# Bikepark Beerfelden - Teil 2



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Ope (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallöle liebe Freunde der Bergabfahrfraktion 

Ich selber nutze den Bikepark Beerfelden (Link: www.bikepark-beerfelden.de)
gerne für das DH-Kraft/Ausdauertraining, denn so machts nebenbei auch noch Spaß. Auch so ist es ein kleiner aber feiner Bikepark in den viel Arbeit und Energie investiert wird. So düse ich denn öfters Sonntags auch mal schnell rüber.
Hier möchte ich allen die dort hinfahren wollen oder Fragen haben eine Plattform stellen um sich zu verabreden etc.

Grüße und immer eine handbreit Dreck unter den Stollen

          der Ope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Dezember 2009)

Kann´s kaum erwarten. Komme ja auch von nicht weit her und will mir den Park im Frühjahr mal angucken. Wäre fein wenn ich mich dort als Stammgast etablieren würde


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wir werden Dich mit einem lächeln empfangen.........


----------



## butter.cb (1. Dezember 2009)

jetzt habt ihr schon soviel gequasselt dass ihr geteilt wurdet  
macht hier auch jmd wintersport? dann müssen wir net bis zum frühjahr warten und können nebenbei auch endlich mal den lift antesten


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Dezember 2009)

Was meinst Du mit " Wintersport " ?


----------



## EagleEye (1. Dezember 2009)

Wintersport = Tourenfahren 
Lifttesten = schon erledigt


----------



## Osama (2. Dezember 2009)

jaja


----------



## yoyojas (6. Dezember 2009)

butter.cb schrieb:


> jetzt habt ihr schon soviel gequasselt dass ihr geteilt wurdet
> macht hier auch jmd wintersport? dann müssen wir net bis zum frühjahr warten und können nebenbei auch endlich mal den lift antesten



Wintersport immer und gerne  können uns ja mal alle bei uns treffen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Dezember 2009)

.......ist mir zu ruhig hier, richtig gespenstig................


----------



## Mürre (20. Dezember 2009)

Im moment is ja leider auch alles zu, was so da groß geschrieben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (20. Dezember 2009)

Gibts eigentlich Neuigkeiten bzgl. des Schlepplifts? Habe ein Video in der Galerie gesehen da wurden die Jungs vom Lift hochgezogen. Video war vom Herbst diesen Jahres.

Auf der HP findet man leider keine Infos drüber.

Weiß da einer mehr?


----------



## EagleEye (20. Dezember 2009)

Als das Video gemacht wurde war der TÜV da und hat eine Abnahme gemacht, daher sieht es wohl gut aus mit nächstem Jahr. Aber soweit ich weiß steht da noch eine offizielle Entscheidung aus.


----------



## Mürre (20. Dezember 2009)

Ja ja sind die seltenen Vögel, Pflanzen oder was es auch war das umweltschonender mit dem Bus geshuttlet wurde verschwunden?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hatte nichts seltenes während des ganzen Jahres gesehen.......


----------



## Mürre (20. Dezember 2009)

Warum war dann der Lift zu??


----------



## Smilymarco (21. Dezember 2009)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte nichts seltenes während des ganzen Jahres gesehen.......



Ich hab eine seltene, nahezu einzigartige Downhill-Schildkröte gesehen... die muss geschützt werden. Dazu muss allerdings der Lift geöffnet werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Dezember 2009)

........................ !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Dezember 2009)

Mürre schrieb:


> Warum war dann der Lift zu??




Nicht hier..........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Dezember 2009)

......Abrakadabra .....es werde April.....  Mist wieder nicht.....


----------



## Ope (29. Dezember 2009)

Hehe .... so nicht ..... *Kroetchen* .... soooo nicht 
Ich werde dich in deinen Träumen heimsuchen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Dezember 2009)

...................


----------



## Ope (29. Dezember 2009)

Na warte .....


----------



## Knorze (29. Dezember 2009)

so ein verbitterter alter mann
los ope lass uns eier an seine scheiben werfen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Januar 2010)

.....bin am überlegen ob ich die " Steine " etwas spitzer machen werde...


----------



## Mürre (1. Januar 2010)

Und direkt hinter dem "Steinfeld" einen Stand aufmachst an dem du neue Schläuche und evtl. noch Schaltwerke anbietest???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Januar 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> Und direkt hinter dem "Steinfeld" einen Stand aufmachst an dem du neue Schläuche und evtl. noch Schaltwerke anbietest???




Ne ne Mürre´le, ist nur für die Herren Knorze und Ope gedacht.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (1. Januar 2010)

welche Steine? meinst du die Kieselchen?


----------



## Smilymarco (1. Januar 2010)

Des kleine Feld da neben der Wippe das man selbst mitm Einrad überqueren kann?


----------



## EagleEye (1. Januar 2010)

jep


----------



## Ope (1. Januar 2010)

Den Flow-Unterbrecher ... ???


----------



## EagleEye (1. Januar 2010)

ka was du meinst Ope


----------



## Ope (1. Januar 2010)

Ich schon ............


----------



## EagleEye (1. Januar 2010)

ach du bildest dir das wahrscheinlich alles nur ein


----------



## funbiker9 (15. Januar 2010)

Wäre auf jeden Fall klasse, wenn der Lift aufmachen würde. Letztes Jahr hat uns das davon abgehalten nach Beerfelden zu kommen...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Januar 2010)

Flowunterbrecher ist passend :daume:

Und Nevegal kaputt hauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Januar 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Wäre auf jeden Fall klasse, wenn der Lift aufmachen würde. Letztes Jahr hat uns das davon abgehalten nach Beerfelden zu kommen...




Da habt Ihr einiges verpaßt............


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Januar 2010)

Hier wird über ein paar Steinchen gejammert und dann fahren sie KS,

........stirnklatsch´........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Januar 2010)

Gefrorener Schnee und eisige Stellen machen keinen Spaß.

Verkrieche mich wieder in mein Erdloch, schaue in 2 Wochen noch einmal.


----------



## Ope (24. Januar 2010)

Am KS haben selbst die Steine flow .....


----------



## "Sebastian" (27. Januar 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Am KS haben selbst die Steine flow .....



Das stimmt..


----------



## Ope (27. Januar 2010)

Und das Eis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooperhead (29. Januar 2010)

Ist jemand scho mal den Singel Trail gefahren ? Wieviel km hat der ca ? 
Leider  lässt sich das Video nicht herunterladen deswegen die Fragen . Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen


----------



## EagleEye (29. Januar 2010)

der hat vielleicht 1.5km


----------



## Alaskanier (31. Januar 2010)

hey wie siehts jezt aus mit Lift nächste Saison?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Januar 2010)

Wir brauchen für den nächsten Winter unbedingt eine Gleitschuhbahn,

sehr geil das. Bin das, ich glaube vor 38 Jahren das letzte mal  gefahren..............


----------



## optibiker (3. Februar 2010)

Also zur Zeit ist der Lift und die Freeride 1 + 2 in Betrieb















 (allerdings nur mit Ski und Board)


----------



## visionthing (3. Februar 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen für den nächsten Winter unbedingt eine Gleitschuhbahn



Meinst du sowas?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2010)

So was ähnliches, halt als Schneebahn.

Schauen wir einmal wo wir dort so eine Bahn unterkriegen.


----------



## Mürre (3. Februar 2010)

Kann man das nicht auf die schwarze Strecke legen? Banden außenrum, vereisen und dann kanns losgehen! Mit dem Wallride wirds dann witzig


----------



## Hopi (3. Februar 2010)

genau richtig mit Wasser besprühen und dann einen Eiskanal draus machen  dafür würde ich sogar nach BF fahren  ich habe noch genug alte T- Blades zum zerblasen.


----------



## dannydj (3. Februar 2010)

moin so wie gehts wie  stehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2010)

Klicke die IG an *dannydj...................!!*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2010)

Eh *Mürre*, Du weißt doch, der Wallride und ich werden wohl nie Freunde.....


----------



## dannydj (3. Februar 2010)

jop ich glaube ich habs gerallt wo ich klicken muss zumindest bin ich da jetzt beigetreten


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2010)

Hatte Dich auch freigeschaltet..............


----------



## Mürre (3. Februar 2010)

gut, dann wird vor dem Wallride ein Abzweig, Kreisel, Ampelkreuzung o.ä. gebaut


----------



## Alaskanier (3. Februar 2010)

und wie sieht es im Sommer aus???


----------



## Knorze (3. Februar 2010)

alaskanier
tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber in beerfelden wird es dieses jahr keinen sommer geben. bis der letzte schnee dort abgetaut ist fällt schon wieder der erste


----------



## Mürre (3. Februar 2010)

dort gibt es keinen Sommer!! Und wie Knorze schon schreibt, dieses Jahr wohl auch keine schneefreie Zeit...


----------



## Alaskanier (3. Februar 2010)

waaaaaaas??? wieviele Meterhabt Ihr denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (3. Februar 2010)

Bin unter der Woche in der Eifel, da hat es sehr sehr viel Schnee. Den bringe ich dann mit meinem LKW am We nach Beerfelden, damit die Bahn dort gebaut werden kann und im Sommer auch noch Schnee da ist.... Wir alle hassen den Sommer wo man schön mit dem Rad fahren kann!


----------



## Alaskanier (3. Februar 2010)

ok verstehe


----------



## bikeschrubber (7. Februar 2010)

Weil hier stets nach dem Liftbetrieb in Beerfelden gefragt wird, lest diesen Artikel mal genau durch, dann wird man eventuell verstehen warum!

An diese Vorgaben haben sich auch die Betreiber in Beerfelden zu halten.

www.bfn.de/.../*Leitfaden_Natura2000_Sport_und_Tourismus*.pdf


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Februar 2010)

´


----------



## EagleEye (7. Februar 2010)

Krötchen das geht doch so


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Februar 2010)

Hab´ ´se wenigstens schon ´mal hier............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (7. Februar 2010)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Februar 2010)

Wollte den " armen Mann " etwas aufheitern .


----------



## EagleEye (7. Februar 2010)

stimmt die Leistung ist ähnlich, aber deine ist schon ne Stufe  besser


----------



## Ope (7. Februar 2010)

*User Bikeschrubber* scheint wieder mal ein Fakeaccount zu sein ....
Also Vorsicht!


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Februar 2010)

hä also ich kapier gerade garnichts mehr


----------



## Puky Pitt (7. Februar 2010)

ich versteh auch nie was. alles halb so schlimm. einfach im Sommer die pudelmütze mit nach beerfelden bringen


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Februar 2010)

juhu ich binn nicht der einzige


----------



## Ope (8. Februar 2010)

Ok, dann schalte ich mal den Ironiemodus aus ..........
Vielleicht wirds dann verständlich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. März 2010)

Hatte heute wieder eine , na sagen wir Anfrage für die IG.......

kenne den User nicht.........( rofl ).....


----------



## Flexer (4. März 2010)

Was hats mit der IG aufsich, und gibts was positives zum liftbetrieb für den Sommer?

GRuss Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich glaube Ihr habt gute Kontakte zum Bikepark und deshalb mal hier folgende Frage. 

Gibt es trotz Neuschnee einen angepeilten Öffnungstermin?

Danke


----------



## Ope (7. März 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich glaube Ihr habt gute Kontakte zum Bikepark und deshalb mal hier folgende Frage.
> 
> Gibt es trotz Neuschnee einen angepeilten Öffnungstermin?
> ...



April


----------



## Flexer (7. März 2010)

Mit Lift ohne Lift?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. März 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> April


 

Zum Glück.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. März 2010)

Flexer schrieb:


> Mit Lift ohne Lift?






Genaues wissen nur die Betreiber........und die warten bis zum Eröffnungstermin........die laßen uns schmoren


----------



## Alaskanier (7. März 2010)

wie blöd

aber ich hoffe am 11. hat er offen da will ich nämlich kommen


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. März 2010)

Wie schaut denn das Wetter da überhaupt aus? Ist ja auch etwas höher gelegen glaube ich?


----------



## Ope (20. März 2010)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Wie schaut denn das Wetter da überhaupt aus? Ist ja auch etwas höher gelegen glaube ich?



Jeden Tag anders ...... 
wetter.de oder wetter.com helfen weiter ........................


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. März 2010)

Ich meine jetzt ob´s noch Schneeanfällig ist oder sonstwas... Überall hat das Wetter seine Besonderheiten. Ich habe 7 Jahre in der Eifel gearbeitet. Die ganzen Wetterberichte kann man leider in die Tonne treten. Bei uns am Kamm obwohls teils auch nicht viel höher ist lag oben noch 20cm Schnee was man unten nicht gedacht hätte. Oder mit dem Motorrad im Odenwald hatte ich auch in manchen Gebieten noch viel Schnee und unten schönster Frühling

edit: Heut schwallt der Wetterbericht bei uns zumindest auch wieder Dreck. Zum Glück müsste ich sagen wenn ich nicht krank wäre.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (20. März 2010)

Schnee kommt wohl keiner mehr schätze ich, und es liegen nur noch Reste.
Dennoch für Wetterauskünfte ist das hier die falsche Plattform.


----------



## Giuliano.B (20. März 2010)

kk thx. Hoffe nächsten Monat gehts los bei euch. Will da nämlich endlich mal vorbeischauen


----------



## MrFaker (20. März 2010)

ich war leider auch noch nicht dort, können wir uns zusammen tun und premiere feiern 

die blöde landstraßengurkerei eben, in der zeit bin ich auch in wildbad...

lg chris


----------



## butter.cb (22. März 2010)

MORGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN..... *streck* *ausmwinterschlaferwacht*..... wann gehts los? ostern gleich? und müssen wir künftig auf die mega-himbeersahnetorte verzichten???? fragen über fragen. freu mich auf euch. cheers


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (28. März 2010)

butter.cb schrieb:


> MORGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN..... *streck* *ausmwinterschlaferwacht*..... wann gehts los? ostern gleich? und müssen wir künftig auf die mega-himbeersahnetorte verzichten???? fragen über fragen. freu mich auf euch. cheers


 
 
Hab eben 10.04 gelesen 
Was mach ich denn nur über Ostern? Bekomm die Krise!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. April 2010)

Ja........10.04 Eröffnung.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (2. April 2010)

Eier suchen (und tschuldigung wenn ich dir jezt zunahe trete) wenn du welche hast


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. April 2010)

.................:d


----------



## Ope (3. April 2010)

*Wir freuen uns auf eine neue schöne Saison mit euch im Bikepark Beerfelden!!!*
*Eröffnung ist am 10.04.2010/11.04.2010*
Die Strecken sind frisch gepflegt und es warten einige *neue Bauwerke* darauf ausprobiert zu werden.
Ebenso wird im Laufe der Saison ein North Shore Park hinzukommen.

*Viel Spaß!!!*




*Damit es im Park zu keinen Unstimmigkeiten kommt bitte ich darum folgendes zu beachten;*

*Wichtig!!!*


Die Halb- oder Tageskarten sind Eintrittskarten die die Benutzung der Strecken erlauben und sind unabhängig vom Shuttle/Lift.

Wer beim Schwarzfahren erwischt wird zahlt in Zukunft den Preis für eine Tageskarte.
Unabhängig davon wie oft eine der Strecken befahren wurde oder ob kein Shuttle in Anspruch genommen wurde.
Die Bau-Crew und die Bikeparkleitung werden das im Auge behalten.

Gesperrte Streckenteile (oder Strecken) bleiben gesperrt. Diese sind durch rot/weisse Absperrbänder markiert.
Nichtbeachtung wird mit Entzug der Eintrittskarte geahndet.
Ausgenommen sind "Probe-Fahrten/Sprünge" der Bau-Crew.

Streckenteile die mit "nicht abrollbar" gekennzeichnet sind dürfen auch nicht abgerollt werden. Angstbremser zerstören die Landungen der Drops und Sprünge.
Gilt insbesondere für den Steilhang!!!

Auch hier gilt; Bei Nichtbeachtung droht Entzug der Eintrittskarte.

Die Bikeparkleitung behält sich die Aussprache eines "Hausverbotes" vor, die Strecken sind Privatgelände des Bikeparks.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2010)

Moin,

ich lese gerade "Steilhang" 

Ist der Neu? Bin schonmal gespannt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2010)

Abgekratzt.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2010)

Hört sich Interessant an.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2010)

Yes Sir, *Ope *for President.............


----------



## Ope (3. April 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Abgekratzt.



Nein, komplett neu ......... 
mit Drop obendrauf


----------



## Flexer (3. April 2010)

Yeah! Coole ansage! Ich hoffe das mein Rahmen bis zur Eröffnung fertig gepulvert is und ich die Mühle noch zusammen bekomm.


----------



## visionthing (3. April 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Nein, komplett neu .........
> mit Drop obendrauf



ups, dann muss man da ja jetzt vermutlich im Schritttempo drüber um nicht zu weit runter zu fliegen. 
Bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2010)

Wehe Du zerschießt Dich, dann trete ich Dir in den Hintern......


----------



## EagleEye (3. April 2010)

mitten im Flug


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2010)

Ja und Dir auch......


----------



## Alaskanier (3. April 2010)

nicht dass er noch hinfliegt 

wann ist jezt eigentlich die ...aus diskretion entfehrnt...???


----------



## Mürre (3. April 2010)

@ visionthing: Solange kein Baum in der Nähe steht sollte da eigentlich nix passieren gell?!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2010)

Werde es erst mit den Betreibern abklären *Alaska´le*.......


----------



## Alaskanier (3. April 2010)

dann ist gut


----------



## Ope (3. April 2010)

Bitte das Thema "Rennen/Wette" aus Diskretionsgründen in der IG besprechen.


----------



## LoamDiver (3. April 2010)

Man sieht sich   Wird bestimmt cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2010)




----------



## michar (3. April 2010)

werd mich naechstes we wohl auch mal auf den weg machen..


----------



## Ope (3. April 2010)

Freut uns wenn Ihr zahlreich erscheint !!!


----------



## Alaskanier (4. April 2010)

habe vor auch zu kommen - wenn ich ein Auto bekomm


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2010)

Moin moin. 

Wünsche Allen ein schönes Osterfest.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes WE zur Saisoneröffnung.


Viel Spaß und vor Allem ein Verletzungsfreies Jahr.


Gruß Gerd


----------



## Yannick_ (4. April 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]***[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* Hinweis*
                            Der Shuttle-Transport kann nur  sichergestellt werden, wenn bei Halbtageskarten und Einzelfahrten am  Nachmittag die Anreise bis                            *13.30* Uhr (Parkplatz Skilift)  erfolgt.
[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]^^den satz auf der homepage hab ich nit verstanden kann den mal jemand erklären pls???
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (4. April 2010)

ich glaube das soll heisen das es nachmittags nur einen Shuttel gieb wenn man bis 13:30 am Parkplaz ist ansonsten mus man schieben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2010)

.....das wird nicht vorkommen, daß bis 1330 Uhr keiner vor Ort ist.....

Die meißten wollen morgens die Ersten sein.

Vom Zeitpunkt der Ankunft im Park haben mich bis dato die wenigsten geschlagen........


----------



## Alaskanier (4. April 2010)

soll das eine Herrausforderrung sein???


----------



## speher (4. April 2010)

Ich komme auch


----------



## Yannick_ (4. April 2010)

ok thx ich denk ma das ich am samstag oder sonnatg kommen werde
aber es fährt auf jeden fall de shuttle oder? 
ich war noch nie in beerfelden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2010)

Irgendetwas wird fahren........

Auf jeden Fall werden wir fahren..........


----------



## EagleEye (4. April 2010)

Krötchen so muss das sein


----------



## Osama (4. April 2010)

worauf du einen fahren lassen kannst


----------



## swabian (4. April 2010)

Ist eigentlich der Liftbetrieb für dieses Jahr geplant bzw. vielleicht schon zur Eröffnung


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2010)

Osama schrieb:


> worauf du einen fahren lassen kannst




ich sag da immer: worauf du einen nassen lassen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speher (10. April 2010)

Heut war echt was los


----------



## Tribal84 (10. April 2010)

jop war klasse heute


----------



## michar (11. April 2010)

bis auf die kurbelei zum streckenstart echt gelungen der park...das beste aus den moeglichkeiten gemacht!


----------



## poritz (11. April 2010)

hatte der lift offen ? ich konnte leider net kommen


----------



## michar (11. April 2010)

nein..2 linienbusse haben geshuttelt


----------



## poritz (11. April 2010)

ah cool naja dann , solag man net schieben muss


----------



## Jeronimo (11. April 2010)

der letzte km  bergauf  mus allein bewältigt werden. die streckenführung könnte etwas genauer sein. ich finde es sehr chaotisch und teils wirkt es undurchdacht.allerdings ich hatt ich gestern kein glück und pech kam auch noch dazu... wär ich besser im bett geblieben 



poritz schrieb:


> ah cool naja dann , solag man net schieben muss


----------



## poritz (11. April 2010)

ohh naja ich denk des wird ishc im laufe der saison noch ändern  hoff ich


----------



## jatschek (11. April 2010)

Nunja, die Strecke vom Parkplatz bis zum Startpunkt sind schon mehr wie 1km? 

Das ist schon recht nervig. Wenn der Lift denn endlich mal laufen würde wär die Sache viel entspannter.

Aber hat gestern dennoch viel Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war super. Trotz der verdammt vielen Leute hielt sich die Wartezeit am Shuttleparkplatz in Grenzen, zwei Bussen sei dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (11. April 2010)

ja das stimmt, war lustig. mit lift bestimmt noch besser. 




jatschek schrieb:


> Nunja, die Strecke vom Parkplatz bis zum Startpunkt sind schon mehr wie 1km?
> 
> Das ist schon recht nervig. Wenn der Lift denn endlich mal laufen würde wär die Sache viel entspannter.
> 
> Aber hat gestern dennoch viel Spaß gemacht und das Wetter war super. Trotz der verdammt vielen Leute hielt sich die Wartezeit am Shuttleparkplatz in Grenzen, zwei Bussen sei dank.


----------



## grusel07 (11. April 2010)

Sind die zwei Shuttle-Busse nur zur Eröffnung gedacht gewesen oder sind jetzt immer zwei vorhanden?


----------



## speher (11. April 2010)

Ich denke schon, hat ja heute auch wieder gut geklappt und war richtig cool.
Als ich gegen 15 Uhr vom Parkplatz wegfuhr, sind mir 3 von der Skipiste herab kommend fast ins Auto gefahrn
Die Skipiste ist doch gesperrt oder darf man dort jetzt auch fahrn, wäre echt en sau geile Speedtrail
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dort.


----------



## grusel07 (11. April 2010)

Ok dann warten wir mal nächstes WE ab, wär echt gut wenn zwei Busse fahren würden, sonst muss man zwei oder dreimal anstehen.


----------



## EagleEye (11. April 2010)

Soweit ich weiß kommen 2 Busse nur wenn genug Leute da sind, bringt ja nichts wenn in beidem nur eine Person sitzt.
Der Skihang darf nicht befahren werden, der Park hat schon genug Stress da muss man nicht durch befahren des Hangs für noch mehr Probleme sorgen


----------



## Tribal84 (11. April 2010)

wer hat alles am samstag bilder gemacht an der strecke ß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (11. April 2010)

öhm, glaub Gabriel mehr hab ich nicht erkannt


----------



## sharky (11. April 2010)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> der letzte km  bergauf  mus allein bewältigt werden.



bergauf? ach, du meinst die letzten 20hm


----------



## GravityForce (11. April 2010)

Fand es auch recht lustig gestern!
Die Shuttlebusse waren schon sehr nervig...hat zwar alles wunderbar funktioniert, Leute waren alle top drauf, mit Lift wäre allerdings die ganze Sache noch um einiges besser gewesen 
Werd in Zukunft wohl nach Bad Wildbad ausweichen, solange in Beerfelden kein Lift läuft...
RIDE ON!


----------



## EagleEye (11. April 2010)

ich weiß nicht was ihr mit dem Lift habt, ich find den Bus sogar besser
das ist schön entspannt und man kann sich in Ruhe mit Leuten unterhalten und auch wenn der Lift läuft muss man ein Stück schieben/fahren


----------



## G-ZERO FX (11. April 2010)

ja trotzdem... an nem gut besuchten Tag wäre ein Lift schon angebracht! ...naja, und eigendlich auch so. Bin seit zwei Jahren ab und zu mal dort und finde das diese Transporter/Bus Lösung, nicht so das gelbe vom Ei ist.


----------



## EagleEye (11. April 2010)

ein Lift an dem du dann schön lange anstehen kannst weil er ja auch nicht schneller fahren kann? 
so wie Winterberg mit 30min Wartezeit? 

So nimmste einfach wie dieses WE 2 Busse und bekommst alle weg


----------



## jatschek (11. April 2010)

Normal ist dort immer nur ein Bus. Aber wenn es doch zuviele Leute sind, wird scheinbar ein zweiter gerufen. Aber ob das immer klappt sei mal dahin gestellt. Nicht jeder mit Busführerschein/Busfahrerlizenz hat Bock an seinem freien Tag permanent solche Idioten wie uns den Berg hoch zu fahren.


----------



## poritz (11. April 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ein Lift an dem du dann schön lange anstehen kannst weil er ja auch nicht schneller fahren kann?
> so wie Winterberg mit 30min Wartezeit?
> 
> So nimmste einfach wie dieses WE 2 Busse und bekommst alle weg



ja ich denke nicht das es dort allzu lange wartezeiten geben würde da der lift ja permanent läuft und so läute immer den berghoch befördert und bei dem bus warten halt immer alles bis er kommt un dann sind alle weg und so weiter , und bei dem lift würden die dann wieder alle gleich wieder hoch fahren und somit würden sich die warte zeite verkürzen.
verstehste was ich mein ?


----------



## EagleEye (11. April 2010)

ich weiß was du meinst aber ich kenn die Schlangen der Skifahrer im Winter 

und alle sind nie weg,  in der Regel ist ein Teil im Bus, ein Teil unterwegs und paar machen eh Pause.

weil die meisten schaffen es nicht auszusteigen hochzufahren und runterzukommen bevor der Bus wieder da ist 
Außerdemz zieht es sich durch das hochfahren gut in die Länge


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. April 2010)

...........


was mich sehr freut, ist auf einmal soviel von Euch über den Park zu lesen.

.




Es gibt immer ´n paar Sachen die stören, aber im großen und ganzen ist es in Ordnung wie ich finde.

Finde es auch immer recht lustig im Shuttle, habe dort einige meiner Freunde kennengelernt.

@ *Sharky*.......habe Dich nicht gesehen......das nächste Mal melde Dich...ist einfach mich zu finden.....

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald wieder in Beerfelle.

Gruß Kroete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (11. April 2010)

ja ich kenn dich schlange auch , aber in nem skigebiet sind ja auch mehr leute und es wollen mehr mit dem lift fahren. aber du hast schon recht des mit der pause und so ich schaffs meist auch net wieder so schnell unten zu sein wie der bus , weil man muss ja auf den langsamsten warten usw.


----------



## killa_marko (11. April 2010)

serrvuuus,
wer hat eigentlich heute die fotoos gemacht ? und wo könnt man die anschaun ?? 

ride on

ps. heut wars doch echt geil  wir hatten alles... von sonne bis hagel


----------



## Alaskanier (11. April 2010)

war sehr geil heute werde demnächst auch mal wieder vorbei schauen


----------



## Kaena (12. April 2010)

killa_marko schrieb:


> serrvuuus,
> wer hat eigentlich heute die fotoos gemacht ? und wo könnt man die anschaun ??



Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du mich meinst....aber ich hab gestern ein paar Bildchen gemacht.
z.Bsp:





Heute Abend stell ich noch ein paar rein


----------



## Stephan_Peters (12. April 2010)

nettes bild!


lohnts sich aufm weg nach wildbad nen tag beerfelden vorzuschalten?


----------



## optibiker (12. April 2010)

ich denke schon!!!


----------



## EagleEye (12. April 2010)

Opti "denke"

auf jeden Fall


----------



## michar (12. April 2010)

zole schrieb:


> nettes bild!
> 
> 
> lohnts sich aufm weg nach wildbad nen tag beerfelden vorzuschalten?




ist halt relatives kontrastprogramm..beerfelden ist halt sehr flowig, kaum technisch und auch konditionell eher fordernt! aber spaß macht es aufjedenfall! aber einen riesen umweg wuerd ich dafuer nicht fahren...


----------



## Stephan_Peters (12. April 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ist halt relatives kontrastprogramm..beerfelden ist halt sehr flowig, kaum technisch und auch konditionell eher fordernt! aber spaß macht es aufjedenfall! aber einen riesen umweg wuerd ich dafuer nicht fahren...



danke für die info!
macht für und knapp 60km umweg...daher verkraftbar denke ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (12. April 2010)

ja...das ist absolut ok! dann lohnt sichs um nochmal nen gemuehtlichen tag zu habe! aber 200km wuerd ich dafuer bspweise nicht fahren...


----------



## Khakiflame (12. April 2010)

zole schrieb:


> lohnts sich aufm weg nach wildbad nen tag beerfelden vorzuschalten?



auf jedenfall, aber warum willst du nach wildbad? 

bleib lieber gleich in beerfelden


----------



## yoyojas (12. April 2010)

speher schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, hat ja heute auch wieder gut geklappt und war richtig cool.
> Als ich gegen 15 Uhr vom Parkplatz wegfuhr, sind mir 3 von der Skipiste herab kommend fast ins Auto gefahrn
> Die Skipiste ist doch gesperrt oder darf man dort jetzt auch fahrn, wäre echt en sau geile Speedtrail
> Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dort.



Hm wo bist du denn entlang gefahren  meines Wissens kommt man vom Skihang gar nicht auf die Straße


----------



## optibiker (12. April 2010)

?.


----------



## Ope (12. April 2010)

Leute, die Freigabe für den Lift ist in Arbeit ........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. April 2010)

.........richtig, seit letztem Jahr........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (12. April 2010)

Behördenmühlen mahlen langsam, und sehr langsam wenn man ihnen kein Feuer unterm A**** macht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. April 2010)

Hatte der *Werner *letztes Jahr einmal gemacht.......wurde nochmal geprüft............und wieder 8 Wochen weg.......


----------



## spikychris (12. April 2010)

also das mit dem Bus kann auf gar keinen Fall besser angesehen werden, als ein Liftransport. 
Klar, oft gibt es nette Gespräche und man lernt Leute kennen, aber das wars auch schon.
Stimmt allerdings auch, dass im Winter immer eine wahnsinns Schlange am Lift ist. Aber ich denke auch, dass das dort auch ein bei weiten größerer Andrang ist, als bei den Bikern (außer es ist ein besonderer Tag, wie die Eröffnung oder ähnliches)
Man bedenke auch mal die ganzen Beschädigungen an den Bikes durch den Shuttelbus. Wie oft hängt die Schaltung, weils das Schaltwerk wiedermal verdrückt hat, oder die Bremsscheiben, was bei 203er Formula oder Hope Floatings richtig asi teuer wird, wenn sie wiedermal einen Schlag bis zum geht nicht mehr haben. Ganz zu schweigen von weiteren bösen Macken im Lack, etc (was wohl bei richtigem fahren auch so nicht aus bleibt) trotzdem muss man nicht noch eins oben drauf legen..
Aber trotz allem kann man auch richtig froh sein, dass sich ein paar wirklich die Mühe machen und das alles organisieren und wir trotzdem wenn auch mit dem Bus den Berg hoch kommen.
Manch andere hätten wohl gesagt: "ja Lift ist zu.. ok, das wars. Kein Lift, kein Park"

Vielen Dank für die Bemühungen!

Kommendes Wochenende werde ich auch mal wieder in den ODW reisen.. wirklich schade, dass das nun alles richtig was wird, wo ich weg bin..


----------



## one track mind (12. April 2010)

yoyojas schrieb:


> Hm wo bist du denn entlang gefahren  meines Wissens kommt man vom Skihang gar nicht auf die Straße



trolls können garkein fahrrad fahren...


----------



## drivingghost (13. April 2010)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> bergauf? ach, du meinst die letzten 20hm



ach fisch, setz dich doch mal auf so ein reines bergruntergeschoss und kurbel vier oder fünf mal von der bushaltestelle zum start. 
dann machst du dich sicher nicht mehr darüber lustig...


----------



## EagleEye (13. April 2010)

doch, die 800m sind kein Problem


----------



## Alaskanier (13. April 2010)

da muss ich Igel recht geben


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. April 2010)

Also ich für mein Teil war am SO ganz schön fertig nach der Bergaufstrampelei...........Aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab.......


----------



## Khakiflame (13. April 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Also ich für mein Teil war am SO ganz schön fertig nach der Bergaufstrampelei...........Aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab.......



wenn du nicht das maß aller dinge bist wer dann?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. April 2010)

.......na die Leute die es ....sagen wir ´mal....es drauf haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (13. April 2010)

Ab ins Wohnzimmer..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. April 2010)

..............


----------



## yoyojas (13. April 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Also ich für mein Teil war am SO ganz schön fertig nach der Bergaufstrampelei...........Aber ich bin auch kein Maßstab.......



Nicht so viel feiern Krötchen


----------



## Ope (13. April 2010)

Da gibt es nix zu verteidigen, das hochstrampeln ist Mist.

Das sind DH Strecken und kein Tourenwegenetz.
Wenn ich richtig DH fahren will brauche ich meine Kraft und Konzentration für die Abfahrt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. April 2010)

Dito...............


----------



## yoyojas (13. April 2010)

grins grins


----------



## Alaskanier (13. April 2010)

hast schon recht Ope bis dahinterstrampeln ist für Leute mit nem Big Bike warscheinlich schon sau anstrengend speziell mit RR Kassette die ja bei den meisten verbaut ist


----------



## Jeronimo (13. April 2010)

das kann man wohl sagen. mit 40 zähnen vornbe und hiten 11-23 hat mich das ganz schön genervt.




Alaskanier schrieb:


> hast schon recht Ope bis dahinterstrampeln ist für Leute mit nem Big Bike warscheinlich schon sau anstrengend speziell mit RR Kassette die ja bei den meisten verbaut ist


----------



## guru39 (13. April 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Da gibt es nix zu verteidigen, das hochstrampeln ist Mist.
> 
> Das sind DH Strecken und kein Tourenwegenetz.
> Wenn ich richtig DH fahren will brauche ich meine Kraft und Konzentration für die Abfahrt.



Man braucht wirklich all seine Kräfte für´s DH fahren, Boxer sollen ja auch vorm Kampf nicht bumsen , was da alles passieren kann wenn man ausgelaugt und unkozentriert ist.

Ich finde das sehr leichtsinnig von der Gemeinde Beerfelden, das mit dem Lift soooo auf die lange Bank zu schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (13. April 2010)

kann ich mir vorstellen ich war beim lezten mal hinterstrampeln trotz 38 zu 34 ziemlich platt


----------



## Tribal84 (13. April 2010)

war wirklich hart bei der 10 - 12 abfahrt... macht irgendwann auch kein spaß mehr sich nochmal 10min ausruhen zu müssen vorm runter ballern


----------



## Smilymarco (13. April 2010)

Ich denk mal ich sprech da auch für uns Einradler.... mit Lift wärs definitiv besser. Busfahren ist für uns zwar nie ein Problem mit dem Sitzplatz finden  Einrad auf den Schoß und gut ist  aber mit Lift könnte man deutlich mehr Fahrten machen.
Ich hab am WE 16 Fahrten geschafft (Sa halber Tag, So komplett) + Video filmen (wenn es interessiert: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy_rlygD3dE"]YouTube- Beerfelden Opening Session[/nomedia] )
Ich bin komplett fertig gewesen am Sonntag... Muskelkater im Oberschenkel vom vielen Treten


----------



## Alaskanier (13. April 2010)

kann ich mir vorstellen mit dem Einrad bis an den Streckenanfang


----------



## Jeronimo (14. April 2010)

die letzten fahrten hab ich teils hochgeschobn. musste mich schon selbst motivieren da noch hoch zu eiern. dann ist man vor der fahrt ziemlich hinüber.




Tribal84 schrieb:


> war wirklich hart bei der 10 - 12 abfahrt... macht irgendwann auch kein spaß mehr sich nochmal 10min ausruhen zu müssen vorm runter ballern


----------



## optibiker (14. April 2010)

ach gott, was gibt es dann erst für ein gemaule wenn ihr von der bergstation die viel steileren 20 hm schieben müsst???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. April 2010)

Warum schieben  ich dachte du stehst da mit deinem neuen Spielzeug und machst den Shuttle zum Start


----------



## optibiker (14. April 2010)

logo!  ich fahr neben her und nehm die zeiten, wer am schnellsten und meisten hochgeschoben hat.


----------



## Jeronimo (14. April 2010)

sehr schön  mit meinem neuen Spielzeug hatte ich absolut keinen Spaß am Samstag. Ich hab derb ******** gebaut bei der Gabel am Freitag Abend, da hatt ich schon die schnauze voll am Samstag und dann als das Schieben. Alles wird gut beim nächsten mal. Heute richte ichs wieder.


----------



## hochschieben (14. April 2010)

optibiker schrieb:


> logo! ich fahr neben her und nehm die zeiten, wer am schnellsten und meisten hochgeschoben hat.


 
WER nimmt hier die Zeiten


----------



## Roadgapper (14. April 2010)

Also ich Fahre immer nur bis in den Bereich wo es das Zweite mal bischen mehr bergauf geht und Spatziere dann ganz gemütlich den Rest. Die mich dann strampelnd und schnaufend überholen sind auch nur 2km/h schneller


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. April 2010)

...Du hast wohl mich schnaufen hören *MO*.......


----------



## spankebt (16. April 2010)

Und wie sieht es dieses Wochenende in Beerfelden aus? 
Wieder nen Haufen Leute am Start? 
Wäre dieses jahr mein Start in die Saison. =)


----------



## Alaskanier (16. April 2010)

wieviele Leute waren denn am Eröffnungswochenende da?


----------



## spankebt (16. April 2010)

Ich weiß es leider nicht, war ja nicht dort.  Hatte heute meine praktische Prüfung und hab mich die Wochen
davor gezwungen erst danach wieder "fahren" zu gehen.


----------



## Jeronimo (16. April 2010)

es waren millionen. mindestens. ich bin enduro fahen am we, aber evtl nächste woche am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (17. April 2010)

war wieder super geil heute


----------



## Alaskanier (17. April 2010)

werde morgen kommen


----------



## mussso (19. April 2010)

Gibts neue Streckenelemente oder ist alles wie gegen Ende des letzten Jahres?


----------



## Ope (19. April 2010)

Wir haben sehr viel neues gebaut


----------



## spankebt (19. April 2010)

Ich war gestern das erste mal in Beerfelden ( dieses Jahr  ). Und...
War echt sowas von positiv überrascht! =) 
Neues "Holzspielzeug" z.B. also der neue Drop auf der linken Strecke ( sorry ich merk mir die Farbkennzeichnung nie ) ist echt gelungen. Hat einfach Spaß gemacht gestern und man merkt, dass sich die Leute dort ins Zeug legen. Also von meiner Seite aus ein großes Lob an die Streckenbauer! 

Greetz


----------



## mussso (19. April 2010)

Ok cool, danke!


----------



## Alaskanier (19. April 2010)

mal nen Vorschlag, man könnte ja die Strecken farblich kennzeichnen (mit den richtigen Farben) 
Im Moment sind ja an der Schwarzen teilweise blaue Schilder angebracht, auf denen zwar "schwarze Strecke" steht, aber darunter ist ein großes blaues Rechteck. Das ist relativ verwirrend.


----------



## Ope (19. April 2010)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> mal nen Vorschlag, man könnte ja die Strecken farblich kennzeichnen (mit den richtigen Farben)
> Im Moment sind ja an der Schwarzen teilweise blaue Schilder angebracht, auf denen zwar "schwarze Strecke" steht, aber darunter ist ein großes blaues Rechteck. Das ist relativ verwirrend.




Mach' Sachen ....
Da bist du ja richtig schnell mit dieser Idee


----------



## Alaskanier (19. April 2010)

ja ist dir das noch nicht aufgefallen??? 

ne sach mal auf wessen haufen ist den die Idee gewachsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (19. April 2010)

Alaska, diese Farben sind schon richtig 
nur haben die nichts mit den Strecken direkt zu tun sondern mit den Rettungswegen


----------



## Alaskanier (19. April 2010)

achso, das wust ich nicht wäre aber mal vorteilhaft Schilder oder besser Pfeile anzubringen mit den entsprechenden Farben


----------



## Ope (19. April 2010)

Dennoch hat Alaskanier Recht.
Ich habe das ja auch schon zigmal angesprochen.
Die Strecken gehören farbig markiert nach Schwierigkeitsgrad (für die Fahrer)
Die Rettungswege mit einem roten Kreuz und dann einer Nummer ......
Strecke 1 bis 4 und so weiter ....
Das ist für Rettungskräfte gut zu durchschauen und funktioniert in anderen Parks genau so.
Auf Skipisten schon lange so genutzt und international gültig.


----------



## Alaskanier (19. April 2010)

naja also ich finde die Diskusion am Anfang halt recht nervig:

wo fahren wir?
schwarze?
welche ist das ich kanns mir nicht merken?
na die rechte.
die mim Dubbel?
ne die ganz rechte.
aso, ok.

und das bei fast jeder runde.


----------



## EagleEye (19. April 2010)

glaub mir das ändert sich dadurch nicht


----------



## Das_Playmobil (20. April 2010)

Einfach oft genug hinkommen, dann prägt sich das ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (20. April 2010)

Wo die schwarze ja nicht wirklich die schwierigste Strecke ist?!


----------



## visionthing (20. April 2010)

Naja ich finde technisch ist die schwarze schon am schwierigsten schnell runter zu kommen. Was die Sprünge angeht natürlich nicht. Ein bisschen schade finde ich das sich die Strecken nicht mehr so klar voneinander abstufen seit die Rote schwieriger geworden ist.


----------



## Roadgapper (20. April 2010)

Dann muss die Schwarze halt wieder schwieriger werden, damit sie ihrem Nahmen gerecht wird
Ich finde alle Strecken Cool aber bin auch immer für etwas neues offen.


----------



## Alaskanier (20. April 2010)

warum "müssen" die Strecke denn eine Abstufung der der Schewirigkeit haben? Solange man alles gut umfahren kann ists doch prima für jeden


----------



## visionthing (20. April 2010)

Also ich denke nur das es angenehm für jemanden der noch nicht so fit ist wenn es eine Strecke gibt auf der er alles flüssig fahren und springen kann. Klar es gibt noch den Singletrail und ich hab eh auf jeder von den Strecken meinen Spaß und finde den Park und die Leute dort klasse, sonst hätte ich auch keine Saisonkarte. Nur ist es mir aufgefallen als ich mit meinem kleinen Bruder dort war das die Rote nun nicht mehr so einsteigerfreundlich wirkte, evtl. kam es aber auch nur zu dem Eindruck weil einfach extrem viel los war und daher ein bisschen Stress entstand wenn man dort langsam unterwegs war, es wollte schliesslich jeder die "Neubauten" bewundern.
Bis nächstes Wochenende in Beerfelden


----------



## spankebt (20. April 2010)

Dann sieht man sich nächstes Wochenende!  Also zumindest am Sonntag bin ich wieder da.


----------



## michar (21. April 2010)

bin naechsten samstag auch wieder da...


----------



## Ope (21. April 2010)

Komme Sonntag


----------



## hochschieben (22. April 2010)

Hat jemand lust mich am Samstag in Eberbach aufzulesen? 

LG


----------



## Flexer (22. April 2010)

Ich bin Sonndach am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (22. April 2010)

hochschieben schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust mich am Samstag in Eberbach aufzulesen?
> 
> LG



Sonntag wär das kein Problem


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (22. April 2010)

guden,

hab ein problem und zwar war ich (mit UMF Duncan) im sommer 2009 mit nem kumpel (mit specialized Big Hit 1 mit fox 36) in beerfelden und von uns wurden fotos gemacht nun hab ich den thread gefunden und wollte fragen ob jemand von euch sich an solche fotos erinnert oder jemals gesehn hat wir waren beide ohne protektoren unterwegs nur mit nem helm er mit nem halbschalen und ich mit nem fox fullface helm.

würde mich über jede antwort freuen

mfg AlpenSuchtii !


----------



## Ope (22. April 2010)

AlpenSuchtii schrieb:


> guden,
> 
> hab ein problem und zwar war ich (mit UMF Duncan) im sommer 2009 mit nem kumpel (mit specialized Big Hit 1 mit fox 36) in beerfelden und von uns wurden fotos gemacht nun hab ich den thread gefunden und wollte fragen ob jemand von euch sich an solche fotos erinnert oder jemals gesehn hat wir waren beide ohne protektoren unterwegs nur mit nem helm er mit nem halbschalen und ich mit nem fox fullface helm.
> 
> ...



Gut das wir euch nicht gesehen haben ohne Protektoren.
Sonst hättet ihr den Rest des Tages zugekuckt.
Bilder wüsste ich jetzt nicht, einfach mal im Fotoalbum Beerfelden eingeben.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (23. April 2010)

ja ich weiß sehr dumm ohne, haben wir an dem tag beide auch noch zu spühren bekommen xD


----------



## Das_Playmobil (23. April 2010)

Ich könnte morgen noch 1-2 Leute von Darmstadt  nach Beerfelden mitnehmen. 
Falls jemand Lust hat, einfach melden


----------



## hochschieben (23. April 2010)

hier ich ich ich....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (24. April 2010)

Bis morgen früh .


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. April 2010)

Bis morgen...........


----------



## Mürre (24. April 2010)

war ja heute fahren (extra aus Hamburg angereist), super Wetter, nicht sehr viel los und interessante Umbauten! Morgen muss ich leider wieder ins Flachland, sonst wäre ich morgen auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (26. April 2010)

Es wurden wieder Bilder gemahct. Hat einer ne Idee wie man da dran kommt? Danke.


----------



## EagleEye (26. April 2010)

Gestern an Linda wieder Fotos gemacht, einfach mal anschreiben


----------



## michar (26. April 2010)

kleiner vorgeschmack..weitere bilder und videos folgen im laufe des tages


----------



## michar (26. April 2010)

und noch 2 mal cam am lenker..bzw einmal..haha..schmerz!

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6022

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6004


----------



## Hopi (29. April 2010)

Also, falls jemand die Falschinformation bekommen hat, der Park wäre am 01 Mai geschlossen.
Opti hat bestätigt das BF am Samstag dem 01.05.2010 ganz normal geöffnet hat.


----------



## butter.cb (29. April 2010)

also davon bin ich jetz bitteschön mal ausgegangen!! des doch tag der arbeit, da darf man was tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexer (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Volks,

ich habs am Samstach endlich geschafft mal wieder nach Beerfelden zu kommen. Und ich muss sagen die haben da echt paar krasse sachen dazu gebaut und so. Echt spitze! Weiter so! 

GRuss Flo


----------



## killa_marko (2. Mai 2010)

servuus  

also ich woiß net  was heut los war, und wieso so wenige da waren... 
aber heute hatten wir ein schönes wetter  und die bedingungen zum fahren  und spaß haben waren super !!!!  

war richtig fäät heute


----------



## SCHLURIE1 (3. Mai 2010)

Hab gehört Morgen ist Ortstermin !


----------



## optibiker (3. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## Flexer (3. Mai 2010)

Ja dann Daumen Drücken!


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. Mai 2010)




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2010)

mal so ne frage... beerfelden morgen geöffnet?
will das mal testen so im park ...komme grob aus dem heidelberger raum


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2010)

Fahre hin, wirst Deinen Spaß ganz sicher haben........


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2010)

hoffe doch das ich da auch mit meinem 140mm bike spass haben werde... oder bin ich da eher "untermotorisiert" ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2010)

Solange Du nicht die etwas heftigeren Sprünge mitnimmst dürfte es kein Problem sein.

Es gibt Umfahrungen wo es heftiger wird.

Wenn Du das erste Mal vor Ort bist, mache Dich erst einmal kundig.

Es gibt immer ein paar nette Leute die Dir erst einmal die Streckem zeigen können.

Leider kann ich dieses WE nicht, sonst hätte ich Dir die Strecken gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (7. Mai 2010)

garnicht? oder vielleicht Sonntag?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2010)

Geht gar nichts *Igel*.............


----------



## EagleEye (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2010)

...........


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2010)

also ich glaub ich werd morgen auf jeden fall da sein ... so ab 14 uhr ca spätestens
hätt sogar noch die möglichkeit jemanden einzusammeln auf dem hinweg... 
und vieleicht findet sich jemand der mir mal die strecke zeit und mir erzählt was da so abgeht


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2010)

hab grad gesehen nur bis 17 uhr... werd schauen das ich vieleicht doch noch was früher da bin 

gibts eigentlich etwas das absolut pflicht ist oder ein absolutes no go?


----------



## one track mind (7. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich etwas das absolut pflicht ist oder ein absolutes no go?



die gummierte seite vom fahrrad sollte immer nach unten zeigen...

garnicht geht erst den helm und dann das trikot anzuziehen....


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2010)

hmmmmm ok das klingt für  mich irgendwie logisch  ... jetzt weis ich auch warum immer alle lachen wenn ich oben ohne mit helm da steh... und ich dachte es liegt an meinem bauchansatz


----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hab grad gesehen nur bis 17 uhr... werd schauen das ich vieleicht doch noch was früher da bin
> 
> gibts eigentlich etwas das absolut pflicht ist oder ein absolutes no go?



Absolut Pflicht sind Helm und Oberkörperprotektor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2010)

na toll... dann fällt das für  mich morgen flach... hab alles an protektoren und hab heut sogar meinen neuen full face helm bekommen aber nen oberkörper kampfanzug hab ich keinen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Mai 2010)

Ziehe an was Du hast, paßt schon.....


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2010)

na gut.... überredet


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

Ok, mindestens Knie und Armprotektoren sowie Helm .........


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Ok, mindestens Knie und Armprotektoren sowie Helm .........


 
na dann passt das ja ... danke 

hab sowieso net vor als bikepark noob gleich die fettesten obstacles zu rocken 
erstma ruhig angehen lassen die sache


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> na dann passt das ja ... danke
> 
> hab sowieso net vor als bikepark noob gleich die fettesten obstacles zu rocken
> erstma ruhig angehen lassen die sache



Besser ist das 
Viel Spaß!!!
Berichte mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2010)

alles klaro werd ich tun


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2010)

nur falls mich einer dort sieht... bin ganz in schwarz mit schwarzem haibike


----------



## jannnnnn (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Bikepark-Gemeinde 

ich wohn seit ca. 2 Monaten in Mainaschaff und wollt morgen mal Beerfelden anschauen. Findet man den Bikepark leicht in Beerfelden? Habe natürlich kein Navi . Eine grobe wegbeschreibung wäre echt cool :

p.s. wer zwischen Mainaschaff und Beerfelden wohnt und keine Doppelbrücke im Rad hat, den nehme ich gerne mit. Einfach melden


----------



## Mürre (8. Mai 2010)

Beerfelden kannst du ja in Routenplaner eintippen und ausdrucken. Direkt auf der Landstrasse hast du auch schon Wegweiser zum Skihang/ Bikepark. Ist wirklich nicht schwer zu finden!!!


----------



## EagleEye (8. Mai 2010)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...564046,8.989198&spn=0.00517,0.013937&t=h&z=17


----------



## Mürre (8. Mai 2010)

das ist die Route für den Rückweg, da du auf dem Hinweg über die Brücke fährst und zurück gerade über die Kreuzung und dann rechts auf die Landstraße abbiegst  *Klugschei++er Modus aus*


----------



## jannnnnn (8. Mai 2010)

joo, Google hab ich schon geschaut das iss kein ding. aber karte und vor ort ist oft was anderes. wenn es ausgeschildert ist sollte es kein problem werden  

danke


----------



## Mürre (8. Mai 2010)

ja direkt auf dem großen Verkehrsschild ist so ein weißer Skifahrer abgebildet, dem einfach nach.....bzw. du musst nach links an den Wald!


----------



## jannnnnn (8. Mai 2010)

joo, danke. ich freu mich wahnsinnig auf den ersten bikeparkbesuch dieses jahr   werd dann so gegen 12 uhr mal aufschlagen


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> ja direkt auf dem großen Verkehrsschild ist so ein weißer Skifahrer abgebildet, dem einfach nach.....bzw. du musst nach links an den Wald!



Mürre, der Skifahrer ist schwarz ......... klugschei$$modus aus ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexer (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 'Heavy Biker' ich bein der Vogel der dir heut gezeigt hat wos da so lang geht... Hat spass gemacht heut. Nochmal danke an die fleisigen Leute die die Strecken pflegen.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

*@Flexer;*
Gerne geschehen im Namen aller Baumeister


----------



## Jeronimo (8. Mai 2010)

bevor du das nächste mal Fahren gehst ,Denke dran die Gabel zu machen. Aloha Jerome



Flexer schrieb:


> Hallo, 'Heavy Biker' ich bein der Vogel der dir heut gezeigt hat wos da so lang geht... Hat spass gemacht heut. Nochmal danke an die fleisigen Leute die die Strecken pflegen.
> 
> Gruss Flo


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

*Jerome*, wer soll welche Gabel machen?


----------



## Flexer (8. Mai 2010)

Ich meine. Da war wohl was vergriesgnaddeld da bei der Klemmung da. Sollte mal die Passungen nacharbeiten. Und was bist du jetzt für einer Jeronimo?


----------



## underdog01 (8. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Ist am Vatertag (also kommenden Donnerstag) offen?

Cheers,


----------



## Mürre (8. Mai 2010)

@ Ope: Fühle mich belehrt, schwarzer Skifahrer   Werde im Juni genau naschauen ob er wirklich schwarz ist!!!


----------



## Jeronimo (8. Mai 2010)

bitte nicht Nacharbeiten. Das passt so und muss so. Du musst sie vorher ein paar mal einfeder bevor du unten mit dem 4er zu machst,.



Flexer schrieb:


> Ich meine. Da war wohl was vergriesgnaddeld da bei der Klemmung da. Sollte mal die Passungen nacharbeiten. Und was bist du jetzt für einer Jeronimo?


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> @ Ope: Fühle mich belehrt, schwarzer Skifahrer   Werde im Juni genau naschauen ob er wirklich schwarz ist!!!



Und wie schwarz, schwärzer geht nicht 
Aber er flitzt auf weissem Grund herum 

Neuerdings gibts auch ein Schild mit springendem Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexer (8. Mai 2010)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> bitte nicht Nacharbeiten. Das passt so und muss so. Du musst sie vorher ein paar mal einfeder bevor du unten mit dem 4er zu machst,.




Sir, Jawohl, Sir!


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2010)

Flexer schrieb:


> Hallo, 'Heavy Biker' ich bein der Vogel der dir heut gezeigt hat wos da so lang geht... Hat spass gemacht heut. Nochmal danke an die fleisigen Leute die die Strecken pflegen.
> 
> Gruss Flo


 
AHHH cool das du dich hier meldest 
danke fürs einweisen erklären voranfahren... eben alles was beim "ersten mal" hilft damits net so weh tut 

so als resümee muß ich echt sagen jetzt hab ich an der ´bergrunter´ fahrerei entgültig blut geleckt ... hab mich doch einiges mehr getraut als ich zuerst dachte 
achja super job von den jungs die die strecken in den wald hämmern


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> achja super job von den jungs die die strecken in den wald hämmern



*Nochmals Danke im Namen der Bauarbeiter-Truppe*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2010)

.......................Bauarbeiter ?.....


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> .......................Bauarbeiter ?.....



Na klar ..... oder eben vom Streckengestaltungsteam


----------



## Flexer (8. Mai 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> *Nochmals Danke im Namen der Bauarbeiter-Truppe*





Nein nein, DANKE im Namen der Bikepark nutzer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

Rotwerd' ...........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2010)

....weswegen ?


----------



## Ope (8. Mai 2010)

Genug bedankt jetzt!
Kommt zahlreich und verbreitet Kunde von unseren Mühen


----------



## Jeronimo (8. Mai 2010)

hab ein schickes bild von dir . beim letzten sprung, da hauts dir fast die felgen auf den waldboden, und die nobbys sind am ende ihrer kräft ;-)







HeavyBiker schrieb:


> AHHH cool das du dich hier meldest
> danke fürs einweisen erklären voranfahren... eben alles was beim "ersten mal" hilft damits net so weh tut
> 
> so als resümee muß ich echt sagen jetzt hab ich an der ´bergrunter´ fahrerei entgültig blut geleckt ... hab mich doch einiges mehr getraut als ich zuerst dachte
> achja super job von den jungs die die strecken in den wald hämmern


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2010)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> hab ein schickes bild von dir . beim letzten sprung, da hauts dir fast die felgen auf den waldboden, und die nobbys sind am ende ihrer kräft ;-)


 
hi hi danke 
und ich glaub auf dem bild war bike mäßig grad alles am ende der seiner kraft...

aber naja was soll ich sagen... hab schon bissi bikemarkt gestöbert und bis ich was hab das mit meinen abitionen mithalten kann bekommt meine kleine cc fliege noch ein par upgrades die ich noch hier liegen hab


----------



## Flexer (8. Mai 2010)

Hats dich danach nicht auch hingehauen?


----------



## Jeronimo (8. Mai 2010)

in originalauflösung kann man sehr schön sehen wie es die reifen krass steaucht  ich lade gerade ein paar videos von heute hoch ,dauert aber bestimmt noch ne stunde bis alle 3 onlone sind. Das vom letzten Kicker ist Onlone. Einige sind garnx geworden leider.




HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hi hi danke
> und ich glaub auf dem bild war bike mäßig grad alles am ende der seiner kraft...
> 
> aber naja was soll ich sagen... hab schon bissi bikemarkt gestöbert und bis ich was hab das mit meinen abitionen mithalten kann bekommt meine kleine cc fliege noch ein par upgrades die ich noch hier liegen hab


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2010)

Flexer schrieb:


> Hats dich danach nicht auch hingehauen?


 
jup genau ... das war der abschluss des tages incl. bodenprobe


----------



## Flexer (8. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts aus nu? sieht man sich morgen nochmal?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2010)

ich fahr doch zum marathon morgen... hatte ganz vergessen das sich noch 2 leute drauf verlassen haben das ich sie mitnehm  LEIDER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (8. Mai 2010)

Ich habe Rücken!!. Das war heute schon schlimm.... nMorgen Pause..Schade


----------



## Flexer (8. Mai 2010)

Jaja, so hat jeder sein päckchen zu tragen. Mal schauen...


----------



## Jeronimo (9. Mai 2010)

sOOO uPLOAD HAT GEFUNZT: vON jESTERN . http://videos.mtb-news.de/videosets/view/10931  icH WEISSSSS DA kann man schneller, aber gestern wollte mein Rücken nicht


----------



## Mürre (9. Mai 2010)

schaut doch ziemlich schnell aus trotz Rückenschmerzen!


----------



## Jeronimo (9. Mai 2010)

ich musste auf der hälfte imer ne pause machen und mich dehnen. scheiss körper.der ist gegen mich.tsss


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2010)

sieht aber trotzdem fett aus... und so einfach


----------



## Mürre (9. Mai 2010)

selbst wenn man 3 Pausen machen muss und nicht so schnell ist, Hauptsache man hat seinen Spaß! Das sieht aber trotzdem ziemlich gut und schnell aus.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2010)

also ich hatte auf jeden fall 200% spass


----------



## Jeronimo (9. Mai 2010)

Spaß ist das wichtigste. Ich werd mit meinen weh wechen keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen. Spaß sollte immer an erster Stelle stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeff-Banks (12. Mai 2010)

Haben die in Beerfelden eigentlich morgen auf?
Danke!


----------



## Tribal84 (12. Mai 2010)

ja ist offen ..


----------



## optibiker (12. Mai 2010)

mindestens von 1000 bis 1700


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (12. Mai 2010)

Der Lift fährt wohl noch nicht?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Mai 2010)

kann mal einer sagen wie der boden so is wenn er morgen dort war? letzten samstag wars für mich grenzwertig weil ich leider noch die nobby nics drauf hab...würde vieleicht samstag wieder kommen aber net wenns matschiger geworden ist dann hat das keinen sinn für mich ^^


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (14. Mai 2010)

Gestern war der Boden tiptop. nicht trocken, aber auch nicht nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grusel07 (14. Mai 2010)

Wollt auch grad nach der Streckenbeschaffenheit fragen, also wenn die  Strecken nicht matschig sind komm ich auch morgen...


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2010)

also ich werd morgen auf jeden fall da sein  ... mit meiner 140er rakete


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Mai 2010)

.........ist ja gut......fahrt nur Alle hin, super.........und ich kann mal wieder nicht !

......


Wünsche Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Sturmvogel (14. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Geöffnet ist nach wie vor immer noch nur an WEs und Feiertagen? Lifttechnisch hat sich auch noch nichts ergeben? Also immer noch Bus? Wie siehts denn da mit den Wartezeiten aus?


----------



## optibiker (14. Mai 2010)

Wenn viel Betrieb ist laufen 2 große Linienbusse!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Mai 2010)

....ja ja....

Lift wäre mir lieber !


----------



## Ope (14. Mai 2010)

Bin am Sonntag da 
Sogar mit Püky


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Mai 2010)

war heut dort ... sehr geil und wieder ordentlich die skills gepushed 
am nachmittag waren da leute mit cam an der strecke die bilder gemacht haben...
ist jemand von denen zufällig hier angemledet oder weis wer die bilder gemacht hat?


----------



## Ope (16. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> war heut dort ... sehr geil und wieder ordentlich die skills gepushed
> am nachmittag waren da leute mit cam an der strecke die bilder gemacht haben...
> ist jemand von denen zufällig hier angemledet oder weis wer die bilder gemacht hat?



Gibt einige die hier online sind und Bilder machen ..........
Aber wer heute dort war 

Ich fahre nachher rüber


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Mai 2010)

das mit den bildern würde mich interessieren, wäre für hinweise dankbar ... so ich geh jetzt bubu machen... 7.30 uhr ist abfahrt zu nem marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2010)

Bilder sind unter anderen hier zu finden, aber nicht vom letzten WE.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/28601


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bilder sind unter anderen hier zu finden, aber nicht vom letzten WE.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/28601


 
geile bilder ... nur bin ich leider am vergangenen samstag geblitzdingst worden


----------



## Vichel (18. Mai 2010)

seit gegrüßt,
ich wollte am sontnag mal mim kumpel in beerfelden vorbeischauen.
kann mir jemand sagen wie beerfelden im vergleich zu anderen parks ist?
auf der hp von denen ist ja nicht wirklich tolles zu sehen
danke im vorraus und vllt bis sonntag!


----------



## optibiker (18. Mai 2010)

Ja dann schau mal hier im Forum (Video) oder youtube es gibt mittlerweile genügend Filme und Bilder.


----------



## Vichel (18. Mai 2010)

jaaa hab ja schon geguckt aber wie du hoffentlich doch weißt sind erfahrungen anderer besser als bilder&videos, zumal dort oft nicht die strecke rüberkommt


----------



## optibiker (18. Mai 2010)

Was möchtest du denn wissen? 
Jeder Park ist von seiner Charakteristik einzigartig also nicht so vergleichbar. Viele Fahrer bezeichnen Beerfelden als flowig und sehr spaßig, nicht zu verblockt wie z.B. BWB. Ich aus meiner Sicht als Erbauer und Betreiber denke es ist für jeden was dabei, vom Singeltrail bis Freeride.


Die wachsenden Besucherzahlen geben unserem Park recht, denke ich!

See you

Optibiker


----------



## Vichel (18. Mai 2010)

sowas wollte ich hören 
danke, gut dann bis sonntag!
busse fahren oder?


----------



## Mürre (18. Mai 2010)

fahrn


----------



## Sput (22. Mai 2010)

Hi.
Hat jemand aus Darmstadt oder Umgebung vor morgen 23.5.10 nach Beerfelden zu fahren? Bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit! Beteiligung an Spritkosten ist selbstverständlich! 
Wäre echt super. Sonst ist das ne Fahrerei mit der Bahn von ca. 2h bis ich am Park bin...
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vichel (22. Mai 2010)

wir fahren aber leider ist das auto schon voll,
aber dann sieht man sich ja vllt morgen!


----------



## one track mind (22. Mai 2010)

Sput schrieb:


> Hi.
> Hat jemand aus Darmstadt oder Umgebung vor morgen 23.5.10 nach Beerfelden zu fahren? Bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit! Beteiligung an Spritkosten ist selbstverständlich!
> Wäre echt super. Sonst ist das ne Fahrerei mit der Bahn von ca. 2h bis ich am Park bin...
> Grüße



falls du keine mitfahrgelegenheit findest, steigst du besser am bahnhof beerfelden/hetzbach aus und fährst nach beerfelden mit dem rad. wenn man in hetzbach am bahnhof raus kommt links,  an der ersten kreutzung geradeaus und dann immer der kleinen strasse folgen. die geht nach einer kurzen steilen passage, die man evtl. schieben muss parallel zur bundesstrasse. das schafft man gut in 20min bis zum bikepark.


----------



## Sput (22. Mai 2010)

Ja danke für die Wegbeschreibung. Werde dann wohl mit der Bahn fahren und versuchen das ganze zu finden... Bis morgen!


----------



## Vichel (23. Mai 2010)

waren heute da, lief gut!


----------



## Sput (23. Mai 2010)

Bin gerade wieder heimgekommen. Sehr geile Neuerungen auf der Piste. Gerade die Rote wurde richtig gut... Teilweise noch ziemlich nass und desshalb der ein oder andere Kicker schwierig aber trotzdem super. Morgen direkt wieder...
Und mal ein dickes Lob an die Betreiber!!!! Ich find in Beerfelden merkt man dass da Leute am Werk sind die selbst Biker sind und begeistert dabei sind und etwas für junge Leute tun wollen. Die Preise sind echt super gut. Red Bull 1,50 Euro. Da bezahl ich mehr im Laden... 15 Euro für Tagesticket! Super! Weiter so!!!!!!!


----------



## Flexer (23. Mai 2010)

Jawohl, ich war heute auch da, und auch von meiner Seite nochmal ein ganz grosses Danke an die Betreiber/Bauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (23. Mai 2010)

war heute wirklich sehr geil.. waren dann auch die letzten die vom parkplatz runter sind


----------



## poopdog (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

sagt mal, kommt man in Beerfelden mit 1ply aus?
Wie lang sind denn in der Regel die Shuttle-Wartezeiten?

MfG


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2010)

also ich war sogar schon 2 tage mit nobys am start (nur die dh fels pasagen sollte man dann auslassen) aber sonst würde ich sagen 1 ply ausreichend... wartezeiten waren die letzten 2 mal die ich dort war immer sehr kurz bis garnicht vorhanden


----------



## poopdog (27. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also ich war sogar schon 2 tage mit nobys am start (nur die dh fels pasagen sollte man dann auslassen) aber sonst würde ich sagen 1 ply ausreichend... wartezeiten waren die letzten 2 mal die ich dort war immer sehr kurz bis garnicht vorhanden



Danke.

MfG


----------



## Ope (27. Mai 2010)

Felspassage   
Ein kleines Steinfeld ist es


----------



## Mürre (27. Mai 2010)

Hört sich nach monströsen Steinen an .
 Da gehen wirklich auch normale Faltreifen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Felspassage
> Ein kleines Steinfeld ist es


 
na aber hört sich doch wichtig und cool an


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Mai 2010)

............r  o  f  l..............


----------



## Saci (27. Mai 2010)

Wie issns wetter bei euch da oben ^^ - bina m überlgen am SA orbeizukommen, kanns aber schlecht einschätzen, ises arg weich/schlammig oder gut fahrbar?


----------



## Ope (27. Mai 2010)

Wetter ist durchwachsen, die Strecken trocknen aber auch recht flott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (27. Mai 2010)

Hmm mal schauen was ich für Reifen am Samstag aufziehe.
Wäre das pedalieeren nicht, dann wäre die Wahl einfacher ^^

Ich suche übrigens noch 1-2 Leute, die ich am Samstag von Darmstadt nach Beerfelden mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Mai 2010)

................also ich habe immer Reifen drauf...........


----------



## Saci (27. Mai 2010)

@ Ope, danke - genau das woltl ich hören  - dann schau ich ma das ma am SA da sind 
@ Sven kommste au??? - ich komm au mitm SX


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Mai 2010)

samstag geht leider garnicht ..zuviel zutun .. sonntag bin ich am überlegen mit daniel !!


----------



## Saci (28. Mai 2010)

So solls halt wieder pissen -.- morgen wird schon der beste tag fürn parkbesuch sein ..


----------



## Tribal84 (28. Mai 2010)

aber es geht doch leider nicht  

shit wetter immer


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Mai 2010)

jup... wenn die auswahlmöglichkeit besteht dann lieber samstag...

wer selber erst wieder so in 2-3 wochen wieder am start sein ... dann mit neuem arbeitsgerät  *freu*


----------



## xsteal (28. Mai 2010)

Tobi und ich sind morgen auch am Start. Nehmen auch ne Schaufel mit um die Schlammlöcher zu beseitigen^^



gruß Stefan


----------



## Roadgapper (29. Mai 2010)

Heute war mal wieder ein richtig schöner Tag im Park! 
Die Anlieger standen voll mit Wasser, bei manchen war sogar Treibgut zu sichten!(zum Glück kein ÖL)
Toll waren auch die Treibsandfelder die sich gut getarnt unter herabgefallenden Ästen verstecken konnten
Zum glück hatten alle brav ihren Helm auf, denn am Ende der schwarzen und grünen Strecke wartete noch eine interessante Baustellendurchfahrt auf alle.
Und unser aller liebster Bussfahrer hat sich ohne Anmeldung zur besten Sendezeit nämlich gegen 12:30 eine ausgiebige Pause gegönnt, sodass alle anwesenden Radler sich zu einem netten Stelldichein bei schönstem Wetter auf dem Parkplatz versammeln konnten!
Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass es auch geordneter zugehen könnte liebe Organisatoren, würde ich mich jetzt Ärgern! Stattdessen freue ich mich auf das nächste mal, denn das Bergauf pedalieren unserer Forstautobahn fehlt mir jetzt schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (29. Mai 2010)

Wir werden natürlich in Zukunft für dich alle Pfützen absaugen und die Strecken mit Teppich auslegen 
Und Schilder oben am Start stellen wir auch auf, auf denen steht geschrieben; Bitte Strecken erst mal langsam befahren und einprägen. Ist ja nicht so das man die Baustelle im Zielbereich übersehen könnte.


----------



## Roadgapper (30. Mai 2010)

Das ist lieb von euch VIELEN DANK!


----------



## mussso (30. Mai 2010)

Im Ried ist halt alles sofort sichtbar..


----------



## Sturmvogel (30. Mai 2010)

War gestern auch das erste Mal dort. War überrascht, dass man dort vom Platz, wo der Bus einen rausschmeisst, bis zum Einstieg zu den Tracks einige Meter bergauf kurbeln musste  Aber egal, gutes Training  Hat halt nur genervt, dass bei der Menge an Bikern, die gestern dort waren, nur ein Bus lief, und das teilweise auch nicht grad flott. Das plus die Kurbelei hat schon gut Zeit gekostet zwischen den reinen Abfahrten. Dafür find ich die Atmosphäre dort unter den Bikern echt nett, nicht so anonym und reserviert wie teils anderswo. Und die Strecken ließen sich trotz einiger gut aufgeweichter Stellen schön fahren. Also ich hatte Spass und komm gern wieder. 
Aber das Beste gerstern war doch wohl das Leckerli, das der Bauer auf dem Feld am Ausgang der schwarzen Strecke für uns Biker bereit hielt


----------



## Ope (30. Mai 2010)

Edit;
Falscher Thread


----------



## Ope (30. Mai 2010)

Roadgapper schrieb:


> Das ist lieb von euch VIELEN DANK!



Für unsere Besucher und Freunde machen wir *fast* alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Mai 2010)

..................


----------



## Ope (30. Mai 2010)

Wir würden an gute Freunde sogar *Schildkroeten* verleihen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Mai 2010)

.......flitz.....................


----------



## Ope (30. Mai 2010)

So als Wach*schildkroete* oder für Erdarbeiten oder als Brüll-Hilfe ............


----------



## Roadgapper (1. Juni 2010)

Die wohl letzte Kröte mit Wertstabilität


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2010)

aber sowas von ............ !!!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Juni 2010)

........Brüllen....ne ne, ich feuere dezent an......


----------



## HARDBASSROCKER (2. Juni 2010)

Hey kann mir einer sagen von euch wie das Wetter bei euch ist?
Und ist die Strecke noch aufgeweicht bzw. morgen ist doch offen?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## optibiker (2. Juni 2010)

Schau doch auf der Hompage  www.bikepark-beerfelden.de dort ist die Wettervorhersage für das Wetter in Bfd. Streckenverhältnisse sind dem Wetter der vergangenen Tage entsprechend weich.  Gruß Optibiker


----------



## Boki93 (3. Juni 2010)

hi
hat jemand tipps wie man kosten günstig 5 leute von erbach zum bikepark befördert?
diesen sonntag  wären um 9 in erbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsteal (3. Juni 2010)

Mit 2 Autos^^


----------



## poritz (3. Juni 2010)

natourbus mit dem fahr ich als... der bus fährt um 8:39 und um 10.39 ... hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## Birk (3. Juni 2010)

Wie wär es mit dem Zug nach Hetzbach und dann halt die paar Meter fahren.


----------



## Tribal84 (3. Juni 2010)

welch nette dame wer war heute an der strecke und hat bilder gemacht


----------



## EagleEye (3. Juni 2010)

na wie immer Linda


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Juni 2010)

super  wie komme ich dann an die bilder


----------



## Ope (4. Juni 2010)

Na wie immer .................


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Juni 2010)

ach rutscht mir doch de buckel runner


----------



## EagleEye (4. Juni 2010)

ok machen wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (4. Juni 2010)

Den in Beerfelle ?


----------



## EagleEye (4. Juni 2010)

ne wir seinen in Beerfelle


----------



## Jeff-Banks (5. Juni 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Na wie immer .................



Ok.. Da frag ich dann auch nochmal lästig nach. Wie geht das denn, wie immer?
Hab das auch noch nie gefragt bzw. gemacht. 
Danke!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juni 2010)

......was hast Du noch nie gemacht  ?       Bitte !


----------



## Sput (9. Juni 2010)

Wie kommt man denn an die bilder?


----------



## Ope (9. Juni 2010)

*@ Jeff-Banks;*
Fotoalbum Rubriken Downhill und Freeride mit dem Suchbegriff Beerfelden durchsuchen.
Heisser Tip; Fotoaulbum von Userin Kaena ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeff-Banks (12. Juni 2010)

@Ope
Danke!!!


----------



## umwelt (17. Juni 2010)

Hier ist ja schwer was los in der Woche, neu Strecken werden gebaut und das sogar mit Maschinen.
Sehr effektiv und Umweltfreundlich, muß man schon sagen.


----------



## Osama (17. Juni 2010)




----------



## Hopi (17. Juni 2010)

@Umwelt, Du nutzt einen Computer und verbrauchst kostbare Ressourcen, kannst Du das mit deinem pharisäerhaften Gewissen vereinbaren. Na ja weiter viel Spaß bei deinem Hobby, aber uns interessierst Du nicht. Es muss schlimm sein wenn man so bedeutungslos ist wie Du. Aber vielleicht versuchst Du es mal mit einem Schnitzel um den Hals, dann beachtet dich wenigstens ein Hund.


----------



## Ope (18. Juni 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> ..... dann beachtet dich wenigstens ein Hund.



armer Hund ...

Wenn das mal nicht wieder unser wehrter Herr Müller, Schlurie 1-4 oder wie auch immer ist


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (18. Juni 2010)

Gibts nun endlich eine Einigung bzgl. der Nutzung des Lifts?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> armer Hund ...
> 
> Wenn das mal nicht wieder unser wehrter Herr Müller, Schlurie 1-4 oder wie auch immer ist




Nee, diesmal ist es etwas " weibliches ".......

...zurück gegrüßt hat Sie mich vor Ort auch nicht.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juni 2010)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> Gibts nun endlich eine Einigung bzgl. der Nutzung des Lifts?




Schreibe dem " Bikepark " ne Mail.......

Wir hier hängen selbst in der Luft.....


----------



## Osama (19. Juni 2010)

wer hat den heute die fotos am wallride geknipst???

um genau zu sein: der kollege der am ende des selbigen stand und mich (weißes SX, gelbe deemaxx felgen, gelb/grünes trickot, schwarze hose, schwarzer helm und rote goggle) geblitzt hat als ich von der wall abgesprungen bin.

bitte, ich will fodo sehn .... wenn's was geworden ist.


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2010)

Räusper ....hhmmm *Böhööörnd* .....
Wie soll das Foto was geworden sein wenn du drauf bist?  
Steilvorlage ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (21. Juni 2010)

oh ope wie originell 
der is ja mal so flach das er schon beinahe unterirdisch ist (könnte glatt von mir sein)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Juni 2010)

......." unterirdisch " ist ja wohl mein Part..........


----------



## Osama (21. Juni 2010)

ich meinte unterirdisch im bildlich gesprochenen sinne
so etwa...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Juni 2010)

...............:d


----------



## Ope (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## ne0_ (26. Juni 2010)

Würde mich freuen über die Bilder von heute : )

Danke an den Fotograf...


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (27. Juni 2010)

Moin! War letztes Wochenende Sonntag da, da wurden Fotos gemacht, hab den Fotografen auch angesprochen, aber den Benutzernamen vergessen... Kann einer helfen?


----------



## xsteal (27. Juni 2010)

der von heute meinte sein nick wäre kany. hab aber nichts gefunden. Leider


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Juni 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=143984


Bitteschön,  KannY !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (28. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Bilder. Die Gravity Pilots sind ja recht oft vertreten...


----------



## Khakiflame (28. Juni 2010)

ihr seit ja auch recht zahlreich anwesend gewesen, oder habt ih euch immer ins bild gedrängelt

war ein super tag!!!


----------



## deimudder (28. Juni 2010)

Zahlreich und reindrängeln...  Unser gesamter Verein sind so 70 aktive Mitglieder. Da kommen immer mal ein Batzen zusammen


----------



## Ope (28. Juni 2010)

xsteal schrieb:


> der von heute meinte sein nick wäre kany. hab aber nichts gefunden. Leider



KannY ...........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Juni 2010)

.....stand schon vier Posts weiter oben.


----------



## Ope (28. Juni 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> .....stand schon vier Posts weiter oben.



Jo, manches muss man so lange wiederholen bis es (oben) ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (28. Juni 2010)

KannY ??


----------



## Ope (28. Juni 2010)

Oder KannY .....


----------



## Flexer (3. Juli 2010)

Heiss wars heute!

Sachmal, warum habt ihr auf der rechten Strecke die Line so umegebastelt, das man um diese Zwei Sprünge da drumrumfährt? Da wos über son Weg geht, wo der Kicker is und der Halbe Stamm...

Ansonsten gute neuerungen, besonders die Brücke bei dem Sprung anlieger dings da..


Gruss


----------



## Osama (4. Juli 2010)

Flexer schrieb:


> Heiss wars heute!
> 
> Sachmal, warum habt ihr auf der rechten Strecke die Line so umegebastelt, das man um diese Zwei Sprünge da drumrumfährt? Da wos über son Weg geht, wo der Kicker is und der Halbe Stamm...


 
wegen der anderen walnutzer, waren wohl manchmal etwas erschrocken


----------



## Der Khaki (7. Juli 2010)

Am Samstag komme ich auch mal vorbei.
Bin gespannt.
Noch wer dann da?


----------



## Sird77 (8. Juli 2010)

Waren heute mal selfmade oben und sind 2 lustigen/schrägen Gestalten begegnet, die mit CC.Bike und Klappspaten bewaffnet waren.

Im Bereich vor den Dirts waren sie zu gange..hab aber beim fahren der roten nix gemerkt

Als ich dann fragte, was das werden soll wurden sie pampig und waren nach unseres Abfahrt verschwunden.

Nicht das die iwo ein Loch geschaufelt haben 

Sollte man vor Eröffnung am We. vll. nomma fix checken.

Greetz Chris


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Info *Sird´le*, werde es weiterleiten.


----------



## Jens_84 (10. Juli 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen ob der lift schon genutzt werden kann oder gibt es da noch keine einigung?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Sird77 (10. Juli 2010)

Es gibt nen Bus Shuttle ...den letzten km musste treten


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juli 2010)

so werde morgen auch am start sein gleich um 10 uhr (da wird doch aufgemacht... oder noch früher?)
werd morgen mein neues bike dort einweihen  ... rotes bighit fsr3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Khaki (10. Juli 2010)

war heute da. sehr warm. auch ganz nett. jedoch war die luft im bus super...., und zum glück hatte der bus genau zum schluss.
werde aber mal wieder kommen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juli 2010)

was hatte der bus genau zum schluss?


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Juli 2010)

Was ein geschreibe 
Mit sowas wären wir früher aus der Schule geflogen


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juli 2010)

das ist bestimmt der grund warum auserirdische nen großen bogen um uns machen 

nochmal zu meiner frage... ab 10 offen oder auch früher?


----------



## Jens_84 (10. Juli 2010)

werd morgen auch mal anreisen um mein neues bike einzuweihen  
Also nicht gleich aufregen wenn da einer nicht so schnell den berg runter rollt  das bin dann ich


----------



## jatschek (10. Juli 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nochmal zu meiner frage... ab 10 offen oder auch früher?



Der Bus fährt ab 10uhr hoch. Wenn du also genau 10Uhr starten willst, musst du früher da sein. Tageskarte holen und die Klamotten etc. anziehen dauert ja auch ne gewisse Zeit.


----------



## Der Khaki (10. Juli 2010)

also entschuldigung für das geschreibe. wollte mich kurz fassen. mit dem handy ist das tippen immer so eine sache. schreibe im netz immer alles klein.

der bus hatte hinten einen der zwillingsreifen geplatzt. fuhr aber noch die letzte tour.


----------



## Flexer (10. Juli 2010)

Hey Fans. Also ich war heut in LacBlanc. Da wars sicher genauso warm wie in Beerfelden. Wollte morgen eigentlich ausspannen, aber wenn der HeavyBiker morgen sein neues Rad einweiht muss ich mir das mal überlegen....


----------



## jatschek (10. Juli 2010)

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhwweeeee lac blanc 

Willst du dir nach dem geilen Park echt Beerfelden antun? Da ist die Enttäuschung recht groß.

Auch wenn Beerfelden mittlerweile nicht verkehrt ist, Lac Blanc ist mit das Beste was man unter die Stollen nehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juli 2010)

Flexer schrieb:


> Hey Fans. Also ich war heut in LacBlanc. Da wars sicher genauso warm wie in Beerfelden. Wollte morgen eigentlich ausspannen, aber wenn der HeavyBiker morgen sein neues Rad einweiht muss ich mir das mal überlegen....


 
hey das fänd ich ja mal cool...  geb dir nen ruck dann sehen wir uns dort morgen früh !!!
ich werd wohl so halb 10 dort aufschlagen um gleich die erste fahrt mitzunehmen


----------



## Flexer (10. Juli 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhwweeeee lac blanc
> 
> Willst du dir nach dem geilen Park echt Beerfelden antun? Da ist die Enttäuschung recht groß.
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juli 2010)

na dann alla hopp bis morgen


----------



## Q4E3 (15. Juli 2010)

Kommts mir nur so vor oder hatten die da die Preise letztes Jahr reduziert für Kinder auf 8 Euro gehabt, und dieses Jahr 10?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2010)

keine ahnung ... weis nur das es letztes we sau geil war 

@flexer

sorry das ich so schnell weg war aber hatte bissi zeitdruck ^^


----------



## Ope (15. Juli 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Willst du dir nach dem geilen Park echt Beerfelden antun? Da ist die Enttäuschung recht groß.





Dann kannst du ja jetzt in Beerfelden richtig schnell und man braucht nicht mehr hinten drann anhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hochschieben (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

jemand da der mich am Sonntag in HD oder Eberbach auflesen würde?

Grüße


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juli 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Dann kannst du ja jetzt in Beerfelden richtig schnell und man braucht nicht mehr hinten drann anhalten




??? 
was sollte das bedeuten ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2010)

hochschieben schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand da der mich am Sonntag in HD oder Eberbach auflesen würde?
> 
> Grüße


 
bin mir noch net ganz sicher ob ich sonntag kann , aber falls ich fahr könnt ich dich ab hd mitnehmen würde aber ab 10 bis höchstens 15 uhr bleiben falls ich geh


----------



## hochschieben (15. Juli 2010)

wenn dann geht es eh nur um die Hinfahrt  Danke 

PM am Freitag oder Samstag


----------



## Ope (15. Juli 2010)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> ???
> was sollte das bedeuten ?



Na wenn Beerfelden gegen Lac Blanc so peanuts ist kann man da ja richtig rasen


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juli 2010)

ich würde jatschek nicht als langsam in beerfelden hinstellen  glaub er ist schon recht flott und stylisch unterwegs... 

...
sonntag werde ich da sein


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2010)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> ich würde jatschek nicht als langsam in beerfelden hinstellen  glaub er ist schon recht flott und stylisch unterwegs...
> 
> ...
> sonntag werde ich da sein


 
höre ich da  heraus....


----------



## Ope (15. Juli 2010)

Hey, das war ein joke  and peace


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juli 2010)

bissle ironie verstehe sogar ich noch...
wollte nur genauso antworten .. war nur schwer zu verpacken 

sooo feierabend ... endlich raus hier


----------



## Flexer (15. Juli 2010)

Ausserdem war ich das der nach LacBlanc nach Beerfelden ging.
Bis Sonndach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (15. Juli 2010)

*Viel Spaß euch allen!!!*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juli 2010)

Von mir auch, mit der Einschränkung gegenüber den Trollen........


----------



## Ope (15. Juli 2010)

Trolle haben selbstauferlegtes Spaßverbot


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2010)

Flexer schrieb:


> Bis Sonndach.


 
biste sonntag da? ... da muß ich doch wirklich schauen das ich das auch hinbekomm...
mal cheffin bearbeiten bin nämlich auch samstag beim 12 h marathon von külsheim


----------



## EraZeR (23. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute, kann hier irgendjemand ne einigermaßen gute Aussage machen wies wohl morgen mit Bikeparkbetrieb ausschaut ? Fährt bei dem Wetter nen Bus ? Oder spülts auch in Beerfelden grad alles weg bei dem Scheiß Wetter ?Ist das theoretisch morgen befahrbar oder nur schlammschlacht ? Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann oder jemanden kennt der weiterhelfen könnte, da wir ne etwas weitere anreise hätten.

Gruß EraZeR


----------



## Flexer (23. Juli 2010)

Also ich denke mal das wenn laut Homepage geöffnet is, das dann der Bus zur Verfügung steht. Und wenns je mehr es regnet, desto matschiger isses. Generell würde ich jetzt pauschalisierend mal sagen, das die Strecken in Beerfelden in durchweichtem Zustand vergleichsweise gut zu befahren sind.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juli 2010)




----------



## goorke (24. Juli 2010)

war jemand heute und kann was zur Strecke sagen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Juli 2010)

würde  mich auch interessieren werd  morgen da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kx96 (25. Juli 2010)

war gestern da, strecke war befahrbar (also fast trocken) war nur etwas ausgefahren


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juli 2010)

kx96 schrieb:


> war gestern da, strecke war befahrbar (also fast trocken) war nur etwas ausgefahren


 
ha ha bissi arg spät 

war ehut trotzdem da... würde sagen bedinungen optimal ... 2 busse und jede menge fun ... was will man mehr


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Juli 2010)

und weils so geil war werd ich samstag oder spätestens sonntag wieder am start sein...strecke wird wohl laut wetterradar ähnlich gut sein wie letztes we 
achja wetter.com sagt für samstag und sonntag regenfrei 

...und wer ein par neue oneal element handschuhe in weiß XL braucht sagt mir bescheid für 15 taler bring ich sie mit


----------



## Das_Playmobil (28. Juli 2010)

Falls ich jemanden am Samstag von Darmstadt aus nach Beerfelden mitnehmen soll, einfach melden


----------



## isali (31. Juli 2010)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Falls ich jemanden am Samstag von Darmstadt aus nach Beerfelden mitnehmen soll, einfach melden




ach verdammt, jetzt ist es zu spät.


----------



## goorke (6. August 2010)

Wie sieht den die Strecke aktuell aus?
Schlammschlacht morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (6. August 2010)

Ach was Schlammschlacht .... der Boden trocknet in Beerfelden sehr schnell ab.


----------



## spankebt (6. August 2010)

Kams in Beerfelden so runter die Woche oder wie? Bin morgen am Start ob Schlamm oder nicht mir egal.  sooow tight... xD

Greetz


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. August 2010)

da troccknets echt super schnell und wenns etwas feucht ist hats super grip 
hab zwar dieses we keine zeit aber werd trotzdem versuchen am samstag oder sonntag so für 2-3 stunden mittags vorbei zu komen


----------



## goorke (6. August 2010)

na dann!
Bis morgen, wenns nicht schüttet bin ich da.


----------



## Flexer (6. August 2010)

Yeah! ich bin auch Morgen am start. Und Wenns arg schlammig ist, dann geht der Ope immer mit nem Heu-Karren durch und legt alles schön mit Heu aus...


----------



## Ope (7. August 2010)

Nein, mit nem Wischmop


----------



## ladwien (11. August 2010)

Versteh ich das richtig, dass der Bikepark nur an Samstagen, Sonntagen und Feiertagen geöffnet ist ?


----------



## EagleEye (11. August 2010)

jep


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. August 2010)

ja leider...


----------



## isali (11. August 2010)

Kann mich am Samstag jemand aus Darmstadt mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (13. August 2010)

Hey Ho!

Habe mir überlegt das erste mal nach beerfelden zu fahren und mir das ganze anzuschauen. Und der erste Bikepark besuch überhaupt wirds auch gleich werden 
Nur irgendwie bin ich mir bei einigen Sachen unsicher.
Wie sind denn die Streckenverhältnisse, wenns mal ordentloch geschüttet hat?
Sind die Freeride strecken auch für "leicht fortgeschrittene" zu überleben? 
Wie ist es mit Langsamfahrern? (ich  ) werde ich überrollt? 
Und wie ist das mit dem Shuttle? Fährt da steändig ein Bus, oder sind das mehrere? Oder doch Lift?
Wenn ich mir den Streckenplan anschaue, enden die st und die Fr1  stückchen weg vom Kiosk/Skilift. Fährt dort auch der Bus hin oder muss ich erst wieder zum Kiost/Skilift zurückradeln?

hoffe, dass das nicht zu viele fragen sind 

mfg


----------



## Mürre (13. August 2010)

Wie sind denn die Streckenverhältnisse, wenns mal ordentloch geschüttet hat?
- Nass  aber fahrbar

Sind die Freeride strecken auch für "leicht fortgeschrittene" zu überleben?
- Ja ist kein Problem

Wie ist es mit Langsamfahrern? (ich ) werde ich überrollt?
- Wenn du oben als letzter der Busladung losfährst hast du lange Zeit bis die nächsten kommen

Und wie ist das mit dem Shuttle? Fährt da steändig ein Bus, oder sind das mehrere? Oder doch Lift?
-Bus pendelt, Sonntags auch meist 2 Busse

Wenn ich mir den Streckenplan anschaue, enden die st und die Fr1 stückchen weg vom Kiosk/Skilift. Fährt dort auch der Bus hin oder muss 
ich erst wieder zum Kiost/Skilift zurückradeln?

-Die rote endet etwas weg, bist aber locker in 2min am Parkplatz, Rest einfach 200m rollen und bist am Parkplatz.


----------



## MonsterJoe (13. August 2010)

alles klar! danke! donn sollte morgen nicht mehr im wege stehen 

mfg


----------



## Tribal84 (13. August 2010)

dann mal viel spaß !


----------



## Yannick_ (14. August 2010)

ich komm heut auch mit nem kollegen, hoffe das es nit zu nass is glaubs aber nit

ride on


----------



## Badesjones (14. August 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem "Beerfelder Buckelnunnerrennen" aus? Ist da schon ein Termin geplant?


----------



## Ope (14. August 2010)

Termin wird zu gegebener Zeit auf der Homepage zu finden sein.
Also einfach ab und zu auf die Homepage clicken.


----------



## MonsterJoe (14. August 2010)

sooouuu, supa wars  
sturzfrei überlebt 

denke ich werde da öfter mal vorbei schauen!

mfg


----------



## Mürre (14. August 2010)

alles gut zu fahren/ umfahren oder?? schön das es Spaß gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (14. August 2010)

Spaß macht's doch erst wenn man nicht alles umfährt


----------



## MonsterJoe (14. August 2010)

ja, die 2 großen relativ am anfang rechts, die habe ich mal ausgelassen, wäre doch zu viel für den ersten tag  
muss aber sagen, dass auf der strecke selbst, nicht viel verkehr war. das hat mir echt gut gefallen. kein ständiges zurück schauen, kein motzen, nix. 
aber beim nächsten mal werden dickere eier mitgenommen 

einer hat noch ein paar fotos gemacht. hab aber vergessen den mal anzuquatschen. vielleicht issa aber hier im forum unterwegs 


mfg


----------



## Mürre (14. August 2010)

rechte Strecke welche großen?? Sind alle super leicht drüberzuspringen, nächstes Mal klappts!!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. August 2010)

Das Mädel, welches Bilder gemacht hat, wird diese nicht online stellen.
Hatte da mal nachgefragt. 

Ansonsten wars scho schee. Aber die Warterrei  Das soll aber ja auch bald vorbei sein


----------



## Yannick_ (14. August 2010)

heut war super! war mein erster bikepark besuch und eig so gut wie alles gefahren (nur den drop auf der roten nicht, wo's so steil in die langdung geht und die double wo noch der baumstumpf rausguckt), sturzfrei runtergekommen... was will man mehr  
werde öfters vorbei gucken finde es lohnt sich echt


----------



## schablone (14. August 2010)

Die Bilder von dem Mädel, dass ihre Bilder nicht online stellen wird, gibts in meinem Album...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (15. August 2010)

beim nächsten mal strenge ich mich an uma uch mal drauf zu sein 

es gab da aber noch nen kerl der fotografiert hat...


mfg


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2010)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ansonsten wars scho schee. Aber die Warterrei  Das soll aber ja auch bald vorbei sein



Da war doch keine Warterei am WE  da gab es doch schon ganz andere WEs


----------



## deimudder (16. August 2010)

Bewegte Bilder aus Beerfelden...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. August 2010)

Schöner Park........

Ne ne, schönes Video. 

Gefällt mir gut, ist sehr abwechslungsreich und erfrischend gedreht.




Was mich freut ist die Tatsache, daß immer mehr gute DH´ler den Weg nach Beerfelle finden.

Man sieht sich.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## yoyojas (16. August 2010)

super Video


----------



## Mürre (16. August 2010)

schönes Video


----------



## Q4E3 (16. August 2010)

Sehe ich das richtig das der Frontflip Hügel am Ende weg ist?


----------



## Ope (16. August 2010)

Q4E3 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig das der Frontflip Hügel am Ende weg ist?



So was hatten wir noch nie


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> So was hatten wir noch nie



ich glaube er  meint den Schlußsprung.


----------



## deimudder (17. August 2010)

Frontflip an dem Ding??? Der könnte nur einen Ticken länger sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (17. August 2010)

deimudder schrieb:


> Frontflip an dem Ding??? Der könnte nur einen Ticken länger sein



Sowas ist immer ein Kompromiss, er soll für möglichst viele Könnensstufen fahr-bzw. springbar (was für ein Wort ) sein 
Und das mit Spaß, so wie er ist erfüllt er diese Anforderung bestens.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. August 2010)

.............


----------



## DeStorch (18. August 2010)

moin moin...
ihr habt es wahrscheinlich schon satt, aber ich frage trotzdem,da ich keine lust habe mir alle 21 seiten wegen der antwort ( wenn es denn eine gibt ) durchzulesen.
wie schauts denn mit dem lift aus?
wurde er jetzt für bikes in betrieb genommen oder fährt der schuttlebus noch?

grüßle


----------



## Mürre (18. August 2010)

bus, kein Lift


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. August 2010)

........ja leider....(...kacke.....! )....


----------



## Mürre (18. August 2010)

finde den Bus eigentlich ganz entspannend, die Kapazität im Verhältnis zu Lift ist halt geringer...


----------



## DeStorch (18. August 2010)

mercie!
wie lange wartet man ungefähr?
also...man kann sich schon an einem tag verausgaben?!
hab halt keinerlei vorstellungwie das mit dem bus läuft.


----------



## Mürre (18. August 2010)

einsteigen, bus fahren, oben aussteigen  dann noch bisschen strampeln und es kann losgehen.
Verausgaben kann man sich, hängt vom Tempo ab welches du wählst


----------



## DeStorch (18. August 2010)

klingt gut!
dann komm ich nächste woche sonntag auch mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schablone (23. August 2010)

in meinem Album wird sich der eine oder andere wieder erkennen, der diesen Sonntag in Beerfelden war...


----------



## Kirschblotze (27. August 2010)

Ich will morgen das erste Mal nach Beerfelden. Ist gleichzeitig auch mein erster Bikepark-Besuch. Jetzt soll es heute dort durchregnen. Ist Beerfelden morgen bei leichten Schauern fahrbar, oder sollte ich meinen Besuch besser verschieben? :-/


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. August 2010)

Wenn Dir Schlamm und Regen nichts ausmacht.............


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. August 2010)

Verkaufe mein UFO ST 2010, 

Es kann auch gerne in Beerfelden Probe gefahren werden.

Nähere Infos hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/299243/cat/42


----------



## Yannick_ (1. September 2010)

denke das ich am samstag in beerfelden bin 
wie sieht das wetter momentan aus?


----------



## Khakiflame (1. September 2010)

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/beerfelden/DE0000885.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. September 2010)

Hi, ich hätte ein Ghost FR Northshore , siehe Bikemarkt-Anzeige . Probefahrt jederzeit möglich .

Stefan


----------



## Ope (1. September 2010)

*Bitte in den Bikemarkt damit!!!*


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. September 2010)




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. September 2010)

so... zeitgott ist mir zu willen und sagt das ich samstag am start sein werde 
wer noch den ich kenn  ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. September 2010)

achja fast vergessen ... falls einer o´neal element handschuhe in weiß, xl *NEU* brauchen kann ... einfach nen 10er mitbringen und mich anquatschen


----------



## Flexer (3. September 2010)

De Flo


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. September 2010)

is ja perfekt... dann sieht man sich morgen


----------



## MonsterJoe (4. September 2010)

hmm, die qual der wahl. weinheim oder beerfeden.... hajajaj


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. September 2010)

war wieder mal bombe heut nur schade das überall so viele wurzeln freigewaschen wurden...
achja mein beileid an den fahrer des silbernen opel kombi... falls er das liest , er weis schon warum ^^


----------



## tfdelacruz (5. September 2010)

Guden
Wer hat denn heute Fotos gemacht. Wär nice wenn sich jemand meldet... 
LG und schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. September 2010)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Guden
> Wer hat denn heute Fotos gemacht. Wär nice wenn sich jemand meldet...
> LG und schönen Sonntag noch





Hmmm, warum hast Dich net ´mal gemeldet ?

Hätten wir zusammen hin fahren können !


----------



## tfdelacruz (6. September 2010)

Hast ja eigentlich Recht.
Nächstes mal...


----------



## tfdelacruz (7. September 2010)

Hat keiner mitbekommen wer geknipst hat? 
War unten am letzten Sprung(schwarz).
LG


----------



## isali (7. September 2010)

Ein Foto hab ich hier rumliegen. Weiß aber nicht, ob du drauf bist. Bist du ohne Trikot über der Jacket gefahren?


----------



## tfdelacruz (7. September 2010)

Hatte einen Gelben Pulli an.
Grünes Scott Voltage FR 30


----------



## isali (7. September 2010)

nee, dann bist du es nicht.


----------



## jatschek (7. September 2010)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Hat keiner mitbekommen wer geknipst hat?
> War unten am letzten Sprung(schwarz).
> LG



Meinst du am Sonntag? Dann war es vielleicht Amelie. Kannst Sie über ihre Homepage kontaktieren. picammo de


----------



## tfdelacruz (7. September 2010)

Ich glaube das ein Mann geknipst hat. Aber danke für die Mühe...


----------



## richtig (10. September 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand, der morgen vor hat nach Beerfelden zu kommen, noch einen >700mm Lenker, 31,8  mit max. 20mm Rise übrig? Den würde ich mal ausprobieren und ggf. kaufen.

Farbneutral wäre perfekt.

LG
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2010)

Morgen wird es aber ´mal so richtig voll..........


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2010)

echt? warum?

wollt morgen so ab 13 oder 14 uhr aufschlagen...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2010)

........es sind sogut wie alle Bekannten vor Ort.......


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2010)

ok na alla gut  dann kann ich mir garantier noch was abschauen beim hinterher fahren 
hoffentlich kommt dann aber net zu engpässen bei den bussen...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2010)

Wenn einer hinterher fährt bin ich das.......

, habe aber trotzdem Spaß.....


----------



## Mürre (11. September 2010)

richtig, egal ob man vorneweg fährt oder hinterher, Hautpsache man hat Spaß bei dem Tempo das man selber fährt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. September 2010)

Und ja, es war richtig, richtig voll heute.


----------



## goorke (12. September 2010)

gestern war auch heftig mit einem Bus.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Und ja, es war richtig, richtig voll heute.


stimmt und trotzdem war es geil... war nur kurzfristig wegen der streckenführung überrascht 

schade nur das ich es wirklich erst ab 14 uhr geschafft hab


----------



## Sird77 (12. September 2010)

War trotz leichter Überfüllung ein sehr netter Tag heute 
An dieser Stelle vote ich dafür, das ihr an den Gattern einen Plan aufmalt wie die Leute ihr Rad in die Busse stellen sollen
...denn das war ne mittlere Katastrophe 
also zumindest im "großen" Bus bekommt man wenn man hinten die Räder quer stellt 13 Stk rein und vorne nochmal 5-7---ergo 20 Leute in dem Bus OHNE gequetscht 
Teilweise waren in dem Bus 12 oder weniger drin.
In dem andern Bus ist´s halt schwieriger wegen der Sitze..aber ich würde schätzen da gehen auch mehr rein als 10 Leute...
Da sollte echt ein "Knigge" oder "howto" für die Nichtlocals angebracht werden...

sach mal was dazu Krötele....
und vergiss den Zentrierständer und dein Fleisch nicht am Sa.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. September 2010)

..........habe es schon notiert *Sird´le*........


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2010)

mal kurze frage wegen dem buckel nunner renne...
an wen und wie kann ich mich wenden wenn ich noch fragen hab?


----------



## optibiker (13. September 2010)

an mich!


----------



## Downhiller16 (18. September 2010)

wollte mal in die runde rein fragen
wer von euch morgen in beerfelden sein wird


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. September 2010)

.....meld´....


----------



## Downhiller16 (18. September 2010)

dan bin ich schom ma net allein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. September 2010)

......Allein ?........was meinst Du was dort die letzte Zeit los ist.


----------



## Sird77 (18. September 2010)

Hast heut was verpasst Gerdsche ! der Grill und das Bier waren aber auch ohne dich lecker...


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. September 2010)

sind die strecken fürs rennen eigentlich schon fertig abgesteckt?


----------



## Downhiller16 (18. September 2010)

jap schons eit dme letzten mal wo ich da war


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. September 2010)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Hast heut was verpasst Gerdsche ! der Grill und das Bier waren aber auch ohne dich lecker...




...........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. September 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sind die strecken fürs rennen eigentlich schon fertig abgesteckt?





.....nö, viel zu früh, es soll ja eine Überraschung sein.


----------



## butter.cb (18. September 2010)

sehr spassig heut. danke an die mitfahrer - udn witzige session zum schluss. - und herr fotoapparatbesitzer - ich hab tatsächlich deinen namen vergessen. wusst ich aber schon im bus - weisst ich bin alt - kann mir des nimmer merken  aber wär schön wenn du dich meldest  grüssle


----------



## butter.cb (18. September 2010)

shit. da fällt mir ein ich hab meine kleine apfelschorle auf der grünen strecke liegen lassen. ein stückchen oberhalb vom letzten sprung... dem northshoredrop. sorry. wers findet, darfs austrinken *g*


----------



## EagleEye (19. September 2010)

nenene Pati immer diese Umweltverschmutzung  
musst du halt heute wieder her kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (19. September 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> .....nö, viel zu früh, es soll ja eine Überraschung sein.



aber schildkröte am vorletzetzen Wochende oder so wo ich dar war , war da schon etwa gespert und man muste über den Baumstam drop fahren


----------



## EagleEye (19. September 2010)

das muss ja nix mitm Rennen zu tun haben 
Die Strecke wird erst paar Tage vorm Rennen abgesteckt


----------



## Downhiller16 (19. September 2010)

aso ok


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. September 2010)

........


----------



## Ope (20. September 2010)

Downhiller16 schrieb:


> aber schildkröte am vorletzetzen Wochende oder so wo ich dar war , war da schon etwa gespert und man muste über den Baumstam drop fahren



Der Baumstamm, ein Drop?  
Das ist ein Witz, oder?


----------



## Downhiller16 (20. September 2010)

kommt immer drauf an ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. September 2010)

Downhiller16 schrieb:


> kommt immer drauf an ^^



Stimmt, wenn es 4 Jähriger mit seinem Laufrad davor steht ist es schon etwas höher.


----------



## butter.cb (20. September 2010)

boar. seit wann seid ihr so kleinlich?


----------



## EagleEye (20. September 2010)

kennst uns doch


----------



## infected_biker (23. September 2010)

wie lang hat der PArk dieses JAhr offen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. September 2010)

Einfach ´mal dort nachschauen......

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/


----------



## infected_biker (23. September 2010)

habs überlesen , thx


----------



## Perri (23. September 2010)

hi domme, wollt nur mal sagen , dass ich grad so per zufall hierher gefunden hab ; un hi ope, haste mich in beerfelden erkannt? pls pm


----------



## Ope (23. September 2010)

Perri schrieb:


> hi domme, wollt nur mal sagen , dass ich grad so per zufall hierher gefunden hab ; un hi ope, haste mich in beerfelden erkannt? pls pm



Nein nicht wirklich, war absolut nicht fit. Hatte Fieber und mir war übel. War also gar nicht bei der Sache.
Sorry falls ich dich nicht gegrüsst haben sollte.

Gruß Ope


----------



## Downhiller16 (24. September 2010)

jo moin johannes 
kannst dich ja einfach mal melden per pm dan können wir in ruhe reden und dan stören wir net die anderen ^^


----------



## Yannick_ (25. September 2010)

kann vielleicht jemand mal schreiben wie heute das wetter war/ist und ob jemand im bikepark unterwegs war und mal die streckenverhältnisse posten könnte
auf die wetterleute velass ich mich nicht mehr in letzter zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. September 2010)

http://www.donnerwetter.de/wetter/net/link.mv




  da siehst Du es.....


----------



## Yannick_ (25. September 2010)

hihi hatt doch geschrieben das die wetterleute in letzter zeit immer viel quatsch erzählen 
also war jedenfalls bei mir in der region so...
bin aber denke ich trotzdem morgen am start


----------



## Yannick_ (26. September 2010)

wer hat denn heute alles fotos gemacht?


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Oktober 2010)

wer war denn heut dort?
wie schauts aus... sehr schlammig oder einfach nur normal nass?... wenns heut nacht net nochmal regnet sollte es doch morgen ziemlich ok sein oder?

bin auf jeden fall morgen mit nem kollegen am start


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du eh kommst ist es doch egal wie es ist.............


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Oktober 2010)

nee net egal... wenns noch richtig nass und matschig ist fahr ich mit specialized clutch wenn net mehr so nass dann mit minion dh... und das könnte ich ja dann noch heut abend erledigen und net erst morgen vor ort


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Oktober 2010)

......OK, mach´ die Clutch drauf.................


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Oktober 2010)

hi hi ... siehste und schon arbeit gespart ... die hab ich nämlich grad noch drauf vom letzten scheiss wetter


----------



## Downhiller16 (3. Oktober 2010)

werde morgen auch da sein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (3. Oktober 2010)

Wünsch euch heute bei dem Kaiserwetter einen SAHNE-TAG 

Viel Spaß und kommt heile wieder 

Wir sind heute mal nicht in BF,dafür aber nächste Woche am Start


----------



## MonsterJoe (3. Oktober 2010)

also heute war was los dort ^^


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Oktober 2010)

als man sich an den matsch gewöhnt hatte wars top


----------



## Tribal84 (3. Oktober 2010)

gute besserung an den armen mensch der sehr böse zerbröselt hat !!!

kopf hoch !


----------



## deimudder (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke. Geben wir weiter...


----------



## jatschek (3. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir, hab unten am Parkplatz ne Gänsehaut bekommen, wie ich gehört habe, wem das alles passiert ist. 

Gute Besserung und einen schnellen Heilungsverlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (3. Oktober 2010)

von meiner seite auch...ich hoffe es stellt sich nicht so übel da wie man bei den schreien vermuten koennte..


----------



## Tribal84 (3. Oktober 2010)

schade michar und jatschek das wir euch nimmer gesehen haben  janina hat auch nur kuchen fürn daniel hingelegt ..pfui hab mit ihr geschimpft  !!!


----------



## michar (3. Oktober 2010)

ich hab mir auf der letzten abfahrt noch mein pedal ins schienbein gerannt und war eben im krankenhaus zum naehen lassen! suckt! aber naja...war ja recht lustig heute...obwohl ich zugeben muss das die strecken in einem etwas abgetrockneteren zustand einfach mehr spaß machen! der antrocknende matsch war ecklig...


----------



## Tribal84 (3. Oktober 2010)

dann dir auch gute besserung !! jop die ersten abfahrten waren einfach unschön ..


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Oktober 2010)

ich bin mit meinem kollegen so gegen 16 uhr abgefahren... was ist den  so schlimmes passiert, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## michar (3. Oktober 2010)

jemand, der auch hier im forum sehr aktiv ist, hat sich im oberen streckenbereich sehr unschoen zerlegt! und dabei auch , soweit man das mitbekommen hat, schwer verletzt! die schmerzenschreie waren aufjedenfall lange zu hoeren...trotz rettungsdienst....tat mir schon sehr leid! was genau gebrochen war weiss ich nicht, habe ihn nicht direkt gesehn, allerdings war von mehreren doch schweren knochenbruechen die rede!


----------



## jatschek (3. Oktober 2010)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> schade michar und jatschek das wir euch nimmer gesehen haben



Ja war nen bissel "stressig" heute. Wir wollten halt nur fahren. Ne quatsch, eigentlich hat Michar die ganze Zeit gestresst. Ich bin ja mehr der Chillige, aber er will immer nur biken, biken...  





Tribal84 schrieb:


> janina hat auch nur kuchen fürn daniel hingelegt ..pfui hab mit ihr geschimpft  !!!



Wehe das stimmt, ich frag Janina das nächste Mal. Dann bekommst du Schimpfe vom Onkel.

Die kleine verrückte rothaarige wird mir immer sympathischer.


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Oktober 2010)

ach du meine fresse 

dann von mir natürlich auch mal hier an der stelle gute besserung !


----------



## pfalz (3. Oktober 2010)

> jemand, der auch hier im forum sehr aktiv ist, hat sich im oberen streckenbereich sehr unschoen zerlegt!



Puh, zum Glück hab ich das nicht mehr mitbekommen....Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Im Brabbel ist mir auch mal bös das Vorderrad abgehauen, zum Glück glimpflich..Schee wars trotzdem


----------



## Hopi (3. Oktober 2010)

auch von uns gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoyojas (4. Oktober 2010)

Auch von uns gute Besserung


----------



## Ope (4. Oktober 2010)

News vom verletzten Max;

Der Oberschenkel ist nicht gebrochen, es war eine Luxation (ausgekugelt).


----------



## Hopi (4. Oktober 2010)

Das ist aber fast übler als ein Brunch. Kaputte Gelenkkapsel hört sich nur so lasch an, ist es aber nicht. Denk mal an dein Knie wie das manches mal zickt  

Wollen wir mal das beste für Max hoffen, dass er schnell wieder auf die Beine kommt.


----------



## michar (4. Oktober 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> News vom verletzten Max;
> 
> Der Oberschenkel ist nicht gebrochen, es war eine Luxation (ausgekugelt).




war nicht noch von ner verletzung/bruch der hand oder arm die rede?


----------



## deimudder (4. Oktober 2010)

Handgelenk ist def. gebrochen. Schulter ist auch betroffen. Oberschenkel war noch nicht 100%ig klar. Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Geben wir weiter


----------



## mcgable (4. Oktober 2010)

Gute Besserung an den Max auch von mir! War gestern das erste mal in Beerfelden und die Strecke war ja Teilweise sehr rutschig. Wo genau ist es denn zum Sturz gekommen?


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. Oktober 2010)

von mir auch eine gute besserung 
er hat sich oben an dem großen Sprung vor dem Herzsprung(große Holzrampe)


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. Oktober 2010)

ganz oben an dem großen sprung vor der holrampe


----------



## yoyojas (4. Oktober 2010)

wie vor dem Herzsprung seid wann ist da ein Holzsprung gübel grübel war vor 3 Wochen da hab ich den übersehen oder ist da was neues da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (4. Oktober 2010)

denke die meinen den Sprung wo man auf die Straße kommt/ direkt bevor man auf die Straße kommt. Nur links zum Holzding oder den rechts zum Herzsprung??


----------



## isali (4. Oktober 2010)

Soweit ich weiß lag er auf dem Forstweg direkt vor dem Holzdrop am Anfang der roten Strecke. Und ist an dem neu aufgeschütteten Hügel davor gestürzt. 
Gute Besserung auch von mir. Die Schreie waren unerträglich.


----------



## EagleEye (4. Oktober 2010)

Yoyos, nicht der Herzsprung, sonder vorm Gap zur Roten ist er wohl in die Straße eingeschlagen


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Oktober 2010)

ist auch echt nicht schön gewesen so nass wie der bau noch war ! hat immer schön den arsch gekickt ..


----------



## Ope (4. Oktober 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Yoyos, nicht der Herzsprung, sonder vorm Gap zur Roten ist er wohl in die Straße eingeschlagen



*So ist es*


----------



## danielell91 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hay Leute,

ich war Gestern in Beerfelden bei der Quali vom Buckel Nunner Renne und hab paar Bilder gemacht.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5468645...7625008468089/

Hier der Link zum Album.

War mein "Erstes Mal" und ich bin ganz zufrieden. Wäre euch aber sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir sagt was ihr davon haltet.

Leider hab ich nich alle Fahrer drauf da ich nich den ganzen Tag Zeit hatte, aber wenn sich einer wieder findet kann ich euch gern per E-Mail die original Datei schicken.

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß beim anschauen.

Daniel Ell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (10. Oktober 2010)

der link funzt net Daniel Ell 
vllt falschen link rein gepostet ?


----------



## danielell91 (10. Oktober 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625008468089/

hier nochma der Link.

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren


----------



## jatschek (10. Oktober 2010)

Sind schöne Bilder, echt gute Quali. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht nicht hochkant fotografieren. Die Bilder mit Bikern drauf schauen im normalen Querformat immer besser aus find ich.


----------



## danielell91 (10. Oktober 2010)

jatschek schrieb:


> Sind schöne Bilder, echt gute Quali. Beim nächsten mal vielleicht nicht hochkant fotografieren. Die Bilder mit Bikern drauf schauen im normalen Querformat immer besser aus find ich.



ich werds beachten  danke


----------



## ulrichB (10. Oktober 2010)

es gibt auch menschen die sich ein poster machen lassen, oder ein fotoalbum. Da ist das hochformat viel dynamischer, aber die jugend kennt ja nur noch waagerechte einheits formate.....bald gibts den brief (häää was issen dees)  auch nur noch quer damit er besser auf den HD bildschirm passt!
Meine bilder, über tausend werden es wohl sein, kommen frühestens am Freitag ins netz. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin ja eine akzeptable und nachvollziehbare ergebnisliste )
War ein tolles event, und alle hochachtung vor den organisatoren - das muss man so erstmal auf die beine stellen. Und vielleicht klappts ja auch irgend wann einmal mit den zeiten.


----------



## jatschek (10. Oktober 2010)

Whoa danke, das baut mich auf. Ich werde noch als "jugend" betitelt. 

Ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache, welches Format man bevorzugt. Ich habe in dem Fall auch nur für mich gesprochen. Ich persönlich würde mir keine Poster drucken lassen.
Dafür bin ich einfach zu selbstkritisch. Wenn mein Move wie bei einem Pro bei einem Worldcuprace oder dicken Slopestylewettkampf ausschaut, kann man die Posterpresse schonmal anschmeissen. Solang es aber bei einem halbwegs normalen Whip oder Tabeltop bleibt, reichen mir die Bilder aufm Rechner. Und da kommt querformat nunmal besser...

Freu mich auf deine Bilder, egal ob hoch oder querformat. Wird dann wohl ne lange Nacht alle durchzublättern.


----------



## michar (11. Oktober 2010)

also von meiner seite auch an dickes lob an den veranstalter..entgegen vieler (auch meiner) befürchtungen lief das training und alle abläufe trotz der recht hohen starterzahl sehr gut! wartezeiten warn immer ok..und durchfahren ging auch oft recht gut, wetter war perfekt und auch für zuschauer war gesorgt! die strecken fand ich beide sehr gut..die schwarze strecke mit den neuen offenen kurven war aufjedenfall eine bereicherung! für die gegebenen möglichkeiten aufjedenfall eine gute geschichte! das thema zeitmessung ist auch so ne sache! auch wenn oft betont wurde das es sich ja mehr oder weniger nur um ein ,,spaß,, rennen handelt sind fehler in der messung sehr ärgerlich! weil grade in der top 20 wurde doch alles gegeben, ich persoehnlich konnte da eigentlich keinen unterschied feststellen zu den ,,normalen,, rennen! ich kann mir sicher vorstellen das so eine zeitmessung auch nicht so einfach zu realisieren ist und auch sicher nich billig zu mieten..aber sie sollte schon stimmen!  ich hoffe das die liste mit den ergebnissen stimmt! 

für mich persöhnlich lief das wochenende ok..im seeding auf einen guten 12. platz in den männer 1 klasse gefahren war das ziel eigentlich nur diese position zu halten! da sich sonntags allerdings die konditionellen schwächen fuer solche strecken doch stark sichtbar machten (danke auch an redbull fuer die 3 stunden schlaf auf sonntag) war ich froh wenigstens runter zu kommen und nach 2 passablen laeufen mit einem derben pedalverlust auf der schwarzen und einem absoluten konditionellen loch auf der grünen nicht mehr als 1-2 positionen verloren zu haben und somit doch meine position nahezu halten zu koennen! 


die konkurrenz war aufjedenfall sehr stark und auch nochmal dicken respekt an jatschek und radde! auch schonmal danke an die fotografen die ihre bilder ins netz stellen...hat ja doch oefters mal geblitzt


----------



## tokay20 (11. Oktober 2010)

Organisation war echt  top! Fettes Lob an die ganze Beerfellemer Crew - habt ihr sauber hinbekommen!

Freu mich schon auf's nächste Jahr!


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2010)

michar schrieb:


> (danke auch an redbull fuer die 3 stunden schlaf auf sonntag)



Du meinst jetzt aber nicht wegen der Musik die gerade mal bis 23:00 ging.


----------



## michar (11. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber nicht wegen der Musik die gerade mal bis 23:00 ging.



nein..ich meinte das getränk! extra daheim geschlafen um ne gute mütze schlaf zu haben...dann aber dem koffein schock erlegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (11. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2010)

michar schrieb:


> nein..ich meinte das getränk! extra daheim geschlafen um ne gute mütze schlaf zu haben...dann aber dem koffein schock erlegen!



Da bist Du dann aber selber schuld


----------



## Falcon153 (11. Oktober 2010)

Moin moinâ¦auch wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht mitgefahren bin (wergen Schulter) war es supiâ¦Gerd hat mir schon gedroht mit den Wortenâ¦wenn ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder ohne Bike auftauche guckt er mich noch nicht einmal mit den Popo an.

@Hopi
was macht deine Schulter?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Oktober 2010)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Moin moinâ¦auch wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht mitgefahren bin (wergen Schulter) war es supiâ¦Gerd hat mir schon gedroht mit den Wortenâ¦wenn ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder ohne Bike auftauche guckt er mich noch nicht einmal mit den Popo an.
> 
> @Hopi
> was macht deine Schulter?





Gell ich kann " gemein " sein................


----------



## Mürre (11. Oktober 2010)

ja kannst du....auf eine gewisse Art und Weise bestimmt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Oktober 2010)

............


----------



## Falcon153 (11. Oktober 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Gell ich kann " gemein " sein................



Aber so eine klare Ansage finde ich immer gutdas motiviertlach


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2010)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> @Hopi
> was macht deine Schulter?



zieht noch, aber schon besser als am Samstag.


----------



## ulrichB (15. Oktober 2010)

*Beerfellemer buckel nunner renne 2010*







So, wie versprochen gut 800 bilder vom rennen: http://www.ulrichberghaeuser.de/downhill/bilderdownhill.html Wer seins für den privaten gebrauch in gross haben möchte sendet eine mail an [email protected] mit der nummer die unter dem bild steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (15. Oktober 2010)

Geiles Bild und schöne Kurvenlage! 

Jetzt weiß ich wo Birk die 0,5sec her hat.


----------



## tokay20 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hm - ich sehe da keine Bilder


----------



## Sird77 (15. Oktober 2010)

scheint als sein nicht alle Bilder geuupt worden ...


----------



## Yannick_ (15. Oktober 2010)

hm, würde die bilder gerne angucken...
geht aber nicht


----------



## jatschek (16. Oktober 2010)

Geht schon, nur teilweise werden die kleinen Vorschaubilder nicht angezeigt. Man muss sie anklicken und wird das Bild in groß gezeigt.


----------



## MonsterJoe (16. Oktober 2010)

hmm, bei mir sieht das so aus:




ich kann da nix anklicken ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2010)

Geht mir genauso, gestern konnte ich mir noch einige anschauen........


----------



## jatschek (16. Oktober 2010)

Okay habs eben auch nochmal probiert, da geht echt nichts. Gut das ich mir gestern schon die Arbeit gemacht habe, und ALLE Bilder durchsucht habe.  

Einfach mal abwarten, ich denke mal das der Webmaster wieder irgendwas rumbastelt und später werden die Bilder wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Oktober 2010)

Hatte gestern nur ein bischen in Ulrich´s Bildersammlung rumgestöbert.

hätte sie besser alle durchgeschaut..........egal........es wird schon irgendwann wieder funzen.........

ach ja, fettes Dankeschön Ulrich ebenso alle anderen Fotopraphen die eingestellt haben.....

Speziellen Dank an *porph*..........weißt schon...........


----------



## Sird77 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie war gleich der Name des netten Menschen der heute die Fotos gemacht hat?
Irgendwas mit 66 im Nick...keine Ahnung...

Need schöne Matschfotos...


----------



## Q4E3 (17. Oktober 2010)

Der matsch war so geil heut


----------



## jatschek (17. Oktober 2010)

Yo immer locker bleiben. Erst werden die Bilder von mir gesichtet, und das was für einigermaßen gut befunden wird, findet dann den Weg ins Forum. 

Ne quatsch, wenn Chris daran denkt bekomm ich morgen die Bilder auf DVD. Werd dann die Bilder hochladen bzw. die Leute, die ich kenn anschreiben.


----------



## Sird77 (17. Oktober 2010)

Nice one...
 ich war der Herr mit dem Oneal Dress in beige und dem YT Tues...
die Bilder die du von mir hast dürften nicht so viele sein (einmal Herzsprung einmal mitten in der Roten und Schlusssprung und Wall) und kannst du mir gerne als Vollbilder per pn oder Mail schicken...

Danke
Chris


----------



## widdy75 (17. Oktober 2010)

ich war auch da , und meine der nette herr fotographer hat bei meinem hübschen aussehen  nicht widerstehen können!
ich hatte ne müllbeutelblaue regenjacke an!


----------



## ulrichB (18. Oktober 2010)

Möchte mich bei euch entschuldigen. Meine Gallerie ist leider abgestürzt und nicht mehr so wie sie sein sollte. Die vorschaubilder werden wohl zum teil nicht mehr angezeigt. Habt ihr aber ein grosse bild geöffnet könnt ihr mit pleil nach links/rechts weiterblättern. Das sollte noch gehen. Ausserdem erscheint der bildername nicht mehr unter dem bild. Den brauche ich aber um euch die bilder zu schicken. Ihr müsst also mit: Rechte maustaste / Eigenschaften folgendes finden : 10_10_Beer_Sa_### Das bräuchte ich.
Also sorry für die umstände - der webmaster ist informiert aber es kann noch dauern bis alles wieder so läuft wie es soll.


----------



## Hopi (18. Oktober 2010)

Ulrich, Du musst dich doch für nix entschuldigen, Du stellst den Leuten Bilder zur Verfügung, opferst deine Freizeit, da ist es nicht schlimm wenn es mal Probleme gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (18. Oktober 2010)

Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Q4E3 (18. Oktober 2010)

@widdy : hattest du nen duncan von umf?


----------



## widdy75 (18. Oktober 2010)

ja genau,weiss, im normalfall.diesmal aber im dünnschissbraun!


----------



## Sird77 (19. Oktober 2010)

Danke an jatschek und punisher666 für die pics


----------



## ratte (19. Oktober 2010)

@Ulrich
Und trotz der Probleme mit Deinem Fotoalbum sehr zügige Beantwortung der Anfragen.


----------



## Hardcoredog (21. Oktober 2010)

hi

ich will unbedingt nochmal zum saisonende nach beerfelden hab aber leider keine mitfahrgelegenheit. ich komme aus umgebung frankfurt und würd mich freun wenn sich jemand findet =)
(kann auch in darmstadt o.ä sien)


----------



## MekusBoli (25. Oktober 2010)

Wollte auch einmal hin.

Der Weg aus Petersberg ist halt sehr weit.

Der Kroeterich meinte dort bin ich gut aufgehoben.

Nun ja, ab nächstem Jahr bin ich in der Region ansäßig.


----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ulrich, Du musst dich doch für nix entschuldigen, Du stellst den Leuten Bilder zur Verfügung, opferst deine Freizeit, da ist es nicht schlimm wenn es mal Probleme gibt.




Das sehe ich nicht so, Hopi


----------



## infected_biker (29. Oktober 2010)

geht dieses wochenende nochmal voll aktion bei euch in Beerfelden????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (29. Oktober 2010)

Der Park hat zumindest beide Tage offen.


----------



## Falcon153 (30. Oktober 2010)

ich würde auch gerne...aber neee


----------



## infected_biker (30. Oktober 2010)

montag auch geöffnet?


----------



## ratte (30. Oktober 2010)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de
In Hessen ist kein Feiertag.


----------



## Sput (30. Oktober 2010)

Fährt morgen nochmal jemand hin der einen Platz im Auto frei hätte und mich mitnehmen kann? Komme aus Darmstadt.
Grüße


----------



## isali (30. Oktober 2010)

komme auch aus darmstadt und suche noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (30. Oktober 2010)

ratte schrieb:


> In Hessen ist kein Feiertag.



DAS ist so eine riesen SAUEREI!!!  

Das nervt mich tierisch...


----------



## Sput (1. November 2010)

So letzten Sonntag nochmal schön Spaß gehabt! Hier mal ein kleines Filmchen der Black Line:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/16394786"]Beerfelden - Black Line - on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. November 2010)

Winterruhe.......................................


----------



## pfalz (6. November 2010)

Stille........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. November 2010)

....´mal die Nase putzt´......


----------



## pfalz (6. November 2010)

Hä?? Isch höre nüschs, isso laut hier...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. November 2010)

Stille kann sehr laut sein........


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. November 2010)

egal was ihr eingeworfen habt... es war zu viel oder zu wenig 

macht lieber den park nochmal ein wochenend auf


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. November 2010)

...eher zu wenig.

Die Betreiber brauchen auch ´mal Ruhe vor uns !


----------



## Falcon153 (6. November 2010)

ist halt jetzt die zeit zum cc fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (6. November 2010)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> ist halt jetzt die zeit zum cc fahren...



ne ne ... dann lieber die FR Hardtails rund um den weißen stein scheuchen


----------



## Falcon153 (7. November 2010)

FR wird natürlich auch gerockt


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. November 2010)

Wo kann man denn Verbesserungsvorschläge für 2011 einreichen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. November 2010)

hier


----------



## opticyclist (23. November 2010)

Ruhig ist es hier!
Was ist los?


----------



## Sird77 (23. November 2010)

Alle bei Winni-Gerd im Winterschlaf !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. November 2010)

Wann öffnet der Park wieder........?


----------



## Sird77 (28. November 2010)

bald...Gerdsche...bald...nur noch 500m


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. November 2010)

......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (29. November 2010)

kann man auch im winter im park fahren? 

der lift müsste ja jetzt laufen, im winter?


----------



## EagleEye (29. November 2010)

wir haben es letzte Jahr probiert und es war nicht zu empfehlen 
der Schnee ist einfach zu tief


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. November 2010)

Da bleibst Du nur stecken Khakifläim...............


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. November 2010)

bin demnächst dort in der nähe für ne schöne cc tour verabredet... da werd ich doch glatt mal nen blick auf die piste riskieren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. November 2010)

Tue das, schreibe ´mal wie es war.


----------



## Koeni (14. Dezember 2010)

Meint Ihr in Sachen Liftbetrieb wird sich noch was tun für 2011 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Dezember 2010)

nö... aber ist doch geil mit bus... hat sowas ...spezielles... kuschelliges


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Dezember 2010)

Es wird sich etwas tun denke ich..........

finde es auch kuschelig mit´m bus.

Das schönste jedoch war als Victor mit dem alten Transporter und dem Anhänger den Waldweg hochgeshuttelt ist.

......alter Falter, da war Dir schon auf der Fahrt nach oben das Adrenalin in den Kopf geschoßen......

Irgendwie vermisse ich Ihn.


----------



## tfdelacruz (14. Dezember 2010)

Hey Gerd!

Hast du evtl einen Platz frei und kannst mich mit zur Eröffnung nehmen?
LG


----------



## Khakiflame (15. Dezember 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Es wird sich etwas tun denke ich..........
> 
> finde es auch kuschelig mit´m bus.
> 
> ...



da sagst du was, das waren noch zeiten 

und die reise nach oben war echt erlebnissreicher als die fahrt nach unten


----------



## Ope (15. Dezember 2010)

Hier wird ja schon wieder mächtig über ungelegte Eier spekuliert .... 

Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen und der Dinge harren die da kommen werden.


----------



## Khakiflame (15. Dezember 2010)

Ope schrieb:


> Hier wird ja schon wieder mächtig über ungelegte Eier spekuliert ....
> 
> Immer schön locker durch die Hose atmen und der Dinge harren die da kommen werden.



hä? eier? ich denke hier gehts um den lift  was is nu damit? ich will meine hose im lift trocknen und net atmen^^


----------



## Ope (15. Dezember 2010)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> ich will meine hose im lift trocknen .....



Bitte verschone uns .....  ..... lach'


----------



## Yannick_ (15. Dezember 2010)

wann macht beefelden wieder auf?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Dezember 2010)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> wann macht beefelden wieder auf?



genau, und fährt dann der lift? und was kost die curry wurst???


----------



## widdy75 (15. Dezember 2010)

...mmmhhhh,die curryworscht,geil.ich freu mich schon wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Dezember 2010)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Hey Gerd!
> 
> Hast du evtl einen Platz frei und kannst mich mit zur Eröffnung nehmen?
> LG




Aber klar doch.........Du bist fest eingeplant


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Dezember 2010)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> da sagst du was, das waren noch zeiten
> 
> und die reise nach oben war echt erlebnissreicher als die fahrt nach unten





Weißt Du noch, die letzte Rechtskurve auf den geteerten Waldweg kurz vor dem Start ist der Anhänger weggedriftet.......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Dezember 2010)

Pfff Curryworscht.............die Erdbeersahnetorte ist 10 mal leckerer.....


----------



## tfdelacruz (15. Dezember 2010)

Perfekt 
Ich hoffe ja auf Globale Erwärmung und Eröffnung im Februar...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre für den 1 März.........................


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Dezember 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für den 1 März.........................



also DA würde ich auch für stimmen ... wäre ein GEILER termin


----------



## Ope (15. Dezember 2010)

*Ich will Himbeersahne!!!*


----------



## beerfelden (16. Dezember 2010)

was gibts 2011  neues im park
liftbetrieb,strecken,events


----------



## beerfelden (16. Dezember 2010)

was gibts 2011 neues im park
liftbetrieb,strecken,events


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (16. Dezember 2010)

bestimmt mindestens 10neue Strecken, ein WordCup-Rennen und eine Flutlichtanlage!!! 

1.März Eröffnung wäre top.


----------



## Khakiflame (16. Dezember 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Weißt Du noch, die letzte Rechtskurve auf den geteerten Waldweg kurz vor dem Start ist der Anhänger weggedriftet.......



hehe, als es in den waldweg rein ging und man immer angst haben musste ob das bike jetzt auf dem hänger bleibt oder gleich rausfällt so wie er da lang geheizt ist


----------



## widdy75 (16. Dezember 2010)

Curryworrrrrrscht!!!!!


----------



## optibiker (16. Dezember 2010)

warum in die ferne schweifen wenn das gute ist so nah! 






















der lift läuft doch! und curryworscht gibt´s a!
nur die torte ist gerade gefroren aber dafür gibt´s glühweihn.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2010)

am weißen stein läuft auch der lift aber als ich da lezt kurz anhielt und fragte ob ich mit hoch kann hat der typ mich fast gefressen 

... aber currywoschd gabs da keine


----------



## Osama (17. Dezember 2010)

*laut unbestätigten gerüchten zufolge wird der lift in beerfelden abgebaut.*

es wird am dem kiosk einen eingang zu einem tunnel unter der skiwiese geben der bis zum einstieg führt.
in dem fahren dann lohren in so einer art paternoster system das immer durchläuft.
jeder kann (mit karte versteht sich) immer zu steigen.
so kann das gras wachsen und so, alles total natürlich eben.
nur für den dort heimischen bornierten affen (nein nicht borneo!) muß noch eine , na nennen wir es mal, erregungsalternative gefunden werden damit ihm nicht dröge wird und er somit noch debiler wird.
dann wäre allen geholfen ...

frohes fest und einen guuden drift ins neue jahr miteinander!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Dezember 2010)

Suuuuper *Börnd*..........................

mußt Du hier mein Geheimprojekt bekanntgeben.........


----------



## Mürre (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte es wird ab nächstem Jahr umweltfreundlich mit  Helikopter- geshuttelt??


----------



## optibiker (17. Dezember 2010)

ne, der herr M. aus E. wird uns mit seinem gemeinnützigen verein "das fröhliche kind" unterstützen. damit werden solche projekte für die jugend und ihrem sport tatkräftig unterstützt. die ersten 100  hat er schon von den jägern erhalten.


----------



## Ope (17. Dezember 2010)

Hat er sich nicht auch als Kellner im neuen Gastrobetrieb am Zielbereich beworben?


----------



## optibiker (18. Dezember 2010)

komisch! jetzt wollte ich doch auf die Seite der "heinzmuellerstiftung" da ist sie auf einmal verschwunden. was wollen uns diese verhaltensweisen sagen?

wurde die gemeinnütigkeit und stiftung doch nicht anerkannt? 

aber er hat sich nicht als kellner beworben nein, als spitzen koch der er doch ist. dann wird über offenem feuer gegrillt!


----------



## Osama (18. Dezember 2010)

oh ja!
 und mit bier marinieren...


----------



## Sird77 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Beerfelden-Gemeinde:

Möchte gerne mein 2010er YT Tues FR verkaufen...

mit hochwertigerer KeFü LG1 (e-thirteen)

neuwertiger Satz High-Roller DH 2-Ply 60A

Rad hat Gebrauchsspuren, aber keine Dellen !

Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 und Totem RC- Gabel sind vor 2 Monaten frisch geserviced worden.

Das Bike ist ein absolutes "Bügelbrett" und gibt enorme Sicherheit! Die richtige Bikepark-Waffe.

Das Rad ist derzeit noch auf mich eingestellt mit entsprechend harten Federelementen (600x2.75 Vivid und Medium Spring in der Totem)

Gesamtgewicht mit derzeitigem Aufbau 19,2 Kg (Potential nach unten schätzungsweise 17,5 Kg)

Würde das Rad aufgrund der hochwertigeren Kefü und der neuen Reifen, die wesentlich besser sind als die Originale mit 1500.- ansetzen wollen. VHB! 

Falls Ihr wen kennt oder Interesse habt...Probefahrt geht immer klar ansonsten gern mal  ne PN...

Danke euch !


----------



## Khakiflame (20. Dezember 2010)

bikemarkt oder beerfelden verkausthread


----------



## down (28. Dezember 2010)

.....ja bin mal wieder da, können wir bei dem vielen schnee nicht mal auf den Skihang, hat der Werner was dagegen und wie siehts in beerfelden überhaupt mit dem schnee auf der piste aus??


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Januar 2011)

war kürzlich bei nem kumpel in michelstadt ... naja und auf dem rückweg dachte ich mir... einmal ist keinmal ... einfach bissi chillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (20. Januar 2011)

Cooles Video *Thorsten* 
Wallride war kurz vorm abschmieren  lach'


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Januar 2011)

danke  .. und ja an der wall war grenzwertig da oben, weil da isn doofes loch im hasendraht


----------



## tfdelacruz (20. Januar 2011)

Darf man auf der Strecke während der Winterpause fahren?
LG


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Januar 2011)

darfst du im wald auf wegen schmaler wie 2 m fahren


----------



## tfdelacruz (20. Januar 2011)

Sollte keine Kritik sein, nur wenn das Wetter passt, würde ich evtl auch mal ein wenig fahren gehen.
LG


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2011)

Schönes ruhiges Video, das Hochschieben ist halt immer etwas nervig


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Januar 2011)

Boah *Thorsten*......des war fies mir das Vid zu zeigen........

Ich hocke hier und muß zuschauen........

Ich denke mal daß Du Spaß hattest.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Januar 2011)

tfdelacruz schrieb:


> Sollte keine Kritik sein, nur wenn das Wetter passt, würde ich evtl auch mal ein wenig fahren gehen.
> LG



habs auch net als kritik verstanden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Februar 2011)

Jemand die letzte Zeit mal dort gewesen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2011)

schau mal in die videos ...müssen vor ner woche oder 2 ein par leute dort  gewesen sein..


----------



## schablone (6. März 2011)

Diese Saison hat der Park bis 18.00 Uhr auf. Das kommt mir doch wirklich sehr entgegen.

Den neuen Preisen kann ich allerdings nur einen positiven Effekt abgewinnen: Vielleicht kommen weniger


----------



## Tribal84 (6. März 2011)

bei den erhöhten preisen hoffe ich doch das die strecken in super zustand sind und neue sachen wirklich sinnvoll gebaut wurden.
der lift sollte laufen usw usw... 18uhr ist klasse ! und 4 stunden karte macht auch viel mehr sinn !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. März 2011)

Das kommt mir doch wirklich sehr entgegen.

Vielleicht kommen weniger[/quote]




Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. März 2011)

Und ja, möchte dieses Jahr den *Knorze *wieder öfters sehen.........


----------



## Ope (7. März 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Und ja, möchte dieses Jahr den *Knorze *wieder öfters sehen.........



Dem schliesse ich mich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (7. März 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> bei den erhöhten preisen hoffe ich doch das die strecken in super zustand sind und neue sachen wirklich sinnvoll gebaut wurden.
> der lift sollte laufen usw usw...



auf jeden fall, vorallem sollten die strecken wirklich in einem guten zustand sein, über sinnvolle oder sinnlose bauabschnitte oder neuerungen kann ich erst was sagen wenn ich sie gesehen habe, als erstes sollte aber der "corner stepup" mal gescheit hingestellt werden.

hf in bf


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> bei den erhöhten preisen hoffe ich doch das die strecken in super zustand sind und neue sachen wirklich sinnvoll gebaut wurden.
> der lift sollte laufen usw usw... 18uhr ist klasse ! und 4 stunden karte macht auch viel mehr sinn !



Der wohl wichtigste Punkt


----------



## Tribal84 (7. März 2011)

da steht ja wegen strompreisen usw.. evt kostet der lift ja 2 euro strom für jeden am Tag


----------



## Birk (7. März 2011)

> Wegen der steigenden Energiepreise und der längeren Öffnungszeiten müssen wir leider auch die Preise etwas erhöhen.



"Energiepreise" können aber auch Kraftstoffpreise sein. Liftbetrieb müsste ja eigentlich billiger sein als der Bus.


----------



## Tribal84 (7. März 2011)

zerstöre doch nicht gleich meine Hoffnung


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. März 2011)

ha haaa.... der bus wird ewig bleiben.... aber ich mag den bus, hat sowas "rustikales" 

auserdem geht der lift ja eh net ganz hoch und lieber fahr ich oben bissi gemütlich quer zum berg
als vom lift aus weiter gerade den berg hoch


----------



## Mürre (7. März 2011)

Stimme HeavyBiker absolut zu! 
Finde den Bus auch relaxter, auch wenn er manchmal übervoll ist....


----------



## Hopi (7. März 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ha haaa.... der bus wird ewig bleiben.... aber ich mag den bus, hat sowas "rustikales"



Mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand 

nee, so langsam geht mir der Bus schon auf die Nerven, immer das selbe Spiel, dass die Leute nicht in der Lage sind schnell und effizient den Bus zu laden und wieder zu verlassen. Das Stück radeln ist mir egal, aber diese Kindernummer am Bus nervt schon.


----------



## Ope (8. März 2011)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> auf jeden fall, vorallem sollten die strecken wirklich in einem guten zustand sein, über sinnvolle oder sinnlose bauabschnitte oder neuerungen kann ich erst was sagen wenn ich sie gesehen habe, als erstes sollte aber der "corner stepup" mal gescheit hingestellt werden.
> 
> hf in bf



Der ist wech


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. März 2011)

der is weg? ... was wurde denn noch so gemacht..., lag ja vor ner weile da noch ne menge holz rum (glaub im bereich der schwarzen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. März 2011)

Lasst euch überraschen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (8. März 2011)

Bin am überlegen ob ich am ersten WE kommen soll. Hab Bock wie Sau aber der Park wird wohl voll sein wie sonst was


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. März 2011)

voll is gut


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2011)

Ich tippe auf Sauvoll..........viele die ich kenne drehen schon am Rad......

Dieses Jahr scharren die Leute mit den Hufen wie schon lange nicht mehr....


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. März 2011)

also das mit hufen hätte sich doch die letzten 1 1/2 wochen bessern sollen ... wer da net die sau raus gelassen hat is ne faule socke 

edith sagt : tippfehler


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2011)

Schon.....aber die warten auf die Eröffnung......bzw. den Startschuß.


----------



## blutrausch (14. März 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!
Werde mich dieses Jahr auch vermehrt nach Beerfelden trauen um dort langzukriechen.

Vielleicht ja sogar schon am Eröffnungswochenende - wenns die Zeit zulässt.

Schfreu mir


----------



## .floe. (15. März 2011)

Am Sonntag 03.04. ist bei mir Hardtailing in Beerfelden eingeplant!


----------



## SmeDHi (15. März 2011)

Ich werde am Eröffnungswochenende auch mal vorbeischauen. 

@Ope, du baust ja dort öfters mit oder? Wurde endlich mal ein schöner großer Anlieger nach dem Steilhang gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2011)

SmeDHi schrieb:


> Ich werde am Eröffnungswochenende auch mal vorbeischauen.
> 
> @Ope, du baust ja dort öfters mit oder? Wurde endlich mal ein schöner großer Anlieger nach dem Steilhang gebaut?



das wäre schön, damit man mal ordentlich schwung mitnehmen kann und unten net so stark abbremsen muß...

aber fürs eröffnungs WE wirds mir net reichen... beide füße K.O.


----------



## killa_marko (15. März 2011)

Bus muss weg un Lift her ! Fakt ist Fakt !


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2011)

bus FTW


----------



## optibiker (15. März 2011)

Lift läuft doch ab 2.4. !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2024


----------



## ratte (15. März 2011)

Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. März 2011)

Da hat wieder einer geplaudert..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2011)

eh alles nur wunschdenken... ab 2011 bekommt jeder biker nen rollerfahrer zugewiesen und der zieht einen dann den berg hoch


----------



## blutrausch (15. März 2011)

von mir aus kann man mir auch n pferd vor den karren spannen - hauptsache ich muss nicht hochschieben!


----------



## .floe. (17. März 2011)

Wie schaut es denn am Wochenende vor der Eröffnung aus...man kann doch auch neben der Saison hinfahren und hochschieben..?? Ich würde das gern machen, um mir die Strecke mal anschauen zu können. War ja noch nie da, und bevor ich am übervollen Eröffnungswochenende komme und mir erst die Strecke ankucken muss - besser vorher Strecken einprägen. Die Frage ist nur, ob die Betreiber so kurz vor Eröffnung noch viel an der Strecke machen möchten und ich da bikenderweise völlig fehl am Platz bin?

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## hochschieben (17. März 2011)

Am Sonntag findet ein kleiner Testday für das Zeitmesssystem "Watchdog" in Beerfelden statt. Wer Interesse oder Lust hat, soll mich einfach anreden. Es werden 4 Uhren zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## ironhorse74 (22. März 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn am Wochenende vor der Eröffnung aus...man kann doch auch neben der Saison hinfahren und hochschieben..?? Ich würde das gern machen, um mir die Strecke mal anschauen zu können. War ja noch nie da, und bevor ich am übervollen Eröffnungswochenende komme und mir erst die Strecke ankucken muss - besser vorher Strecken einprägen. Die Frage ist nur, ob die Betreiber so kurz vor Eröffnung noch viel an der Strecke machen möchten und ich da bikenderweise völlig fehl am Platz bin?
> Gruß, Flo


 

Bei Nutzung außerhalb der offiziellen Öffnungszeiten muß mit Sperrung von einzelnen Strecken oder Streckenabschnitten gerechnet werden !!!

! Bitte vorsichtig und vorausschauend fahren !


----------



## Duckula (23. März 2011)

Werde dieses Jahr auch da sein mal schauen was sich so alles geändert hat


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (1. April 2011)

Erster: 

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php/lifte

Der Lift läuft!

Phänomenal, als ich das erste Mal vor Jahren in Beerfelden war, lief das Ding auch. Und jetzt nach Jahren wieder. In Deutschland wiehert der Amtsschimmel, am Ende wird dann aber doch alles gut 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Verantwortlichen! Ich freue mich auf meinen nächsten Besuch!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2011)

Kann mal kurz wer was zum Wetter gestern und heute sagen? 

Danke


----------



## Yannick_ (1. April 2011)

werden die busse dann eigestellt, wenn der lift wieder läuft????


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. April 2011)

wetter : viel wasser von oben und gut matsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (1. April 2011)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> werden die busse dann eigestellt, wenn der lift wieder läuft????



Logisch


----------



## Downhiller16 (1. April 2011)

yeah cool 
jetzt läuft der lift endlich


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (1. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wetter : viel wasser von oben und gut matsche


 
Danke.

Hoffe das ist kein Aprilscherz


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. April 2011)

Busse fahren bei sehr großem Andrang !...logisch ...


----------



## Hardcoredog (2. April 2011)

biete mitfahrgelegenheit (1-2 plätze) von Hanau/Frankfurt nach beerfelden. fahre min. 2 mal im monat hin. bei interesse bitte nachricht schreiben =)

grüße


----------



## .floe. (2. April 2011)

Servus. Wie voll war das heute?


----------



## goorke (2. April 2011)

Weniger als ich erwartet habe. Vielleicht lags auch am Lift. Wartezeiten waren absolut ok.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (2. April 2011)

Der Lift enspannt die Situation ordentlich. Anstelle der 100 Leute / Stunde, die die Busse geschaufelt haben, schafft der Lift um die 250 pro Stunde. Zwischendurch muss man zwar ein oder zwei Minuten warten, aber das wars.
War spitze heute


----------



## .floe. (2. April 2011)

Sehr gut. Freu mich auf morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannick_ (2. April 2011)

wars heut sehr matschig? überhaupt matschig?


----------



## goorke (2. April 2011)

feucht, aber ok


----------



## vitamin72 (2. April 2011)

boden war griffig und obwohl der parkplatz sehr voll war gab es so gut wie keine warezeiten am lift. war ein richtig schoener saisonstart heute.


----------



## widdy75 (2. April 2011)

es war einfach traumhaft,und die curryworscht war noch genauso lecker wie letztes jahr! ;-)


----------



## rrrobin (3. April 2011)

Weiss jemand wer heute (also am Samstag) alles Fotos gemacht hat? Ich wurde ein paarmal abgelichtet und fänds cool die Bilder zu kriegen!


----------



## MonsterJoe (3. April 2011)

Wird mal wieder Zeit, dass ich mienen Arsch dorthin bewege!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (3. April 2011)

mach mal einer par bilder von der lift äktschen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2011)

War ein schönes Opening gestern. Lift passt auch und man macht ca. doppelt soviele Fahrten als sonst. Cooler Tag.

Kleine Anmerkungen:

Den Umbau der Roten Strecke empfinde ich zwiegespalten. Auf der einen Seite ist der Drop geil und machte keine Probleme, auf der anderen Seite nimmt es den Flow, da man zu stark abbremsen muss um nicht ins Flat zu springen. 
Schade auch, dass die Tables neben dem Feld, Die letzten 70m der Roten Strecke, immernoch nicht zu Racesprüngen umgebaut sind. Ist echt vertanes Potenzial. Da kommt man mit soviel Speed und dann der Mist. Das Ihr Sprünge bauen könnt sieht man doch an der Strecke. Warum nicht dort? Gibt es ein Verbot?

Weiterhin starten jetzt viele Leute gleich am ersten Weg. Das sollte verboten werden!!! Wenigstens den alten Einstieg nutzen. Gestern habe alleine ich ca. 3 Zusammenstöße mit diesen Quereinstiegstrolls gehabt. Da Rollt dann jemand mit 3 km/h auf die Strecke während ich von oben deutlich schneller über den Stepdown auf den Weg geflogen komme. Jetzt bitte keine Diskussion über Rücksicht! Das muss einfach nicht sein. Und da war ich nicht der einzige dem es so erging.


Ansonsten hat es wie immer Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Osama (3. April 2011)

ich hatte da glücklicherweise keine karambolagen, aber ich gebe dir da uneingeschränkt recht.

da soll man dann auf wanderer, walker und auch noch quereinsteiger achten?
also ich würde einfach sagen gegenüber den letzgenannten bin ich auf der vorfahrtsstraße.

aber geil wars allemal


----------



## Mürre (3. April 2011)

Das wird sich aber denke ich nicht ändern, da der Lift ja nicht bis ganz oben geht und du (genauso wie früher) das letzte Stück treten müsstest.


----------



## Osama (3. April 2011)

oder schieben...

die quereinsteiger sollten aber dennoch soetwas wie 'vorfahrt achten' schilder an den entsprechenden stellen aufgestellt bekommen


----------



## Mürre (3. April 2011)

Ja stimme ich dir zu . 
Vorher musste man das letzte Stück treten, jetzt wird bei vielen die Faulheit siegen. Werde mir nächste Woche Beerfelden mal mit seinen Veränderungen anschauen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (3. April 2011)

Also auf die 40m sollte es ja nun nicht mehr ankommen. Kann man wohl schieben. Auch ergibt es für mich garkeinen Sinn dort los zu fahren. Aber das sehen andere wohl anders. Vorfahrtsstraße sehe ich auch so. Aber vom gucken bis zum losfahren und einfahren in die Strecke vergehen ein paar Sekunden in denen halt von oben wer kommt. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Birk (3. April 2011)

Gestern waren aber sowieso überdurchschnittlich viele Leute die entweder grundlos irgendwo auf der Strecke herumgestanden haben oder einem einfach aus dem Stand vor die Nase gefahren sind ohne anscheinend vorher auch nur mal nach hinten zu schauen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2011)

......den habe ich auch geknuddelt............


----------



## Ope (3. April 2011)

Der Quereinstieg auf die rote und schwarze Strecken am Forstweg wird defintiv gesperrt.

Nicht mit Bändern sonder ganz massiv mit Holz. Der Weg darf fest gesperrt werden 
Ebenso wird die Rücke-Einfahrt unterhalb gesperrt.
Auch die Umfahrung des Herzsprungs wird in einem größeren Radius umgelegt. 
Das Gefahrenptential wurde klar erkannt und dem wird Rechnung getragen.
(Hatte selbst beinahe eine üblen Crahs deswegen)

Ich hatte heute meine Ohren aufmerksam überall, die Meinungen gehen natürlich auseinander aber im großen und ganzen mit positiver Resonanz was die Umbauten betrifft.
Es ist der Bikeparkleitung und auch den Streckenbauern nicht möglich es allen Recht zu machen.

*
Im übrigen merke ich hier nochmal für ALLE Streckenbenutzer bindend folgendes an;*

*Im Bikepark Beerfelden herrscht Protektoren-PFLICHT!!!
Das beinhaltet Brustpanzer mit Rückenschutz, Knieschoner und Helm.*

*Für die nächsten Wochenenden werden neue große Schilder diesbezüglich aufgehängt auf denen Sowohl am Kiosk als auch an Lift und Streckeneinstieg darauf hingewiesen wird.
Bei Zuwiderhandlung wird einmal verwarnt, beim zweiten Mal wird die Tageskarte entzogen bzw. ein volltägiges Fahrverbot ausgesprochen. Das Liftpersonal wird die Einhaltung kontrollieren und entsprechend handeln.

Seid also so schlau und vergesst diese Ausstattung nicht zu Hause und zieht sie an!!! (ein Tag am Lifthäuschen herumsitzen während die Kumpels fahren ist äusserst deprimierend)*

Auch die Beschilderungen an den Strecken sind zu beachten!!!



Dieser Post wurde in Absprache mit der Parkleitung verfasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2011)

Verbesserungen werden vorgenommen .....das Problem mit den Quereinsteigern ist bekannt und es wird eine Lösung geben.
Trotz allem muß ich sagen daß es ein sehr gelungener Anfang der Saison war.
Es waren viele Parkneulinge zugegen die die Strecken bzw. deren Verlauf noch nicht kannten und einfach irgendwo eingestiegen sind.
Der Betreiber wird sich allem annehmen und Lösungen parat stellen.

Ein letztes Wort von mir, trotz kleinerer Zwischenfälle hat sich die Mehrheit 
vorbildlich verhalten und das Eröffnungs-WE zu einer gelungenen Veranstaltung werden lassen !
Zu guter letzt ein dickes Dankeschön daß mich die schnellen von Euch nicht von den Strecken geschrien haben.

Bis demnächst in diesem, wie ich meine, schönen spaßigen Park.

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2011)

Könntest Du Bitte etwas leiser schreiben.......

wir sind nicht schwerhörig *Ope*..........


----------



## Ope (4. April 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Könntest Du Bitte etwas leiser schreiben.......
> 
> wir sind nicht schwerhörig *Ope*..........



Liebes *Krötchen*, manche leider schon  obwohl man es da wenig auf das Alter schieben kann.

Aber ich flüster dir gerne mal was nettes ins Ohr  ;

"Hey, Gerdchekroet, du bist heute wirklich supa unterwegs gewesen und hast dich toll gekümmert" 

*Was das gelungene Eröffnungswochenende angeht pflichte ich dir zu 100% bei *


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2011)

.....pfff.........hast mich doch garnet gesehen.....

bin extra da gefahren, "da wo Du" net gefahren bist............


----------



## Ope (4. April 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> .....pfff.........hast mich doch garnet gesehen.....
> 
> bin extra da gefahren, "da wo Du" net gefahren bist............



Klar hab ich dich entdeckt, sogar deinen coolen Satz über das Steinfeldchen an der schwarzen Strecke, und wie du den Krümel die Strecke runtergejagt hast. Dem hast du gezeigt das Männer mit grauen Haaren nicht zwangsläufig langsam sind 
Aaaaaber, deine Zuneigung zu Kuchen werde ich wohl etwas maßregeln müssen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2011)

Der Rotzlöffel war einfach nur Schneckenlangsam.....am Schluß ging es dann aber....da mußte ich schon schnaufen damit ich dranbleiben konnte.....

Ja stimmt, Kuchen... hatte zuuu wenig davon, das muß geändert werden...


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. April 2011)

ich möchte mich an dieser stelle auch nochmals herzlich bei allen verantwortlichen bedanken. es war ein toller saisonstart! leider konnte ich nur den samstag nutzen, doch da haben wirs anständig krachen lassen. ich freue mich auf ein baldiges wiedersehen in bf.

grüsse aus sachsenbeachbach, ahoi!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2011)

Na dann .......


----------



## .floe. (4. April 2011)

Servus. Ein geiler Tag war das, der Sonntag! Bestes Wetter! Und das mit dem Lift ist eine klasse Sache. Trotz wirklich großem Andrang ging es dennoch zügig. Natürlich blöd, wenn man aus dem Lift fliegt und eine Extrarunde drehen muss  Der Bügel klemmt leider auch nicht immer perfekt und besonders ätzend ist das, wenn du ihn die letzten 20m in der Kniekehle hängen hast. Aber ohne Lift wärs doof, deswegen stören so kleine Zwischenfälle eher weniger.
Mir ist gestern sehr positiv aufgefallen, dass eher langsamere Zeitgenossen (zu denen ich mich selbst auch zähle) oder vermeintliche Streckenneulinge, die zum kucken auch mal zwischendurch anhalten, nicht von der Strecke geschimpft werden - sofern sie sich umsichtig verhalten. Ich hab das leider auch schon anders erlebt, deswegen Daumen hoch für Beerfelden. 
Ich freu mich aufs nächste Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (4. April 2011)

als kleiner tip, in wibe haben sie alten reifen auf anker vom lift geschraubt, da kann man auch freihändig mitm lift fahren und es rutscht nix mehr weg


----------



## EagleEye (4. April 2011)

Khaki die sind drauf 
bis auf 2 die so was graues drauf haben bleiben die eigentlich Problemlos drin


----------



## rumpf (4. April 2011)

Hallo
War am So auch da und dank des laufenden Lift`s und der neuen Öffnungszeit werd ich wohl dieses Jahr öfter kommen als letztes 

Ach ja Foto`s wurden auch einige gemacht kann man die irgendwo sehen ?

Gruß Andi


----------



## SmeDHi (4. April 2011)

@Ope
muss man dann also immer ganz hoch schieben? oder kann man auch direkt hinterm Lift einsteigen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. April 2011)

SmeDHi schrieb:


> @Ope
> muss man dann also immer ganz hoch schieben? oder kann man auch direkt hinterm Lift einsteigen?



GANZ und NEIN ... und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Ope (4. April 2011)

SmeDHi schrieb:


> @Ope
> muss man dann also immer ganz hoch schieben? oder kann man auch direkt hinterm Lift einsteigen?



Man soll von oben losfahren, je mehr Quereinstiege desto mehr Unfallpotential ist vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (4. April 2011)

Finde auch, dass an der Straße einsteigen nicht so viel Sinn macht, wenn man direkt über den Herzsprung eiert


----------



## schablone (4. April 2011)

Am Wochenende war definitiv einiges los und es war mal wieder richtig geil.
Mit den Quereinsteigern hatte ich auch so meine Probleme. Man kommt von oben angeschossen und plötzlich rollen 2 Leute auf dem Weg beim Herzsprung los. Rücksicht hin oder her. Aber es sollte nur von der Startrampe bzw. neben der Startrampe gestartet werden.


----------



## Mürre (4. April 2011)

Das Problem wird ja gelöst.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (4. April 2011)

Also ich finde es eigentlich ziemlich gut, wenn man einfach nur ein paar Kurven hacken will, einfach direkt beim lift in die Schwarze einzsteigen.

Allerdings NUR wenn man sich absichert. Ist ja da auch kein Problem. Man schaut nach hinten bis zum herzsprung, schaut ob frei ist und fährt los. Man behindert keinen und man wird auch nicht behindert. Und an diesem stück kommt man auch recht schnell auf Streckentempo.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2011)

Nein und nochmals Nein *Andre´*.............


----------



## Ope (4. April 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nein und nochmals Nein *Andre´*.............



Geeeeenau


----------



## Mürre (4. April 2011)

Aaaaber wenn.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2011)

.....Vooorsischt *Alsburger*........


----------



## Mürre (4. April 2011)

Alsbacher aber im Moment mehr Hamburger 
Verspreche hoch und heilig nur von oben aus zu fahren!


----------



## EagleEye (4. April 2011)

genau sonst Kopf ab und Werner hat nen Leihbike mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2011)

Raube mir doch nicht den Spaß *Igel*, überlasse Ihn mir........

...´n Loch und rein mit Ihm......


----------



## Mürre (4. April 2011)

WAAAAAS? Mein Pferd geb ich nicht her!! 

@Kröte: Ich hatte jetzt mehr so auf Vierteilen, Streckbank o.ä. gehofft!? Ein Loch is ja total öde


----------



## EagleEye (4. April 2011)

Kla Krötchen, ich wollte ja auch nur den Kopf unten aufspießen, was du mit dem Rest machst ist egal
Mürre, warum nicht Streckbank, (irgendwelche anderen Sachen noch), Vierteilen und dann vergraben


----------



## Mürre (4. April 2011)

Macht mit mir was ihr wollet, aber lasst mein Pferd in Ruhe und missbrauchet es nicht wie eine Hure als Leihbike! 

So genug Mist für den Montag geschrieben. Freue mich tierisch auf Samstag und bin schon gespannt. Nach Löchern, die Kröte gebuddelt hat, werde ich trotzdem Ausschau halten


----------



## EagleEye (4. April 2011)




----------



## Matzemont (4. April 2011)

Wegen Prodektoren Pflicht:

Was da rum gemacht wird, wegen Protektoren.... Ich mein in Winterberg ist auch nur Helm und Handschuh Pflicht, der Rest ist eigenes Risiko. Und der Park ist ja mal wesentlich krasser. Klar ist des sicherer, aber des ist doch des eigene Problem. Viel lieber würd ich da denn ÜBER-ICH-BIN-PRO-MOTOCROSS Style abschaffen. Sieht ja aus wie bei Red Bull X-Fighters..... Wo ist der lockere Freeride Style ala Darren Berrecloth hin?

Naja jetzt kommen erstmal wieder die Meinungen, die mich runter ziehen sollen. Na dann viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Osama (4. April 2011)

deine meinung und du, ihr seid witzig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und dann kommt der lockere behindi style ala stephen murray


----------



## Mürre (4. April 2011)

Dann musst du halt nach Wintererg fahren, wenn du damit nicht einverstanden bist!


P.S. zum Thema AGB Winterberg:

10. Speziell für den iXS Downhill Fun-Ride und North Shore Strecke gilt: Vollvisierhelm und komplette Protektorenpflicht , Rückenprotektor, Brustschutz, Knie- und Ellenbogenschutz, Handschuhe.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. April 2011)

Matzemont schrieb:


> ........ Wo ist der lockere Freeride Style ala Darren Berrecloth hin?
> ...


 
Keine Sorge, spätestens zur Beerfelden Rampage ist der Style wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. April 2011)

Matzemont schrieb:


> Wegen Prodektoren Pflicht:
> 
> Sieht ja aus wie bei Red Bull X-Fighters..... Wo ist der lockere Freeride Style ala Darren Berrecloth hin?
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Wow, wann ist der denn in Beerfelle unterwegs gewesen ?


----------



## Ope (5. April 2011)

Matzemont schrieb:


> Wegen Prodektoren Pflicht:
> 
> Was da rum gemacht wird, wegen Protektoren.... Ich mein in Winterberg ist auch nur Helm und Handschuh Pflicht, der Rest ist eigenes Risiko. Und der Park ist ja mal wesentlich krasser. Klar ist des sicherer, aber des ist doch des eigene Problem. Viel lieber würd ich da denn ÜBER-ICH-BIN-PRO-MOTOCROSS Style abschaffen. Sieht ja aus wie bei Red Bull X-Fighters..... Wo ist der lockere Freeride Style ala Darren Berrecloth hin?
> 
> Naja jetzt kommen erstmal wieder die Meinungen, die mich runter ziehen sollen. Na dann viel Spaß!!!



Protektorenpflicht ist in allen Bikeparks gang und gebe .....
AGB's lesen hilft!


----------



## Carnologe (5. April 2011)

Die Frage ist dann nur wie und ob in anderen Bikeparks darauf geachtet wird...


----------



## raschaa (5. April 2011)

Die AGBs sind in erster linie eine rechtliche absicherung der betreiber, in wie weit diese die AGBs durchsetzen bleibt letzlich ihnen überlassen. Haftungsrechtlich sind sie damit raus. 

worst case scenario:
derjenige der sich in die notaufnahme fliegen lassen muß, muß damit rechnen, dass die krankenversicherung wegen missachtung der AGB des bikeparks die übernahme der behandlungskosten verweigert oder eine teilschuld einräumt.... auch nicht anders als wenn du einen autounfall hast und nicht angeschnallt bist. die krankenversicherer sind eh ziemlich scharf auf "extremsport" unfälle...

PS: geiles wochenende!!! schade OPE das du erst am sonntag da warst, hätten mal zusammen rocken können


----------



## LoamDiver (5. April 2011)

Freu mich aufs Weekend : ) Man sieht sich ; )


----------



## Sput (5. April 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Schade auch, dass die Tables neben dem Feld, Die letzten 70m der Roten Strecke, immernoch nicht zu Racesprüngen umgebaut sind. Ist echt vertanes Potenzial. Da kommt man mit soviel Speed und dann der Mist. Das Ihr Sprünge bauen könnt sieht man doch an der Strecke. Warum nicht dort? Gibt es ein Verbot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schließe mich mal der Frage an... Warum werden die letzten tablesprünge neben dem Feld nicht so geshaped, dass man sie mit ordentlich Speed nehmen kann? Wundere mich schon seit 2 Jahren darüber...
Ansonsten freue ich mich auf die neuen Sachen... Hoffe ich komm das We mal zum Biken in Beerfelden!!!
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (5. April 2011)

> Warum werden die letzten Tablesprünge neben dem Feld nicht so geshaped, dass man sie mit ordentlich Speed nehmen kann?



Gute Idee, irgendwann müssten dann aber auch Chickenways her...ob es daran scheitert?


----------



## raschaa (5. April 2011)

brauchts nicht, table kann man abrollen... ich glaube steppenwolf et al stören sich lediglich am shape und ggfs. länge weil man da doch ordentlich speed mitnehmen kann...


----------



## .floe. (5. April 2011)

Ok. Der Shape passt mir persönlich auch nicht so richtig. Besonders beim ersten Hügel. Dennoch schiebe ich die mir fehlende Weite beim Sprung eher auf meine missratene Sprungtechnik und zu geringe Grundgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Sput (5. April 2011)

Genau das ist das Problem... Meiner Meinung nach gehören da zum Schluss zwei schöne Tables hin die man mit schön Speed nehmen kann und noch schön whippen kann. Ich habe eigentlich immer das Problem, dass ich im Flat lande und das nimmt den ganzen Flow aus der Sache!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2011)

Schöner neutraler Absprung / Shape + längerer Table >>> Traumsprung

Im Moment muss man Speed rausnehmen und das nimmt den Flow der ansonsten doch recht geilen Roten Strecke.
Wenn man Erde hinschütten darf, sind die Sprünge in null komma nix gebaut (Radlader) und müssten nach der Einfahrphase nur nochmal nachgeshapt werden. 

An solchen Sprüngen könnten unsichere Fahrer gut üben. Solange man nicht drauf rumsteht


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. April 2011)

Sput schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich immer das Problem, dass ich im Flat lande und das nimmt den ganzen Flow aus der Sache!


 
So isses.


----------



## Mürre (5. April 2011)

War es in der Vergangenheit nicht so, dass an den beiden Tables die meisten Unfälle passiert sind?


----------



## visionthing (5. April 2011)

Ich denke da gab es schon viele Crashes weil sie zu kurz sind. Ich habe dort schon einige Nosedive landen sehen weil sie nicht damit gerechnet haben über die Landung zu schiessen.


----------



## Sir_D (5. April 2011)

So oder so Ähnliches wie die unten genannten Maßnahmen werden wohl sicher auch noch geschehen...
daher erstmal keine panik 
alles uff ehmohl geht net


----------



## Ope (5. April 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> PS: geiles wochenende!!! schade OPE das du erst am sonntag da warst, hätten mal zusammen rocken können



Konnte leider nicht früher 
Aber die Saison ist noch jung und wir werden gemeinsam rocken, versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vulgarius (6. April 2011)

also kleine frage was ist denn so schlimm an den quereinsteigern? meines erachtens sollten die einfach drauf achten ob von oben wer kommt und nur reinfahren wenn es geht aberdas ist ja logisch. wer ist denn nach einem sturz nicht schonmal selbst quereingestiegen? und macht ihr selbst nicht auch mal eine pause auf der strecke wenn man zb einen teil sehr verkackt hat und den noch einmal fahren wollt? ihr wollt mir doch nicht im ernst erzählen, dass ihr jede abfahrt am stück fahrt und wenn ihr euch hinlegt neben der strecke her fahrt


----------



## Sir_D (6. April 2011)

welchen teil von NEIN--wird nicht gemacht--hat es nicht verstanden ? 
Es achten nicht alle drauf wenn sie von da oben von der Seite los fahren und damit hat sich das erledigt ,Arne ...auch wenn du vll. drauf schaust.
es wird zu gemacht...Unfallpotential zu hoch --Ende ---

Und ja Arne ...es soll Leute geben die Strecken durchfahren..statt Sektionsweise zu fahren---zumindest an Vollen Tagen empfiehlt sich die Überei an einzelnen Sektionen nicht.
Und wenn man sich legt hat man die Strecke schnellstens zu räumen(man will ja nicht überrollt werden)---siehe AGB...bzw. siehe eigener Hirnschmalz
Hoffe ich konnte deine "kleine Frage"  zu deiner Zufriedenheit beantworten

Das Eule


----------



## Khakiflame (6. April 2011)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, werds mir am samstag mal anschauen und ich weis jetzt schon das gemeckert wird wenn man stehen bleibt und sich die "neuen" sachen auf den strecken anschaut...

und so toll sind die 150m oben nicht das man sie unbendingt fahren muss


----------



## Sir_D (6. April 2011)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt, werds mir am samstag mal anschauen und ich weis jetzt schon das gemeckert wird wenn man stehen bleibt und sich die "neuen" sachen auf den strecken anschaut...
> 
> und so toll sind die 150m oben nicht das man sie unbendingt fahren muss



Begehung ist ja auch was anderes...bzw. vor nem neuen Obstacle mal anschauen...
Da wird wohl keiner einem anderen nen Vorwurf ddraus machen solange das mit "nachdenken" geschieht.

Es gibt aber auch genug Leute die wie am Wochenende zu sehen war, ihre Bikes und sich selbst zu ner Art "Picknick" mitten auf der Strecke postieren um im Sitzkreis den Schwierigkeitsgrad des kommenden Obstacles zu diskutieren.
Das geht natürlich nicht. 

Und ja Khaki ...sind sie tatsächlich noch nicht, geb ich dir recht. (schöne 150m)
aber der Betreiber muss den Kopf für jeden und alles hinhalten...und da wäre mir persönlich zumindest jedes "zusätzliche" Gefahrenpotential was ich vermeiden kann, recht. In dem Fall im Quereinstieg


----------



## EagleEye (6. April 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> also kleine frage was ist denn so schlimm an den quereinsteigern? meines erachtens sollten die einfach drauf achten ob von oben wer kommt und nur reinfahren wenn es geht aberdas ist ja logisch. wer ist denn nach einem sturz nicht schonmal selbst quereingestiegen? und macht ihr selbst nicht auch mal eine pause auf der strecke wenn man zb einen teil sehr verkackt hat und den noch einmal fahren wollt? ihr wollt mir doch nicht im ernst erzählen, dass ihr jede abfahrt am stück fahrt und wenn ihr euch hinlegt neben der strecke her fahrt



Du verwechselst da gerade 2 Sachen, es geht bei Quereinsteigern NICHT um "anhalten, ansehen, weiter fahren" sondern um die die direkt vom Lift, bzw von der Querstraße aus losfahren.
Es gibt viele die das machen, ein großer Teil schafft es zu gucken ob wer kommt oder nicht, aber ich hab mehrere Zusammenstöße gesehen und auch selbst beinahe einen gehabt. Derjenige hat zwar nachgesehen, aber er hat meine Geschwindigkeit völlig unterschätzt und das ist nicht ungefährlich. Weil du nicht erwartest dass da irgendwo jemand reinkommt den du vorher garnicht gesehen hast. Gerade oben an der Straße siehst du das schlecht durch den Wall.

Gegen das unterwegs anhalten und Sachen ansehen/verschnaufen sagt niemand was, solange das nicht mitten auf der Strecke passiert.


----------



## EagleEye (6. April 2011)

ach Sir-D ich find den oberen Teil schön, schön viele Wurzeln


----------



## Sir_D (6. April 2011)

Hier nochmal geuupt damit ihr auch net vergesst:



Ope schrieb:


> Der Quereinstieg auf die rote und schwarze Strecken am Forstweg wird defintiv gesperrt.
> 
> Nicht mit Bändern sonder ganz massiv mit Holz. Der Weg darf fest gesperrt werden
> Ebenso wird die Rücke-Einfahrt unterhalb gesperrt.
> ...



OPE schrieb eigentlich "laut" genug


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. April 2011)

Man muß keine Posts " schreiend " an die/den Frau/Mann bringen.

fühlt sich für mich immer so Oberlehrerhaft an.........wer frei von Schuld werfe den ersten Stein.

Ich oute mich jetzt mal........ja, ich bin quereingestiegen, nein ich schäme mich nicht.

Ja ich befürworte an manchen Stellen ein Verbot des quereinstieges !

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## tokay20 (6. April 2011)

Wir sind auch quer eingestiegen! Und ich finde es traurig das hier so massiv reglementiert werden soll! 
Der Lift geht nun mal nich bis oben hin und wenn ich mir vorstelle, ein Bike mit der hälfte meine Gewichts hochschieben zu müssen, kann ich die Kids schon verstehen direkt am Lift einzusteigen! 
Ich hatte keinen beinahe Zusammenstoß und man kann die Einstiegsstellen gut überblicken und mit Verstand richtig einsteigen.....schade das man nun wieder der/die Leidtragende ist! 



Vielleicht sollte man auch einfach mal abwarten wie sich das entwickelt wenn nicht ganz so viel los ist und rücksichtlose Quereinsteiger darauf hingewiesen wurden!

In Winterberg z.B. habe ich auch meine Haltepunkte wo ich beim Weiterfahren praktisch quer einsteige und das funktioniert!

Just my 50 Cent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (6. April 2011)

Für den Einstieg direkt am Lift mag das stimmen und mit einem Quereinstieg an dieser Stelle habe ich absolut kein Problem; wohl aber mit einem Einstieg direkt vor dem Herzsprung. Dort kann man einfach nicht weit genug in die Strecke hinein sehen.


----------



## tokay20 (6. April 2011)

Ne....am Herzsprung sind wir auch immer eingestiegen und wenn man sich reckt sieht man bis zur Kurve ..... das langt!
Und man kann auch so ein bißchen umsichtig sein - wenn man weiß da ist gerade eine Meute hochglaufen dann warte ich.

Was meint ihr ist los, wenn wirklich *alle* am Start'turm' losfahren ? Bei den Massen habt ihr gleich das nächste Problem .... ich denke durch die Quereinsteiger entzerrt sich das Ganze auch etwas!

Aber ich lasse mich einfach überraschen und schau wie es in Zukunft geregelt ist!


----------



## EagleEye (6. April 2011)

Dori du bist erwachsen, einsichtig, vorsichtig ... bei dir klappt das
aber bei vielen nicht, wie gesagt einen hab ich fast umgefahren weil als ich zur Roten gefahren und auf die Straße gesprungen bin stand er auf einmal vor mir


----------



## tokay20 (6. April 2011)

Warten wir doch einfach mal den normalen Bikeparkbetrieb ab  


(ich bin einsichtig! das sag ich gleich mal hardy - der glaubt mir das nie!)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. April 2011)

.................................


----------



## schablone (6. April 2011)

Ich hatte beinahe einen Crash am Herzsprung weil 2 Leute gemütlich losgerollt sind. Mir ist prinzipiell egal, wer wo auf die Strecke geht. Man sollte nur etwas umsichtig sein und nicht blind los rollen.

Mal sehen wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Der frühere Einstieg ist durch den Lift eben sehr verlockend und verbieten kann man die Sache eh nicht. Mann kann höchstens an die Vernunft der Bikeparknutzer appellieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (6. April 2011)

einstiege sperren und fertig !
es kommen 1000 leute gut rein und nix passiert aber dann kommt einer der net aufpasst net schaut oder dems wurst is weil er zu faul ist zu schieben... dann passiert was und wer will der sein der von oben kommt und nach dem zusammenstoß gelähmt ist oder sonstwas ? und wer will der sein der das verursacht hat ?
ich glaubs net das sich so viele sträuben die 150m weiter hoch zu schieben


----------



## .floe. (6. April 2011)

Ich kann die Leute verstehen, die den Quereinstieg oben am Weg nicht haben möchten. Die Ecke bietet einfach zu viel Gefahrenpotential, und da möchte ich weder von jemandem umgefahren werden, der mich schlicht und einfach nicht rechtzeitig auf dem Weg hat stehen/laufen/fahren sehen, geschweige denn derjenige sein, der von oben kommend auf nen anderen draufknallt. Thorsten hat das schon passend ausgedrückt. 
Leider bietet diese Stelle einen Quereinstieg an, und das nicht unbedingt weil jeder zweite zu faul ist die restlichen Meter bis zum Start zu schieben. Gründe hierfür, zB ein vermeintliches Gedränge am Startturm, wurden hier schon genannt.
Ich würde keine halben Sachen machen und den Einstieg an dieser unübersichtlichen Stelle nicht nur verbieten, sondern den Weg auch absperren. Vielleicht kann man ihn so in die Strecke integrieren, dass sich ein Einstieg an dieser Stelle überhaupt nicht lohnt? Paralell dazu die Strecke auf den ersten Metern  bis zum Weg interessanter machen. Das würde schon soo viel helfen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Ope (7. April 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Paralell dazu die Strecke auf den ersten Metern  bis zum Weg interessanter machen. Das würde schon soo viel helfen, da bin ich mir sicher.



Fahr' dort mal richtig schnell, dann wirds auch interessant


----------



## EagleEye (7. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Fahr' dort mal richtig schnell, dann wirds auch interessant


----------



## Khakiflame (7. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Fahr' dort mal richtig schnell, dann wirds auch interessant



in beerfelden? wo soll das da gehen?  ist ja fast berauf radeln^^


----------



## Ope (7. April 2011)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> in beerfelden? wo soll das da gehen?  ist ja fast berauf radeln^^



Dann trainiere mal mit den schnellen Locals, und .......... wie wärs mit treten  ?
Jaja, ich weiss ..... ist anstrengend  und in gesetzterem Alter .......


----------



## widdy75 (7. April 2011)

Aber die cörryworscht war auf jedenfalls lecker! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. April 2011)

..........Himbeersahne......................


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. April 2011)

cörriewoschd mit himbeersahne???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. April 2011)

....noochänonner, erscht die Himbärsahne donn die worscht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (8. April 2011)

bisschen mit der Reihenfolge durcheinander???


----------



## goorke (9. April 2011)

Klasse wars


----------



## ne0_ (9. April 2011)

Morgen am Start =)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. April 2011)

Ick ooch.......


----------



## ratte (9. April 2011)

Der Erdbeerkuchen heute war schonmal lecker.  
Selten mal am Lift gewartet.

Schöner Tag, der morgen nach Wiederholung ruft.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. April 2011)

<---------- mal in die Patschehändchen klatscht.........


...........schöööön, Ihr seid auch da....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. April 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> bisschen mit der Reihenfolge durcheinander???




...Worscht gibts immer *Mürre´le*


----------



## Mürre (9. April 2011)

Hatte heute gar nicht davon probiert 
Habe den Tag voll ausgenutzt und mein Pferd von 10-18Uhr rumgescheucht, war echt ein super Tag!


----------



## goorke (10. April 2011)

Wer war denn das nette Mädel, das nach dem Mittag fotografiert hat?
Kann man die Fotos irgendwo sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike365 (10. April 2011)

Ja ich würde die fotos auch gerne sehen. Von mir wurden gestern auch en paar fotos gemacht, weiß jemand wo man die fotos von gestern finden kann ?


----------



## _flo_ (10. April 2011)

Hier gibt es ein paar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626336860851/?page=2


----------



## mike365 (10. April 2011)

danke, die hab ich auch schon gefunden   Aber vielleicht gibt es noch anderswo bilder von gestern


----------



## deimudder (10. April 2011)

War heute sehr geil! tolle Stimmung und viel gelacht und ordentlich die Strecken gerockt.

Als kleiner Wiedererkennungshilfe, ich bin der Schlumpf von heute:


----------



## Tribal84 (10. April 2011)

wie immer war es super im park und super bei der DH-Omi im Zelt ...

gut mit den GravityPilots gechillt und lecker gegrillt...


----------



## ne0_ (10. April 2011)

Wer war denn der Junge heute wo die Pics gemacht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (10. April 2011)

ne0_ schrieb:


> Wer war denn der Junge heute wo die Pics gemacht hat?



Einen "Jungen" hab ich nirgends gesehen .......


----------



## Ope (10. April 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Als kleiner Wiedererkennungshilfe, ich bin der Schlumpf von heute:



Opa Schlumpf lernt fliegen  ..... yeeeehaaaaa!!!
Schneller Schlumpf


----------



## ne0_ (11. April 2011)

Ne da war ein kleiner Junge mit Verband am Arm...


----------



## Ope (11. April 2011)

ne0_ schrieb:


> Ne da war ein kleiner Junge mit Verband am Arm...



Ist mir nicht aufgefallen .....


----------



## tfdelacruz (11. April 2011)

Ahoi!
Leider durch Abschlußprüfungen die letzten Tage verhindert gewesen.
Hoffe das ich kommenden Sonntag am Start bin!
Euch allen eine Unfallfreie Saison 2011. Bis in Beerfelden...!
LG


----------



## JackSlater (11. April 2011)

für alle die so unglaubwürdig geschaut haben hier das Ergebnis
[ame="http://vimeo.com/22247059"]Spring Session 1.01 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Osama (11. April 2011)

du meinst sicher 'ungläubig' und nicht 'unglaubwürdig' ne...


----------



## JackSlater (11. April 2011)

kleiner tipfehler zur späten stunde


----------



## tokay20 (11. April 2011)

....freudsche Versprecher.... ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. April 2011)

das erste video von bf dieses jahr das mir gefallen mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (12. April 2011)

da muss der larry aber gucken dass er dran bleibt...


----------



## JackSlater (12. April 2011)

Larry is groß und stark, des nächste mal versuch ich ne andere Auflösung dann muss er vllt nicht so strampeln


----------



## Khakiflame (13. April 2011)

so mal ein wenig lob und kritik.

also erstmal das mit dem lift ist echt super das er endlich läuft 

zum quereinsteigen oben muss ich ein eindeutiges JA geben, da es sich für die 50m wurzelteppich nicht wirklich lohnt nochmal bis oben zu schieben.

die neu gebauten sachen auf der roten? strecke sind ok...aber ich finde es hätte ein wenig mehr streckenpflege betrieben werden können. da auf der schwarzen im mittleren und unteren teil die kurven doch ein bischen ausgewaschen und zu fertig sind.

ach so, und was ich natürlich erwartet habe, es sind jetzt einfeutig mehr drängler unterwegs, da der lift andauernd leute nach oben schaufelt, das war mit dem bus echt besser, da hat man kurz gewartet und man hatte die strecke quasi für sich.

bin am samstag von 2-4 leuten regelrecht angekackt worden was ich auf der strecke mache, wollte nur die neuen sachen anschauen...so was nervt.

am unverschämtesten sind aber die jenigen die keine rücksicht auf langsamere nehme. entweder rücksichtslos ihne warnung irgendwo an beschissensten stelle meine überholen zu müssen oder einfach schreihen: PLATZ DA. 

solong

ride on


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

hi hi .... so einer mit nem frechen PLATZ DA wäre bei mir genau an der richtigen adresse


----------



## deimudder (13. April 2011)

Naja. Sofern ich mal zum Überholen komme, führe ich auch nicht erstmal ne Grundsatzdiskussion. Ich bin ja selber konzentriert. Evtl. hört es sich dann unfreundlich an, ist aber nicht so gemeint. 

Evtl. sollten auch die Langsameren mal etwas mehr auf das achten, was hinter ihnen abgeht. Hatte am WE 2mal das Vergnügen, dass ich aufgefahren bin und mein Vordermann sich noch auf dem Absprung umentschieden hat... Da hat der Stift schon bei mir gemalt 

Beide Seiten müssen Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

also ich hör außerdem schlecht was von hinten kommt da ich nen MX helm benutze und net so nen labbrigen mtb helm.
der mx is halt viel mehr geräusch absorbierend... aber ich mach mir ein fahrschule schild auf den rücken und wenn mich einer überholt und ich ihn dabei aus versehen platt fahr (94kg muskelgestählter körper  ) kann ich wenigstens sagen "selber schuld, hättest mal das schild gelesen"


----------



## Khakiflame (13. April 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Evtl. sollten auch die Langsameren mal etwas mehr auf das achten, was hinter ihnen abgeht. Hatte am WE 2mal das Vergnügen, dass ich aufgefahren bin und mein Vordermann sich noch auf dem Absprung umentschieden hat... Da hat der Stift schon bei mir gemalt



ahja, ist wie beim autofahren, wer von hinten kommt und dem vorne drauf fährt hat schuld, also einfach abstand halten...

nennt sich vorrauschauend fahren oder`?


----------



## deimudder (13. April 2011)

Das man schlecht hört ist mir schon klar. Auch bei mir mit meinem "CC" Helm. Trotzdem ist es eher suboptimal erst auf das Hindernis zuzufahren um darauf oder kurz davor schlagartig abzubremsen. 

Mit den Quereinsteigern ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass oben teilweise garnicht auf die Leute am Startturm geachtet wird. Wenn man vom Turm anfährt um zu springen und dann man aus dem Augenwinkel sieht, dass just in den Moment eine Truppe vom Querweg einfährt, wird es eng.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

eng ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (13. April 2011)

ja das stimmt mit dem starten, da sind eh ein paar stellen wo es mittlerweile echt gefährlich werden kann, weil von 2 seiten leute kommen und keiner auf den anderen achtet


----------



## deimudder (13. April 2011)

und ein dehnbarer Begriff


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> ja das stimmt mit dem starten, da sind eh ein paar stellen wo es mittlerweile echt gefährlich werden kann, weil von 2 seiten leute kommen und keiner auf den anderen achtet



also fassen wir zusammen :

früher war alles besser mit bus und ohne startturm


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> und ein dehnbarer Begriff



so schauts aus


----------



## Khakiflame (13. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also fassen wir zusammen :
> 
> früher war alles besser mit bus und ohne startturm



bis auf den bus ja , turm fürn arsch und manche änderungen an den strecken sowieso


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

früher hat sich wenigstens jeder nur über des bus aufgeregt und alles andere war knorke aber jetzt regt sich jeder über alles mögliche auf 

das einzige was noch fehlen würde das sich einer über die woschd aufregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_D (13. April 2011)

wenn man so ein geschnulle hört, bekommt man ja Plaque im Hirn.

1. Ist´s en Haufen Arbeit(auch nur 4 Strecken herzurichten)...auch wenn´s für euch net danach aussieht...

2. Es soll Leute geben denen es auch mal tatsächlich so gefällt wie es ist.
(auch wenns mal verballert ist an der ein oder anderen Ecke--ist ja schließlich DH und nicht Dirt-Baby Shape) 
Wer das will kann in Winterberg Conti-Track fahren ! 

3. Geschwindigkeitsprobleme habt ihr mit langsamen/schnellen Fahrern in JEDEM Park... nix neues...(einfach schneller fahren  )

Wenn man euch Angelina Jolie in Kombo mit einem fetten Bentley schenken würde...würdet ihr selbst daran was zum nölen finden...


----------



## deimudder (13. April 2011)

Angelina Jolie hat mir zu dicke Lippen und an den Bently kriegst keine Anhängerkupplung


----------



## Khakiflame (13. April 2011)

das ist kein geschnulle...dewegen steht da lob und kritik...

zu 1. klar  dafür gibts auch verständniss und dank.
zu 2. ok dann eben nach wibe, die betreiben aktive streckenpflege...
zu 3. ich rede auch nicht von schnelleren nur von leute die einen ankacken oder an der dümmste stelle überholen.

die jolie nehm ich den bentley kannste behalten


----------



## Sir_D (13. April 2011)

mir is schon klar khaki was du eigentlich sagen wolltest... 

nur lasst und doch mal Luft zum Atmen --ham grad aufgemacht.

Meinungen zu sortieren und kategorisieren und dann im Laufe der Saison Verbesserungen an den Strecken zu machen steht selbstverständlich für uns auf dem Hausaufgabenzettel.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

also zum putzen darf die angie mitkommen , und gibts zu dem bentley nen fahrradträger?

achja ich finde angies tatoos lieblos zusammengewürfelt und ergeben kein erkennbares gesammtkonzept


----------



## tokay20 (13. April 2011)

geht auch ein Bugatti und was männliches, leckeres ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

bekommst nen bugatti aber nur wenn du otto walkes dazu nimmst


----------



## tokay20 (13. April 2011)

tja....was soll ich sagen.......*das* wäre mir ein Bugatti doch glatt wert! 


(duckundweg)


----------



## Mürre (13. April 2011)

Waalkes hat wenigstens auch Geld  
 Wenn man auf welche aufläuft, dann lässt sich das nur durch noch mehr Abstand verhindern oder man muss damit leben. Dank Lift dauert es ja nicht lange hoch und bei der nächsten Abfahrt hat man bestimmt mehr Glück!


----------



## tokay20 (13. April 2011)

Wenn ich den Bugatti habe kann ich das wohl ganz gut gebrauchen bei dem Verbauch...
Aber bitte die schwarz orangene Sonderedititon... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bugatti_Veyron_16.4

Froi mich und danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

dafür würde sogar ICH otto walkes nehmen


----------



## tokay20 (13. April 2011)

......meine Worte.......


----------



## Mürre (13. April 2011)

Mir würden ein Aston Martin DBS 9 und Jennifer Aniston schon langen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)

hö... das hier ist kein wunschkonzert... hier nimmt man was man bekommt


----------



## Mürre (13. April 2011)

Menno, was will ich denn mit Otto?


----------



## EagleEye (13. April 2011)

der kann dir bestimmt die Wohnung putzen


----------



## raschaa (13. April 2011)

und zwar nackisch ^^


----------



## tokay20 (13. April 2011)

ey.....mir so ralle was der Walkes macht.....der soll die Klappe halten und sich in den Kofferraum setzen....hauptsache das Auto ^^


----------



## Mürre (13. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. April 2011)




----------



## Ope (13. April 2011)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> ahja, ist wie beim autofahren, wer von hinten kommt und dem vorne drauf fährt hat schuld, also einfach abstand halten...
> 
> nennt sich vorrauschauend fahren oder`?



Wir sind aber auf einer DH Strecke und nicht im Straßenverkehr, daher gilt nicht die StVo sondern die auf DH Strecken gebräuchliche Regel;
Langsamere machen bei Gelegenheit Platz 
"Bei Gelegenheit" wohlgemerkt. 
Ich fahre erst agressiv wenn ich trotz Zuruf und weiterer Streckenmeter immer noch ausgebremst werde. Und dann überhole ich wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.

Was ein definitives "no go" ist, ist das auf der Strecke herumstehen .... so zum gucken .......
*
Gegenseitige* Rücksicht heisst das Zauberwort


----------



## Osama (13. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Langsamere machen bei Gelegenheit Platz
> 
> Was ein definitives "no go" ist, ist das auf der Strecke herumstehen .... so zum gucken .......
> 
> *Gegenseitige* Rücksicht heisst das Zauberwort


 


WORD


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Wir sind aber auf einer DH Strecke und nicht im Straßenverkehr, daher gilt nicht die StVo sondern die auf DH Strecken gebräuchliche Regel;
> Langsamere machen bei Gelegenheit Platz
> "Bei Gelegenheit" wohlgemerkt.
> Ich fahre erst agressiv wenn ich trotz Zuruf und weiterer Streckenmeter immer noch ausgebremst werde. Und dann überhole ich wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.
> ...




An meinen Ellenbogen kommst Du net vorbei *Ope*


----------



## Khakiflame (14. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Wir sind aber auf einer DH Strecke und nicht im Straßenverkehr, daher gilt nicht die StVo sondern die auf DH Strecken gebräuchliche Regel;
> Langsamere machen bei Gelegenheit Platz
> "Bei Gelegenheit" wohlgemerkt.
> Ich fahre erst agressiv wenn ich trotz Zuruf und weiterer Streckenmeter immer noch ausgebremst werde. Und dann überhole ich wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet.
> ...



wie oben schon gesagt wurde, ist das in einen helm manchmal eher schlecht zu hören...und vom rumstehen hab ich auch nicht geschrieben


----------



## Vulgarius (14. April 2011)

khaki lern fahrrad fahren und komm mal klar man wie stellst du dir das vor ? ich bin dafür langsamere sollten schon bisschen platz machen. am nervigsten ist es wenn man oben steht und merkt vor einem ist wer langsames gefahren und dann bisschen wartet das abstand ist und dann fahren die nächsten langsamen rein da könnte man die krise bekommen weil da will man extra rücksicht nehmen aber es geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (14. April 2011)

vulgarius normal müsste man dir parkverbot geben ! 
Du bist wahrscheinlich auch nicht als fahrradgott vom himmel gefallen! und wenn einer langsam ist oder ne langsamere dame rollt den berg runter nimmt man sich halt zurück fährt dank des liftes nochmal schnell hoch und ballert dann runter...

man man so von rücksicht haben hier einige nichts gehört, echt traurig.


----------



## Khakiflame (14. April 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> khaki lern fahrrad fahren und komm mal klar man wie stellst du dir das vor ? ich bin dafür langsamere sollten schon bisschen platz machen. am nervigsten ist es wenn man oben steht und merkt vor einem ist wer langsames gefahren und dann bisschen wartet das abstand ist und dann fahren die nächsten langsamen rein da könnte man die krise bekommen weil da will man extra rücksicht nehmen aber es geht nicht.



 selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen, glückwunsch du bist so einer über die ich hier diskutiere
1. lern mal schreiben 
2. bin ich nicht langsam, ich rede nicht unbedingt von mir, mehr von der allgemeinheit...


----------



## Vulgarius (14. April 2011)

lern mal schreiben wie mir so kackbratzen wie du aufn sack gehen lern mal zu leben.
ich weiß das ich keinerlei satzstellung oder zeichensetzung im internet berücksichtige und das ist mir auch wirklich egal. ich kann schreiben abitur lässt grüssen wobei ich zugeben muss in heutigen zeiten ein abitur kein reifezeugniss ist 
und wieso selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen? es ist nunmal so das man in beerfelden durch die verschiedenen einstiege oft ausgebremst wird weil irgendwer zu faul ist hoch zu schieben und von oben zu fahren. der startturm ist auch viel besser als ohne da man so wenigstens ein bisschen schwung im oberen teil hat. und wer sich über den sprung beschwert der soll ihn halt abrollen der ist inzwischen eh so rum gefahren dass man stark ziehen muss da ist es egal ob er noch runder gefahren wird.
und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du so eine meinung vertrittst wenn du schnell unterwegs bist


----------



## Tribal84 (14. April 2011)

ey ich bin aber noch etwas langsam  und ich find es auch nicht angenehm wenn einer mich da anbrüllt und wenn mich einer von der strecke drängelt oder gefährliches zeug macht dann werde ich bestimmt wütender wie der, der gerade schneller war !


----------



## Vulgarius (14. April 2011)

ja aber dann so sprüche wie öh wenn das einer bei mir macht ist er an der falschen person  leute nehmt doch ein wenig rücksicht ich halte ja auch an und schreie niemanden an der vor mir herfährt ich wollte nur darauf hinweißen das es auch schnellere gibt die rücksicht nehmen und sehr viele langsame einfach keine rücksicht nehmen und ich finde das sollte nicht sein.


----------



## Tribal84 (14. April 2011)

ich glaub du verstehst die situation einfach nicht..und ja wenn ich wegen dir verletzt wäre weil ich hektisch probiere dir platz zumachen dann wärst du an der falschen person, so ist das nun mal ... jeder sollte rücksicht nehmen und bis jetzt hat das glaub in beerfelden auch ganz gut funktioniert. 
in einem park sollte es so sein das die langsamen von der rücksicht der schnellen profitieren nicht anderstrum.. nur weil du ein auto mit 250kmh fährst heißt das noch lange nicht das der trabbi mit 110 von bahn muss, verstanden !


----------



## Khakiflame (14. April 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> lern mal schreiben wie mir so kackbratzen wie du aufn sack gehen lern mal zu leben.
> ich weiß das ich keinerlei satzstellung oder zeichensetzung im internet berücksichtige und das ist mir auch wirklich egal. ich kann schreiben abitur lässt grüssen wobei ich zugeben muss in heutigen zeiten ein abitur kein reifezeugniss ist
> ...
> und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du so eine meinung vertrittst wenn du schnell unterwegs bist



da hast du recht, ein reifezeugniss bei so aussagen wäre dir bestimmt verwehrt worden...

nochmal kackbratze und du warst den letzten tag hier forum aktiv klar!?

und egal ob ich schnell oder langsam unterwegs bin, so eine scheiss meinung wie deine kann und werd ich bestimmt nicht vertreten...

wie tribal schon schreibt, du verstehst es einfach nicht


----------



## Vulgarius (14. April 2011)

ich würde jetzt nicht autofahren mit downhill vergleichen ich schneide im strassenverkehr auch nicht jede kurve und fahre auf zeit oder dass ich mich verbessere. und wenn du dich dabei verletzt bist du selbst dran schuld. natürlich sollte das nicht passieren und wie gesagt ich halte ja sogar an wenn ich leute an fahre ich wollte nur klar stellen das die toleranz von den schnelleren fahrern meines erachtens grösser ist als die der langsamen fahrer und ich das nicht für gut heissen kann. ich habe nie von jemandem verlangt aus dem weg zu gehen aber ich hasse leute die sich dann ablegen wenn man hinten auffährt und sich dann beschweren man habe sie genötigt zu irgendetwas. das ist falsch wenn man im gehirn immer hat schneller zu fahren oder besser zu sein als andere und sich deswegen ablegt weil einer auffährt selbst dran schuld.


----------



## Vulgarius (14. April 2011)

aha kaki jetzt wird mir mit forenentzug gedroht hilfe 
und von wegen verstehen ja ich versteh es auch nicht wie sich die vielen langsameren fahrer sich das recht herrausnehmen können mit dem finger auf andere zu zeigen ohne sich selbst mal zu reflektieren. soll ich dir jetzt auch drohen da du mich der unreife beschuldigt hast? 
edit: sry für doppelpost und kaki sollte auch keine anspielung auf irgendwelche ausscheidungen sein


----------



## Osama (14. April 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> wenn man im gehirn hat schneller zu sein als andere und sich deswegen ablegt weil einer auffährt selbst dran schuld.


 
also diesen einen punkt würde ich so auch unterschreiben...
ansonsten weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (14. April 2011)

du gehörst echt nicht mehr auf die strecke gelassen.

schon mal überlegt das sich leute ablegen WEIL du so drängelst und sie sich dann unsicher und belästigt fühlen?

was eine aussage, sie sind selbst dran schuld, und ich hasse leute die sich vor mir ablegen...man man

ich kann dich bei so aussagen auch gerne als dämlich betiteln wenn dir das lieber ist


----------



## Khakiflame (14. April 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> also diesen einen punkt würde ich so auch unterschreiben...
> ansonsten weitermachen



jawohl sir, fängt ja grade erst an lustig zu werden


----------



## Vulgarius (14. April 2011)

ähm was heisst hier drängeln soll ich 20 meter abstand halten das sich der werte herr vor mir schön gemütlich auf der strecke breit machen kann? ich fahr auch sofort aus der strecke wenn ich merke das jemand schneller ist als ich! und wer hinfällt wegen angeblichem drängeln, dass hat ich schon erwähnt so leute sollten lieber was machen was mit ihrer profilneurose ungefährlicher für die gesundheit ist  
und dich könnte ich auch engstirnigen hinterwäldler nennen was ich aber nicht mache da ich lieber eine beleidigung wähle die nichts mit dir zu tun hat wie kackbratze um ein wenig die spannung zu nehmen am ende fühlst du dich noch angegriffen weil die beleidigung stimmt und das wollen wir beide ja nicht


----------



## Khakiflame (14. April 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> und dich könnte ich auch engstirnigen hinterwäldler nennen



 keine angst bin ein stadtkind, aber wer im glashaus sitzt und so, ne


----------



## Osama (14. April 2011)

vulgarius schrieb:


> der werte herr *(oder frau)* vor mir schön gemütlich auf der strecke breit machen kann?


:d


----------



## macmaegges (14. April 2011)

Sagt mal Jungs,
in Beerfelden hab ich doch bestimmt auch Spass mit meinem Freeride Hardtail .

Natürlich bin ich dann nicht annähernd so schnell wie die ganzen Big Bikes, aber möglich ist es , oder was meinen die, die den Park desöfteren mal fahren ?


----------



## Osama (14. April 2011)

wenn du nicht zu langsam bist....


----------



## raschaa (14. April 2011)

fakt ist doch der langsame fahrer fährt deswegen langsamer weil er unsicher ist... wenn dann einer von hinten brüllenderweise mit mach 5 angeglüht kommt wird seine fahrsicherheit dadurch nicht gesteigert, damit wird man leben müssen, immer wieder...

wer vor hat rennmäßiges training zu absolvieren bzw. seine limits zu pushen bei kompletten top-bottom runs der muss sich was anderes überlegen zB unter der woche parks aufsuchen, local trails shreddern, GDC/EDC Rennen besuchen etc..

ende vom lied ist doch, dass ALLE besucher eines bikeparks SPAß haben wollen, auch die langsameren. Sie haben genauso bezahlt wie die schnelleren auch und es ist ihr gutes recht mit für sie angepasster geschwindigkeit zu fahren. wer rennmäßiges trainig absolvieren will muß sich was anderes überlegen (siehe oben).

Im motorsport ist es auch nicht anders, beim "freien" fahren auf dem nürburgring/nordschleife wimmelt es nur so vor "rennstreckentouris", da ist nicht an schnelle zeiten zu denken. wer richtig trainieren will kauft sich bei entsprechenden veranstaltungen für schnelle jungs ein. wäre ja eine überlegung wert ob die bikeparkbetreiber nicht extra termine für renntrainings ausschreiben. im motorsport finden diese allerdings fast ausschließlich unter der woche statt....

als forumsmod finde ich gehört die diskussion darüber in diesem thread aber jetzt abgeschlossen, wer es für nötig erachtet kann das gerne in einem neuen thread im entsprechenden forum besprechen.

back2beerfelden...
ra


----------



## Sir_D (14. April 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> *fakt ist doch der langsame fahrer fährt deswegen langsamer weil er unsicher ist... wenn dann einer von hinten brüllenderweise mit mach 5 angeglüht kommt wird seine fahrsicherheit dadurch nicht gesteigert, damit wird man leben müssen, immer wieder...*
> 
> wer vor hat rennmäßiges training zu absolvieren bzw. seine limits zu pushen bei kompletten top-bottom runs der muss sich was anderes überlegen zB unter der woche parks aufsuchen, local trails shreddern, GDC/EDC Rennen besuchen etc..
> 
> ...



WORD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (14. April 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs,
> in Beerfelden hab ich doch bestimmt auch Spass mit meinem Freeride Hardtail .
> 
> Natürlich bin ich dann nicht annähernd so schnell wie die ganzen Big Bikes, aber möglich ist es , oder was meinen die, die den Park desöfteren mal fahren ?



Ich bin letztes Wochenende nur mit meinem Hardtail da gewesen und hatte meinen Spaß. 
Den ein oder anderen Sprung mit flacher Landung wie zum beispiel das Roadgap auf der grünen sind zwar ein bisschen mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, alles in allem ist jedoch alles uneingeschränkt fahrbar und nur etwas langsamer als mit Fully. Nichts desto trotz schone ich das nächste mal lieber wieder meine Knochen und komme mit Fully.


----------



## Hopi (14. April 2011)

Jeder hat sich schon mal geärgert wenn er ausgebremst wurde, aber wer dicht auf einen unsichern Fahrer auffährt, diesen gefährlich überholt (ja auch sie sind gemeint Herr Ope) dem gehört echt ein Streckenverbot ausgesprochen.
Ich habe auch schon Leute auf der Strecke angebrüllt (beim fahren), wenn diese ohne kucken in die Strecke eingefahren sind(am besten noch nach einem Sprung). Aber jemanden an einer gefährlichen Stelle überholen, dass ist wohl das dümmste was man machen kann. Wer das macht gefährdet sich und andere.  

Und es wurde schon angesprochen, in Zeiten des Liftes ist es noch viel dümmer so etwas zu machen, weil man in der Regel in 3 - 4 Minuten wieder oben auf der Strecke ist.

Also alle die meinen, sie wären ganz tolle Hechte, weil sie das Risiko in dem Sport erhöhen! Wünsche ich, dass sie im Falle des Unfalles die schwerer Verletzten sind. Denn Dummheit gehört bestraft. Abgesehen davon, dass ihr dann noch eine Anzeige wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung bekommt.


----------



## Ope (14. April 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Jeder hat sich schon mal geärgert wenn er ausgebremst wurde, aber wer dicht auf einen unsichern Fahrer auffährt, diesen gefährlich überholt (ja auch sie sind gemeint Herr Ope) ......



Ich habe mit massig Luft überholt  , der andere Fahrer war nicht mal ansatzweise nah drann. Wenn er sich erschrickt und dann hinfällt 
Zumal ich ganz Gesetzkonform links überholt habe, und zugerufen habe ich oft genug.
Uuuund dort ist es zweispurig 
Dazu kam es auch erst als er in die Strecke einfuhr obwohl er mich hat kommen sehen!!!
Ist ja nicht zwingend das ich die ganze Zeit hinterher eiere, im Straßenverkehr nennt man das dann Nötigung.
*
Ich schrieb bereits;*

*Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme heisst das Zauberwort!!!*


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. April 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs,
> in Beerfelden hab ich doch bestimmt auch Spass mit meinem Freeride Hardtail .
> 
> Natürlich bin ich dann nicht annähernd so schnell wie die ganzen Big Bikes, aber möglich ist es , oder was meinen die, die den Park desöfteren mal fahren ?



hast ganz bestimmt fun 
mcgable und ich waren auch schon mit den ht´s da 
und bei meinen videos siehste ja ach das es geht 
meld dich mal wenn du hin willst...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. April 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs,
> in Beerfelden hab ich doch bestimmt auch Spass mit meinem Freeride Hardtail .
> 
> Natürlich bin ich dann nicht annähernd so schnell wie die ganzen Big Bikes, aber möglich ist es , oder was meinen die, die den Park desöfteren mal fahren ?





Sehe bloß zu daß Du beikommst, Du wirst sicherlich Spaß haben........

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Brinsen (15. April 2011)

Werd morgen mit nem Kumpel anreisen. 
Wie sind denn im moment die Strecken? Sollte man sich auf Matsch gefasst machen? 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (15. April 2011)

Nee,eher auf Ellenbogen,anschreien ,gefährliches ausbremsen und geile cörryworscht!! ;-)


----------



## Brinsen (15. April 2011)

Nujo da kann ich dann zur not mithalten  vorallem beim Cörryworscht essen


----------



## Sput (16. April 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> wenn man so ein geschnulle hört, bekommt man ja Plaque im Hirn.
> 
> 1. Ist´s en Haufen Arbeit(auch nur 4 Strecken herzurichten)...auch wenn´s für euch net danach aussieht...
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich Khaki nur anschließen. Es gibt einige tolle Neuerungen auf den Strecken allerdings eben auch einige Dinge die ich absolut nicht verstehen kann!!
1. Auf der roten Strecke so eine Hühnerleiter zu installieren, die den Flow der roten Strecke zerstört... Der Drop war um Welten besser als dieses Ding!
2. Die Jumps am Ende der roten Strecke neben dem Feld. Warum wird sowas nicht ordentlich geshaped? Die Dinger stehen da jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren ungeshaped rum und sind zugewuchert! Da geht so viel an Spaß flöten und eine Gefahr stellen sie auch noch dar wenn man bedenkt, dass man mit ordentlich Speed eben im Flat landet... Warum shaped man da nicht 2 ordentliche Tables hin zum Whippen üben etc.
3. Thema Streckenpflege: Ich denke als bezahlender Gast kann man erwarten, dass auch eine gewisse Streckenpflege betrieben wird und nicht immer nur partiell etwas neues gebaut wird. Warum wird im Mittelstück der schwarzen Strecke nichts gemacht?? Da geht einiges an Flow verloren. Und das hat nichts mit DH oder Dirtstrecke zu tun. Wenn schlichtweg Anlieger fehlen und Bremswellen ohne Ende da sind dann darf man sich als zahlender Kunde fragen warum das so ist!! Die Ausrede "Es ist eine heiden Arbeit 4 Strecken zu pflegen" zählt nicht! Ich bezahle! Also erwate ich diese Pflege!

Aber um jetzt nicht nur negative Äußerungen getätigt zu haben:
Beerfelden ist und bleibt ein netter Park, mit netten Leuten und man kann auch hier seinen Spaß haben. 
In diesem Sinne : Ride on!


----------



## Ope (16. April 2011)

Sput schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Khaki nur anschließen. Es gibt einige tolle Neuerungen auf den Strecken allerdings eben auch einige Dinge die ich absolut nicht verstehen kann!!
> 1. Auf der roten Strecke so eine Hühnerleiter zu installieren, die den Flow der roten Strecke zerstört... Der Drop war um Welten besser als dieses Ding!
> 2. Die Jumps am Ende der roten Strecke neben dem Feld. Warum wird sowas nicht ordentlich geshaped? Die Dinger stehen da jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren ungeshaped rum und sind zugewuchert! Da geht so viel an Spaß flöten und eine Gefahr stellen sie auch noch dar wenn man bedenkt, dass man mit ordentlich Speed eben im Flat landet... Warum shaped man da nicht 2 ordentliche Tables hin zum Whippen üben etc.
> 3. Thema Streckenpflege: Ich denke als bezahlender Gast kann man erwarten, dass auch eine gewisse Streckenpflege betrieben wird und nicht immer nur partiell etwas neues gebaut wird. Warum wird im Mittelstück der schwarzen Strecke nichts gemacht?? Da geht einiges an Flow verloren. Und das hat nichts mit DH oder Dirtstrecke zu tun. Wenn schlichtweg Anlieger fehlen und Bremswellen ohne Ende da sind dann darf man sich als zahlender Kunde fragen warum das so ist!! Die Ausrede "Es ist eine heiden Arbeit 4 Strecken zu pflegen" zählt nicht! Ich bezahle! Also erwate ich diese Pflege!
> ...



Zu 1:
Man kann immer noch den Naturdrop links der Hühnerleiter nehmen, so war der Streckenverlauf früher schon. Zusätzlich gibt es noch weiter links eine spaßige Umfahrung.

Zu 2:
Es wird früher oder später eine zweite Line dort entstehen, ist aber eine Frage der Zeit und des Geldes (Manpower, Material, Bagger ..... )

Zu 3:

Eine DH Strecke ist nun mal ruppig und keine Bmx Bahn. Die schwarze versteht sich als solche und ist für gut befunden. Da fehlt nirgends ein Anlieger, wer nur Anlieger schnell fahren kann sollte an seiner Kurventechnik üben.

Wir sind immer bemüht Kritik anzunehmen und Verbesserungen durchzuführen. Aber es ist nicht alles möglich, und nicht alles auf einmal


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. April 2011)

Sput schrieb:


> Beerfelden ist und bleibt ein netter Park, mit netten Leuten und man kann auch hier seinen Spaß haben.
> In diesem Sinne : Ride on!



so schauts aus 

... und weil mich heut meine arbeit net losgelassen hat und ich eigentlich heut nach befe wollt komm ich eben morgen  ... und uffbasse ich komm im schneckentempo mit breiten schultern noch breiteren ellbogen und messer zwischen den zahnlücken 
9uhr schlag ich dort auf und wehe es traut sich einer vor mir in der liftschlange zu stehen :evil:


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> ... Da fehlt nirgends ein Anlieger, wer nur Anlieger schnell fahren kann sollte an seiner Kurventechnik üben.
> 
> Wir sind immer bemüht Kritik anzunehmen und Verbesserungen durchzuführen. Aber es ist nicht alles möglich, und nicht alles auf einmal



ich denk er meint den teil bei dem man auf allen videos die im mom aktuell im portal sind sieht das man eigentlich nur komisch und langsam um bäume rum eiert... selbst leute die vorher gut gekachelt haben und es scheinbar drauf haben eiern an dieser stelle rum


----------



## Ope (16. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich denk er meint den teil bei dem man auf allen videos die im mom aktuell im portal sind sieht das man eigentlich nur komisch und langsam um bäume rum eiert... selbst leute die vorher gut gekachelt haben und es scheinbar drauf haben eiern an dieser stelle rum



Eine solche Stelle kenne ich nicht, und ich fahre fast nur die schwarze 
Auch Dominik und Kevin sind nicht langsamer geworden


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. April 2011)

dann hat es wohl nur optisch den anschein... naja kann mir ja morgen selber nen bild davon machen, bis jetzt war die schwarze auch immer mein fav.  vor allem wegen des wr am ende... ich mag den kleinen


----------



## Sput (16. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Zu 1:
> Man kann immer noch den Naturdrop links der Hühnerleiter nehmen, so war der Streckenverlauf früher schon. Zusätzlich gibt es noch weiter links eine spaßige Umfahrung.
> 
> Zu 2:
> ...



Zu 1: Wenn ich den Drop links von der Hühnerleiter so nehme wie ich den vorherigen genommen habe lande ich unten im Flat und du kannst nen Heli rufen...
Zu 2: Diese ungeshapten Erdanhäufungen existieren jetzt bereits seit mindestens 3 Jahren (seitdem bin ich in Berfelle). Also an der Zeit kanns nicht liegen. Manpower auch nicht schließlich ist es ja auch möglich überall sonst noch Änderungen einzubauen. (ob sinnvoll siehe Punkt 1)
Zu 3: Ich bin selbst DHler und ruppig ist auch gut! Aber es macht keinen Spaß den Flow rauszunehmen indem man enge Kurven um Bäume herum legt, welche von Bremswellen begleitet werden. Bremswellen entstehen bei ungenügender Streckenpflege und gehören entfernt. Und der Geschwindigkeitsverlust und das "herumeiern" um die Bäume ist auf jedem Video gut zu sehen. Ich habe kein Problem mit technisch anspruchsvollen Abschnitten auf einer Strecke. Dazu gehören auch Kurven ohne Anlieger! Allerdings ist der Abschnitt weder technisch noch flowig. Lediglich langweilig!


----------



## Mürre (16. April 2011)

@ Ope: Ich denke er meint die neue Streckenführung vor dem Holzbrett/Kicker auf den Weg bevor es dann durch den Anlieger rechts in die erste Senke runtergeht. Ist nicht leicht zu fahren die Linkskurve (innere Linie), aber eine schöne Herausforderung! 
Die einzigen Bremswellchen, die mir einfallen, sind auf der schwarzen kurz vor dem einen Anlieger nach rechts in die Senke und die sind absolut harmlos. Fahre mal Chatel im August, da besteht die ganze Strecke aus Bremswellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. April 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> @ Ope: Ich denke er meint die neue Streckenführung vor dem Holzbrett/Kicker auf den Weg bevor es dann durch den Anlieger rechts in die erste Senke runtergeht. Ist nicht leicht zu fahren die Linkskurve (innere Linie), aber eine schöne Herausforderung!



genau da meine ich auch das er das meint ...


----------



## Sput (16. April 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> @ Ope: Ich denke er meint die neue Streckenführung vor dem Holzbrett/Kicker auf den Weg bevor es dann durch den Anlieger rechts in die erste Senke runtergeht. Ist nicht leicht zu fahren die Linkskurve (innere Linie), aber eine schöne Herausforderung!
> Die einzigen Bremswellchen, die mir einfallen, sind auf der schwarzen kurz vor dem einen Anlieger nach rechts in die Senke und die sind absolut harmlos. Fahre mal Chatel im August, da besteht die ganze Strecke aus Bremswellen!



Ich meine nicht den Abschnitt den du beschreibst!
Ich habe letztes Wochenende deutlich mehr Brmeswellen erlebt auf der schwarzen als die von dir geschilderten! Und ja ich habe solche Bremswellen auch schon des öfteren erlebt. Beispiel: Saalbach-Hinterglemm. Bremswellen waren 2 Tage vorhanden und wurden dann von den Streckenpflegern entfernt! Meistens entstehen diese gerade an Stellen nach denen dann eine anspruchsvollere Passage kommt ( Sprung, Drop, enge Kurve whatever) und entstehen durch "Angsthäschen". Das ist ja auch kein Problem. Allerdings gehören sie entfernt, da sie lediglich Unruhe an einer Stelle bringen an der man diese definitiv nicht gebrauchen kann. Und eine Herausforderung stellen Bremswellen nun definitiv nicht dar. Da kann jedes Häschen drüberhoppeln solange es die entsprechende Dämpfung besitzt...


----------



## Ope (16. April 2011)

Das sind alle Bremswellchen, keine Wellen ....
Zumal wir letzte Woche schon ausgebessert haben. Wenns so trocken ist und viel los, ist das Zeug aber gleich wieder weg  (mal drüber nachdenken).

Die Kurvenkombi vor Kicker/Brettsprung ist tricky, aber genial .... da muss man üben um schnell zu bleiben. Genau deswegen ist sie da. Dort hab ich vorletzte Woche zigmal den Boden mit dem Lenker umgegraben, jetzt klappts immer besser.

Wie ich schon schrieb, wer eine BMX Bahn oder einen 4 X Kurs erwartet muss woanders fahren (da braucht man aber auch kein DH Bike  )  Alle Strecken fahren sich locker mit dem Hardtail oder mit 120mm Federweg.

*Egal, morgen drück' ich mein Profil dort in den Boden!!!* 
(und werde die Strecke genau in Augenschein nehmen)


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> *Egal, morgen drück' ich mein Profil dort in den Boden!!!*



hi hi me 2


----------



## macmaegges (16. April 2011)

Hab eben erfahren das wir ein Autoproblem haben...

Mal sehen, villeicht wird es doch noch was.
Dann bin ich morgen mit meiner alten EX auch am Start.


----------



## Sput (16. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Das sind alle Bremswellchen, keine Wellen ....
> Zumal wir letzte Woche schon ausgebessert haben. Wenns so trocken ist und viel los, ist das Zeug aber gleich wieder weg  (mal drüber nachdenken).
> 
> Die Kurvenkombi vor Kicker/Brettsprung ist tricky, aber genial .... da muss man üben um schnell zu bleiben. Genau deswegen ist sie da. Dort hab ich vorletzte Woche zigmal den Boden mit dem Lenker umgegraben, jetzt klappts immer besser.
> ...



Das ist toll dass ihr ausbessert! Aber etwas anderes erwarte ich auch nicht als zahlender Kunde! Ich entnehme deiner Aussage dass ihr einfach nur Erde in die entstandenen Wellen schüttet? Und da erwartest du dass das länger hält als 3mal drüber rollen? Die Wellen müsen aufgelockert werden und dann geebnet...
Und ich erwarte doch gar keine BMX oder 4cross Strecke... Habe ich das irgendwann einmal geschrieben? Technisch anspruchsvolle, verblockte Strecken sind super (z.B. Saalbach X-Line). Flowige Strecken sind auch super! Langweilige sind langweilig...
Und um das nochmal deutlich zu machen! Ich finde Beerfelden richtig gut! Mir fehlt lediglich das Verständnis für die von mir angeprangerten Dinge... Und das braucht hier auch niemand persönlich zu nehmen! 
Das sollte eine konstruktive Kritik sein, welche hier im Forum auch schon des öfteren geäußert wurde. Vielleicht wird ja auch einmal etwas davon berücksichtigt...
In dem Sinne: Ride on!!


----------



## Ope (16. April 2011)

Sput schrieb:


> Ich entnehme deiner Aussage dass ihr einfach nur Erde in die entstandenen Wellen schüttet? Und da erwartest du dass das länger hält als 3mal drüber rollen? Die Wellen müsen aufgelockert werden und dann geebnet...



Sach' mal du Held, schlecht geschlafen gestern? 

Das ausgebessert wird ist normal.
Glaubst du etwa wir machen erst seit heute morgen Streckenpflege?

Geh' biken und hab Spaß


----------



## EagleEye (16. April 2011)

Sput schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Khaki nur anschließen. Es gibt einige tolle Neuerungen auf den Strecken allerdings eben auch einige Dinge die ich absolut nicht verstehen kann!!
> 1. Auf der roten Strecke so eine Hühnerleiter zu installieren, die den Flow der roten Strecke zerstört... Der Drop war um Welten besser als dieses Ding!
> 2. Die Jumps am Ende der roten Strecke neben dem Feld. Warum wird sowas nicht ordentlich geshaped? Die Dinger stehen da jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren ungeshaped rum und sind zugewuchert! Da geht so viel an Spaß flöten und eine Gefahr stellen sie auch noch dar wenn man bedenkt, dass man mit ordentlich Speed eben im Flat landet... Warum shaped man da nicht 2 ordentliche Tables hin zum Whippen üben etc.
> 3. Thema Streckenpflege: Ich denke als bezahlender Gast kann man erwarten, dass auch eine gewisse Streckenpflege betrieben wird und nicht immer nur partiell etwas neues gebaut wird. Warum wird im Mittelstück der schwarzen Strecke nichts gemacht?? Da geht einiges an Flow verloren. Und das hat nichts mit DH oder Dirtstrecke zu tun. Wenn schlichtweg Anlieger fehlen und Bremswellen ohne Ende da sind dann darf man sich als zahlender Kunde fragen warum das so ist!! Die Ausrede "Es ist eine heiden Arbeit 4 Strecken zu pflegen" zählt nicht! Ich bezahle! Also erwate ich diese Pflege!
> ...



1. dazu muss man nix sagen 
2. du musst auch erst einmal die ganze Erde bekommen und du musst auch bedenken wie man sie an die Stellen bekommt, das muss man auch mit den Förstern/Bauern abklären weil über das Feld kann man nicht einfach fahren
3. ich weiß nicht was du hast, auf der schwarzen sind paar Bremswellen, aber nichts extremes. Die Strecke kann man problemlos mit 100mm Federweg fahren und wenn du nur Highspeed fahren willst, fahre einfach die Asphaltstraße runter


----------



## Sput (16. April 2011)

ok ich bin raus... scheinbar kann mit konstruktiver Kritik nicht umgeganegn werden... oder man plappert was von 100mm federweg oder 4cross oder was weis ich von dem nicht mal die rede war...
so nochmal: ride on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. April 2011)

Sput schrieb:


> ok ich bin raus... scheinbar kann mit konstruktiver Kritik nicht umgeganegn werden... oder man plappert was von 100mm federweg oder 4cross oder was weis ich von dem nicht mal die rede war...
> so nochmal: ride on...



Konstruktive Kritik sieht anders aus 
Bedenke mal deine Wortwahl. 
Zudem wird ja 1. ausgebessert, 2. wird es neue Tables am Ende der roten geben und drittens kann man auf der roten 3 Optionen zur Hühnerleiter fahren 

Und nun ist's gut


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. April 2011)

Jemand Popcorn zur Hand.......zahle Höchstpreis !


----------



## Eule- (16. April 2011)

Servus, geb ich auch gleichmal teilweise meinen Senf dazu.. die Bremswellen sind nicht nennenswert 
Mein eigendlicher Post:
Kann mir wer evtl ne Ergebnissliste vom BNR 2010 geben? Wenns geht Jugend, ich finde die nirgends mehr.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. April 2011)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/

da stehen sie noch drin.......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. April 2011)

Sry, gerade gesehen.....stehen nicht mehr auf der Seite.


----------



## Birk (17. April 2011)

Also wenn Beerfelden ein Problem nicht hat dann sind es Bremswellen. Die schwarze und die grüne Strecke finde ich momentan top, da kann man in jedem Lauf noch versuchen die ein oder andere Stelle besser zu fahren. 
Mit der Roten muss ich leider den Kritikern recht geben, erstens ist durch den Drop der Flow komplett verhunzt zweitens gehen die Sprünge am Ende einfach garnicht. So wie der Drop letztes Jahr war fand ich es deutlich besser. Wenn es an men power fehlt um die Sprünge am Ende der roten um zu bauen, bin ich gerne bereit dabei zu helfen, selbst ohne schweres Gerät sollte es möglich sein da mit ca. fünf Leuten innerhalb eines Nachmittags die Tabells neu zu shapen und jeweils einen Kicker davor zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn es an men power fehlt um die Sprünge am Ende der roten um zu bauen, bin ich gerne bereit dabei zu helfen, selbst ohne schweres Gerät sollte es möglich sein da mit ca. fünf Leuten innerhalb eines Nachmittags die Tabells neu zu shapen und jeweils einen Kicker davor zu bauen.



also DA würde ich mich auch freiwillig für melden, das wäre es mir wert


----------



## hergie (17. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

will am Oster WE mal nach Beerfelden, 
lassen die einen dort ohne Rücken/Brustprotektor auf die Strecke ?

(1. Parkbesuch mit nem AM Bike, hab (noch) keinen Rückenpotektor...)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. April 2011)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/

Hier kannst Du es nachlesen..................

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Hopi (17. April 2011)

Du kannst Schützer am Kiosk leihen.


----------



## De_Anner (17. April 2011)

Auch Brust- und Rückenpanzer? Was kostet das für nen Tag?


----------



## Ope (17. April 2011)

De_Anner schrieb:


> Auch Brust- und Rückenpanzer? Was kostet das für nen Tag?



Ja, definitiv!
Preise findest du auf der Hompage (Link den *Schildkroete58* dir schon oben gepostet hat  ) und dort unter Bikeverleih.
*
Heute wurden die ersten wieder heim geschickt weil sie keine Protektoren trugen*   (wurden beim letzten Mal schon verwarnt)
*Nochmal an die Unverbesserlichen* ....... es wird rigoros durchgegriffen!!!
Selbst Schuld wer eine Karte kauft und dann nicht fahren darf.


----------



## EagleEye (17. April 2011)

so muss das sein

Preis steht auch auf der Webseite


----------



## Mürre (18. April 2011)

steht ja auch groß vorm Lift! Das mit dem Verleih finde ich auch eine super Idee


----------



## Pecoloco (18. April 2011)

9,- kostet ne Jacke. Ich Dämlack hab meine gestern nämlich zu Hause vergessen. Naja, 9er in die Idiotenkasse  

BTW - Wo findet man normalerweise eigentlich die Bilder von der Streckenknipsern? Ist ja immer jemand da.


----------



## hergie (18. April 2011)

Danke für die Infos, das es Pflicht ist, habe ich gelesen. Aber ob sie es wirklich kontrollieren ist dann ja wieder ein anderes Thema. 

Sollte man sich die Protektoren (zum Ausleihen) reservieren, oder bekommt man da morgens um 11 noch welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> *
> Heute wurden die ersten wieder heim geschickt weil sie keine Protektoren trugen*   (wurden beim letzten Mal schon verwarnt)
> *Nochmal an die Unverbesserlichen* ....... es wird rigoros durchgegriffen!!!
> Selbst Schuld wer eine Karte kauft und dann nicht fahren darf.



@ hergie

lies und staune


----------



## hergie (18. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> @ hergie
> 
> lies und staune



jo, habe ich gelesen, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Brinsen (18. April 2011)

Pecoloco schrieb:


> BTW - Wo findet man normalerweise eigentlich die Bilder von der Streckenknipsern? Ist ja immer jemand da.



Würde mich auch interessieren. Am Samstag hat auch wer Bilder gemacht...


----------



## Downhiller16 (18. April 2011)

habe mal ne frage zum lift 
bin halt noch nie mit nem ankerlift hoch gezogen worden mit nem bike 
ist das dan schwer beim ersten mal oder wie wird das gemacht ?
und wo sind so die meisten veränderungen gemacht worden ? laut den videos die ich in youtube vom eröffnung we gesehn hatte an der roten strecke stimmt das ?


----------



## Ope (18. April 2011)

So ist es, die meisten Veränderungen an der roten Strecke. Die anderen wurden nur gepflegt.
Schlepplift zu fahren ist recht einfach, den Bogen hast du schnell raus


----------



## Downhiller16 (18. April 2011)

ok das ist gut , weil dan habe ich es am oster we net so schwer wieder zu fahren ^^
nur vllt mit dem lift  
ne aber wie hält man sich so da fest oder so ?


----------



## jatschek (18. April 2011)

Am besten mit beiden Händen am Lenker. 

Mach dich nicht so verrückt. Fahr hin, schaus dir an und dann lass dich einfach hochziehen. Ist echt nicht schwer.


----------



## tokay20 (18. April 2011)

Das hochfahren mit dem Lift icht echt pillepalle! 

Beim aussteigen sollte man auf jeden Fall nicht bremsen! Keinesfalls mit der Vorderbremse!


----------



## Mürre (18. April 2011)

Lift ist echt easy! Schaue es dir an und Tipps bekommst du bestimmt auch, wenn du fragst oder Probleme hast .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (18. April 2011)

ok danke euch


----------



## Eule- (19. April 2011)

Das mit den Bildern interessiert mich auch. Habe dem Knipser, der meinte er fotografiert für den Chef vom Park, mal meine Mail gegeben, leider noch keine Mail bekommen
Wenn jemand genaueres über den Verbleib von den Bildern im allgemeinen hat, bitte posten


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. April 2011)

mal ne frage ... 

ne softcore jacke mit extra rücken panzer, dazu brace mit ff, knie mit schienbein schoner und handschuhe sollten doch reichen damit keiner was am verhüten zu meckern hat oder???


----------



## Ope (20. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mal ne frage ...
> 
> ne softcore jacke mit extra rücken panzer, dazu brace mit ff, knie mit schienbein schoner und handschuhe sollten doch reichen damit keiner was am verhüten zu meckern hat oder???



Ja


----------



## Vulgarius (21. April 2011)

und wieso darf nicht jeder selbst entscheiden wie er sich schützen möchte wie es in anderen bikeparks der fall ist?


----------



## Tribal84 (21. April 2011)

Es ist in allen parks ziemlich gleich geregelt. .Lerne agbs zu lesen..danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike365 (21. April 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> und wieso darf nicht jeder selbst entscheiden wie er sich schützen möchte wie es in anderen bikeparks der fall ist?



Generell ist es so, dass in allen bikeparks zumindest auf den dh-strecken volle protektorpflicht gilt, das heißt arm, knie, rücken und brust.


----------



## Vulgarius (21. April 2011)

ja das ist mir schon klar aber da hab ich noch nie mitbekommen dass einer die karte abgenommen bekommen hat. und hier wurde jetzt schon geschrieben dass den ersten die karte abgenommen wurde.


----------



## macmaegges (21. April 2011)

Dann gilt entweger AGB´s akzeptieren und sich dran halten oder sie nicht akzeptieren und nicht dort fahren oder die Gefahr des Beerfeldenverbots riskieren.

Punkt - ich weis auch nich was es da immer zu diskutieren gibt. 

Morgen werden wir mit 5-7 Leuten in Beerfelden aufschlagen.
Totale Bikeparkrookies - gegen 10 Uhr mit einigen Fullys und villeicht nicht nur ein Hardtail.

Noch jemand aus dem Forum da?


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Noch jemand aus dem Forum da?



Alle


----------



## EagleEye (21. April 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> ja das ist mir schon klar aber da hab ich noch nie mitbekommen dass einer die karte abgenommen bekommen hat. und hier wurde jetzt schon geschrieben dass den ersten die karte abgenommen wurde.



weil es bei anderen Parks in der Regel nicht kontrolliert wird, dem Betreiber hier liegt aber etwas an seinen Besuchern und er will nicht dass sie nach und nach im Krankenhaus landen 

Ich weiß aber nicht wie es rechtlich ist, vielleicht kann der Betreiber da auch eine aufn Sack bekommen wenn er das nicht kontrolliert/durchsetzt


----------



## Ope (21. April 2011)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nicht wie es rechtlich ist, vielleicht kann der Betreiber da auch eine aufn Sack bekommen wenn er das nicht kontrolliert/durchsetzt



So ist es, der Betreiber (und zwar aller Bikeparks) hat die Pflicht zur Kontrolle der Einhaltung der Bikepark Regeln. Wird ihm nachgewiesen das er dem nicht nachgekommen ist und ein Verunfallter (der sich ein paar Euro Schmerzensgeld erhofft) gibt dies an, gibt es richtig übel Streß.
Je nach schwere des Falles und der Umstände geht das bis zur Schliessung des Parks. Wie andere Parks das handhaben ist allein deren Sache, sie dienen uns nicht als Vorbild. In deren AGB's sind aber auch Protektoren Pflicht. 
Für eine ohne Protektoren verunfallte Person kann das ebenfalls bitter werden wenn die Krankenkasse die Kosten nicht übernimmt.


----------



## Ope (21. April 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> und wieso darf nicht jeder selbst entscheiden wie er sich schützen möchte wie es in anderen bikeparks der fall ist?



Darf man eben nicht selbst entscheiden. Lies mal die AGB's anderer Parks. Wie das dann durchgesetzt wird ist Sache des Betreibers. Fakt ist das es ernste Konsequenzen für den Betreiber und einen Verunfallten haben kann.
-Schliessung des Bikeparks
-Krankenkasse übernimmt keine Kosten für die Behandlung .

Damit ist jetzt Ende der Diskussion, da gibts nix mehr zu disskutieren.


----------



## funbiker9 (21. April 2011)

Wir werden am Samstag auch mal in Beerfelden aufschlagen, nachdem der Lift jetzt endlich in Betrieb ist .

...mal gespannt wie der Park so ist.


----------



## Mürre (21. April 2011)

... Park ist spaßig, gemütlich und bequem 
Extra für morgen und übermorgen wieder aus Hamburg eingeflogen. Freu mich.....


----------



## TimNbg (21. April 2011)

bin auch sehr gespannt auf den Park. Komme am Samstag extra aus Franken. Morgen gehts an den Ochsenkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. April 2011)

Schöne Ostern wünscht Euch Gerdi.

Hoffe einige von Euch SA + SO zu sehen.


----------



## Downhiller16 (22. April 2011)

Also war heute zum ersten mal in der Saison da , aber war richtig geil , und auch das mit dem Lift ist jetzt super  nur man müste vllt nochmal die Strecken mit Erde teilweise ausbessern  
Was ich jetzt genu meine ist unten im Bombenkrater , da sind schon einige rillen und sowas rein gefahren , wäre vllt besser das nochmal auszubessern 
Aber sonst ist die neue Streckenführung super ,nur halt beim erste mal etwas schwer zu fahren ,aber dann ist das richtig ok
Also ein Großes Lob an den Parkbetreiber


----------



## Max Schramm (22. April 2011)

ultra der schwachsinn mit den protektoren sowas wird nichtmal in leogang oder saalbach gefordert!


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. April 2011)

dann fahr nie nach beerfelden


----------



## Downhiller16 (22. April 2011)

wurde heute ein paar mal fotografiert  , am ende halt noch mal weis aber nicht wo er das Bild hoch lädt weis das einer von euch , er stand oben am Baumstamdrop , fast amfang , und hatte ein Blaues T-Shirt an 
weil hätte gern das Biild ;D


----------



## macmaegges (22. April 2011)

Ich wurd heut mit meinem Hardtail auch einige Male geblitzt, könnten die Fotografen, sollten sie hier mitlesen mir irgendwie die Bilder zukommen lassen ?
Bzw, jemand der Fotos findet von heute, hier verlinken ?

Schwarzes DMR Hardtail, Kurze Hose, O Neal Schoner, Rot Schwarzer O Neal Helm ,dunkel blaues T shirt, gelbe Handschuhe, breiter Lenker 
für den Fall das es zu erkennung beiträgt 

dankeschön


----------



## Downhiller16 (22. April 2011)

also hatte mal einen gefragt , die fotografen waren zu zweit und er meinte die würden das auf der hp vom park hochladen oder ich soll dem ne mail schreiben ,aber den anderen hatte ich leider net mehr gefragt  , weil das bild würde mich echt mal interessieren wie es geworden ist ^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. April 2011)

..............uuuund looos...............


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (23. April 2011)

Möchte mal folgendes anmerken. Wenn Ihr hier schon so Ankündigungen bezüglich Streckenverbot macht, dann setzt es auch durch. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Jugendliche gestern ohne unterwegs waren, muss man sich ja mal Fragen was das soll. Falls jedoch ein Tshirt und nen Brace ausreichen, sagt das doch bitte. Wenn Ihr das so durchsetzt ist das ne Lachnummer. 
Ich hab mein Zeug schon aus Prinzip an. Mich braucht also keiner dumm anmachen. 
Nen Kumpel quält sich gestern in sein Jacket und muss dann sehen wie son 12-13 jähriger Pimpf auch ohne fahren darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride_it (23. April 2011)

hier ein paar Videos von gestern 22.04.2011 (schwarze Strecke) [URL="http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=216918298334081&oid=178297182188041"][URL="http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=216916198334291&oid=178297182188041"][URL="http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=216915181667726&oid=178297182188041"]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=216919291667315&oid=178297182188041&comments[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## ride_it (23. April 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/video/?oid=178297182188041


----------



## ride_it (23. April 2011)

hat irgendjemanf fotos von gestern, 22.04. ???


----------



## ride_it (23. April 2011)

fetten dank im vorraus


----------



## Downhiller16 (23. April 2011)

Also kommt drauf an von wem du fotografiert worden bist wen es 2 waren und der eine cappe auf hatte dann lädt er sie bei der bikepark page rügend wie hoch oder man soll ihm ne Mail schreiben und von so einem im blauen t-Shirt von ihm hätte ich auch mal gerne mein Bild davon , aber ob er sie rügend wo hochlädt weis ich Net
Würde aber auch gerne mal die anderen Bilder vom 22.04 sehen


----------



## ne0_ (23. April 2011)

High Quality


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noon (23. April 2011)

Ich würde bei sowas immer die Fotografen direkt ansprechen und eine email adresse dalassen. Den einen unterbrochenen Run sollte das Bild schon wert sein.


----------



## hergie (23. April 2011)

Auf der Facebook-Page vom Park findet man manchmal Pics!


----------



## Downhiller16 (23. April 2011)

wen vllt neue pics auf der facebook seite sind kann man die vltl hier ürgend wie rein stellen oder so ?


----------



## jatschek (23. April 2011)

Bitte versuch einigermaßen verständliches Deutsch zu schreiben. Deine Post sind ja schlimm. Ich muss die 3mal lesen, um zu verstehen was du willst.


----------



## DrMainhattan (24. April 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Möchte mal folgendes anmerken. Wenn Ihr hier schon so Ankündigungen bezüglich Streckenverbot macht, dann setzt es auch durch. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Jugendliche gestern ohne unterwegs waren, muss man sich ja mal Fragen was das soll. Falls jedoch ein Tshirt und nen Brace ausreichen, sagt das doch bitte. Wenn Ihr das so durchsetzt ist das ne Lachnummer.
> Ich hab mein Zeug schon aus Prinzip an. Mich braucht also keiner dumm anmachen.
> Nen Kumpel quält sich gestern in sein Jacket und muss dann sehen wie son 12-13 jähriger Pimpf auch ohne fahren darf.


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2011)

War Freitag das erste mal in Beerfelden, machte alles einen netten Eindruck, macht Laune und ich fand es erfreulich günstig.  Strecken sind toll gemacht, ist fast alles dabei um sich Schritt für Schritt zu verbessern. 
Ich denke auf Dauer würde es dem Park gut tun, wenn wenigstens eine Linie noch schwieriger (v.A. technischer, zusätzliche Steinfelder oder sowas) würde. 

Mit der vorgeschriebenen Sicherheitsausrüstung sehe ich genauso wie die Vorredner. Hier sollte man sich für eine Variante entscheiden und diese dann auch konsequent durchziehen. Wobei ichs letztendlich ein wenig problematisch finde, gerade was "Familienausflügler" angeht. Die Strecken sind ja weitestgehend schon relativ einfach, gerade wenn man die großen Sprünge auslässt. 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es mit der "hoch, egal wie"Taktik - wie es Freitag anscheinend war - im Fall der Fälle (schwerer Unfall, z.B. ohne Fullface Helm) rechtlich auch für den Parkbetreiber eng werden könnte. Wäre schade drum. 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Sollte einer der vielen Fotografen hier mitlesen und mich ordentlich erwischt haben (Schwarzer Fullface ohne Visier, Magura Trikot, Cube Fritzz) würde ich mich über das Bild/die Bilder freuen und mich bei Gelegenheit mit nem Bier revanchieren .


----------



## oidewuidsau (25. April 2011)

Schönen Park habt ihr, hatt richtig spass gemacht gestern. 
Besonders euer Schlepplift ist super. In anderen Parks fällt er dauernd aus und man muss ewig warten


----------



## L+M (25. April 2011)

da mich ein paar Leute angesprochen haben:





Der Rest in meinem Album bzw folgen noch im Laufe des Abends

so viel auch zum Thema Schutzausrüstung! 
War mein erstes Bikepark-Shooting. Aber sicher nicht das Letzte!
Negativ aufgefallen ist mir u.a. das die Leute ihren Dreck/Abfall einfach in den Wald werfen!


----------



## widdy75 (25. April 2011)

ja über ein paar pics.würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Ope (26. April 2011)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Möchte mal folgendes anmerken. Wenn Ihr hier schon so Ankündigungen bezüglich Streckenverbot macht, dann setzt es auch durch. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Jugendliche gestern ohne unterwegs waren, muss man sich ja mal Fragen was das soll. Falls jedoch ein Tshirt und nen Brace ausreichen, sagt das doch bitte. Wenn Ihr das so durchsetzt ist das ne Lachnummer.
> Ich hab mein Zeug schon aus Prinzip an. Mich braucht also keiner dumm anmachen.
> Nen Kumpel quält sich gestern in sein Jacket und muss dann sehen wie son 12-13 jähriger Pimpf auch ohne fahren darf.




Schlimm genug das es die Fahrer nicht von selbst tun. Und lächerlich eine Vorhaltung daraus zu machen das sich jemand in seinen Panzer "quält". Er macht es in erster Linie zu seiner Sicherheit und mit gutem Vorbild voran zu gehen ist keine Strafe sondern Ehrensache. Ist ja wie im Kindergarten hier teilweise.

*Aber;*

Es wurde jetzt von der Bikeparkseite her lange genug darauf hingewiesen. 
Es wurde jetzt ganz bewusst eine Weile nicht allzu hart durchgegriffen sondern freundlich darauf hingewiesen. So kann keiner sagen "hab ich nicht gewusst".
Ab kommendem WE gibt es kein "ohne Protektoren" fahren mehr.
Wer am Tickethäuschen bzw. am Lift keine Protektoren an hat, fährt nicht PUNKT. Das wird auch stichprobenartig auf der Strecke überprüft. Wer dann schiebt und trotzdem fährt bekommt Hausverbot ausgesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2011)

L+M schrieb:


> ....so viel auch zum Thema Schutzausrüstung!



war mein erster gedanke bei dem aber zugegebenermaßen schönen bild


----------



## Tribal84 (26. April 2011)

Bilder vom Wochenende... der Rest kommt die Tage :

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/39464


----------



## blutrausch (26. April 2011)

Ich hab jetzt oben gelesen - Brace Pflicht? Nicht wirklich oder? Armprotektoren?
Sorry, dass ich das jetzt nochmal durchkauen muss.

Helm und Brust-Rücken ist selbstverständlich, aber Arme und Beine sollte doch jedem selber überlassen werden? Oder habe ich mich da jetzt oben verlesen? 
Ich finde es eher gefährlich leute mit so einem popligen Fahrrad oder Skaterhelm rumfahren zu lassen.

So hier kommt jetzt die Katastrophe:
rutsche bei jedem run mindestens 2-3 mal von der linken Pedale - verschiedene Schuh/Pedalkombis wurden schon ausprobiert. Es ist nur links. Meistens bei holprigen passagen mit starker geschwindigkeitsreduktion:
Da kann man sich den Graus mal anschauen:

http://youtu.be/ioOPAu6Xkjg?hd=1

Ideen anyone? Fahre erst seit kurzem Fully - Auf nem Hardtail oder BMX ist mir sowas nie passiert - egal wie ruppig es wurde.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Schlimm genug das es die Fahrer nicht von selbst tun. Und lächerlich eine Vorhaltung daraus zu machen das sich jemand in seinen Panzer "quält". Er macht es in erster Linie zu seiner Sicherheit und mit gutem Vorbild voran zu gehen ist keine Strafe sondern Ehrensache. Ist ja wie im Kindergarten hier teilweise.


 
Ope, wir sind alt genug. Du brauchst uns nicht erklären das wir das für uns machen. Anderen hier musste jedoch jeden Satz einzeln erlären.
Du brauchst auch nicht versuchen den Spies hier umdrehen zu wollen. IHR habt hier gedroht und nichts getan. Nicht wir. Wir haben reagiert  Es ist also keine lächerliche Vorhaltung. 

Also ich werde das hier nicht in eine ewige Diskussion zerren und noch 5 mal antworten. Wollte es nur mal klar sagen was ich davon halte.


----------



## Sir_D (26. April 2011)

seltsam...aber wenn du ja wie gestern schon besprochen alles ausprobiert hast  
Schuhe,Pedale etc.

da es aber nur links ist ... also auf der Seite der Bremsscheibe, könnte man meinen, das so ne Art "Bremsstempeln" am Dämpfer entsteht, wenn du in ruppigen Passagen bremsen musst. Die sich dann über Lager,Schwinge  und Co. bis ans dein Pedal bemerkbar machen. Weiß net wie realistisch das ist , aber viele Räder haben ja eigens dafür eine Bremsmomentabstützung / Bremsstange...damit der Dämpfer beim Bremsen unter "High-Speed" Schlägen nicht verhärtet...
Ehrlich gesagt gesagt kann ich mir das an dem Bike aber net vorstellen. Das wüßte Propain doch..und mehrere Leute hätten das Problem.

Ich weiß, auch keine echte Hilfe...aber vll. noch ein Part mehr für´s Ausschlußverfahren.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2011)

klickpedale... DAS pedal für männer und racer


----------



## Khakiflame (26. April 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> klickpedale... DAS pedal für männer und racer


----------



## blutrausch (26. April 2011)

im lewe net!


----------



## Mürre (26. April 2011)

nix clickies...."flat pedals for medals" ist angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (26. April 2011)

Clickies sind nur was für Männer, Flats für Mimöschen 
"oooch wenn man dann hinfällt komm' ich gar ned raus ....." 

@Blutrausch;
Mehr Körperspannung, Zugstufe langsamer (die kickt dich ja förmlich aus den Pedalen, gut zu sehen bei Minute 1,33), dazu noch gescheite Pedale und gute Schuhe (FiveTen) und dir passiert das nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. April 2011)

Fahre nur auf wirklich ruppigen Strecken clickpedale......Oko uns sowas....

für Beerfelle brauch ich die net.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. April 2011)

das mit dem abrutschen von den Pedalen *Ossi*, bewege Deinen Unterkörper etwas mehr und lasse nicht alles Dein fahrwerk machen......
....ich sage nur Jockey.....


----------



## EagleEye (26. April 2011)

für mich wirkt es so als würdest du den linken Fuß anders stehen als mit rechts, der wirkt irgendwie "steiler"
das könnte dein Problem sein
mit Bremsstempeln hat das nichts zu tun, das würde alles auf beide Füße wirken


----------



## blutrausch (26. April 2011)

der steht steiler (ferse nach unten) weil ich damit verhindern wollte, dass ich beim bremsen runterrüttel.
wie nicht alles das fahrwerk machen lassen? wofür hensch des denn sunnschd?
Da mir der shop indem ich die blackspire pedale gekauft hatte geschrieben hat, dass es keine neuen gibt (verständlich) und auch keinen nachlass auf neue werd ich mal die icons probieren. five10 mal schauen - 
und körperspannung kann ich nicht beurteilen, weiß im moment nicht wie ich das apprupt und bewusst umsetzen bzw ändern kann. zumal es dann mit rechts ja auch passieren sollte


----------



## EagleEye (26. April 2011)

Ich hab bei mir nie drauf geachtet aber ich bin der Meinung beide Füße sind bei mir relativ parallel zum Boden.

Ganz einfach, das was du früher beim Hardtail mit den Beinen gemacht hast weiterhin mit den Beinen machen. Federung ist schön und gut aber trotzdem muss man noch was machen sonst rauschst du immer durch den Federweg oder du musst ihn so hart abstimmen dass du fast wieder Hardtail fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. April 2011)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir nie drauf geachtet aber ich bin der Meinung beide Füße sind bei mir relativ parallel zum Boden.
> 
> Ganz einfach, das was du früher beim Hardtail mit den Beinen gemacht hast weiterhin mit den Beinen machen. Federung ist schön und gut aber trotzdem muss man noch was machen sonst rauschst du immer durch den Federweg oder du musst ihn so hart abstimmen dass du fast wieder Hardtail fährst





....jep, so meinte ich es....


----------



## Sir_D (26. April 2011)

EagleEye schrieb:


> mit Bremsstempeln hat das nichts zu tun, das würde alles auf beide Füße wirken



dachte ich mir auch schon eagle...wollte es nur ausschließen 
aber er sagte, er hatte bereits 5/10 Schuhe und von Studpin III bis Icon alles an Pedalen...
daher schloss ich das aus...
die High-Speed Stufe wären mir zu heftig bzw. zu schnell...wie Ope ja auch sagt...aber hey ich bin kein reiner Dh´ler und ich denke das muß jeder subjektiv beurteilen.
Wenn er das für sich also ausschließt...
Eigentlich hat jeder ne schwächere Seite...ist halt nur die Frage wie sehr "locker" man die Beine machen kann...auf der einen Seite eben etwas besser als auf als auf der anderen.
Wenn man dem Pedal "Spiel" gibt statt es "starr" zu halten, sollte es mit oben genanntem Schuhwerk und guten Pedalen eigentlich klappen.
Ps.: Ich verlier´meine gelegentlich abwechselnd links oder rechts aber auch gerne mal gleichzeitig


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. April 2011)

...je langsamer die zugstufe umso mehr die komprimierung umso weniger FW.....denkt mal drüber nach.....


----------



## Sir_D (26. April 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ...je langsamer die zugstufe umso mehr die komprimierung umso weniger FW.....denkt mal drüber nach.....



jo... zu lahm ist *******


----------



## Matrahari (26. April 2011)

Helm, Knie- und Rückenprotektor/en hab ich ja, heißt das ich muss mir extra was mit nem Brustprotektor kaufen wenn ich in nen Bikepark will... -.-


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. April 2011)

....leih dir eben dort nen Brustschutz.....

Ihr gebt so nen Haufen Geld für irgeneinen Scheiß in Eurem Leben aus, da sollte der Schutz eures Körpers eigentlich darunter fallen....

so langsam geht mir das rumgenöhle auf den Sack !


----------



## blutrausch (27. April 2011)

five10 schuhe hatte ich noch nicht, aber das ist alles nur symptombekämpfung und ich würde gerne an die ursache ran. Pedale Schuhe - daran liegt es ziemlich sicher nicht. Fahrwerkseinstellungen muss ich eben mal schauen, aber glaube nicht, dass ich so unflexibel bin, dass ich ein falsches Fahrwerk nicht "abfangen" könnte.

würde gerne mal ein anderes rad als meins fahren und schauen ob das da auch passiert - bzw wenn mein Orange wieder einsatzbereit ist mal mit dem Hardtail runterfahren.
Das letzte mal im Wald war ich vor 5-6 Jahren und vielleicht liegt mir das Propain einfach nicht. Kann ja auch sein.
Oder ich stell mich einfach nur unglaublich dämlich an (ist wahrscheinlich das naheliegendste )
also wer leiht mir mal seine möhre, damit ich mal langsam runterrollen darf um zu schauen ob das auch fahrradübergreifend ist?


----------



## Birk (27. April 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> rutsche bei jedem run mindestens 2-3 mal von der linken Pedale - verschiedene Schuh/Pedalkombis wurden schon ausprobiert. Es ist nur links. Meistens bei holprigen passagen mit starker geschwindigkeitsreduktion



5.10 könnten auf jeden Fall Besserung schaffen, aber den eigentlichen Grund warum du nur mit dem linken Fuß abrutschst hast du dir eigentlich schon selbst beantwortet, linker Fuß hinten, dadurch bei dir leicht nach vorne geneigt (im Video schön zu sehen) wenn du dann verzögerst in "holprigen Passagen" sollte klar sein das der Fuß sich leicht vom Pedal heben kann und dann Stück weise verrutscht. Der rechte Fuß hingegen stemmt sich schön gegen die Pedale.

Ach ja, das mit dem Bremsstempeln ist echt gut, hab mich köstlich amüsiert als ich das gelesen hab.


----------



## Ope (27. April 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Helm, Knie- und Rückenprotektor/en hab ich ja, heißt das ich muss mir extra was mit nem Brustprotektor kaufen wenn ich in nen Bikepark will... -.-



Oder leihen ....
Ist in einem Bikepark ganz normal.


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. April 2011)

Ok - meine Bilder sind auch bearbeitet und "oben"...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39482

Weniger die Action steht im Vordergrund als Details, die einen Bikeparkbesuch ausmachen. Leider an dem Tag eine sehr hohe Ausschlussrate, da ich keinen Blitz verwendet habe und oft "gezoomt" geschossen habe.

Falls jemand mit einer Veröffentlichung seines Bilds NICHT einverstanden ist, PN an mich, es wird dann entsprechend entfernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (27. April 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> five10 schuhe hatte ich noch nicht, aber das ist alles nur symptombekämpfung und ich würde gerne an die ursache ran. Pedale Schuhe - daran liegt es ziemlich sicher nicht. Fahrwerkseinstellungen muss ich eben mal schauen, aber glaube nicht, dass ich so unflexibel bin, dass ich ein falsches Fahrwerk nicht "abfangen" könnte.
> 
> würde gerne mal ein anderes rad als meins fahren und schauen ob das da auch passiert - bzw wenn mein Orange wieder einsatzbereit ist mal mit dem Hardtail runterfahren.
> Das letzte mal im Wald war ich vor 5-6 Jahren und vielleicht liegt mir das Propain einfach nicht. Kann ja auch sein.
> ...



Eine falsch eingestellte Zugstufe fängst du gar nicht ab  
Und ein anderes Bike zu probieren ist defintiv die falsche Herangehensweise. DU musst das Problem auf DEINEM Bike in den Griff bekommen. 
Beherzige was ich schon schrieb und du wirst sehen das dein Problem verschwindet. Zu Anfang leih dir mal richtig gute Pedale + Zugstufe langsamer.

Gruß Ope


----------



## blutrausch (27. April 2011)

Mein linkes Pedal von den Blackspire dingern ist ja noch ganz ... 
und die Zugstufe werd ich beim nächsten beerfeldenbesuch (nächstes we kann ich wohl leider nicht  ) einfach mal komplett auf und einmal komplett zumachen und schau ob sich an dem phänomen was ändert.
das mit den schuhen ist halt sone sache. Wenn die Dinger ja offensichtlich jeder empfehlen kann, werd ich mir eben auch mal ein paar fünfzehner schuhe holen. 

aber obacht ope dann hängste mich nicht mehr so leicht ab, wenn das klappt 

hat jemand n tip wo ich die sudpin 3 günstig herkrieg uuuund wie fallen die größen der 510 aus? ist ne 43 wirklich ne 43? oder sollte man die lieber ne nummer größer/kleiner nehmen? Fragen über fragen im völlig falschen thread


----------



## Ope (27. April 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> aber obacht ope dann hängste mich nicht mehr so leicht ab ......



Wenn's meine letzte Abfahrt ist und ich schön ko bin .....


----------



## blutrausch (27. April 2011)

ich glaube nicht mal dann


----------



## Birk (28. April 2011)

Ich will ja nicht ausschließen das es an einer zu schnellen Zugstufe liegt (viele Leute fahren die Zugstufe meiner Erfahrung nach viel zu schnell) aber ich würde mir niemals anmaßen das in einem Video erkennen zu wollen. Würde mich echt interessieren wie du das machst Ope?


----------



## Ope (28. April 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht ausschließen das es an einer zu schnellen Zugstufe liegt (viele Leute fahren die Zugstufe meiner Erfahrung nach viel zu schnell) aber ich würde mir niemals anmaßen das in einem Video erkennen zu wollen. Würde mich echt interessieren wie du das machst Ope?



Ich bin ja auch hinter ihm hergefahren (da lief auch die Cam mit) um zu schauen woran sein Problem liegen könnte. Und im Video (Zeit habe ich angegeben) erkennt man sehr gut das es seinen Fuss kickt als der Dämpfer schnell ausfedert. 
Ich weiss ja auch die Stellen an denen es passiert. Wenn man das kombiniert kommt man zu diesem Schluß 
Zudem stimmt die Aussage "viele Leute fahren meiner Erfahrung nach viel zu schnell) nicht wirklich. Die meisten die bisher mit Fahrwerksproblemen kamen hatten die Zugstufe viel zu langsam. Effekt; Fahrwerk verhärtet sich z.B in der Wurzelpassage am Start.
Ich selbst mag sie auch eher schnell, ist ja auch eine Frage des subjektiven Empfindens. Zum Beispiel fahre ich die Zugstufe in Beerfelden langsamer als in Todtnau.


----------



## Birk (28. April 2011)

Ok, wenn du es natürlich auch noch live gesehen hast ist das ein bisschen was anderes.
Allerdings stimmt die Aussage "viele Leute fahren die Zugstufe meiner Erfahrung nach viel zu schnell" trotzdem da es ja *meine Erfahrung* wieder gibt und nicht deine.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. April 2011)

gähn...


----------



## ratte (30. April 2011)

Heute haben die Strecken endlich mal wieder Regen gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oidewuidsau (30. April 2011)

Hat der Park dann morgen überhaupt auf ? wg regen


----------



## EagleEye (30. April 2011)

wieso sollte er bei Regen zu haben?


----------



## Ope (30. April 2011)

Wegen Regen zu ......

   ....der war gut 
Das ist ein Bikepark, keine Rutsche für Zuckerpuppen


----------



## ratte (30. April 2011)

Während des Gewitters wurde kurz der Lift abgeschaltet, danach ging es weiter. Die halbe Stunde Schlammschlacht bis zum nächsten Guss haben wir uns dann geschenkt.
Morgen sollte ganz normales Fahren möglich sein.


----------



## oidewuidsau (30. April 2011)

Naja Osternohe zb. macht nach Regenfällen gar nicht auf.  Schlammschlacht Juhhuu


----------



## yoyojas (30. April 2011)

Juchhu endlich Regen  dann wirds morgen richtig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (30. April 2011)

oh ja ich liebe regen ...das wird wieder lustig


----------



## mtomac204de (30. April 2011)

oidewuidsau schrieb:


> Naja Osternohe zb. macht nach Regenfällen gar nicht auf.  Schlammschlacht Juhhuu



hm osternohe  bei der eröffnung war aber schön nass..und offen


----------



## yoyojas (30. April 2011)

Es steht groß geschrieben das man bei Regen nicht die North Shore befahren darf


----------



## mtomac204de (30. April 2011)

ich kann nicht lesen


----------



## yoyojas (30. April 2011)

ich weiß
nicht nur daß


----------



## mtomac204de (30. April 2011)




----------



## Eule- (30. April 2011)

Heute hat wieder jemand ein Foto von mir gemacht!(Das finde ich übrigens sehr toll an Beerfelden, dass fast immer jm dahockt und knipst) Jedenfalls, derjenige stand an dem Sprung ohne Landing, wenn man vom lift kommt sieht man diesen Sprung, der nach den Matten am Baum wo auch einige nach links springen, und nicht auf die eigendliche Radline. Also, ich war der mit dem rotweissen Demo, mit dem weißen VR, mit dem schwarzen tld trikot und dem gleichfarbigen 661Helm. Wenn jemand weiß wer das war, wo das Bild ist, oder er es selbst liest -->PN!
Gruß Johannes


----------



## macmaegges (1. Mai 2011)

Wer hat sich bei den Hardtailern im Bus umngezogen ?
Liesst er hier mit ?  Melde dich mal.


----------



## blutrausch (1. Mai 2011)

*rrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Mürre (1. Mai 2011)

Ist da jemand crazy in love??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> *rrrrrrrrr*





..........wat is ............


----------



## Ope (1. Mai 2011)

Da ziehen sich dauernd irgendwelche Leute in Bussen um 
Müssen wir jetzt Angst um unsere Poperzen haben?


----------



## macmaegges (1. Mai 2011)

Ne derjenige hat etwas liegengelassen, was er definitiv noch braucht.


----------



## blutrausch (2. Mai 2011)

wie kann man sein fahrrad vergessen


----------



## widdy75 (2. Mai 2011)

ich habe gestern vermutlich mein vorderes kreuzband dort vergessen,ob es fakt ist wird mir aber heute abend der nette herr radiologe nunninger mitteilen! ;-(
ich könnte kotzen!
aber die cörrieworscht,und diesmal die rote,war wie gewohnt geil! ;-)


----------



## ride_it (2. Mai 2011)

oha, wünsch dir gute besserung, hab dich gestern da liegen sehen. Hat irgendwer am samstag oder sonntag bilder oder videos gemacht? Hatte ein blaues Nicolai Ufo ST mit weißer Gabel und rot-weiße-schwarzes Jersey an, wär cool wenn mich jemand zufällig geknipst hat  

gruß und dank im vorraus

mark


----------



## widdy75 (2. Mai 2011)

Nee derjenige der da lag war ich nicht,ich konnte den Tag über noch fahren,also mehr oder weniger! ;-)
Aber Kreuzband scheint in Ordnung zu sein,nur ne knochen Absplitterung am Schienbein und Blut im Gelenk!
Alles wird gut!


----------



## ride_it (2. Mai 2011)

oh ok dann ist ja nicht ganz so schlimm. fahren geht bestimmt bald wieder


----------



## widdy75 (2. Mai 2011)

Na das will ich doch wohl hoffen! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecoloco (3. Mai 2011)

Für alle anderen: http://www.enduro-store.de/driver-protection/knieschutz/asterisk-cell-knieorthese-paar.php

Ich fahr ohne Kreuzband


----------



## raschaa (3. Mai 2011)

jaja, kreuzbänder werden völlig überbewertet


----------



## rumpf (3. Mai 2011)

So ist es


----------



## Ope (3. Mai 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> jaja, kreuzbänder werden völlig überbewertet



Braucht kein Mensch, wir haben prima Ersatzteile (sogar körperintern)


----------



## widdy75 (4. Mai 2011)

Naja wie auch immer,ich fahr nachher mal zum Doc und werde hören wie es weitergeht!
Aber eins ist sicher,dieses Wochenende setze ich aus! ;-(


----------



## raschaa (4. Mai 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Braucht kein Mensch, wir haben prima Ersatzteile (sogar körperintern)



gell Ope, die solle ersma in unser alter kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C3lb (4. Mai 2011)

Liest hier jemand mit der für den Streckenbau in Beerfelden zuständig ist?


----------



## EagleEye (4. Mai 2011)

ja hier lesen einige mit


----------



## C3lb (4. Mai 2011)

Würde mich mal interessieren wieviele Verletzungen die Umbauten an der roten schon gekostet haben. Die Stelle wo ehemals ein Holzdrop und jetzt eine Rampe mit Drop daneben steht um genauzusein. Am Sonntag hat die Rampe ein Schlüsselbein gekostet, gibt es da irgendwelche Statistiken?


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2011)

und für was soll das dann gut/interesannt sein???


----------



## widdy75 (4. Mai 2011)

In Farbe,als Balken oder als Torte,wie hättest du es gerne? ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2011)

als farbige balken torte in einer pp präsentation


----------



## C3lb (4. Mai 2011)

@ widdy:Torte in Farben bitte .
@ HeavyBiker: Ich halte die Stelle für sehr ungelungen und gefährlich und bin der Meinung das sie vorher wesentlich besser gelöst war. Würde halt gerne mal wissen ob das gefährlich sich auch objektiv z.B. durch erhöhte Sturzzahlen widerspiegelt.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2011)

also mich hats da noch nicht abgeworfen...kannst mich also zur statistik hinzufügen


----------



## schablone (4. Mai 2011)

Die Steilabfahrt gefällt mir auch nicht. Sie nimmt einem den ganzen Flow raus. Aber die Umfahrung mit dem kleinen Roadgap ist dafür umso geiler. 
Die Steilabfahrt ist allerdings ordentlich ausgeschildert und letztlich muss jeder selbst wissen was er sich zu traut.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2011)

schablone schrieb:


> Die Steilabfahrt gefällt mir auch nicht. Sie nimmt einem den ganzen Flow raus. Aber die Umfahrung mit dem kleinen Roadgap ist dafür umso geiler.
> Die Steilabfahrt ist allerdings ordentlich ausgeschildert und letztlich muss jeder selbst wissen was er sich zu traut.



GENAU SO schauts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C3lb (4. Mai 2011)

Ich würde ja auch nur gerne wissen ob es da vermehrt stürze gibt, ich umfahre ja selbst auch.
Aber HeavyBiker du bist schon sehr hilfreich, danke, mache dir auch direkt mal ein Diagramm:


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2011)

cool der schatten der die nacht durchflattert mach auch diagramme


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2011)

Man hätte es einfach wie letztes Jahr lassen sollen und die Energie lieber in den Bau von anderen Sachen stecken sollen. 
Es standen mal ein paar Leute vor mir am Lift die haben sich darüber unterhalten das Holzelement runter zu springen , da hilft auch keine Beschilderung mehr.
(Vorspringen könnte natürlich klappen, das traue ich aber den wenigsten zu)


----------



## visionthing (4. Mai 2011)

Herrlich. Ich muss auch sagen, das ich es für keine besonders gute Idee halte, mit viel Aufwand einen wunderbaren Drop der völlig ungefährlich war in eine nervige und gefährliche Steilabfahrt umzubauen. Allerdings hatte ich erwartet das die erste größere Verletzung passiert, wenn sich die wirklich schnellen an das Ding gewöhnt haben und ihn mit größerer Geschwindigkeit und Prejump fahren. Irgendwann springt man mal ein bisschen zu spät ab und landet unten im Flat.


----------



## Khakiflame (4. Mai 2011)

verbesserungsvorschläge zum streckenbau kommen bei den buddlern irgendwie nie an, oder werden konsequent ignoriert 

genauso wie das thema streckenpflege...ich wette an den kraterkurven hat sich nichts geändert...


----------



## EagleEye (4. Mai 2011)

die Steilabfahrt ist vielen ein Dornen im Auge, auch wenn ich mir damit vielleicht Feinde mache, ich kenne nur einen dem die gefällt

Öh Khaki meinst du den Anlieger danach oder die ..... davor?


----------



## macmaegges (4. Mai 2011)

Als ich das erste mal auf die Steilabfahrt gefahren bin, dachte ich auch, oha, wer hat denn da gebaut.

Aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat, ist sie doch ganz Ok.
 Den Drop der davor dort stand kenne ich leider nicht, nur aus Videos.


Aber von wegen nich gut gebaut... Gibt schlimmeres. 
Ich find Beerfelden Super !

Bis auf die elenden Queereinsteiger und die , die immer im Weg stehen müssen, wenns mal etwas uneinsichtig wird...


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Mai 2011)

also ich hab da letztens 4 Crashs in 1 Stunde beobachtet.. war zum knipsen im Wald unterwegs.. hatte ich soo krass auch nicht erwartet..


----------



## EagleEye (4. Mai 2011)

ok ich wusste bisher nur von 3 Crashs

ich glaub wir müssend dringendst mit Werner reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2011)

also meine rangliste sieht so aus...

auf eins, der drop wie er war
auf zwei, umleitung zum mini gap (sehr spassig)
auf drei, die hühnerleiter runterrollen


----------



## EagleEye (4. Mai 2011)

Option 3 gibts für mich nicht 
ich nehm den Wurzeldrop daneben


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Mai 2011)

ist ja nichts passiert aber die leute werden zu schnell und fliegen danach übern kicker oder in der kurve reicht es nicht mehr !


----------



## Khakiflame (4. Mai 2011)

EagleEye schrieb:


> Öh Khaki meinst du den Anlieger danach oder die ..... davor?



ich meine so ziemlich jede kurve vor dem wallride  grade die vor den grabenabfahrten.


----------



## EagleEye (4. Mai 2011)

ach ich war gerade auf der falschen Strecke 

Khaki du weißt aber dass jetzt Löcher stopfen nichts bringt, weil einfach alles zu trocken ist. Erst wenns wieder mal richtig geregnet hat kann man was machen. Letzte Woche wurden einige Löcher zu gemacht aber am Sonntag war der Kram schon wieder rausgefahren.


----------



## Sir_D (4. Mai 2011)

sicherlich werden die gesammelten Kritiken verwertet...was denkt ihr denn?
wir sind ja schließlich nicht vom Mond.
Letztlich wollte es der Betreiber so ausprobieren um die Resonanz zu testen.
Die ersten Wochen sind rum; erste Kritiken und Lob wurde gesammelt und wir werden sicher in Kürze anfangen die Strecken nach den entsprechenden Kriterien aufzubereiten.
zum Löcher flicken: Klar war es zu trocken die Tage...wir hoffen auf ein wenig Regen und dann wird das mit ein paar Sack Zement gelöst.
Was die Abfahrt angeht...wer sie nicht mag soll sie lassen..Stehen Warnschilder genug da. Ob die Rampe bleibt wird sich nach Beratungen sicher noch zeigen.
Der Wurzeldrop nebenan ist so wie er früher mal war...ohne Einsicht beim Drop...das war der Wunsch vieler.

Da bekanntlich zuviele Köche den Brei verderben ist die Bau-Mannschaft klein und wir sind auch alle berufstätig; unglaublich aber wahr , daher passiert nicht alles gleich und sofort.
Außerdem denke ich, alle die bauen LESEN mit incl. Werner.
Daher immer locker durch die Hose atmen und dran denken:
Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (4. Mai 2011)

...aber gegen oder für die löcher in der strecke hat man doch sein fahrwerk! ? ;-)


----------



## Khakiflame (4. Mai 2011)

> zum Löcher flicken: Klar war es zu trocken die Tage...wir hoffen auf ein wenig Regen und dann wird das mit ein paar Sack Zement gelöst.



super idee, warum buddelt ihr nicht einfach ein paar anlieger aussen in die kurven?


----------



## EagleEye (4. Mai 2011)

was meinst du Khaki?

jo widdy


----------



## DennisWill (4. Mai 2011)

servus zusammen!
kurze zwischenfrage: läuft der lift im moment ( ich meine da etwas gehört zu haben das er laufen kann/soll/darf) oder ist busfahrn angesagt? komme von weiter weg und war dieses jahr noch nicht in beerfelden..
danke schonmal


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Mai 2011)

guten morgen


----------



## mlb (4. Mai 2011)

Also ich find die Steilabfahrt superspaßig....ok, man muss vorher runterbremsen, aber beim kleinen Kicker und Anlieger danach hat man ja wieder ordentlich speed 
Ich finde die Abfahrt selbst auch nicht besonders schwer, Arsch nach hinten und Finger weg von der Bremse....
Hab allerdings am Anfang auch erst ein paar Anläufe gebraucht bis ich mich getraut hab, is halt ne Kopfsache.... 

Ach ja der kleine Kicker nach der Abfahrt war am letzten Samstag irgendwie anders als die Wocehn davor,was genau da geändert wurde weiß ich aber nicht. Wir waren da aller der Meinung dass das vorher besser war.


----------



## EL Pablo (4. Mai 2011)

schwer ist das ding natürlich nicht, aber die konsequenzen von einem fehler sind einfach zu gross. 
was mich immer wieder überrascht ist, dass man lieber funktionierende sachen abreisst und was anderes baut, als sich den problematischen sachen zu widmen, zum beispiel den seltsamen dirt-sprüngen am feld nach der roten. die kann doch wirklich keiner leiden und da haben sich auch schon genug leute zerschossen....


----------



## macmaegges (4. Mai 2011)

Mich hats einmal gepackt, an dem Corner Sprung, als ich mich umguckte stand der nette Herr von der Werkstatt/Radverleiherei nebendran.

Bin rechts neben die Landung gehüpft
Seit dem das passiert ist, komischerweise immer wie abgemessen in die Holzlandung.  Hab auch einige gehört, denen dieser Sprung ein Dorn im Auge war..


----------



## EL Pablo (4. Mai 2011)

seit der baum kurz hinter der landung weg ist....


----------



## EagleEye (5. Mai 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Mich hats einmal gepackt, an dem Corner Sprung, als ich mich umguckte stand der nette Herr von der Werkstatt/Radverleiherei nebendran.
> 
> Bin rechts neben die Landung gehüpft
> Seit dem das passiert ist, komischerweise immer wie abgemessen in die Holzlandung.  Hab auch einige gehört, denen dieser Sprung ein Dorn im Auge war..



Ja das sind wahrscheinlich die die immer alles Gerade, ohne irgendwelche Unebenheiten  und mit viel Anlauf und Auslauf wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (5. Mai 2011)

ich meine, warum werden aus den kurven (wurzel und fahrrinnen) nicht einfach anlieger gemacht? ist ja nicht so schwer dort ein bischen sand hinzuschaufeln und dann nette anlieger zu shapen


----------



## EagleEye (5. Mai 2011)

weil Anlieger ******* sind, so einfach ist das


----------



## Khakiflame (5. Mai 2011)

EagleEye schrieb:


> weil Anlieger ******* sind, so einfach ist das



stimmt, tschuldigung, was flowiges hat in bf nichts zu suchen


----------



## Birk (5. Mai 2011)

Wenn auf der schwarzen Anlieger gebaut werden wird es echt zu einfach, das ist schon gut so wie es ist. Außerdem wenn da Anlieger wären würde es viele Leute viel zu schnell in den Hohlweg schießen. 
Beerfelden ist doch eh schon ziemlich glatt, war Dienstag in Winterberg da nutzt man schon bei den Bremswellen den Federweg gut aus. 
Wie gesagt den Drop auf der Roten wieder herstellen und die Sprünge am Ende in Ordnung bringen und ich und sicher auch viele andere wären vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## widdy75 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich finde alles supergeil,hier und da muss Mann/Frau sich halt einfach anpassen!und wer alles glatt haben will, kann sich ja n Rennrad kaufen und ne malle Tour machen! ;-)


----------



## EagleEye (5. Mai 2011)

Widdy  genau so sehe ich das auch
ich war vor 2 Wochen im Harz und hab da ne kleine Parkrunde gemacht, danach war Beerfelden eine richtige Erholung. Da oben ist fast jeder Park ruppiger als Beerfelden und das ohne Bremswellen


----------



## Khakiflame (5. Mai 2011)

ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber...anregungen und verbesserungsvorschläge kommen einfach nicht an...


----------



## EagleEye (5. Mai 2011)

wenn ich mir ansehe was in den letzten Monaten gemacht wurde kommen meiner Meinung nach zu viele davon an 

Khaki, du musst das so sehen, du kannst wahrscheinlich zu jedem cm Strecke  min 3 verschiedene Meinungen einholen und wenn jeder seinen Kopf durchsetzen könnte würde völliges Chaos ausbrechen.
Weil einige wollen eine Waldautobahn, möglichst glatt und schön mit Anliegern (nur da kann ich auch auf ne BMX Bahn gehen)
Andere wollen eine halbe Dirtline nur dass sie im Wald ist, andere wollen nen 2.Wildbad und du kannst es nicht jedem Recht machen


----------



## widdy75 (5. Mai 2011)

Und ich glaube das letztes mehr Zwiebeln in der Currysoße waren!?und ich will sie wieder genau wie letzte Saison,so! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (5. Mai 2011)

Meine Kritik beschränkt sich ausschliesslich auf die letzten Tables auf der roten. Die sind wirklich nicht die tollsten. 

Mit der Steilabfahrt habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme, allerdings finde ich das Miniroadgap noch etwas spannender (allerdings klatsche ich fast immer mit dem linken Ellenbogen gegen den Baum vor dem Gap. Arm einklappen will irgendwie nicht in mein Hirn ^^ )

Irgendwelche Löcher gehören einfach zum Downhill. Für alle Kritiker gibt es zu Hauf Forstautobahnen und Skateparks


----------



## Vulgarius (5. Mai 2011)

@kackiflame: genau die kurven die du genannt hast sind die, welche am meisten spass machen mit fahrtechnik. und von wegen flow ich finde den part von der schwarzen im unteren teil in und um die rinne sehr flowig. wie wäre es mal an deiner stelle die bremsen so lockern das bringt auch flow! 

und man sollte auch respektieren dass sich wirklich viel getan hat im bikepark
es wird langsam ein richtiger park und das ohne wirklich gute grundlagen (dem berg ist halt von natur aus nicht soviel gegeben wie jetzt bspw. lacblanc)


----------



## Khakiflame (5. Mai 2011)

Vulgarius schrieb:


> @kackiflame: genau die kurven die du genannt hast sind die, welche am meisten spass machen mit fahrtechnik. und von wegen flow ich finde den part von der schwarzen im unteren teil in und um die rinne sehr flowig. wie wäre es mal an deiner stelle die bremsen so lockern das bringt auch flow!
> 
> und man sollte auch respektieren dass sich wirklich viel getan hat im bikepark
> es wird langsam ein richtiger park und das ohne wirklich gute grundlagen (dem berg ist halt von natur aus nicht soviel gegeben wie jetzt bspw. lacblanc)



auf ne schlaue antwort von dir hab ich ja nur gewartet


----------



## Ope (5. Mai 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Wenn auf der schwarzen Anlieger gebaut werden wird es echt zu einfach, das ist schon gut so wie es ist. Außerdem wenn da Anlieger wären würde es viele Leute viel zu schnell in den Hohlweg schießen.
> Beerfelden ist doch eh schon ziemlich glatt, war Dienstag in Winterberg da nutzt man schon bei den Bremswellen den Federweg gut aus.
> Wie gesagt den Drop auf der Roten wieder herstellen und die Sprünge am Ende in Ordnung bringen und ich und sicher auch viele andere wären vollkommen zufrieden.



Kurz und knackig auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## jan84 (5. Mai 2011)

. Mehr Dirtstrecke muss im Wald nicht sein .


----------



## blutrausch (6. Mai 2011)

Bin Sonntag da, wer kommt noch alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Mai 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> Bin Sonntag da, wer kommt noch alles?



Ich vermutlich


----------



## blutrausch (7. Mai 2011)

Nu da... haste dir ne Klingel montiert, dass ich weiß wann ich rüber muss?


----------



## blutrausch (8. Mai 2011)

gut wars - für das wetter echt wenig los.
nur mal aus interesse - fürs buggelnunner rennen ist der zielsprung das ziel oder erst nach den zwei anliegern? würd das gerne mal wissen um die zeiten zu checken. 

http://youtu.be/EIpKFj91Ri8?hd=1


----------



## ne0_ (8. Mai 2011)

Die Steilabfahrt bin ich das erste mal Beerfelden in diesem Jahr auch gedropt...

Dachte da steht noch der Drop.. knapp wars


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> ... fürs buggelnunner rennen ist der zielsprung das ziel oder erst nach den zwei anliegern? ...
> 
> http://youtu.be/EIpKFj91Ri8?hd=1



ist da demnächst was?


----------



## blutrausch (8. Mai 2011)

sofern ich das weiß, ist das ende der saison. gibts hier eigentlich irgendwen mit diesen zeitfahrdingern der in beerfelden fürn kleinen obulus damit aufkreuzt und mal ein bisschen schwanzvergleiche dokumentiert?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

achso ... zum ende erst wieder... hatte schon gehofft das auch zum anfang sowas kommt


----------



## blutrausch (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bin übrigens dafür, dass der Wettergott mal ein wenig Nasses Gold auf Beerfelden tröpfelt - langsam kriegt man ne Staublunge


----------



## jatschek (8. Mai 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> gut wars - für das wetter echt wenig los.
> nur mal aus interesse - fürs buggelnunner rennen ist der zielsprung das ziel oder erst nach den zwei anliegern? würd das gerne mal wissen um die zeiten zu checken.
> 
> http://youtu.be/EIpKFj91Ri8?hd=1



Beim Rennen wurde im Ausgang des Zielanliegers die Zeit gestoppt. Mit deiner 1,52 aus dem Video solltest du dir aber erstmal andere Gedanken machen, wie wo die Zeit gestoppt wird.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Mai 2011)

...........also ich würde seine Zeit gerne nehmen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

... sooo jetzt bitte alle die hose runter zum s....vergleich


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> gut wars - für das wetter echt wenig los.
> nur mal aus interesse - fürs buggelnunner rennen ist der zielsprung das ziel oder erst nach den zwei anliegern? würd das gerne mal wissen um die zeiten zu checken.
> 
> http://youtu.be/EIpKFj91Ri8?hd=1



Beim Rennen wird aber vom Startturm aus gestartet. 
Zumindest die letzten beiden male wurde die Schwarze an eins zwei stellen geringfügig anders gesteckt. Letztes Jahr gab es zudem eine Zeitgutschrift von drei Sekunden wenn man einen Kontakt auf der Wall getroffen hat und die innere line war glaub ich sogar abgesperrt.


----------



## jatschek (8. Mai 2011)

So ist es, Start ist wie der Name schon sagt der Startturm. Die Schwarze wurde im Rennen anders abgesteckt, was sie eher langsamer machte. Der Wallbereich war frei Schnauze befahrbar. Bei den aktuellen Bedingungen ist die Strecke mega schnell. Die Schnellsten die ich in Beerfelden kenne, brennen aktuell 1,30er Zeiten (gemessen mit Watchdog) in den Boden. 
Zum Vergleich, im Rennen letztes Jahr war es eine 1,39.


----------



## blutrausch (8. Mai 2011)

Klar - fahre ja nicht mit dem messer zwischen den zähnen sondern will nur meinen Spaß haben. Darunter versteh ich aber auch das anstochern und sich gegenseitig pushen und das funktioniert natürlich mit dem unbestechlichen faktor zeit am besten. Sollte nicht so rüberkommen als wär ich jetzt bereit fürn Rennen und Podiumsplatz  (aaaber die saison ist ja noch lang)

Also Starttum (ist klar) bis Zielanlieger ... naja dann werd ich mal versuchen unter die 1.50 zu kommen
Nehme jede Hilfe gerne in Anspruch - zb. schnellere Vorrausfahrer oder Raketenwissenschaftler.


----------



## Puky Pitt (9. Mai 2011)

wer hatte gestern in beerfelden fotografiert?
 ich glaub die topzeiten mit watchmuschi lagen sogar bei unter 1:30min


----------



## jatschek (9. Mai 2011)

Dominik hatte ne 1,29min gefahren, der direkt dahinter hängende Kevin eine 1:30min. Schnellere Zeiten sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2011)

1:29 ist schon gut. Ein Helmcam Video dazu würde mich mal interessieren. 
Ich zeichne für mich auch immer mal die Zeiten auf, entweder per Helmcam oder Gps Logger, aber so eine Watchdog Zeitmessung würde ich auch gerne mal machen.
Vergleichen kann man ja ohnehin nicht richtig wenn die Strecke nicht abgesteckt ist, sonst schneidet einer mal eine Kurve und schon ist es quasi eine andere Strecke.


----------



## hochschieben (9. Mai 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> sofern ich das weiß, ist das ende der saison. gibts hier eigentlich irgendwen mit diesen zeitfahrdingern der in beerfelden fürn kleinen obulus damit aufkreuzt und mal ein bisschen schwanzvergleiche dokumentiert?


 
mein Penis ist am längsten  muss mal schauen, wann ich wieder vorort bin... (warscheinlich 28. 29. Mai)


----------



## jatschek (9. Mai 2011)

Dominik und Kevin schneiden keine Strecke und kürzen auch nicht ab. Und 1:29min find ich etwas mehr als "gut".  Wenn man die beiden in Beerfelden sieht, hat man an der Zeit keinerlei Zweifel. Denen guckt jeder hinterher... 

Helmcamvideos sind echt Mangelware. Wir ärgern uns jedesmal, das keiner eine Go Pro Kamera hat. Zumal beide einen echt krassen Fahrstil haben. Dominik ist mehr der Moscher, Kevin fährt schöne Linien. Macht echt Spaß den hinterher zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ja nicht behauptet das die beiden Kurven schneiden, das war eher allgemein gemeint. Hab den beiden auch schon oft genug hinterher geschaut und wenn ich "gut" schreibe bedeutet das quasi das ich sprachlos bin.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> Dominik und Kevin schneiden keine Strecke und kürzen auch nicht ab. Und 1:29min find ich etwas mehr als "gut".  Wenn man die beiden in Beerfelden sieht, hat man an der Zeit keinerlei Zweifel. Denen guckt jeder hinterher...
> 
> Helmcamvideos sind echt Mangelware. Wir ärgern uns jedesmal, das keiner eine Go Pro Kamera hat. Zumal beide einen echt krassen Fahrstil haben. Dominik ist mehr der Moscher, Kevin fährt schöne Linien. Macht echt Spaß den hinterher zu fahren.



... magst den beiden dort nen altar bauen um ihnen zu huldigen?


----------



## EL Pablo (9. Mai 2011)

fanboy ;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... magst den beiden dort nen altar bauen um ihnen zu huldigen?




Zugestehen das andere Männer gut in etwas sind, erfordert ein gereiftes Selbstbewusstsein, welches ich dir unbekannter Weise absprechen möchte, nachdem ich deinen Schreibdurchfall gelesen habe!



Grüße Jan


----------



## blutrausch (9. Mai 2011)

welcher von beiden ist der mit dem grünen comm und der boxxer? der andere hat wahrscheinlich das weiße transition, oder?


----------



## widdy75 (9. Mai 2011)

Falsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> welcher von beiden ist der mit dem grünen comm und der boxxer? der andere hat wahrscheinlich das weiße transition, oder?



Kevin fährt gerade ein grünes Transition 450 und Domi ein grünes Ion


----------



## a.nienie (9. Mai 2011)

dann waren da samstag noch andere schnell 

schönes gelände 
alle drei strecken machen mächtig laune und ohne bremswellen wäre es nur halb so lustig.

falls jemand ein braunes kona hardtail abgelichtet hat...


----------



## Eule- (9. Mai 2011)

Watchdog würde ich auch mitmachen  bzw mir mal von jemandem zeigen lassen, wo man was, wie am besten fährt. Ich weiß, um hundertstel brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen, aber wäre echt nett, wenn jemand mal mir und evtl. noch anderen Interessierten zeigen würde, wo man was, am besten fährt.


----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Watchdog würde ich auch mitmachen  bzw mir mal von jemandem zeigen lassen, wo man was, wie am besten fährt. Ich weiß, um hundertstel brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen, aber wäre echt nett, wenn jemand mal mir und evtl. noch anderen Interessierten zeigen würde, wo man was, am besten fährt.



Einfach mal nett fragen  Wenn Zeit ist helf' ich gern.


----------



## Eule- (9. Mai 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Einfach mal nett fragen  Wenn Zeit ist helf' ich gern.


Danke, werde warscheinlich am Sonntag drauf zurückkommen


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2011)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Zugestehen das andere Männer gut in etwas sind, erfordert ein gereiftes Selbstbewusstsein, welches ich dir unbekannter Weise absprechen möchte, nachdem ich deinen Schreibdurchfall gelesen habe!
> 
> 
> 
> Grüße Jan



hmmmm kann mich garnicht drann erinnern die "0" gewählt zu haben... naja


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Mai 2011)

<------ mal beschwichtigend die Luft mit den Händen nach unten drückt.....

Leute bleibt mal entspannt und fahrt lieber gespannt Rad.......


----------



## Eule- (9. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr zufällig irgendwo die Bilder von dem jungen Bruschen, mit dem roten Shirt, der zw. wall und schlusssprung stand, irgendwo rumgeistern gesehen? Wenn ja, posten bitte.


----------



## jatschek (9. Mai 2011)

"Von dem jungen Burschen." 

Sagt nen 16jähriger zu nem 14jährigen. Der "Kleine" heißt Robin, im Park als Rennfloh bekannt. Ist eigentlich auch so gut wie "immer" dort. Sprich ihn einfach beim nächsten mal an.


----------



## Eule- (9. Mai 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> "Von dem jungen Burschen."
> 
> Sagt nen 16jähriger zu nem 14jährigen. Der "Kleine" heißt Robin, im Park als Rennfloh bekannt. Ist eigentlich auch so gut wie "immer" dort. Sprich ihn einfach beim nächsten mal an.



Ich habe mit meiner Frage niemals bestritten, dass ich auch noch ein Jungspunt bin, wie hätte ich ihn deiner Meinung nach beschreiben sollen?  Ja flott unterwegs ist er! Und ich habe ihn angeredet. Eventuell habe ich die Bilder ja übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (9. Mai 2011)

Rennfloh ... PASST


----------



## -Maek- (13. Mai 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Hallöle liebe Freunde der Bergabfahrfraktion
> 
> Ich selber nutze den Bikepark Beerfelden (Link: www.bikepark-beerfelden.de)
> gerne für das DH-Kraft/Ausdauertraining, denn so machts nebenbei auch noch Spaß. Auch so ist es ein kleiner aber feiner Bikepark in den viel Arbeit und Energie investiert wird. So düse ich denn öfters Sonntags auch mal schnell rüber.
> ...



ich würde gerne mit nem kumpel mitfahren


----------



## -Maek- (13. Mai 2011)

ich würde gerne mit nem kumpel mitfahren


----------



## -Maek- (13. Mai 2011)

Ich würde gerne mit nem kumpel mitfahre wenn des möglich währe bitte melden


----------



## -Maek- (13. Mai 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Hallöle liebe Freunde der Bergabfahrfraktion
> 
> Ich selber nutze den Bikepark Beerfelden (Link: www.bikepark-beerfelden.de)
> gerne für das DH-Kraft/Ausdauertraining, denn so machts nebenbei auch noch Spaß. Auch so ist es ein kleiner aber feiner Bikepark in den viel Arbeit und Energie investiert wird. So düse ich denn öfters Sonntags auch mal schnell rüber.
> ...


würde gerne mitfahren


----------



## Eule- (13. Mai 2011)

Was geht denn in dir vor? Spam der Extraklasse?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Mai 2011)

Ich denke er ist noch neu hier im Forum..........also immer schön entspannt.


----------



## blutrausch (13. Mai 2011)

Bin Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch wieder da... wenn ich glück hab.


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2011)

Mich !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2011)

samstag .... ich ich ich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. Mai 2011)

Dann sind wir, *Ope´le *und *ich* die einzigen vom harten Kern der IG´ler vor Ort........

OK *Thorsten*............Du hast somit mich am Backen hängen................


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Dann sind wir, *Ope´le *und *ich* die einzigen vom harten Kern der IG´ler vor Ort........
> 
> OK *Thorsten*............Du hast somit mich am Backen hängen................



Macht nix, um mein *Kroetchen* kümmere ich mich gern 

Himbeersahne zum Frühstück?


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich denke
> 
> er ist noch neu hier im Forum..........also immer schön entspannt.



Ja, Marek ist neu 
Wohnt auch in Hardheim 


*@ Maek;*
Du musst mal deine Nachrichten (PN) abrufen


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> OK *Thorsten*............Du hast somit mich am Backen hängen................




solange es nur am backen ist ...


----------



## Ope (13. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> solange es nur am backen ist ...



Wer weiss wo sonst noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2011)

... ok dann komm ich morgen mit klickpedale damit ich gas geben kann ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2011)

so, wieder zurück...
war ein sehr geiler tag hat viel spass gemacht und das geilste fand ich den umbau der "hühnerleiter" jetzt mit dem sprung unten macht die ja endlich mal spass  finde das sehr gut gemacht


----------



## -Maek- (14. Mai 2011)

kann morge noch en kumpel mit


----------



## widdy75 (14. Mai 2011)

Nee,das mit nem Kumpel mitbringen geht ma gar nicht!
Das kannst du echt ganz schnell vergesen! 
;-)


----------



## -Itchy- (14. Mai 2011)

Da freut sich nich nur die radde .
Mein kleiner Bro und ich waren heute auch happy, als wir auf halbem wege von eberbach nach beerfelden von nem freundlichem biker mit genommen wurden !

Besten dank nomma  !

P.S.: 
vor lauter freude, haben wir uns nich mal vorgestellt .
Man "fährt" sich aber bestimmt nomma über den weg .

Cheers !


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2011)

Hat das bisschen Regen heute eigentlich was gebracht oder ist es immer noch so staubtrocken?


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2011)

war eher der bekannte "tropfen auf den heißen stein"


----------



## floom (15. Mai 2011)

hat jemand n pic von der umgebauten hühnerleiter?


----------



## macmaegges (15. Mai 2011)

Würd mich auch interessieren.  Das mit der Hühnerleiter...


----------



## Eule- (15. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß...man sieht nicht gerne, wenn man über den "Startdouble" redet.. aber jetzt muss einfach was geschehen. Es finden sehr viele[SEHR!!], dass er eine definierte Kante braucht! Dies spiegelt sich meiner Meinung nach auch in den Unfällen wieder. Erst heute habe ich wieder einen Sturz mit Krankenwagenfolge gesehen. Soetwas muss doch nicht sein! Und ja, es kann natürlich immer überall was passieren, aber wieviele Leute da in so geringer Zeit stürzen, beziehungsweise sehr knapp einem Sturz entgehen, sprechen doch für sich!
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Mai 2011)

ha ha ... jetzt ist die hühnerleiter durch , kommt das nächste 

das ist ja hier wie das game theme park - bikepark edition


----------



## Eule- (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte überlegt untendrunter zu schreiben" Danke für eure konstruktiven Kommentare", naja aus Fehlern lernst man.


----------



## raschaa (16. Mai 2011)

also wenn es beim "startdouble" sich um den kleinen step-down-table nach der startrampe handelt wäre mein "konstruktiver" vorschlag - learn2ride. als wahrscheinlich einer der jahrgangsmäßig ältesten regelmäßigen beerfelle besucher (jaja, krötchen ist mir dennoch vorraus ^^) kann ich mich nur über die ganzen das ist nicht gut, dies ist schlecht posts hier wundern. hallo, es geht hier um schwerkraftgetriebenes biken abseits befestigter pfade! ich für mein teil probiere aus jedem streckenabschnitt bzw. hindernis das optimale raus zu holen, ob es mir persönlich zusagt oder nicht... wie oft habe ich schon diskussionen gehört/geführt (auch intern mit vereinsmitgliedern) mit dem tenor "der kicker ist aber schei55e", NEIN, der ist nicht schei55e, DU musst dein fahrstil anpassen um ihn sauber zu springen, ausprobieren, verschiedene geschwindigkeiten, verschiedene anfahrtsmöglichkeiten, vielleicht sinds gerade die 10cm rechts an der absprungkante die du noch nie probiert hast, die das ding zum super jump werden lassen.

wer regelmäßig an DH-rennen teilnimmt kennt das spiel. was samstags im trainig noch toll sich fahren ließ kann dich am sonntag im rennen direkt auf die bretter schicken... die lines ändern sich dauernd, also musst du dich dem anpassen, das ist keine betonierte piste die immer gleich ist, dass ist ja auch das spannende dran, allzeit bereit für überraschungen sein und sich den veränderten gegebenheiten anpassen, das nennt sich bikeskills!

ich sehe ein stückweit das problem auch darin, dass ganz viele junge menschen das gravity mountainbiken für sich entdecken, was ja auch toll und begrüßenswert ist. allerdings kann man mit 2 jahren bike erfahrung und nem dicken DHler schlecht von sich behaupten auf dem niveau der cracks aus den bike videos fahren zu können. gelegentlich mag das einem so vorkommen aber es ist nicht dasselbe. warum sind die konstantesten schnellen jungs/mädels im WC alle mitte 20 -30 jahre alt? weil sie über jahre lange erfahrung auf allen möglichen strecken verfügen, unendlich viele stunden auf dem bike sitzen, unzählige schmerzhafte stürze und verletzungen hinter sich gelassen haben und aus diesem reichhaltigen schatz an erfahrungen einfach zu guten fahrern werden.

gerade der "startdouble" (falls wir vom selben reden...) ist ein gutes beispiel, den kann man einfach abrollen oder mit speed wegschlucken oder mit noch mehr speed den sprung wegschlucken auf dem table zwischen springen und runter hüpfen oder einfach ganz drüber oder ganz drüber und noch ein whip raushauen dabei.... alles ist möglich, es hängt davon ab was man kann und was man will. wer sich selbst fehleinschätzt bzw. seine limits pushed wird auch mal bodenkontakt aufnehmen, so ist das nun mal.

kein hinderniss ist per se schei55e oder gefährlich, er kann für mich schei55e oder gefährlich sein weil ich schlicht und einfach nicht über die nötigen skills verfüge das ding korrekt zu nehmen. dann muss ich noch üben oder es zur not ganz bleiben lassen. 15+ meter doubles gehören zB definitiv nicht in mein repertoire, also lass ich sie...

ich fnde beerfelden toll, nicht immer gefällt mir alles, aber das ist mein problem und nicht das problem der betreiber... klar würde ich das ein oder andere wahrscheinlich anders gestalten, es ist aber nicht mein trail, also stelle ich mich der herausforderung etwas so gut zu fahren wie ich es kann auch wenn es mir persönich nicht zusagt und einige dinge die ich am anfang zum kotzen fand wurden später zu meinen favoriten....

so genug gebabbelt, nichts für ungut und bis bald in beerfelle


----------



## deimudder (16. Mai 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> also wenn es beim "startdouble" sich um den kleinen step-down-table nach der startrampe handelt wäre mein "konstruktiver" vorschlag - learn2ride. als wahrscheinlich einer der jahrgangsmäßig ältesten regelmäßigen beerfelle besucher (jaja, krötchen ist mir dennoch vorraus ^^) kann ich mich nur über die ganzen das ist nicht gut, dies ist schlecht posts hier wundern. hallo, es geht hier um schwerkraftgetriebenes biken abseits befestigter pfade! ich für mein teil probiere aus jedem streckenabschnitt bzw. hindernis das optimale raus zu holen, ob es mir persönlich zusagt oder nicht... wie oft habe ich schon diskussionen gehört/geführt (auch intern mit vereinsmitgliedern) mit dem tenor "der kicker ist aber schei55e", NEIN, der ist nicht schei55e, DU musst dein fahrstil anpassen um ihn sauber zu springen, ausprobieren, verschiedene geschwindigkeiten, verschiedene anfahrtsmöglichkeiten, vielleicht sinds gerade die 10cm rechts an der absprungkante die du noch nie probiert hast, die das ding zum super jump werden lassen.
> 
> wer regelmäßig an DH-rennen teilnimmt kennt das spiel. was samstags im trainig noch toll sich fahren ließ kann dich am sonntag im rennen direkt auf die bretter schicken... die lines ändern sich dauernd, also musst du dich dem anpassen, das ist keine betonierte piste die immer gleich ist, dass ist ja auch das spannende dran, allzeit bereit für überraschungen sein und sich den veränderten gegebenheiten anpassen, das nennt sich bikeskills!
> 
> ...


 
Danke Ra


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Mai 2011)

sehr schöner text 

... um es mal zeitgemäß auszudrücken *WORD*


----------



## yoyojas (16. Mai 2011)

Perfekt


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2011)

floom schrieb:


> hat jemand n pic von der umgebauten hühnerleiter?



ja.
bild: okkie, fahrer: unbekannt


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2011)

also ich mag den park. hardtail tauglich und man kann sich an alles rantasten.


----------



## floom (16. Mai 2011)

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2011)

Schließe mich raschaa voll an.


----------



## EL Pablo (16. Mai 2011)

ja, recht hat er! ich finds gut, dass die betreiber auf die kritik bezügl. der roten so schnell reagiert haben, aber man darf jetzt nicht anfangen, an allem rumzumäkeln. 
und grad beim startsprung sieht man halt viele drübereiern, die es besser lassen sollten. das macht aber das hindernis nicht schlechter....


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2011)

Man siehts ja nun doch auch oft genug, dass der Startsprung sauber gesprungen wird... 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ope (16. Mai 2011)

*@raschaa;*

Vielen Dank das du dir soviel Mühe gemacht hast einen wirklich tollen Kommentar zu verfassen. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele *UND* du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf!!!

Ich persönlich stelle in letzter Zeit vermehrt Stürze fest die defintiv auf die Selbstüberschätzung einiger Fahrer zurückzuführen sind. Es ist aber natürlich viel einfacher an Material oder Strecke herumzunörgeln als an den eigenen Skills


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2011)

Das erschreckte mich in Beerfelden ehrlich gesagt ungemein (kannte vorher nur Todtnau und Wildbad). Ich war jetzt dreimal da und hab dabei allein auf dem Weg vom Liftausstieg zum Start mindestens 6 oder 7 Faststürze an den Sprüngen gesehen, die eigentlich alle auf "viel Schwung, wenig Kontrolle" zurückzuführen waren. Ich glaube das ist ein Problem von "relativ einfachen" Bikeparks, dass Anfänger eben stark angezogen werden - was zweifelsohne erstmal ne gute Sache ist - die sich dann aber ziemlich schnell zerbraten können.

Die "leichten" Strecken verleiten ja dazu ohne viel Routine relativ schnell zu werden, da wirds dann halt einfach gefährlich...

Bleibt die Frage wie man am besten mit dem "Problem" umgeht... Darwin regelts zwar irgendwann, aber der schönste Weg ist es auch nicht...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> "viel Schwung, wenig Kontrolle"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutrausch (16. Mai 2011)

Man könnte es auch einfach so machen. Wer zu blöd ist das ding richtig zu springen - wie 80% rechts daneben auf der Straße anfahren und Sich und sein Material (und die Nerven der anderen, die beim beobachten, wie man sich das nächste mal auf die Fresse haut wenn man da unkontrolliert drübereiert) etwas zu ent-strapazieren.


----------



## raschaa (16. Mai 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> *@Raschaa;*
> 
> Vielen Dank das du dir soviel Mühe gemacht hast einen wirklich tollen Kommentar zu verfassen. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele *UND* du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf!!!
> 
> Ich persönlich stelle in letzter Zeit vermehrt Stürze fest die defintiv auf die Selbstüberschätzung einiger Fahrer zurückzuführen sind. Es ist aber natürlich viel einfacher an Material oder Strecke herumzunörgeln als an den eigenen Skills



gern geschehen es musste einfach raus...

wie man das phänomen "in den griff" kriegen soll ist mir allerdings ein rätsel... leider kommt demut meist erst nach dem fall.

ich weiß nicht ob es vllt. damit zusammenhängt, dass viele junge fahrer vom DJ zum DH/FR übergehen und einfach die skills und vor allem die erfahrung die für wirklich gutes fahren notwendig ist unterschätzen. beim DJ ist ja alles so toll geshaped, das springen an sich einfach (dicke tricks raushauen natürlich nicht) im video sah das mit dem DH/FR ja auch so einfach aus und schon machts BÄM...

man könnte natürlich über seinen schatten springen und einen der scheintoten ü30er (oder wie in meinem fall ü46) die den kurs scheinbar im griff haben um rat bitten, aber das wäre ja so als würde man sich vom vater trainieren lassen -> geht gar nit!

oder OPE? wann bietest du fahrtechnik trainings an? 

aber wie stand es beim tricknology in der signatur:

"Die Schwerkraft ist ein gnadenloser Lehrmeister, Crash and Learn!"


----------



## Mürre (16. Mai 2011)

Richtig durch Stürze lernt man sein Limit kennen, falls man nicht so schlau ist und es vorher schon richtig kennt oder einschätzen kann


----------



## Ope (16. Mai 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> oder OPE? wann bietest du fahrtechnik trainings an?



Mach' ich seit 2009 
Man muss mich nur fragen


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Mai 2011)

machst du echt?


----------



## Ope (16. Mai 2011)

Ja


----------



## raschaa (16. Mai 2011)




----------



## Eule- (16. Mai 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Es ist aber natürlich viel einfacher an Material oder Strecke herumzunörgeln als an den eigenen Skills


Anscheinend hast Du meinen Text nicht ganz gelesen. Es handelt sich NICHT um mich, der vom Krankenwagen abgeholt wurde Ich für meinen Teil finde jetzt auch viele Sachen super, die ich vorher echt.."Tricky" fand.
Der Startdouble steht noch in der Kategorie"Will sauber bezwungen werden." Aber damit warte ich voraussichtlich noch bis nach den Dirtmasters, das steht aber auf einem ganz andren Blatt.
Jedenfalls ist es meine Meinung, dass der Sprung viel Skill erfordert und er sehr oft unterschätzt wird, eine definierte Absprungkante könnte da entgegenkommen..aber wie gesagt KÖNNTE, ihr müsst auf keinen Fall meine Meinung teilen 
In der Regel sorge ich auch vor und schreibe desshalb immer "Meiner Meinung nach; Ich finde etc." naja, wat solls.
Achja, tolle Lösung mit der Hühnerleiter  
Zusammenfassend:
Nicht denken, der Double sollte für mich umgebaut werden, ich weiß wo meine Grenzen liegen, darum surfe ich im Moment auch nur durch!
Es könnte nur für all diejenigen eine Hilfe sein unbeschadet eine eventuelle Überschätzung zu überstehen, wenn es eine definierte Kante gäbe.


----------



## Eule- (16. Mai 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> man könnte natürlich über seinen schatten springen und einen der scheintoten ü30er (oder wie in meinem fall ü46) die den kurs scheinbar im griff haben um rat bitten, aber das wäre ja so als würde man sich vom vater trainieren lassen -> geht gar nit!
> 
> oder OPE? wann bietest du fahrtechnik trainings an?


War sonntags wieder anwesend, aber diesmal mit Freunden noch dabei und wollten nach dem Crash eh nichtmehr das Teil springen. Vielleicht werde ich kommendes Wochenende auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen, ich weiß ja wer Ope ist, aber wer Du bist ist mir noch ein Rätsel


----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> War sonntags wieder anwesend, aber diesmal mit Freunden noch dabei und wollten nach dem Crash eh nichtmehr das Teil springen. Vielleicht werde ich kommendes Wochenende auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen, ich weiß ja wer Ope ist, aber wer Du bist ist mir noch ein Rätsel



Auf wessen Angebot???
Hat Kollege *raschaa* irgendwem irgendwas angeboten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (17. Mai 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast Du meinen Text nicht ganz gelesen. Es handelt sich NICHT um mich, der vom Krankenwagen abgeholt wurde Ich für meinen Teil finde jetzt auch viele Sachen super, die ich vorher echt.."Tricky" fand.
> Der Startdouble steht noch in der Kategorie"Will sauber bezwungen werden." Aber damit warte ich voraussichtlich noch bis nach den Dirtmasters, das steht aber auf einem ganz andren Blatt.
> Jedenfalls ist es meine Meinung, dass der Sprung viel Skill erfordert und er sehr oft unterschätzt wird, eine definierte Absprungkante könnte da entgegenkommen..aber wie gesagt KÖNNTE, ihr müsst auf keinen Fall meine Meinung teilen
> In der Regel sorge ich auch vor und schreibe desshalb immer "Meiner Meinung nach; Ich finde etc." naja, wat solls.
> ...



Ich sprach nicht explizit dich an


----------



## raschaa (17. Mai 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> War sonntags wieder anwesend, aber diesmal mit Freunden noch dabei und wollten nach dem Crash eh nichtmehr das Teil springen. Vielleicht werde ich kommendes Wochenende auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen, ich weiß ja wer Ope ist, aber wer Du bist ist mir noch ein Rätsel



wenn es dich wirklich interessiert ^^
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/811


----------



## Eule- (17. Mai 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Auf wessen Angebot???
> Hat Kollege *raschaa* irgendwem irgendwas angeboten?


Keine Angst, evtl nur mal nach ner Handvoll Fahrtipps fragen


----------



## .floe. (17. Mai 2011)

> grad beim startsprung sieht man halt viele drübereiern, die es besser lassen sollten.



Es wird sie immer geben. Die Langsamen, die Übenden, die beinahe Stürzenden. Ich gehöre dazu  Und ich werde so lange über den Startsprung und alle anderen Streckenteile drübereiern, bis ich es kann.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Mai 2011)

...........


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Mai 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man mit der Bahn aus Richtung MA anreisen will, wie kommt man dann zum Park?

Grüße


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Mai 2011)

durch Weinheim, waldmichelbach usw.... google hilft


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Mai 2011)

nein ich mein, man landet ja nicht gleich in dem ort, wo der bikepark is... (oder?)
und ich möchte wissen,wie man dann vom bahnhof an den park kommt


----------



## Tribal84 (19. Mai 2011)

straße hoch trampeln !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Mai 2011)

is da irgendwas ausgeschildert?
un wenn man mehrere tage bleibn will,kann ma da auf dem parkplatz oder so schlafen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Mai 2011)

ich denke er meint ob die bahn direkt in beerfelden hält und wie er dann vom bahnhof zum park kommt...

also hoch trampeln ist da schon mal garnet so verkehrt


----------



## Tribal84 (19. Mai 2011)

richtig bahnhof -> bikepark sind glaub gute 15min mim radel 
parkplatz camping sollte kein problem sein


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Mai 2011)

k,vielen dank
wegbeschreibung hab ich jetzt dank pn 

dann werd ich wahrscheinlich demnächst ma mit nen paar kumples vorbeischauen


----------



## EagleEye (19. Mai 2011)

Campen kannst du unten am Parkplatz, sonst gibts vorn auch noch ne Pension, mir fällt nur gerade der Name nicht ein


----------



## tokay20 (19. Mai 2011)

Pension am Walde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Mai 2011)

ne,pension wird mir als armer schüler zu teuer...
außerdem macht Campen eh viel mehr spaß


----------



## CombiS (21. Mai 2011)

War ein geiler Tag, super Wetter.
Gute Besserung an den, der mim Krankenwagen weggebracht wurde.


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

ups... schon wieder einer?


----------



## CombiS (21. Mai 2011)

Ja leider, aus unsicheren Quellen weiß ich das es wohl was mit der Schulter war, aber mehr weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Denaro (21. Mai 2011)

Also allmählich mach ich mir Gedanken ob ich wirklich nach Beerfelden kommen soll  liegt´s an den Fahrern oder an der Strecke?? Ich vermute mal das erstere. Ich bin dann bestimmt auch so ein Kandidat wo mim Krankenwagen abgeholt werden muss


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

also ich würde sagen ersteres... das einzige mal das ich mir weh getan hab war auch mein eigener fehler... (zu schnell zu weit gesprungen)


----------



## widdy75 (22. Mai 2011)

Den armen Hund hat es nach dem herzsprung zerissen!


----------



## Osama (22. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> fehler... (zu schnell zu weit gesprungen)


 
und das kann in beefe ganz 'schnell' passieren...



widdy75 schrieb:


> Den armen Hund hat es nach dem herzsprung zerissen!


 
unter anderem auch an dem ganz besonders


----------



## PremiumNick (22. Mai 2011)

Hat zufällig wer fotos gemacht am 15.05.11 oder heute am 22.05? 

wenn ja würde ich eine pm sehr nett finden


----------



## archiv (22. Mai 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Den armen Hund hat es nach dem herzsprung zerissen!



jep. bei der landung weggehaun 
habs aber nicht so genau gesehen.

an der schulter verletzt? dachte am bein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Mai 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> ...unter anderem auch an dem ganz besonders



ha ha genau da war auch mein fail... dachte "probierst mal ne andere linie, die ist bestimmt schneller" ... nunja schnell wars bis zur landung direkt links auf dem abgesägten baumstumpf (hat nen satz sitzstreben gekostet  )


----------



## CombiS (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ein paar am Samstag gesehen die fotografiert haben, ist hier jemand dabei ?


----------



## Ope (23. Mai 2011)

Ich kann immer wieder nur an die Einsteiger apellieren ...
Übertreibt es nicht und schätzt euer Fahrkönnen richtig ein


----------



## Hopi (23. Mai 2011)

Denaro schrieb:


> Also allmählich mach ich mir Gedanken ob ich wirklich nach Beerfelden kommen soll  liegt´s an den Fahrern oder an der Strecke?? Ich vermute mal das erstere. Ich bin dann bestimmt auch so ein Kandidat wo mim Krankenwagen abgeholt werden muss



Es liegt an den Fahren, BF ist ein so geiler flowiger Park in dem man den ganzen Tag Spaß haben kann. Aber wenn ich glaube ich muss es überreißen, dann geht es halt auch mal in die Hose. Das kann dem guten Fahrer genau so treffen wie den Anfänger.  Man sollte BF nicht unterschätzen, wenn man da nicht aufpasst kann es eine extrem auf die Fresse hauen, aber wie gesagt, liegt eher an den Fahrern und nicht am Park.


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Mai 2011)

Osama schrieb:
			
		

> unter anderem auch an dem ganz besonders


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2011)

so... morgen auch mal wieder am start... nach 3 wochen cc äktschen


----------



## deimudder (28. Mai 2011)

Dito  Bis morgen


----------



## Festerfeast (28. Mai 2011)

Werden die Fotos die der Fotograf heute geschossen hat eigentlich irgendwo veröffentlicht?


----------



## L+M (28. Mai 2011)

Meine sind in meinem Album. Würde mich aber nicht als Fotograf bezeichnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutrausch (30. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass ich nächsten Sonntag endlich mal wieder vor Ort bin. Schon wieder 3 Wochen nicht gefahren...
ps.: Kann mich da vielleicht irgendjemand aus der Gegend mitnehmen? Hab leider kein Auto zur verfügung und Zugfahren ist nicht so 
Einer von den Heidelberschern vielleicht?


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

is die bespaßungs örtlichkeit auch am donnerstag (feiertag) geöffnet oder nur am freitag dem brückentag?

(bitte sagt auch donnerstag  )


----------



## ratte (30. Mai 2011)

> 2 x 4 Tage "rocken" im Bikepark Beerfelden ...
> Wir haben am Freitag, den 03.06.2011 und am Freitag, den 24.06.2011 geöffnet, so dass Ihr an Christi Himmelfahrt und Fronleichnam jeweils von Donnerstag bis Sonntag bei uns biken könnt.
> cu and ride on


Zufrieden?


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

huch... wenn man lesen kann ist man klar im vorteil  ...danke


----------



## habbadu (30. Mai 2011)

L+M schrieb:


> Meine sind in meinem Album. Würde mich aber nicht als Fotograf bezeichnen!



Aber Talent kann man dir nicht absprechen


----------



## L+M (30. Mai 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> Aber Talent kann man dir nicht absprechen


Danke!  Da lohnt sich die "Arbeit".

Ich werde übrigens zu 99% am Freitag ab morgens 11.00 Uhr wieder da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayZed (30. Mai 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> Aber Talent kann man dir nicht absprechen



x2...geile Fotos!


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Mai 2011)

ich werd wohl donnerstag aufschlagen... der letzte samstag hat mich so stoked das ich es kaum abwarten kann 
laut wetter.com sollte das wetter da ja auch wieder passen


----------



## Ope (30. Mai 2011)

Wie jetzt?
Ist DH fahren wetterabhängig??? Wenn ja, seit wann?


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2011)

naja... zumindest ein klein wenig schon... (wenns wärend dessen anfängt , kein thema , aber ich muß net schon in strömendem regen aus dem auto aussteigen  )aber ich freu mich wenns geregnet hat, wenigstens keine staublunge mehr und hoffentlich etwas mehr grip 
als ich hinter cpt. liteville (thomas glaub ich kann das sein?... sorry für mein namesgedächtnis  ) hats schon mächtig gestaubt ...


----------



## tokay20 (31. Mai 2011)

Seit gestern!


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2011)

hats gestern schon geregnet? also bei uns net


----------



## tokay20 (31. Mai 2011)

Neeee....seit gestern ist DH fahren wetterabhängig  

Ah - nun seit vorgestern


----------



## deimudder (31. Mai 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich irgenwo Bilder vom Sonntag? Hatte mit nem Fotografen im Bombenkrater gequatscht. Rote/schwarzes Trikot + blaues Intense 951


----------



## Ope (31. Mai 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgenwo Bilder vom Sonntag? Hatte mit nem Fotografen im Bombenkrater gequatscht. Rote/schwarzes Trikot + blaues Intense 951



Der Fotograf hatte ein rot/schwarzes Trikot und ein blaues Intense 951  
Ich glaub' du wirst schizophren


----------



## jatschek (31. Mai 2011)

Naja Thorsten.... der war etwas flach meinst nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2011)

also heut hats bei uns geregnet  ... morgen früh geh ich trotzdem biken  100% enduro time und donnerstag 100% beerfelden


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> Naja Thorsten.... der war etwas flach meinst nicht?



Ich kann nur flach ...


----------



## Tribal84 (1. Juni 2011)

aber das muss manchmal halt auch einfach sein


----------



## deimudder (1. Juni 2011)

Ja ja ope. Der war wirklich gut. Nächstes mal kriegst dafür nen Schwinger auf die Naht


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2011)

wie wird denn morgen der boden sein?... minion 42a ST vorn drauflassen oder besser highroller 60a... den swampthing werd ich net gleich brauchen oder?


----------



## widdy75 (1. Juni 2011)

Gut das ich nur die schlappen habe die drauf sind,so muss ich mir schonmal keine Gedanken um Reifenwechseln machen! ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Gut das ich nur die schlappen habe die drauf sind,so muss ich mir schonmal keine Gedanken um Reifenwechseln machen! ;-)



da ist schon was wahres drann 

aber wenn man schon die auswahl hat (liegen ca 10 pellen hier im keller) kann man schon versuchen das optimale rauszuholen... auf dem walboden mach ich mir da net so die gedanken aber auf den neuen holzspielsachen weis ich net wie da so der grip ist (speziell auf der roten die neuen sachen)


----------



## EagleEye (1. Juni 2011)

auf den Holzsachen sind die Reifen völlig egal, entweder du hast Grip oder du rutschst 
und bei Feuchtigkeit würde ich da sehr vorsichtig sein


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2011)

hmmmm dann mach ich vorn den highroller drauf und hinten lass ich... die hühnerleiter lass ich einfach weg und der corner double stepdown was weis ich schlag mich tot mit holzlandung auf der roten wird schon schief gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (1. Juni 2011)

ist eh viel zu kurz  Hab schon fast mein Tretlager vor den Baum gesetzt und das nur beim anrollen


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2011)

hab ich auch schon gemerkt ... als ich den das erste mal springen wollte war ich mir net sicher und hab mich von jemandem ziehen lassen... hinterher wusste ich , ich wäre viel zu schnell gewesen


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ja ja ope. Der war wirklich gut. Nächstes mal kriegst dafür nen Schwinger auf die Naht



Aggressives Pack


----------



## deimudder (1. Juni 2011)

So morgen kriegst du's!


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Juni 2011)

hi hi das will ich sehen...  ... aber pass auf sonst überfährt er dich mim rollator... *duckundweg*


----------



## Ope (1. Juni 2011)

Bin dieses WE gaaaaa ned daaaaaaa (und auch morgen nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Juni 2011)

kann man eig. noch "sektionstraining" machn,wenn man mit dem letzten lift hochgefahrn ist?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Juni 2011)

Warum nicht ?

Es wird Dich niemand daran hindern.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2011)

altaaaaaaaaa war das geil heut... wasser hat der strecke richtig gut getan, und schei$ auf bodenwellen oder sonstwas... bremse auf und drüber   
hatte mit meinen kumpels heut 200% spass


----------



## schablone (2. Juni 2011)

ja, die Strecken waren heute echt perfekt. Freu mich auf Samstag...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Juni 2011)

Sers *Schablön´chen*....................


----------



## schablone (2. Juni 2011)

Abend *Kröt' chen....*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Juni 2011)

:d


----------



## deimudder (2. Juni 2011)

War echt geil Heute. Bin gerade heimgekommen und habe schon die Bilder gesichtet. Werde hier den Link posten...

Mich mal heute vor der Linse:


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Juni 2011)

sehr schön  bin gespannt


----------



## deimudder (3. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sehr schön  bin gespannt



Da! Die Bilder von gestern... Hoffe sind paar dabei, die gefallen:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626751097539/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Juni 2011)

ja servus  ... sind schöne bilder dabei 
kannst mir das P6028685 bild irgendwie zugänglich machen? isn kollege von mir der hier im forum net vertreten is


----------



## deimudder (3. Juni 2011)

Mail!? Sind aber so 6 MB pro Bild


----------



## Ope (3. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube ich muss mal mit *deimudder* das alt hergebrachte und immer wieder beliebte Stock/Speichen Spiel spielen ...... grübel


----------



## L+M (3. Juni 2011)

auf welcher Linie ist der Sprung? Würde mich mal reizen da zu fotografieren. Ich kenn`ja bisher nur die Rote.

@deimudder
sind ein paar schöne Bilder dabei!


----------



## schablone (3. Juni 2011)

Du kennst die "Rote" noch nicht richtig hab ich das Gefühl. 
Der Sprung kommt direkt nach einer Wegkreuzung im oberen Teil der roten Strecke.


----------



## jatschek (3. Juni 2011)

Auf der Roten. 

Ist direkt neben dem Herzsprung. Wenn du vom Lift aussteigst und hoch zum Startturm gehst, ist dieser Sprung direkt an der Waldstraße. Herzsprung und diesen Holzsprung trennen vielleicht (nicht einmal) 20m Luftlinie.


----------



## Ope (3. Juni 2011)

Nicht einmal 20m


----------



## L+M (3. Juni 2011)

schablone schrieb:


> Du kennst die "Rote" noch nicht richtig hab ich das Gefühl.
> Der Sprung kommt direkt nach einer Wegkreuzung im oberen Teil der roten Strecke.


Dein Gefühl täuscht dich nicht! Werd das morgen ändern und mal mehr Zeit mitbringen...... Heut hat es mir leider nicht gereicht.

Danke!


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Juni 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank für den perfekten Tag heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L+M (4. Juni 2011)

Bilder von heute sind in meinem Album. Viel Spass beim anschauen....


----------



## Sir_D (4. Juni 2011)

Danke dir...Super Bilder !
schade eine halbe sec zu früh bei mir; sonst hättest noch den Tail-Whip drauf...
Trotzdem thx alot


----------



## CombiS (9. Juni 2011)

Wie sind die Streckenverhältnisse, bzw. wie werden sie Samstag sein, denn es soll ja nicht mehr Regnen? Trocken oder Matschreifen?
Danke


----------



## Tribal84 (9. Juni 2011)

warte ich schmeiß die glaskugel an .... perfektes wetter  also kannst mir trockenreifen kommen !


----------



## CombiS (9. Juni 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Juni 2011)

montag jemand da?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutrausch (11. Juni 2011)

Sonntag jemand da?


----------



## PremiumNick (11. Juni 2011)

bin sonntag da


----------



## Yannick_ (12. Juni 2011)

top tag heut gehabt! bis auf das ich mich bei der letzten abfahrt lang gemacht hab, beim versuch über den drop auf der grünen zu surfen und mir das vorderrad zu früh nach unten abgehauen ist. danke nochmal an den fahrer hinter mir ( weißes norco, lila trikot  ), dass er abgebremst hat und nicht in mich rein geballert ist 
bis auf ne schürfwunde bin ich also heil geblieben und so war das ein nicer tag!!!


----------



## jatschek (12. Juni 2011)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> danke nochmal an den fahrer hinter mir ( weißes norco, lila trikot  ), dass er abgebremst hat und nicht in mich rein geballert ist



Dann meld ich mich gleichmal zu Wort. Dein Stunt sah echt heftig aus. Dachte du wolltest da nen Frontflip runtermachen. Jetzt kapier ich auch wie das passieren konnte. 

Aber gut das du den Crash so gut überstanden hast, hätte auch anders ausgehen können.


----------



## Yannick_ (12. Juni 2011)

joa, en frontflip wär auch ne idee gewesen 

bin auch froh, dass mir nix weiter passiert ist! bin ja aber auch noch die landung aufm vorderrad runtergerollt


----------



## Kirschblotze (12. Juni 2011)

Weiss jemand wo es die Bilder von den Jungs gibt, die heute geblitzt haben?


----------



## deimudder (12. Juni 2011)

Dauert noch bisserl... Bin erst seit 20.30 daheim und werde die Tage mal den Link posten


----------



## raschaa (13. Juni 2011)

bis 22:00 sollte es doch klappen tobi


----------



## ScareBraker (13. Juni 2011)

Würde auch gern die Fotos von Sonntag in Beerfelden sehen!


----------



## Osama (13. Juni 2011)

ich auch, bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokay20 (13. Juni 2011)

Warst du Sonntag denn da ?


----------



## L+M (13. Juni 2011)

meine Bilder von *heute *sind in meinem Album


----------



## Hardtail94 (13. Juni 2011)

weiß einer von euch,wie's der person geht,die vom Krankenwagen abgeholt wurde?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## mhm (13. Juni 2011)

Servus,
ja, das war ein Kumpel von mir
Ist eig alles ok, Schürfwunden etc, aber nichts am Nacken/Kopf soweit..


----------



## Hardtail94 (13. Juni 2011)

kam der KW wegen Verdacht auf nacken-verletzungen?


----------



## mhm (13. Juni 2011)

Er war wohl kurz benommen bzw. weggetreten, also eher Verdacht auf Gehirnerschütterung


----------



## L+M (14. Juni 2011)

mhm schrieb:


> Servus,
> ja, das war ein Kumpel von mir
> Ist eig alles ok, Schürfwunden etc, aber nichts am Nacken/Kopf soweit..


Schön zu lesen, das nix schlimmeres passiert ist!


----------



## Osama (14. Juni 2011)

tokay20 schrieb:


> Warst du Sonntag denn da ?


 
am sonntag nicht aber am montag


----------



## tokay20 (14. Juni 2011)

Aber er wollte doch die Bilder vom Sonntag hochladen 

Hat das enen Grund das du immer dann da bist wenn ich net da bin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (14. Juni 2011)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, war am Samstag zumindest ein Knipser anwesend (Herzsprung/Wallride) gibts die Bilder irgendwo??


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Juni 2011)

was ich mal so in die runde werfen muß... finde es geil das so ziemlich das genörgel wegen der strecke abklingt... scheinbar macht der betreiber dann DOCH was richtig


----------



## Hardtail94 (14. Juni 2011)

*nörgelmodus/an*
der zielanlieger sit nicht für meine geschwindigkeit gedacht.bin rausgeflogen un hab mir die standrohre ruiniert :'(
*nörgelmodus/aus*


----------



## Ope (14. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> was ich mal so in die runde werfen muß... finde es geil das so ziemlich das genörgel wegen der strecke abklingt... scheinbar macht der betreiber dann DOCH was richtig



Die  North Shore Bretter auf der roten reiss ich persönlich wieder ab .... genau den anspruchsvollen Teil mit Brettern zuzunageln ist Unsinn.
Da wird sich ne bessere Alternative finden.

*
@Hardtail94;*
Pffff im Zielanlieger rauszufliegen hat nichts mit Geschwindigkeit zu tun ....
Da rasen sauschnelle Fahrer durch ohne abzufliegen


----------



## PremiumNick (14. Juni 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Da muss ich dezent lächeln ......
> Schau mal bei facebook rein
> Die bekackten North Shore Bretter auf der roten reiss ich persönlich wieder ab .... genau den anspruchsvollen Teil mit Brettern zuzunageln ist allergrösster Schwachsinn.




absolut richtig.. wüsste mal gerne den Grund für diesen nutzlosen Bau.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2011)

naja die hühnerleiter lass ich immer aus auf der roten... hab mir da so ne "alternativ" linie rausgesucht 

und bei facebook bin ich net... das ist teufelszeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (15. Juni 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Da muss ich dezent lächeln ......
> Schau mal bei facebook rein
> Die bekackten North Shore Bretter auf der roten reiss ich persönlich wieder ab .... genau den anspruchsvollen Teil mit Brettern zuzunageln ist allergrösster Schwachsinn.



Hä, verstehe das Problem nicht, regen sich jetzt alle auf weil drei Wurzeln weniger da sind? 

Finde es ist weder ein Gewinn noch ein Verlust, dafür gefallen mir die Steilabfahrt und der anschließende Double auf der Roten jetzt nach den Umbauten deutlich besser.


----------



## blutrausch (15. Juni 2011)

es gibt noch andere strecken außer die schwarze?


----------



## Osama (15. Juni 2011)

na ja, habe mich soweit mit dem holz.... na sagen wir arrangiert.
nur zu dem shape des 'kickers' fällt mir nur ein  'steht's bemüht im rahmen seiner möglichkeiten' ...


----------



## deimudder (15. Juni 2011)

Geht das jetzt wieder von vorne los??? Und ja, der Zeilanlieger war letztes Jahr besser, da noch nicht plattgefahren. Da zZ sau viele Fahrer jedes WE da sind und die Witterung bisher keine Ausbesserungsarbeiten erlaubt hat, sind manche Sachen halt kniffliger. 

Mein Gott, dass ist DH/FR und kein Hallenhalma...

Über Winterberg regt sich kein Schwanz auf, aber da steht alle Ritt lang wirklicher Shice rum. 

Muss echt die Tage die Bilder vom Sonntag posten, sonst nimmt dieses hohle Genörgel wieder seinen Lauf.


----------



## EagleEye (15. Juni 2011)

PremiumNick schrieb:


> absolut richtig.. wüsste mal gerne den Grund für diesen nutzlosen Bau.



ich kenn den Grund, das liegt an einer gewissen Person 


Birk der Grund warum sich darüber aufgeregt wird, ist dass Beerfelden eh kaum "schwierige" Sachen hat und wenn jetzt immer mehr Sachen aus den Strecken genommen wird kannst du gleich Forststraßen fahren.


----------



## Khakiflame (15. Juni 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> in winterberg bauen aber leute an der strecke die ahnung haben vom streckenbau


----------



## deimudder (15. Juni 2011)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> in winterberg bauen aber leute an der strecke die ahnung haben vom streckenbau


 
aha...


----------



## EL Pablo (15. Juni 2011)

also ich find die änderungen an der roten gelungen. an dem oberen holzteil kommt man wie früher imernoch vorbei und die beiden anderen änderungen passen. finds gut, dass so schnell auf die kritik reagiert wurde.


----------



## EagleEye (15. Juni 2011)

ja nur das obere Teil nimmt den Spaß und hat die schönen Wurzeln weg gemacht

welche beiden anderen Änderungen meinst du?


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juni 2011)

ich für meinen teil finde 90% der neuen Holzteile einfach nicht schön umgesetzt..
der cornerjump auf der roten ist fein... die steilabfahrt find ich um längen schlechter wie letztes Jahr der drop / die Northshore ist reine Holzverschwendung bzw. war das evt ne ABM Massnahme....
Der Einstiegsdouble auf die Grüne hätte man nun auch einfach wegmachen können...da fehlt der shape komplett.. die Anfahrt zum Bombenkrater hätte mal ne Schaufel Sand gebraucht...
Es wurde viel auf der roten gemacht und ich finde die auch klasse. die neuen umfahren mit mini roadgap sind fein usw. 

alles ein Jammern auf Hohem Nivea ....wenn man aber jede Woche dort fährt nervt manches einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (15. Juni 2011)

Tribal  bis auf den Double auf der Grünen volle Zustimmung


----------



## EL Pablo (15. Juni 2011)

ich mein die steilabfahrt, die jetzt etwas entschärft wurde und den double unterhalb davon. die landung fand ich davor etwas zu schmal und kurz, vor allem weil man erst in der luft gesehen hatte, ob man richtig lag...


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juni 2011)

eagle der double auf die grüne ist nun soooo langweilig,kein shape.. usw ..


----------



## EagleEye (15. Juni 2011)

ja aber abreißen muss man ihn deshalb nicht gleich 

el pablo, das ganze Teil ist ....  die Landung ist wie der Absprung "komisch"


----------



## Das_Playmobil (15. Juni 2011)

mMn. kann man alles so lassen. Alles fahrbar, alles macht Spaß. 
Das einzige was mich persönlich stört ist das verschenkte Potential bei den Schlusstables der roten Strecke.


----------



## EagleEye (15. Juni 2011)

klar fahrbar ist alles, aber viele der neuen Sachen machen nicht wirklich Spaß
oft sind die alten Sachen einfach besser gewesen


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2011)

@ alle denen es nicht spass macht ... warum kommt ihr dann hin?


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juni 2011)

Keiner sagt es macht generell keinen spass aber neue dinge sollte einfach sinnvoll gebaut werden und alten flow nicht zerstören..


----------



## EagleEye (15. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker, ich hab darüber schon ein paar mal letztes WE nachgedacht 
gerade diese "Northshore" (eigentlich  nur ein paar Bretter aufm Boden) hätten mich schon so weit gebracht nicht mehr nach Beerfelden zu fahren

Aber Werner war da recht einsichtig und daher denke ich dass sie wohl wegkommen und mein größtes Übel ist wieder weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> @ alle denen es nicht spass macht ... warum kommt ihr dann hin?




Weil viele von uns.....zumindest der harte Kern, fast von Anbeginn dabei war und der Park den Leuten ans Herz gewachsen ist.
Einige von uns, mich eingeschloßen, holten sich hier ihre ersten DH-Sporen.
Viele Bekannte, aus dehnen im Laufe der Zeit teilweise sogar Freunde wurden, wurden nach Beerfelle geschleift......Kinder wurden dazu verdonnert (  ) im DH-Dress die Strecken runterzupreschen.......schöne Picknicks und Grillabende, was sage ich.....Grill WE......nette Leute wiedertreffen usw...........

reicht Dir das ?


----------



## Khakiflame (15. Juni 2011)

Ach gerd, du kannst ja so romantisch sein wenn es um beerfelden geht  , aber seit letztem jahr hat das alles stark nachgelassen, der flow ist weg und so richtig spass machen die jetzt zuvollen strecken auch nicht mehr...ich will wieder den verrückten polen und den lt28 mit hänger haben.
Es ist wie es ist, zu viele (schlechte) köche verderben den brei, eigentlich schade, war echt mal ein sehr schöner park mit viel potential...


----------



## visionthing (15. Juni 2011)

Jetzt übertreibt es doch mal nicht. So verschlimmbessert ist Beerfelden jetzt nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## EL Pablo (16. Juni 2011)

finde auch das ihr übertreibt. dank lift kommt man endlich auf seine fahrten und ich kenn keinen bikepark, in dem einem weniger vor die karre gefahren wird, anstehen muss man auch fast nie. gerade das mit dem zu voll kann ich also nicht verstehen.
und bei dem ständigen gejammmere, der park sei zu einfach glaub ich einfach, dass die leute sich fahrerisch weiterentwickelt haben... wesentliches hat sich ja eigentlich nicht verändert und wenn, dann ist was dazu gekommen. (ja, ich weiss, der drop auf der roten....)


----------



## Osama (16. Juni 2011)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> dann ist was dazu gekommen. (ja, ich weiss, der drop auf der roten....)


 
also, du weißt es doch...


----------



## EL Pablo (16. Juni 2011)

erwischt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (16. Juni 2011)

Am schlimmsten finde ich,das die Betreiber einfach die Leute jedes Wochenende zwingen in einem Park zu biken der gar nicht schön und gepflegt ist! ;-)


----------



## yoyojas (16. Juni 2011)




----------



## noon (16. Juni 2011)

Das nennt man Ironie...


----------



## Eule- (16. Juni 2011)

So jetzt hört aber mal auf! Das Rumgemeckre am Anfang war ja schon.. arg.. aber seitdem etwas eingelenkt wurde, wurde es nur noch mehr! Kann es sein, dass hier jeder seinen eigenen "Dream"-Park haben will? 
Finde den Park echt angenehm..und man kann es nie allen recht machen.
Aber kleine Anmerkung Meinerseits.. Bitte kennzeichnet doch nächstens die neuen Segmente(Ganz besonders der neu gemacht Double auf der grünen!!)..hätte mir ne kaputtne Felge erspart  Einfach ein Schildl, oder en Zettel mit "!!NEU!!" oder soetwas in der Art


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Juni 2011)

hast vergessen ironie an und aus zu schreiben


----------



## Eule- (16. Juni 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hast vergessen ironie an und aus zu schreiben


  zitiere bitte, was ich nach deiner Meinung mit Ironie unterlegen sollte?


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Juni 2011)

war an widdy75 gerichtet... wir haben wohl gleichzeitig getippt


----------



## deimudder (16. Juni 2011)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo es die Bilder von den Jungs gibt, die heute geblitzt haben?



So die Bilder sind zu 60% bearbeitet und am hochladen. Leider hat unser Kamerakind wenig Ahnung von meiner Kamera und Fokusieren. Musste echt fast alles bearbeiten und war doch einiges an Ausschuss... Werde mich morgen mal an den Rest machen und hochladen. So noch mal mich vom Sonntag 12.06. 

Gruß 

Käpt'n Hessen





Link zum Album:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626977686846/


----------



## L+M (16. Juni 2011)

Ich nehme mit einem Foto vom Montag an einem Wettbewerb teil:
http://www.ichbin.nikonwelt.at/galerie/beitrag/33531

Wem das Bild gefällt, darf gerne für mich voten! 

@deimudder
sind ein paar schöne Bilder dabei!


----------



## blutrausch (17. Juni 2011)

Jap echt schick.

ich muss jetzt aber mal in die Runde fragen. Bin ich so unfotogen und/ oder langsam. Noch nie Bild von mir am Start gewesen obwohl ich nun doch schon das ein oder andere Mal geblitzdingst wurde. 

Ich protestiere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (17. Juni 2011)

frag mich mal  die fotos von mir waren alle ausschuß


----------



## vitamin72 (18. Juni 2011)

wie waren denn heut die wetter bzw. streckenverhältnisse, isses sehr matschig gewesen ? und an die erbauer  : danke für das, ich denke mal ehrenamtliche, engagement und die streckenpflege. die rote strecke taugt jetzt saugut. und wer es braucht soll die steilabfahrt halt runter droppen und gut.


----------



## Eule- (19. Juni 2011)

Da sich noch niemand beschwert hat, tuhe ich das jetzt!
Bitte wer kommt auf eine wirklich so grundlos besc****** Idee, ein Geländer(das übrigens aussieht wie ein Müllhaufen) in die offene Kurve auf der Schwarzen zu stellen? Was soll der MIST?!?!?! Da wird ja noch nichtmal ein Baum umfahren oder sonstwas, darf man nichtmehr seine individuelle Line haben? Wenn das so ist, dann benutzt gleich die Absteckpfosten um Absperrband wie bei Rennen! 
Das Ding mit dem Aufstellen morscher Bäume und planlose umwickeln mit Baustellenband sieht einfach echt zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aus.
--
Ganz zu schweigen von dem baugleichen Element, das direkt in der Rechtskurve nach der offenen Kurve steht..auch auf der besagten schwarzen Strecke. Es mag sein, dass manche das als Abkürzung nehmen um schneller auf die Sprünge(Kicker, queer durchgesägter Baumstamm, oder Kicker mit längerer Airtime, wenn ihr wisst welchen Streckenabschnitt ich meine..) aber der größte Teil benutzt es, um sich zu retten, wenn man zu schnell ist!! Und ich lege meine Hand dafür ins Feuer, dass das schon einige an der Stelle machen mussten! Wenn das jetzt passiert zerschießt man sich an morschen Baumstämmen, die an so ein Alu-Gestell angelehnt sind! Das ist NICHT GUT! und vor allem.. NICHT SICHER!!
Ich bitte um eine bessere und sicherere Lösung wie Absperrband alleine..gut muss man halt einmal die Woche neu spannen, aber ich finde das ist es wert die Gesundheit der Fahrer zu schützen und das Fahren so sicher wie möglich zu machen! 


Ihr merkt, ich schreibe selten soetwas und mit dieser Meinung bin ich nicht alleine, ich hoffe ihr, besonders die Verantwortlichen(!!!) werden das ernst nehmen und nicht ihr Egomanes und sowas von nicht-allgemeine Denken durchsetzen!


----------



## EagleEye (19. Juni 2011)

das Problem ist dass mittlerweile auf der Schwarzen sehr viele nicht auf der normalen Strecke fahren sondern nur irgendwo gerade durch fahren. Das sorgt für einige fast Zusammenstöße und macht nur die Gegend kaputt.

Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können dass in Beerfelden kein Absperrband gespannt werden darf, daher die Sache mit den Bäumen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2011)

Dann eben gescheite Absperrungen.........Du weißt was und wo ich meine *Igel*...........hatten wir doch schon vor Monaten der Leitung empfohlen....
.........


----------



## Eule- (19. Juni 2011)

Das Ding mit den Baumstämmen geht mal ganricht! Das mit dem Durchfahren zwar auch nicht, aber wie gesagt, genau an dieser Kurve fliegt man gerne mal raus! Da geht es nicht wenn halb verfaulte Baumstämme aufgestellt werden, wo Äste rausstehen! Da könnt ihr ja gleich Stacheldraht spannen...
Und das Gerümpel in der offenen Kurve muss wieder weg!Weil da noch der eigendliche Weg ist, nur Lineoptimierung von manchen betrieben wurde, und der "Anlieger" eng geschnitten wird. Wenn ihr wirklich möchtet, dass das nicht geschiet baut dort die kompletten zwei kurven komplett um, was aber wirklich nicht gut wäre...macht das Gerümpel einfach weg, und lasst die Leute ihre eigenen Lines fahren solange man nicht von dem eigendlichen Weg abkommt!!


----------



## PremiumNick (19. Juni 2011)

vitamin72 schrieb:


> wie waren denn heut die wetter bzw. streckenverhältnisse, isses sehr matschig gewesen ? und an die erbauer  : danke für das, ich denke mal ehrenamtliche, engagement und die streckenpflege. die rote strecke taugt jetzt saugut. und wer es braucht soll die steilabfahrt halt runter droppen und gut.




ich glaube um die steilabfahrt gings nie.. nur um die unnütze neue northshore bischen weiter vorne, da wo vorher nur wurzeln waren.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2011)

ich hab echt keinen plan wo das sein soll... hat da mal einer ein bild?


----------



## EagleEye (19. Juni 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05245559.65900.214313798582583&type=1&theater
das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2011)

huch  jetzt war ich mal anderthalb wochen net dort und dann sowas 
... naja mal sehen next WE


----------



## PremiumNick (19. Juni 2011)

ist absoluter mist... das ding macht keinen spaß :/


----------



## Sir_D (19. Juni 2011)

da sind wir uns einig Eagle !!! Null Sinn und Flow... an diesem Teil

Allerdings mÃ¶chte ich was zu Eule loswerden:

Finde die direkte Line einfach nur Rotz...wer die Kurven net trifft sollte halt Ã¼ben oder sich langsam annÃ¤hern...sind ja net bei "WÃ¼nsch dir was" sondern bei "So isses" 

In einen Bikepark zu gehen um dann meine individuelle Linien zu fahren bzw. sich es einfach zu machen, ist  meines VerstÃ¤ndnis nach nicht der Sinn eines Bikeparks ! 
Wenn du fahren willst wie du mÃ¶chtest, solltest du dir ne Strecke in deinen Garten bauen oder deinen PrivatWald...die kannst DU dann legen wie du bock hast.
Was die Absperrungen angeht Ok...net ganz unrecht...aaaber;
ich finde deinen Ton und die Art wie du hier etwas von dir gibst sicher nicht deinem Intellekt entsprechend ... 
Du solltest mal bedenken wie das geschriebene Wort so daherkommt...
wenigstens DAS sollten wir mittlerweile ALLE wissen.
Was das mit Egomanie zu tun hat musst du mir erklÃ¤ren...

"
*Egomanie* (von griech. bzw. lat. _ego_ = ich + griech. Î¼Î±Î½Î¯Î± manÃ­a = Raserei; auch *Ich-Sucht*) ist eine krankhafte Selbstbezogenheit oder Selbstzentriertheit.[1] Die betroffene Person wird als _Egomane_ bezeichnet. Sie hat das BedÃ¼rfnis, stets im Mittelpunkt allen Handelns und Geschehens zu stehen oder interpretiert AblÃ¤ufe ichbezogen.
 Egomanie tritt als eines von mehreren Symptomen einer Manie im Rahmen einer bipolaren StÃ¶rung (manisch-depressive Krankheit) in Erscheinung und wird dabei von Megalomanie  (GrÃ¶Ãenwahn) begleitet. Die Begrifflichkeit Egomanie wird aber vielfach  auch rein umgangs- oder alltagssprachlich ohne den Anspruch einer  Ã¤rztlichen Diagnose verwendet."


Ich bin verwirrt, Eulenkollege !!!


----------



## Eule- (19. Juni 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt, Eulenkollege !!!


Hallo werter Druidenkollege(schließe ich aus deinem"Baumschmuser")
Warst du schonmal in anderen Bikeparks? 
Wenn nein, dann hol das noch, und sag mir, ob dort jeder gezwungen wird, die Kurven zu fahren oder innen zu schneiden 
Ja Egomanie desshalb, weil ich langsam aber sicher das Gefühl bekomme, dass die Verantwortlichen mit aller Gewalt wollen, das alles so gefahren wird, wie sie es gerne hätten, und nur ihre Lines.. würden sie allgemeiner denken, würden sie den Parkbesuchern bei den, laut Gesetz vorgeschriebenen, 2m mindest Wegbreite(war doch so, oder?) selbst überlassen welche 5cm er mit seinen Reifen durchpflügt, oder nicht? Am besten wäre es doch gleich ne Lenkerbreite Holzwand hinzuzimmern, dann kann auch nichts mehr schief gehn.
Der letzte Satz war sarkastisch, nicht dass jm verwirrt ist.
Des weiteren war ich heute morgen wieder übel gelaunt, weil ich es einfach richtigen Mist finde, den Fahrern ihre Lines vorzuschreiben! Schau dir mal Leogang WC an. Hier der Link: http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014862/replay-mens-race-uci-world-cup-2011-dhi-3-leogang-aut Hoffentlich bemerkst du wie grundlegend unterschiedlich die Fahrer an Kurven gehen, und individuelle Lines fahren.


----------



## EagleEye (19. Juni 2011)

Eule, da du gerade andere Parks heranziehst, dann sieh dir die auch mal genau an. In denen schreiben sie dir auch vor wo du fahren darfst, da wird das mit Zäunen, Holz oder Absperrband gemacht. Was da jetzt genau in der offenen Kurve auf der Schwarzen ist weiß ich nicht, weil letzte Woche war da noch nichts.
Aber gerade auf der Schwarzen finde ich es übel wie die Leute von der Strecke abweichen und ich würde behaupten zu 99% nicht weil sie zu schnell sind, sondern einfach nur weil sie wollen.


----------



## EL Pablo (19. Juni 2011)

wow, beleidigt weil er in beerfelden kurven fahren muss und im worldcup muss das angeblich keiner... endlich mal ne schlüssige argumentationskette ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Juni 2011)

Ich bin seit ´nem dreiviertel Jahr kein DH mehr gefahren. Wenn ich wieder bissl eingerollt bin will ich auch unbedingt zum Weiterentwickeln nach Beerfelden. Zum langsam rantasten ist Beerfelden denke ich mal optimal


----------



## Eule- (19. Juni 2011)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> wow, beleidigt weil er in beerfelden kurven fahren muss und im worldcup muss das angeblich keiner... endlich mal ne schlüssige argumentationskette ;-)


Dreh mir doch die Worte im Mund um  Ich fahre die Kurve ja auch, nur ich finde es wirklich mies, wenn einem die LINE vorgeschrieben wird! 
@E.EYE Ja das finde ich auch schlimm, habe ich je was anderes behauptet? Oder gesagt ich will da einfach grade durch shredden?
Eigendlich nicht, wenn doch gibt es hier ein Missversändnis. Ich will ledidglich meine Lines selbst auf dem vorgeschriebenen Weg fahren. bei dem Kurven" Segmet" auf der schwarzen, wo mittlerweile eine einfach gradeausdurch Line entsteht, kann ruich alles zugestellt werden, aber nicht auf den Radweg!
Siehe Dirtmasters, es gab sage und schreibe 3 Lines.. und das sogar auf dem Rennen! Einmal rechts am Sprung vorbei, den Sprung oder links vorbei, da wurde auch niemand gezwungen iwo langzufahren.
Ganz klahr, ich finde es richtig die Abkürzer am Abkürzen zu hindern, aber lasst uns dabei doch unser Verletzungsrisiko so gering wie möglich halten  und vor allem unsre Lines selbst wählen.


----------



## EagleEye (19. Juni 2011)

ja es gab beim Dirtmasters 3 Lines aber auch da sind die Wege abgesteckt, z.B. die Wiesenkurven konntest du ja auch nicht gerade durch fahren weil du willst sondern musst auf der Strecke bleiben


----------



## Eule- (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch noch NIE von grade durchfahren geredet! Ich glaube du weißt vollkommen nicht welche Stelle ich meine.. sag mir wie ich dich erkenn, rote Rose etc, und ich zeig dir genau was ich mein.


----------



## jatschek (19. Juni 2011)

Kommt mal etwas runter, der Zaun ist weg bzw. wurde umgestellt. Ging mal echt gar nicht. Kurzes Gespräch mitn Werner und er hats eingesehen. 

Jetzt kann man wieder ungehindert als Notbremse gerade aus über den kleinen Anlieger, das gewollte Abkürzen gerade durch den Wald zu den 3 Sprüngen geht nicht. DAS war auch der Sinn an den Zäunen, sie wurden nur total schlecht positioniert. 

Der kleine Zaun an der Innenlinie ist noch da, wirklich gut heißen kann ich den nicht, ich denk der ist auch demnächst weg.

Dieses ganze Abkürzen auf den Strecken ist auch totaler Bockmist, meist machen das aber vorrangig die "Stammgast-Kiddies". Sie machen es vor, andere machen es nach und irgendwann ist es dem Parkbetreiber einfach zuviel. Neue, vor allem ungewollte Streckenabschnitte entstehen und ungefährlich ist die Sache auch nicht. 
Man kürzt ab, nimmt dadurch gut Geschwindigkeit auf und kreuzt evtl. die Leute, welche den normalen Streckenverlauf folgen. Ein Crash ist dabei nicht ausgeschlossen.

Individuelle Linien schön und gut, aber einfach im Wald Kurven auslassen und gerade aus durch die Pampa geht einfach nicht. Und gerade das hat sich diese Saison stark durchgesetzt.


----------



## EagleEye (19. Juni 2011)

jatschek


----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Juni 2011)

<------dem Jatschek zustimmt..........


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Juni 2011)

Ich denke ihr werdet froh genug sein das ihr dort das bauen dürft, was ihr habt. "Wildes" fahren gehört da auch im Keim erstickt um den gesamten Park nicht zu gefährden. Wir haben so politischen Kram bei uns leider. Bin da bissl vorbelastet


----------



## Tribal84 (19. Juni 2011)

leute ich denke das die meisten diese bauten garnicht gesehen haben... ist nun umgestellt und weniger gefährlich. 
wir sind hier auch nicht bei wünsch dir was... die strecke ist doch schon so in 1000ten lines zu fahren, komisch das die wirklich schnellen dort am wenigstens die neuen ideal-lines fahren müssen....


----------



## Eule- (20. Juni 2011)

Ja Jatschek, du denkst da voll und ganz wie ich! Ich hoffe aber alle Beteiligten hier haben verstanden, dass ich NICHT abkürzen will und sowas auch niemals für gut heißen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (20. Juni 2011)

zuspät über dir hängt jetzt das große Schild des Abkürzkönigs


----------



## Eule- (20. Juni 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> komisch das die wirklich schnellen dort am wenigstens die neuen ideal-lines fahren müssen....


Es ist keine idealline die Kurve dort nicht zu schneiden


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. Juni 2011)

Weiß einer, obs heute in Beerfelden auch so geschüttet hat wie hier in Darmstadt? Ich wollte eigentlich morgen mal wieder hin...


----------



## yoyojas (22. Juni 2011)

keine Ahnung wie es in Bf mit dem Regen war, aber ich denke 1 Woche dauerregen tut dem Park gut und du kannst richtig gut fahren


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Juni 2011)

war gestern im vorderen odenwald unterwegs und da war der boden nur leicht feucht mit richtig viel grip (hatte highroller drauf) sollte also in befe net viel anders sein 
VOLLGAS


----------



## schablone (22. Juni 2011)

soso, dann pack ich mal meine Sachen zusammen


----------



## Eule- (22. Juni 2011)

EagleEye schrieb:


> zuspät über dir hängt jetzt das große Schild des Abkürzkönigs


NOOOOOOOOOOOIN!


----------



## flopse (22. Juni 2011)

wir werden morgen nach nem "wildbad-gastspiel" auch wieder aufschlagen! mir is eig wurscht wie nass es is, solang es hell ist kann man auch fahren!^^


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. Juni 2011)

Ok... überredet . Na dann bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spankebt (25. Juni 2011)

servus,

kann mir jemand etwas über den zustand des bodens sagen? also würd gern wissen ob ich mich morgen auf ne schlammschlacht einstellen muss oder obs vertretbar ist. 

ansonsten wäre Winterberg nämlich eine Option für mich... =)

greetz


----------



## spankebt (25. Juni 2011)

R.i.p.?^^


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Juni 2011)

war einfach ein geniales WE dort. 
danke nochma an die kollegen aufm parkplatz, die unsere steaks mitgegrillt haben^^
ihr habt nen komischen musikmix


----------



## Tribal84 (26. Juni 2011)

bilder von heute:
komplett unbearbeitet ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41044


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Juni 2011)

hi hi und 5 bilder weiter is vorn net anders


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Juni 2011)

waren gestern ein paar die zu kurz waren  beim corner auf der roten sah es auch ab und an richtig knapp aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2011)

Aber alles schreit das die Landung weiter weg muss


----------



## macmaegges (27. Juni 2011)

Das WE war echt endgeil !

Bin einmal richtig schön über den Zielanlieger geflogen ... 
Wenn ich das Videomaterial bekomme, gibts nen kleinen lustigen Clip 

Hardtail94
Mit nem Einweggrill kann man auch nix Grillen  - Wir hatten genug Glut.
Und mach das Handy aus !


Gibts eigentlich Informationen wie es dem schwehr gestürzten an den Tables auf der Roten geht.
Wurde ins KH geliefert. Seine Jungs parkten genau neben uns.  Gute Besserung
( Hab gar nicht mitbekommen das ihr weggefahren seid )


----------



## deimudder (27. Juni 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Aber alles schreit das die Landung weiter weg muss


 
Ja unterschreibe ich... Weiterweg oder Bremse ziehen


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2011)

Die Masse der Fahrer schafft es gerade so ..... 
Die Bilder belegen es ja zum Teil, und selbst zugesehen hab' ich dem Treiben dort auch schon.


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Juni 2011)

ich hab dort gestern über ne stunde gesessen und bilder gemacht.. viele treffen es genau, einige sind zu kurz und keiner war zu weit !


----------



## visionthing (27. Juni 2011)

Das kann ich jetzt kaum glauben, aber wenn es so ist wurde ja doch alles richtig gebaut.


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Juni 2011)

muss aber auch sagen das gestern eher weniger betrieb war.. denke wer wirklich schnell da rüber ballert sollte den hang links als landung nehmen


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2011)

Fahrer die so schnell sind kannst du an einer, maximal zwei Händen abzählen, sind also nicht die Masse. Da der Park aber verschiedenen Ansprüchen gerecht werden will ist der Abstand doch recht optimal.


----------



## visionthing (27. Juni 2011)

Ja ich finde das Ding auch in Ordnung und auch wenn man hinter dem Holz landet ist ja noch ein bisschen Erde angeschüttet. Nur schade das die Landung nach Links und nicht nach Rechts erweitert wurde so das man kaum mehr um die Ecke muss, der Baum der weichen musste tut mir leid!


----------



## Ope (27. Juni 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ja ich finde das Ding auch in Ordnung und auch wenn man hinter dem Holz landet ist ja noch ein bisschen Erde angeschüttet. Nur schade das die Landung nach Links und nicht nach Rechts erweitert wurde so das man kaum mehr um die Ecke muss, der Baum der weichen musste tut mir leid!



Ja, schade ist es um jeden gefällten  Baum. Aber man muss auch den Sicherheitsaspekt im Auge behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (27. Juni 2011)

r3ca schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/923928
> 
> wow, das sieht nicht so gesund aus im hinteren bereich
> 
> edit: uff, da sind ja einige dabei. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/923923


:O! Ich bin jedes WE in Beerfelden und erkenne nicht wo das ist  nur an der Matte erkenne ichs.. glaube ich.. ist das der "drop" auf der Roten?


----------



## Mürre (27. Juni 2011)

ich meine das das nach diesem Holzsteg auf der roten ganz oben ist. Abenteuerliche Landung


----------



## Birk (28. Juni 2011)

Auf den anderen Bildern erkennt man doch sehr gut wo es ist (z.B. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/923930). 

Wer auf der Roten die Landung von dem weiter oben genannten Double nicht trifft bremst einfach vorher zu viel.


----------



## Ope (28. Juni 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Auf den anderen Bildern erkennt man doch sehr gut wo es ist (z.B. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/923930).
> 
> Wer auf der Roten die Landung von dem weiter oben genannten Double nicht trifft bremst einfach vorher zu viel.



Jepp, und wer ihn überfliegt ist zu schnell .....


----------



## Eule- (28. Juni 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Jepp, und wer ihn überfliegt ist zu schnell .....


Aber es ist doch irgendwie..doof zu bremsen, nur um ne Landung zu treffen 
Aber muss ja..dann muss ich mich wohl auch der breiten Masse anpassen 
Nächsten Sonntag bin ich auch da.


----------



## Birk (28. Juni 2011)

Du kannst auch die Landung treffen ohne vorher zu Bremsen, das erfordert dann halt ein bisschen mehr Können und vor allem Technik. Oder man springt halt links an den Hang, das geht ja nun auch wo der Baum weg ist.


----------



## EL Pablo (28. Juni 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Aber muss ja..dann muss ich mich wohl auch der breiten Masse anpassen


Nein, in diesem Fall musst du das nicht. Dich zwingt keiner, in der Landung zu landen. Dir steht völlig offen, Dich ins Flat zu katapultieren. Das ist dann auch schön individuell.


----------



## Mürre (28. Juni 2011)

geiler Kommentar Paul, aber vollkommen richtig!


----------



## macmaegges (28. Juni 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bin einmal richtig schön über den Zielanlieger geflogen ...
> Wenn ich das Videomaterial bekomme, gibts nen kleinen lustigen Clip
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (28. Juni 2011)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> Nein, in diesem Fall musst du das nicht. Dich zwingt keiner, in der Landung zu landen. Dir steht völlig offen, Dich ins Flat zu katapultieren. Das ist dann auch schön individuell.




Nein Danke 
Da schrei ich lieber in der Luft individuell"gestört" rum.. 
Nein Spaß.
Zum Tech-man da oben:
Diese "Technik, simpel auch runterpushen, beherrsche ich 
Aber ab einem gewissen Verhältnis von Absprung und Landung bringt das oft nicht mehr viel.
Fazit:
Ich schau mir demnächst mal den Hang an, oder versuch grad so schnell zu sein, dass ich mit runterpushen nicht im Falt lande.. mal schaun


----------



## Birk (28. Juni 2011)

Na, wenn du die Technik so gut beherrschst, sollte es ja kein Problem sein. 
In der Luft oder sonst irgendwo individuell "gestört" rum zu schreien, finde ich mal eine ziemlich dämliche Idee, gibt so schon genug Schreihälse in Beerfelden.


----------



## Eule- (28. Juni 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Na, wenn du die Technik so gut beherrschst, sollte es ja kein Problem sein.
> In der Luft oder sonst irgendwo individuell "gestört" rum zu schreien, finde ich mal eine ziemlich dämliche Idee, gibt so schon genug Schreihälse in Beerfelden.


Die Technik bringt dich.. zumindest mich nur um ne Armlänge weiter runter...
Gegen ein "wuuui" wird doch nichts aussetzen zu sein 
Ne rumschreien muss man nicht..ist ein bissl übertrieben in Beerfelden.. sowas kann man beim 1. run machen.


----------



## Birk (28. Juni 2011)

Gegen ein "wuuui" hab ich nichts einzuwenden, hab da eher an die eine Gruppe von etwas jüngeren Fahren gedacht die öfter mal laut sich gegenseitig anbrüllend, die Strecke runter fährt.


----------



## Eule- (28. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube ich weiß wen du meinst..
bin auch jünger.. was nicht heißt, das ich während dem Fahren iwen anbrüll :O Um Gottes Willen, ich brülle nie! 
Ah doch einmal.. wo ich erst in der Luft bemerkt hab, das da ein ganz Schlimmer den Einstiegsdouble auf der Grünen flach gemacht hat 
War aber berechtigt.. Felge ist hinüber


----------



## Mürre (28. Juni 2011)

Deshalb schaut man sich die Strecke auch vorher nochmal an und rollt halt eine Runde entspannt runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (28. Juni 2011)

so nachdem wir nun alle übereingekommen sind das die Strecken doch alle prima sind, hätte ich noch ne Frage. 
Wer waren denn die fleissigen Fotografen die am Sonntag bevorzugt im Bereich des Zielsprungs geknipst haben?


----------



## macmaegges (28. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, die Fotos hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

Wosindse?


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Juni 2011)

ich hab da en paar im angebot,aber noch nich ge-uploadet - link kommt dann hier rein, sin aber nich viel,5-6 stück
wenn ihr emhr bilder von beerfelden sucht schaut doch mal bei "L+M" und "Tribal84" 


edit: so,bitte sehr. aber so wirklich was geworden sind sie nicht... 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/41117


----------



## Eule- (29. Juni 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> Deshalb schaut man sich die Strecke auch vorher nochmal an und rollt halt eine Runde entspannt runter


Sorry aber, rollst du einen Park ab, den du ~2 mal die Woche besuchst?


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Sorry aber, rollst du einen Park ab, den du ~2 mal die Woche besuchst?



Die erste Abfahrt je Strecke wäre das empfehlenswert 
Unverhofft kommt oft, und wir bauen immer wieder mal .....


----------



## raschaa (29. Juni 2011)

ihr seid ja gerade zu heimtückisch ^^


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juni 2011)

Bauen im Bikepark?!  - Sowas gehört verboten!


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> ihr seid ja gerade zu heimtückisch ^^



Und wie ^^
bin gespannt was der erste zu unserem Bambuspfahl Gadget sagt


----------



## Eule- (29. Juni 2011)

@Ope.. Ihr müsstet euch mal 5 Pflöcke mit nem einlaminiertem Papier, mit der Aufschrift"!!ACHTUNG NEU!!", anfertigen und dann immer vor so Stellen aufstellen  




Ope schrieb:


> Und wie ^^
> bin gespannt was der erste zu unserem Bambuspfahl Gadget sagt


Am Wochenende wollt ich natürlich wieder vorbeikommen.. diesmal mit neuem Hinterrad 
Was wurde gebaut? Bambuspfahl Gadget? Hört sich verdammt rutschig an 
ihr habt doch wohl nicht Bambuspfähle in die offene Kurve der Schwarzen gebaut? ..säh aber bestimmt gut aus


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Was wurde gebaut? Bambuspfahl Gadget? Hört sich verdammt rutschig an
> ihr habt doch wohl nicht Bambuspfähle in die offene Kurve der Schwarzen gebaut? ..säh aber bestimmt gut aus



Nee, die Bambuspfähle sind eher schwingend montiert ..... raid over hamburger hill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (29. Juni 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Nee, die Bambuspfähle sind eher schwingend montiert ..... raid over hamburger hill


 Auf so ne Idee wär ich ned gekommen! Die hört sich sogar sicher an. 
Bitte noch mit Watte umwickeln, dass man da einfach durchfahren kann 
Klongen die Wenigens so ähnlich wie diese.. Bambus"Glockenspiele"?


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Auf so ne Idee wär ich ned gekommen! Die hört sich sogar sicher an.
> Bitte noch mit Watte umwickeln, dass man da einfach durchfahren kann
> Klongen die Wenigens so ähnlich wie diese.. Bambus"Glockenspiele"?



Jaaaa, ist todsicher ....
Hab die Dinger stundenlang angespitzt ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juni 2011)

neue öffnungszeiten sind  ... könnte immer so sein


----------



## der.bergsteiger (29. Juni 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> @Ope.. Ihr müsstet euch mal 5 Pflöcke mit nem einlaminiertem Papier, mit der Aufschrift"!!ACHTUNG NEU!!", anfertigen und dann immer vor so Stellen aufstellen



Das gibts doch!
Letztens wurde die Anfahrt vom Holzdouble auf der roten Strecke ein wenig geändert und da stand ne Warnung. Find ich gut


----------



## Ope (29. Juni 2011)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Das gibts doch!
> Letztens wurde die Anfahrt vom Holzdouble auf der roten Strecke ein wenig geändert und da stand ne Warnung. Find ich gut



Setzt vorraus das man bei der ersten Abfahrt ned ganz so eifrig rast, dann kann man's auch lesen


----------



## der.bergsteiger (30. Juni 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Setzt vorraus das man bei der ersten Abfahrt ned ganz so eifrig rast, dann kann man's auch lesen



Ich konnte eh beim ersten mal nicht springen, weil dort Leute aufm Kicker Kaffekränzchen gemacht haben . Da sind manchmal echt Spezialisten unterwegs...


----------



## Ope (30. Juni 2011)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Ich konnte eh beim ersten mal nicht springen, weil dort Leute aufm Kicker Kaffekränzchen gemacht haben . Da sind manchmal echt Spezialisten unterwegs...



Ja, das stimmt ....


----------



## Eule- (30. Juni 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Setzt vorraus das man bei der ersten Abfahrt ned ganz so eifrig rast, dann kann man's auch lesen


Ich rase nicht!!! 
Ich fahre ein gemütliches nicht zu anstrengendes Tempo 
Beim Double auf der roten hab ichs gesehn.
Auf der Grünen war sowas leider nicht 
Aber echt gut, dass es sowas gibt


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Juli 2011)

was is nu eigentlich mitm BBNR los? :/

mir isses relativ egal wann es is, nach thale geh ich eh nicht^^
aber wenn da nur 100leuts startn is auch mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jatschek (6. Juli 2011)

Auszug von der Homepage des Bikeparks Beerfelden:

Termin 5. BBNR  

Leider kollidiert der von uns geplante Renntermin im September mit wichtigen anderen Rennen. Deshalb überprüfen wir zur Zeit, ob es evtl. doch noch einen besseren Termin für das 5. BBNR gibt. Wir informieren euch, sobald es eine endgültige Termineentscheidung gibt.


----------



## Tribal84 (7. Juli 2011)

wer hat am sonntag bilder gemacht ?


----------



## schablone (7. Juli 2011)

Als ich heute die grüne Strecke gefahren bin, war ich etwas verwundert....
Irgend ein Vollpfosten hat Löcher in den Kurven gegraben (3-4 Spatenstiche). Sieht aus als würde jemand Bäume pflanzen wollen. 

Ansonsten war es extrem locker...keine 10 Autos aufem Parkplatz.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juli 2011)

Sind ausgebessert.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juli 2011)

............*Eagleeye* ist 24 ter bei den Megavalanche Challangers geworden.........59 min 38.650 sec


 hoch 10


----------



## Cartel29 (9. Juli 2011)

War sehr angenehm heute! Alle Leute ganz lässig.

Nur die fetten Brocken in der Landung von Bombenkrater waren mies, hat mich ziemlich ausgehebelt das einemal.

Heute meinen ersten Hitzeschlag erlebt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Juli 2011)

Dieses Problem wurde erkannt und wird demnächst beseitigt.

Es gibt ein paar Leute die sich nicht an die Streckenführung halten und vom rechten Hang nach unten in die Landung des Bombenkraters fahren, dabei lösen sich größere Sandsteine die dann in die Landung bzw. den Auslauf rollen.
Des weiteren wurden einige Bauwerke wie z.B. die Landung des Doubles neben dem Kroetenloch teilweise zerstört.
Streckeneingrenzungen wurden mutwillig zerstört sowie " wilde " Umfahrungen angelegt.


----------



## Eule- (10. Juli 2011)

Kaum ist mein Rad kaputt und ich bin ein Wochenende nicht Beerfelden geht die Post ab!.. Wo wir schon bei Steinen sind.. Das Landing vom Zielkicker ist echt mies! Wenn man mal die ganzen spitzen Steine da wegmachen würde, wäre gut..bzw das Landing etwas erweitern. 
Ansonsten freu ich mich in 3-4 wochen wieder am Start zu sein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (10. Juli 2011)

Du meinst die kleinen Kieselchen?


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Juli 2011)

die landung ist doch super am zielsprung...
betoniert nur alles zu und gut ist...


----------



## KonaBikerM (10. Juli 2011)

naja,weiter rausziehen wäre schon gut,man fliegt wenn man net wegpusht zu weit (flat)


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Juli 2011)

spring halt kürzer...


----------



## KonaBikerM (10. Juli 2011)

ich brems doch net deswegen ab,dann push ich lieber,das es passt


----------



## jatschek (10. Juli 2011)

Wieso springst du nicht einfach in den Zielanlieger? 

Hab jetzt einigen Mist von dir gelesen. So wie du dich im Forum/Galerie präsentierst, müsstest du ja der über WC Profi sein. Also zieh am Kicker einfach gescheit ab und lande im Zielanlieger. Somit musst du nicht bremsen und das pushen verdirbt dir nicht den Flow.


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juli 2011)

alsooo auf dem WC bin ich auch PRO... meine LINES dort macht mir keiner so schnell nach


----------



## Ope (10. Juli 2011)

KonabikerM ist der totale Pro und der einzige der hier wirklich Ahnung vom Downhill fahren hat. Der hat bestimmt das ganze Zimmer mit Pokalen  voll. Nein  ..... was sag ich, er hat sicher ein extra Zimmer dafür.
Und sein Style ist ja wohl der absolute Hammer, selten jemand so schnell und so geschmeidig fahren sehen.
Ihr solltet ihm wirklich mehr Respekt entgegen bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (10. Juli 2011)

Technische Anmerkung zum Zielsprung;

Vom Absprung bis unten zum Parkplatz gibt es nicht ein einziges "flat"
Das Gelände fällt bis unten ab ....
Nimm' doch mal einer eine Wasserwaage mit ...

Englisch Nachhilfe;
flat = eben, flach

Wer kann, kann also bis vor/in den Zielanlieger, oder sogar darüber hinweg springen 
aber bitte vorher ankündigen, damit auch genügend Fotografen anwesend sind.


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Juli 2011)

junge,wer ist hier denn DER der meint das er so super gut ist OPE? es gibt viele leutee die meinen das selbe wie ich


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Juli 2011)

und ausserdem sag ich nich dass ich der beste bin und pokale hab,was laberst und erfindest du da für ne *******????????? also immer mal bei der wahrheit bleiben,ok???????


----------



## a.nienie (11. Juli 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> ...
> 5. BBNR
> ...



wird es eine hardtail wertung geben?


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Juli 2011)

Stimmt,Hardtail Wertung wäre SUPER,wenns die gibt kenn ich den Sieger schon(Radde)


----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> junge,wer ist hier denn DER der meint das er so super gut ist OPE? es gibt viele leutee die meinen das selbe wie ich



So, wer denn?
Ich bin schnell genug, das reicht mir


----------



## selberbauer (11. Juli 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> So, wer denn?


 

hier, ich ich ich


----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

selberbauer schrieb:


> hier, ich ich ich



Du interessierst mich aber nicht die Bohne


----------



## Khakiflame (11. Juli 2011)

wasn hier los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> wasn hier los?



Was meinst du?


----------



## Khakiflame (11. Juli 2011)

ich meine die posts über mir


----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

Da frag doch mal die Herren selberbauer und KonabikerM ....
Ich schätze sie machen sich gerade unbeliebt. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt's heraus.


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Juli 2011)

tztzttztztztztzt


----------



## PremiumNick (11. Juli 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> tztzttztztztztzt




das ist wieder die anonymität des internets. Hier kann der kleinste einen auf dicke hose machen. 

ich glaube nicht das konabikerM sich trauen würde mit irgendjemanden so zu reden wenn er ihm gegenüber steht.


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. Juli 2011)

das witzige is ja,dass beide recht häufig im gleichen bikepark sind   unterhaltung garantiert *popcornhol*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> das witzige is ja,dass beide recht häufig im gleichen bikepark sind   unterhaltung garantiert *popcornhol*



Was erwartest du?
Glaubst du ich habe ernsthaftes Interesse daran mich mit nem 14jährigen Teenager rumzuzanken?
Ich fahre lieber und habe Spaß mit meinen Freunden dort, und die sind sicher in der Überzahl


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juli 2011)

..........punch........wusch... wisch....jap jap......

( keuch, keuch...hechel...)

wo sind sie *Ope*...laß sie mir !


----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

*Kroetchen*, das ist defintiv unter unser aller Niveau


----------



## Cartel29 (11. Juli 2011)

@Ope: dont feed the troll....


----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> @Ope: dont feed the troll....



KonabikerM ist kein Troll


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juli 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> *Kroetchen*, das ist defintiv unter unser aller Niveau






.........nixda, benötige jeden Gegner den ich bekommen kann.....


----------



## Cartel29 (11. Juli 2011)

Auszug aus Wikipedia: Troll wird in der Netzkultur für eine Person verwendet, die mit ihren Beiträgen in Diskussionen oder Foren unter Umständen stark provoziert. Mutmaßliches Ziel des Trolls ist das Stören der ursprünglich an einem Sachthema orientierten Kommunikation und das Erlangen von Aufmerksamkeit.

So what?


----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

Ich werde mal ein Wörtchen mit KonabikerM zu reden haben wenn ich wieder nach Beerfelden komme.
Selberbauer ist ja leider viel zu feige.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juli 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> KonabikerM ist kein Troll






..........kann ich bestätigen !


----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Auszug aus Wikipedia: Troll wird in der Netzkultur für eine Person verwendet, die mit ihren Beiträgen in Diskussionen oder Foren unter Umständen stark provoziert. Mutmaßliches Ziel des Trolls ist das Stören der ursprünglich an einem Sachthema orientierten Kommunikation und das Erlangen von Aufmerksamkeit.
> 
> So what?



Ok, so gesehen hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht. Man könnte es auch Foren-ADS nennen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Juli 2011)

Cill mal ab OK?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juli 2011)

Schtt.......is gut jetzt !


----------



## PremiumNick (11. Juli 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Cill mal ab OK?




jetzt befürchtet man natürlich das man sich begenen könnte, wenn man den park nicht komplett meiden will.

ich finde es absolut ungut die leute bis zu weisglut zu ärgern.
Ich finde man sollte sich im internet nicht anders verhalten als wenn die person vor einem steht.


----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

Och *Kroetchen*


----------



## Ope (11. Juli 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Cill mal ab OK?



Ich chill' erst am Wochenende wieder 
Bevorzugt in Beerfelden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juli 2011)

PremiumNick schrieb:


> jetzt befürchtet man natürlich das man sich begenen könnte, wenn man den park nicht komplett meiden will.
> 
> ich finde es absolut ungut die leute bis zu weisglut zu ärgern.
> Ich finde man sollte sich im internet nicht anders verhalten als wenn die person vor einem steht.





Die meißten die vor Ort kennengelernt habe sind recht umgänglich und handzahm.......

etwas klappern gehört zum Handwerk.............


----------



## EagleEye (11. Juli 2011)

sagt die Schnappschildkröte


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juli 2011)

Schtt.......*Igel*..................


----------



## EagleEye (11. Juli 2011)

ups jetzt hab ich was verraten, mist, ich hab nix gesagt *weitervideoschnippel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Juli 2011)

Mach hin mit dem Vid !


----------



## EagleEye (11. Juli 2011)

der Renderer läuft schon


----------



## Sir_D (12. Juli 2011)

Gut gefahren !!!

Lob und Anerkennung ! 

Zeit ? 

Greetz Chris

Ps:nächstes Jahr für mich ohne :kotz:kurz vorm Schluss...

Alles was ich vorne versägt hab, hat mich vorm Ziel wieder eingeholt 

Daher in AffI gelandet und beim Rennen einen fetten Sturz

Aber Fahrer und Bike sind heil geblieben. Andy und sein Bike auch, heureusement


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Juli 2011)

Steht inner IG *Chris*.........


----------



## Tribal84 (12. Juli 2011)

Wer ist Sonntag denn alles da ?


----------



## Eule- (12. Juli 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> Wieso springst du nicht einfach in den Zielanlieger?
> 
> Hab jetzt einigen Mist von dir gelesen. So wie du dich im Forum/Galerie präsentierst, müsstest du ja der über WC Profi sein. Also zieh am Kicker einfach gescheit ab und lande im Zielanlieger. Somit musst du nicht bremsen und das pushen verdirbt dir nicht den Flow.


  Du hast jetzt aber nicht mich gemeint?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (13. Juli 2011)

Wie schauts Sonntags aus im Bikepark?
Ist da viel los? 
Wie lange muss man am Lift wrten so im schnitt, bzw. an den Strecken? Dankeschön!


----------



## Tribal84 (13. Juli 2011)

5-10 min am lift und strecke eigentlich garnicht..


----------



## Eule- (13. Juli 2011)

Normal noch nichtmal 5 Minuten am Lift!


----------



## KonaBikerM (13. Juli 2011)

eher weniger


----------



## Ope (13. Juli 2011)

Im Durchschnitt 5 Minuten.
Die längste Wartezeit haben wir am Eröffnungswochenende 2011 mit knapp 14 Minuten gestoppt. Und da war es brechend voll.


----------



## Eule- (14. Juli 2011)

Also ich muss an der Strecke länger warten als am Lift


----------



## KonaBikerM (14. Juli 2011)

Wieso????Ja wenn ein langsamerer vor einem losfährt schon


----------



## Tribal84 (14. Juli 2011)

versteh ich auch nicht eule.. ich denke auf einer 2min strecke holt man keine 10min auf !


----------



## KonaBikerM (14. Juli 2011)

schon,er meint vlt startturm oben,aber da sinds allerhöchstens mal 2 min


----------



## gotboost (14. Juli 2011)

Wie jetzt? Dauert die längste Abfahrt 2min? Wie lange ist dann die Liftfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (14. Juli 2011)

beim rennen werden unter 2 min gefahren auf einer der strecken, sind halt alle nicht sooo lang aber sehr spaßig


----------



## KonaBikerM (14. Juli 2011)

stimme tribal zu


----------



## .floe. (15. Juli 2011)

Kurz unn knaggich sinn se, die Streggn.


----------



## KonaBikerM (15. Juli 2011)

Richtich


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juli 2011)

Termin für 5. BBNR steht fest			 	 	 	 		         Der Termin für das 5. Beerfellemer Buckel Nunner Renne steht fest.  Das beliebte Downhill-Rennen des Bikepark Beerfeldens findet dieses Jahr  als 3-tägiges Event *vom Samstag 01. bis Montag 03. Oktober* statt. Informationen zum Rennen findet ihr in unserem Flyer.
Also diesen Termin schon mal vormerken.
 Alle weiteren Informationen sowie das Anmeldeformular zum Rennen folgen im Spätsommer auf dieser Webseite.




super !!! direkt Geburstag in Beerfelden feiern im Fahrerlager !!!


----------



## KonaBikerM (15. Juli 2011)

Ließt sich ja mal sehr gut!! Was is mit Enduro Rennen und Skisprungschanze gemeint? Ich glaub die meinen denn einen Kicker auf der Skipiste,oder? Aber des 2.Rennen Montags?? Ist des ein Feiertag??? Weil wenn net isses ja doof,da Arbeiten ja viele oder gehen zur schule


----------



## deimudder (15. Juli 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Ließt sich ja mal sehr gut!! Was is mit Enduro Rennen und Skisprungschanze gemeint? Ich glaub die meinen denn einen Kicker auf der Skipiste,oder? Aber des 2.Rennen Montags?? Ist des ein Feiertag??? Weil wenn net isses ja doof,da Arbeiten ja viele oder gehen zur schule


 
Isch bin dabei und man kann auch Urlaub nehmen z.B.


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Juli 2011)

ist ein Feiertag...


----------



## Brickowski (15. Juli 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_der_Deutschen_Einheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (15. Juli 2011)

Gut,gut


----------



## Khakiflame (15. Juli 2011)

ihr könntet euch echt mal mehr mühe mit den flyern geben, der sieht ja wieder aus...


----------



## Eule- (16. Juli 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wieso????Ja wenn ein langsamerer vor einem losfährt schon


Bitte was?! Bitte wer muss 5 minuten warten wenn ein langsamer vorfährt? Ich nicht, es sei denn ich will ihm auch am Lift nicht mehr begegnen. 
Falls es hier ein Missverständnis gibt, ich habe gemeint:
Am Lift habe ich weniger Wartezeit wie oben an der Strecke.


----------



## Ope (16. Juli 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Falls es hier ein Missverständnis gibt, ich habe gemeint:
> Am Lift habe ich weniger Wartezeit wie oben an der Strecke.



Wer will kann sofort losfahren  ...


----------



## Eule- (16. Juli 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Wer will kann sofort losfahren  ...


Ja eben, Lift fast ohne Wartezeit, und oben kurz 2 Leute voralassen.
Top


----------



## enzu (17. Juli 2011)

Gestern war auch komischer Weise nich viel los. Vor allem bei dem super Wetter, was mich gewundert hat. Bei dem Wetter sollte man aber nich vergessen mehr zu Trinken, musst ich leider schmerzlicherweise selbst erkennen...<3 Hitzeschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (17. Juli 2011)

heut war ja fast niemand da


----------



## Ope (18. Juli 2011)

Ich konnte aus beruflichen Gründen nicht kommen


----------



## KonaBikerM (18. Juli 2011)

achso


----------



## Ope (18. Juli 2011)

Aber ich will unbedingt schnell wieder aufs Bike ...


----------



## selberbauer (18. Juli 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich konnte aus beruflichen Gründen nicht kommen


 
was ein glück 

ich hatte mich gewundert warum keiner gedrängelt hatte am wochenende  aber wenn du nicht da warst...


----------



## Ope (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn keiner da ist macht das Drängeln ja auch keinen Spaß ...... da muss der Laden knackevoll sein ...
Ironiemodus aus


----------



## KonaBikerM (18. Juli 2011)

warst du am samstag da?(selberbauerr) ich auch


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Juli 2011)

ich war beide Tage da und nun kenn ich wenigstens ein gesicht zu KonaBikerM fehlt nur noch der tolle selberbauer..


----------



## KonaBikerM (18. Juli 2011)

ja und???


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Juli 2011)

nur so ...ist nur witzig welche Personen hier soo riesig den mund auf machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (18. Juli 2011)

wieso witzig?ich habe nur meine meinung gesagt,und nicht nur ich bin der meinung,und ihr meint weil ihr erwachsen seit habt ihr sonderrechte


----------



## KonaBikerM (18. Juli 2011)

ach ja,so arg beliebt bist du auch nicht


----------



## Ope (18. Juli 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ach ja,so arg beliebt bist du auch nicht



Sollen wir mal ne Umfrage erstellen, der Aussenseiter bist hier eher du. Denk' mal darüber nach 
Und du rangierst dich immer weiter in diese Position.
Das ist nicht altersabhängig .....


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Juli 2011)

och ich glaub ich komme mit vielen gut aus, das reicht mir wirklich vollkommend...überall kann man garnicht beliebt sein, da würde man sich nur verstellen aber bub des lernste noch und erwachsen oder nicht ich begegne allen meinen Mitmenschen mit dem nötigen Respekt und der nötigen Freundlichkeit/Höflichkeit.  aber wundere dich nicht wenn leute dir so nicht begegnen denn du scheinst es ja nicht für nötig zu halten diese 3 wichtigen Dinge auch nur annähernd zu befolgen.. 

Und ja ich gebe zu mich stört sowas einfach, hier auf dicke Ärmchen machen und überall zu stressen, dann aber doch das kleine brave Bübchen vor Ort makieren.. lass die Leute doch einfach mal in Ruhe und spiel mit deiner Sandkastentruppe weiter mit Förmchen...

bin nun aber raus aus der Diskussion und ich bitte dich einfach, lass die unqualifizierten Kommentare und dann ist doch alles tutti !
gruß


----------



## KonaBikerM (18. Juli 2011)

sandkastentruppe????????


----------



## Deleted 130247 (18. Juli 2011)

....*Schschschschtt*.............jetzt ist mal endgültig Ruhe, 

Herrgottsakramentnochmal.............


----------



## Ope (18. Juli 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> och ich glaub ich komme mit vielen gut aus, das reicht mir wirklich vollkommend...überall kann man garnicht beliebt sein, da würde man sich nur verstellen aber bub des lernste noch und erwachsen oder nicht ich begegne allen meinen Mitmenschen mit dem nötigen Respekt und der nötigen Freundlichkeit/Höflichkeit.  aber wundere dich nicht wenn leute dir so nicht begegnen denn du scheinst es ja nicht für nötig zu halten diese 3 wichtigen Dinge auch nur annähernd zu befolgen..
> 
> Und ja ich gebe zu mich stört sowas einfach, hier auf dicke Ärmchen machen und überall zu stressen, dann aber doch das kleine brave Bübchen vor Ort makieren.. lass die Leute doch einfach mal in Ruhe und spiel mit deiner Sandkastentruppe weiter mit Förmchen...
> 
> ...



Dem schliesse ich mich ohne weiteren Kommentar an


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Juli 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ....*Schschschschtt*.............jetzt ist mal endgültig Ruhe,
> 
> Herrgottsakramentnochmal.............



*!!! RUHE !!!*

disskutiert euern Käs per PM oder aufm Trail aus, aber nicht hier... -.-


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2011)

Edit sagt;

Ich freue mich auf das BBNR No.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (19. Juli 2011)

Bericht vom Bikepark in der Tagespresse "Lohrer Echo" bzw. "Main Echo".
Gestern war eine 1/4 Seite Bericht vom Beerfeldener Bikepark bei uns in der Zeitung, was für einen Bikepark bzw. Downhill in unserer Gegend und die Art der Presse echt viel ist. Im wesentlichen waren ein paar Stimmen von User eingefangen und der Liftbetreiber wurde zitiert. Etwas Erklärung zum Park und noch etwas drumrum. Dazu ein recht großes Farbfoto von ein paar Jungs im Lift.

Und wenn es bei mir klappt, komm ich auch endlich mal vorbei


----------



## selberbauer (19. Juli 2011)

ope schrieb:


> dem schliesse ich mich ohne weiteren kommentar an


 

fail :d


----------



## underdog01 (19. Juli 2011)

Derzeit ist ja auch Donnerstags und Freitags offen...

Wie ist das Publikum Freitags? Ausschließlich Schüler oder auch ältere Semester?

Danke!


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2011)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Derzeit ist ja auch Donnerstags und Freitags offen...
> 
> Wie ist das Publikum Freitags? Ausschließlich Schüler oder auch ältere Semester?
> 
> Danke!



Beides bunt gemischt


----------



## KonaBikerM (19. Juli 2011)

kannst du mal den link zum artikel schicken? pls


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2011)

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/frankenrhein-main/berichte/art4022,1724581

Mehr gibt es nur gegen Bares zu sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (19. Juli 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> kannst du mal den link zum artikel schicken? pls



Kann ihn dir einscannen und mailen.


----------



## macmaegges (19. Juli 2011)

Einsacannen und hier reinstellen wär besser 

Jaja Beerfelden, ein kleiner, aber feiner Park.
Mit vielen sehr netten Leuten !


----------



## bernd e (19. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Einsacannen und hier reinstellen wär besser
> 
> Jaja Beerfelden, ein kleiner, aber feiner Park.
> Mit vielen sehr netten Leuten !



Sorry, werde ich sicher nicht tun. Hab keinen Bock auf Pressestress.


----------



## Ope (19. Juli 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Sorry, werde ich sicher nicht tun. Hab keinen Bock auf Pressestress.



Da hast du Recht, das gäbe großen Ärger (Urheberrechtsverletzung).
Ich denke das der Artikel, wenn er nicht mehr ganz so aktuell ist für jedermann zugänglich wird. Oder ab dann auch vom Bikepark veröffentlicht werden darf.


----------



## macmaegges (19. Juli 2011)

Oh sorry, wollte nix anzetteln hier 
Wenn du magst kannst du mir das Ding auch schicken  PN


----------



## lattu82 (21. Juli 2011)

hi freunde,
ich bin morgen das erste mal in beerfelden, endlich!!! wollte mal fragen wie das ganze bei nässe bzw wenn es feucht fahrbar is. das wetter morgen verspricht ja nix gutes leider. lohnt es sich trozdem, will eigentlich auf jeden fall hin. vom fahrtechnischen her bin ich eher fortgeschrittener anfänger^^ ich fahre die maxxis minion reifen bin die aber noch nie bei nässe gefahren da ich mein neues bike erst seit einer woche habe.

mfg lattu


----------



## deimudder (21. Juli 2011)

Naja. Minion ist halt ein Trockenreifen. MuddyMary, Swampthing, etc. sind schon eher zu empfehlen. Wobei BF eigenlich noch nie so ne Schlammschlacht war, ist...


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Juli 2011)

doch letzten sonntag wars ganz gut,is aber eher selten


----------



## lattu82 (21. Juli 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> doch letzten sonntag wars ganz gut,is aber eher selten




meinst du auf die schlammschlacht bezogen??? na ja hinfahren tu ich auf jeden fall mal schauen wie es dan halt wird. wäre nur ärgerlich für mein kumpel, den der leiht sich ein operator aus. un wenn es dan gießt wie aus eimern dan ....
normal komm ich ja bei nässe schon klar, aber halt auf strecken die ich kenn. 
vielleicht hat petrus ja gute laune morgen^^


----------



## gotboost (21. Juli 2011)

War Sonntag auch da. Hat echt Spass gemacht! Hatte nach dem Duschen immer noch Sand in der Fresse!!


Ist aber nichts trocken geblieben. Regenreifen brauchst da nicht, eher ein paar extra Bremsbeläge bei so nem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Juli 2011)

am ende war die strecke ne bach


----------



## lattu82 (21. Juli 2011)

also fazit: geht auch wenns regnet bzw feucht is!!! auch für fortgeschrittene anfänger


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Juli 2011)

ja logo,solangs nicht durchregnet


----------



## Osama (21. Juli 2011)

genau sonst, wird schdregge ne bach ollum


----------



## yoyojas (21. Juli 2011)

fahren kannst du in Bf auch bei starken Regen ist dann eh viel schöner  und neue Bremsbeläge braucht man da nicht mit nehmen


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Juli 2011)

andere bremsbeläge bei regen  in beerfelden ???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bernd e (21. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Oh sorry, wollte nix anzetteln hier
> Wenn du magst kannst du mir das Ding auch schicken  PN



Ich lass mich nicht verzetteln 

Hab in dem Zusammenhang nur eine PN bekommen und hat´s jetzt schon gelesen. Aus Nicolai-Town war noch keine eingegangen.


----------



## gotboost (21. Juli 2011)

Ein paar zusätzlich. Meine hatten starken Verschleiß bei dem Matsch und Dreck.


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Juli 2011)

mene net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vulgarius (21. Juli 2011)

in beerfelden ist ziemlicher sand und wenn der dann mit wasser in die bremsen kommt ist der verschleiß logischerweiße erhöht. ist aber überall wo so sandiger boden ist wenn es nass wird


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Juli 2011)

naja,wer net viel bremst verliert net viel an bremsbelag


----------



## Vulgarius (21. Juli 2011)

ja aber dennoch ist der verbrauch höher als wenn du im trockenem genau so wenig bremst  nagut man bremst in beerfelden an weniger stellen im nassen aber dennoch ist denke ich der verbrauch höher.


----------



## lattu82 (21. Juli 2011)

danke für die schnellen antworten. haut rein


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. Juli 2011)

stimmt schon


----------



## glyse (22. Juli 2011)

so hallo erstmal, ich werd am sonntag mal aufschlagen in beerfelden (hoffe net zu arg^^), wird meine erstes mal dort mal schauen was ich oder mein bike kann, denke mal das bike mehr als ich^^. vielleicht wer tipps für nen anfänger im 36lebensjahr (jaja je oller je doller)
gruß glyse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrueSpirit78 (23. Juli 2011)

ja sonntag war ich auch da, man ist dann irgendwann nicht nur beim runter fahren von unten nass geworden, sondern auch beim hochfahren...sowas habe ich echt noch nicht gesehen. Pfütze an Pfütze, wie man sagt, es war ne einzige Bach. 6 Stunden fahren, das reicht mir für Nässe bis Jahresende
am ende nochmals 3 mal richtig gelegt...aber um kurz nach 4 war schluss, fahren fast unmöglich...heute, ähm also gestermn, freitag...wars echt cool, gar nix mehr nass, total griffig, 2 stunden 12 fahrten, echt cool


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Juli 2011)

Ich war auch gestern da gewesen. Der mim lila Flatline. Wer warst du?


----------



## lattu82 (23. Juli 2011)

gestern war freitag julian. der typ meinte er war sonntag da^^.

aber war sau geil gestern. wir sind bestimmt 25 mal runter. un es hat net einmal gepisst voll gut


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juli 2011)

heut war auch genial... bedingungen perfekt , strecke schnell und griffig  und ich hab heut ENDLICH das absurfen von mehr als 2 wellen im manual gelernt  ... lacht vieleicht mancher drüber aber fiel mir schwerer z.b. der ixs drop oder sonstwas 

 hoch für nen gelungenen tag heut


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Juli 2011)

werd morgen ma wieder auftauchen, diesmal mit meinen HT
bin mal gespannt wie sich das macht,war bisherr nur mitm fully im park unterwegs


----------



## macmaegges (23. Juli 2011)

Heavy, haben die Erbauer was geändert, bzw Wellen eingebaut ?

Von welcher grösse der Wellen reden wir ?

Irgendwie komm ich nich drauf wo die sein sollen
evtl. Bilder?


Aber naaaaiiis das dat jetzt auch klappt.


----------



## jan84 (23. Juli 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> heut war auch genial... bedingungen perfekt , strecke schnell und griffig  und ich hab heut ENDLICH das absurfen von mehr als 2 wellen im manual gelernt  ... lacht vieleicht mancher drüber aber fiel mir schwerer z.b. der ixs drop oder sonstwas
> 
> hoch für nen gelungenen tag heut



Dachte nach deinen Fotos/Videos eigentlich dich in real zu erkennen, anscheinend war ich heute blind . 
Lesen die Kollegen die mit dem gelben Scirocco oÄ da waren zufällig mit?

grüße,
Jan (Scratch + Magura Trikot)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Juli 2011)

glyse schrieb:


> so hallo erstmal, ich werd am sonntag mal aufschlagen in beerfelden (hoffe net zu arg^^), wird meine erstes mal dort mal schauen was ich oder mein bike kann, denke mal das bike mehr als ich^^. vielleicht wer tipps für nen anfänger im 36lebensjahr (jaja je oller je doller)
> gruß glyse




Sers glyse,

draufsetzen uns fahren, habe ich 2008 mit 50 Jahren auch so gemacht...........


----------



## glyse (24. Juli 2011)

na dann werd ich das mal testen heute mittag , könnt aber mal wer besser wetter bestellen^^


----------



## Giuliano.B (24. Juli 2011)

lattu82 schrieb:


> gestern war freitag julian. der typ meinte er war sonntag da^^.
> 
> aber war sau geil gestern. wir sind bestimmt 25 mal runter. un es hat net einmal gepisst voll gut



Ja ich war verwirrt wegem Urlaub . Herr Jaekel ist übernächstes WE wahrscheinlich sogar auch dabei. Wann wollt ihr nochma? Sa oder So?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (25. Juli 2011)

Bilder von gestern
https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Photographie-magique/132846900133653

Im IBC hochladen wird später gemacht


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2011)

Dir gehörte also die Kamera die am Ende des Wallrides "aufeinmal aus dem Nichts auftauchte" . Zufällig von mir auch ein brauchbares Foto rausgekommen (Trek Scratch, Magura Trikot) ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Hardtail94 (26. Juli 2011)

jap das war ich 
'tschuldigung nochma, dass ich dich so erschreckt hab...

ich schau ma nach

Edit: weißes trikot, rote handschuhe,schwarzes bike,weiße gabel?
da hab ich was


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Juli 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Heavy, haben die Erbauer was geändert, bzw Wellen eingebaut ?
> 
> Von welcher grösse der Wellen reden wir ?
> 
> ...



ich mein die wenn man auf der schwarzen richtung road gap abbiegt und dann nach dem gap die 3 wellen... keine ahnung wie man das nennen soll... pumptrack für arme oder so 

aber am flauschigsten abzusurfen sind die 2 wellen nach den dirt jumps am ende der roten


----------



## jan84 (26. Juli 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit: weißes trikot, rote handschuhe,schwarzes bike,weiße gabel?
> da hab ich was



Perekt . Ich schick dir meine eMailadresse per PN. 
Der Schreck hielt sich in Grenzen, war mehr Verwunderung .


----------



## ScareBraker (31. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand, wer die Fotos heute (31.7) geschossen hat?


----------



## macmaegges (2. August 2011)

Ich such den auch, wär super wenn die Info fliessen würde...


----------



## Downhiller16 (2. August 2011)

wer wäre denn sonntag in beerfelden ?


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2011)

Wahrscheinlich Fr & Sa ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. August 2011)

suchti


----------



## Mürre (3. August 2011)

Wohl morgen und definitiv am Samstag


----------



## Tribal84 (3. August 2011)

sa & so ...


----------



## Downhiller16 (3. August 2011)

bin leider nur sonntag da


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. August 2011)

Wenn ich dann endlich ausem Bett komme und es die Gesundheit zuläßt bin ich zum schauen in Steinach.......also wieder nichts mit Beerfelle, fahren könnte ich eh noch net.
Alla donn bis nächstes / übernächstes WE.
Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. August 2011)

Sa oder So bin sin wir dort 
als letztes Highlight unserer Ferein, bevors wieder mit der Schule (RLP) weitergeht... -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrueSpirit78 (4. August 2011)

Sonntag, 09:59 Uhr am Lift


----------



## smarty281 (4. August 2011)

Juhu Samstag wieder Biken Gibbet eigentlich schon infos bzgl. Buckel Nunna Renne??? Nich das nachher keine Startplätze mehr frei sinn


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. August 2011)

ne normalerweise kommen die erst ende des sommers
also zumindest bin ich zur zeit so infomiert
und noch ne kurze Frage dazu , dr 3 Oktober ist doch Tag der deutschen Einheit und somit ein Feiertag oder irr ich mich ?


----------



## smarty281 (4. August 2011)

Ach na dann....das ist korrekt mein Freund


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. August 2011)

ok gut dann kan ich am rennen teilnehmen ^^


----------



## smarty281 (4. August 2011)

Ah wegen Urlaub!? Hab auch schon allen Urlaub in Österreich und der Schweiz verballert. Warst du schonmal da? Wollte da mit meinem Bus kommen und auch die 3 Tage da pennen aber die werden ja wohl keine Duschen da aufstellen....oder???


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. August 2011)

also nicht wegen urlaub , sondern wegen der schule ^^
und ja war schon mal in Österreich , in saalbach hinterglemm fals es dir etwas sagt
also denke mal das sie keine dusche aufstellen werden , aber weis net da ich letztes jahr net dort gecampt hatte ,aber dieses jahr campe ich dort die tage ^^


----------



## smarty281 (4. August 2011)

Achso die Schule.....hatte die Frage "warst du schonmal da" eigentlich auf Beerfelden bezogen 
Ja aber irgendwie muss man ja mal unter ne Dusche, oder!?
Bin mal gespannt ob die das was organisieren, da es ja bestimmt auch ein Party WE für Biker sein soll.

Jaaaa Saalbach kenn ich war grad am Freeride-Festival da und bin auch beim Gang-Battle mitgefahren....


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. August 2011)

aso ok xD jaja kla war schon öfters das , war auch letztes jahr beim rennen ,dabei
es gibt zumindest glaub ich einen kleinen bach dort , aber denke schon das die was austellen werden 
also hoffe mal das der redbull cheap wieder dasein wird ^^
und wie vielter wurdest du beim scott gang battle ?


----------



## Eule- (5. August 2011)

@ Dhler 16, wir müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren gehn! wir verpassen uns irgendwie immer. Ich war gestern in beerfelden, morgen kann ich nicht sonntag ist tag nach dem weinfest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (5. August 2011)

ja sonntag bin ich wahrscheinlich da ^^ , ja müssen wir mal machen Eule- , machste beim rennen mit ?


----------



## sic_ (7. August 2011)

Heut gehts ab nach Beerfelden.
Das Wetter ist perfekt (Nass, bewölkt, ordentliche Regenwahrscheinlichkeit) und das Bike willig.


----------



## Downhiller16 (7. August 2011)

naja perfekt ist das wetter net so , aber ok ^^
werde dasein


----------



## Eule- (7. August 2011)

Ja ich werde mitmachen, ich denke nächste woche bin ich vielleicht ja, mal sehn wegen schule.


----------



## sic_ (7. August 2011)

Wieso nicht perfekt?

Man braucht kein Kanu, passt also 

Tante Edith meint:
Trotz 2-3 kleinerer Schlammpfützen wars überraschend trocken.
Irgendwie kams mir vor als hätten die anderen im park noch nie ein Hardtail gesehen..
Die Blicke waren teilweise echt schon komisch.


----------



## Downhiller16 (7. August 2011)

so das war ein geil tag im matsch  
eule bin vllt nächsten sonntag wieder da


----------



## Tribal84 (7. August 2011)

matsch? wo war denn heute wirklich matsch?


----------



## sic_ (7. August 2011)

Auf dem Singletrail gabs 2 Matschlöcher 
Es hat sich zwar immer mal wieder etwas Dreck auf dem Rahmen verteilt aber wirklich Matschig wars echt nicht


----------



## Sput (10. August 2011)

Wer hat eigentlich letzten Sonntag fotografiert? Gibts die Bilder auch irgendwo zu sehen? Merci schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAkka (11. August 2011)

Gude!

ist das noch aktuell das der Park z.zt. von Do. bis Fr. geöffnet hat, oder war das nur wegen der Ferien?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. August 2011)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/


----------



## DAkka (11. August 2011)

gut, danke.
war mir nur nicht sicher ob die seite up to date ist ;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. August 2011)

Doch doch, da guckt die Aishe schon danach ...........


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. August 2011)

wer war heut in befe? wie is der boden? geht noch minion oder besser swamp/highroller?


----------



## flopse (13. August 2011)

@HeavyBiker
also ich war am Donnerstag, da war der Boden noch leicht feucht, bin mit Minoions gefahren und es hat ganz gut geklappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (13. August 2011)

Ich würde Swampthing empfehlen. Mit Minion geht auch, aber ich hätte lieber meine Swampthing`s gehabt....


----------



## Sir_D (13. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wer war heut in befe? wie is der boden? geht noch minion oder besser swamp/highroller?



zumindest Highroller empfehlenswert...bei noch mehr Regen über Nacht vll. auch Swamps


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. August 2011)

oki , danke für die infos... denke damit werd ich für morgen gut gerüstet sein  
... fröhliches bergab fahren


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

so... wieder zurück... war sehr geil heut 
auch trotz/wegen des einsetzenden regens riesen gaudi beim sturzbäche runter surfen und das wasserloch auf der schwarzen war die größte gaudi 

jetzt aber... wer hat mich an der wall geblitzdingst ???(und vieleicht zielsprung) für sachdienliche hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar
(rotes bighit roter 661 helm weiß schwarz goldenes eclipse trikot)


----------



## Sir_D (14. August 2011)

jop war lusdisch heut !
hab mein scratch und mich komplett eingesaut !


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

und ich hab mein bighit und MICH mit dem hochdruck reiniger wieder schön sauber gemacht


----------



## ratte (14. August 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> zumindest Highroller empfehlenswert...bei noch mehr Regen über Nacht vll. auch Swamps


Wicked Will ging aber auch sehr gut...
...bis zur Dusche. 

Die Bodenhaftung schien aber heute bei einigen leider schon ein Problem gewesen zu sein.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

oh... was schlimmeres passiert?

war heut den ganzen tag mit vorn swamp und hinten spezi clutch unterwegs... wollte nach dem abtrockenen der strecke vorn schon den minion drauf machen aber ich war zu faul... als es dann losging war es goldrichtig 
hab sogar hoch geschoben bei dem wetter weil es so geil war da der lift ja beim gewitter net gelaufen ist 
wer war eigentlich der mitschieber? hab ganz vergessen zu fragen 
war mit schwarz rotem demo und tl klamotten glaub ich


----------



## ratte (14. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> oh... was schlimmeres passiert?


Ich hoffe nicht.
Die meisten humpelten auch noch selbständig zum (eigenen) Auto.


----------



## Sir_D (14. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wer war eigentlich der mitschieber? hab ganz vergessen zu fragen
> war mit schwarz rotem demo und tl klamotten glaub ich



Das war der Herr Menges...Sebb kurz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (14. August 2011)

So gegen 12 oder 13 Uhr wurde eine/r auf der roten Strecke (zwischen Wurzeldrop und Waldweg) vom Rettungswagen abgeholt.
Sah relativ unschön aus und hat auch gut 45min gedauert bis die wieder weg waren.

Ansonsten gabs desöfteren Gripverluste ohne größere Personenschäden..
Die Streckenverhältnisse auf der blauen/roten waren aber auch recht bescheiden. Da gabs alles zwischen Schlamm und staubtrocken (Dirtline).
Wie es aber nach 14 uhr ausgesehen hat kann ich nicht sagen, da hat der das letzte Stück Dirtline leider den Tag versemmelt..


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

also ich fand track und grip super auf der roten den ganzen tag lang 
für die abgestürzten : gute besserung !

@ sir_D

aha ok danke


----------



## sic_ (14. August 2011)

Mit welchen Reifen warst du unterwegs?

Samstags hab ich noch überlegt Swampthings zu kaufen da es ein wenig matschig sein könnt aber dann doch nicht getan..
Zumindest weis ich jetzt, Geiz ist garnicht geil und ne neue Gabel ist teurer als ein Satz Swampthings


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. August 2011)

wohl wahr... hatte vorsorglich heut nacht noch vorn swampthing aufgezogen und hinten spezi clutch (der geht hinten wirklich sehr gut im nassen/feuchten)
normal bin ich mit minion f v/h unterwegs.
mit der aufgezogenen kombi lief es den ganzen tag wie auf schienen 
... konnte selbst die wall noch im strömenden regen fahren


----------



## sic_ (14. August 2011)

Für Experimente auf den schwierigeren Strecken war mir heut zuviel los.
Grün hab ich zwar mal angetestet aber Spaß kommt da keiner auf wenn permanent einer im Genick sitzt.

Nächste Woche werd ich mal ein Leihradl probieren oder sollte meins schonwieder Fit sein, ne neue Reifenkombi.


----------



## Tribal84 (14. August 2011)

Die Dame die sich um 12:30 auf der roten zerlegt hat ist meine FReundin..
Geht ihr wieder ganz gut Schulter hat wohl doch was abbekommen wird sich dann aber erst im CT/MRT zeigen.
Vielen dank an die Helfer vor Ort !!! war echt klasse von Euch...


----------



## PremiumNick (14. August 2011)

wünsche gute besserung.. hab noch den krankenwagen gesehen..


----------



## Optibiker (15. August 2011)

Hallöle


----------



## Hopi (15. August 2011)

Opti  dich gibt es auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (15. August 2011)

wer hat den geknipst gestern oder wo gibts bilder?


----------



## schablone (15. August 2011)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach den Bildern...am Wallride und am Zielsprung wurde öfters geblitztdings....


----------



## Downhiller16 (15. August 2011)

*Am  endsprung müssen die Steine raus  , wer von euch ist meiner meinung ?  da ich mein kumpel schon einen Platten dadurch bekommen hatt und ich  auch , also finde man sollte es aufjeden fall ändern und das ist es zum  einem angehmer und ungefärhlicher*


----------



## PremiumNick (15. August 2011)

[ironie] ja bitte. alle steine von der kompletten strecke entfernen. [/ironie]

sorry, aber einen Platten bekommt man halt hier und da. wenn sich die platten häufen fährt man wohl den falschen reifen oder mit zu wenig druck.


----------



## sic_ (15. August 2011)

Eher die 2 größeren Wurzeln auf der blauen als die paar Kieselchen beim Endsprung.
Wobei ich bei den Steinen auch schon zustimmen würd..
Kann ziemlich beschissen ausgehen wenn man unglücklich landet.


----------



## Tribal84 (15. August 2011)

kenn ich, bin auch schon in Beerfelden gefahren und hab dann voll den schlimmen Platten gehabt, denke heute noch daran ;(. War damals wohl ein nicht zu 1000% begradigter Pfad durch den Wald oder sogar ein Stein auf der Strecke, so ganz genau kann ich es aber anhand des minimal Loches im Schlauch nicht mehr nachvollziehen .. 

ganz ehrlich, sowas gehört dazu, abfinden oder Hobby wechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (15. August 2011)

Oder Ersatzschläuche/Reifen mitnehmen 

Wer geht schon in den Park und nimmt keine Ersatzschläuche mit?

Btw. Bad Wildbad ist n recht gutes Heilmittel für Leute die meinen Beerfelden sei ruppig..
Ein paar runden in Wildbad und du lachst einfach nurnoch über die kleinen Kieselchen in befe :/


----------



## M.Neumann (15. August 2011)

hallo. gebe euch völlig recht. die steine in der letzten landung am anlieger sind nicht nur unütz sondern auch gefährlich platziert. im falle eines sturzes kann man sich trotz helms böse den kopf anschlagen. dazu kommt noch, das, dass ganze abgrundtief hässlich ausschaut.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. August 2011)

häää? also ich hab da nie probleme mit steinchen gehabt geschweigedenn das ich da irgendwelche gefährlichen gesehen hätte ?... wenn ihr es noch glatter wollt bleibt nur ne bmx bahn...
naja aber ich fahr und spring ja mehr als da unten rumzulungern


----------



## hergie (15. August 2011)

Wer ist dafür, dass alle Strecken geteert werden? Dann ist alles schön flach und gerade. dann kann man auch endlich mit 28 zoll und lycra in nen bikepark!

(bitte nicht ernst nehmen )


----------



## Osama (15. August 2011)

^^is halt ein bike-park und kein pussy-park

paßt halt auf das ihr euch keine dellen in die felgen macht


----------



## M.Neumann (15. August 2011)

ihr sucht die passenden bilder von beerfelden vom 14.08.2011 .
dann schaut mal hier auf unsere seite. pics oooohne ende. seit nicht böse, konnte natürlich nicht jeden fotografieren.

http://freerider-lb.jimdo.com/mirkos-photogallery/


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2011)

hey super danke 

hab mich gleich direkt gefunden (image 2)


----------



## Sir_D (16. August 2011)

jop dito...bin pic 5 
das Bild von Sebb auf 01 ist ja auch mal Sau gut getroffen ! 

Lob und Anerkennung ! 
und danke dir !


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2011)

wenn sich beerfelden net wehrt bin ich donnerstag und wahrscheinlich auch freitag wieder am start... schei$$ auf training für den marathon am sonntag


----------



## sic_ (16. August 2011)

Kann man die kurze Schiebpassage zum Startturm nicht als Krafttraining verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2011)

hmmm ... stimmt wenn ich auf zehenspitzen schiebe gehts gut auf die waden...

...oder sieht das dann gay aus???


----------



## sic_ (16. August 2011)

Kann man nur anhand von Bildern beurteilen


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2011)

vieleicht is ja wieder einer da der bilder macht


----------



## Festerfeast (16. August 2011)

Bleibt immer noch offen wer die Bilder an dem Wallride und am letzten Sprung auf der schwarzen Strecke gemacht hat. Würde mich über ein paar Actionfotos von mir freuen


----------



## L+M (16. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> vieleicht is ja wieder einer da der bilder macht


mal schaun, vlt schaff ich es am Freitag oder Samstag....


----------



## schablone (16. August 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Bleibt immer noch offen wer die Bilder an dem Wallride und am letzten Sprung auf der schwarzen Strecke gemacht hat. Würde mich über ein paar Actionfotos von mir freuen



du sagst es...


----------



## M.Neumann (17. August 2011)

hallo an alle.

Höchst wahrscheinlich kommen wir am sonntag wieder nach beerfelden.
die anderen von uns fahren und ich kann von denjenigen die wollen fotos machen.
am kommenden sonntag 21.08.11 soll es ja wieder geiles wetter geben   .

hatte auch schon letzten sonntag für so einige* bilder *auf unserer seite veröffentlicht.

ihr erkennt mich bzw. uns am silbernen 4er golf mit bike anhänger.

mit den besten grüßen - mirko

http://freerider-lb.jimdo.com/mirkos-photogallery/


----------



## blutrausch (19. August 2011)

Werde morgen da sein.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. August 2011)

also ich war gestern da... und kann morgen leider nicht  ....humpel humpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Neumann (19. August 2011)

am sonntag solls 34 grad geben. dann heissts mal wieder - schwitzen.


----------



## hergie (19. August 2011)

M.Neumann schrieb:


> am sonntag solls 34 grad geben. dann heissts mal wieder - schwitzen.



Das war heute schon schlimm mit dem Schwitzen, bin mal gespannt wieviel Liter Wasser ich am Sonntag reinkippen muss...


----------



## smarty281 (19. August 2011)

Morgen solls ja auch sehr Heiß werden......bin ja mal gespannt In welchem Zustand sind denn die Strecken?


----------



## hergie (19. August 2011)

Trocken sind se die Pisten.
Gar nicht so arg ausgewaschen wie nach dem Dauerregen die letzten Wochen befürchtet


----------



## Downhiller16 (19. August 2011)

aber trotzdem könnten die strecken ,alle mal wieder repaiert wird werden vorallem kurz vor der wallride , da ist ne rillen spur drine wo man druchfahren mus und am endsprung eben die steine oder bei der roten strecke ganz oben die ersten steilkruven etc


----------



## Ope (19. August 2011)

Downhiller16 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem könnten die strecken ,alle mal wieder repaiert wird werden vorallem kurz vor der wallride , da ist ne rillen spur drine wo man druchfahren mus und am endsprung eben die steine oder bei der roten strecke ganz oben die ersten steilkruven etc



Nix da, dort wird downhill gefahren und kein Rennrad ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (19. August 2011)

Na dann schauen wa morgen mal was so geht. Irgendwie meckern se alle grad wegen Steinen die im weg liegen, zu tiefe Rinne und und und.......fahren wir DH oder was!?


----------



## Ope (19. August 2011)

smarty281 schrieb:


> Na dann schauen wa morgen mal was so geht. Irgendwie meckern se alle grad wegen Steinen die im weg liegen, zu tiefe Rinne und und und.......fahren wir DH oder was!?



mimimi


----------



## smarty281 (19. August 2011)

lol.......ist schon lustig mit den Steinchen die auf dem weg rum liegen


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. August 2011)

Downhiller16 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem könnten die strecken ,alle mal wieder repaiert wird werden vorallem kurz vor der wallride , da ist ne rillen spur drine wo man druchfahren mus und am endsprung eben die steine oder bei der roten strecke ganz oben die ersten steilkruven etc



brauchst ein taschentuch? ... gerade das die schwarze etwas holpriger ist finde ich gut  ... macht dadurch echt laune


----------



## blutrausch (20. August 2011)

wie lang ist eigentlich noch do und fr offen?
ist da viel betrieb an den tagen?


----------



## hergie (20. August 2011)

Bis Ende August. 
ZUm Betrieb kann ich nichts sagen, Gestern war zumindest nichts los.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. August 2011)

blutrausch schrieb:


> wie lang ist eigentlich noch do und fr offen?
> ist da viel betrieb an den tagen?


jup ende august... war donnerstag dort und war echt wenig los...war geil


----------



## Downhiller16 (20. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Nix da, dort wird downhill gefahren und kein Rennrad ....


Ich finde es ja net so schlimm ,aber wenn man in leogang und anderen großen Parks gefahren ist , sieht man was ich meine , da die auch immer wieder repaiert werden ,nur das wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## visionthing (20. August 2011)

in Beerfelden kann man auch mit nem Hardtail ohne Probleme schnell fahren, Bremswellen gibt es kaum und ich habe noch keine Strecke gesehen die gegen ende der Saison zerbombter war als die "speedster" in Leogang. Dennoch ist Streckenpflege natürlich zu befürworten.


----------



## Ope (20. August 2011)

Downhiller16 schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja net so schlimm ,aber wenn man in leogang und anderen großen Parks gefahren ist , sieht man was ich meine , da die auch immer wieder repaiert werden ,nur das wollte ich damit sagen



Leogang ist übelst zerbombt und hier wird über Steinchen gemeckert. Da stimmt die Relation nicht 
Und ... die Strecken werden gepflegt. 
Die schwarze Strecke nähert sich langsam dem Charakter einer richtigen DH Strecke eben weil sie technischer wird, und das ist auch gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (20. August 2011)

Ab und zu gibts aber schon noch ein Steinchen oder Wurzelstumpf der leicht im Weg ist.

Gerade auf der blauen gibts einen Pfahlstumpf und eine alte Wurzel die recht bescheuert stehn.

Die schwarze macht richtig Laune und ist nicht nur stupides runterbügeln wie auf der roten.
Rot is mir schon fast zu glatt, die is ja stellenweiße glatt wie ein Baby Po


----------



## Morti (20. August 2011)

habe heute öfters blitzlicht gesehen....hat wer fotos am start?


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. August 2011)

... du warst einfach nur zu schnell


----------



## smarty281 (21. August 2011)

Gestern war ein geiler Tag!!! Achja und ich hab mir auch nen Platten gefahren incl 2cm Schlitz im Mantel lag wohl an dem Spitzen Stein der im Anlieger direkt neben dem Lifthäusel raus guckte......Jetzt bin ich auch fürs aufräumen


----------



## Downhiller16 (21. August 2011)

ach jetzt auf einmal ^^  ja das einzige was ich finde wäre halt am endsprung einfach einwening erde auf die steine drauf und gut iist es ,und teilweise ein paar anlieger nachbessern , aber sonst ist es gut ^^


----------



## sic_ (21. August 2011)

Irgendwie gabs heute verdammt viele Platten.
Ständig war unten am Lift oder auf dem Parkplatz jemand am flicken


----------



## Ope (21. August 2011)

Stimmt  .... also .................... Linienwahl überdenken


----------



## Birk (21. August 2011)

Irgendwie haben heute auch verdammt viele Leute einfach dumm im Weg rum gestanden oder sind einem vor die Nase gefahren.


----------



## sic_ (21. August 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben heute auch verdammt viele Leute  einfach dumm im Weg rum gestanden oder sind einem vor die Nase  gefahren.


War halt relativ voll, da ist eben etwas Gas wegnehmen angesagt.

Aber wie leer es plötzlich wurd als der Regen anfing.. 
Wenns nur nicht so unglaublich rutschig in den Wurzelfeldern wäre.. 

btw.
Am Kiosk sollte man Schläuche und Mäntel verkaufen, damit könnte man bestimmt viel Geld verdienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (21. August 2011)

Ich fand's insgesamt aber sehr lustig.
*@Birk;* Ist dir der Stöpsel mit dem SX Trail oben vor dem  Herzsprung vor die Nase gefahren? Das war arschknapp vor bösem Aua für beide.


----------



## Ope (21. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> btw.
> Am Kiosk sollte man Schläuche und Mäntel verkaufen, damit könnte man bestimmt viel Geld verdienen



Kann man dort kaufen


----------



## sic_ (21. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Kann man dort kaufen



... 
Wusst ich nicht


----------



## Birk (21. August 2011)

@sic, Gas raus nehmen hilft aber auch nichts wenn jemand ohne zu schauen rein fährt. Wenn jemand auf der Strecke langsam ist hab ich damit kein Problem. Die Absperrung am Lift steht ja eigentlich auch nicht zum Spaß da. Wenn einfach alle oben starten würden könnte man die Abstände besser einschätzen und entsprechend anpassen. 
Ich hab auch nichts dagegen wenn Leute sich die Strecke anschauen aber wenn fünf Personen gleichzeitig sich etwas anschauen und davon drei auf einem Absprung stehen und dann erst beim zweiten mal "Achtung" schreien reagieren finde ich das dann doch nicht so toll.

@Ope, ne das war nicht ich, aber wir hatten uns kurz darüber unterhalten als wir oben am Start standen.


----------



## sic_ (21. August 2011)

Tja, da müsste man dann aber jedesmal hochschieben..
Mir wurd die Ehre zuteil mit 2 Kids hochzuschieben, die haben sich ernsthaft den ganzen Weg über die 200m Schiebestrecke aufgeregt.

Später gings dann am Lift quer über sämtliche Strecken bis zu ihrem gewünschten Einstieg.. :kotz:

Wenn die Leute wenigstens noch oben am Absprung stehen gehts noch aber bei mir stand einer direkt hinter der Steilabfahrt..
War interresant 

was an der Steilabfahrt so sehenswürdig ist leuchtet mir aber irgendwie nicht ein. 80% der Zeit steht da ne Gruppe und beglubscht ne (nichtmal wirklich steile) Holzrampe..


----------



## Festerfeast (21. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> was an der Steilabfahrt so sehenswürdig ist leuchtet mir aber irgendwie nicht ein. 80% der Zeit steht da ne Gruppe und beglubscht ne (nichtmal wirklich steile) Holzrampe..



Wenn man sowas noch nie vorher gefahren ist, dann sieht so eine Steilrampe schon sehr imposant aus.
War bei mir auch so. Traut man sich aber einmal da runter verliert das Dingen seinen Schrecken und man düst ab dann immer da runter 
Aber Du hast Recht...wenn etwas beäugt wird auf den Strecken, dann ist es diese Rampe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Neumann (21. August 2011)

hallo jung und mädls. die bilder des heutigen tages wurden wunder 
prächtig 
sie sind bereits bearbeitet und auf unsere page online gestellt. selbstverständlich kann ich euch die bilder auch in voller größe per email zukommen lassen. kopiert euch einfach den underen link in eure symbolleiste, klickt auf die kamera  und grinst. 

http://freerider-lb.jimdo.com/


----------



## Ope (21. August 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> @sic, Gas raus nehmen hilft aber auch nichts wenn jemand ohne zu schauen rein fährt. Wenn jemand auf der Strecke langsam ist hab ich damit kein Problem. Die Absperrung am Lift steht ja eigentlich auch nicht zum Spaß da. Wenn einfach alle oben starten würden könnte man die Abstände besser einschätzen und entsprechend anpassen.
> Ich hab auch nichts dagegen wenn Leute sich die Strecke anschauen aber wenn fünf Personen gleichzeitig sich etwas anschauen und davon drei auf einem Absprung stehen und dann erst beim zweiten mal "Achtung" schreien reagieren finde ich das dann doch nicht so toll.



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. August 2011)

Die neue Absperrung is nur kacke,wennman guckt(man kann ja weit genug hochgucken) kann man da gut reinfahren,und man schafft so fast doppelt so viele Fahrten!!!Würde man beide Bäume entfernen wäre das reinfahren um einiges ungefährlicher!


----------



## Birk (22. August 2011)

Dafür hast du auch eine fast doppelt so lange Abfahrt wenn du von oben anfängst.
Versteh einfach nicht wo das Problem liegt die paar Meter hoch zu schieben, früher musste man ja auch ein paar hundert Meter fahren bis zum Anfang.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. August 2011)

@Kona...: wenn dir die Streckenführung nicht gefällt und nicht einsiehst, dich an die regeln des bikeparks zu halten, dann schaufel dir deine eigenen strecken...
is ja wohl keiner verpflichtet in den bikepark beerfelden zu gehn.
entweder du siehts jetzt ein und hälst dich an die regeln wie jeder andere normale mensch auch, oder du lässts bleiben, dann brauchste aber auch net kommen.


Ständig diese unnötigen Nörgler, seit doch endlich mal zufrieden, daß der Park jetzt endlich ma mit Lift läuft und gebt euch mit dem zufrieden, was ihr da vorfindet!


----------



## Mürre (22. August 2011)

@ Hardtail94 und Birk


----------



## Eule- (22. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Nix da, dort wird downhill gefahren und kein Rennrad ....


  Glaube dadurch, dass man fast nie Steine antrifft ists ungewohnt einen zu sehn, oder gar drüber zu fahren  
Das ist wie mit den Bären..in Kanada juckts keinen, hier wird wegen einem gleich ein riesen TamTam wegen Bedrohung gemacht...
Wäre für ne gegenmaßnahme, mehr Steine/Wurzeln  Aber sowas künstlich anzulegen ist voll der act...


----------



## Eule- (22. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> War halt relativ voll, da ist eben etwas Gas wegnehmen angesagt.
> 
> Aber wie leer es plötzlich wurd als der Regen anfing..
> Wenns nur nicht so unglaublich rutschig in den Wurzelfeldern wäre..
> ...


Wo sind da Wurzelfelder?? Würde die auch mal gerne sehn 
Schlauch kostet extreme 11


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. August 2011)

Aber das Hochschieben is so unnötig für die paar Sprünge und vorher hats auch immer geklappt und dadrüber regen sich viele auf!!


----------



## Birk (22. August 2011)

Im oberen Teil sind ja wohl mehr Sprünge als auf dem unteren ab der Liftstation. 
Wer sind viel? Du und...?
Akzeptier es doch einfach das die Strecke oben los geht, kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein. Nebenbei bemerkt, tut es der Kondition auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (22. August 2011)

ich kenn mind.20 leuts,aber egal man lann ja auch noch so rein


----------



## Birk (22. August 2011)

Oh mann, vor so viel Ignoranz kapituliere ich, hat ja eh keinen Sinn. Fahr mir nur niemals vor der Nase rein.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. August 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Oh mann, vor so viel Ignoranz kapituliere ich, hat ja eh keinen Sinn. Fahr mir nur niemals vor der Nase rein.



selbiges dachte ich mir auch grad !


----------



## hergie (22. August 2011)

M.Neumann schrieb:


> hallo jung und mädls. die bilder des heutigen tages wurden wunder
> prächtig
> sie sind bereits bearbeitet und auf unsere page online gestellt. selbstverständlich kann ich euch die bilder auch in voller größe per email zukommen lassen. kopiert euch einfach den underen link in eure symbolleiste, klickt auf die kamera  und grinst.
> 
> http://freerider-lb.jimdo.com/



Wo sind denn all die anderen bilder der fleißigen knipser (war ja nicht nur mirko mit ner cam bewaffnet) von sonntag ??


----------



## Tribal84 (22. August 2011)

Nicht weiter aufregen, irgendwann fährt so ein Idiot mal in einen rein und es gibt 1 -2 Schwerverletzte. Leider endet sowas immer damit, dann geht es 2 Wochen gut und der nächste mit IQ vom KonabikerM steigt quer in die Strecke ein und findet sich dabei auch noch sehr stylisch und Cool...

Ich hoffe nur für alle Beteiligten im Park das wir noch lange von so einem Unfall verschont bleiben und wenn sowas passiert das dem "Streckeneinsteiger" die 100% seiner Schuld auch in Schmerzen mitgeteilt werden und nicht der brave Fahrer betroffen sein wird.

ps.
AN die Jungs aus Winnenden oder wo ihr her wart danke für keinen CENT in der SAU !!! Klasse Aktion für die OMi... !!!


----------



## PremiumNick (22. August 2011)

@KonabikerM

Wieso legst du dich dauernd mit der hälfte der belegschaft an?
das sorgt bestimmt für super klima wenn man sich dann mal auf der strecke sieht.


----------



## EL Pablo (22. August 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> ps.
> AN die Jungs aus Winnenden danke für keinen CENT in der SAU !!! Klasse Aktion !!!



hä?


----------



## Tribal84 (22. August 2011)

die Junsg sollten es wissen, haben es am grill gesagt das es nett wäre der Oma was in die Sau zu tun wenn man was isst...aber egal..
war ne größere Gruppe mit nem Bus....

nicht böse nehmen fand es einfach nicht soo klasse !!


----------



## Mr.A (22. August 2011)

@KonaBikerM
wo besteht den der Sinn, direkt am Lift in die Strecken einzusteigen ?
Da fehlt ja fast die halbe Strecke...was für ein bullshit.
Geh mal nach Wildbad, da mußt du bis zum DH 3 mal soweit schieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (22. August 2011)

Sagt mal, gibts da keine Konsequenzen von den Parkbetreibern?
Is ja jetzt schon mehrere Male zu Beinaheunfällen gekommen, und man muss das Schicksal wohl nicht herausfordern.
Denn wenn es knallt, dann triffts eh immer den falschen, nämlich den, der nichts dafür kann.


----------



## Osama (23. August 2011)

also ich lese ja seit geraumer zeit nur noch mit,
war auch schon länger nicht mehr da,
aber wenn mir einer vor die karre oder schlimmer noch in selbige fährt,
sollte er hoffen das ich nicht mehr aufstehen kann...


----------



## Ope (23. August 2011)

Die Quereinsteiger sind genau die, die dann unten behaupten ein Fahrer sei ihnen ja soooo dicht aufgefahren. Dabei sind sie einem anderen schlichtweg vor die Nase gefahren. 
Im Falle eines Unfalles hoffe ich das es den Quereinsteiger ordentlich erwischt und der andere unverletzt bleibt (klingt drastisch, erhöht aber den Lerneffekt immens). Ich spreche hier nur für mich, aber sollte mein Bike einen Schaden durch sowas nehmen dann kann sich der Verursacher auf eine ordentliche Packung gefasst machen.

In einem Gepräch mit Werner haben wir auch beschlossen das es in Zukunft Konsequenzen hat. Nämlich den Entzug der Tageskarte bzw, ein eintägiges Fahrverbot für Jahreskartenbesitzer. 
Dies wird insbesondere für "Locals" gelten, denn die sollten es wissen und als Vorbild dienen. Da wird sich mancher umgucken.
Zumal die Locals diese Praxis wider besseren Wissens durchziehen, wenn jemand das erste mal dort ist und einen Fehler macht, kein Thema.
Die Jenigen wissen wer gemeint ist


----------



## goorke (23. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> In einem Gepräch mit Werner haben wir auch beschlossen das es in Zukunft Konsequenzen hat. Nämlich den Entzug der Tageskarte bzw, ein eintägiges Fahrverbot für Jahreskartenbesitzer.
> Dies wird insbesondere für "Locals" gelten, denn die sollten es wissen und als Vorbild dienen. Da wird sich mancher umgucken.


----------



## Mürre (23. August 2011)

Gilt das dann genauso wie die Protektorenpflicht? Weil ganz ehrlich, wie viele sehe ich da nur mit T-Shirt und Brace rumfahren ohne einen Protektor drunter? 
Mit den Quereinsteigern ist echt Mist!


----------



## esmirald_h (23. August 2011)

Biken im Bikepark Beerfelden nur mit Protektoren  
Damit der Besuch im Bikepark Beerfelden auch in Zukunft reibungslos verläuft, weisen wir hier nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass im Bikepark Beerfelden neben dem *obligatorischen Helm* auch das Tragen von *Brust- und Rückenprotektoren Pflicht ist*. *Ohne diesen Schutz dürfen wir euch nicht auf die Strecken lassen.* 


siehe:http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php





Mürre schrieb:


> Gilt das dann genauso wie die Protektorenpflicht? Weil ganz ehrlich, wie viele sehe ich da nur mit T-Shirt und Brace rumfahren ohne einen Protektor drunter?
> Mit den Quereinsteigern ist echt Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (23. August 2011)

Mürre hat schon recht, die Protektorenpflicht wurde nicht immer ganz konsequent durch gezogen, wobei mir beim letzten Besuch jetzt zumindest niemand mehr ohne Rückenprotektor aufgefallen ist.
Aber ich finde es gut das auf beides jetzt mehr geachtet wird.


----------



## visionthing (23. August 2011)

@birk
auch am Sonntag waren welche ohne Protektoren unterwegs(z.B. derjenige der sich an der Holzabfahrt ins Flat geschossen hat), ist mir jedoch wurscht. Auch ich lerne recht gut über schmerzen, deshalb erstmal wieder mit Schienbeinschutz.


----------



## Ope (23. August 2011)

Die fehlenden Protektoren sind mir auch aufgefallen, auch hier waren es wieder "Stammgäste", die es besser wissen müssten. Liegt aber auch am Liftpersonal, die älteren Herren am Lift sind da sehr konsequent, das junge Liftpersonal schaut geflissentlich darüber weg. Auch das werde ich nochmal mit Werner besprechen.
Es gibt feste Vorgaben an die sich JEDER zu halten hat, basta. Wem es nicht passt soll woanders fahren. Wobei die Protektorenpflicht in jedem Bikepark gilt!!! Nur lässt es sich in einem überschaubaren Park besser durchsetzen. Spätestens im Falle eines schwereren Unfalles wird es dem Fahrer oder dessen Eltern bewusst werden. Nämlich dann, wenn die Versicherung nicht zahlt. aber das Thema wurde leider schon sooooo oft rauf und runter gekaut


----------



## elChrisi (23. August 2011)

Beerfelden is sehr sick <3


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Die fehlenden Protektoren sind mir auch aufgefallen, auch hier waren es wieder "Stammgäste", die es besser wissen müssten. Liegt aber auch am Liftpersonal, die älteren Herren am Lift sind da sehr konsequent, das junge Liftpersonal schaut geflissentlich darüber weg. Auch das werde ich nochmal mit Werner besprechen.
> Es gibt feste Vorgaben an die sich JEDER zu halten hat, basta. Wem es nicht passt soll woanders fahren. Wobei die Protektorenpflicht in jedem Bikepark gilt!!! Nur lässt es sich in einem überschaubaren Park besser durchsetzen. Spätestens im Falle eines schwereren Unfalles wird es dem Fahrer oder dessen Eltern bewusst werden. Nämlich dann, wenn die Versicherung nicht zahlt. aber das Thema wurde leider schon sooooo oft rauf und runter gekaut


----------



## Tribal84 (24. August 2011)

ANmeldung ist nun offen !! LOS LOS


----------



## widdy75 (24. August 2011)

Die Strecken fürs Rennen sind die aussenherum Strecken,also die die an der Straße enden,oder???


----------



## jan84 (24. August 2011)

Was hat es mit diesem Super-Enduro-Ding auf sich, oder bin ich einfach blind und kann auf der Homepage nichts eindeutiges finden? Selbst hochkurbeln + Abfahren?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## EagleEye (24. August 2011)

ja so sieht das aus, steht aber alles in der Ausschreibung


----------



## jan84 (24. August 2011)

Ich lese da nur 





> Super-Enduro Rennen (Start am Parkplatz)
> - Helmpflicht
> - Fahrrad frei
> - 20% Bergauf, 80% Bergab
> ...



Ganz klar wirds mir daraus nicht. Ich vermute man kurbelt selbst hoch, ein Teil der uphillstrecke wird gezeitet und die Abfahrt wird gezeitet, ists auch so ?!

- Woher kam auf den letzten Seiten die Diskussion zu den "Quereinsteigern"? Gabs da irgendnen akutes Problem?
- Zum Streckenzustand: Ich habs die letzten male auch erfreut festgestellt, dass die Strecke zunehmend zerbombter wird. Solangsam wirds Downhill . 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (24. August 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Die Strecken fürs Rennen sind die aussenherum Strecken,also die die an der Straße enden,oder???



Die letzten male wurden auf der Schwarzen und der Grünen Rennen gefahren. Was du mit den "aussenherum Strecken" meinst ist mir nicht ganz klar aber die Strecke die auf die Zufahrtsstraße geht ist die Rote.


----------



## Cartel29 (24. August 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Die letzten male wurden auf der Schwarzen und der Grünen Rennen gefahren. Was du mit den "aussenherum Strecken" meinst ist mir nicht ganz klar aber die Strecke die auf die Zufahrtsstraße geht ist die Rote.



Das wäre aber net so geil, letztes Jahr war so perfekt, auch für die Zuschauer.


----------



## widdy75 (24. August 2011)

mit aussenherum meine ich die, ähhm, blaue und rote!
in der ausschreibung steht das man sich auf denen einrollen kann,es steht aber , glaube ich zumindest,nirgends etwas von den rennstrecken!
ich hoffe aber auf schwarz und grün!


----------



## Cartel29 (24. August 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> mit aussenherum meine ich die, ähhm, blaue und rote!
> in der ausschreibung steht das man sich auf denen einrollen kann,es steht aber , glaube ich zumindest,nirgends etwas von den rennstrecken!
> ich hoffe aber auf schwarz und grün!



Ganz deiner Meinung! Sollten die Rennläufe ausschliesslich auf den doofen Anfängertrails abgehalten werden, überlege ich mir noch, ob ich dort starte...


----------



## Birk (24. August 2011)

Die Rennläufer werden sicher wieder auf der grünen und schwarzen sein, allein schon wegen der Zeitnahme.


----------



## Cartel29 (24. August 2011)

Hört sich in der Ausschreibung und im Ablauf nicht so an.


----------



## Birk (24. August 2011)

Doch es hört sich genau so an, da steht ja "einrollen auf rot und blau" und später ist "Training auf Wertungsstrecken". Sprich meiner Meinung nach dafür das es die entsprechenden anderen Strecken sind. Außerdem macht es einfach keinen Sinn das Ziel weit ab vom eigentlichen Geschehen zu machen.


----------



## Cartel29 (24. August 2011)

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich hoffe ja, dass es einfach nur unglücklich in der Ausschreibung formuliert war.


----------



## widdy75 (24. August 2011)

alla hopp,einigen wir uns auf einrollen rot/blau
und rennen auf schwarz/grün!  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (24. August 2011)

Rennlauf werden nicht auf grün oder schwarz stattfinden. Alles andere bleibt noch unausgesprochen. Wir wollen ja Platz für Spekulationen lassen 
Lasst euch überraschen


----------



## Birk (24. August 2011)

Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was ganz neues oder die Strecken werden irgendwie kombiniert.


----------



## Cartel29 (24. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Rennlauf werden nicht auf grün oder schwarz stattfinden. Alles andere bleibt noch unausgesprochen. Wir wollen ja Platz für Spekulationen lassen
> Lasst euch überraschen



Schade.....das sind die einzigen regulären Parkstrecken mit dem bisschen Bergab-Charakter. Rot und Blau ist ja flach wie ne Flunder und die paar Pupsi-Obstacles darauf ...Ich hoffe, es wird eine komplett neue Strecke, wie z.B. teilweise der GDC in Winterberg, ansonsten wirds langweilig wie Pretty Woman


----------



## Ope (24. August 2011)

Langweilig???
*
Sicher nicht !!!*


----------



## Cartel29 (24. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Langweilig???
> *
> Sicher nicht !!!*



Meinst du Pretty Woman oder das Rennen? 

Ne mal im Ernst, wir haben Startgelder bezahlt, dann können wir ja wohl auch gesagt bekommen, auf welcher Strecke das Event stattfindet. Voll der Kindergeburtstag...


----------



## Ope (24. August 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Meinst du Pretty Woman oder das Rennen?
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst, wir haben Startgelder bezahlt, dann können wir ja wohl auch gesagt bekommen, auf welcher Strecke das Event stattfindet. Voll der Kindergeburtstag...



Nein, das war bisher immer so und bleibt so.

Rennerfahrung hast du noch keine, oder?
Der Streckenverlauf wird erst am Rennwochenende bekannt. 
Bei IXS Downhill Rennen ist es nicht anders. Da wird die Strecke auch nicht vorher bekannt gegeben oder Wochen im vorraus abgesteckt.
So haben alle gleiche Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cartel29 (24. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Nein, das war bisher immer so und bleibt so.
> 
> Rennerfahrung hast du noch keine, oder?
> Der Streckenverlauf wird erst am Rennwochenende bekannt.
> ...



Richtig, aber da wissen die Leute, dass es auf der DH-Strecke ist und nicht auf dem Conti-Track oder FreeCross


----------



## noon (24. August 2011)

Ja bestimmt gibt es ein DH rennen auf dem Singletrail, also manchmal frage ich mich echt für wie blöd hier manche die BF Jungs halten.


----------



## Ope (24. August 2011)

Cartel29 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber da wissen die Leute, dass es auf der DH-Strecke ist und nicht auf dem Conti-Track oder FreeCross



Klar, die Rennstrecke legen wir auf den Nordic Walking weg und unten auf dem Parkplatz dann drei Runden im Kreis ..... 
Sach' mal hast du deine Tage? 
Wir wollen selbst Spaß beim Rennen haben, wo glaubst du werden wir also fahren. Auf nem Forstweg oder auf einer Strecke mit allem was man für ein DH Rennen braucht?


----------



## Cartel29 (24. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Klar, die Rennstrecke legen wir auf den Nordic Walking weg und unten auf dem Parkplatz dann drei Runden im Kreis .....
> Sach' mal hast du deine Tage?
> Wir wollen selbst Spaß beim Rennen haben, wo glaubst du werden wir also fahren. Auf nem Forstweg oder auf einer Strecke mit allem was man für ein DH Rennen braucht?



Wo ich es glaube? Ja wenn nicht auf der Schwazen/Grünen, dann wohl aufm Nordic Walking-Weg 

Ich hab nicht meine Tage, du ärgerst mich nur mal wieder  Sack Nägel wird eingepackt


----------



## Sir_D (24. August 2011)

*Hallo liebe Biker-Gemeinde ,

da  ich für dieses Jahr mit der Einteilung und Organistaion der  Streckenposten für das BBNR betraut wurde suche ich auf diesem Wege 10  ZUVERLÄSSIGE und BIKEERFAHRENE Leute.
Idealerweise fahrt ihr selbst, habt ein wenig Ahnung von Ersthilfe und tragt gerne Verantwortung im Bereich des Rennablaufs.
Bei Interesse schreibt mir bitte baldigst Nachricht damit ich das weiter melden kann und wir weiter organisieren können.
Mindestalter 16 Jahre

Ride on

Chris*


----------



## Birk (24. August 2011)

Jetzt für den kommenden Freitag wurden doch auch Leute für Streckenarbeiten/pflege gesucht? Wird da noch Hilfe gebrauch? Hätte Zeit.


----------



## widdy75 (24. August 2011)

Ich freu mich schonmal vorab wie Bolle!
Egal auf welcher Strecke,Hauptsache de buggel nunner! ;-)


----------



## Ope (24. August 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Jetzt für den kommenden Freitag wurden doch auch Leute für Streckenarbeiten/pflege gesucht? Wird da noch Hilfe gebrauch? Hätte Zeit.



*Birk*, das wäre sehr nett von dir. Du bist kompetent und könntest das ganze vernünftig beeinflussen


----------



## smarty281 (24. August 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> ich freu mich schonmal vorab wie bolle!
> Egal auf welcher strecke,hauptsache de buggel nunner! ;-)



word!!!!


----------



## Sir_D (24. August 2011)

Birk schrieb:


> Jetzt für den kommenden Freitag wurden doch auch Leute für Streckenarbeiten/pflege gesucht? Wird da noch Hilfe gebrauch? Hätte Zeit.



Das wäre nett von Dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (24. August 2011)

heißt das nix fahren am freitag dafür buddeln oder wie?
morgen is aber fahrtag?


----------



## Ope (24. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> heißt das nix fahren am freitag dafür buddeln oder wie?
> morgen is aber fahrtag?



Strecken"pflege"


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. August 2011)

nagut... dann halt strecken streicheln oder ästchen wegräumen... oder gar die riesigen felsblöcke die überall rumlungern wegräumen


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (26. August 2011)

Bezüglich der Quereinsteiger hoffe ich das es Konsequenzen endlich mal gibt. Habs doch sebst erlebt, komme angefahren von oben, fährt einer vor mir los und ich bin ratz fatz dran gefahren...weil ich entsprechend schneller war neben an der Strecke vorbei und 10 meter weiter vorne wieder drauf. beschwert sich der Kerl auch noch, unfassbar! ZU faul um die 3 min hoch zu schieben, und wer wars, die, die bald immer dort Heimspiel haben. Ätzend sowas!


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. August 2011)

war donnerstag bei mir genau so... labert nach rechts mit seinem kumpel und fährt nach links auf die strecke rein und ich komm grad von oben runter auf den herzsprung zu 
hab mich laut bemerkbar gemacht und dann isser auf die seite, aber langsam resignier ich ... hatte noch net mal mehr bock den kerl anzumaulen


----------



## Downhiller16 (28. August 2011)

Wer hat den heute Bilder gemacht und weis jemand genaueres , was mit dem oben auf der schwarzen Strecke mit dem genau passiert ist ,also was er hatt ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. August 2011)

oh gabs wieder brösel?


----------



## sic_ (28. August 2011)

Gab leider 2x den Krankenwagen..
Einer oben an der Schwarzen, an der Ausfahrt vom Lift bei den 2 eingepackten Bäumen, der andere unten am Kiosk.

Die Notamputation oben am Startturm mussten wir leider verschieben, nachdem der betroffene den Finger wieder aus dem Lenker bekommen hatte


----------



## Tribal84 (28. August 2011)

Bilder am Zielsprung war ikke ,)
Kommen die Tage ins Fotoalbum !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (28. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Gab leider 2x den Krankenwagen..
> Einer oben an der Schwarzen, an der Ausfahrt vom Lift bei den 2 eingepackten Bäumen, der andere unten am Kiosk.
> 
> Die Notamputation oben am Startturm mussten wir leider verschieben, nachdem der betroffene den Finger wieder aus dem Lenker bekommen hatte



ohje... will wohl jeder noch ne verletzung mit ins saisonende nehmen


----------



## smarty281 (28. August 2011)

Ja irgendwie hats heute oft geknallt. Einer ist sogar vor dem Streckenende bzw vor dem Anlieger in den rechten Baum gesprungen......frag mich nur wie man sowas hin bekommt, aber trotzdem gute Besserung!!!

Zu dem Typ der sich an den eingepackten Bäumen gewickelt hat auch GUTE BESSERUNG!!! Ich hoffe wir müssen dich nicht nochmal tragen!!!!

Ansonsten wars mal wieder ein geiler Tag, nette Leute, super Wetter und tolle Steine die im Weg rum gammeln


----------



## DEMOnstrant (28. August 2011)

Ja Torsten...ICH WILL    weißt, zwei Tage vor Dienstag...und ich hab das Scheiß Teil halt auch nich mehr raußgekriegt! An den Krankenwagen: Gute Besserung, hat sich wohl den Finger gebrochen.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (28. August 2011)

Hat nich auch jemand Fotos gemacht? Vom Fingerle? Das fand ich nämlich ganz schön fies...anstatt zu helfen.


----------



## noon (28. August 2011)

Ach ich hätte sofern mir sowas passiert ganz gerne Erinnerungsfotos, irgendwann kann man drüber lachen bzw. die Verwandten schocken, so lange es nur um den Finger ging...Ist halt ne ganz andere Nummer als nur davon erzählen zu können (Auch wenn ich weder dabei war noch wirklich weiß was passiert ist). Als ein Bekannter die Karre seiner Eltern geschrottet hat habe ich ihn auch gleich zu einem Foto animiert, und es ist so ziemlich das lustigste Bild das ich je geschossen habe, auch wenn die Situation selbst natürlich nicht gerade lustig war. Aber das Leben geht halt immer weiter und im nachhinein freut man sich dann doch oft noch was davon in der Hand zu haben.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. August 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Hat nich auch jemand Fotos gemacht? Vom Fingerle? Das fand ich nämlich ganz schön fies...anstatt zu helfen.



ääähhhh des warst du mit dem finger ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (29. August 2011)

Hoffe den Gestürzten geht es gut, ich hatte gestern meinen Spass:

Bergstation


----------



## DEMOnstrant (29. August 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ääähhhh des warst du mit dem finger ???


Wer sonst?


----------



## DEMOnstrant (29. August 2011)

noon schrieb:


> Ach ich hätte sofern mir sowas passiert ganz gerne Erinnerungsfotos, irgendwann kann man drüber lachen bzw. die Verwandten schocken, so lange es nur um den Finger ging...Ist halt ne ganz andere Nummer als nur davon erzählen zu können (Auch wenn ich weder dabei war noch wirklich weiß was passiert ist). Als ein Bekannter die Karre seiner Eltern geschrottet hat habe ich ihn auch gleich zu einem Foto animiert, und es ist so ziemlich das lustigste Bild das ich je geschossen habe, auch wenn die Situation selbst natürlich nicht gerade lustig war. Aber das Leben geht halt immer weiter und im nachhinein freut man sich dann doch oft noch was davon in der Hand zu haben.



Was ich sagte war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint, es war einfach nur sau lustig


----------



## freiraum (29. August 2011)

Die Numer mit dem Finger war aber auch zu geil


----------



## sic_ (29. August 2011)

Ich habs Foto aufm Handy, mal schaun ob ichs nachher auf den PC krieg 

Genialst war eigentlich, dass kurz drauf ne ganze Gruppe dazukam und mitgefeiert hat


----------



## Kontragonist (29. August 2011)

Auszug aus dem Protokoll:

 Was is denn hier los?
 Der steckt mim Finger im Lenker fest, alter!
 SCHNELL: Hat irgendwer ne KAMERA oder n HANDY dabei ?!?
 
 
 
 

Des einen Leid ist eben des andern Freud  und da Schadenfreude bekanntlich die schönste Freude ist  

Besorg dir für Whistler lieber noch nen zweiten Stopfen für die linke Lenkerseite


----------



## sic_ (29. August 2011)




----------



## DEMOnstrant (29. August 2011)

hähähä


----------



## Kontragonist (29. August 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Bilder am Zielsprung war ikke ,)
> Kommen die Tage ins Fotoalbum !



Wär cool, wenn du n knappen Post hier reinsetzt, wenn die Bilder im Album sind


----------



## Tribal84 (29. August 2011)

Kein thema ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (29. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Bild



wie zur Hölle ist das passiert?


----------



## DEMOnstrant (29. August 2011)

Dummheit?


----------



## Tribal84 (29. August 2011)

evt hat hier jemand Interesse :
Tausche mein Fox 40 RC2 gegen ne Boxxer RC / WC 2010 ..


----------



## KonaBikerM (29. August 2011)

wieso?


----------



## Tribal84 (29. August 2011)

wieso nicht ?
mir ist die 40 schon zu steif und ne boxxer gefällt mir optisch im Demo besser..


----------



## Eule- (29. August 2011)

Ne 40 gegen ne boxxer rc  wertverlust??


----------



## Tribal84 (29. August 2011)

ausgleich via â¬ ist natÃ¼rlich klar 
boxxer sollte weiÃ sein


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2011)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Dummheit?



wollt ich zwar net sagen... aber alter verwalter du treibst n zeug


----------



## Ope (29. August 2011)

Geht nix über barplugs  

Jungens, Finger gehören UM den Lenker oder IN .......... naja denkt's euch 
Aber NICHT in den Lenker 

Hoffe wir müssen ned bald die Sanis rufen weil irgendwelche Lenker irgendwo stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (30. August 2011)

Bilder vom Sonntag:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/42636


----------



## KonaBikerM (30. August 2011)

ich hätte eine in weiß 2011 gebse aber net her,will mir 2012 zu konfi die 2012er kaufen!


----------



## freiraum (30. August 2011)

@Tribal
Danke für die Pics


----------



## Tribal84 (30. August 2011)

kein thema freiraum,
bild auch gerne in voller auflösung dann einfach pn + bild name !


----------



## hergie (30. August 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Geht nix über barplugs



doch, gewicht reduzieren


----------



## PremiumNick (30. August 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ich hätte eine in weiß 2011 gebse aber net her,will mir 2012 zu konfi die 2012er kaufen!



absolut guter beitrag. es ging natürlich um leute die keine abzugeben haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (30. August 2011)

Komm lass ihn..hilft nichts..


----------



## Eule- (30. August 2011)

PremiumNick schrieb:


> absolut guter beitrag. es ging natürlich um leute die keine abzugeben haben


 (genau das wollte ich auch grade sagen)


----------



## Eule- (30. August 2011)

Kann man am wochenende alle strecken fahren? oder gibts da iwo sperrungen?


----------



## sic_ (30. August 2011)

Warum sollten am Wochenende Strecken gesperrt sein?


----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2011)

Am Sonntag war z.B. der Roadgap gesperrt. Ich vermute, dass sie fÃ¼râs Buggel nunnÃ¤ Renne etwas BrutalitÃ¤t drauf geschaufelt haben


----------



## sic_ (30. August 2011)

Hoffentlich nehmen die die Brutalität dann von den Senken vor und nach dem Wallride 

Irgendwie unlustig wie oft es mich nach dem Wallride gemault hat..


----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nehmen die die Brutalität dann von den Senken vor und nach dem Wallride
> 
> Irgendwie unlustig wie oft es mich nach dem Wallride gemault hat..



Die haben da aber auch was mit deinem Rad verkehrt gemacht: der Hinterbau ist da irgendwie am Hauptrahmen festgelötet und federt null (was Absicht sein mag)  dafür haben sie die Gabel in den Federungseigenschaften aber fairer Weise an den Hinterbau angeglichen und mit Fruchtgummi statt mit Öl befüllt (was vielleicht auch ein Unfall war) 

Im Ernst: hast du die Gabel reklamiert oder schmeißt du sie einfach weg?


----------



## sic_ (30. August 2011)

Bin mir noch unschlüssig ob sich das ganze überhaupt lohnt für eine low-budged Federgabel.
Und wenn sie ersetzt wird, was mach ich dann damit?

Freiwillig bau ich mir son teil nicht nochmal ein, die Domain liegt schon bereit und wartet auf die Laufräder 

So schlimm war das Federverhalten doch garnicht, selbst bei vollster Belastung mit >100kg konnt man sie nichtmal in die nähe eines Durchschlages bringen. Selbst den verpatzten Northshore Drop mit etwas Frontlastiger Landung konnte der nur 90mm Federweg entlocken


----------



## Kontragonist (30. August 2011)

FÃ¼r Dirtjump wird die Gabel schon langen â wenn man sie auf 100 mm reduzieren kann hab ich vielleicht Interesse


----------



## Jockel2 (2. September 2011)

Hallo
ich habe mal ne dumme Frage:
Ich wollte mich für das Endurorennen im Oktober anmelden und kann auf der Homepage vom Bikepark kein Anmeldeformular finden. Wenn ich beim Werner im Bikepark anrufe geht keiner ran. Kann mir hier jemand die Sache erklären?
Jockel  Bikerentner aus Michelstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (2. September 2011)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe mal ne dumme Frage:
> Ich wollte mich für das Endurorennen im Oktober anmelden und kann auf der Homepage vom Bikepark kein Anmeldeformular finden. Wenn ich beim Werner im Bikepark anrufe geht keiner ran. Kann mir hier jemand die Sache erklären?
> Jockel  Bikerentner aus Michelstadt



Schau nochmal auf der HP unter 5. BBNR auf der linken Seite 
Ausschreibung etc. ....


----------



## Jockel2 (2. September 2011)

danke habe den Werner gerade erreicht. Die haben die Anmeldung rausgenomen. Für das Endurorennen gibt es noch Startplätze. Wie die Anmeldung funktioniert wird gerade geklärt.
Jockel


----------



## RogerRobert (2. September 2011)

Soooooo, ich bin auch zum Downhill und dem Enduro angemeldet. Wie das mit dem Enduro-Rennen läuft, weiß da schon jemand was?

Wir bieten jetzt übrigens auch Fahrtechnik-Kurse in Beerfelden an. Unter anderem auch ein DH-Training zur Optimierung der Renn-Performance. 

Grüße,
Farby


----------



## sic_ (2. September 2011)

Fahrtechnikkurse in Befe?
Zeitpunkt & Kosten?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Soooooo, ich bin auch zum Downhill und dem Enduro angemeldet. Wie das mit dem Enduro-Rennen läuft, weiß da schon jemand was?
> 
> Wir bieten jetzt übrigens auch Fahrtechnik-Kurse in Beerfelden an. Unter anderem auch ein DH-Training zur Optimierung der Renn-Performance.
> 
> ...




Hö hö..................

DH-Fahrtechnik vom deutschen Meister...........


----------



## sic_ (2. September 2011)

Leider gibts aber keinen Anfängerkurs


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2011)

doch doch...............un so anfängerlich biste ja ach net.....


----------



## freiraum (2. September 2011)

Du brauchst erst mal Federweg


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. September 2011)

...und das buckel rennen is leider schon ausgebucht ... das enduro auch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (2. September 2011)

Ich bin dabei 

@Kröte
Biste auch dabei?


----------



## sic_ (2. September 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Du brauchst erst mal Federweg



Mein Federweg liegt beim guru im Laden, fehlen nur die Laufräder.

Gravity 2 klingt aber interresant, ma schaun ob ich das Wochenende freischaufeln kann


----------



## Kontragonist (2. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...und das buckel rennen is leider schon ausgebucht ... das enduro auch???



Enduro geht wohl noch:



Jockel2 schrieb:


> habe den Werner gerade erreicht. Die haben die Anmeldung rausgenomen. Für das Endurorennen gibt es noch Startplätze. Wie die Anmeldung funktioniert wird gerade geklärt.
> Jockel



Am besten mal anrufen 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf Rennerles  wird meine erste Competition


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei
> 
> @Kröte
> Biste auch dabei?





aber sowas von dabei.......


----------



## freiraum (2. September 2011)

Das wird ein Fest


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2011)

...........

Treffpunkt " grüne Doka "..............zum großen Powwow........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. September 2011)

irgendwie finde ich auf der befe seite nix um mich an dem enduro rennen anzumelden ???

besser da mitmachen als garnicht (jaja... anmeldung fürs dh verpennt  )


----------



## freiraum (2. September 2011)

Nimmt jemand nen Grill mit?


----------



## Kontragonist (2. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> irgendwie finde ich auf der befe seite nix um mich an dem enduro rennen anzumelden ???
> 
> besser da mitmachen als garnicht (jaja... anmeldung fürs dh verpennt  )



Ich habs ein paar Posts drüber schon mal versucht dir verständlich zu machen 

 da das DH-Rennen ausgebucht ist, ist die Anmeldung aus dem Internetauftritt entfernt worden. Für das Enduro-Rennen gibt es wohl noch plätze, aber die Veranstalter sind sich scheinbar noch nicht einig, wie da die Anmeldung weitergeführt weren soll. Man sollte als Interessent also ggf. *anrufen* 

Cheers nach Nußloch  man sieht sich im Fahrerlager 
Jo


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. September 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich habs ein paar Posts drüber schon mal versucht dir verständlich zu machen
> 
> Cheers nach Nußloch  man sieht sich im Fahrerlager
> Jo



oh...ok jetzt ist der groschen gefallen 

bin ja morgen in befe... werd das da mal abchecken, danke für deine bemühungen


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. September 2011)

so... endlich feierabend 

war heut morgen in befe und war echt super... der neue teil der schwarzen sieht interesannt aus  bin mal gespannt ob das so bleibt oder nur fürs race ist...

werde mich fürs enduro rennen anmelden da ich die anmeldung fürs dh verpennt hab  einzig was ich komisch finde das die uphill fahrerei GARNICHT mit n die zeitwertung fällt sondern die zeit wird erst ab oben wenn man nach unten losfährt gestoppt... irgendwie hat das garkeinen anreiz hochzus ordentlich in die pedale zu treten.
ich finde irgendwie gehört ne gezeitete fahrstrecke zum ENDURO dazu, sonst isses ja nix anderes als DH mit vorhe gemütlich hochfahren/schieben 

um wenigstens ein bissel meter zu machen und dem ganzen auch beim pedalieren nen race charakter zu geben würde es ja sogar reichen wenigstens auf dem parkplatz zu starten wo früher der bus anhielt dann den weg zur strecke strampeln und gleich runter... und das ganze dann komplett gezeitet... oder halt so ähnlich.
so macht es auch sinn mit nem enduro bike zu fahren, sonnst könnt ich ja auch den fetten downhiller gemütlich hoch schieben und runter dann ordentlich gas geben 

...wie denken andere darüber die sich für das enduro gemeldet haben?

... just my 2 cent...


----------



## Joshua60 (4. September 2011)

PN angekommen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. September 2011)

Sers Josh´,
mit´m Tandem mitfahren ?
Das wäre mal der Hit.


----------



## RogerRobert (4. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...wie denken andere darüber die sich für das enduro gemeldet haben?
> 
> ... just my 2 cent...



Es ist es bei den Enduro-Events gang un gäbe, dass nur die Downhill-Zeiten gewertet werden. Hoch und runter wäre ja schon CC . Der große Unterschied zum DH ist allerdings, dass die Fahrer die Strecken nicht kennen und quasi auf Sicht fahren. Oft sind ja auch verschiedene Strecken zu befahren, zwischen denen dann immer wieder bergauf pedaliert werden muss. Wie das in BeFe sein wird weiß ich leider nicht. 
Ich finde es kommt auch stark auf die Strecke an wie sie zu fahren ist. Technisch, kurvig und Singel-Trail-mässig ist halt schon eher Enduro als fette Sprünge und Anlieger .

Cheers und wir werden ja sehen wies kommt,
Farby


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. September 2011)

also die berg runter strecke kenn ich schon... bin gestern schon um halb 8  in befe gewesen und bin zu testzwecken 4 mal mit dem enduro hochgestrampelt 
abwärts gehts die normale strecke runter bis zu nem querweg, diesen dann so ca 150m entlang und dann ne andere strecke ganz normal weiter runter bis ins ziel (hab jetzt mal absichtlich net die genaue führung gesagt, weis net ob das erwünscht ist)
was ja alternativ auch ganz gut wäre, den start und das ziel unten ziemlich weit hinten auf den parkplatz zu legen so das man am start z.b. die asphalt str. um den parkplatz vor fährt und dann den wald hoch und zum ziel muß man direkt über den ganzenparkplatz bis ganz hinten ne ziellinie ist.
da wäre dann wenigstens noch bissi was zum strampeln und wäre bestimmt geil so nen 2 oder 3m koridor auf dem parkplatz zu durchfahren der rechts und links voller zuschauer ist die einen auf den letzten 100m anfeuern vollgas zu geben 

aber du hast recht... den ganzen berg hoch und runter zu zeiten wäre ja wirklich schon CC


----------



## RogerRobert (4. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also die berg runter strecke kenn ich schon...



Tja, das ist ja eigentlich schade . Naja, dann ist das wohl ein neues Konzept mit dem Enduro-Rennen in BeFe...

Aber hauptsache es macht Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. September 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Aber hauptsache es macht Spass



so schauts aus


----------



## Yannick_ (4. September 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/notes/bikepark-beerfelden/beschreibung-super-enduro-rennen/280526611961301

beschreibung fürs enudro-rennen...


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. September 2011)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/notes/bikepark-beerfelden/beschreibung-super-enduro-rennen/280526611961301
> 
> beschreibung fürs enudro-rennen...



is ja genau das was ich geschrieben hab...


----------



## Eule- (4. September 2011)

hat noch jemand Bilder vom Samstag?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. September 2011)

Nützt mir nichts Yannick, ich schaue nicht auf Facebook..............


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. September 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> hat noch jemand Bilder vom Samstag?



samstag war doch garkeiner da der geblitzt hat oder?


----------



## Eule- (4. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> samstag war doch garkeiner da der geblitzt hat oder?


Da waren so ziemlich gefühlte 50 leute da 
nein im ernst, mindestens 2 u12er 3 lokale Leute, 2 oder 3 alte Herren, ein Kerl den ich persönlich kenn..


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. September 2011)

ok... dann war ich wohl zu schnell um die zu sehen


----------



## smarty281 (4. September 2011)

War heute mal wieder ein Sehr Geiler Tag!!! Danke nochmal an den netten Herrn der mir meinen Handschuh mit rauf gebracht hat!!!
Das einzige was ich nicht so prickelnd fand war das ich eine 4 Std Karte gekauft hatte da ja schlechtes Wetter gemeldet war. Als ich dann diese 4 Std Karte in eine Tageskarte umwandeln wollte sagte man mir das dieses nicht geht. Nach ein bischen Gebabbel gings dann doch AUSNAHMSWEISE!!! Mein Kumpel hatte natürlich auch nur ne 4 Std Karte und bei dem gings dann nicht mehr. Der zuständige Herr wurde dann auch etwas pampig was ich persönlich nicht so prickelnd fand!!! Er meinte dann das er kein Upgrade auf ne 4 Std Karte geben könne und mein Kumpel doch in den Sauren Apfel beissen müsse und sich noch eine 4 Std Karte holen muss. 
Ich hab zwar nicht genau verstanden WARUM das nicht geht aber egal, wir werden wohl für die nächste Saison ne Jahreskarte holen.

Nichts desto trotz wars ein gelungener Tag in einem tollen Bikepark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (4. September 2011)

eF yoU Cee Kay

Ich hab eigentlich fest vorgehabt, heute dort zu sein  aber wetter.com sagte mir, das wär wegen Regen ne sch__ß Idee. Denen darf man doch einfach nicht glauben, den Pennern


----------



## freiraum (4. September 2011)

Heute war es staub trocken. Erst ab 17 Uhr hat's genieselt.
Hab heut mal das neue RoadGap probiert, geht schon ab das Teil


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. September 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Heute war es staub trocken. Erst ab 17 Uhr hat's genieselt.
> Hab heut mal das neue RoadGap probiert, geht schon ab das Teil



alte anfahrt oder ging die neue schon?


----------



## freiraum (4. September 2011)

Ach ja, die haben heute auch heftig an nem neuen Double geschaufelt, das gibt dann ne Verbindung von Schwarz zum RoadGap. Wenn das im Rennen dran kommt, dann bin ich mal gespannt wie das rockt!

Weiter unten gibt es noch ne Neue vom StepUp-StepDown in den Wald Richtung Wallride. Bin das Teil nicht bis zum Ende abgelaufen, aber die Richtung müsste stimmen.


----------



## freiraum (4. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> alte anfahrt oder ging die neue schon?



alte Anfahrt.


----------



## freiraum (4. September 2011)

Ach ja, und noch ne Info:
Wer meint der müsste da mal lang, der sollte vorher wissen, dass das Material für Drop und Double hinter dem entsprechendem Bauwerk ausgehoben wurde. Merke je höher der Drop, desto tiefer das Loch danach. 

Vielleicht einfach mal nen Seil mitnehmen, damit der Kollege einen wieder rausziehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (5. September 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> () heftig an nem neuen Double geschaufelt, das gibt dann ne Verbindung von Schwarz zum RoadGap.



Hast du da ein Gebäude aus den uns bekannten Parks, dass da zum Vergleich herhalten könnt? Ist es weit und brutal?



freiraum schrieb:


> Weiter unten gibt es noch ne Neue vom StepUp-StepDown in den Wald Richtung Wallride. Bin das Teil nicht bis zum Ende abgelaufen, aber die Richtung müsste stimmen.



Step-up/Step-down: Du meinst das hüfthohe Holzgebilde nach dem Bombenkrater kurz vor dem Waldweg, nachdem man dann zu dem "großen" Holzdrop kommt? Eine neue Was gibts denn da?


----------



## freiraum (5. September 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hast du da ein Gebäude aus den uns bekannten Parks, dass da zum Vergleich herhalten könnt? Ist es weit und brutal?


Nix weltbewegendes. Von der Höhe und Weite her, würde ich das Ding sofort springen. Ein bissi schmal vielleicht und das Loch dazwischen find ich auch net cool. Die Anfahrt muss noch gebaut werden, auf die ich auch sehr gespannt bin.




> Step-up/Step-down: Du meinst das hüfthohe Holzgebilde nach dem Bombenkrater kurz vor dem Waldweg, nachdem man dann zu dem "großen" Holzdrop kommt? Eine neue Was gibts denn da?


Genau das.
Ich hab noch keinen Plan wo es da zur neuen Strecken gehen soll, aber das Teil befindet sich wenige Meter weiter im Wald und hat bis zum Waldweg einige Sprünge. Logisch wäre, wenn der Trail vor dem Holzdingens einfach grad aus weiter gehen würde.

Zusammen mit dem Roadgap sieht das nach einer sehr, sehr geilen Heizerei aus


----------



## RogerRobert (5. September 2011)

Das hört sich ja nach ein paar Neubauten an hier. Weiß jemand ob am kommenden We noch Do und Fr geoffnet ist?


----------



## DrMainhattan (5. September 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nach ein paar Neubauten an hier. Weiß jemand ob am kommenden We noch Do und Fr geoffnet ist?



Hi, ja diese Woche ist das LETZTE MAL unter der Woche Do/Fr geöffnet, stand gestern am Kiosk...


----------



## RogerRobert (5. September 2011)

Sehr gut, dann simmer bestimmt mal vor Ort. Die Strecke für das Enduro-Rennen ist ja auch schon bekannt, kann man die finden?


----------



## Eule- (5. September 2011)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja nach ein paar Neubauten an hier. Weiß jemand ob am kommenden We noch Do und Fr geoffnet ist?



Dachte es soll nur noch im August Donnerstag+Freitag geöffnet sein, aber habe mich auch nichtmehr informiert.


----------



## Eule- (5. September 2011)

heavybiker schrieb:


> ok... Dann war ich wohl zu schnell um die zu sehen


 
Dann war ich wohl auch zu schnell, ab und zu hat es geblitzt


----------



## hergie (5. September 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Dachte es soll nur noch im August Donnerstag+Freitag geöffnet sein, aber habe mich auch nichtmehr informiert.



Steht wohl in BF, dass sie die ersten beiden WE's im September auch DO/FR offen haben. Ich hab es aber auch nur gehört, werd DO trotzdem auftauchen


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. September 2011)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Hi, ja diese Woche ist das LETZTE MAL unter der Woche Do/Fr geöffnet, stand gestern am Kiosk...



echt jetzt? ich dachte nur noch AUGUST ??? ... also heist das das DIESEN donnerstag und freitag offen ist?


----------



## hergie (5. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> echt jetzt? ich dachte nur noch AUGUST ??? ... also heist das das DIESEN donnerstag und freitag offen ist?



offensichtlich ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (5. September 2011)

Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau wie das mit der Zufahrt zu dem neuen double klappen soll,also das man genug Speed hat drüber zu kommen!
Und das selbe mit der neuen Anfahrt zum roadgap!
Wenn man den normalen weg der grünen fährt ist der renovierte roadgap sehr geil,aber aus dem anlieger raus,hmmm ich weiß nicht!
Naja warten wir es ab!


----------



## Osama (5. September 2011)

aha, da wird es jetzt also stellenweise etwas anspruchsvoller und selektiver,
schaun wir mal...


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. September 2011)

also wenn der anlieger schön geshaped ist wird man da sicher viel speed mitnehmen können... sieht zumindest so aus


----------



## widdy75 (5. September 2011)

Man wird es sicherlich bald sehen ob alles so läuft wie es sich die Macher ausgedacht haben!


----------



## Eule- (5. September 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Man wird es sicherlich bald sehen ob alles so läuft wie es sich die Macher ausgedacht haben!


Hoffe die meisten sachen(bis auf das Roadgap) sind nur provisorisch zum..."mal sehn wie es in der Praxis aussieht". Der Sprung auf den letzten Feldweg, sieht ja fatal unprofessionel aus  einfach lockre Wurzelerde vor nen Baumstumpf geschaufelt, und hinten drann ein Landing ausgehoben(was ehrlichgesagt sehr komisch proportioniert aussieht) aber gut, denke ist ja alles noch im provisorischen zustand. wird schon werden..


----------



## Ope (5. September 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau wie das mit der Zufahrt zu dem neuen double klappen soll,also das man genug Speed hat drüber zu kommen!
> Und das selbe mit der neuen Anfahrt zum roadgap!
> Wenn man den normalen weg der grünen fährt ist der renovierte roadgap sehr geil,aber aus dem anlieger raus,hmmm ich weiß nicht!
> Naja warten wir es ab!



Den neuen Double kann nur springen wer schnell genug ist  wer langsam fährt muss den (längeren) chickenway nehmen 
Wer es dennoch versucht sollte mal über die Selbstreflektion seines Fahrkönnens nachdenken 
Die neue Anfahrt aufs Roadgap ist sogar wesentlich einfacher weil kerzengerade drauf zu und mit genug Gefälle, zudem beschleunigt ein gut gebauter Anlieger. Wer in einem Anliger langsamer wird macht defintiv was falsch.

Zudem wärs Recht wenn ihr die Spekulationen sein lasst und wartet bis alles FERTIG ist. 
Blöd rumbabbeln könnt ihr später 

Zudem; werden die neuen Streckenteile erst freigegeben wenn sie getestet und für gut befunden sind. 

*Die neue Strecke ist noch komplett gesperrt. 
Wer vorher dort erwischt wird kann seinen Startplatz am Rennen vergessen, da gibt es keine Diskussion.
Die ist mit Werner Manschitz (Bikeparkbetreiber) so festgelegt.*


----------



## Ope (5. September 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Hoffe die meisten sachen(bis auf das Roadgap) sind nur provisorisch zum..."mal sehn wie es in der Praxis aussieht". Der Sprung auf den letzten Feldweg, sieht ja fatal unprofessionel aus  einfach lockre Wurzelerde vor nen Baumstumpf geschaufelt, und hinten drann ein Landing ausgehoben(was ehrlichgesagt sehr komisch proportioniert aussieht) aber gut, denke ist ja alles noch im provisorischen zustand. wird schon werden..



Maaaaann ............
Das sind keine fertigen Sprünge. Das dient lediglich als "Muster". 
Wenn wir Sprünge bauen dann richtig.

Also nochmal, Ball flach halten und abwarten


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. September 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Zudem wärs Recht wenn ihr die Spekulationen sein lasst und wartet bis alles FERTIG ist.
> Blöd rumbabbeln könnt ihr später



neee dafür machen wir das doch viel zu gerne


----------



## EL Pablo (6. September 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Maaaaann ............
> Wenn wir Sprünge bauen dann richtig.



ahh, ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (6. September 2011)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> ahh, ja...



Ahhh .... jemand der es besser kann?
Das wäre zu beweisen 

Ansonsten einfach mal ...  ......  ...... (ein Schelm wer schlechtes dabei denkt)


----------



## Tribal84 (6. September 2011)

naja werde ich es mal am Samstag ablaufen und schauen was sich so tut 
find gut das fürs rennen so viel gebaut wird..
aber ich halte die anfahrt aufs roadgap nicht für springbar ... außer da kommt ein richtig dicker anlieger in den wald ähnlich dem nachm bombenkrater..

wird schon klappen


----------



## Kontragonist (6. September 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Den neuen Double kann nur springen wer schnell genug ist  wer langsam fährt muss den (längeren) chickenway nehmen
> Wer es dennoch versucht sollte mal über die Selbstreflektion seines Fahrkönnens nachdenken
> Die neue Anfahrt aufs Roadgap ist sogar wesentlich einfacher weil kerzengerade drauf zu und mit genug Gefälle, zudem beschleunigt ein gut gebauter Anlieger. Wer in einem Anliger langsamer wird macht defintiv was falsch.
> 
> ...



Eine reichlich offensive Gangart wird hier ins Gespräch eingebracht 

Was soll denn das mit der Selbstreflektion bedeuten? Wird der Double so gefährlich gebaut, dass man jeden, der jetzt mit dem Gedanken spielt, das Teil zu springen, der hoffnungslosen Selbstüberschätzung bezichtigen kann 

Und in Bezugnahme auf den lauten Satz am Ende: Verstehe ich dann richtig, dass sowohl Erbauer als auch Testfahrer vom Rennen ausgeschlossen sind? Scheint mir zumindest logisch, da sie ja den Vorteil haben, die Strecke für sich passend zu beeinflussen 

Ich freu mich in jedem Fall auf vier Tage Zirkus


----------



## widdy75 (6. September 2011)

Ich bin gespannt,und wie schon erwähnt hoffe ich das es so klappt wie gedacht,aber leise Zweifel habe ich trotzdem.lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren!
Nur ist es schade das man jetzt nicht mehr spekulieren darf, ;-(
Kann man dafür auch seinen Startplatz verlieren? ;-)


----------



## EL Pablo (6. September 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Ahhh .... jemand der es besser kann?
> Das wäre zu beweisen
> 
> Ansonsten einfach mal ...  ......  ...... (ein Schelm wer schlechtes dabei denkt)



du hattest meinen beitrag doch hoffentlich nicht als kritik verstanden?! wie könnte ich leute kritisieren, die uns so tolle sachen beschert haben wie den step-up auf der roten oder das steinfeld oder den triple?


----------



## Ope (6. September 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> naja werde ich es mal am Samstag ablaufen und schauen was sich so tut
> find gut das fürs rennen so viel gebaut wird..
> aber ich halte die anfahrt aufs roadgap nicht für springbar ... außer da kommt ein richtig dicker anlieger in den wald ähnlich dem nachm bombenkrater..
> 
> wird schon klappen



Du urteilst und hast es noch gar nicht gesehen.
Top!!!
Da IST ein großer Anlieger ..... mannomann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (6. September 2011)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> du hattest meinen beitrag doch hoffentlich nicht als kritik verstanden?! wie könnte ich leute kritisieren, die uns so tolle sachen beschert haben wie den step-up auf der roten oder das steinfeld oder den triple?



So am Rande bin ich für keines dieser Bauwerke zuständig 
Die schwarze Strecke ist mehr so mein Gebiet 
(wo auf der roten steht ein Step up??? ,  / step up = aus dem engl. nach oben )


----------



## Ope (6. September 2011)

*Fakt ist;*

Meckern und motzen könnt ihr wenn es fertig ist und ihr gefahren seid. Vorher NICHT ....

Und, es wird sicher so sein das irgendeiner an irgendwas etwas auszusetzen hat, das ist immer so. Daher sehen wir das seeeehr entspannt.

Sicher werden die Sprünge vorher ausprobiert. Das betrifft aber gerade 2 Stück. Die neue Strecke durchfahren werden wir nicht. So viel sportliche Fairness sollte man uns schon zugestehen.


----------



## widdy75 (6. September 2011)

Ich mecker nicht,ich mach mir nur meine Gedanken und bin gespannt wie Bolle!


----------



## EL Pablo (6. September 2011)

du errinnerst dich wirklich nicht mehr an den step-up? der wurde ende letzten jahres abgerissen, war wohl zu gut.
ausserdem schreibst du: "wenn WIR sprünge bauen..", da darf man doch annehmen, dass du für alle baumeister sprichst...


----------



## Ope (6. September 2011)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> du errinnerst dich wirklich nicht mehr an den step-up? der wurde ende letzten jahres abgerissen, war wohl zu gut.
> ausserdem schreibst du: "wenn WIR sprünge bauen..", da darf man doch annehmen, dass du für alle baumeister sprichst...



Ich spreche für mich und die Kollegen die an der neuen Strecke mitgebaut haben (bzw. mitbauen). Um diese dreht sich's ja.


----------



## widdy75 (6. September 2011)

Wird das rennverbot wenn man auf der Rennstrecke fährt genauso hart und konsequent durchgesetzt wie die Strafe für Quereinsteiger und ohne Protectorenfahrer?;-)


----------



## Tribal84 (6. September 2011)

ich will keinen angreifen, super wenn der Anlieger schon steht ( hey ich war genau 1 Wochenende nicht da dieses jahr) 

habe nur die schon ausgegrabenen bzw. freigeräumte kurve vorm roadgap gesehen..
dann lass ich mich mal überraschen und schau am samstag ..


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. September 2011)

mal so am rande des gemeckers  ... hat einer ahnung wo ich mich anmelden kann für das enduro race?
ich bekam samstag im park gesagt ich solle ne mail an die adresse auf der HP schicken und darin soll ich meinen teilnahmewunsch bekunden... hab das samstag auch gleich gemacht aber bis heut keine antwort bekommen... net das ich da auch net mitmachen kann  (genau so wie beim DH wegen anmeldung verpennt  )


----------



## Sir_D (6. September 2011)

Oh mann...habt ihr eigentlich sonst keine Wehwehchen über die ihr euch aufblasen könnt... ? Echt keinerlei ander Sorgen im Leben ??? 

Man sollte net glauben das sich hier erwachsene Menschen mit Verstand über ein kleines,normales, nicht die Welt erschütterndes Dh/Enduro Rennlein streiten .
Es ist wie´s ist und wem´s net passt der orge bitte sein eigenes Rennen in seinem eigenen Bikepark !!!


----------



## Tribal84 (6. September 2011)

mein leben ist ziemlich erfüllt und wunderbar deswegen möchte ich hier einfach die Zeit und Muse nutzen meinen angestauten Frust niederzu schreiben, verstehst 
lasst die leute doch spekulieren und diskutieren.. sollte keinem sonderlich große Schmerzen bereiten 

nehmt doch nicht alles immer so ernst als würde man euch direkt angreifen, gut manche tun das unverschämterweise, die normalos aber nicht ,)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (6. September 2011)

*euch doch einfach mal*


----------



## widdy75 (6. September 2011)

;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (6. September 2011)

Wo wir dann jetzt alle wieder Freunde sind, eine Frage an die Insider: Ist vieles aus der alltäglichen Parklandschaft gesperrt/tabu? Ich hätte mich, neue Reifen und Bremsbeläge gern am Wochenende vorm Rennen etwas eingefahren und dafür gern die Strecken zum Wallride und zum Bombenkrater hin genutzt, wenigstens aber die Rote. Wenn das alles nicht befahrbar ist, dann mach ich lieber Doppelschichten am Hometrail 

Peace
Jo


----------



## Ope (6. September 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Wird das rennverbot wenn man auf der Rennstrecke fährt genauso hart und konsequent durchgesetzt wie die Strafe für Quereinsteiger und ohne Protectorenfahrer?;-)



Das Quereinsteigen können wir nur mit Barrieren und Apellen an die Vernunft regeln.
Ohne Protektoren wird defintiv nicht mehr gefahren, es sind auch schon Tageskarten eingezogen worden.


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. September 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ... dann mach ich lieber Doppelschichten am Hometrail
> 
> Peace
> Jo



mal nach weinheim?


----------



## Ope (6. September 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wo wir dann jetzt alle wieder Freunde sind, eine Frage an die Insider: Ist vieles aus der alltäglichen Parklandschaft gesperrt/tabu? Ich hätte mich, neue Reifen und Bremsbeläge gern am Wochenende vorm Rennen etwas eingefahren und dafür gern die Strecken zum Wallride und zum Bombenkrater hin genutzt, wenigstens aber die Rote. Wenn das alles nicht befahrbar ist, dann mach ich lieber Doppelschichten am Hometrail
> 
> Peace
> Jo



die schwarze, die grüne und die rote sind offen 
*NUR die neue Strecke ist gesperrt.*


----------



## Kontragonist (6. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mal nach weinheim?



Da brabbelt der freiräumer auch immer von  ich bin interessiert


----------



## Kontragonist (6. September 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> die schwarze, die grüne und die rote sind offen
> *NUR die neue Strecke ist gesperrt.*



OK, cool! Ich dachte, da währen so viele Stunts teil der Wettkampfstrecke und deshalb "verboten".

Also Weinheim dann höchstens noch am Sonntag den 18.


----------



## widdy75 (6. September 2011)

Wie auch immer,Hauptsache es bringt Spaß,und daran habe ich keine Zweifel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (6. September 2011)

Wer hatte Sonntag denn alles geknipsographiert ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Eule- (6. September 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Maaaaann ............
> Das sind keine fertigen Sprünge. Das dient lediglich als "Muster".
> Wenn wir Sprünge bauen dann richtig.



Hast du meinen Beitrag richtig gelesen?


Eule- schrieb:


> Hoffe die meisten sachen(bis auf das Roadgap) sind nur provisorisch zum..."mal schaun wies aussieht"



Und an Sir D : Naja, der Bikepark Beerfelden will doch auch als Bikepark angesehen werden  und nicht als Hometrail mit Lift, also ist es doch nur von Vorteil wenn die Fahrer auch das Rennen als ein richtiges Rennen (zumal die Anmeldegebühren ja richtig saftig sind..) und nicht als legales Hometrail Race angesehen.


----------



## freiraum (6. September 2011)

Ich bin schon richtig gespannt auf die neuen Teile!!!

Wie schon mal erwähnt, find ich den neuen Roadgap super und der Double sieht doch auch machbar aus. Das wird bestimmt ein Fest für die Sinne 

Immer schön weiter bauen!!!


----------



## sic_ (6. September 2011)

Am Sonntag gehts mit neuem Federweg und neuem LRS nach Befe.

Ich freu mich drauf wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten


----------



## der.bergsteiger (6. September 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> hat noch jemand Bilder vom Samstag?



Ich greif die Frage noch mal auf.
Waren ja einige Photographen da. Gibts Bilder?


----------



## freiraum (6. September 2011)

Die Frau, die da auf ihrem Campingstuhl am letzten Sprung saß, meinte zu mir, Sie würde ein Link auf die Facebook Seite stellen. http://www.facebook.com/Bikepark.Beerfelden

Die Jungs mit dem Blitzlichtgewitter am Wallride hab ich net gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smarty281 (8. September 2011)

Ist am Samstah vieleicht jemand im Park der ne Feder für einen Fox Van Rc hat? Einbaulänge 241 sollte eine 450-550 er sein. Hab mir zwei bestellt aber die haben Lieferverzug. Wäre schön wenn mir jemand aushelfen könnte.


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. September 2011)

frag doch mal den werner,der hat vlt eine,kennst du chrischros? bzw warst du schonmal mit ihm im bikepark? wenn ja kennen wir uns


----------



## smarty281 (8. September 2011)

Nee er hat leider keine, hatte ihn dchon letztes we gefragt. Ja bin öfters mit ihm in beerfelden. Nein ich glaube nicht das wir uns kennen. Wieso?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. September 2011)

so... entwarnung 

wenigstens bin ich jetzt fürs enduro angemeldet und kann dort chaos und gute laune verbreiten


----------



## RogerRobert (8. September 2011)

So, und ich werd morgen mal schauen ob die Strecke fürs Enduro zu finden ist. Wenn sie nicht geheim ist, sollte ja auch jeder mal schauen dürfen


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. September 2011)

doch ich glaub ich kenn dich,ich heiß max und hab auch ein operator


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2011)

War schön heute... Ziemlich einsame Angelegenheit, von 10 bis geschätzt 14 Uhr waren wir zu zweit... zu Hoch-Zeiten waren dann 6-8 Leute unterwegs *g*.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## hergie (8. September 2011)

Dafür für mind. 150 Leute Kaffee konsumiert


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2011)

Den guten curry macchiato .


----------



## hergie (8. September 2011)

Das wird der Renner; aber nur beim Chef persönlich ordern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (9. September 2011)

...heute war es naß " richtig Nass " . Egal war für mich mal etwas
neues als wie sonst bei top bedingungen bin ja noch " Rookie " wenn auch 40+  

Gruss


----------



## RogerRobert (9. September 2011)

USB schrieb:


> ...bin ja noch " Rookie " wenn auch 40+
> 
> Gruss



Also warst du das mit dem schönen Jekyll...?!

Wir haben kurz oben gequatscht


----------



## USB (10. September 2011)

Morgen RogerRobert ,

joo das war ich . Den Sprung habe ich übrigens ausgeführt . Hat auch gut geklappt . 
Später habe ich auch noch auf der Roten nach der" Holzrutsche"
nach rechts ab probiert , der ging leider schief denke zu langsam also weggerutscht & schön mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen. Aber nix passiert. 

Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen Kurs bei Dir buchen , manches sollte einem dann doch vom Könner erklärt werden ist ja wie bei Skifahren  

Gruss
UB




RogerRobert schrieb:


> Also warst du das mit dem schönen Jekyll...?!
> 
> Wir haben kurz oben gequatscht


----------



## RogerRobert (10. September 2011)

USB schrieb:


> ...ist ja wie bei Skifahren
> 
> Gruss
> UB



Du sagst es. Manche Dinge kann man einfach schneller lernen unter Anleitung. Du bist auf jeden Fall willkommen .

Gruß, Farby


----------



## Ope (10. September 2011)

Wünsche allen eine gute Nacht direkt aus Beerfelden 
Tolles Mondlicht, eine angenehme Stille ....
Jetzt schön schlafen, morgen einen leckeren Kaffee und dann biken bis die Schwarte kracht


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2011)

alterr ich komm grad vionner kerwe... hier hatrschon die schwarrtzee  gekracht :Ö alter viel spass morgen  beinn biken D ich bin dann moregn malarebeitreen


----------



## smarty281 (11. September 2011)

Ohoh......das waren 1-2 Bier zuviel


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2011)

hheyx ichh trink koin bier !! nur weion schorle 






voll cviel bersser


----------



## macmaegges (11. September 2011)

Boah heavy   Geil Digger !

Eventuell komm ich auch zumm  BBNR.
Steht aber noch nich ganz fest.

Wenn man keine Startnuzmmer hat, darf man denn an dem WE auch fahren , oder ist man zum nichtfahren verdammt?- Während dem Rennen natürlich nicht fahren, ist doch klar. Ich mein beim Training.

Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (11. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hheyx ichh trink koin bier !! nur weion schorle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 (hoffentlich nicht so sch***** ebbelwoi..


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2011)

nene ... war guter weißherbst


----------



## Eule- (11. September 2011)

Dann ist ja alles im Lot


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. September 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Boah heavy   Geil Digger ! ...



das ganze fest war nur geil... gleich gehts wieder hin


----------



## Lorenz M. (11. September 2011)

weiß einer von euch wer heute bilder an der strecke gemacht hat?


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. September 2011)

Nope, ich warte auch auf eine Lieferung 
Von der Warterei an der Bushalte.


HIER BIN ICH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulfly (12. September 2011)

sonntag


----------



## Lorenz M. (12. September 2011)

Hast du zufällig auch Bilder von anderen Personen gemacht? Ich wurde nemlich öffters mal auf der Strecke fotografiert (balfa, weißes alpinstar jersy, zum Ende hin Ärmel hochgekrempelt und ohne Handschuhe)


----------



## Ope (12. September 2011)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Startnuzmmer hat, darf man denn an dem WE auch fahren , oder ist man zum nichtfahren verdammt?- Während dem Rennen natürlich nicht fahren, ist doch klar. Ich mein beim Training.
> 
> Würd mich mal interessieren.



Ohne Startnummer kein Lifttransport und die Strecken dürfen auch nur mit Startnummer befahren werden.
Grund: Die Strecken sind den Rennteilnehmern als Trainingsstrecken vorbehalten.


----------



## freiraum (12. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> alterr ich komm grad vionner kerwe... hier hatrschon die schwarrtzee  gekracht :Ö alter viel spass morgen  beinn biken D ich bin dann moregn malarebeitreen


MUUUUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  
... sehr geil!


----------



## Downhiller16 (12. September 2011)

hat jemand noch andere bilder , wir hatten einen im blauen t-shirt gefragt und er wollte es eigentlich bei ibc hochladen


----------



## macmaegges (12. September 2011)

Das dacht ich mir schon ope.

Für den Fall das ich dann doch mitkomme, entweder nur Bilder machen oder Radl ausleihen...


----------



## Werna (12. September 2011)

Hat jemand bilder am Samstag gemacht Silbernes Freddy1 schwarzes Jersey mit GRÜNER Hose würdem ich freuen


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. September 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> MUUUUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> ... sehr geil!




sorry ...soll auch mal vorkommen


----------



## Tobsucht. (13. September 2011)

Werna schrieb:


> Hat jemand bilder am Samstag gemacht Silbernes Freddy1 schwarzes Jersey mit GRÜNER Hose würdem ich freuen


 

Jo, das würde mich auch interessieren. Gesehen hab ich ein paar Leute aber evtl bin ich kein gutes Motiv gewesen 

Falls doch, über 1-2 Bildchen wäre ich äusserst erfreut 
(schwarzes Scratch, hellblau/weißes NoFear Trikot, schwarze Platzangst Hose, schwarzer Urge Helm)

Grüße


----------



## Jeronimo (13. September 2011)

jaaaaaaa bilder!!!  und das gap größer!! und überhaupt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulfly (13. September 2011)

bilder vom sonntag

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jeronimo (13. September 2011)

schade.nicht dabei..




soulfly schrieb:


> bilder vom sonntag
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Werna (13. September 2011)

Warum hat nicht mal einer Bilder vom Samstag. Werden die Fotos verweigert?


----------



## Trail-flow (14. September 2011)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> schade.nicht dabei..



ich auch nicht ..., schade.


----------



## Jeronimo (15. September 2011)

da waren 3 leute mit foddoaparillos... es hat ständig gayblitz... dennoch kein einziges..hmm




Trail-flow schrieb:


> ich auch nicht ..., schade.


----------



## Ope (15. September 2011)

Schon mal auf der FB Page vom Bikepark Beerfelden gekuckt?


----------



## Jeronimo (15. September 2011)

ich kann nix finden... evtl seh ichs nur nicht... hilf mir!



Ope schrieb:


> Schon mal auf der FB Page vom Bikepark Beerfelden gekuckt?


----------



## Eule- (15. September 2011)

Kann mir jm ein kurzes Statement über die Endurostrecke fürs Rennen geben?
-Fullface sinnvoll, oder Halbschale ausreichend?
-Rucksack mit Trinkblase, oder ohne?
-auch mit einem DHler machbar?


----------



## Ope (15. September 2011)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> ich kann nix finden... evtl seh ichs nur nicht... hilf mir!



Ich weiss nur das dort auch Bilder landen, war also nur ein Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (15. September 2011)

kein thema 




Ope schrieb:


> Ich weiss nur das dort auch Bilder landen, war also nur ein Tip


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. September 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Kann mir jm ein kurzes Statement über die Endurostrecke fürs Rennen geben?
> -Fullface sinnvoll, oder Halbschale ausreichend?
> -Rucksack mit Trinkblase, oder ohne?
> -auch mit einem DHler machbar?



zu1 : je nach geschmack (da aber über die normalen dh strecken runter ff vieleicht sinnvoll)
zu2 : geht auch ohne
zu3 : würde sagen ja ... weil

30 min zeitlimit ... in der zeit irgendwie hoch (fahren schieben tragen egal) und einmal wieder runter   (so war der letzte stand meiner infos)


----------



## Eule- (16. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> zu1 : je nach geschmack (da aber über die normalen dh strecken runter ff vieleicht sinnvoll)
> zu2 : geht auch ohne
> zu3 : würde sagen ja ... weil
> 
> 30 min zeitlimit ... in der zeit irgendwie hoch (fahren schieben tragen egal) und einmal wieder runter   (so war der letzte stand meiner infos)


Dachte es geht über einen Singletrail mit 80%bergab und 20%bergauf passagen.. aber wenn es so ist wie du sagst, ist das ja wundervoll


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. September 2011)

ich überleg auch schon die ganze zeit ob ich dem enduro race charakter gerecht werden soll und das AM/enduro nehm oder ob ich einfach den dh´ler hoch schieb und dann runter ...


----------



## KonaBikerM (16. September 2011)

schon


----------



## a.nienie (16. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich überleg auch schon die ganze zeit ob ich dem enduro race charakter gerecht werden soll und das AM/enduro nehm oder ob ich einfach den dh´ler hoch schieb und dann runter ...



Du könntest auch mit dem enduro hochfahren und oben auf das big hit umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (16. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich überleg auch schon die ganze zeit ob ich dem enduro race charakter gerecht werden soll und das AM/enduro nehm oder ob ich einfach den dh´ler hoch schieb und dann runter ...


mir bleibt keine wahl, ich hab nurn demo


----------



## hergie (16. September 2011)

> Kurzentschlossen haben wir die Anmeldung für unser 5. BBNR wieder geöffnet. Verletzungsbedingt haben doch etliche Biker abgesagt...



Steht so auf der Gesichtsbuchseite!


----------



## Osama (17. September 2011)

Ha ha


----------



## USB (17. September 2011)

hammertexte hier


----------



## Optibiker (23. September 2011)

Hey Leutz habts was von der gestrigen Magistratssitzung gehört


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2011)

sitzung? hä? um was gings?


----------



## freiraum (23. September 2011)

Schorle?


----------



## Jeronimo (25. September 2011)

oha. wer hat denn gestern bidler gemacht? jemand ne idee. wäre cool, so schnell kann ich nimmer aufs radl...


----------



## Loddz (26. September 2011)

Was passiert?

Ich hab heut ein paar gemacht und lade sie die Woche hoch.


----------



## Jeronimo (26. September 2011)

sprunggelenk innenband abgerissen. 2 kurven vorm gap bin ich aus der kurve gerutscht, dann ham die reifen sichden  wieder gefangen und ich auf nen baum zugesteuert.  den habe ich dann mit der linken hand un d linke schulter erwischt , bin übern lenker zu boden gegangen und irgendwie deppert mit dem recht fuss eingeschlagen.  dann hätte ich vor schmerz erstmal ausrasten können, hab die gabel gerade gemacht und bin übers gap weiter gefahren. 2 mal gings gut, dann war der schmerz zu groß und hab mich lieber an ein weizen am kiosk gehangen . nahcts wars dann echt schlimm udn morgens bin cih dann ins krankhaus. 6 wochen..pffff... ich werd schauen das ich am we mit schiene fahren gehe... halt locker... ich war der mit den grünen uffbappern auf der dorado, falls du bilder hast.




Loddz schrieb:


> Was passiert?
> 
> Ich hab heut ein paar gemacht und lade sie die Woche hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (26. September 2011)

nur 6 Wochen für nen Bandabriss? Das klingt optimistisch, bin aber auch kein Arzt. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ope (26. September 2011)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> sprunggelenk innenband abgerissen...



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. September 2011)

Alles Gute Jeronimo.....



.............die Klasse ü50 wächst so langsam, das Podest ist schon voll.....


----------



## Ope (26. September 2011)

Optibiker schrieb:


> Hey Leutz habts was von der gestrigen Magistratssitzung gehört



Ja, und?
Ist sicher kein Thema für diesen Thread, danke.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. September 2011)

.


----------



## Ope (26. September 2011)

Wieso böse?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. September 2011)

.


----------



## Ope (26. September 2011)

Muss man nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. September 2011)

Habe es verbessert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (26. September 2011)

Macht es nicht verständlicher ...


----------



## Jeronimo (26. September 2011)

danke danke... ich glaub auch nicht mehr dran. war eben beim doc...täglich selber spritzen und krankenschein. hahaha doof das ich selbstständig bin.. da brauch ich keinen krankenschein  



Loddz schrieb:


> nur 6 Wochen für nen Bandabriss? Das klingt optimistisch, bin aber auch kein Arzt. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jeronimo (26. September 2011)

danke danke!! ich bin unkaputtbar  !!




Ope schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!


----------



## ratte (26. September 2011)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> ... auf nen baum zugesteuert.  den habe ich dann mit der linken hand und linken schulter erwischt, bin übern lenker zu boden gegangen ...


 Hört sich so bekannt an, allerdings war's bei mir letzte Woche etwas weiter oben auf der Strecke mit der Option auf etwas freien Fall.
Gute Besserung. 

Kann es sein, dass in Beerfelden gerade ein hinterlistige Gattung der Jumping Trees wächst? Ich bin mir sicher, ich hatte genug Abstand angepeilt. 
Sofern ich den Lenker wieder vernünftig halten kann, werde ich mir das nächstes Wochenende nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Jeronimo (26. September 2011)

hihihhi mein kumpel ist 2 fahrten vorher,selbe strecek , ein kurve frühe auch in baum  zwischen pedal und baum steckte sein fuss... sieht schittig aus..



ratte schrieb:


> Hört sich so bekannt an, allerdings war's bei mir etwas weiter oben auf der Strecke mit der Option auf etwas freien Fall.
> Gute Besserung.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass in Beerfelden gerade ein hinterlistige Gattung der Jumping Trees wächst? Ich bin mir sicher, ich hatte genug Abstand angepeilt.
> Sofern ich den Lenker wieder vernünftig halten kann, werde ich mir das nächstes Wochenende nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Loddz (27. September 2011)

Aua, klingt bös.. Auch gute Besserung. 

Noch ein paar Bilder von mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sput (27. September 2011)

@Lodzz: Hast du noch mehr Bilder oder lädst sie hoch? Oder ist das deine Auswahl? Wäre echt top!


----------



## Loddz (28. September 2011)

Hier habe ich alle Bilder vom Sonntag hochgeladen (123mb/112 Bilder)

Paar wenige habe ich bearbeitet.


----------



## Asper (28. September 2011)

danke @ loddz


----------



## widdy75 (28. September 2011)

Geile Bilder,
Nur eins finde ich wirklich komisch,es werden immer nur geile Bilder geschossen wenn ich nicht da bin!hmmmm,wartet kurz ich muss mal vorn spiegel!


----------



## freiraum (28. September 2011)

cool!


----------



## Kontragonist (28. September 2011)

Grazie al forno!


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (28. September 2011)

Sehr cool, Danek Loddz!!! Ist ja nicht selbstverständlich, dass du dir die Mühe machst!


----------



## Soldier09 (29. September 2011)

Servus an alle
Ich bin ganz neu in dem Bereich DH hab mir vor 2 Wochen ein einigermaßen DH geeignetes Bike gekauft + Ausrüstung. 
Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen ob euer Park auch für absolute Neulinge geeignet ist? Hab vor am 3.10 mal den Park zu "testen" wahrscheinlich testet der Park eher meine Knochen .


----------



## deimudder (29. September 2011)

Park ist absolut anfängertauglich!

AAAAABBER: An dem WE, an dem du es testen willst, ist der Park auf Grunf BBNR für den normalen Betrieb zu.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. September 2011)

was ich noch net ganz geschnallt hab das morgige training fürs bbnr is ja auch für sie s-enduro fahrer oder? ... müssen ja auch trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (29. September 2011)

ich habe das so verstanden, dass die Enduristen morgen und samstag richtig trainieren und die anderen zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt nur "einrollen" dürfen  Ob das so stimmt???


----------



## Soldier09 (29. September 2011)

Hmm okay aber der dritte is ja montags is das nur am we oder auch an dem Montag?


----------



## deimudder (29. September 2011)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/documents/Ausschreibung_2011.pdf

nix fahren montag


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. September 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> ich habe das so verstanden, dass die Enduristen morgen und samstag richtig trainieren und die anderen zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt nur "einrollen" dürfen  Ob das so stimmt???



so seh ich das auch...


----------



## EL Pablo (3. Oktober 2011)

die neue strecke ist echt gelungen, ein geile wochenende. und jetzt bilder bitte!


----------



## -Itchy- (3. Oktober 2011)

Auf jeden!
War ein sau geiles Wochenende!!! 

Freu mich auch auf Fotomaterial!


----------



## goorke (3. Oktober 2011)

Gibts schon Ergebnisslisten?


----------



## Downhiller16 (3. Oktober 2011)

War eib gutes wochende 
Weis jemand , wo man alle pics vom Rennwochende findet ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Oktober 2011)

War widda mal ein schönes , langes WE

Danke und Grüße an alle die mich kennen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (4. Oktober 2011)

Bitte bitte bitte, behaltet die Rennstrecke auch für nächste saison für den "normalen" Betrieb bei!  scheiß auf die grüne line^^ die schwarze kann man ja auch am ende umstecken  !!


----------



## deimudder (4. Oktober 2011)

würde eher Grün behalten wollen und auf schwarz verzichten...


----------



## Downhiller16 (4. Oktober 2011)

ich schließe mich , der meinung von der eule an ^^


----------



## deimudder (4. Oktober 2011)

Fand die Strecke ja zu 90% auch geil, deswegen auch die Leute angefeuert


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (4. Oktober 2011)

die schwarze line hat aber mehr gefälle als die grüne...so paar sachen sind zwar drinne, aber die tretpassagen rauben schon die kraft enorm. grundsätzlich sind es zwar gleich viele höhenmeter, aber rollen tuts auf der schwarzen finde ich schon mehr.


----------



## Kontragonist (4. Oktober 2011)

Was soll das Gewese? Flatterband weg und gut. Kann man doch alles so stehen lassen und dem Fahrer überlassen, wo er abbiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (4. Oktober 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Fand die Strecke ja zu 90% auch geil, deswegen auch die Leute angefeuert



Der Superwaldschrat  
Sooooo geil!!!


----------



## Ope (4. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Was soll das Gewese? Flatterband weg und gut. Kann man doch alles so stehen lassen und dem Fahrer überlassen, wo er abbiegt



Das geht leider nicht, da würden zu viele zusätzliche Gefahrenpunkte (Kreuzungen) entstehen. Wir werden aber schon was passendes austüfteln


----------



## Tribal84 (4. Oktober 2011)

ne unterführung wäre klasse oder brücke 
fände es auch klasse wenn paar sachen so stehen bleiben dürften!


----------



## Ope (4. Oktober 2011)

Double wird ein Table, ansonsten wirds grob so bleiben. Aber Bombenkrater wird ne eigene Strecke so, das das Roadgap nur noch vom Holzanlieger angefahren werden kann.
Die Passagen unterhalb vom Herzsprung und oberhalb werden aber wieder weg sein, also wie immer.
Nur wie wir die neue Strecke ins Ziel führen müssen wir noch austüfteln.


----------



## Mürre (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand den Maulwurf mit der Blindenbinde stark! Ganz klar mein Favorit gewesen


----------



## enter (4. Oktober 2011)

Der ist auf dem Bild sogar der Fahrer. Wenn er bei dem Lauf auch kostümiert gewesen wäre, wäre dass das Überknallerbild geworden


----------



## Mexicansativa (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand es auch super am Wochenende,und ein dickes Lob an alle Helfer ohne euch wäre es nie so Cool gewesen danke danke danke Mfg Dennis(Maulwurf)


----------



## Birk (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich fand die Strecke und die Stimmung dieses Jahr auch echt super  .

Ein bisschen Kritik hab ich aber auch noch, wenn schon kurzfristig Zeitplanänderungen gemacht werden sollten das auch alle Helfer gesagt bekommen. Genauso sollte man sich vielleicht vorher einig werden welche Strecken, den wann offen sind. Wenn ich z.B. vorher gewusst hätte das Freitag schon die Wertungsstrecke offen ist, wäre ich da schon dort gewesen. Bei der Fahrerbesprechung hätten dinge wie die Roten und Gelben Fahnen noch erklärt werden können und auch wann man noch mal starten darf, ich denke das ist nicht allen Fahrern klar gewesen.

Aber bis auf diese Kleinigkeiten wie gesagt ein tolles langes Wochenende  . Auch schön das die Strecke in entscheidenden Teilen bestehen bleibt.


----------



## Kontragonist (4. Oktober 2011)

War geil, auch wenn ich mich nach Verteilung meiner sterblichen Hülle im Zielanlieger vom Rennen ausschließen musste  Ich bin dankbarer Eigentümer je einer heftig geprellten Hüfte und Schulter geworden, laufe aber wieder umher und kann sogar inzwischen sitzen ohne weinen zu müssen 

Weiß jemand, wie es denen geht, die weniger glück hatten? Ich habe jemanden gesehen, der mit Halskrause auf der Trage aus dem Wald geholt werden musste  ich hoffe, da wird nichts langfristiges oder gar dauerhaftes draus!

Grüße an alle meine bruchpilotierten Brüder und Schwestern im Geiste: Wir kommen wieder


----------



## Radde (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja gute Besserung den Invaliden! Ich hab mich auch öfters mal geraffelt, aber ich glaub nach so viel sturztraining kann ichs langsam 

War insgesamt ne spaßige Veranstaltung.

Streckenführung war sehr gut und ist dem Charakter des Bikeparks gerecht geworden. Die vielen loosen Kurven haben mir besonders gut gefallen.

Mit der Zeitmessung beim Superenduro bin ich aber nicht so ganz grün geworden bin, laut meiner eigenen Messung war ich ~ ne Minute schneller ^^ Da hätt ich nicht in 7½ minuten den Berg hochrennen müssen um freie fahrt bei der Abfahrt zu haben, wenn das sowieso verdummbeutelt wird.

Bikefliegen war auch ganz lustig, nur gut das sich da keiner von uns geraffelt hat, Sturzzonen gabs ja praktisch nicht, da die Zuschauer recht eng standen.

möp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opTic_B1ker (4. Oktober 2011)

echt cooles Rennen gewesen 
konnte leider den 2ten Rennlauf dank eines Sturzes nich mitfahren aber alles was ich mitbekommen hab war echt schön ... nur die Strecke war bissl Staubig xD


----------



## ratte (4. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn es ein paar Kritikpunkte zum Wochenende gibt (freies Training und Modalitäten beim Superenduro wurden ja schon genannt) fand ich die Strecken wirklich gelungen. 
Leider habe ich mich im ersten Rennlauf auf die Suche nach den Mikrolinien begeben und sie auch bei nahester Betrachtung nicht gefunden. Dafür war das Leben am nächsten Tag dann um so bunter...oder eher der Bereich um Knie und Oberschenkel. 
Gute Besserung allen Versehrten.

Auf jeden Fall war es ein schönes Wochenende bei bestem Wetter und Laune mit vielen Freunden und Bekannten.


----------



## Cartel29 (4. Oktober 2011)

Abend,

hab meine Bilder hochgeladen. Vom Bruder geschossen, unsortiert, auch unscharfe dabei. Mehr hab ich nicht 

Album


----------



## .floe. (5. Oktober 2011)

Gibts Bilder vom Bikefliegen? Ich ärger mich wie Sau, weil ich mir das eigentlich ankucken wollte und erst am Tag später da war!


----------



## Cartel29 (5. Oktober 2011)

Im Laufe der Woche lad ich paar Videos hoch.


----------



## .floe. (5. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Sir_D (5. Oktober 2011)

*Hallo liebe DH-Freunde,
 wir freuen uns ein erfolgreiches Rennwochenende hinter uns zu haben.  Wir hoffen es hat allen Teilnehmern und Besuchern viel Freude bereitet!
 Ein Lob gilt noch einmal allen Fahrerlagern, die Ihre Zeltplätze nahzu  perfekt hinterlassen haben und ihren Müll ensorgt haben. DAFÜR EIN DANK  VON DER CREW!
 Wir würden gerne einen Bericht über das ganze Wocheneende verfassen, der dann auch im "MTB-Rider-Magazine" erscheinen soll. In welcher Ausgabe ist nicht klar.
 Gerne könnt ihr mir eure besten Pics schicken,vielleicht schaffen sie es ja mit Erwähnung ins Magazin.
 Laßt den upload glühen an [email protected]

 RIDE ON *


----------



## Ope (5. Oktober 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> *Hallo liebe DH-Freunde,
> wir freuen uns ein erfolgreiches Rennwochenende hinter uns zu haben.  Wir hoffen es hat allen Teilnehmern und Besuchern viel Freude bereitet!
> Ein Lob gilt noch einmal allen Fahrerlagern, die Ihre Zeltplätze nahzu  perfekt hinterlassen haben und ihren Müll ensorgt haben. DAFÜR EIN DANK  VON DER CREW!
> Wir würden gerne einen Bericht über das ganze Wocheneende verfassen, der dann auch im "MTB-Rider-Magazine" erscheinen soll. In welcher Ausgabe ist nicht klar.
> ...



Hatte da nicht einer die Schnauze gestrichen voll???
Und jetzt doch wieder, mach' mer die Fahne im Wind?
Bevor sich Raimund nicht entschuldigt wars das für mich.

P:S: Lenker und Vorbau sind seit ner laaaaangen Weile bei dir ..... das hätte ich gerne zurück oder mein Geld.


----------



## widdy75 (5. Oktober 2011)

Muss man das verstehen oder ist das ein privatchat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaSc (5. Oktober 2011)

Lächerlich!!!!!!


----------



## Radde (5. Oktober 2011)

Glaub das is privatchat ^^

Paar Fotos von mir:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43617

Nach dem Top20 rennen vom Rad gestiegen, Foto geschnappt und die restlichen Fahrer geknipst.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2011)

wooo goiles bild


----------



## Raschauer (5. Oktober 2011)

War ein geiles Wochenende auch wenn ich meinen 2. Run nicht durch bekommen habe. Danke an alle die so eine Veranstaltung möglich gemacht haben 

Wenn einer Bilder von Nr. 2 oder 234 hat bitte melden.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Eule- (5. Oktober 2011)

Gibts das? An jeder Ecke hats geblitzdingst, ich bin echt oft hingeflogen und noch immer gibts es keinen Dokumentierten Sturz? Wenn jemand Stürze der NR 78hat bitte melden.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Hatte da nicht einer die Schnauze gestrichen voll???
> Und jetzt doch wieder, mach' mer die Fahne im Wind?
> Bevor sich Raimund nicht entschuldigt wars das für mich.
> 
> P:S: Lenker und Vorbau sind seit ner laaaaangen Weile bei dir ..... das hätte ich gerne zurück oder mein Geld.




Sollte in der Form nicht hier gepostet werden, dafür gibt es PN !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (6. Oktober 2011)

also mich würds interessieren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Oktober 2011)

Du böser Du.....................


----------



## widdy75 (6. Oktober 2011)

So isses aber dramatischer! ;-)


----------



## USB (6. Oktober 2011)

Gude , bist Du der widdy75 der auch mal Motorradrennen gefahren ist ? 

600er war das soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe . 

Gruss



widdy75 schrieb:


> So isses aber dramatischer! ;-)


----------



## maverick65 (6. Oktober 2011)

.floe. schrieb:


> Gibts Bilder vom Bikefliegen? Ich ärger mich wie Sau, weil ich mir das eigentlich ankucken wollte und erst am Tag später da war!



Klar gibt es die und noch ein paar andere im Album

Video gibt es später auch, bin noch am Schneiden. 100GB Rohmaterial woller erstmal gesichtet und bearbeitet werden. 







Gute Besserung an alle Verletzten

Gruß Mav


----------



## widdy75 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja richtig!


----------



## deimudder (6. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es Bilder vom Kostüm Ride? Käpt'n Hessen und der Maulwurf? Das Sixpack vom Sieg könnte ich ja mal gepflegt vernichten


----------



## Kaena (6. Oktober 2011)

Auch ich habe einige Bilder gemacht, viele davon muß ich allerdings erst fürs Netz fertig machen. Da kommen noch 





mehr auf:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43579


----------



## maverick65 (6. Oktober 2011)

1. kleines Video vom Bikefliegen: 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16841/h

Gruß Mav


----------



## Mexicansativa (6. Oktober 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Gibt es Bilder vom Kostüm Ride? Käpt'n Hessen und der Maulwurf? Das Sixpack vom Sieg könnte ich ja mal gepflegt vernichten



Hab ich schon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. Oktober 2011)

..................


----------



## DH-Raser (6. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein kurzer Clip aus Beerfelden!



MfG Fabian


----------



## Eule- (6. Oktober 2011)

DH-Raser schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzer Clip aus Beerfelden!
> 
> 
> 
> MfG Fabian


  In Beerfelden ist das natürlich richtig mies!


----------



## Smilymarco (7. Oktober 2011)

Hat noch jemand Bilder von den Einradlern? Geblitzt hat es öfters... nur Bilder seh ich noch net


----------



## EagleEye (7. Oktober 2011)

ihr wart zu langsam, ihr wart noch garnicht im Bild


----------



## rmfausi (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi @all,
ich möchte morgen mal wieder vorbeikommen.  Wie sieht die Strecke
nach dem BBNR aus? Sind noch viele Bremswellen da? Ich habe auf'm Hardtail z.Zt Trockenreifen drauf, sollte funktionieren, oder?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kaena (7. Oktober 2011)

Smilymarco schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Bilder von den Einradlern? Geblitzt hat es öfters... nur Bilder seh ich noch net



Habe da was für dich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Oktober 2011)

Uii, da war aber der Marco schnell Linda, hast ihn nur noch von hinten bekommen..............


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Oktober 2011)

Weil es ja hier passiert ist, will ich mich zur Feier des Tages mal selbst zitieren  Von wegen "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit"  man fliegt nur weiter! In dem Fall weiter als erwartet 



Kontragonist schrieb:


> Über Stabilität reden können alle  ich wollte wissen, was mein Helius tatsächlich aushält und habs mal mit Anlauf in den Boden gerammt. Dazu hab ich mich mit mächtig Speed vom Zielsprung in Beerfelden abgestoßen und nach ausgedehnter Flugphase ein nettes Fleckchen einige Radlängen weiter unten im Anlieger für den Aufschlag ausgesucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Bilder, Linda!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (7. Oktober 2011)

das sieht ja voll nach Tossi 2-3 aus..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Oktober 2011)

............Aaaalter .....jetzt die Bilder zu sehen die zu Deinen Prellungen geführt haben Jonas wundert es mich doch sehr daß da nicht mehr passiert ist.....


----------



## freiraum (7. Oktober 2011)

Aaaalter, du hast dich mal amtlich in den Anlieger gelegt.
Wir fahren nie wieder ohne Neck Brace!


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Oktober 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ............Aaaalter .....jetzt die Bilder zu sehen die zu Deinen Prellungen geführt haben Jonas wundert es mich doch sehr daß da nicht mehr passiert ist.....



Ich bin zweifellos ganz gut davon gekommen was Schäden an Mensch und Maschine betrifft


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Oktober 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Wir fahren nie wieder ohne Neck Brace!



Wir? Hast du ne Maus in der Tasche?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Oktober 2011)

...........ne Maus inner Tasche.....herrlich.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (7. Oktober 2011)

Hast du dir mal deinen Körper-Kopf-Winkel reingezogen?
... was ein Glück bist du gerutscht und dein Körper ist schön da geblieben wo er hin gehört!!!


----------



## freiraum (7. Oktober 2011)

by the way: 
Du solltest mal über BreakDance nachdenken


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Oktober 2011)

alter verwalter... heftiger impact


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Oktober 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal deinen Körper-Kopf-Winkel reingezogen?
> ... was ein Glück bist du gerutscht und dein Körper ist schön da geblieben wo er hin gehört!!!



Das ist, weil ich immer brav meine Dehnübungen mach *da bleibt alles schön flexibel und biegt sich bei Überlastung da hin wech, wo Platz is 



freiraum schrieb:


> by the way:
> Du solltest mal über BreakDance nachdenken


----------



## Ope (8. Oktober 2011)

Knochen-Origami


----------



## Osama (8. Oktober 2011)

*WOW *
extrem rumkugeln...


----------



## DrMainhattan (8. Oktober 2011)

Oh nein - das schöne Fahrrad! 

Danke nochmal an die Veranstalter für das herrliche Wochenende. Das Wetter habt ihr auch sehr gut hinbekommen, weiter so!


----------



## Jeronimo (9. Oktober 2011)

yeah sontag bin ich ach mal wieder da... war heute mit meinem abgerissen innenband in winterzwerg.. war bis auf schnee un dgraupel und hagel super  beim fahren schmerzt es nicht  rock n roll!!!! ich hoffe man sieht sich diesn sonntag.also gleich!


----------



## Eule- (10. Oktober 2011)

Darf ich mal in die Runde schmeissen, ob nur ich von andren Parks in Sachen Mattengroszügigkeit nur zu viel verwöhnt wurde, oder gibts in Beer tatsächlich fast keine und dann auch nur nach wirklich harten Stürzen? Ganz ehrlich, von dem recht dicken Startgeld kann man doch etwas Geld in die Sicherheit fließen lassen


----------



## Hopi (10. Oktober 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Darf ich mal in die Runde schmeissen, ob nur ich von andren Parks in Sachen Mattengroszügigkeit nur zu viel verwöhnt wurde, oder gibts in Beer tatsächlich fast keine und dann auch nur nach wirklich harten Stürzen? Ganz ehrlich, von dem recht dicken Startgeld kann man doch etwas Geld in die Sicherheit fließen lassen



Du wirst immer den Baum erwischen, an dem gerade keine Matte ist , dass ist einfach das Gesetz des Waldes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst immer den Baum erwischen, an dem gerade keine Matte ist , dass ist einfach das Gesetz des Waldes



GENAU so schauts aus... wäre der ganze wald voll matten käm ich mir ja vor wie inner gummizelle


----------



## Osama (11. Oktober 2011)

einfach die bäume ohne matte nicht anvisieren 

... übrigens kann man(n) auch ohne baum hart stürzen


----------



## Eule- (11. Oktober 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> einfach die bäume ohne matte nicht anvisieren
> 
> ... übrigens kann man(n) auch ohne baum hart stürzen


Natürlich kann man das auch ohne Baum! Aber man muss es ja nicht herausfordern.. naja gut egal war nurn Vorschlag, bin wie gesagt normal nicht so der Baumkuschel Typ aber irgendwann knallts bestimmt mal


----------



## raschaa (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja, an den 2 Bäumen an den Anliegern nach dem Zielsprung haben Matten (IMHO) schon gefehlt und kamen erst nachdem der "Baumkontakt" stattgefunden hat. 

Was mich persönlich ziemlich angepi55t hat waren die ca. 10-15cm hohen  Baumstümpfe auf der neu angelegten Querung oben vor der ersten Wegkreuzung. Eines dieser Stümpfe hat mich bei dem "dunkelen" freien Trainig Sonntagmorgens derbe zu Boden geschickt. Resultat: beide Handgelenke geschwollen und ein DNS. Nach dem das an die "Verantwortlichen" kommuniziert wurde, wurden sie schnell bodennah abgesägt.....


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2011)

Jungs, ich will jetzt echt keine sicherheits Diskussion anzetteln, aber wenn es euch zu gefährlich ist, dann dürft ihr den Sport nicht ausüben. Sonst ist es das nächste mal die Wurzel auf der man weg geht, der Boden der zu hart ist oder was auch immer. Das die Leute am Schlusssprung einschlagen hat einen ganz einfachen Grund "sie übertreiben es". 

Und Eule, bevor Du hier die Welle wegen fehlender Schutzmaßnahmen machst, empfehle ich dir erst mal Schutzkleidung zu tragen (auch beim Enduro kann man abfliegen), den Leute die ohne Ellenbogenschutz fahren und sich dann über fehlende Polster aufregen sind mir etwas suspekt.


----------



## deimudder (11. Oktober 2011)

Naja. Das eine hat ja jetzt nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem anderen zutun...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Oktober 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ja, an den 2 Bäumen an den Anliegern nach dem Zielsprung haben Matten (IMHO) schon gefehlt und kamen erst nachdem der "Baumkontakt" stattgefunden hat.
> 
> Was mich persönlich ziemlich angepi55t hat waren die ca. 10-15cm hohen  Baumstümpfe auf der neu angelegten Querung oben vor der ersten Wegkreuzung. Eines dieser Stümpfe hat mich bei dem "dunkelen" freien Trainig Sonntagmorgens derbe zu Boden geschickt. Resultat: beide Handgelenke geschwollen und ein DNS. Nach dem das an die "Verantwortlichen" kommuniziert wurde, wurden sie schnell bodennah abgesägt.....



Da gehe ich mit Deiner Meinung konform Rawgnar, hatte auch am SA mit " Nachdruck " 2 Matten nachgefordert die dann auch an die von mir beschriebene Stelle befestigt wurden.

Besonders nach Sprüngen müßen Bäume gepolstert werden, da es schon mal vorkommt daß man nicht sauber landet und abfliegt.Was garnicht geht sind stumpfe Hindernisse in Landungen die nicht ohne weiteres überfahren werden können.

Hindernisse welche durch ihre besondere Form, hierzu gehören Baumstümpfe die eine kritische Höhe besitzen, als gefährlich einzustufen sind müßen eingekürzt werden oder gut sichtbar markiert werden.
Hier hat sich Leuchtsprühfarbe durchgesetzt die auch bei düsteren Sichtverhältnissen gut zu sehen ist.

Dies sind aber alles Dinge die der Rennleiter in Verbindung mit seinen geschulten Helfern zu erledigen hat.
eine Streckenfreigabe darf erst nach Inaugenascheinnahme und Abnahme durch selbigen erfolgen.

Insbesondere bei Rennen muß sich der Verantwortliche zumindest nach den jeweiligen Trainings und nach den einzelnen Rennläufen von der Befahrbarkeit bzw. Sicherheit der Strecke überzeugen.
Dies erfordert eine mehrmalige " Begehung " der Strecke !

Im großen und ganzen finde ich , ist dem einigermaßen entsprochen worden.

Was mir wieder einmal sehr gut gefallen hat ist,  eine schöne Zeit mit netten Leuten verbracht zu haben......und ja, ich bin älter geworden und habe die Vorzüge einer Pension in Anspruch genommen.

MfG Gerd

PS:  .....ich werde wiederkommen..............


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Oktober 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Jungs, ich will jetzt echt keine sicherheits Diskussion anzetteln, aber wenn es euch zu gefährlich ist, dann dürft ihr den Sport nicht ausüben. Sonst ist es das nächste mal die Wurzel auf der man weg geht, der Boden der zu hart ist oder was auch immer.



sign 



Hopi schrieb:


> Das die Leute am Schlusssprung einschlagen hat einen ganz einfachen Grund "sie übertreiben es".



sign 







schildkroete58 schrieb:


> () oder gut sichtbar markiert werden.
> Hier hat sich *Leuchtsprühfarbe* durchgesetzt die auch bei düsteren Sichtverhältnissen gut zu sehen ist.



unsign


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Oktober 2011)

@ hopi: man kann aber gefahren aus den weg gehen,denn: Murphys gesetz:Was passieren kann passiert irgendwann !!!


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> @ hopi: man kann aber gefahren aus den weg gehen,denn: Murphys gesetz:Was passieren kann passiert irgendwann !!!



Stimmt! Man kann sein Bike verkaufen und nicht mehr DH fahren. Ich frage mich eigentlich was ihr in Bad Wildbad für das Steinfeld fordern würdet. 

Sicher kann man noch mehr Bäume vor Bikern schützen , aber noch mal, ihr werdet immer den Baumstumpf, Baum, Stein, Wurzel oder was auch immer finden, der euch verletzt.


----------



## EagleEye (11. Oktober 2011)

Hopi, wenn man nur Waldautobahn äh Beerfelden fährt schockt einen halt schon einmal eine Wurzel oder ein Steinchen


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Oktober 2011)

ihr kappierts einfach net!! bestimmte gefahren,sollte man schon beseitigen!! sag ich was über wurzeln oder steine nein! sindern nur über unütze ungeschützte bäume oder so.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe Dich und weiß auch was Du meinst, denke da ähnlich........jedenfalls über bestimmte Sachen die ich auch beschrieben habe
Hier ist es bald wie im KTWR, da bekommt man auch Haue wenn man einige Sachen anders sieht.....................


----------



## Ope (11. Oktober 2011)

Das solltet ihr Raimund mitteilen anstatt es hier breitzutreten. Der ist für die Strecken jetzt der Chef. Viel Vergnügen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Oktober 2011)

ktwr?


----------



## Ope (11. Oktober 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ktwr?



Ganz unten in der Foren-Übersicht "*K*ein *T*hema-*W*enig *R*egeln". Aber Vorsicht, wer sich dort zu Wort meldet muss hart im nehmen sein (dafür kann man auch austeilen). Wer's mag ...


----------



## raschaa (11. Oktober 2011)

KTWR

davon ab, das was ich in meinem post ansprach war; da wurden extra für einen neuen streckenabschnitt bäume umgemacht, da säge ich die doch nicht bewusst in 10-15cm höhe ab und lass sie stehen als "obstacle", das ist mMn fahrlässig und hat nichts mit DH zu tun oder dürfen demnächst minen auch auf ne DH-strecke weil es wissen ja alle das es ein gefährlicher sport ist???

p.s.: und ich gehöre sicherlich nicht zu denjenigen die sich über technisch anspruchsvolles (und damit ggfs. auch gefährliches) terrain beschweren....


----------



## Ope (11. Oktober 2011)

raschaa schrieb:


> KTWR
> 
> davon ab, das was ich in meinem post ansprach war; da wurden extra für einen neuen streckenabschnitt bäume umgemacht, da säge ich die doch nicht bewusst in 10-15cm höhe ab und lass sie stehen als "obstacle", das ist mMn fahrlässig und hat nichts mit DH zu tun oder dürfen demnächst minen auch auf ne DH-strecke weil es wissen ja alle das es ein gefährlicher sport ist???
> 
> p.s.: und ich gehöre sicherlich nicht zu denjenigen die sich über technisch anspruchsvolles (und damit ggfs. auch gefährliches) terrain beschweren....



Ich weiss, aber richtet doch bitte eure Anliegen an denjenigen der das alles an sich gerissen hat. Dann hat er auch ordentlich zu tun.Manchen schadet es nicht wenn sie mal wirklich was arbeiten müssen und nicht nur mit der Gosche. Am BBNR hat sich kein Mensch getraut Kritik zu äussern. 
Ich für meinen Teil hab mein Bestes gegeben aber ich bin raus.


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Oktober 2011)

habs mitbekommen das es zwischen reimund und dem mit den schwarzen längeeren haren zoff gab


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ihr kappierts einfach net!!



Leute die nur in der Unterhose das Springen üben, sollten nicht so eine Welle machen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/16226 


So und nun ist mir das hier einfach zu albern.


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Oktober 2011)

100 punkte an Hopi  sehr geil...
und es haben genug leute den mund aufgemacht am wochenende vorm bbnr und am rennen selbst auch !!


----------



## Ope (11. Oktober 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> 100 punkte an Hopi  sehr geil...
> und es haben genug leute den mund aufgemacht am wochenende vorm bbnr und am rennen selbst auch !!



Japp, untereinander ....
Kritik ist wichtig und gut, muss aber auch an die Richtigen gewandt werden.


----------



## Eule- (11. Oktober 2011)

... zu spät gesehen das alles besprochen wurde. 

Mal ein andres Thema, es haben doch SO viele Leute bilder gemacht, kann es sein, dass das nur zum Privatgebrauch war?


----------



## KonaBikerM (12. Oktober 2011)

hopi,anscheinend bist du zu dumm den titel zu lesen,das bin net ich,sondern nen kumpel von mir
wir haben halt net so viel geld weil wir noch schüler sind,im gegensatz zu dir! ich glaub jetzt net das du als schpler dir sofort troy lee design klamotten und so gekauft hast.
Nur weil du Älter bist musst du hier nicht die klappe aufreißen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (12. Oktober 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ich glaub jetzt net das du als schpler dir sofort troy lee design klamotten und so gekauft hast.
> !


Ich habe welche!  undn geiles radd...


----------



## missmarple (12. Oktober 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Mal ein andres Thema, es haben doch SO viele Leute bilder gemacht, kann es sein, dass das nur zum Privatgebrauch war?



Was meine Wenigkeit angeht: nö!  
Allerdings ist meine bisherige Ausbeute eher mäßig, da zu lichtschwaches Objektiv...  Hab trotzdem schonmal ein paar Bilder ins Album hochgeladen...


----------



## Eule- (12. Oktober 2011)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hab trotzdem schonmal ein paar Bilder ins Album hochgeladen...


----------



## Ope (12. Oktober 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> hopi,anscheinend bist du zu dumm den titel zu lesen,das bin net ich,sondern nen kumpel von mir
> wir haben halt net so viel geld weil wir noch schüler sind,im gegensatz zu dir! ich glaub jetzt net das du als schpler dir sofort troy lee design klamotten und so gekauft hast.
> Nur weil du Älter bist musst du hier nicht die klappe aufreißen!



Hey kleiner Freund,
mässige mal deine Wortwahl. Ich glaub es hackt, was nimmst du Pimpf dir eigentlich für einen Umgangston raus. Schlag den einmal in Beerfelden an und du futterst deinen Lenker (quer). 
Wenn du dich mitteilen willst dann darfst du das ruhig, aber sicher nicht in diesem Ton.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## Ope (12. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...



Gesalzen? Falls ja .... her damit


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

aber nur... süß is für pussys


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Oktober 2011)

Wuäh, dann doch lieber gleich n Läbbärworschdebroot


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

aber mit senf und essig gurke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (12. Oktober 2011)

Läbbärworscht mit Senf? Ajo, wanns dä schmeckt


----------



## hergie (12. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Läbbärworscht mit Senf? Ajo, wanns dä schmeckt



das geht ohne senf doch gar nicht!


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Oktober 2011)

Ajoajoajo, macht doch wasser wolld â ihr wÃ¼rdet wahrscheinlich auch noch Butter unter die Nutella schmieren, wenn der SÃ¼Ãkram nich fÃ¼r Pussys wÃ¤r


----------



## Ope (12. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ajoajoajo, macht doch wasser wolld  ihr würdet wahrscheinlich auch noch Butter unter die Nutella schmieren, wenn der Süßkram nich für Pussys wär



Isch nemm dann emol Ärdnussbudda


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2011)

alda voll goil...ärdnussbudda und himbärschelee uf ungetoschtedem toschdbrod


----------



## enter (12. Oktober 2011)

damit kann man im notfall auch nen rahmenbruch fixen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (12. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> alda voll goil...ärdnussbudda und himbärschelee uf ungetoschtedem toschdbrod



Geht dodaaal steil Alda


----------



## missmarple (12. Oktober 2011)

Sodele, hab bildtechnisch noch 'n bissl was nachgelegt - in erster Linie vom samstäglichen Bikefliegen... 

iGuck


----------



## homerkills (12. Oktober 2011)

wo kann man in und um beerfelden nach einem grandiosem park.tag abends noch hingehen??

kneipe..bar..und son zeuch.

ist in michelstadt oder erbach was zu finden??

danke für die hilfe


----------



## visionthing (12. Oktober 2011)

Parkplatz + Feuer + Bier =


----------



## Ope (12. Oktober 2011)

visionthing schrieb:


> Parkplatz + Feuer + Bier =



So sieht ein würdevoller Ausklang aus


----------



## splatternick (13. Oktober 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Hey kleiner Freund,
> mässige mal deine Wortwahl. Ich glaub es hackt, was nimmst du Pimpf dir eigentlich für einen Umgangston raus. Schlag den einmal in Beerfelden an und du futterst deinen Lenker (quer).
> Wenn du dich mitteilen willst dann darfst du das ruhig, aber sicher nicht in diesem Ton.



Saugut, auf der Wortwahl rumzuhacken und das statement mit Beleidigungen und Drohungen zu untermauern.


----------



## widdy75 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hunde die bellen beißen nicht! ;-)
Ich bin mal gespannt wann es einen kleinen Ring auf dem Parkplatz gibt,um dann darin die forengeschichten aus zu Boxen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Oktober 2011)

LOL ... runde zwei


----------



## Osama (13. Oktober 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> forengeschichten aus zu Boxen!


 

ich box mit habe im moment ca. 85kilo


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Oktober 2011)

Nebendisziplin fürs nächste Rennen? Könnte man einen netten Mehrkampf draus machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (13. Oktober 2011)

wui geht hier die Post ab


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Oktober 2011)

tag team match... wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## Eule- (13. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> tag team match... wer ist noch dabei?



  ICH!


----------



## Nukem49 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ultimate Fighting & Downhill Championship!


----------



## Eule- (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin für Enduro Rennen mit Massenstart-> Körperkontakt erlaubt und gerne gesehn


----------



## raschaa (13. Oktober 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> tag team match... wer ist noch dabei?



MuaHaHaHa, etwa so?

*Käpt'n Hessen vs. Der Maulwurf*


----------



## theREALope (13. Oktober 2011)

odenwald1 schrieb:


> Der ope ist einer....und das in dem alter, aber manche lernen es nie......gute Kinderstube leider verpasst !! setzen


  muahaha

jaja der ope, das ist schon ein echter kerl 

aber mal nur so nebenbei, in keinem anderen bikeparkthread liest man soviel ******** wie hier immer diskutiert wird...


----------



## KaSc (13. Oktober 2011)

ich find die popcorn idee am geilsten

mal abgesehn von den banalen themen is des entertainmentprogramm 1A


----------



## Ope (13. Oktober 2011)

odenwald1 schrieb:


> Der ope ist einer....und das in dem alter, aber manche lernen es nie......gute Kinderstube leider verpasst !! setzen



Armselig diese zig anonymen Fake Accounts 

Meinst du das checkt hier keiner .....

Meine Kinderstube ist bestens, manchmal steigt mir aber die Zornesröte ins Gesicht und das zu Recht. Da mache ich mir eben mal Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Oktober 2011)

zum glück is gleich WE ... da kann sich jeder austoben gehen


----------



## KonaBikerM (13. Oktober 2011)

was labberst du???????????? unterstell mir nichts was ich nicht getan habe!!!!!


----------



## Eule- (13. Oktober 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> was labberst du???????????? unterstell mir nichts was ich nicht getan habe!!!!!



Bitte hilf uns dir, anhand von Zitaten, besser folgen zu können.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Oktober 2011)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> was labberst du???????????? !



zu viel das hier geschaut? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg3w0-R9Hmk"]Integrationstest - Was labersch du ?      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Eule- (13. Oktober 2011)

*komisch die hand dreh*


----------



## odenwald1 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ope schrieb:


> Armselig diese zig anonymen Fake Accounts
> 
> Meinst du das checkt hier keiner .....
> 
> Meine Kinderstube ist bestens, manchmal steigt mir aber die Zornesröte ins Gesicht und das zu Recht. Da mache ich mir eben mal Luft.


 
Hallo,

damit hier keinem etwas unterstellt wird, was er nicht getan hat. Da ich regelmäßig in Beerfelden bin, stelle ich mich gerne persönlich bei Dir vor. Dann gibts auch ein Gesicht hinter dem "Fake Account". 
Aber es ärgert mich einfach bzw. ich empfinde es als unfair, wenn hier Leute die sich am Rennwochenende stark für die Veranstaltung eingebracht haben, hier öffentlich wegen irgendwelchen Biketeilen die nicht bezahlt wurden an den Pranger gestellt werden oder anderen angedroht wird den Lenker quer ins Maul zu stecken weil du mit Ihrer Meinung nicht klar kommst. Ich bitte dich, das ist doch keine Art und Weise wie man als Person > 36 Jahre mit anderen spricht !! oder ?? Es gibt bestimmt bessere Möglichkeiten sich Luft zu machen als ständig Leute zu kritisieren bzw. zu beschimpfen. So, das wars von meiner Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (14. Oktober 2011)

Wassen los hier,
Anstelle des Boxrings wäre ich dann doch lieber für'n beerfellemerforumsstammtisch am Kiosk ,da könnte man vielleicht ein Spannungen lösen und nebenbei cörryworscht fressen! ;-)


----------



## Ope (14. Oktober 2011)

odenwald1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> damit hier keinem etwas unterstellt wird, was er nicht getan hat. Da ich regelmäßig in Beerfelden bin, stelle ich mich gerne persönlich bei Dir vor. Dann gibts auch ein Gesicht hinter dem "Fake Account".
> Aber es ärgert mich einfach bzw. ich empfinde es als unfair, wenn hier Leute die sich am Rennwochenende stark für die Veranstaltung eingebracht haben, hier öffentlich wegen irgendwelchen Biketeilen die nicht bezahlt wurden an den Pranger gestellt werden oder anderen angedroht wird den Lenker quer ins Maul zu stecken weil du mit Ihrer Meinung nicht klar kommst. Ich bitte dich, das ist doch keine Art und Weise wie man als Person > 36 Jahre mit anderen spricht !! oder ?? Es gibt bestimmt bessere Möglichkeiten sich Luft zu machen als ständig Leute zu kritisieren bzw. zu beschimpfen. So, das wars von meiner Seite.



Da du das ganze Drumherum nicht kennst, nicht betroffen bist, wäre es nett wenn du dich aus diesen Dingen raushälst. Wenn ich etwas öffentlich schreibe hat es seine Gründe. 

Nur kurz zur Erläuterung;

Lenker und Vorbau sind seit fast einem dreiviertel Jahr in Händen seines neuen Besitzers .... wir haben uns seitdem mehrfach gesehen.
Auf PN's wurde nicht reagiert. Ob der User sich aktiv an der Rennorganisation beteiligt hat tut nichts zur Sache, obwohl lobenswert.

Kritik darf ich jederzeit äussern, ich habe aktiv den Streckenverlauf mitgestaltet, habe die Obstacles an der Strecke maßgeblich mitgebaut. Bin also ebenfalls in das Renngeschehen involviert.

Und was den Ton angeht, habe ich nur auf dem Niveau reagiert mit dem hier gepostet wurde. Und es kann nicht angehen das ein junger Bub so mit Erwachsenen umspringt. Da platzt einem schon mal der Kragen.

Zu den Fake Accounts zählen für mich ebenfalls Mehrfach Accounts, welche bei Usern die diesen Thread nutzen leider des öfteren genutzt werden. Sowas lässst sich mit der entsprechenden Software leicht feststellen 
Unter einem offenen Userprofil mit allem was dazu gehört nur nette Dinge schreiben um dann mit einem Schattenprofil seine boshaften Äusserungen los zu werden ist feige unhöflich UND verstösst gegen die Forenregeln.
Solche Gebahren prangere ich ebenfalls an.


Danke für's Verständnis


----------



## odenwald1 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ok, verstanden und akzeptiert !! Ein schönes WE wünsch ich.


----------



## Ope (14. Oktober 2011)

odenwald1 schrieb:


> Ok, verstanden und akzeptiert !! Ein schönes WE wünsch ich.



Ich dir auch, ride on


----------



## KonaBikerM (14. Oktober 2011)

ich hab gar kein fake account


----------



## KonaBikerM (14. Oktober 2011)

du vielleicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2011)

Du bist nicht gemeint und höre bitte auf zu stänkern............sonst werde ich mal sauer und das willst Du nicht kennenlernen glaube mir.
Des weiteren ist es auf Dauer unerträglich wenn wir uns hier dissen.
Also, laß´ gut sein !


----------



## widdy75 (14. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist denn dafür verantwortlich das man in bf aufm Parkplatz ganz schwer einen satempfang findet?
Weil wenn ich den erwisch kann ich auch mal mit stänkern! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2011)

...........wieso.......Deine Konstruktion hat doch gefunzt.......


----------



## Osama (14. Oktober 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> dissen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2011)

...........


----------



## Osama (14. Oktober 2011)

*Gerd,*
wie gesagt... 85 kilo


----------



## widdy75 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hat aber gedauert!;-)
Und mir hat ansonsten alles gefallen und dachte mir das ich halt wenigstens etwas zum nörgeln habe erwähn ich das.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2011)

........(sich mal tänzelnd und Fäuste schwingend auf den Börnd  zubewegt )......

....komm´ doch ......was ist los ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2011)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Hat aber gedauert!;-)
> Und mir hat ansonsten alles gefallen und dachte mir das ich halt wenigstens etwas zum nörgeln habe erwähn ich das.




Die Konstruktion war schon seehr abenteuerlich..........


----------



## Ope (14. Oktober 2011)

*Kroetchen*, du tänzelst aber ganz schön gebückt


----------



## Osama (14. Oktober 2011)

(vom obersten ringseil auf den kröterich stürtz)

zieh mal lieber den kopf ein...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2011)

.....( sich schnell in den Panzer zurückzieht ).....

und, wie schmeckt Dir mein Panzer...........hat´s wehgetan ?


----------



## Osama (14. Oktober 2011)

dein pänzerchen ist an meiner fettigen plautze abgetropft

wie wasser an einer lotusblüte

ich könnte dich zermalmen, doch du bist mir ein zu treuer gefährte

ich möchte dich morgen sehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (14. Oktober 2011)

Jaja so ein Panzertier ist schon ne harte Nuss


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2011)

Osama schrieb:


> dein pänzerchen ist an meiner fettigen plautze abgetropft
> 
> wie wasser an einer lotusblüte
> 
> ...




Ich habe das mal verbessert Börnd........


----------



## Osama (14. Oktober 2011)

sorry, aber meine frau ist da, der paul sowieso

und meine mutter ist auch noch zu besuch

deswegen dachte ich morgen in beefe

im krötenloch...
also in deinem 
äh dem von dir ausgehobenen 
na du weißt schon 

nä?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Oktober 2011)

......Loch ?..........


----------



## Ope (14. Oktober 2011)

Ihr Ferkelchen ....


----------



## Osama (14. Oktober 2011)

ope komm doch in der mitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (14. Oktober 2011)

Nääää ....  dann bin ich kaputt


----------



## widdy75 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bääh,ich glaub mir wird gerade etwas übel!


----------



## Osama (14. Oktober 2011)

ich muß weg

g'n8


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Oktober 2011)

LOL .... 

wer kommt denn morgen so nach befe? ... bin noch am überlegen was ich morgen machen soll... befe, oder enduro am WS oder mal schauen ob in der pfalz was geht...


----------



## tokay20 (14. Oktober 2011)

Osama morgen BF? Des wäre ja mal goil! Krötche auch ? 

*froi*


----------



## freiraum (15. Oktober 2011)

Finger weg vom Ope, den brauch ich am Montag noch


----------



## Nukem49 (17. Oktober 2011)

Am Samstag den 15. wurd am Zielsprung des öfteren geblitzt....kann man die Foddos irgendwo sichten?


----------



## KaSc (17. Oktober 2011)

dacht auch das am freitag und samstag volle kanne überall geblitztdings wurde. konnt aber auch noch nix finden...;o(


----------



## homerkills (18. Oktober 2011)

bitte bescheid geben....ich war am wallride etwas zu schnell unterwegs...wurde auch geblitzdingst


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (18. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=S2oymHHyV1M#!


----------



## KonaBikerM (18. Oktober 2011)

kenn ich schon,aber schon schicksal wenn man in so nem riesenareal von dem viech weggecheckt wird


----------



## homerkills (18. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (19. Oktober 2011)

Schaltet mal den Fernseher an, der Marco und Bruder sind mit ihren Einrädern auf HR Maintower zu sehen.


----------



## jan84 (22. Oktober 2011)

Wer heute geblitzdingst wurde könnte hier fündig werden:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43998 (meine)

War letztendlich vorwiegend ein bisschen Fotografieren üben, die meisten Bilder sind suboptimal, aber man freut sich ja meistens über Bilder von sich selbst, auch wenn sie nicht gerade Cover-tauglich sind . 
Wer ein Bild in voller Auflösung haben will schreibt mir bitte ne PN mit dem Namen bzw. der Nummer des Bildes (DSC XXXX) und seiner/ihrer eMailadresse. 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Wen auch immer ich beim Knipsen das eine mal im Chickenway vom Roadgap erschreckt habe, sorry .
PPS: Die von phil: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/43996 (phil)


----------



## Koeni (23. Oktober 2011)

Der Im Chickenway war ich, hatte nicht genug Dampf um drüber zu gehen. Kein Problem


----------



## Downhiller16 (24. Oktober 2011)

wer hat den gestern am Sonntag den 23.10 bilder gemacht ?


----------



## KonaBikerM (24. Oktober 2011)

will wissen auch <


----------



## Sansarah (25. Oktober 2011)

Hey liebe Beerfelden-Freunde,

da sich ja die Saison leider zu Ende neigt, möchten wir (die die fast immer da sind ;-) und die Crew um die `Downhill-Omi`) auf jeden Fall nochmal ne größere Grill&Chill Session mit Lagerfeuer machen und alle, die Lust haben dazu einladen.
Natürlich sollte für Verpflegung und Sitzmöglichkeiten größtenteils selbst gesorgt werden, aber es wird genügend Leckereien geben.
Eigentlich war Sonntag, der letzte offene Bikeparktag angedacht, aber da die meisten wohl montags wieder früh raus müssen, ist dieser Tag weniger ideal.

Von daher: Samstag, 29.10.2011 ab ca.18 Uhr auf dem großen Parkplatz.

Freuen uns über zahlreiches Kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (25. Oktober 2011)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Hey liebe Beerfelden-Freunde,
> 
> da sich ja die Saison leider zu Ende neigt, möchten wir (die die fast immer da sind ;-) und die Crew um die `Downhill-Omi`) auf jeden Fall nochmal ne größere Grill&Chill Session mit Lagerfeuer machen und alle, die Lust haben dazu einladen.
> Natürlich sollte für Verpflegung und Sitzmöglichkeiten größtenteils selbst gesorgt werden, aber es wird genügend Leckereien geben.
> ...


Oh yeah!  (bin auch fast immerda) ich frag mal Freunde obse mitkommen


----------



## Ope (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme............


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Oktober 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Ich komme............



igitt ....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Oktober 2011)

.........:d


----------



## maverick65 (25. Oktober 2011)

Mein Filmchen vom 5.BBNR ist fertig: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17228

Gruß Mav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (26. Oktober 2011)

Schee gemacht,bin gespannt auf mehr! ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Oktober 2011)

werd wohl samstag auch da sein , sofern es die arbeit zulässt  aber die befragten orakel sagen wahrscheinlichkeitliegt bei min. 95% 
... ich werf aber vorsichtshalber noch ein par hühnerknochen...


----------



## freiraum (28. Oktober 2011)

... freu mich schon auf dein ungebremstes Mitteilungsbedürfnis 

Bis Samstag


----------



## Ope (28. Oktober 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> ... freu mich schon auf dein ungebremstes Mitteilungsbedürfnis
> 
> Bis Samstag



Wer im Glashaus sitzt ....


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Oktober 2011)

â¦ muss feste werfen, damitâs ein Treffer wird


----------



## Eule- (28. Oktober 2011)

Komme verletzungsbedingt doch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Oktober 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> muss feste werfen, damits ein Treffer wird




...........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Oktober 2011)

Eule- schrieb:


> Komme verletzungsbedingt doch nicht.




..............


----------



## michar (28. Oktober 2011)

ich komm sonntags auch rueber


----------



## Eule- (28. Oktober 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ..............


Kann ich mich grade entweder nichtmehr an dich erinnern, oder kann ich nur den Usernamen nicht zum Rl zuordnen? hilf mir auf die sprünge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Oktober 2011)

Einfach so, es ist schade um jede/jeden die/der nicht kommen kann.


----------



## Eule- (29. Oktober 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Einfach so, es ist schade um jede/jeden die/der nicht kommen kann.


achso  ja stimmt


----------



## Nukem49 (29. Oktober 2011)

Wurde heute von einer jungen Frau geblitzt  - ist diese hier zufällig anwesend?


----------



## SiK (29. Oktober 2011)

War gut heute ... bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Oktober 2011)

seh ich auch so... spitzen tag heut , strecke schön schnell und gute besserung an alle die vom team rot-weiß abgeholt worden sind !
*...see u next year*


----------



## freiraum (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja geilo!!!
Morgen geht's in die Verlängerung


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Oktober 2011)

na dann viel spass


----------



## Freerideschaf (30. Oktober 2011)

War gestern ein supergeiler Abschluß einer schönen, erfolgreichen und vor allem verletzungsfreien Park-Saison. Super Wetter, super Steckenbedingungen und nette Leute. Grüße vor allem an Klaus, Patrik und Oli!!! Freuen mich schon auf nächstes Jahr in alter Frische. Machts gut, schöne Weihnachten und guten Rutsch ( wann ist eigendlich Ostern...?). Vielen Dank auch an das ganze Beerfelden-Team.

Dirk


----------



## deimudder (30. Oktober 2011)

Heute war auch noch serh geil. Die Gravity Pilots sagen danke, mit nem gemütlichen Train:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (1. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich Bilder vom Sonntag?


----------



## Sir_D (1. November 2011)

.


----------



## JayZed (1. November 2011)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Wurde heute von einer jungen Frau geblitzt  - ist diese hier zufällig anwesend?



Ich auch   Hat jemand die Wallride Bilder von Samstag?


----------



## Nukem49 (1. November 2011)

JayZed schrieb:


> Ich auch  Hat jemand die Wallride Bilder von Samstag?


 
Bitte melde dich!


----------



## ulrichB (3. November 2011)

SAISON ABSCHLUSS BEERFELDEN30.OKT.2011







So, war ein schöner letzter tag bei euch in Beerfelden. Ein paar fotos findet ihr hier: http://www.ulrichberghaeuser.de/downhill/bilderdownhill.html. Wer sein bild in original grösse möchte bitte mail an [email protected]


----------



## deimudder (3. November 2011)

Das Bild hätten wir als Foddo des Monats nehmen sollen, hab es mal bei den Whips gepostet. Danke Ullrich. Bis demnächst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (3. November 2011)

Ja! Das Bild isn Knaller!


----------



## raschaa (3. November 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> Das Bild hätten wir als Foddo des Monats nehmen sollen, hab es mal bei den Whips gepostet. Danke Ullrich. Bis demnächst...



vor allem hätte man das aus'm ibc album verlinken können...


----------



## JayZed (3. November 2011)

Wow, geile Bilder!

Hat jemand noch was von Samstag?


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. November 2011)

was kommt eig. über den winter neu?


----------



## Sir_D (4. November 2011)

Schnee


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. November 2011)

is ja nix neues


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. November 2011)

ach ...als antwort wird das übliche kommen...

lasst euch überraschen, wir haben da was geplant ... wird super...


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. November 2011)




----------



## ActionGourmet (13. November 2011)

Zum Saisonschluß hier noch einige Bilder von der Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen M9 fro. Leider noch mit zu weicher Feder und zugegbener Maße etwas steif. 
Fotograf: Frank (danke nochmal an dieser Stelle)


----------



## Tribal84 (1. Dezember 2011)

www.bikepark-beerfelden.de

*Saisonkarten 2012*

 Erwachsene: 255,-- Euro
Kinder/Jugendliche (bis einschließlich Jahrgang 1995 gegen Vorlage eines gültigen Ausweises): 180,-- Euro
 Jahreskarten für 2012 gibt es ab sofort und nur im Vorverkauf bis zum 30. März 2012.
 Zum Erstellen der Karte benötigen wir: Name, Adresse, Geburtsdatum,  Passfoto. Für Kinder/Jugendliche bitte auch eine Ausweiskopie aus der  das Geburtsjahr hervorgeht mitschicken. Schicke die Unterlagen bitte an   [email protected]  und überweise den Betrag für die Karten auf folgendes Konto:



Du erhälst die Karte dann innerhalb von 1 bis 2 Wochen per Post.
 Der Preis einer Jahreskarte entspricht dem Wert von 15 Tageskarten.  Der Bikepark Beerfelden wird 2012 an 90 Tagen geöffnet sein. Für  Stammgäste also super lohnend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (2. Dezember 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Für  Stammgäste also super lohnend.



Meine Prognose;
Davon werden nicht mehr allzuviele kommen, diesen Preis halten viele für sehr überzogen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Dezember 2011)

...alter schwede


----------



## widdy75 (2. Dezember 2011)

Hui,
Nee da Kauf ich mir auf jedenfall keine Jahreskarte!
Vor allem wenn ich sehe das ich von Weinheim aus gerade mal ne halbe Std.länger Fahr und in Wildbad bin!


----------



## Tribal84 (2. Dezember 2011)

naja ist doch logisch so eine 50%tige preiserhöhung.. macht schon richtig sinn...
Management für den Popo...


----------



## USB (2. Dezember 2011)

@BPB 

Wir wollten uns auch ne Jahreskarte hohlen ( 3 Mann ) , so kommt man
halt nur noch 6-8 mal & fährt den Rest wieder woanders . Geht auch . 

Verstehe nicht gerade wo es jetzt richtig losgehen soll...verstopft man sich die Pipeline gleich wieder


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Dezember 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Der Preis einer Jahreskarte entspricht dem Wert von 15 Tageskarten. Der Bikepark Beerfelden wird 2012 an 90 Tagen geöffnet sein. Für Stammgäste also super lohnend.





Tribal84 schrieb:


> naja ist doch logisch so eine 50%tige preiserhöhung.. macht schon richtig sinn...
> Management für den Popo...



 Gehts euch beiden gut? 

Nicht so schlimm, die Preiserhöhung: wollte eh mal neue Parks in den Nachbarländern checken und sowieso wieder mehr Touren fahren. Werde die Kohlen also wahrscheinlich stattdessen in die Reisekasse umbuchen


----------



## Tribal84 (2. Dezember 2011)

hä wat willst du ich hab nur den Text von der Homepage kopiert und mich dann darüber beschwert 
aber ja mir geht es sehr gut, danke der Nachfrage


Zauberwort "Gravity Card 2012"


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Dezember 2011)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> hä wat willst du ich hab nur den Text von der Homepage kopiert und mich dann darüber beschwert
> aber ja mir geht es sehr gut, danke der Nachfrage
> 
> 
> Zauberwort "Gravity Card 2012"



Achso, sorry  Nix für ungut


----------



## KonaBikerM (2. Dezember 2011)

alteer ich hab in leogang ca 100 euro für ne jahreskarte bezahlt!!! da bin ich jetzt aber schwer am überlegen ob ich mir die hol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (3. Dezember 2011)

Gravity Card ist angesagt für nächstes Jahr, geht es halt öfter nach Bad Wildbad und Winterberg und im Urlaub dann Roadtrip Richtung Südosten (statt PdS).
Hatte ja noch überlegt ob ich mich in Beerfelden beim bauen engagiere im Frühjahr, aber so fällt das definitiv auch flach. 
Sorry aber, absolutes FAIL Management.


----------



## freiraum (3. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Nicht so schlimm, die Preiserhöhung: wollte eh mal neue Parks in den Nachbarländern checken und sowieso wieder mehr Touren fahren. Werde die Kohlen also wahrscheinlich stattdessen in die Reisekasse umbuchen



UNTERSCHREIB!!!


----------



## Sess (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, war dieses Jahr zweimal in Beerfelden.
Es hat mir gut gefallen, der Betreiber und die Leute vor Ort sind allesamt nett und hilfsbereit
Ich finde die Preiserhöhung auch sehr heftig.
Vielleicht gibt es ja Gründe warum die Preise so überzogen hoch angesetzt wurden.
Nun ja,ich werde jedenfalls ab und an den Park besuchen um die hohe Kunst des Radfahrens im Gelände zu erlernen.
Grüße Sess


----------



## jan84 (3. Dezember 2011)

Find die Erhöhung auch ziemlich krass. Für mich ist die -eigentlich fest eingeplante- Saisonkarte damit auch raus zugunsten mehr Besuchen in anderen Parks. Schade.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## hergie (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie rechtfertigt sich der Preisaufschlag von 50% für die Saisonkarte ?
Zumal die Tageskarten preislich gleichgeblieben sind. 
Sollte es bei diesem Preis bleiben wird es keine Saisonkarte werden!


----------



## lattu82 (4. Dezember 2011)

hallo!!! 

weiß einer ob irgendwas an den strecken gemacht wird? bzw verändert oder neue usw. für die nächste saison.

zur saisonkarten verteuerung muss man sagen für die die mehr als 15 mal pro saison hingehen lohnt es sich doch immernoch. also so schlimm is des jetzt net. seit lieber froh das es so ein "kleinen aber feinen" park in unserer nähe gibt, zu den man mal eben kurz hinfahren kann um ein bissi zu haken. das muss auch alles irgendwie finanziert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Dezember 2011)

...........hmmm.........gibt an anderer Stelle ne fette Trainingsstrecke......


----------



## Sess (4. Dezember 2011)

Den 24-25 März habe ich mir einmal vorgemerkt.

Ladys Weekend, bin mal jetzt schon gespannt was dort geboten wird.


----------



## joe267 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich zahl jetzt für 2 Jahreskarten mehr als doppelt so viel, als vor 3 Jahren (80,-/120,- jetzt 180,-/255,-) .Das ist eine Preissteigerung von mehr als 125%.Für uns gibts dieses Jahr keine Jahreskarte.


----------



## sic_ (5. Dezember 2011)

Wildbad ich komme!


----------



## Khakiflame (6. Dezember 2011)

ist nicht euer ernst oder? 255,- für nix?
selbst in wiinterberg kostet die jahreskarte 225,- und da wird einem einiges mehr geboten wie in beerfelden...


----------



## Badesjones (6. Dezember 2011)

Absolutes No-Go. So macht man sich einiges kaputt......
Kann man echt nur hoffen, dass es ein Tippfehler ist!!!!!


----------



## EL Pablo (6. Dezember 2011)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> ist nicht euer ernst oder? 255,- für nix?
> selbst in wiinterberg kostet die jahreskarte 225,- und da wird einem einiges mehr geboten wie in beerfelden...



und dazu haben die deutlich öfter offen... naja, macht die entscheidung einfach!


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. Dezember 2011)

wollt diese Saison sowieso öfter nach Wildbad, jetzt erleichtern mir sie auch noch die Entscheidung.
Wenn der Preiswucher auch beim BBNR zuschlägt... Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## jan84 (9. Dezember 2011)

Naja das war ja dieses Jahr zumindest auch kein Schnäppchen...


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. Dezember 2011)

sic_ schrieb:


> Wildbad ich komme!



So schauts aus! - Und Lac Blanc soll auch ganz nett sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (17. Dezember 2011)

Und mit 200 für die Jahreskarte sogar billiger als Befe


----------



## ActionGourmet (17. Dezember 2011)

Ganz nett? Ist wie wenn du nen Porsche mit nem Dacia vergleichst! 7 Strecken, sessellift, min. 2,5km Abfahrt (wenns reicht)!


----------



## "Sebastian" (18. Dezember 2011)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Ganz nett? Ist wie wenn du nen Porsche mit nem Dacia vergleichst! 7 Strecken, sessellift, min. 2,5km Abfahrt (wenns reicht)!



Ich weiß!


----------



## MonsterJoe (19. Dezember 2011)

Was sagen eigentlich die Betreiber zum Preissprung??


----------



## Mürre (19. Dezember 2011)

Steigende Energiekosten wäre die normale Begründung, wie von allen, für die Steigerung. Aber unlogisch, da die Kosten dann nur auf die Saisonkartenbesitzer abgewälzt würden und Tagestickets ja gleich bleiben?!


----------



## freiraum (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Verantwortlichen haben bei der Preisgestaltung vergessen, dass dort auch immer gut gegessen und getrunken wird. Zumindest habe ich dieses Angebot gerne angenommen, zumal auch hier die Preise bisher human waren. 

Inzwischen ist mir das viel zu teuer.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Dezember 2011)

ich werd zwar wohl ab und zu wie auch dieses jahr für spontane 3-4 h sessionss vorbei kommen aber alles andere wird wohl ohne dauerkarte wo anders statt finden... schade


----------



## Mürre (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte zwar nie eine Dauerkarte, weil mir dafür einfach die Zeit fehlt und ich nicht wirklich immer in der Gegend bin, aber es ist schon etwas erstaunlich das diese in Beerfelden jetzt teurer sind als z.B Wildbad, Leogang....


----------



## sic_ (20. Dezember 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Die Verantwortlichen haben bei der Preisgestaltung vergessen, dass dort auch immer gut gegessen und getrunken wird. Zumindest habe ich dieses Angebot gerne angenommen, zumal auch hier die Preise bisher human waren.
> 
> Inzwischen ist mir das viel zu teuer.




So siehts aus.
Die Currywurst mit Pommes wirds nun woanderst geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (20. Dezember 2011)

die 2012 gravity card wird wohl ein wenig teuerer um die 360â¬
dafÃ¼r mit noch mehr parks wie 2011.. 
welche dazu kommen wurde mir noch nicht verraten leider ;(


----------



## Sir_D (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Bike-Gemeinde,

nun möchte ich als kleiner Streckenschaufler auch mal in diese "leidige" Diskussion einsteigen.

Fakt ist doch, dass die Tageskarten mit 17.- gleich geblieben sind. Die Jahreskarte wurde im letzten Jahr viel zu "billig" verkauft- mit 10 mal fahren war Sie drin.
Dieses Jahr ist sie mit 15 mal fahren drin - das macht den Bock nicht fett.
Was eure Maßstäbe bezüglich des Preis-Leistungs- Verhältnisses angeht, so kann ich eure Kritik nachvollziehen. Allerdings gilt auch hier zu beachten, das da die ein oder andere Milchmädchenrechnung dabei ist.
Mit einer Gravity-Card habt ihr die ganzen Bikeparks frei---völlig korrekt, was keiner auch nur erwähnt, ist die Anreise zu besagten Parks. Die kostet schließlich auch etwas. Diese Kosten zusammen mit der 
Gravitiy-Card sprengen sicher die von BF! Dafür bekommt man auch mehr geboten, sagen jetzt viele...richtig...es gibt dabei ein "aber"...

Also ist in meinen Augen der Park in Bf die einzige Möglichkeit für viele, die nicht gerade reiche Eltern haben, oder Lottogewinner sind. Oder Biker, die schlicht nicht die Möglichkeit haben, woanders zu fahren.
Fakt ist allerdings auch; und das kann ich nachvollziehen, das man für das Geld das man in BF bezahlt, nichts vergleichbares wie zum Bsp. Winterberg oder Saalbach geboten bekommt.

Daran arbeiten wir aber: Werner hat neue Genehmigungen erwirken können und wir hoffen euch vll. sogar schon im nächsten Jahr 2 neue Strecken bieten zu können. 
Vll. auch einen kleine Übungsparcours oder was mit Shores. Das alles steht noch offen. 
Was Wünsche zu Strecken o.ä angeht haben wir sicher, wenn  es soweit ist, ein offenes Ohr für euch, also fangt nicht jetzt gleich wieder damit an, was alles schlecht ist.

Auch die Streckenpflege ist aufbesserungswürdig, das ist uns bewusst, aber mit 3-6 Leutchen die wir dieses Jahr waren, sind wir einfach brachial zu wenig, um zu bauen und zu pflegen. Zumal seltenst alle Helfer auf einmal da sind. Auch hier nochmal der Aufruf: 
Meldet euch bei Werner oder mir wenn Ihr "aktiv" mitgestalten wollt, anstatt immer nur zu meckern 

Kurzum; wir versuchen natürlich auch dem Preis gerecht zu werden, allerdings ist die erste Vorraussetzung dafür, das es dem "Betreiber" halbwegs gut geht - nur so können wir weiter investieren. 

Schaut doch: Wir haben ENDLICH den Lift...Ihr erlebt den Park gerade in so einer Art "Umbruch"---auch für Werner ist damit vieles neu. Wir verbessern uns stetig und versuchen den Ansprüchen der Locals aber auch der "fremden" Besucher gerecht zu werden. Das wir das nicht innerhalb einer  Saison bewerkstelligen können, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein. 
Wir werden aber weiter daran arbeiten, den Park zu verbessern,und für euch attraktiver zu machen.

Aber Ihr müsst euch darüber im klaren sein das die Stadt keine weitere Pacht mehr über das Gelände abschließen wird.
---d.h. wenn wir Werner nicht ausreichend unterstützen, oder er keine Lust mehr hat ---gibt´s auch bald kein Park mehr !!! FAKT.

Also in welchen Apfel beißen, frag ich euch ?

Sündhaft teure Gravity-Card mit Anreisen in "perfekte Parks" zahlen und dafür keine Mitbestimmung, oder lieber doch etwas mitgestalten...ein paar Mark draufzahlen und den Park vor der Haustüre fett aufbauen?

Überlegt euch mal ob all euer Unmut wirklich so fest verankert ist. Wie gesagt es ändert sich nichts an SONSTIGEN Preisen---lediglich die Jahreskarte wird teurer...und damit supporten wir den Park, bzw. tragen zu Dessen Bestehen bei.

Was Streckenbau angeht und etwaige Helfer...lasst uns da im neuen Jahr mal drüber sprechen...da ist sicher auch Platz für Verbesserungen.

Soweit, mein Senf dazu...

Wünsche euch allen ein ruhiges Fest und ein paar schöne Tage...Rutscht Gut rüber nach 2012...

Ride on

Chris


----------



## Tribal84 (21. Dezember 2011)

dein text trifft einiges ganz gut..
mir ist aber da zuviel wenn/aber/evt./vielleicht drin.. stehen gewisse Dinge fest kann man es sich immer noch überlegen mit der Jahreskarte..

ist lac blanc in der gravity card 2012 enthalten, gibt es nicht viel zu überlegen..


----------



## widdy75 (21. Dezember 2011)

Soviel ich weiß ist auch keiner gezwungen ne Jahreskarte zu kaufen,
Also für den es ok ist ,der soll se kaufen und wer ein Problem damit hat der soll ein tagesticket zum alten Kurs lösen!


----------



## jatschek (21. Dezember 2011)

Es sind weniger die 255 Euro für die Jahreskarte die stören, sondern einfach der viel zu krasse Sprung von den ehemals 170 Euro auf die 255 Euro. Das ist einfach zuviel für eine Preiserhöhung und absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.

Hättet ihr auf 200 Euro erhöht wär das Geschrei kleiner gewesen und für mich halbwegs akzeptabel. So wars das für mich mit ner Jahreskarte in Beerfelden. Ich komm dennoch vorbei, hol mir halt Tages/4h Karten und werd max 170 Euro für alle Besuche in Beerfelden ausgeben. Den Rest der Tage werd ich auf Hometrails, Lac Blanc, Wildbad und anderen schönen Biketerrains verbringen.


----------



## Osama (21. Dezember 2011)

ich sage 
'support your local dealer' warum nicht auch die 'local scene'?(so genug anglizismen)
für mich ändert sich nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (21. Dezember 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> Es sind weniger die 255 Euro für die Jahreskarte die stören, sondern einfach der viel zu krasse Sprung von den ehemals 170 Euro auf die 255 Euro. .


 
Das allerdings ist auch absolut richtig!
dieser heftige preisanzug schreckt ja beinahe schon ab aber nichts desto trotz
für mich ändert sich nix


----------



## Mexicansativa (21. Dezember 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bike-Gemeinde,
> 
> nun möchte ich als kleiner Streckenschaufler auch mal in diese "leidige" Diskussion einsteigen.
> 
> ...



ich sehe es genau so!!
ich werde nach wie vor alleine oder mit meinem Sohn nach Beerfelden fahren.


----------



## Nukem49 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde die Kritik auch unbegründet. Is doch alles nur ne Rechenaufgabe....
...wenn ich über 15 mal in der Saison nach BF fahr hol ich mir die Karte, ansonsten lass ich es halt und kauf Tageskarten.


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Dezember 2011)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kritik auch unbegründet. Is doch alles nur ne Rechenaufgabe...



Klar, allerdings hatte ich schon zum Ende der letzten Befe-Saison mein Ergebnis errechnet  dass ich mir für 170  eine Saisonkarte für 2012 zulegen werde  und jetzt stimmt die Gleichung nicht mehr 

Ich werde sicher wieder einige Tage in Befe verbringen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Rechnung mit der Preiserhöhung der Saisonkarten nicht aufgehen wird. Könnte gut sein, dass die Käufer in dem Maß abnehmen, wie der Preis zugenommen hat. Dann Bleibt das Ergebnis gleich zum Vorjahr und außer einem Image-Schaden ist nichts gewonnen  noch einer:


----------



## Ope (22. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Klar, allerdings hatte ich schon zum Ende der letzten Befe-Saison mein Ergebnis errechnet  dass ich mir für 170  eine Saisonkarte für 2012 zulegen werde  und jetzt stimmt die Gleichung nicht mehr
> 
> Ich werde sicher wieder einige Tage in Befe verbringen, *aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Rechnung mit der Preiserhöhung der Saisonkarten nicht aufgehen wird. Könnte gut sein, dass die Käufer in dem Maß abnehmen, wie der Preis zugenommen hat. Dann Bleibt das Ergebnis gleich zum Vorjahr und außer einem Image-Schaden ist nichts gewonnen * noch einer:



So werden es die meisten sehen, bzw. sehen es die meisten. Ich stimme da voll zu.
Die Zukunft wird es zeigen.


----------



## jan84 (22. Dezember 2011)

Sir_D schrieb:


> [...]Was Wünsche zu Strecken o.ä angeht haben wir sicher, wenn  es soweit ist, ein offenes Ohr für euch, also fangt nicht jetzt gleich wieder damit an, was alles schlecht ist.
> 
> Auch die Streckenpflege ist aufbesserungswürdig, das ist uns bewusst, aber mit 3-6 Leutchen die wir dieses Jahr waren, sind wir einfach brachial zu wenig, um zu bauen und zu pflegen.
> [...]
> ...



Mit der Streckenpflege das ist schon ok, muss ja auch Rumpeln. Soll ja (hoffentlich) keine BMX Strecke sein. 
Selbes wäre hinsichtlich des Bauens wahrscheinlich gut für die Attraktivität des Parks. Wenig großartig geshapte Dinge, nicht jede Kurve brauch einen Anlieger und lieber ein paar Steine/"Steinfelder" mehr als Kicker... Weniger kickende Sprünge würden vermutlich auch die Häufigkeit von Krankenwagenbesuchen reduizeren...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sir_D (24. Dezember 2011)

Auch im Namen des Bikeparks Beerfelden euch allen eine
FROHE WEIHNACHT und ein paar besinnliche Tage...
Hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder...

Rutscht gut rüber...


----------



## MonsterJoe (11. Januar 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Daran arbeiten wir aber: Werner hat neue Genehmigungen erwirken können und wir hoffen euch vll. sogar schon im nächsten Jahr 2 neue Strecken bieten zu können.
> Vll. auch einen kleine Übungsparcours oder was mit Shores. Das alles steht noch offen.
> Was Wünsche zu Strecken o.ä angeht haben wir sicher, wenn  es soweit ist, ein offenes Ohr für euch, also fangt nicht jetzt gleich wieder damit an, was alles schlecht ist.
> 
> Auch die Streckenpflege ist aufbesserungswürdig, das ist uns bewusst, aber mit 3-6 Leutchen die wir dieses Jahr waren, sind wir einfach brachial zu wenig, um zu bauen und zu pflegen.



Ich möchte nicht unhöflich wirken, aber das wiederspricht sich doch. 
Eine weitere Strecke muss AUCH gepflegt werden! 
mMn ist Pflege das A & O !  Es sollen sich alle wohl fühlen, nicht nur die "Kinder" (  ) auf den Big Bikes! Sowas wie Löcher in der Landung oder gar lose Steine in den Kurven, versauen den Spaß und erhöhn das Unfallrisiko!
Für das Neue Jahr würde ich mir MEHR Pflege, anstatt einer neuen Line wünschen.


Grüße Joe


----------



## Osama (12. Januar 2012)

MonsterJoe schrieb:


> Sowas wie Löcher in der Landung oder gar lose Steine in den Kurven, versauen den Spaß


 
fährst Du Hardtail???


----------



## Mürre (12. Januar 2012)

Dreirad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (12. Januar 2012)

ja, 10" dreirad mit glücksbächisfelgen und einhornfähnchen am lanker.

@Osama

Ich fahre ein enduro.


----------



## Mürre (12. Januar 2012)

Aber ganz ehrlich wo sind denn große Löcher in der Landung gewesen und wo waren die losen Steine??


----------



## EagleEye (12. Januar 2012)

wenn man eine festgestampfte (fast betonierte) Strecke erwartet kann es schon einmal sein das einen 3x3cm große Steine und die dazu gehörigen Löcher verwirren
so etwas ist auf BMX Strecken ja auch nicht normal


----------



## Osama (13. Januar 2012)

hey aber jetzt mal im ernst,
mein sohn (14 monate) hat sich letztes jakr in so 'nem loch verkrabbelt...

hat erst nach 10 minuten wieder raus gefunden.


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. Januar 2012)

Osama schrieb:


> mein sohn (14 monate)



Hab ich das was verpasst???


----------



## Osama (13. Januar 2012)

oha,
lange nicht mehr gesehen was?


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. Januar 2012)

Bestimmt schon so ca. 14 Monate nicht mehr... 

Glückwunsch Börnd!!


----------



## widdy75 (14. Januar 2012)

Und was soll uns dieser Super Post sagen???


----------



## KonaBikerM (15. Januar 2012)

dieser post von joker soll uns klar machen wie sinnlos ein post nur sein kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (15. Januar 2012)

Ah,na dann verstehe ich es doch! ;-)


----------



## Ope (16. Januar 2012)

Das ist einfach dreiste Werbung sonst nix ...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. Januar 2012)

suber aufreger für nix, dann sollen halt die andern woanderst hinfahren kost ja nur richtig viel sprit...ne ! Solange die tage und halbtages karte nicht anzieht ist es ok 
ps es liegt um die eckeund wenn nochnmehr stecken dazu kommen sind auch 18,-19,- zu verkraften schaut euch todtnau an .... kost richtg asche...10 fahrten 30.-teuros und die laune vom liftbetreiber....gut die DH-strecke in todtnau is geil...deshalb unterstützt euern lokalen bike park um die ecke net nur der umwelt zu liebe.
ps MonsterJoe Steine und löcher gehören in jeder guten DH-strecke sonst wirds langweilig.!!!!


----------



## LoffelderBuh (19. Januar 2012)

hallöle
wollt mal fragen ob man von NGD auch mit der Bahn da hin kommt?!
Kann man da auch mit einem hardtail (scoot aspect 55) runter oder brech ich mir da den rahmen? hab irg wie immer schiss dass mein rahmen bricht


----------



## widdy75 (19. Januar 2012)

In beerfelden sind schon ganz andere Rahmen gebrochen,so wie auf allen Strecken dieser Erde! ;-)


----------



## LoffelderBuh (19. Januar 2012)

ja der grund is ,weil ich schüler bin hab ich ned viel kohle,dann leit man sich lieber ein freeride?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (19. Januar 2012)

du kannst da überall mit deinem Rad langfahren 
wobei es mit deinem Rad schon grenzwertig ist, weniger wegen dem Rahmen, eher Gabel oder Bremsen

der beste Weg ist das du dir nen Rad dort leihst


----------



## LoffelderBuh (19. Januar 2012)

ok danke 
ich werd mir dann auch lieber dort mal eins leihen.
lieber fremde bikes arschen als das eigene


----------



## Sir_D (20. Januar 2012)

*Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V.
*

* Leider  gibt es in diesem Jahr auch schlechte Nachrichten für alle  Mountainbiker in Hessen. Die Landesregierung in Wiesbaden bringt noch in  diesem Jahr einen Gesetzesentwurf in den Hessischen Landtag ein, in dem  festgelegt werden darf, dass im Wald nur noch Wege mit dem Fahrrad  befahren werden dürfen, die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden  können. Damit würde Hessen Forst seine äußerst zweifelhafte  Rechtsauffassung Radfahrern gegenüber zum Gesetz machen. Wheels over  Frankfurt ruft hiermit die "Aktion Wutbiker" ins leben. Zur Not genauso  Aggressiv wie die Stuttgart21-Gegner, nur eben bevor die Politik  entscheiden kann. Wir rufen alle Mountainbiker zur Mitarbeit an den  anstehenden Protestaktionen auf. Da die Meldung hierüber jedoch noch  relativ frisch ist, gibt es bis jetzt noch keine konkreten Planungen. Am  10.2. findet ein Treffen unter Organisation der DIMB statt, danach gibt  es hoffentlich konkretes. Lasst uns dem Forst und der Landesregierung  einen heißen Sommer bereiten!!!*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Januar 2012)

Dann hoffe ich mal das die Biker auch mitgeteilt bekommen wann und wo eventuelle Demo´s stattfinden oder was auch immer.


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Januar 2012)

Big Booo! Machts ihr nen Thread mit entsprechenden Infos und Terminen auf, den man abonnieren kann?


----------



## KonaBikerM (20. Januar 2012)

alda,bei den demos bin ich dabei


----------



## Mürre (20. Januar 2012)

richtig so!!! 
Es muss mehr gegen Leute getan werden,die sich in der Freizeit im Wald mit dem Rad bewegen. 
Unterstütze auch völlig das man z.B. den Frankenstein Waldweg mit 40km/h + runterkachelt, da er ja breit genug ist!! Kann man doch auch bestimmt Sprünge draufbauen oder?


----------



## LoffelderBuh (21. Januar 2012)

dann baut man eben mitten auf den weg kicker


----------



## sic_ (22. Januar 2012)

Das is doch nix anderes als die 2m Regel.
In der Theorie, aus Politischer Sicht, ganz toll und seriös klingend, in der Realität nicht umsetzbar.

Was würde sich bei so einem Gesetz ändern?
Den gemeinen Mountainbiker dürfte es herzlichst wenig interresieren, denn wer kontrolliert auf den Trails?

Als ob die örtliche Polizei das wissen über den Standort der 10.000 Trails hat und dazu noch das nötige Personal um selbige zu überwachen.


----------



## Osama (23. Januar 2012)

stichproben???
... und vlt bist du es irgendwann
oder jeder andere hesse hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (23. Januar 2012)

Als Grenzgänger kann ich sagen, in BaWü hab ich noch nie eine Stichprobe aufm Trail erlebt, geschweige denn eine Streife auch nur in der Nähe vom Wald gesehen.

Rein interessehalber, warum wollen die das Fahren im Wald jetzt auf zweispurig befahrbare Waldwege beschränken?
Aus dem nichts kommen die ja nicht auf Idee und verbieten es mal einfach.


----------



## raschaa (23. Januar 2012)

Auszug aus DIMB Newsletter:

"Der Entwurf besagt, dass das Radfahren im Wald kÃ¼nftig nur noch auf StraÃen
und Wegen erlaubt sein soll, die ganzjÃ¤hrig mit zweispurigen Fahrzeugen
befahren werden kÃ¶nnen. Damit hÃ¤tten wir in Hessen eine Ã¤hnliche, aber
âverkappteâ 2-Meter-Regel wie in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg im Gesetz. 
Das ist eine deutliche VerschÃ¤rfung, denn nach aktueller Rechtslage dÃ¼rfen
wir "feste StraÃen und Wege" befahren. So versucht nun Hessen Forst seine
bisherige, vÃ¶llig Ã¼berzogene Rechtsauslegung, die bereits zu zweifelhaften
BuÃgeldbescheiden gefÃ¼hrt haben, im Gesetz zu verankern. 
Und wenn man dann noch berÃ¼cksichtigt, dass wir in Hessen mittlerweile Ã¼ber
BuÃgelder von jeweils Ã¼ber 200 Euro gegen Biker reden, kann man sich die
kÃ¼nftige Situation ausmalen. "

Der Hessen Forst ist als grundsÃ¤tzlich Biker-feindlich einzustufen und die suchen nach jede MÃ¶glichkeit die Biker auf politischer Ebene aus dem Wald rauszuhalten. Besondere Auswirkung wird dies sicherlich dort haben wo Vereine/Initiativen probieren ihre Trails zu legalisieren... schlussendlich wollen die mit diesem Gesetz einfach nur ihren politischen/rechtlichen Hebel verlÃ¤ngern um uns aus dem Wald zu verbannen.


----------



## sic_ (23. Januar 2012)

Ok, von den Bußgeldbescheiden wusst ich nichts.

Es muss doch aber Sachliche Begründungen geben die zu diesem Schritt geführt haben.
Nur weil dem Forst irgendwas nicht passt, bringt nicht so ein Gesetzentwurf ins Spiel. Eigentlich sollte da mal ein Umdenken stattfinden.

Es gibt doch so viele positive Ergebnisse..

Die Mountainbikestrecke im Odenwald, die DH bei Stuttgart und die Vereinsstrecke von HD-Freeride oder Stromberg in der Pfalz.
Die Flowtrails in Stromberg sind ja auch eine Sache wie man das Gebiet Freizeittechnisch und Urlaubsmäßig interresanter machen kann.
Das sich Hessen da verweigert, versteh ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2012)

@ Raschaa...............so könnte es geschehen, deshalb ist es so wichtig daß wir Radfahrer uns zusammenschließen, in bestehende Vereine eintreten, neue Vereine gründen demzufolge immer mehr Gehör in Gemeinden, Städten, Landkreisen usw. bekommen.
Wir müßen insgesamt größer werden um auch Forderungen durchsetzen zu können.
Schließt Euch an oder zusammen, es bringt nichts allein oder in Grüppchen in den Wäldern ständig neue Trails anzulegen.
Wenn Ihr nicht wißt wie Ihr dies anstellen sollt wendet Euch an bestehende Vereine z.B. Gravity Pilots, Woffm, HD-Freeride und etliche andere bzw. die DIMB.


----------



## Birk (23. Januar 2012)

Sehr schlecht diese Entwicklung. 
Man könnte aber spitzfindig Argumentieren das Hessen Forst alle Wege (auch Wanderwege) ganz Jährig mit ihren Harvestern befährt die ja auch zu den zweispurigen Fahrzeugen zählen.
Aber mal ernsthaft, was wollen die damit erreichen ausser die Mountainbiker in die Illegalität zu drängen, es wird kaum einer nur noch breite Wege fahren weil irgendein Gesetz das auf einmal sagt. Das muss denen doch auch klar sein, das so ein Gesetz überhaupt keinen Effekt hat? Oder geht es vielleicht nur um die zusätzlichen Einnahmen durch die Bußgelder?


----------



## raschaa (23. Januar 2012)

Jepp, so siehts aus. nur durch die organisation der biker in vereine/verbände/etc. können die was erreichen. hinter dem agieren des hessenforst steht nicht zwangsläufig eine für den normal bürger nachvollziehbare logik. hier geht es um geld, macht, jagd, bla, bla, bla...

nach über 2 jahren verhandlungen wegen der strecke in wiesbaden (die jetzt offiziell genehmigt ist^^) macht uns aber der forst weiterhin schwierigkeiten wegen streckenverlauf usw.. es geht nur um ein kräfte messen und wer den längeren atem hat. als "unorganisierte" biker hat man da keine chance, die sitzen das locker aus (siehe frankenstein-rinne).

wie Gerd gesagt hat, tretet den vereinen bei oder der dimb. ihr müsst ja keine vereinsmeierer werden, nur damit gibt ihr den organisationen etwas mehr gewicht bei verhandlungen mit behörden etc.

my2cents


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin kein Experte, aber für mich klingt das lediglich nach einer Umformulierung. "Feste Straßen und Wege" sind solche, die mit zweispurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden können  alles andere sind unbefestigte Wege und Pfade. Riders heißt jetzt Twix, sonst ändert sich nix 

Nicht missverstehen: Ich finde die Entwicklung auch bedauerlich. Klares Indiz dafür, dass sich die MTB-Szene besser organisieren muss. Der Bedarf an Möglichkeiten unseren Sport auszuüben und die Vorteile des Dialogs zwischen allen Waldbesuchern und dem Forst muss den Gemeinden und Ländern klar werden  ich kann also Schildkrötes Kommentar nur unterstreichen:



schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Schließt Euch an oder zusammen, es bringt nichts allein oder in Grüppchen in den Wäldern ständig neue Trails anzulegen.
> Wenn Ihr nicht wißt wie Ihr dies anstellen sollt wendet Euch an bestehende Vereine z.B. Gravity Pilots, Woffm, HD-Freeride und etliche andere bzw. die DIMB.


----------



## sic_ (23. Januar 2012)

Aber ob da jetzt Demonstrationen etwas positives bewirken?

Ich find einfach, Aufklären und mit sachlichen Argumenten das Gespräch suchen ist wesentlich effektiver und zielführender als irgendwelche Demonstrationen. Dafür muss man sich halt erstmal zu einem Verein zusammenschließen oder einem bestehenden beitreten um auch auf diverse Erfahrungen zurückgreifen zu können.

Blind einen auf Wutbürger machen bringt einfach nichts und verhärtet einfach das Bild vom Biker der mit 100 sachen die Trails runterknallt und arme Wanderer erschreckt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch Wanderer........nein, arm bin ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (23. Januar 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Aber ob da jetzt Demonstrationen etwas positives bewirken?
> 
> Ich find einfach, Aufklären und mit sachlichen Argumenten das Gespräch suchen ist wesentlich effektiver und zielführender als irgendwelche Demonstrationen. Dafür muss man sich halt erstmal zu einem Verein zusammenschließen oder einem bestehenden beitreten um auch auf diverse Erfahrungen zurückgreifen zu können.
> 
> Blind einen auf Wutbürger machen bringt einfach nichts und verhärtet einfach das Bild vom Biker der mit 100 sachen die Trails runterknallt und arme Wanderer erschreckt.



Sag ich doch  Den Dialog mit den zuständigen suchen und Werbung machen und Aufklärungsarbeit leisten. Gewandert und gejagt wird zum Freizeitvergnügen schon seid Jahrhunderten  da haben wir noch vieles aufzuholen, bis wir eine ähnliche Akzeptanz bekommen. Also weniger jammern und mehr machen


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Januar 2012)

Einer der Empfohlenen schießt gerade übers Ziel hinaus....

"
*Leider  gibt es in diesem Jahr auch schlechte Nachrichten für alle  Mountainbiker in Hessen. Die Landesregierung in Wiesbaden bringt noch in  diesem Jahr einen Gesetzesentwurf in den Hessischen Landtag ein, in dem  festgelegt werden darf, dass im Wald nur noch Wege mit dem Fahrrad  befahren werden dürfen, die von zweispurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden  können. Damit würde Hessen Forst seine äußerst zweifelhafte  Rechtsauffassung Radfahrern gegenüber zum Gesetz machen. Wheels over  Frankfurt ruft hiermit die "Aktion Wutbiker" ins leben. Zur Not genauso  Aggressiv wie die Stuttgart21-Gegner, nur eben bevor die Politik  entscheiden kann. Wir rufen alle Mountainbiker zur Mitarbeit an den  anstehenden Protestaktionen auf. Da die Meldung hierüber jedoch noch  relativ frisch ist, gibt es bis jetzt noch keine konkreten Planungen. Am  10.2. findet ein Treffen unter Organisation der DIMB statt, danach gibt  es hoffentlich konkretes. Lasst uns dem Forst und der Landesregierung  einen heißen Sommer bereiten!!!"*

Quelle: http://wheels-over-frankfurt-radsport-ev.blogspot.com/


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe einmal für uns alle daß sie es nicht so rigoros umsetzen wie sie es schreiben..........

Unsere Woffm sind eben die etwas rabiater kämpfenden.
Gravity Pilots und wir von HD-Freeride sind eher die gemäßigten.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Januar 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Gravity Pilots und wir von HD-Freeride sind eher die gemäßigten.





Ich meine, es wird sich zeigen, wie dieser "Wutbiker" zu verstehen ist...
Ewiges diskutieren in kleinen Gruppen hat sich meiner Meinung nach ziemlich erschöpft und die Ergebnisse bis auf wenige geglückte Modelle sieht man ja an der geplanten Gesetzesänderung.
Aktionen im Sinne von Sternfahrten oder anderen friedlichen Demonstrationsformen sind sicherlich sinnvoll um Präsenz und Masse zu zeigen.
Nicht auszudenken jedoch, wenn das Ganze Formen wie in Stuttgart annehmen würde...

Justmy2cents


----------



## Osama (23. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YFSRUXdua8&feature=related"]Slime - Legal, Illegal, Scheissegal      - YouTube[/nomedia]

5cent von mir


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Januar 2012)

auch ne sichtweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Januar 2012)

Also Börnd..........ts ts ts ts.....


----------



## sic_ (24. Januar 2012)

Es macht aber mehr Sinn, sich zu einem größeren Dachverband zusammenzuschließen oder einem beizutreten (hallo DIMB/BDR?) als wenn zig Vereine mit je 5 Personen bei zig Kommunen anfragen ob sie ihren Trail weiterhin nutzen dürfen.
Das einzige was so eine Wut-Aktion bringt, ist die Masse weiter gegen Radfahrer aufzuhetzen.

Hier muss man sich auch mal in die Lage der Forstverwaltung und dem Forstpersonal versetzen.
Angenommen es passiert etwas auf so einem Trail der nicht befahren werden kann. Wie kriegt man den da jetzt raus?
Einfach mal hinfahren is nicht und eine bergung per Helikopter is auch oft nicht möglich da Landeplätze fehlen. Was macht also der Forst, er verbietet das Fahren auf solchen Wegen.
Damit ist er jetzt fein raus aus der ganzen Versicherungsgeschichte.


----------



## Sir_D (27. Januar 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Es macht aber mehr Sinn, sich zu einem größeren Dachverband zusammenzuschließen oder einem beizutreten (hallo DIMB/BDR?) als wenn zig Vereine mit je 5 Personen bei zig Kommunen anfragen ob sie ihren Trail weiterhin nutzen dürfen.
> Das einzige was so eine Wut-Aktion bringt, ist die Masse weiter gegen Radfahrer aufzuhetzen.
> 
> Hier muss man sich auch mal in die Lage der Forstverwaltung und dem Forstpersonal versetzen.
> ...


Das unterschreib ich mal genau so---
ab in den DIMB mit euch --Ihr Pack


----------



## TheDon (27. Januar 2012)

* gelöscht *


----------



## iRider (30. Januar 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> als "unorganisierte" biker hat man da keine chance, die sitzen das locker aus (siehe frankenstein-rinne).



Ich würde die Sachen umgedreht sehen. Solange ich mich erinnern kann wird am Franky gefahren (20+ Jahre) und solange haben auch die Leute vom Forst versucht es zu unterbinden. Zwei Legalisierungsversuche sind schon gescheitert und der dritte ist auch nicht weit davon entfernt. Und was hat es dem Forst gebracht? Nix, gefahren wird trotzdem nur dass sie jetzt null Einfluss darauf haben was gebaut wird und wo.
So gesehen sind die Verlierer der Forst und die Gewinner die unorganisierten Biker. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich wäre glücklich wenn sie es endlich raffen würden dass ein paar legale Strecken den wilden Bau eindämmen können. Legale DH Strecken am Franky, in der Ecke Höchst, Heidelberg (gibt es ja nun), Taunus, Beerfelden (Bikepark) und bei Aschaffenburg (evtl. noch eine weitere an der Bergstrasse) plus eine Reihe DJ, Pumptrack und kleine Freeride Spots würde die Masse der Leute zufriedenstellen. Wieso soll ich gross was bauen wenn ich eine fette Strecke in weniger als einer Autostunde erreichen kann und ne schnelle Runde nach Feierabend auf einem lokalen DJ Spot o.Ä. möglich ist?
Aber der Forst wird das wohl nie begreifen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Januar 2012)

Hmmm, iwi willst Du es nicht verstehen,

die Behörden, Forst, Gemeinden usw. benötigen einen Ansprechpartner
mit dem sie verhandeln können.......ist doch nicht schwer zu verstehen.
Eine größere organisierte Truppe können sie nicht auf Dauer ignorieren.

Wer etwas von anderen möchte muß auch bereit sein etwas dafür zu tun.

Einfach ein bischen nachdenken, sich organisieren und das Gespräch suchen, schon mal versucht ?

Und ja, ich war ebenfalls an der Veranstaltung der Rinne dabei, noch nicht einmal während der Veranstaltung habt ihr es geschafft mal die Räder stehen zu laßen.

Man kann nicht immer nur fordern !

Gruß Gerd


----------



## iRider (30. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die letzte gescheiterte Legalisierung erinnern als massenhaft Leute beim VCD eingetreten sind um einen "organisierten" Ansprechpartner für die Behörden zu schaffen. Ausserdem wurden eine Reihe nicht offizieller Spots rückgebaut weil das inoffiziell als Bedingung für Gespräche genannt wurde. Danach ist wenig bis nix von Behördenseite passiert. Nachdem das eine Weile so ging haben sich eine Reihe Leute betrogen gefühlt, was ich gut verstehen kann.

Bei der neuen Aktion bin ich nicht dabei gewesen da ich z.Z. nicht mehr in der Gegend wohne. Somit kann ich nix zu Deinen Vorwürfen sagen. Allerdings sind sowohl die DIMB als auch WOFFM involviert, einen wieviel grösseren und organisierteren Ansprechpartner willst Du noch? Und trotzdem versuchen die Behörden wieder ihre (zugegebenermassen erfolgreiche) Verzögerungstaktik. Da sie es zum dritten Mal durchziehen denke ich mal dass sie es sind die es nicht verstehen. 

Ich erwarte nix mehr von den Behörden, alles was jetzt kommt wäre eine Überraschung. Aber ich habe keine Sorge, die Strecke hat schon zwei Oberförster überdauert und wird auch den nächsten überleben. Das war der Punkt meines vorherigen Beitrags.


----------



## hergie (2. Februar 2012)

Weiß man schon mehr zu den neuen Strecken für die kommende Saison?


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Februar 2012)

ja... alle total voll mit bremswellen löchern und steinchen ... total komisch


----------



## Mexicansativa (3. Februar 2012)

ich habe gehört die neuen Strecken sollen Asphaltiert werden damit sie auch gut mit dem Rennrad und bergauf fahrbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (3. Februar 2012)

das mit dem Asphalt habe ich auch schon gehört!
Im Sommer könnte es da aber auch zu Problemen mit kleineren Bremswellen und Erhebungen kommen, ganz zu schweigen von Steinchen die sich raulösen können!!! Vielleicht sollte man "Flüsterasphalt" wegen der Lärmbelästigung verwenden? 
So und jetzt wieder ernst.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Flüsterasphalt dürfte nicht möglich sein Mürre´le,
die Gefahr des Aquaplanings bei Regen ist zu groß.
Es wird sicherlich ein relativ rauer Belag eingebracht werden müßen, da man sich in Sachen Grip keinen Ausrutscher erlauben darf.
Da muß eben mal die Lärmbelästigung hinten anstehen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## widdy75 (3. Februar 2012)

Boah jetzt kommt aber bloß nicht auf die Idee sogenannte Doubles einzubauen,so wie sie schon beim rennen zu finden waren.sprich mit einfach nix dazwischen!!


----------



## Mürre (3. Februar 2012)

Bei Start- Landebahnen wird sogenannter Anti Skid Belag verwendet, damit man kein Aquaplaning hat. Allerdings würde sich der Reifenverschleiß erhöhen.

@ widdy75: Man muss sie ja nicht fahren. Aber der hinter der Kurve auf der Rennlinie hatte definitv eine zu schmale Landung


----------



## widdy75 (3. Februar 2012)

Das war ironisch gemeint! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2012)

Ja klaa......meiner doch auch.


----------



## widdy75 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube es ist teilweise besser man schreibt es gleich dazu! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Februar 2012)




----------



## Mürre (3. Februar 2012)

Man weiß es öfters nicht so ganz genau!! Hier wurde sich ja auch schon über Bremswellen und Steine in Kurven beschwert....und das ohne Ironie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. Februar 2012)

Neeeeiiin.......das glaube ich jetzt ´mal nicht Mürre´le.....


----------



## Osama (4. Februar 2012)

so lange man die bremswellen dabbeln kann sind sie mir egal...


----------



## Sess (4. Februar 2012)

Habt Ihr schon einmal über dribbeln nachgedacht ?


----------



## Osama (4. Februar 2012)

oh ja, genau
...oder, oder fourteln


----------



## Sess (4. Februar 2012)

Das kenne ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## freiraum (4. Februar 2012)

Kann man vom Fourtle in's Flat drobbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (4. Februar 2012)

dabbeln, dribbeln, fouteln â High five, Jungs! Ihr plappert schon wieder 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf neues Zeug. Letztes Jahr war subjektiv in der Retrospektive alles besser als wie das Jahr davor â ich bin zuversichtlich 

[email protected]: Wenn der Stunt nicht in einem Drop ins Flat gipfelt, ist er die Sache doch von vorne herein nicht wert


----------



## Sess (4. Februar 2012)

freiraum schrieb:


> Kann man vom Fourtle in's Flat drobbe?


 

Wenn es danach Steaks gibt mit Sicherheit...........


----------



## freiraum (4. Februar 2012)

Für nen Steak mit Bier auf'm Parkplatz mach ich (fast) alles


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2012)

freiraum schrieb:


> Für nen Steak mit Bier auf'm Parkplatz mach ich (fast) alles



ich mags steak net sooo gerne aufem parkplatz ... lieber aufem teller oder brötchen


----------



## Sess (4. Februar 2012)

freiraum schrieb:


> Für nen Steak mit Bier auf'm Parkplatz mach ich (fast) alles


 
Is mir schon klar Arnd.........


----------



## freiraum (4. Februar 2012)

...d, mit d ohne e


----------



## freiraum (4. Februar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich mags steak net sooo gerne aufem parkplatz ... lieber aufem teller oder brötchen



LOL 
Bier inner Flasche is auch geiler


----------



## Sess (4. Februar 2012)

freiraum schrieb:


> ...d, mit d ohne e


 
Entschuldige, ist schon ein paar Monate her. 
Gerd sagte auch Arnd und bitte mit d schreiben.


----------



## Sess (4. Februar 2012)

freiraum schrieb:


> LOL
> Bier inner Flasche is auch geiler


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2012)

Sess schrieb:


> Is mir schon klar Arnd.........



hmmmm ... hinterlistige gedanken ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sess (5. Februar 2012)

Nein,absolut nicht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Februar 2012)

Ich sagte " Arnd "......dddddddddd, nicht Arne !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (5. Februar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1053960


....................


----------



## Sir_D (5. Februar 2012)

HELL , YEAH
 oder auch gerne ZUR HÖLLE, JA ! 
Super!-Endlich! 

Gratulation an HD Freeride e.V. ! 
OPEN TRAILS


----------



## Sess (7. Februar 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1053960
> 
> 
> ....................


 

Ich finde das auch super.
Schade daß so wenige von den Beerfeldenern dazu gepostet haben.


----------



## tfdelacruz (8. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## tfdelacruz (21. Februar 2012)

Kann/Darf man in Beerfelden momentan Fahren, wenn man auf den Liftbetrieb verzichten kann?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, rufe den Werner an und frage nach.


----------



## Endurix (22. Februar 2012)

Laut Homepage ist das Befahren außerhalb der Öffnungszeiten verboten:

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php/oeffnungszeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (22. Februar 2012)

Aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen glaube ich verboten


----------



## Sir_D (26. Februar 2012)

Hi tfdelacruz,

wie die beiden Vorredner richtig erkannten ist es aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht erlaubt ausserhalb der Öffnungszeiten zu fahren!!!

Aber, hey, noch ham´ wir keine Park-Ranger die das kontrollieren  wenn du verstehst... 
Wenn dich da "zufällig" hin verirrst und nicht mit einer ganzen Mannschaft auftauchst wird es schwer sein dich zu finden und dich des Geländes zu verweisen.
Aber wir legen ab demnächst Nagelbänder auf den Strecken auserhalb der Zeiten aus 

Späßken 

Also NEIN..es ist Verboten...das sollte dir klar sein...aber Selbstschußanlagen haben wir noch keine installiert....

Greetz Chris


----------



## Sir_D (27. Februar 2012)

*Hallo Beerfeldener Bikepark- Fans !
 Leider war es mir nicht ganz möglich den Überblick über alle Helferanfragen zu behalten und ich bitte das zu entschuldigen...
 letztes Jahr hatten wir ganze 4-6 Leute und dieses Jahr haben sich so  viele angeboten das ich gar nicht hinterherkomme zu sortieren und zu  organisieren.

 Es tut uns leid, sollten wir dem ein oder anderen nicht geantwortet haben.
 Das nehme ich in diesm Fall auf meine Kappe!
 Sollten wir aber mehr Leute benötigen als die derzeitig Crew, so versichere ich euch wir kommen GERNE auf eure Hilfe zurück...
 Wenn wir die "Erdlieferung" bekommen haben wird das sicher akuter...
 Bis dahin bitte ich euch noch um ein wenig Geduld und Verständnis.

 Danke im Namen des Parks für euer Interesse.

 Chris*


----------



## Tribal84 (9. März 2012)

*gerade auf facebook:

Hallo Freunde des Bikeparks.
 Wir öffnen am Sonntag von 12.00- 15.00 Uhr den Park zu ersten
 einrollen der neuen Saison.
 Wir freuen uns viele neue und "alte" Biker begrüssen zu können.
 Jahreskarten sind am Sonntag gültig.
 Für alle andern gibts die 4-h Karte.
 Auch das Kiosk ist geöffnet.
 Wir sehen uns.*


----------



## hergie (9. März 2012)

3h fahren und 4h zahlen?


----------



## Tribal84 (9. März 2012)

keine ahnung ich hab nur kopiert  
evt nen fehler mal abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (9. März 2012)

*Bikepark Beerfelden
*

* Sorry, in der letzten Meldung war ein Tippfehler. Wir öffnen am Sonntag 11.3.2012 von 12.00 bis 17.00 Uhr, also 5 Stunden.
 Wir freuen uns auf euch!*


----------



## .floe. (9. März 2012)

Juhu! Bin dabei!


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. März 2012)

wie issns wedda am sundaag? ...


----------



## .floe. (9. März 2012)

Laut wetter.com gibts bissi Niederschlag. Aber egal, ich muss mein Mega endlich mal richtig einfahren und dreckich machen


----------



## Eule- (9. März 2012)

vergesst bitte nicht alles neue zu fotographieren, und videotechnisch festzuhalten!


----------



## tfdelacruz (9. März 2012)

Fährt jemand zufällig am Sonntag von Zwingenberg/Bensheim nach Beerfelden und hat noch einen Platz frei?
MFG


----------



## smarty281 (9. März 2012)

Ich hätte nen Platz frei und würde gerne Fahren aber ich hab keine Bremsen mehr


----------



## hergie (11. März 2012)

Eule- schrieb:


> vergesst bitte nicht alles neue zu fotographieren, und videotechnisch festzuhalten!



Aus der Gesichtsbuchseite:


----------



## DerandereJan (11. März 2012)

Voll wars.... 

Aber ein superlustiger Saisonauftakt!
Danke an die Streckenbauer, saubere Arbeit! 





Grüße Jan


----------



## .floe. (12. März 2012)

Ja, war super gestern. Auch die neuen Sachen, _die ich gesehen habe_, sind klasse! Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, wird neben den beiden Drops oben auf dem Foto noch ein dritter, höherer gebaut...



> vergesst bitte nicht alles neue zu fotographieren, und videotechnisch festzuhalten!



Eeehmm...ich bin gestern nur rot und schwarz, 1x die Line vom BNR und 1x die kurze, neue Strecke mit den 3 Northshore-Drops gefahren. Letztere beginnt genau am Ausgang Lift. Auf rot und schwarz hab ich nix neues entdeckt. Die BNR Strecke kannte ich eh noch nicht...ist noch mehr gebaut worden als die "Drop-Line"? 

Freu mich aufs Opening-Weekend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (12. März 2012)

Auf der Rennlinie vom letzten Jahr wurde der Sprung nach dem Abzweig von der "schwarzen" wurde neu gebaut. Auf der roten wurde der Absprung von diesem corner/double mit Holzlandung umgebaut (Achtung man muss jetzt schneller sein oder aktiver abspringen), das kleine Holz-/Northshoreelement am Anfang neben den Wurzeln war gesperrt. Der alte Startturm ist weg, stattdessen wird jetzt wohl etwas aus Erde gebaut. 
Natürlich noch die neue Strecke neben dem Lift welche im jetzigen Zustand einen riesen Spaß macht. Bitte keine Anlieger einbauen!
Sonst ist mir nichts neues aufgefallen.


----------



## .floe. (12. März 2012)

Ach, stimmt, der Startturm  Dieser recht breite Kicker nach dem Abzweig auf die Raceline ist mir auch aufgefallen...aber da ich kurz vor und nach dem BNR letztes Jahr eh nicht mehr in Beerfelden war, ist diese Ecke eh komplett neu für mich. 
Die neue neben dem Lift war echt klasse gestern, weil noch voll weich 



> Natürlich noch die neue Strecke neben dem Lift welche im jetzigen Zustand einen riesen Spaß macht. Bitte keine Anlieger einbauen!



Aufgrund der "Länge" der Strecke vermute ich mal, dass da noch einiges an Holzkonstruktionen dazu kommt...!?? Bisher halt wenig abwechslungsreich...

Diese Enduro-Strecke soll wohl auch schon (zumindest teilweise) befahrbar gewesen sein...


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2012)

Ja irgendwie war der Corner/Double auf der roten zum Leidwesen meiner Kefü und Hüfte verändert. Sah man von außen nicht so direkt....


----------



## Tribal84 (12. März 2012)

der absprung ist komplett neu .. der alte Absprung ist zusammen gesackt im Winter..


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. März 2012)

ok... der alte absprung war ja son drüber rollen und gut, und wie isses jetzt?


----------



## Tribal84 (12. März 2012)

bin ihn 3 mal gepsrungen und naja drüber rollen und gut ist wohl immer noch die devise..
nur ist er noch nicht so hart deswegen evt lieber schneller drüber.. absprungkante ist wohl 15-20cm weiter hinten


----------



## der.bergsteiger (12. März 2012)

Auf der neuen Strecke wurde gestern auch fotografiert!
Wo und wann gibts da die Fotos??


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. März 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> bin ihn 3 mal gepsrungen und naja drüber rollen und gut ist wohl immer noch die devise..
> nur ist er noch nicht so hart deswegen evt lieber schneller drüber.. absprungkante ist wohl 15-20cm weiter hinten



das ist gut... war eh meist zuweit unterwegs


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2012)

das hat mich z.B. meinen Bashguard gekostet, da ich auch von der Umfahrung erst geschaut habe und es identisch aussah und dann in der Runde danach in der Luft gemerkt habe, dass es zu kurz wird! Ging noch 3 anderen so, ein Schild wäre vielleicht hilfreich...
Beim alten kam man wirklich oft etwas zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (12. März 2012)

Vorher richtig schauen hilft auch!!!


----------



## enzu (12. März 2012)

Sollte man generell machen, wenn die Saison neu anfängt...erstmal schaun was sich geändert.


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2012)

Klar und du siehst, dass es 20cm weiter weg steht???? Ich habe überall und alles vorher geschaut....


----------



## widdy75 (12. März 2012)

Und du hast dein Speed so genau ausdefiniert das die 20cm zum Problem wurden! ;-)


----------



## enzu (12. März 2012)

Naja solche Dinge passieren immer, dass man die Entfernung und eigene Geschwindigkeit
falsch einschätz. Passiert jedem mal


----------



## widdy75 (12. März 2012)

So isses,und da hilft dann auch nicht immer ein Schild!
Leider! ;-)
Wobei das macht es ja so interessant .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (12. März 2012)

is nem kumpel von mir auch passiert


----------



## enzu (12. März 2012)

Man sollt dabei immer froh sein, dass nur material zu Bruch gegangen ist, vor allem "nur" Bashguard.


----------



## Tribal84 (12. März 2012)

wer vorher immer "zu weit" gesprungen ist sollte dann aber überhaupt kein problem haben !!..
habe letztes jahr viele bilder dort gemacht und es unterschätzen sehr viele diesen sprung und wirklich zu weit hab ich nicht oft gesehen..


----------



## "Sebastian" (12. März 2012)




----------



## visionthing (12. März 2012)

Ein kleiner Hinweis das der Sprung geändert wurde wäre schon nicht verkehrt gewesen. Beim ersten mal wurde es bei mir auch ganz schön knapp da ich wie gewohnt vorher nochmal gebremst habe um nicht das ganze holz zu überspringen. Ich finde es prima wie der Sprung jetzt ist aber ein Hinweis sollte dort schon hin nicht das noch jemand ins Loch fällt. 
War die Anfahrt eigentlich auch vorher schon so? Es kam mir vor das die jetzt ein bisschen mehr Geschwindigkeit raus nimmt und das den eigentlich Unterschied ausmacht.


----------



## Tribal84 (13. März 2012)

anfahrt ist 1:1, da wurde nichts geändert !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. März 2012)

Ouu, der Bauscheff liest......

eh Scheffe, schreib mal was.....warum so still ?


----------



## enzu (13. März 2012)

Irgendwo muss man ja nach fehlern suchen. Da wird halt immer gerne bei anderen zu erst gesucht


----------



## .floe. (13. März 2012)

Achtung, Handypic...aber man sieht, wo die Holzkonstruktion auf dem FB-Foto steht


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. März 2012)

ok cool da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (13. März 2012)

Haha, ich amüsiere mich hier schon wieder köstlich, ich glaub hier liest derjenige der etwas schreibt nicht den Beitrag vor ihm oder zumindest nicht vollständig.
Wie sonst kommt so etwas zustande; einer schreibt, zwei mal sogar, das er sich die Strecken und Sprünge vorher angeschaut hat und die nächsten zwei Beiträge lauten "man solle sich doch bitte die Sprünge vorher anschauen" 

So, jetzt noch was positives, wurde zwar schon mehrmals geschrieben aber ich find die neue Strecke neben dem Lift auch sehr gelungen. Bitte an den Kurven nichts mehr machen, die werden sich eh noch genug einfahren.  Für die Holzelemente würde ich mir so ein Drahtzeug wie in Bad Wildbad wünschen, da rutscht man dann selbst bei Frost nicht weg.


----------



## Kontragonist (13. März 2012)

Hasendraht hatâs doch an den anderen Holzbauten auch, das wird sicher noch nachgerÃ¼stet


----------



## Khakiflame (14. März 2012)

Birk schrieb:


> Bitte an den Kurven nichts mehr machen, die werden sich eh noch genug einfahren.



die muss ich mir mal angucken, aber wenn die sich so ausfahren(sorry einfahren^^) wie alle anderen kurven dann....


----------



## Tribal84 (15. März 2012)

eben bei FB

*Bikepark Beerfelden
*

* Damit die Ungewissheit ein Ende hat, denn nur die Wurst hat zwei
 ( Das Kiosk hat am Sonntag, ab 11.00 Uhr bis 17.00 Uhr offen)
 Fast hätte ich es vergessen......
 Auch der Bikepark hat zufälligerweise zur gleichen Zeit auf.
 Letztes Einrollen vor der Saisoneröffnung am 31.03.
 Nur die Mädels dürfen schon am 24. und 25. März.
 Saisonkarten 2012 sind am Sonntag gültig.*


----------



## hergie (15. März 2012)

Lohnt sich das oder ist es so voll das man kaum zum fahren kommt? Wie war es den letzten Sonntag?


----------



## Tribal84 (15. März 2012)

letzten Sonntag war die Schlange so 10min lang.also alles gut


----------



## .floe. (15. März 2012)

Naja, dann werd ich vermutlich nochmal beim "Einrollen" am Sa dabei sein...


----------



## Badesjones (15. März 2012)

*sonntag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2012)

sonntach... gibbet auch 1 oder 2 stunden tickets? keine ahnung war da nicht mal was? würd auch gerne vorbei kommen aber hab net viel zeit wegen arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (15. März 2012)

Bitte nicht steinigen, also am Sonntag kann man fahren (für die ganz schwer begreifenden wie ich )

freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind...


----------



## Tribal84 (15. März 2012)

ja das kannst du 
Sonntag darf man fahren


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. März 2012)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand über Hemsbach/ Weinheim und at noch ein Plätzchen plus Bike?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2012)




----------



## DerandereJan (15. März 2012)

Musste auch zweimal schauen....


----------



## Tribal84 (15. März 2012)

seb meld dich mal bei mir wegen platz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enzu (21. März 2012)

Wer hat eigentlich am Sonntag die Bilder gemacht? oder weiß wer wo man die findet?


----------



## blutrausch (27. März 2012)

Meine Kondition ist am Boden. Mein Können auch. Ich freu mich auf die neue Saison der Rumschleicherei


----------



## Sess (30. März 2012)

Wir werden zum schauen kommen, fahren is noch nicht er hat noch keine Freigabe vom Dotore.
Werde Ihn festbinden müßen falls Ihm irgendjemand sein Rad leihen will.


----------



## mlb (30. März 2012)

blutrausch schrieb:


> Meine Kondition ist am Boden. Mein Können auch. Ich freu mich auf die neue Saison der Rumschleicherei


 
Willkommen im Club


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. März 2012)

Sess schrieb:


> Wir werden zum schauen kommen, fahren is noch nicht er hat noch keine Freigabe vom Dotore.
> Werde Ihn festbinden müßen falls Ihm irgendjemand sein Rad leihen will.


 

Ja ja is ja gut.......


----------



## visionthing (30. März 2012)

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## hergie (30. März 2012)

Bis Morgen!


----------



## metalfreak (30. März 2012)

Morgen werden Linda, mono6 mit seinem Frauchen und ich mit den Kameras am Start sein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. März 2012)

Ha, der Ferg wollte auch vor Ort sein der GP ebenfalls.
Leute Leute, die ganze Fotoknipsprominenz in Beerfelle.......
das bekommt ihr bei keinem WC.


----------



## L+M (31. März 2012)

War heute auch mal wieder mit der Cam vor Ort. Aber irgendwie hab ich heute keine recht Lust entwickelt...





Eins von Dreien die ich halbwegs auf die Reihe gebracht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (31. März 2012)

War gut heute, wenngleich viel los war. 
Schöne neue Strecken. Blitzlichgewitter wie auf'm roten Teppich ;-)
Bis Morgen.


----------



## metalfreak (31. März 2012)

Werde die Tage nach und nach was liefern


----------



## Crazy.Biker84 (1. April 2012)

Werd heute auch mal vorbeischauen. Das Wetter ist ja im vergleich zu gestern heute wieder bombig.


----------



## MonsterJoe (1. April 2012)

Heute war aber was los!!


----------



## Trail-flow (1. April 2012)

Alter Verwalter, so voll habe ich es noch nie gesehen ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. April 2012)

hat einer ahnung ob nächsten freitag offen ist?


----------



## Crazy.Biker84 (1. April 2012)

Jo, heute war einiges los
Aber mal abgesehen von den etwas langen Wartezeiten am Lift und den teilweise etwas ausgefahrenen Anliegern war´s Super!

Und das nicht nur zum Biken!!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hat einer ahnung ob nächsten freitag offen ist?



los sagt schon ich muß planen


----------



## Crazy.Biker84 (1. April 2012)

Nächstes Wochenende hat der Park von Freitag bis Montag geöffnet.

Genaueres kannst du auch unter http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php Nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (2. April 2012)

"teilweise etwas" ausgefahrene Anlieger...am Eröffnungswochenende...na klasse


----------



## Crazy.Biker84 (2. April 2012)

Tja das liegt wohl an den ******* die da immer mit blockiertem Hinterrad durchpreschen müssen


----------



## Pure_Power (2. April 2012)

Richtiges Kurvenspray geht ohne Bremse, trotzdem leider nicht geil...


----------



## Crazy.Biker84 (2. April 2012)

Eine Brechsandpiste mag diese Tortour wegstecken, aber für eine Erdpiste ist das vor allem bei dem trockenen Wetter das reinste Gift . Und richtig Style hat´s eh nur, wenn man so durch die kurven fliegt.


----------



## jan84 (2. April 2012)

Jemand ne Ahnung was dem/der passiert ist der/die am Abend noch das "Vergnügen" des RH zu haben?



Ansonsten meine Eindrück vom ersten mal dieses Jahr:
- Zu voll, da kann aber keiner was für. 
- Die neue Strecke ist echt gut und macht Spaß. Die größeren Sprünge dadrin sind gut gebaut und "Anfängerfreundlich" (hinsichtlicher Sprüngen bzw. Drops)
- Der neue Starthügel ist gut, die alte Traileinfahrt hätte man trotzdem offen lassen können.
- Einige Problemstellen wurden ausgebessert, gut!
- Für Leute die den Park nicht kennen ist es ziemlich unübersichtlich mit den vielen Streckenvariationsmöglichkeiten. 



Was bleibt, aber kein neues Problem von diesem Jahr ist: *Der Park ist verhältnissmäßig gefährlich.* Es gibt wenig was wirklich gefährlich aussieht, viele der kleinen Sprünge/Kicker sind es aber. Entweder kicken sie sehr stark, das Umfeld (Landung, Auslauf, Platz links und rechts) ist schlichtweg gefährlich, oder bei vermeindlich kleinen Sprüngen wird doch ziemlich viel Geschwindigkeit gebraucht. Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn es - auch relativ zur Besucherzahl - in Beerfelden zu mehr Verletzungen als in Parks wie Bad Wildbad, Innsbrucker Nordkette etc. kommt... 



Ein paar unvollständige Verbesserungsvorschläge:
- Schwarze Strecke, Mittelteil, linke Linie die drei Sprünge nebeneinander. Beim Rechten das Loch zwischen Absprung und Baumstamm wenigstens bis 5-6 cm Unter Baumstammoberkante auffüllen. Das würde ein totales Einhängen wenn man zu kurz kommt verhindern. 
- "Bauleichen" (Löcher, "tote Kreuzungen/Abzweige", "Kicker" die weder Kicker noch Bodenwelle sind) beseitigen
- Wenn es weiter so voll bleibt an der Ausfahrt der schwarzen Strecke (nach dem Anlieger) noch ein Geländer quer, dass man am Ende von dem jetzigen Geländer Schrittempo haben muss. 
- Überlegen ob man bei der neuen Strecke unten bei den neuen Drops eventuell ne kleine Linientrennung einbaut. Eine Linie rechts ohne Drops die schnell gefahren werden kann. Für den Weg über die Drops nach dem großen Anlieger nochmal kurz nach oben rausziehen. Hätte den Vorteil, dass "Wartende" vor den Drops (die meiner Meinung nach sehr anfängerfreundlich (Anfänger im Springen) sind ) nicht direkt an der schnelle Linie stehen.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## metalfreak (2. April 2012)

Was von Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. April 2012)

Crazy.Biker84 schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende hat der Park von Freitag bis Montag geöffnet.
> 
> Genaueres kannst du auch unter http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php Nachlesen.



hmmm hatte auch vorher schon auf der hp geschaut aber irgendwie bin ich blind und kann immer noch nix finden wo steht das offen ist


----------



## Kuwahades (2. April 2012)

Tage an denen offen ist sind gelb im Terminkalender markiert 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. April 2012)

oh man ...  






danke


----------



## sic_ (2. April 2012)

Gutes wurde verschlechtert und schlechtes verschlimmbessert.

Der neue Startturm ist recht gut gelungen.
Den alten einstieg sollte man aber trotzdem wieder aufmachen. Immer über den Startturm zu fahren ist nervig und die alternative Abfahrt ist nicht wirklich intelligent gelegt.
Die Mauer am Startturm ist einfach nur schlampig gebaut und erste Steine hatten sich auch schon gegen Mittag auf der Abfahrt breit gemacht.


----------



## "Sebastian" (2. April 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> .. und erste Steine hatten sich auch schon gegen Mittag auf der Abfahrt breit gemacht.



oh nein!!!


----------



## visionthing (2. April 2012)

Der neue Startturm ist Prima und der Zustand der Strecken ist völlig in Ordnung. Warum diese neue Einfahrt gemacht wurde ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel es ist nun viel schlechter zu sehen ob einem nicht noch jemand versucht vor die Nase zu fahren.


----------



## Tribal84 (2. April 2012)

immer diese scheiß steine im bikepark..
evt mal an Rollschuhe gedacht auf Asphalt? ...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (2. April 2012)

visionthing schrieb:


> Der neue Startturm ist Prima und der Zustand der Strecken ist völlig in Ordnung. Warum diese neue Einfahrt gemacht wurde ist mir jedoch ein Rätsel es ist nun viel schlechter zu sehen ob einem nicht noch jemand versucht vor die Nase zu fahren.



Da muss ich widersprechen. Der "flache" Start wird eine Weile neben der eigentlichen Strecke entlanggeführt. Dadurch hat man genug Zeit zu sehen, ob einer neben einem ist. Da die eine Line viel schneller ist, macht es auch nix wenn 2 gleichzeitig starten.

Damals als man von der Seite reinfahren konnte hatte ich ständig das Problem, dass wenn ich gleichzeitig mit einem anderen gestartet bin, in der Regel abbremsen musste, weil der von unten Einfahrende die von oben Kommenden ignoriert.


----------



## Kontragonist (2. April 2012)

Ich war jetzt dieses Jahr noch nicht vor Ort â aber wenn diese Steine, die sich da auf der Strecke rum lÃ¼mmeln, eigentlich in eine Mauer gehÃ¶ren, dann sollte man sie vielleicht wirklich von der Piste sammeln und wieder ihrer statischen Funktion zufÃ¼hren 

Da finden sich schon ein paar KatzenkÃ¶pfe, die man ersatzweise auf den Parcours kullern kann


----------



## "Sebastian" (2. April 2012)

Wer hat denn am Sonntag Bilder gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (2. April 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> immer diese scheiß steine im bikepark..
> evt mal an Rollschuhe gedacht auf Asphalt? ...



Naja einzelne lose Steine auf sonst sanftem Waldboden (der als einfacher Einstieg gedacht zu sein scheint) sind was anderes als Steinfelder in Wildbad & co. 
Natürlich muss man mit diversen Wiedrigkeiten rechnen, aber einige Dinge bringen einfach keinen zusätzlichen Spaß/Herausforderung, sind sinnfrei und dazu noch gefährlich, gerade für Anfänger...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Tribal84 (3. April 2012)

nächstesmal nimmst deine hände und wirfst den bösen stein einfach in den wald...
gute idee oder?


----------



## Yannick_ (3. April 2012)

hat jemand bilder vom sonntag???


----------



## Crazy.Biker84 (3. April 2012)

@ Yannick:
Jupp, ich habe am Sonntag Bilder gemacht 

Ich schätze mal, das das du bist


----------



## MonsterJoe (3. April 2012)

Crazy.Biker84 schrieb:


> @ Yannick:
> Jupp, ich habe am Sonntag Bilder gemacht



Gibts noch mehr? 

Grüße Joe


----------



## Crazy.Biker84 (3. April 2012)

@ MonsterJoe:

Ich hab so ca. 500 Bilder gemacht die ich so nach und nach sortiere, ins jpeg konvertiere. Die guten werde ich hier hochladen.

Gruß Julian


----------



## sic_ (3. April 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> nächstesmal nimmst deine hände und wirfst den bösen stein einfach in den wald...
> gute idee oder?



Ich kenn dein Problem nicht aber ein 30x30cm Sandstein der eigentlich in eine Mauer gehört hat, ist auf der Strecke etwas falsch.
Stell dir vor, der wurde von mir sogar seiner ursprünglichen Funktion zurückgeführt..


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. April 2012)

So und jetzt knuddelt Euch.
Fahrt und habt Spaß, regt Euch nicht über Sachen auf die Ihr nicht zu verantworten habt.


----------



## Yannick_ (3. April 2012)

Crazy.Biker84 schrieb:


> @ Yannick:
> Jupp, ich habe am Sonntag Bilder gemacht
> 
> Ich schätze mal, das das du bist



ah cool, wusste garnicht das ich schwimmend unterwegs war 
vll ist ja noch was dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chappiii (4. April 2012)

Servus Leute, hatte am Samstag ein Gelb/weisses Bergamont Trikot an. Hat zufällig jemand Foto von mir gemacht. Danke schonmal


----------



## Moe (4. April 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> .. Jemand ne Ahnung was dem/der passiert ist der/die am Abend noch das "Vergnügen" des RH zu haben?
> ...
> grüße,
> Jan



Hallo, ja wir wissen bescheid. Hier nur ganz knapp, weil das Privatsache ist:

Sehr schwere Verletzung der Wirbelsäule mit 6 Brüchen. OP ist gestern erfolgreich verlaufen. Keine Querschnittslähmung. Arzt spricht von Wunder das der Patient überlebt hat.


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. April 2012)

Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle und viel, viel Kraft in der nächsten Zeit!!


----------



## Cartel29 (4. April 2012)

Gute Besserung! Macht mir besonders als Arbeitnehmer immer wieder große Angst, wenn ich von solch schweren Verletzungen höre/lese. Ich hoffe, er wird schnell wieder gesund!


----------



## Pure_Power (4. April 2012)

Ach du Schei$$e...Gute Genesung an den Bruchpiloten!
Weiss wer, an welcher Stelle das Unglück passiert ist?


----------



## hergie (4. April 2012)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ach du Schei$$e...Gute Genesung an den Bruchpiloten!
> Weiss wer, an welcher Stelle das Unglück passiert ist?



Unten an der Hühnerleiter auf der Roten. 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (4. April 2012)

Um nochmal auf die Sicherheit im Bikepark zurückzukommen:

Positiv ist auf jeden Fall ist die sehr gute Beschilderung im Bikepark hinsichtlich Rettungspunkten. Diese vereinfachen erheblich der Rettungsstelle eine genaue Beschreibung des Unfallorts zu geben.

Negativ aufgefallen ist uns folgendes:

Absprung "Hühnerleiter": Die vorletzte Planke ist komplett gerissen und fungiert nun eher wie eine Feder. Mehrere Fahrer klagten am Wochenende über eine 'kickende' Wirkung am Absprung. Diese Planke sollte vorbeugend umgehend ausgetauscht werden! Hier ist auch der schwere Unfall passiert.





Holzgap, etwas später im trail:

In der Landung erstes Brett linke Seite steht ein Nagel heraus. Wenn sich darauf jemand ablegen sollte prost Mahlzeit! Dieser muß umgehend versenkt oder beseitigt werden. Eine mail an den Bikeparkbetreiber habe ich bereits versendet - bisher ohne Rückmeldung. Also aufpassen!


----------



## Tribal84 (5. April 2012)

Gute Besserung !!!
wobei die Hünherleiter/steilabfahrt schon immer ein wenig kickt...nicht wegen dem Brettchen.. aber ich denke das die Parkleitung diese kleinen Mängel sofort beseitigt hat.


----------



## Rush9k (5. April 2012)

Hat wer Bilder vom opening Day(Samstag), war der mit dem Kona Stab Supreme rot, gelb roter tld Kombi und rot goldener tld Palmer Helm!


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. April 2012)

miese sache,hatte auch so einen unfall auf dem hometrail, nur ohne Bruch,die ärzte haben gesagt ich hatte arsch viel glück das ich nicht tod oder geöähmt bin, gute besserung an ihn.  Hatter er nen Leattbrace an?


----------



## visionthing (5. April 2012)

Gute Besserung!
Das Ding unten an der Hühnerleiter kickt echt ganz ordentlich das Hinterrad, ich hätte aber dennoch nicht gedacht das die Stelle so gefährlich ist. Die Hühnerleiter selbst hab ich da bisher immer kritischer gesehen.


----------



## Moe (5. April 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> miese sache,hatte auch so einen unfall auf dem hometrail, nur ohne Bruch,die ärzte haben gesagt ich hatte arsch viel glück das ich nicht tod oder geöähmt bin, gute besserung an ihn.  Hatter er nen Leattbrace an?



Komplette Ausrüstung mit Panzer, Helm, Leatt. Schwer darüber zu philosophieren was ohne Leatt passiert wäre, da es keine Überstreckung sondern Zusammenstauchung war.


----------



## Tribal84 (5. April 2012)

da kann man sich wenisgtens keinen Vorwurf machen mit zuwenig Schutzmaßnahmen...

ist das Unfallopfer in den Gegenhang/Kurve eingeschlagen? kann es mir schwer vorstellen wie es dazu gekommen ist..


----------



## Das_Playmobil (5. April 2012)

Zunächst einmal eine gute Besserung! 

Ich finde es gut, dass hier auf offensichtliche Mängel aufmerksam gemacht wird.

Allerdings ist mir der kickende Effekt bei der Hühnerleiter garnicht aufgefallen. Am letzten Samstag bin ich die ein paar mal runter und konnte nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen.


----------



## Rush9k (5. April 2012)

Der hühnerleiter Ding kickt auch echt assi!


----------



## Endurix (5. April 2012)

Bei den massiven Verletzungen kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass der oder diejenige die Hühnerleiter nicht runter gefahren ist, sondern zu schnell angefahren, abgehoben und dann im Flat aufgeschlagen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (5. April 2012)

naja... man merkt zwar das da was is aber wenn ich nicht will kickt sie mich nicht und meine federung schluckt das weg ... ich kann mir net vorstellen das das problem war... aber egal , morgen komm ich biken ob ihr wollt oder nicht


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. April 2012)

achja, welches issen eigentlich diese neue superenduro strecke???


----------



## Endurix (5. April 2012)

Die Enduro-Strecke ist ziemlich schwer zu finden.Wir sind sie


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. April 2012)

Endurix schrieb:


> Die Enduro-Strecke ist ziemlich schwer zu finden.Wir sind sie


----------



## Endurix (5. April 2012)

Mist, falsche Taste...

Also nochmal: Die Strecke ist ziemlich schwer zu finden. Wir sind sie einmal gefahren, zumindest glauben wir das ;-) 

Man fährt quasi zwischen Herzsprung und der Red Bridge Linie durch, um dann fast unsichtbar im Wald zu verschwinden. Dann gehts links von der Green Bomb entlang, etwas bergauf und dann trifft man irgendwann mit den blauen und roten Linien zusammen und kommt bei den Dirthügeln raus.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. April 2012)

aha ok danke... mal schauen morgen


----------



## Endurix (5. April 2012)

Auf der Bikepark-Homepage gibt es ganz gute Beschreibungen von den neuen Strecken, ohne die hätten wir die Yellow Viper wohl kaum gefunden. Sobald auch Bilder da sind, wirds wohl leichter zu finden sein. Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. April 2012)

ich glaube er ist bei der hühnerleiter übers vorderrad und dann mim kopf eingeschlagen, das ist auch von ner betrachtlichen höhe


----------



## Endurix (5. April 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> ich glaube er ist bei der hühnerleiter übers vorderrad und dann mim kopf eingeschlagen, das ist auch von ner betrachtlichen höhe



Stimmt, das ist noch wahrscheinlicher. Aber wie auch immer es passiert ist:

Gute Besserung und alles Gute dem oder der Verletzten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (5. April 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> da kann man sich wenisgtens keinen Vorwurf machen mit zuwenig Schutzmaßnahmen...
> 
> ist das Unfallopfer in den Gegenhang/Kurve eingeschlagen? kann es mir schwer vorstellen wie es dazu gekommen ist..



Ausschlaggebend war der kick beim Absprung. Dadurch während des Fluges über den Lenker gewippt und mit dem Kopf senkrecht auf den Boden aufgeschlagen, ca. 3m nach dem Absprung.


----------



## Tribal84 (5. April 2012)

OK, harte sache aber das der Absprung so sehr kicken kann ist mir nie aufgefallen.. 
hoffentlich bleibt nichts zurück !!


----------



## Cartel29 (5. April 2012)

Bis auf die alten Obstacles ist vieles in Beerfelden falsch geshaped. Selbst beim kleinsten Furzdouble beim 5. BBNR hat sich einer nen Wirbel gebrochen.Ziemlich viel für die kurze Zeit...


----------



## underdog01 (5. April 2012)

Ich lese hier und im Winterberg-Thread mit und mir kommt es so vor, als würden in Beerfelden viel mehr und vor allem schlimmere Unfälle passieren als in Winterberg.

Von der Park-Größe und der Besucherzahl müsste die Sache doch anders herum sein.

Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. April 2012)

naja,man schaut sich nur die vielen und üblen crashs in wibe am steinfeld an  
ich sag nur ixs-cup
an welchem sprung hat sich einer einen wirbel gebrochen?


----------



## Sir_D (5. April 2012)

Ne, das liegt daran das die Bf-Besucher nen Hang zum Übertreiben haben .
Spaß beiseite.
Ja die Abfahrt kickt...und das schon seit 2 Jahren  da wurde nichts umgebaut, falls ihr die Steilabfahrt an Rot meint.Und sorry, die kickt nur wenn man das nicht kann/kennt...wir floppen da easiest way drüber. Diejenigen die den können fahren ihn gern!

Herausstehnde Nägel sind natürlich übel und werden SOFORT beseitigt...Bitte IMMER melden wenn euch sowas auffällt.
Wenn keiner reagiert, macht bitte ein Bild und sendet es MIR !

Zur Erklärung der "Gefährlichkeit" in BF:
Ich lehn mich mal gaaaaanz ganz weit aus dem Fenster und sag : Zum Teil sind die Fahrer selbst Schuld!

Ganz ehrlich; viele unterschätzen die Strecken schlicht und einfach.

Sie meinen eben genau das was im Fred unter mir aufgeführt wird-
es sei ja schließlich nicht Winterberg...warum sollte ich hier stürzen?

Dazu die leidige Diskussion mit Leuten die sich der Protektion verweigern...komisch in Wb zieht sich das Zeug jeder freiweillig an.

Dem zu Folge gehen hier einfach zu viele Fahrer mit weniger/keinem Respekt auf den Trail...und dann passiert´s eben ! 
Kontrabsp. dazu:
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren in BF und weder ich noch einer meiner Freunde , sind bisher aufgrund von Fehlkonstruktionen dort gestürzt.
Wenn wir fallen, dann meist aus fahrtechnischen Gründen oder schlicht weil zu schnell für Passage X oder Y . 

Ich gebe zu, wir haben noch immer viel zu tun, Feinarbeiten...aber als "Gefährdung" würde ich unseren Park nicht sehen.

Vielmehr sollten sich die Nutzer eines solchen Parks wie Unseren über dessen Gefahren bewusst sein. Nutzung ist schließlich und überall in jedem Park auf eigene Gefahr ! 

Ps . Unser Park ist klein...klar, da fallen Fehler sofort auf...ich bin überzeugt, wenn ihr mit der gleichen Engstirn-Lupe mit der ihr bei uns sucht, durch Wb geht, findet ihr auch mehrerer Sachen.


Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eule- (5. April 2012)

Word


----------



## KonaBikerM (5. April 2012)

doppel word


----------



## Endurix (5. April 2012)

Triple Word


----------



## L+M (5. April 2012)

Ich habe letzten Samstag eine GeLi auf der Schwarzen gefunden. Wollt sie eigentlich am Kiosk abgeben habs aber leider verpennt...Wer seine vermisst, oder jemanden weiss kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Werde sie am Sa (sofern das Wetter mitspielt!) am Kiosk abgeben.


----------



## Cartel29 (5. April 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> naja,man schaut sich nur die vielen und üblen crashs in wibe am steinfeld an
> ich sag nur ixs-cup
> an welchem sprung hat sich einer einen wirbel gebrochen?



Das kleine Ding vor dem Holzanlieger auf der BBNR Strecke.


----------



## Sir_D (5. April 2012)

der betreffende Sprung wurde bereits umgebaut...
schon zum Ladies Open


----------



## raschaa (6. April 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Zur Erklärung der "Gefährlichkeit" in BF:
> Ich lehn mich mal gaaaaanz ganz weit aus dem Fenster und sag : Zum Teil sind die Fahrer selbst Schuld!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich; viele unterschätzen die Strecken schlicht und einfach.
> ...



jepp, meine rede...

die "höhere" kunst des bikens fängt da an wo ich meinen fahrstil den gegebenheiten anpassen muss. wenn der sprung kickt, dann muss ich ihn anders springen....

BF wird viel zu sehr als "anfänger" park betrachtet und dementsprechend, wie du sagtest, unterschätzt.

wie auch immer, dem verunglückten eine gute und schnelle genesung und allen anderen eine verletzungsfreie saison 2012.

keep the rubber side down!


----------



## iRider (6. April 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> ....Ich gebe zu, wir haben noch immer viel zu tun, Feinarbeiten...aber als "Gefährdung" würde ich unseren Park nicht sehen.....



Ich war erst ein paar mal da (lebe nicht mehr in der Ecke) aber muss sagen die Strecken in BF haben eine Hometrail-Feeling was ich sehr mag! Diese auch vom letzten Steinchen befreiten Bikeparkstrecken sind nur langweilig. Und wenn jemand keine Bremswellen mag dann soll er vielleicht Rennrad fahren.


----------



## Rush9k (6. April 2012)

Jo so isses Chris! Also sollen sie ab aufs Rennrad!


----------



## airgrabber (6. April 2012)

Da der Lift letzten Sonntag übervoll war, schob ich viel bergauf und was ich da alles zu sehen bekam....
Gerade an der Hühnerleiter verlor einer am Absprung den Kontakt in der Luft zu den Pedalen und konnte sich gerade noch so fangen und fuhr schlingernd weiter um ein paar Kurven später am Holzgap zu stürzen. Der is in´s  Gap reingeflogen. Zum Glück nichts schlimmes pasiert. Ein anderer fährt viel zu langsam auf´s  Roadgap zu und landet im Flat, zum Glück auch nix passiert, mit dem Kommentar:" Ich dachte nicht dass das so weit ist!"
Vorher mal ´nen Sprung anschauen is wohl Zeitverschwendung. Da wundert´s mich eher dass da nicht noch mehr passiert... Viele Leute überschätzen sich einfach.
Ich selbst bin die Hühnerleiter mehrmals hintereinander gesprungen und konnte nix negatives feststellen. 
Welcher Kicker aber besonders schlecht ist, ist der erste Dirthügel am Waldausgang. Der kickt besonders schlecht. Nur mit viel Zug am Lenker lässt er sich springen. Ansonsten ist der Park echt cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nortshorer (6. April 2012)

Moin

ich würde die Dirthügel wegmachen und Tabels hinmachen die nicht sosteil sind so 2 bis 4 meter lang sind.
Da kann sich jeder rangetrauen und es ist auch was für Anfänger.
Wir hatten diesen Vorschlag schon öfters gemacht.
Ich finde die Dirthügel eh blöd mann weis nie wie die einen kicken mal  so dann mal so und das habe ich schon von vielen Leuten gehört.
Soll aber keine Kritik sein.
Oder man baut die Tabels neben dran weil es gibt ja auch Leute gibt die bestimmt sagen die sind der Hammer.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## hergie (6. April 2012)

Wie voll war es heute bzw. wie lang war die Schlange am Lift?


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. April 2012)

ziemlich voll ... ca 20 min wartezeit ... vieleicht auch 25 

bin heut auch mehrfach (trotz problemen mit meiner zuvor ausgekugelten schulter) die hühnerleiter gefahren , die kickt wie vorher also nix tragisches und auch das schwimmbad (sagen wir immer wegen der blauen matte dazwischen) is easy wie immer auch wenn sich die anfahrt wohl etwas verändert hat. also alles beim alten ... nice  
... achja und wie 100000 andere schon sagten kann ich den dirthügeln auch nix abgewinnen und sah heut 2 ziemlich fies crashen 

für meinen familiären park um die ecke also  hoch


----------



## Optibiker (6. April 2012)

solang jedes wochenende schwere unfälle passieren, is der park eindeutig gefährlich und die streckensicherung fahrlässig
da gilt auch keine ENTSCHULDIGUNG


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. April 2012)




----------



## Endurix (6. April 2012)

Meint er das ernst?


----------



## mlb (6. April 2012)

Wir spielen ja nun mal keine Hallenhalma! Der Sport ist nicht ganz ungefährlich, mir scheint das manche das irgendwie vergessen.
Es liegt in den meißten Fällen nicht an der Strecke, nicht nur in Befe, wenn sich jemand abschießt! Ich sag nur Selbstüberschätzung und mangelnder Respekt vor der Strecke....


----------



## Sess (6. April 2012)

Optibiker schrieb:


> solang jedes wochenende schwere unfälle passieren, is der park eindeutig gefährlich und die streckensicherung fahrlässig
> da gilt auch keine ENTSCHULDIGUNG


 

Ja ne is klaa......


----------



## Sess (6. April 2012)

Endurix schrieb:


> Meint er das ernst?


 

Schon, war der Mitbetreiber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (6. April 2012)

Vom gesamten Bautrupp, kann *keiner* "RICHTIG" fahren...
In der Vergangenheit wurden Sachen gebaut, die nicht einmal <5% der Besucher sauber fahren konnten. Absprünge unter einer Radlänge (<1,20m), zu klein dimensionierte Landungen, Flatdrops... usw.



Cartel29 schrieb:


> Bis auf die alten Obstacles ist vieles in Beerfelden falsch geshaped. Selbst beim kleinsten Furzdouble beim 5. BBNR hat sich einer nen Wirbel gebrochen.Ziemlich viel für die kurze Zeit...



Word 




Sir_D schrieb:


> Ne, das liegt daran das die Bf-Besucher nen Hang zum Übertreiben haben .
> Spaß beiseite.



An dieser Stelle nicht angebracht! Mag aber teilweise zutreffen.




Sir_D schrieb:


> Ja die Abfahrt kickt...und das schon seit 2 Jahren  da wurde nichts umgebaut, falls ihr die Steilabfahrt an Rot meint.Und sorry, die kickt nur wenn man das nicht kann/kennt...wir floppen da easiest way drüber. Diejenigen die den können fahren ihn gern!



So lange gibt´s das Teil noch gar nicht... Solltest du doch selber wissen.



Sir_D schrieb:


> der betreffende Sprung wurde bereits umgebaut...
> schon zum Ladies Open



Wäre der Sprung schon früher umgebaut oder nie verändert worden, hätte sich Max (trickn0l0gy) seinen "career ender move" sparen können...


----------



## Endurix (6. April 2012)

Gefährlich? Fahrlässig? -> Fernbleiben!

= mehr Abfahrten für die waghalsigen Draufgänger, die sich noch trauen, in diesem Unding  von einem Bikepark zu fahren...

Aber die Schlange bis zur Straße spricht eine andere Sprache.


----------



## Tribal84 (7. April 2012)

Max hat sich wo anderst zerlegt...eike wenn du keine ahnung hast um.welchen.sprung es geht musst auch mal.ruhe geben..leider waren wir bei dem.sturz vor Ort...
und zu optibiker baucht man wohl wenig sagen ausm ausland hier pöbeln ist nicht fair.
es nehmen wohl viele zu locker in bf und dagegen kann man wenig unternehmen...

es ist viel verbessert worden im winter aber alles kann auch nixht neugemacht sein..


----------



## Pure_Power (7. April 2012)

Ich weiß an welchen Hubbel der Max sich abgeschossen hat, ich hatte am gleichen Tag, gute 20 Minuten vorher an dem Teil auch einen Horror-Nosedive des Grauens, zum Glück ohne Sturz.
Beim schnellen überfliegen der letzten 2-3 Seiten hier im Faden habe ich, da wohl was verwechselt, das mag richtig sein. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis 

Unterm Strich nur ein Indiz mehr, für die "hohe" Baukunst 

Vieles wurde ver-schlimm-bessert.

Die Dirthügel am Ende der Roten, sind auch seit 3 Jahren unverändert, wegen den Hügelchen ist der RTW auch schon viel zu oft gekommen, wurde etwas "verbessert" an dieser Stelle? Nein!

Kleiner Park, große Preise.

Der erhöhte Besucherandrang wächst doch seit 2-3 Jahren stetig. Ist auch ausserhalb von Beerfelden, in nahezu jedem Park im näheren Aus- und Umland so, Bergabradeln im Schlafanzug ist halt Trendsport und *cool*.


----------



## Tribal84 (7. April 2012)

Ja die dirts muessen geaendert werden das stimmt. 
ich berichtige doch gerne,kein problem ;-)

und nun gehen wieder alle ne runde radeln und dann wird das alles schon...
gn8 ich zieh nun meinen tld schalfanzug an


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. April 2012)

lasst uns eine anti dirt hügel initiative bilden !!!

da unten kommt man doch 1000 mal besser mit allerlei gerät und material ran als sonstwo im wald also lieber mal ENDLICH diese dinger verbessern ersetzen ändern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demo14 (7. April 2012)

Sir D


N8, ihr undankbares Pack 

_*Das ist aber ganz schön hart!*_
*Ich denke viele nehmen dir das Übel*


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. April 2012)

das war doch liebevoll gemeint , sieht der vor liebe strotzende gelbgesichtige dahinter


----------



## Sir_D (7. April 2012)

na hör mal,
...das ist schließlich net bös gemeint,drum ist ein Herzchen dran 
die Leutz wissen ja von wem´s kommt 
*grinsundweg*


----------



## airgrabber (7. April 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> ....."Ironie on"
> Keiner würde auch nur auf die Idee kommen das man in diesem Sport Verletzungen davon trägt...Auch in einem Bikepark nicht- stimmt, das wäre völlig abwegig.
> "Ironie off"
> 
> ...




Genau das selbe hab ich auch beobachtet und bereits niedergeschrieben, dem is nix mehr hinzuzufügen.
Der Sport is nun mal kein Dartspiel oder Halma, nicht umsonst trägt man eine umfangreiche Schutzausrüstung. Doch gegen grob fahrlässiges und hirnloses Tun und Handeln schützen keine Schoner. Klar könnte man alles sicher bauen, sodass man über Hindernisse einfach statt drüberzuspringen auch fahren könnte, aber wo is dann der Kick?
So wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb, es is halt voll in Mode mit´m Strampelanzug den Berg hinabzufahren. Viele dieser Leute könnten sonstwohinfahren zum Biken, die müssen nicht unnötig den Lift in Anspruch nehmen um dann alle "Hindernisse" zu umfahren. Vor zwei drei Jahren waren Bikeparks "leer". Heutzutage gehn Hinz und Kunz hin um sich gemütlich während des Schlangestehens zu amüsieren. Aber darauf muss man sich in Zunkunft wohl einstellen müssen, solange bis es nicht mehr trendy is. Zum Trost: Dieses Phänomen gibt es auch in anderen Lebensbereichen: I-Phone, Harley Davidson, Punk sein usw....

Die Zukunft gehört den A.L.B. (Anti Lift Boys)


----------



## Osama (7. April 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> 1.) Wir haben im Bauteam mit Ausnahme von einigen wenigen, allesamt über 5 Jahre Bikeerfahrung pro Nase. Teilnahme an nationalen oder internationalen Rennen sowie Bikepark und Trail Besuche eingeschlossen.
> Deshalb wird Anfang Mai von diesen Personen der MTB-C Guide (Trainer Breitensport) gemacht. mit staatlicher Prüfung vom BDR und DIMB.
> 
> 
> 2.) Außerdem wird an dem ein oder anderen "Shape-Camp" teilgenommen um Trailbaumaßnahmen weiter zu verbessern und neue Techniken zu erlernen.


 

zu punkt 1: deshalb kann man aber noch nicht bauen

zu punkt 2: wird auch mal zeit wenn ihr das nicht autodidakt erlernen könnt (warum auch immer)


----------



## Tribal84 (7. April 2012)

Osama warst du nicht bei vielen dieser verbrechen der baukunst frueher dabei?
Hier halt ich mich nun raus und fertig...


----------



## EL Pablo (7. April 2012)

pure_power schrieb:


> ...



+1


----------



## Khakiflame (7. April 2012)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Vom gesamten Bautrupp, kann *keiner* "RICHTIG" fahren...



meiner meinung nach nicht ganz richtig,

ich würde eher sagen vom Bautrupp kann keiner RICHTIG bauen!!!


----------



## Osama (7. April 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> Osama warst du nicht bei vielen dieser verbrechen der baukunst frueher dabei?
> Hier halt ich mich nun raus und fertig...


 
nun ich bin der meinung das die teile die ich gebaut habe oder bei denen ich geholfen habe auch was geworden sind und auch heute (leider nur zum teil) noch stehen

ausnahme der step up auf der roten von vor zwei jahren...

 ausnahmen bestätigen die regel


----------



## EL Pablo (7. April 2012)

und der step up war zwar ********, aber zumindest nicht unnötig gefährlich...

heute setzen sie irgendwelche flat-drops hin und reden dann von ihrem grossen fahrkönnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C3lb (7. April 2012)

Ich liebe diesen Thread .
Um das arme Bauteam auchmal zu loben: Die neue Strecke am Lift ist geil... bis auf die Drops am Ende .
Achja... und nur um mich der Initiative anzuschließen:
Weg mit den Dirthügeln


----------



## Sir_D (7. April 2012)

Hast recht Sven...
eben klink ich mich auch aus dem Blödsinn hier aus

Ich bleibe dabei:
Vieles haben wir verbessert...andere Sachen folgen im Laufe der Saison noch.
Von meiner Seite war´s das dazu fürderhin in diesem Fred.
I´m outi...


----------



## EL Pablo (7. April 2012)

unter umständen ist auch die art des umgangs mit kritik ein teil des problems.


----------



## Pure_Power (7. April 2012)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> unter umständen ist auch die art des umgangs mit kritik ein teil des problems.



Der Ton macht die Musik. Oder auch. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. April 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> ........ muss sagen die Strecken in BF haben eine Hometrail-Feeling was ich sehr mag! Diese auch vom letzten Steinchen befreiten Bikeparkstrecken sind nur langweilig. Und wenn jemand keine Bremswellen mag dann soll er vielleicht Rennrad fahren.




#############################################################################################

An die die sich über die strecke in BF aufregen (meckern) wenn's euch nicht passt dann müßt ihr woanders fahren.....! In den andern parks gibts auch Sprünge drops und bauwerke die alle im steilerem gelände stehen, und vom zustand her kritscher sind als in BF(da gibt es schlimmere parks). -Fahrt doch ma die DH-ixs-wettkampfstrecke in BadWildBad, da ist BF niedlich dagegen !

Ich sehe das leider mit einem lachendem und einem wein-enden auge, seit ca 2-3 jahren kommen immer mehr leute in die parks und teilweise hab ich den eindruck das die meisten meinen - der federweg wirds schon richten und hier in BF ist es ja net so steil, das ist alles so einfach, da kann jeder springen....oder drüber rocken. Denken halt einige von denen bis zum einschlag danach folgt die erleuchtung....! Fahrtechnik ist halt nicht durch federweg zu ersetzten...!

Ach noch etwas, ihr fahrt alle auf eigenem risiko ! Also wenn euch die sachen zu gefährich erscheinen dann umfahrt es, bzw schaut euch lieber ma alles in ruhe erst ma an(zu fuß) !

PS: Unfälle gehören zu unserm sport dazu, gewöhnt euch daran oder spielt tennis.


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. April 2012)

..und ich dachte immer mit RedBull und Monster Energy Dose, Schlafanzug-Kombo und Kopfhörern im Ohr bin ich skilled genug für jeden Bikepark/ Strecke


----------



## Rush9k (7. April 2012)

[quote="Sebastian";9381546]..und ich dachte immer mit RedBull und Monster Energy Dose, Schlafanzug-Kombo und Kopfhörern im Ohr bin ich skilled genug für jeden Bikepark/ Strecke [/quote]

Geil denke so manche


----------



## Mürre (7. April 2012)

bei mir bricht auch gerade das gesamte Weltbild zusammen 

Was soll eigentlich ..wir floppen da easiest way drüber." bedeuten 
Ich denke ich bin in Deutsch und auch in Englisch ganz fit und bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher, was du damit meinst. 
to flop= plumpsen, versagen 

Versagst du da also immer einfach???


----------



## Cartel29 (7. April 2012)

Mürre schrieb:


> bei mir bricht auch gerade das gesamte Weltbild zusammen
> 
> Was soll eigentlich ..wir floppen da easiest way drüber." bedeuten
> Ich denke ich bin in Deutsch und auch in Englisch ganz fit und bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher, was du damit meinst.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C3lb (7. April 2012)

Mürre schrieb:


> bei mir bricht auch gerade das gesamte Weltbild zusammen
> 
> Was soll eigentlich ..wir floppen da easiest way drüber." bedeuten
> Ich denke ich bin in Deutsch und auch in Englisch ganz fit und bin mir jetzt nicht so sicher, was du damit meinst.
> ...


----------



## deimudder (7. April 2012)

So. Jetzt langt es doch. Fande es gestern dufte und ich hatte auf meinen persönlichen Lieblingsstrecken Spass. Die grüne passt einfach. Die neue macht echt Laune und die Drops könnten auch funktionieren, wenn die Landung etwas steiler wird, ist ja aber noch im Bau. 

P.S. gibt es Bilder von gestern? Bin das ein oder andere Mal geblitzt worden. Blaues 951 und rote TLD Kombo. Danke und weiterhin viel Spass im sympatisten Bikepark Deutschlands...


----------



## Jeronimo (7. April 2012)

gude. ich fands auch gut. bin gestern völig übermüdet mit kumpels dagewesen, wie immer durchs viele arbeiten.. war ein guter tag, auch wenn ich nicht viel gefahren bin. die bidler hätt ich gerne die einer gemacht hat ! die holzabfahrt/drop find ich nicht so prall. die dirts sind ok, ich komm sauber drüber. darfst halt net so schnell fahren. was mich und alle kumpels nervt ist irgendwie der absprung beim gap. das ding zeiht hinten runter. irgendwas mus da anders sein als letztes jahr. sonst war bierfelden wie imer top, nur voll. ok manche landungen könnten ruhig ein paar meter weiter hinter, damit man diese auch trifft und nicht flatet. weiter so, gute arbeit im großen und ganzen.

EINE ANMERKUNG NOCH: wenn ich einen von den monster fanboys erwische wie er die scheiss dosen in den wald wirft gibts was in die kauleiste. gestern 3 dosen beim urinieren im wald gesehn...in den mosnster outfits und den aufklebern aufm bike seht ihr schon aus wie vollidioten.. aber sich auch noch so zu benehmen.. leute das muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. April 2012)

Optibiker schrieb:


> solang jedes wochenende schwere unfälle passieren, is der park eindeutig gefährlich und die streckensicherung fahrlässig
> da gilt auch keine ENTSCHULDIGUNG


 

Den Post hättest Du Dir in der Form sparen müßen !


----------



## dh-noob (7. April 2012)

C3lb schrieb:


> Die neue Strecke am Lift ist geil...



Dito! 
Ich hoffe, dass sie gerade im oberen Streckenteil natürlich belassen wird. Die vielen kleinen Wurzeln und offenen Kurven machen sehr viel Spaß!
Klar ist, dass etwas Erde immer nach Außen geschoben wird. Bitte darauß KEINE Anlieger bauen!!! Eher noch das Material weg schippen, damit es offene Kurven bleiben. Die Drops am Ende "zerstören" etwas den Oldschoolflair. Evtl. könnte man da weiter unten noch eine alternative Line ermöglichen...

Ich fahre seit 6 Jahren in Beerfelden und bin regelmäßig dort. 
Die "Tables" am Ende der roten Strecke haben sie leider nicht verändert. Da muss was getan werden und da sehe ich ja auch schon, dass gehandelt wird. (Ihr habt ja eh gerade ein Minibagger beim Lift stehen)
Manche Landungen sind etwas kurz. Ok, je nach Geschwindigkeit überfliegt man diese. Darüber kann man streiten. Ich würde behaupten, dass ich ein schnellerer Fahrer bin und kann mit den meisten "kurzen" Landungen ganz gut leben. Problematischer sehe ich die Entwicklung, dass es viele Strecken gibt, die aber immer auf andere Treffen. Ich verstehe natürlich auch die Erbauer, die da vom "Berg" begrenzt sind. Eventuell sollte man an diesen Kreuzungspunkten die Strecke verlangsamen, damit es da nicht einmal ordentlich kracht.
Positiv ist auch der neue Starthügel!  Dass die kleine Welle am Ende noch beibehalten wurde ist schade, weil so muss man doch ordentlich reintreten, damit man über den Sprung kommt. Das ist sicher Ansichtssache, aber für "Anfänger" wäre der Sprung ohne diese Welle erheblich einfacher. 

Mein Fazit von gestern: Wahnsinns Entwicklung in den 6 Jahren. Von 20-30 Bikern pro Tag... jetzt 200?! Da kommt der Lift leider nicht ganz nach. Aber dies bewirkt, dass die Strecken auch nicht überfüllt sind. 

over and out!


----------



## Marc555 (7. April 2012)

An alle die nur maulen können wie schlecht doch die Welt ist:

Leute wenn BF soooo Sch.... ist, dann fahrt bitte wo anders! Dann geht´s am Lift auch wieder schneller.
Und wenn WB so geil ist, dann zahlt zehn Euro mehr, stellt euch doch dort ´ne 3/4 Stunde an den Lift und fahrt die ach so perfekt geshapten Sprünge und Drops mit Anti-Sturz-Garantie. 
Ich sehe in BF weniger Leute abschmieren als in beispielsweise in Osternohe.

Meinem Sohn und mir gefällt es und die Bratwurst mit Pommes ist auch klasse!


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (7. April 2012)

der grund für die kritik ist ja nicht, dass es niemandem in bf gefällt. viele sind halt der meinung, dass die sprünge oft mit viel enthusiasmus und wenig sachverstand gebaut werden. wenn man das dann äussert, dann ist die antwort entweder: "kannst halt nicht fahren" oder "geh halt wo anders hin". das kann doch nicht der umgang mit jeglicher kritik sein. 
Und, nur damit wir uns verstehen, ich bin auch gerne in beerfelden.


----------



## RobOtter (7. April 2012)

war klasse gestern und letzten samstag.
strecken sind doch top und die leutz waren alle locker drauf.
nur bei dem wetter wars etwas ungemütlich am lift anzustehen.
cheers und schöne oster!


----------



## Marc555 (7. April 2012)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> der grund für die kritik ist ja nicht, dass es niemandem in bf gefällt. viele sind halt der meinung, dass die sprünge oft mit viel enthusiasmus und wenig sachverstand gebaut werden. wenn man das dann äussert, dann ist die antwort entweder: "kannst halt nicht fahren" oder "geh halt wo anders hin". das kann doch nicht der umgang mit jeglicher kritik sein.
> Und, nur damit wir uns verstehen, ich bin auch gerne in beerfelden.



Wenn ich den Thread durchlese, fällt ständig der Vergleich mit Winterberg. Meiner Meinung nach vergleicht man da Äpfel mit Birnen und das ist definitiv Quark.


----------



## Pure_Power (7. April 2012)

Welche Saisonkarte ist teurer?
Welcher der beiden Parks (BF/WB) hat mehr Betriebstage?

Ich finde WB aufgrund mehrere Tatsachen pauschal nicht besser, habe dies hier auch noch nie behauptet.

*edit* Ich gieße später gerne noch ein wenig Öl ins Feuer.  Bzw. werde Stellung zu den Aussagen der letzten 12 Stunden nehmen.


----------



## MonsterJoe (8. April 2012)

1: Ich muss jetzt doch was los werden, der abstehende Nagel.... ist leider noch da. 

2: Wer hat denn heute geknipst?

Grüße


----------



## visionthing (9. April 2012)

In Beerfelden kann man definitiv Spaß haben und es ist nicht alles schlecht was innerhalb der letzten Jahre gebaut wurde. Die größte Fehlentscheidung war meiner Meinung nach einen gut funktionierenden Drop in eine gefährliche holzleiter umzubauen.

Dennoch macht es hier allen Spaß in Beerfelden zu fahren und es ist nicht angebracht anderen Leuten die man nicht kennt fehlende fahrtechnik zu unterstellen. Mit der richtigen Technik fliegt man nicht hinter der holzleiter über den Lenker und trifft die Landungen bei den Tables gut gebaut sind sie dennoch nicht.

So um der ganzen Sache hier mal wieder etwas positives zu verleihen, ein Video von einem klasse Tag in Beerfelden von April letzten Jahres.


----------



## Knorze (9. April 2012)

ich denke ich muss auch mal was zum thema optibiker schreiben.... meine persönliche meinung ist er hätte sich lieber optimüller nennen sollen, aber das ist nur so eine "vermutung" reusper


----------



## swabian (9. April 2012)

Hi,

da ich schon einige Jahre nach Beerfelden zum fahren komme, möchte ich auch mal zum Thema Bau meinen Senf abgeben.
Erstmal großes Lob an die Baucrew für ihr Engagenment und den unbeständigen Drang an Verbesserungen und Änderungen, ohne diese Maßnahmen würde ja so ein Bikepark irgendwann langweilig werden. Was ich auch toll finde ist die neue Line neben dem Lift!
Das nicht alles von Anfang an passen kann und nachgebessert werden muß ist in meinen Augen auch normal, was aber in vielen Parks nicht immer 
gemacht wird, ich hoffe ihr nehmt auch Anregungen von Besuchern an, wenn 
dies konstruktiv geschieht und nicht beleidigend gemeint ist!
Kritisieren kann Jeder, aber etwas ändern.....
Was mir auffiel ist das Roadgap, als dieses glaub vor 3 Jahren errichtet wurde war es eigentlich gar nicht schlecht für die Landung, danach wurde es flacher was gar nicht toll war, aber jetzt ist es irgendwie für die Landung und schräge Anfahrt etwas overdressed und wirklich gefährlich, nicht daß ich da Probleme hätte aber ich finde es schwieriger als das Gap in Winterberg, die Anfahrt über den Holzanlieger ist irgendwie etwas kurz, man muß danach noch ziemlich antreten um sauber drüber zu kommen, um schnell genug zu sein für die flache Landung, schräg anfahren und das ist in meinen Augen ziemlich gefährlich, das habe ich auch einige gesehen die es übel gestaucht hat und von einer sauberen Landung ganz zu schweigen...
Das ist dann auch so eine Stelle wo man, wenn man Fehler macht übelst einschlägt!
Es ist einfach zu hoch für die Landung!
An der Hühnerleiter konnte ich und auch meine Kumpels kein Kicken feststellen, egal mit welchem Rad ich gefahren bin, ist ja klar wenn man da mit Geschwindigkeit drüber geht, es Dich ein bisschen rausfeuert...

An dem Holzgap mit der blauen Matte war letztes Jahr die Anfahrt irgendwie besser, aber alles noch fahrbar, vielleicht die Anfahrt noch gerader...
die Kicker sind wahrscheinlich das weniger gefährliche hier auf der Strecke,
für den neuen Holzdrop unten am Lift wäre eine gerade Anfahrt auch besser aber wahrscheinlich ist das ja so gewollt, daß nicht jeder einfach drüberrauscht, ansonsten macht weiter so und lasst euch nicht entmutigen, Hut ab für euer Engagement

An dem Holzgap


----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2012)

... mal unter uns, wenn ich da einen nagel rausstehen sehe, dann nehm ich nen stein und klopp den kurz bei, oder?


----------



## Pure_Power (10. April 2012)

Wow, der ursprüngliche Post #2544 wurde komplett wegzensiert 
Ich wollte doch grade was aus jenem zitieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L+M (10. April 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ... mal unter uns, wenn ich da einen nagel rausstehen sehe, dann nehm ich nen stein und klopp den kurz bei, oder?



Warum einfach, wenn es doch auch kompliziert geht?


----------



## airgrabber (10. April 2012)

Ja sicher, da liegen ja auch überall adäquate Steine herum....


----------



## Tribal84 (10. April 2012)

wie sieht den deiner Meinung nach ein adäquter Stein aus?


----------



## Kuwahades (10. April 2012)

in jeder Werkzeugkiste gibts nen Hammer, oder ?


----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2012)

airgrabber schrieb:


> Ja sicher, da liegen ja auch überall adäquate Steine herum....


im zweifelsfall nimmst Du einen aus der landung ganz am schluß vor dem anlieger


----------



## airgrabber (10. April 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> wie sieht den deiner Meinung nach ein adäquter Stein aus?


 

So:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


oder so:


----------



## Pred0509 (10. April 2012)

Oder man zieht den Nagel einfach mit der Hand raus... So wurde es am Sonntag nämlich gemacht als jemand in meiner Anwesenheit den Nagel bemerkt hat...

Aber dafür ist man sich anscheinend zu fein und Kritisiert lieber das nichts unternommen würde...

MfG Pred0509


----------



## Kontragonist (10. April 2012)

Pred0509 schrieb:


> Oder man zieht den Nagel einfach mit der Hand raus...



Beispiel einer möglichen Reaktion, u.U. ironisch/zynisch/sarkastisch:

"Ich möchte an dieser Stelle in das völlig gerechtfertigte Gemäcker einstimmen und verurteile die Landung des Gaps aufs Schärfste: da fehlt ja ein Nagel. Das sind eindeutig zu viele fehlende Nägel. Da könnte ja jeder Zeit alles auseinander fallen!"

Nehmen wir mal an, dass die richtigen Leute das wesentlich aus dem Geschrei der letzten Seiten heraus destilliert haben und entsprechende Schlüsse ziehen. Jetzt lasst uns mal das Rambo-Bandana lockern und das Blut aus den pulsierenden Adern an unseren Schläfen zurück fließen, ehe wir vor Aufregung taube Zehen kriegen.



[Hier fehlt bewusst eine thematische Stellungnahme ]


----------



## MonsterJoe (10. April 2012)

Der Hinweis auf das "gute Stück" ist schon älter. 



Sir_D schrieb:


> Herausstehnde Nägel sind natürlich übel und werden SOFORT beseitigt...Bitte IMMER melden wenn euch sowas auffällt.
> Wenn keiner reagiert, macht bitte ein Bild und sendet es MIR !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (10. April 2012)

Hi,

weis wer wo Bilder vom Osterwochenende sind?


----------



## Freeloader (11. April 2012)

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach welchen vom 1.04.


----------



## deimudder (11. April 2012)

Suche auch noch Bilder vom Karfreitag...

Stattdessen nur alberne Diskussion


----------



## Jeronimo (11. April 2012)

Genau ! Ich will auch Bilder. War nun 3 mal in 1 Woche da, ständig Blitzt es un dman findet nix im Netz... Schade.


----------



## Khakiflame (11. April 2012)

Pred0509 schrieb:


> Oder man zieht den Nagel einfach mit der Hand raus... So wurde es am Sonntag nämlich gemacht als jemand in meiner Anwesenheit den Nagel bemerkt hat...
> 
> Aber dafür ist man sich anscheinend zu fein und Kritisiert lieber das nichts unternommen würde...
> 
> MfG Pred0509



NEIN, warum sollte ich selbst handanlegen? mal ehrlich, ich finde es einfach traurig wie seitens des bikeparks mit kritik umgegangen wird. wie einige vorschreiber schon meinten, "dann kannste halt nicht fahren oder fahrt doch wo anders hin", sind nicht die passenden antworten für einen park dem der besucheransturm der letzten 2 jahre wohl über den kopf wächst.

wenn ich in einen park fahre, dann soll dieser auch in einem adäqauten zustand sein, es sollte die pflicht der betreiber sein morgens vor eröffnung jede strecke einmal abzulaufen und schäden entweder schnell zu beseitigen oder die strecke zu sperren. grade wenn es so aufmerksame besucher gibt die hinweise geben und man dann lesen muss, dass diese nach ein paar tagen immer noch nicht repariert sind.

es ist wirklich schade was um den netten kleinen park der bf mal war grade abgeht, schade das man nicht die zeit um 3 jahre zurück drehen kann, da war der park mit kamikaze auffahrt noch in ordnung. 

zu den bauten kann ich leider nur sagen, nichts was in den letzten 3 jahren versucht wurde zu bauen ist top, klar ist kein bau von anfang 1a, aber es wird ja nicht auf wünsche oder verbesserungen von seitens dritter eingegengen, das bauteam macht einfach was es will und fertig!

genau wie alle anlieger...warum kann man diese nicht so schön verdichten und einen gescheiten daraus machen? nein es muss treibsand bleiben, fährt sich schon fest -> schwachsinn!!! ein schöner anlieger macht 5 mal mehr spass. 

um mal wieder auf einen vergleich hinaus zu kommen, warum funktioniert das in Stromberg? kostet keinen eintritt, die strecke ist einfach top gepflegt und alle "neu"bauten sind von anfang an ein gut...

nur my 2 cent, vielleicht regt es ja einige zum denken an.

so long


----------



## jan84 (11. April 2012)

Länger nicht reingeguckt, ein paar Dinge die mir nach kurzdem drüberlesen durch den Kopf spukten, sollten Punkte zweideutig rüberkommen sind sie im Sinne einer inhaltlichen Diskussion und nicht im Sinne von pöbeleien zu verstehen :

1) Gute Besserung an das Unfallopfer. 
2) Das Anflamen bringt hier niemanden weiter, wenigstens die Hälfte der Beiträge zu dem Thema ist ja doch produktiv. Ausklinken bei dem Thema ist - zumindest von Bikeparkseite aus - problematisch. Die (vielen!?) Verletzten lassen sich ja nicht wegreden. 



Sir_D schrieb:


> [...]
> Zur Erklärung der "Gefährlichkeit" in BF:
> Ich lehn mich mal gaaaaanz ganz weit aus dem Fenster und sag : Zum Teil sind die Fahrer selbst Schuld!
> 
> ...



Überschätzung ist da natürlich immer der Hauptgrund, da muss man denke ich nicht drüber diskutieren. Der beste Weg die Krankenhausbesuche von Parkseite aus zu reduzieren ist meiner Meinung nach den Park Idiotensicherer zu machen. "Idioten" sind aber nunmal in ausreichender Menge vorhanden. Die kann und soll man auch nicht aussperren, aber man muss mit dem Problem umgehen. 
Die Idiotensicherheit unterscheidet einen - aus Sicht der Sicherheit - guten Park von einem Schlechten. Ich denke die Idiotensicherheit kann durch Schwierigkeit/Abschreckung von Anfängern (Wildbad, Nordkette) gegeben sein oder durch eine idiotensicherere (nicht idiotensichere) Strecke (z.B. Albstadt, wobei da auch das "Anfängerproblem" besteht). 
Vielleicht sollte man an einigen Hindernissen über (mehr) Beschilderungen nachdenken die zum vorherigen Betrachten des Hindernisses verleiten. 




Optibiker schrieb:


> solang jedes wochenende schwere unfälle passieren, is der park eindeutig gefährlich und die streckensicherung fahrlässig
> da gilt auch keine ENTSCHULDIGUNG


Eben, wegreden kann man das Problem nicht. Gründe und Maßnahmen dagegen sind diskussionswürdig. 




Sir_D schrieb:


> Vom Bautrupp kann keiner richtig fahren ???
> 
> Das erzähl mal xxxxxxxxxx  und bitte auch mir...oder auch den anderen "Helfern"
> Ich glaube schon das wir ALLE wissen, wo das böse Ende vom Rad ist...
> ...


Allgemein: Leute die Fahren können/ an (internationalen) Rennen teilnehmen müssen nicht zwangsweise Strecken bauen können. Ein Formel1-Auto wird auch nicht von guten Fahrern konstruiert, gute Spieler sind nicht zwangsweise gute Trainer, etc... Trainerscheine müssen einem auch nicht die Fähigkeit geben sichere strecken zu bauen. Das sind alles Erfahrungen/Ausbildungen die sinnvoll und hilfreich sind, aber unter Umständen für die baulichen-Qualitäten nichts bringen...
Ich gehe davon aus selbst ein relativ guter und sicherer Fahrer zu sein, fahre Rennen, guide oft und mache viel mit Anfängern. Einge gute Strecke für die Allgemeinheit zu bauen würde ich mir nicht zutrauen...



grüße,
Jan

PS: Ich bin auch gerne und oft in Beerfelden, die neue Strecke ist echt gut geworden. Trotzdem kann man Probleme doch ansprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (11. April 2012)

Etwas Senf:

1. Beerfelden macht Spaß! 

2. Wenn ich mich auf's Maul lege, suche ich den Fehler bei mir und nicht bei der Strecke. Die Strecke war VOR dem Sturz genauso wie nach dem Sturz. Daher kann man sie anschauen, gucken wie es andere machen, sich vorstellen "wie es sich anfühlt" und schließlich entscheiden, ob und wie man es macht.

3. Wenn sich ein Hindernis sich nicht gerade anfühlt wie mit dem Arsch auf'm Sofa, dann ist es eben so. Man kann überlegen, wie es besser gehen könnte und zwar beim FAHREN und nicht beim Umbauen. Es heißt doch FreeRIDE und nicht FreeSHAPE! 






....oder es wird solange umgebaut, bis man alles mit'm Klapprad von der Oma rückwärts fahren kann


----------



## jan84 (11. April 2012)

Endurix schrieb:


> Etwas Senf:
> 
> 1. Beerfelden macht Spaß!
> 
> 2. Wenn ich mich auf's Maul lege, suche ich den Fehler bei mir und nicht bei der Strecke. Die Strecke war VOR dem Sturz genauso wie nach dem Sturz. Daher kann man sie anschauen, gucken wie es andere machen, sich vorstellen "wie es sich anfühlt" und schließlich entscheiden, ob und wie man es macht.[...]



Das ist erstmal alles richtig, da es aber Einige - mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen - nicht so machen ist doch erst die Diskussion entbrannt. Natürliche Selektion ist zwar was schönes, wenn sich aber durch akzeptable Maßnahmen, die niemandem schaden, schwere Verletzungen vermeiden lassen (auch bei den Dummen!) sollte man darüber reden.

Neben den "Dummen" die sich unnötig wegbomben (Stürze gehören dazu, viele sind aber einfach unnötig) gibts auch immer ein paar die die "Dummen" vom  Baum kratzen/ Erste Hilfe leisten müssen. Spaß macht das keinen, also warum die Probleme nicht vermeiden wo es geht?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## hergie (11. April 2012)

Endurix schrieb:


> 2. Wenn ich mich auf's Maul lege, suche ich den Fehler bei mir und nicht bei der Strecke. Die Strecke war VOR dem Sturz genauso wie nach dem Sturz. Daher kann man sie anschauen, gucken wie es andere machen, sich vorstellen "wie es sich anfühlt" und schließlich entscheiden, ob und wie man es macht.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## grue (11. April 2012)

hergie schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.



Doch, dem ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl was hinzuzufügen. Es geht hier schließlich nicht darum, das irgendwer versucht, die Strecke für seine persönlichen Stürze verantwortlich zu machen. Das wird zwar gerne so dargestellt und ist ein ähnlich "tolles" "Argument" wie "fahr halt woanders, wenns dir nicht gefällt", geht aber eigentlich am Kern der Problematik vorbei. 

Ich seh das ähnlich wie jan84, es geht nicht darum, sämtliche Hindernisse zu entschärfen bzw. zu beseitigen und klar, der Sport an sich birgt gewisse Risiken. Allerdings sehe auch in grade in Bf die Problematik, das an sich sehr einfache Strecken mit Hindernissen zusammenfallen, die teilweise sehr tückisch sein können, was sich v.a. nicht auf den ersten Blick erschließt. 

Nehmen wir doch mal die Steilabfahrt (an dieser Stelle auch von mir unbekannter Weise gute Besserung an den Verunfallten) als Beispiel. Eigentlich nicht übel gemacht, Warnschild oben dran, man kann locker daneben anhalten und sich das Teil in Ruhe erstmal ansehen. Allerdings birgt der Kicker unten dran eine nicht zu unterschätzende Gefahr, einfach dadurch, dass man aus der vollen Kompression draufkommt. Je nach (ggf. nicht guter) Fahrwerkseinstellung kann das schon dazu führen, dass einen das Teil sehr stark rausfeuert und noch dazu einen guten Vorwärtsdrall mitgibt. Wenn man da nicht drauf vorbereitet ist, bzw. zu schnell ist bei der Erstbefahrung, dann ergibt das eine nicht unerhebliche Gefahr über den Lenker zu gehen. Habe ich selbst schon diverse Male genau an der Stelle gesehen (entweder ein wirklicher Sturz oder ein Beinaheunfall). 

Das Problem ist denke ich die Kombination solcher Hindernisse mit der vermeindlichen Anfängerfreundlichkeit des gesamten Parks. Jemand, der ohnehin noch wenig bis keine Parkerfahrung hat, hat auch noch nicht das "Gefühl" für Sprünge etc. entwickelt. Da täten Hindernisse gut, die einen Fehler ehr verzeihen und nicht entweder richtig gefahren werden müssen oder sofort einen Sturz provozieren. 

Ich kann mich auch dem Eindruck nicht ganz erwehren als leide die ganze Bauerei ein wenig an Konzeptlosigkeit. Es gibt nun dieses Jahr drei neue Strecken, von denen sich zwei wohl ehr an Anfänger richten. Vielleicht wäre etwas von der Zeit besser investiert gewesen, die vorhandenen Strecken etwas zu pflegen und richtig auszubauen. Gern auch mit Sachen in wirklich verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden, damit sich auch geübtere nicht so schnell langweilen (das neue Roadgap z.B. geht schon gut in die Richtung). Ausserdem wäre es - gerade da man ja offenbar mehr Besucher anlocken will - eine sehr gute Idee über die Zusammenführungspunkte der ganzen Strecken mal nachzudenken. Die laufen Stand heute nämlich mehr oder weniger ungebremst ineinander. Bei starkem Besucherandrang befürchte ich, das es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein wird, bis sich da mal zwei böse treffen.


----------



## Sir_D (11. April 2012)

Wir als Bauteam müssen in erster Linie das machen was uns der Betreiber vorgibt, auch wenn das nicht immer vollständig unseren Vorstellungen entspricht.

D.h. einige von uns würden die neuen Strecken auch etwas anders gestalten und auf den alten Strecken die "Alt-Lasten" zuerst beseitigen und einiges verbessern...ich sag nur Grün...die ist in meinen Augen, an diversen Ecken.

Sicher sind wir noch keine SUPER-CREW...aber wir sind eine komplett NEUE Crew..das sollte man auch mal bedenken.
Kritik wird hier auch nicht abgewürgt oder ignoriert, sie sollte eben sachlich bleiben...einige schaffen das, andere nicht ! 

Abgesehen davon, vieles was in den letzten Jahren gebaut wurde, haben wir, die jetzige Crew, überhaupt nicht zu verantworten! Steinfeld, div. Sprünge, IN´s und Kurven,Streckenkreuzungen etc. etc.

Ich möchte hier keinem in den Rücken fallen, aber ich für meinen Teil tue das für den Park selbst! Ich hab auch schon zum Betreiber gesagt, das da mehr Potential drin steckt, wenn man nur vieles verbessert oder ausbaut. Neubauten wären oft sinnvoll. Obwohl ich finde, daß 75% ALLER Strecken echt Ok sind, gebe ich euch aber bedingt recht:
Allerdings,Werner hat viele Kämpfe um den Park ausgefochten und ich  perönlich finde er macht seine Sache gut!Wenn ihr wüßtet was da so alles  hinten dran hängt...ich wollt´s net machen !Zumindest nicht in dieser Kommune !
Paar Dinge zu meckern gibbet immer! Eins davon sind sicherlich die "Bauarbeiten" rund um die Strecken.

Dieses Jahr weitgehend mit meiner Hilfe koordiniert, aber u.a. nach Wünschen und NUR mit Absprache des Betreibers gebaut.

Ja, und ein bisschen ist es wie bei Software...da kommt ein "unfertiges" Produkt auf den Markt, das sich Beta nennt und im Laufe der Zeit kommen Patches und Updates, weil die Software fehlerhaft war- so verhält sich das mit den Strecken auch, das ist mit unserer Belegschaft anders auch nicht zu schaffen...schließlich sind wir alle berufstätig oder Schüler!

Wenn ich streckentechnisch alleiniges Entscheidungsrecht hätte,was ich nicht habe und auch nicht wollte, würde ich den Park wahrscheinlich mal 1-2 Monate länger schließen und kräftig Umbauen.

Letzlich ist das aber Entscheidung des Betreibers wieviel Zeit, Liebe und Arbeit in die Strecken fließt.Und wenn er der Meinung ist, daß das für IHN und die Kunden/den Park so ausreicht- so müssen auch wir das akzeptieren.
Ob es jetzt wirtschaftlicher ist, mehr Zeit in die Strecken zu investieren, sei mal völlig dahin gestellt... 
Bauen kostet auch immer Geld und Zeit! Und wenns nur Personal ist oder Sprit für Säge, Bagger und Co. 
Der Betreiber muss das selbst entscheiden und ist da meiner Meinung nach keinem Rechenschaft schuldig...schließlich steckt SEIN Geld drin und SEIN Überleben hängt davon ab.

Wobei ich auch hier eurer Meinung bin, es geht eben nicht immer: "minimal afford, maximum amount" schon gar nicht bei den Strecken.

Es gibt viel zu tun, lassen wir´s sein 

Nein im Ernst...gebt uns noch eine oder zwei Saisons...für die großen Pläne und noch ein wenig Geduld für die kleinen Änderungen- 
alles wird gut ! 

Ride on


----------



## noon (11. April 2012)

...


----------



## Rush9k (12. April 2012)

Blöd wird's nur wenn der parkbesitzer was Bauen will obwohl er keinen plan vom biken hat, deshalb ist es immer gut wenn das bauteam seine Meinung einbringen kann, nur so wird der Park was! Den teilweise wurde der Park zwar umgebaut und ein wenig verbaut! Aber am starthügel müsste der Hubbel in der Mitte weg so und nun gn8


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. April 2012)

uupps doppelpost


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. April 2012)

Jo, leider muß man sagen das manches nicht anfängertauglich ist! Aber egal weil -
 trotzdem sollte man sich immer alles erstma in allerruhe anschauen bevor man darüber rauscht und einschlägt.
Beispiel: neue line a lift - letzte drop battarie, Beim kleinen drop jucks net wenn mer ma zu schnell ist, beim großen ist die landung zu kurz und ich hab kein bock einzuschlagen also lass ich den großen links stehen und fahr über den kleineren. Man muß nicht mit gewalt über alles drüberfahrn.
Wichtig - richtige selbst-einschätzung der eigenen fahrtechnik. Nicht alles was einfach anzusehen scheit ist idioten-sicher !
PS: ich freu mich auf den großen North-Shore drop, aber bitte nicht mit einer briefmarkenlandung wie bei den anderen beiden nebendran! 
Also in diesem sinne schiebt noch ein paar Patches nach und gut is


----------



## Freeriderin (12. April 2012)

Gibt es auch Bilder oder nur 

Ich find den Park ok.
Gut wären noch Schilder auf der Strecke, grad für Anfänger wär es net schlecht vor einem Sprung einen Schwierigkeitsgrad anzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (13. April 2012)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> grad für Anfänger wär es net schlecht vor einem Sprung einen Schwierigkeitsgrad anzugeben.



Ergebnis wäre mit Sicherheit:

"Oh, der 4 Meter Double ist blassblau..... sieht gross aus, wird aber schon klappen..... ist ja blassblau..."


----------



## deimudder (13. April 2012)

Boahhh... Is doch jetzt langsam gut. 

Ich mag Beerfelden und finde auch es gibt hier und da Verbesserungsbedarf. Aber seit 1 Woche dreht sich eine alberne Diskussion im Kreis.

Würde gerne mal was "Interessantes" lesen oder sehen, als dieses Gelaber...


----------



## Nukem49 (13. April 2012)

WORD!


----------



## EL Pablo (13. April 2012)

deimudder schrieb:


> Boahhh... Is doch jetzt langsam gut.
> 
> Würde gerne mal was "Interessantes" lesen oder sehen, als dieses Gelaber...



kauf dir ein buch.


----------



## Khakiflame (13. April 2012)

EL Pablo schrieb:


> kauf dir ein buch.


 

hehe genau oder schau ausm fenster


----------



## Knorze (13. April 2012)

schilder für anfänger aha.... *achtung vier meter table, absprung kickt mit volgender dämpfereinstellung am wenigsten zugstufe drei klicks, druckstufe ein klick,federvorspannung eine umdrehung, high und low speed druck/zugstufe egal is meistens ja eh nicht gut eingestellt*

das müsste ja dann so in etwa drauf stehen

alle die auto/motorrad fahren, ANNAHME: unbekannte kurvenreiche bergstrasse, nach einer langen gerade kommt eine unerwartet scharfe 130 rechts kurve, deren verlauf vorher schlecht einsehbar war. ihr kommt wegen nicht angepasster geschwindigkeit von der fahrbahn ab und veruchsacht einen unfall. ist da eure erste reaktion auch gleich den kreis oder das land zu verurteilen weil er da eine so gefährliche kurve hingebaut hat?????

meiner meinung nach sollte dieses thema entweder direkt mit dem betreiber besprochen werden ( gilt für die denen der schuh drückt ) oder aber am besten wir kehren zum eigentlichen thema dieses thread zurück und unterhalten uns drüber wer, wann und bei was für einem wetter nach beerfelden geht oder war und wo man geschossene fotos betrachten kann. ales andere sorgt nur für unruhe und gibt Parkgegnern nur unnötigt zündstoff....


----------



## deimudder (13. April 2012)




----------



## enzu (13. April 2012)

Hey, bei den Amies steht bei den Mikrowellen in der Anleitung dass sie ihre Katzen nich damit trocknen sollen. Gibt ja genug solcher Fälle, die durch eine Anzeige massig Geld rausschlagen konnten.
Wieso sollte bei uns dann nicht auch sowas stehen. Hmmm ich sollt mir mal nen Top Anwalt holen und es probieren


----------



## deimudder (13. April 2012)

die Klageschrift wäre interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. April 2012)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Beerfelden und finde auch es gibt hier und da Verbesserungsbedarf. Aber seit 1 Woche dreht sich eine alberne Diskussion im Kreis.





Knorze schrieb:


> schilder für anfänger aha....
> [...]
> meiner meinung nach sollte dieses thema entweder direkt mit dem betreiber besprochen werden ( gilt für die denen der schuh drückt ) oder aber am besten wir kehren zum eigentlichen thema dieses thread zurück und unterhalten uns drüber wer, wann und bei was für einem wetter nach beerfelden geht oder war und wo man geschossene fotos betrachten kann. ales andere sorgt nur für unruhe und gibt Parkgegnern nur unnötigt zündstoff....




Das eigentliche Thema ist der "Bikepark Beerfelden". Wer sich von dieser Diskussion gestört fühlt kann diese genauso ignorieren, wie man die Anfragen nach Fotos ignorieren kann wenn einen diese nicht interessieren. Es geht doch letztendlich nur darum den Park besser zu machen...

In Innsbruck an der Nordkette ist das ganze mit 2 oder 3 verschiedenen Schildern gelöst. Nach ner viertel Abfahrt weiss man bei welchen Schildern man einfach drüber/runter kann und bei welchem Schild man besser das Rad erstmal bei Seite legt und sich die Sache anguckt. Hier die Schilderlösung der Nordkette.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. April 2012)

So, jetzt ich mal.......ich will den Victor wieder und es möge 2008 sein.


----------



## widdy75 (13. April 2012)

Ist die cörryworscht noch so wie im Vorjahr,oder gibt es da auch was neues??? ;-)


----------



## Knorze (13. April 2012)

@widdy
ja die is noch so, nur das jetzt warnschilder daraufhinweisen das die wurst heiss ist und man sie vor dem schlucken zuerst kauen muss, damit sich ein currywurst anfänger nicht die zunge verbrennt oder daran verschluckt


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. April 2012)

.......oder erstickt,
der Victor is nach wievor da ihr müßt nur die augen aufmachen er sitzt im lifthäuschen - hatt leider kein einfluss auf die liftgeschwindigkeit !!!!!!


----------



## Knorze (13. April 2012)

wobei letzteres wohl auch besser is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (13. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> .......oder erstickt,
> der Victor is nach wievor da ihr müßt nur die augen aufmachen er sitzt im lifthäuschen - hatt leider kein einfluss auf die liftgeschwindigkeit !!!!!!


 

Jahaa, weiß ich.....meinte damit die Zeit mit Transporter und Anhänger.
Da hattest du oben schon das Adrenalin aus den Augen laufen nur vom hochfahren.


----------



## Supernoob (13. April 2012)

Wer geht morgen alles hin?

PS: Wenn vor euch ein LANGSAMES grünes Norco seht, bitte nicht aufregen  


Fahre das erste mal in einem Bikepark


See ya


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. April 2012)

Frührer war der Shuttel-dienst die herausforderung des Tages !!


----------



## Khakiflame (14. April 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ich mal.......ich will den Victor wieder und es möge 2008 sein.



ja, das hab ich weiter oben in meinem beitrag auch schon gefordert krötchen, da war die welt noch in ordnung^^


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. April 2012)

Supernoob schrieb:


> Wer geht morgen alles hin?
> 
> PS: Wenn vor euch ein LANGSAMES grünes Norco seht, bitte nicht aufregen
> 
> ...








denk daran der jeronimo könnte dir folgen (monster energy-dosen wegwerf-proplem) um net aufzufallen lass die monster-klamotten aus...! ich bin nachher auch dort


----------



## Sess (14. April 2012)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> ja, das hab ich weiter oben in meinem beitrag auch schon gefordert krötchen, da war die welt noch in ordnung^^



.........soll Dir von ihm Grüße ausrichten Khakiflame.....


----------



## Stefan3500 (14. April 2012)

auch von mir eine kleine Anmerkung zum Park:

Ich komme wirklich gerne nach BF und das auch schon 3 Jahre oder so 

Was mir aber an BF auffällt:

-wie bereits angemerkt ist beim Strecken und Obstacle Bau kein wirkliches Konzept zu erkennen. Hier noch a Sprüngle an die Seite und dort wieder ne neue Line und hey-hier passt doch nochmal an Sprung rein .
 Neue Strecken sind super, aber plant des doch mal vorher bissle  
Lieber weniger Sachen und die funzen dann auch und sind gut gebaut.
-Die Sprünge sind oft auch wirklich nicht gut gebaut. *(bitte dies als Konstruktive Kritik sehen!)* Es gibt auch Fachliteratur zum Trailbau. Ich meine. Hallo wenn 200 Leute eine Liftkarte kaufen wird ja auch Geld verdient, oder? Da wir ja ein Fachbuch drin sein
-Bei den Streckenzusammenführungen min. ein Schild aufstellen
-Es fahren sehr viele Anfänger in BF, dann aber auch sehr schnelle Leute-> gefährliche Mischung
-Wenn Lines geändert werden, bitte Schild "Achtung Strecke hat sich geändert" aufstellen 

und noch allgemein zum Thema:

-es sollte usus sein das man sich eine unbekannte Strecke anschaut bevor man sie fährt-immer!
-nur weil BF kein so Mörderruf hat wie Bad Wildbad kann man sich dennoch sämtliche Knochen brechen.
-Wenn man an einem Lebhaften Tag 10 min an einer der Strecken steht sieht mann eine Sammlung der Haarsträubensten Fahraktionen inkl. min 2-3 Chrashs oder Beinahe Crashs. So was habe ich noch nirgends gesehen. Nicht mal in Whistler, wo Sontags komplette Familys mit 6 Jähriger tochter und Mammi aufkreuzen. Also bitte, vor allem auch die Anfänger: Hirn anschalten! 

In diesem Sinne. Verletzungsfreie Saison 2012 an alle.


----------



## C3lb (14. April 2012)

> ...Nicht mal in Whistler, wo Sontags komplette Familys mit 6 Jähriger tochter und Mammi aufkreuzen...



6 Jährige Mammi? Die Kanadier sind mir echt zu krass .


----------



## KonaBikerM (14. April 2012)

alsooooooo,war heute auch da und will jetzt mal was zu der diskussion sagenie Welle am Starthügel stört find ich nicht,da man locker den Double schaft und Anfänger rollen so sanft drüber,da man durch die welle langsamer wird und knallen nicht auf die kante.
Der Sprung nach der Steilabfahrt geht auch voll in Ordnung.
ABER: Der veränderte Corner danach ist total verhunzt,vorher war der VIEL besser.
Und auf der Grünen bei den Triple nach dem Roadgap find ich es total doof das dort beim 2ten Hügel ein Holz reingemacht wurde 
Die Landungen an der dropbatterie müssen auf jeden nochmal verändert werden und die 2 anlieger auf der neuen Strecke müssen auch nochmal repariert werden.
Und halt noch das Standarproblem die Tables
Aber ansonsten finde ich die Sprünge gut  Ride On


----------



## Endurix (15. April 2012)

Was? Satzzeichen? Und wie? Bin raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endurix (15. April 2012)

dass und das gibts auch noch....


----------



## Climax_66 (15. April 2012)

Moin, war Gestern das erste Mal in BF, bin ein alter Sack denk der älteste auf der Strecke und obendrein noch DH Anfänger. Mir hats Nachmittags nach dem ich so halbwegs die Orientierung hatte wo ich den eigentlich unterwegs bin vom Funfaktor BF ein Tick besser gefallen als Winterberg, was ich besser find ist die Atmosphäre in BF.  
Und die Bratwurst ist ein Traum!
Zur Strecke gibts paar Stellen wo ich den Flow etwas verliere, liegt aber auch am Fahrkönnen, die Tables am Ende der roten, dachte ich die ganze Zeit ich bin zu doof oder zu alt die zu fahren, da bin ja beruhigt das dies nicht nur mir so ging.  Was ich gesehen hab und mir gar nicht gefiel waren eigentlich die durchgebrochenen Bretter in der Landung bei dem Holzelement wo der Chickenway drunter durch geht keine Ahnung wie man das nennt. Dies hat mich auch abgehalten den zu fahren.
Kann ja sein das dies erst Gestern passiert ist. Sind zwar die ersten wo die schwarze Plane hängt, aber die sind bestimmt nicht gespreiselt hingezimmert worden und wenn man zu kurz springt bestimmt nicht lustig.  Ansonsten komm ich gerne wieder.....


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2012)

jo war gestern cool, hab noch en bikekumpel nach 5j getroffen den ganzen vormittag bis 14Uhr zusamen gerockt. jaja beerfelden da trift man sie alle an.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. April 2012)

die kaputten landebretter waren letztes jahr auch schon  ... so what


----------



## Freeriderin (15. April 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ergebnis wäre mit Sicherheit:
> 
> "Oh, der 4 Meter Double ist blassblau..... sieht gross aus, wird aber schon klappen..... ist ja blassblau..."



Komischerweise funktioniert das bei anderen Bikeparks, aber ihr redet ja gerne alles schlecht


----------



## DerandereJan (15. April 2012)

Mir ging es lediglich darum, dass wir einen gefährlichen Sport betreiben! Sieht man sich die Linie vor dem schnellen Fahren einmal langsam an, dürften sich schon viele Unfälle vermeiden lassen.
Unser Sport kommt aus dem Gelände, da is nicht immer alles schön rund und sturzsicher!
Vorrausschauendes Fahren sollte das Ziel sein, nicht ein Rundum Sorglos(Hirn-Aus)trail....

Grüße Jan


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2012)

Bin zwar auch erst Anfänger, komme der Forderung nach Bildern aber gerne mal nach. Schitte Bön:





555


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. April 2012)

so... bin jetzt einfach mal dafür das jeder der nörgelt SOFORT parkverbot bekommt

und mindestens 15 folgen lindenstraße anschauen muß !!!
egal was man in befe findet ist es in fast allen fällen immer noch besser als
alle möglichen kicker die im wald illegal auf die schnelle geschaufelt werden

... ätsch


----------



## Freeloader (15. April 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Und auf der Grünen bei den Triple nach dem Roadgap find ich es total doof das dort beim 2ten Hügel ein Holz reingemacht wurde



Da hat mein Taco gestern auch Bekanntschaft mit gemacht. Bei Nässe bin ich da dann leider zu langsam um das zu packen.

Sonst war mal wieder toll! Aber mittags auch gut voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (15. April 2012)

War gestern das erste mal dieses Jahr dort. Hat uns wie immer nen haufen Spaß gemacht. Die Viktor Strecke ist wirklich lustig. Hat aber ne Weile gedauert bis wir die gelbe (Enduro) gefunden haben. Die kann man sich aber schenken.


----------



## Tribal84 (15. April 2012)

Freeloader schrieb:


> Da hat mein Taco gestern auch Bekanntschaft mit gemacht. Bei Nässe bin ich da dann leider zu langsam um das zu packen.
> 
> Sonst war mal wieder toll! Aber mittags auch gut voll




wurde heute komplett entfernt ist wie früher...


----------



## RobOtter (15. April 2012)

war alles klasse am samstag! bis auf paar dumme teens die meinen sie müssten quer in die schwarze strecke einsteigen (höhe herzsprung) ohne mal hoch zu schauen ob jemand kommt.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Moin, war Gestern das erste Mal in BF, bin ein alter Sack denk der älteste auf der Strecke


 
Das kannst Du getrost vergessen............


----------



## Jeronimo (15. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> denk daran der jeronimo könnte dir folgen (monster energy-dosen wegwerf-proplem) um net aufzufallen lass die monster-klamotten aus...! ich bin nachher auch dort



 habt ihr aber schwein gayhabt das ich im sauerland in parks war.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (15. April 2012)

wieviel gammelfleisch ist den hier im fred unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (15. April 2012)

is mir latte wenn leute in den albernen monster sachen etc rumgurken aber wenn müll in wald geworfen wird..... gibts kein pardon.


----------



## zimtsternchen (15. April 2012)

... hatte heute den Wallride meines Lebens  Und das beste: es waren auch gerade ein paar Fotografen am Werk.. Wer also Bilder hat oder weiss, wer Bilder haben könnte, wäre es echt super cool, wenn ihr Bescheid geben könntet 

ach: hatte ein Grün-kariert/pinkes Trikot, eine grüne Hose an und ein Propain Spindrift mit lila eloxierten Parts unterm Arsch. 

Besten Dank.


----------



## T.Theis (16. April 2012)

Zimtsternchen, ich glaube ich hab dich. 

Mehr Bilder gibt es heute/die Tage.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## zimtsternchen (16. April 2012)

Juhuuuuu


----------



## Supernoob (16. April 2012)

Hat auch jemand Fotos von mir?

War den ganzen Tag am Start.

Hatte ein Monsterhelm und ein Monster Triko und war mit einem grünen Norco unterwegs.

Wurde öffters an den zwei neuen Drops unten am Lift fotografiert


----------



## Climax_66 (16. April 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du getrost vergessen............



46 kannste da über?


----------



## Mürre (16. April 2012)

das kann er locker


----------



## Climax_66 (16. April 2012)

Mürre schrieb:


> das kann er locker



Ja wenn das so ist, könnte man nach dem Girls Weekend auch mal ein Ü40 Day machen, seht ihr noch so gut aus oder warum hatte ich das Gefühl ich bin der älteste?


----------



## T.Theis (16. April 2012)

Noch eins. 

Bin selbst ganz überrascht wie gut die Ausbeute doch geworden ist, erste mal Knipsen im Wald, sonst bin ich eher mit großem Tele auf freiem Feld unterwegs.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (16. April 2012)

So So, Ü40 day, meinste wir kriegen genug alte säcke zusammen, das wir den park für einen tag alleine hätten ?  werner fragen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (16. April 2012)

So So, Ü40 day, ...!?

#############################################################################

ne sorry basiert ab und zu net mit absicht...


----------



## Pure_Power (16. April 2012)




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (17. April 2012)

T.Theis schrieb:


> Noch eins.
> 
> Bin selbst ganz überrascht wie gut die Ausbeute doch geworden ist, erste mal Knipsen im Wald, sonst bin ich eher mit großem Tele auf freiem Feld unterwegs.



Hast du auch am Zielsprung fotografiert? Da hat es ja auch das ein oder andere mal geblitzt


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. April 2012)

ich muß auch ma fragen....pic's vom letzten samstag komp. schwarzes ktm mit rotem lenker u.weisem totenkopf auf dem steuerroh..????


----------



## raschaa (17. April 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Moin, war Gestern das erste Mal in BF, bin ein alter Sack denk der älteste auf der Strecke.





schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du getrost vergessen............



JO, Gerti 

den ham wir schon im sack, wa?

Climax, ich empfehle dir das BBNR, kannst in der U100 klasse starten mit mir, schildkroete und einigen anderen ü40/ü50 fahrern....



Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> So So, Ü40 day, meinste wir kriegen genug alte säcke zusammen, das wir den park für einen tag alleine hätten ?  werner fragen!?



nein, wird sich nicht lohnen, sind einfach zu wenige. haben wir vor ein paar jahren in WiBe probiert... aus dem ü40 treffen ist ein +/- ü30 event geworden weil es einfach nicht genug waren.

bis bald mal....


----------



## RogerRobert (17. April 2012)

Dass sich mehr Leute in Beerfelden verletzen liegt meiner Meinung nach schlicht und ergreifend daran, dass immer mehr Besucher den Park in Beerfelden befahren, darunter auch viele Anfänger. Da bleiben Stürze und Verletzungen nicht aus. Und was am effektivsten schützt, ist eine gesunde Portion Respekt vor der Strecke und eine gute Selbsteinschätzung. 

Aber auch die besten Fahrer stürzen und verletzen sich, weil sie nunmal Fehler machen. Und in den allerseltensten Fällen kann man der Strecke dafür die Schuld geben . 

so long, und noch ein Kurzklip vom letzten WE in Beerfelden:


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. April 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> JO, Gerti
> 
> den ham wir schon im sack, wa?
> 
> ...



#####################################################################################################


nur bei uns im BDO sind es 7-8 ü40 und wir fahren alle (DH-Dirt), irrene vallaza
auch mittlerwile ü40....noch en paar alznauer.
ich meine 50 leute ü40 sollte man zusammen bekommen und das könnte werne überzeugen.


----------



## USB (17. April 2012)

bin dabei ! 



Climax_66 schrieb:


> Ja wenn das so ist, könnte man nach dem Girls Weekend auch mal ein Ü40 Day machen, seht ihr noch so gut aus oder warum hatte ich das Gefühl ich bin der älteste?


----------



## raschaa (17. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> #####################################################################################################
> 
> 
> nur bei uns im BDO sind es 7-8 ü40 und wir fahren alle (DH-Dirt), irrene vallaza
> ...



BDO... 

aber wie willst du 50 Zahler dem Werner schmackhaft machen wenn ülicherweise 150-200 zahlende Gäste auftauchen?

davon ab, könnte man dennoch ein ü40 Treffen versuchen auf die beine zu stellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esmirald_h (17. April 2012)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Kuwahades (17. April 2012)

muss mich auch outen, gehöre seit einer Woche auch dazu


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. April 2012)

Jungspund............

Bei meiner Konfirmation warst Du noch nicht einmal geboren.


----------



## raschaa (17. April 2012)

DU bist konfirmiert


----------



## Kuwahades (17. April 2012)

ein Haufen merkwürdiger Typen


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2012)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> so long, und noch ein Kurzklip vom letzten WE in Beerfelden:



hast du dieses step up step down holz dingen übersprungen? wenn ja NICE bist der erste bei dem ich das gesehen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2012)

sah ganz so aus. respekt.


----------



## Mürre (17. April 2012)

ja hat er, genauso wie auf der neuen den letzten Drop und das letzte Holzelement auf der grünen vorgesprungen.


----------



## Sir_D (17. April 2012)

Jop, Fabi ist schon extremst gut  

Das unten haben Phillip und ich auch probiert und sind beide noch mit´m Vorderrad auf dem Table gelandet...
Der muss da mit Mach 2 reinhämmern um das so zu schaffen- Echt STARK! 

Schöne Line auch oben auf der Victor um den Baum rum ...


----------



## enzu (17. April 2012)

Mega geil, bis es bei mir so läuft dauert es noch etwas.
Ich hoffe nur noch dass es keine Nachahmungstäter gibt 

Achja wegen Bilder und so, ich glaub ich wurde auch geknippst, zwar unvorteilhaft
wie ich statt eine Kurve, gerade aus fahre und aufm Wallride am Sonntag.

Orangenes TR450, lila Helm, blau/graues Hemd.


----------



## Birk (17. April 2012)

Hatte am Sonntag die Gelegenheit eine 3D Gopro Kombi zu testen. Also falls jemand einen 3D Fernseher zur hand hat oder zumindest eine rot-blau Brille ist das vielleicht interessant. Nichts geschnitten und auch nichts nachbearbeitet, zudem hatte ich noch einen leichten Kater vom Abend zuvor also nicht zu viel erwarten. 






Wenn man es direkt auf Youtube schaut, kann man die verschiedenen 3D Varianten einstellen.


----------



## Climax_66 (17. April 2012)

Es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute die stark auf die 50 gehen und so ein Scheiß machen um Daheim der Alten nicht auf die Gebärmutter zu gehen. Respekt!!!   Und ich dachte nur ich bin bekloppt.
Ihr habt alle super Frauen , so wie ich!
Gibts eigentlich so ein Fred "Gravity Ü40" hier? 
Weil wenn ich mich so richtig auf die Schnauze lege , war letztes Jahr der Fall, ist das was anderes als wenn ich mich vor 25 Jahre auf die Fresse gelegt hätte, würde mich halt mal interessieren wie andere damit umgehen.


----------



## sic_ (17. April 2012)

-


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. April 2012)

Aufstehen -  wunden lecken (wenn's noch geht) und weiter fahren ....! ach ja den arzt ignorieren wenn er etwas von andere sportart wie tennis oder golf spielen fürs alter Quascht..!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (17. April 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> BDO...
> 
> aber wie willst du 50 Zahler dem Werner schmackhaft machen wenn ülicherweise 150-200 zahlende Gäste auftauchen?
> 
> davon ab, könnte man dennoch ein ü40 Treffen versuchen auf die beine zu stellen....



#########################################################################################################################################


 Bike Department Offenbach e.V..


----------



## Marc555 (17. April 2012)

raschaa schrieb:


> BDO...
> 
> aber wie willst du 50 Zahler dem Werner schmackhaft machen wenn ülicherweise 150-200 zahlende Gäste auftauchen?
> 
> davon ab, könnte man dennoch ein ü40 Treffen versuchen auf die beine zu stellen....



Waren denn 150 - 200 Mädels beim Girls Day?

555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. April 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute die stark auf die 50 gehen und so ein Scheiß machen um Daheim der Alten nicht auf die Gebärmutter zu gehen. Respekt!!!   Und ich dachte nur ich bin bekloppt.
> Ihr habt alle super Frauen , so wie ich!
> Gibts eigentlich so ein Fred "Gravity Ü40" hier?
> Weil wenn ich mich so richtig auf die Schnauze lege , war letztes Jahr der Fall, ist das was anderes als wenn ich mich vor 25 Jahre auf die Fresse gelegt hätte, würde mich halt mal interessieren wie andere damit umgehen.



bin zwar nicht ü40 aber immerhin 37 und hab festgestellt so alle 1-1,5 jahre leg ich mich auch so richtig auffe fresse... naja ich mach dann zur genesung die bremse rein KK zahlt ja und dann geh ich zuhause der frau auf den zeiger und zock mit meinem junior wii oder xbox


----------



## Climax_66 (18. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bin zwar nicht ü40 aber immerhin 37 und hab festgestellt so alle 1-1,5 jahre leg ich mich auch so richtig auffe fresse... naja ich mach dann zur genesung die bremse rein KK zahlt ja und dann geh ich zuhause der frau auf den zeiger und zock mit meinem junior wii oder xbox



Ihr habt wohl alle coole Jobs das ihr das so locker nehmt.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr 3 Brustwirbel, 3 Rippen, und Schulter gefetzt 
6 Monate raus und ungewissheit obs wieder wird. 
Nach so ner Nummer fährt man kein Trail keine Strecke die man nicht kennt einfach drauf los.
Und Deine Familie finds auch nicht Klasse, wenn Sie ein als Pflegefall an der Backe hat.
Hört sich alles sehr dramatisch an, passiert ja auch nicht jedem aber mit 25 steckt man so was halt besser weg als mit 46 würd ich mal sagen.
Ich bin trotzdem wieder drauf, für mich hat gewonnen wer den meisten Spaß hatte nicht wer erster unten ist.  Mit 25 sieht man das auch nicht wirklich so wenn man ehrlich ist.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2012)

also bei mir steht der spass auch an nummer 1 ich muß net der schnellste sein und hab vor 2 wochen als ich das erste mal nach der ausgekugelten schulter (plus einiger einhergehender bonus verletzungen) wieder im park war alle kumpels vorgelassen.
hatte trotzdem höllen spass und meine frau versteht auch das ich das biken brauch um
#ausgeglichen zu sein, bin ich mal 3-4 tage net auf dem bike oder im studio lauf ich
zuhause auf und ab wie ein tiger im käfig und werd unleidig 
alle in meiner familie wissen das und unterstützen mich auch.
aber es stimmt schon, die heilung dauert doch länger und man denkt über manchen
sprung doch einmal mehr nach 

.... EGAL, rauf aufs bike und vollgas


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. April 2012)

Ja Ja Ja, die Regenerationsphase dauert länger, das nervt mich echt an! Samstag Club u. Sonnatgs biken geht auch net mehr wie früher, nicht falsch verstehen, von wegen früher war alles besser im gegenteil ich bin heute viel ruhiger als vor 10j. gereift wie ein guter Wein - würde ich sagen.
Logisch bin ich auch in irgentwelchen sektionen voll reingebrettert - heute schau ich mir alles lieber in ruhe an, bevor ich einfach drauf-los-fahre. Einmal pro jahr zerreist es mich auch, Oberschenkel in den bekannten farben grün-blau-gelb u. fuß verdreht (letztes j.) .


----------



## rmfausi (18. April 2012)

Bei Ü40 kann ich auch mitmachen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. April 2012)

"Gravity Ü40" hhhmmm ?
sind wir nicht alle einbischen bluna ?


----------



## Otterauge (18. April 2012)

Ja ist auch alles ein teurer Spass da bringt das Alter auch die Pflocken... Ü40 ist ja mitlerweile gang und gäbe. Wenn Beerfelden nicht so blöd zu fahren wäre und man nicht in der gleichen Zeit von Wi aus in Wildbad, würde ich dort auch öfters fahren.


----------



## raschaa (18. April 2012)

ich bin für senioren karte im bikepark, sagen wir ab 45j. 
obwohl, dass wiederspricht ja der aussage vom otterauge oben.. hmmm


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2012)

und dann auch nen senioren teller 

(doppelt wurst halber preis  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (18. April 2012)

Seniorenkarte passt trotzdem


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> und dann auch nen senioren teller
> 
> (doppelt wurst halber preis  )




..und ein HefeWeizen als willkommen-Gruß


----------



## dh-noob (18. April 2012)

Birk schrieb:


> Hatte am Sonntag die Gelegenheit eine 3D Gopro Kombi zu testen. Also falls jemand einen 3D Fernseher zur hand hat oder zumindest eine rot-blau Brille ist das vielleicht interessant.



Mit meinem Fernseher kommt das richtig gut. Ich wünsche mir mehr 3D Aufnahmen!!!  (Beim Worldcup käme das sicher auch richtig geil - nicht nur onbord)


----------



## T.Theis (18. April 2012)

In meinem Album könnt ihr euch die Bilder vom Sonntag anschauen.


----------



## Birk (19. April 2012)

dh-noob schrieb:


> Mit meinem Fernseher kommt das richtig gut. Ich wünsche mir mehr 3D Aufnahmen!!!  (Beim Worldcup käme das sicher auch richtig geil - nicht nur onbord)



Ich hab noch einiges an Material (eigentlich jede Strecke mindestens ein mal), kann auch noch was hochladen wenn gewünscht. Bin auch echt positiv überrascht von der 3D Gopro, die Bearbeitung ist relativ unkompliziert und der 3D Effekt ist deutlich besser als bei den meisten 3D Kinofilmen die ich bisher zuhause schauen konnte. 
Leider hab ich diese Kombi nur zeitweise zur Verfügung.



T.Theis schrieb:


> In meinem Album könnt ihr euch die Bilder vom Sonntag anschauen.



Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Intro (20. April 2012)

3D rock wirklich , muss schon sagen NICE 
von mir aus könnt ihr auch mehr 3D-Videos drehn , schau sie gerne an =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (21. April 2012)

ich glaube bei den tables tut sich was,denn heute war ein paar mal ein lkw da und hat erde bei den tables abgeliefert  ich hoffe da kommen jetzt 2-3 richtig geile tables mit ner breiten landung und so hin


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. April 2012)

ach... irgendeiner würde schon was drann zu meckern finden


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. April 2012)

joa


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. April 2012)

wie imma hald


----------



## Jeronimo (21. April 2012)

na das schau ich mir morgen direkt mal an... mir waren die tables immer egal. fand die nur recht kurz und steil. kann aber it leben


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. April 2012)

morgen ist das noch net fertig,der lkw hat ja gestern/heute erst die erde gebracht


----------



## Jeronimo (21. April 2012)

ok stimmt natürlich


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. April 2012)

oder wir bauen sie über nacht fertig, des ist dann das ü-ei


----------



## lauli666 (22. April 2012)

ich bin heute am Zielsprung ein oder zweimal geblitzdingst worden. unter all dem Schlamm hatte ich nen weiß schwarzen Helm und ein grünes obg Trikot an. weiß schwarzes yt Tues. wäre sehr an den Bildern interessiert!  würde mich total freuen wenn ich diese bekommen könnte! vielen dank schon mal! ride on!


----------



## jan84 (22. April 2012)

Traumhaftes Wetter heute, die neue Strecke am Lift ist bei den Bedingungen der Knaller . Liest derjenige mit, der hier mit der Kamera länger außen am vorletzten Anlieger der Strecke stand? 

Hab auch gesehen, dass der Rechte von den drei kleinen Sprüngen auf der schwarzen entschärft wurde  . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enzu (22. April 2012)

Traumhaft verstehe ich unter was anderem


----------



## Jeronimo (23. April 2012)

war sau geil heuer !


----------



## jan84 (23. April 2012)

Die Fotos beschönigen die Streckenverhältnisse


----------



## MonsterJoe (23. April 2012)

Ja, eindeutig zu viel Sonennschein


----------



## Fr.th.13 (23. April 2012)

es geht nix über ne fette dusche auf abfahrtslänge mit schlammig schweren böden.
 macht einfach am meisten spass und die strecken sind nicht so überfüllt, Herlich


----------



## Marc555 (23. April 2012)

Kann jemand mal Auskunft geben was es mit den LKW und den Hügeln (rote Strecke???)  auf sich hat. Sind die bis zum WE einsatzbereit???

Gruß
555


----------



## Tobsucht. (24. April 2012)

Hallo,

bin glaube Sonntag auf der grünen/schwarzen am Herzsprung geblitzt worden... Hatte gelb/braunes Trikot und blaue Hose an (später war dann alles braun  ). 

Falls der Fotograph (mit roter Jacke) mich tatsächlich erwischt hat, mitlesen sollte und das Foto was geworden ist würde ich mich freuen wenn er mit mir Kontakt aufnimmt.

Gruß


----------



## Otterauge (25. April 2012)

Wie sah es bissher aus bei gutem Wetter.. Liftschlange lang?


----------



## Tribal84 (25. April 2012)

liftschlange sieht länger aus als man wirklich wartet.
max waren es mal 15min...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (26. April 2012)

hier mein positiv beispiel wie man trails richtig baut 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBuZndSv06k"]A new Trail for Bikepark Wagrain / April 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Tribal84 (26. April 2012)

danke für das wieder anfeuern der Streckendiskussion, ich denke es haben nun alle verstanden..es wird schon an den tables gearbeitet usw. aber Hauptsache immer drauf...sorry aber solch Typen kann ich nicht ab...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. April 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> danke für das wieder anfeuern der Streckendiskussion, ich denke es haben nun alle verstanden..es wird schon an den tables gearbeitet usw. aber Hauptsache immer drauf...sorry aber solch Typen kann ich nicht ab...



du weist doch ....spinner gibt es in jedem forum....


----------



## Khakiflame (26. April 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> danke für das wieder anfeuern der Streckendiskussion, ich denke es haben nun alle verstanden..es wird schon an den tables gearbeitet usw. aber Hauptsache immer drauf...sorry aber solch Typen kann ich nicht ab...



wer lesen kann und so...da steht positiv beispiel, also einfach beispiel nehmen und nix sagen, diskussion hast du mit deinem kommentar eher losgebrochen.



			
				Fr.th.13 schrieb:
			
		

> du weist doch ....spinner gibt es in jedem forum....



 danke fürs lob


----------



## Tribal84 (26. April 2012)

wenn man deine vorherigen Posts kennt und dieser Kommentar hinterher dann ist das einfach reine Provokation aller Beteiligten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Du gehörst halt auch zu den wenigen hier die, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben aber nun gut..wollte mich eh raushalten, denn im Internet haben alle den Größten nur vor Ort wird dann nicht mit den Verantwortlichen gesprochen...


----------



## Fr.th.13 (26. April 2012)

ich hab gar keinen bock das es wieder im forum zur tagesordnung kommt. Streckenpflege
ist sache des betreibers, punkt aus! khakiflame, bitte net weiter anheizen, bin froh, das es so schön rühig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Intro (26. April 2012)

sind eigentlich auch ab und an mal hardtailenduros am start 
hab bis heute nur fullybilder gesehn


----------



## jan84 (26. April 2012)

Jo Hardtails sieht man eigentlich jedes mal... Manchmal sinds halt auch irgenwelche Dirt-Schüsseln, Spaß machts damit in BF aber auch.


----------



## Intro (26. April 2012)

korrekt muss ich mal wenn mein santa fertig ist ein helm kaufen gehn =)


----------



## Khakiflame (26. April 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> ich hab gar keinen bock das es wieder im forum zur tagesordnung kommt. Streckenpflege
> ist sache des betreibers, punkt aus! khakiflame, bitte net weiter anheizen, bin froh, das es so schön rühig ist.



stimmt ich habe wieder vergessen das foren nicht zum meinung sagen und diskutieren das sind, sondern den mist von anderen einfach hinzunehmen 

so was solls, macht doch was ihr wollt


----------



## Eule- (26. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hast du dieses step up step down holz dingen übersprungen? wenn ja NICE bist der erste bei dem ich das gesehen hab


Habs auchmal versucht, hat aber im Graben geendet


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. April 2012)

Eule- schrieb:


> Habs auchmal versucht, hat aber im Graben geendet



hoffe das bei hard und software noch alles da is wos hingehört?


----------



## Eule- (28. April 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hoffe das bei hard und software noch alles da is wos hingehört?


Na kla  Hab nur glaube nicht ganz damit gerechnet dass ichs schaff, und bin dann übern Anlieger in so ein Loch  

Mal ne Frage: Ich komme von Neustadt a.d. Weinstraße und wollte am 16.05 los aufs Dirtmasters bis mindestens abends 17.05. Hat jemand in Umgebung(so Umkreis bis etwa Heidelberg) nochn Mitfahrer Platz frei? Könnte sein dass ich nicht hinkomm, da etwaige Beförderungsmittel ausgefallen sind. Benzin und Bier wird natürlich bezahlt


----------



## Pure_Power (28. April 2012)

War schön heute, nachmittags auch sehr angenehm leer.


----------



## KonaBikerM (29. April 2012)

sind die tables fertig
?


----------



## airgrabber (29. April 2012)

Tables sind noch nicht fertig.

Gestern war´s  wirklich megamäßig geil!!!
Eigentlich waren nicht gerade wenig Leute da, aber die meisten machten Pause, sodass die Liftwartezeiten bemerkenswert kurz waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (29. April 2012)

Würde morgen gerne mal nach Beerfelden. Glaubt ihr dass es sehr voll sein wird ? Auf einen rammelvollen Bikepark hab ich nicht wirklich lust...

Gruß

runO


----------



## mick_1978! (29. April 2012)

Jemand ne AHnung, wer heute mit der Knipse unterwegs war bzw. wo mn sich die Fotos von heute anschauen kann?


----------



## T.Theis (29. April 2012)

Hallo,
fahre morgen wohl nach Beerfelden, möchte jemand aus dem Raum NW/DÜW gegen kleine Kostenbeteiligung mitfahren?

Gruß Tobias


----------



## jumpermo (29. April 2012)

@mick  1978! wenn du es rausfindest sag bitte bescheid.


----------



## jumpermo (29. April 2012)

@Matrahari Also heute wars voll aber es geht recht schnell in der Schlange. Egal wie voll es ist es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Matrahari (29. April 2012)

@jumpermo: Danke, werde morgen definitiv mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. April 2012)

me 2


----------



## jumpermo (30. April 2012)

Viel Spaß Jungs.


----------



## jumpermo (30. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wo ich an die Fotos vom 29.4.2012 komme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer01 (30. April 2012)

jumpermo schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wo ich an die Fotos vom 29.4.2012 komme?



....na von mir mein Sohn......


----------



## Disco82 (30. April 2012)

racer01 schrieb:


> ....na von mir mein Sohn......



Die hätte ich auch gern.Hab gehört das eine Bekannte vom Guru auch fotos hat.Sie hat mich 2 mal super erwischt.Ja ich weiß,ist schwierig dran zu kommen.Vielleicht kann ja trotzdem jemand helfen.Weißer Helm,lange schwarz-weiße Hose,Tues DH BIke.


----------



## mick_1978! (30. April 2012)

racer01 schrieb:


> ....na von mir mein Sohn......



Hey D. !!!! Wie du warst gestern da....dann hätten wir uns ja in der Schlange treffen müssen? Ich habe zwar jemanden mit nem schwarz-weißen Bionicon gesehen....aber da glaub ich fast nicht, dass du das warst. 

Lass mal die Fotos sehen!!


----------



## racer01 (30. April 2012)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Hey D. !!!! Wie du warst gestern da....dann hätten wir uns ja in der Schlange treffen müssen? Ich habe zwar jemanden mit nem schwarz-weißen Bionicon gesehen....aber da glaub ich fast nicht, dass du das warst.
> 
> Lass mal die Fotos sehen!!



ne ne Mick, war mit einem alten Demo 9 unterwegs.....bekomme meins erst in 4 Wochen

muss gestehen das ich dich bestimmt nicht erkennen würde  mein Gedächtnis halt.....

sind nur Bilder vom Sohnemann und meinem Kumpel

in zwei Wochen sind wir wieder am Start

wir haben ganz am Anfang vom Parkplatz gestanden....

Grüßle


----------



## Yannick_ (30. April 2012)

falls jemand bilder von mir hat bitte melden:

grün/weiß/schwarzes trikot
schwarze hose
schwarzer tld d2
und weißes morewood kalula


----------



## T.Theis (30. April 2012)

@Home

Ja nach Langeweile gibts die Bilder von heute auch heute, oder erst in den nächsten Tagen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (30. April 2012)

Hehehe.....das Demo hab ich gesehen. Dachte mir noch, schick schick.

Hat der Kollege mit dem 901 zu euch gehört? Dann stand ich im Lift gegen 3 genau hinter euch.


----------



## Kaena (30. April 2012)

Ich habe am Sonntag zusammen mit dem Herrn Donnersberger Fotos gemacht  Ein paar findet ihr auf meiner Seite


----------



## KonaBikerM (30. April 2012)

Leute achtung! !!!heute nacht wurden 6bikes ausm schuppen geklaut!!bitte augen auf im bikemarkt und ebay!!! Waren alles die operator leihbikes!!"!


Habs grad bei facebook gelesen! sau der scheiß


----------



## T.Theis (30. April 2012)

Hey Leute,
hier der erste Part der Bilder von heute.

Den 2. Teil lade ich gleich auch noch hoch.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48723

Edit: Part2

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48727

Gruß Tobias


----------



## sic_ (1. Mai 2012)

Protektoren scheinen wohl uncool geworden zu sein.
Irgendwie seh ich immer mehr Leute mit dicken Bikes der >4000 Klasse und ohne Schutzausrüstung.
Safety ist eh total out seitdem es Leats gibt.

Dachte es dürfen keine mehr ohne Safety fahren aber trotzdem fallen mir jedesmal ca. 5 - 10 Leute ohne auf


----------



## Matrahari (1. Mai 2012)

Helm - Brust und Rücken ist Pflicht, mehr nicht.


----------



## deimudder (1. Mai 2012)

1. Danke für die Fotos
2. hatte Safty Jacket an (obwohl zu heiss und mM in BF unnötig)


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Mai 2012)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Helm - Brust und Rücken ist Pflicht, mehr nicht.



jo... aber bei vielen hörte es in deiner aufzählung nach helm auf ! is mir montag auch aufgefallen 
nur noch das leat wird getragen aber auch nur weil cool und mehr pro faktor


----------



## hergie (1. Mai 2012)

Am Eröffnnungs-Wochenende hat Werner Leute ohne Brust/Rücken-Protektor aus der Schlange am Lift aussortiert.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Mai 2012)

...und warum dann jetzt nicht ???

naja ich mecker ja nicht deswegen , werde ja das nächste mal auch nur mit rücken und helm fahren  ... so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulrichB (1. Mai 2012)

@linda - die knipserin: Saustarke pics


----------



## Kaena (2. Mai 2012)

@Ulrich, danke schön  Deine sind aber auch immer top.


----------



## Freeloader (2. Mai 2012)

chill dich ... hätten wir sie gesehen wären wir gleich hinterher gerannt!


----------



## Osama (2. Mai 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wie schön es alle interessiert das der Person die den Bikepark leitet die Bikes gestohlen wurden  nur rummeckern könnt ihr volltrottel


 
was is den mit dir???

du fährst doch auch ein operator...


----------



## KonaBikerM (2. Mai 2012)

Alle meckern immer nur über den park und geilen sich an jeder kleinigkeit auf, aber bei sowas juckt es keinen wenn der werner in der ******* steckt weil irgendwelche volltrottel die bikes geklaut haben


----------



## hergie (2. Mai 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wie schön es alle interessiert das der Person die den Bikepark leitet die Bikes gestohlen wurden  nur rummeckern könnt ihr volltrottel



Jeder der dem Lesen mächtig ist, wird es zur Kenntnis genommen haben. Mann muss ja nicht alles semantikfrei Kommentieren was hier geschrieben wird.


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Mai 2012)

Bitchinâ Shit! Hoffe, die Dinger waren gut versichert. Trotzdem kein Grund pauschal alle Mitleser als Volltrottel zu bezeichnen 

â¦ ich nehmâs wohlwollend auf


----------



## sic_ (2. Mai 2012)

Entweder die waren gegen Diebstahl versichert - dann ist braucht man es nicht wirklich an die große Glocke zu hängen - oder sie waren nicht versichert, dann hat er kein Mitleid verdient.
Befe lädt ja regelrecht ein zum Einbrechen.
Wundert mich das da bisher nix passiert ist. Der Park ist abgelegen und praktisch nicht überwacht.

Mal ehrlich, als ob die Leihbikes so stark gefragt sind/waren, dass ihm da ein ernsthafter wirtschaftlicher Schaden entstanden ist..
Ein Bike wird halt geklaut, da jetzt groß Energie drauf zu verschwenden sich Aufzuregen ist mir persönlich zu blöd.


----------



## PremiumNick (2. Mai 2012)

In den Tiefen des anonymen Internets ist es leicht, einfach mal die halbe Belegschaft als Volltrottel zu bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (2. Mai 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Entweder die waren gegen Diebstahl versichert - dann ist braucht man es nicht wirklich an die große Glocke zu hängen - oder sie waren nicht versichert, dann hat er kein Mitleid verdient.
> Befe lädt ja regelrecht ein zum Einbrechen.
> Wundert mich das da bisher nix passiert ist. Der Park ist abgelegen und praktisch nicht überwacht.
> 
> ...




absolut ******** was du vom stabel lässt...
Haste mit deiner versicherung bisher immer glück gehabt....hä?

gehen wir davon aus, das er die Bikes versichert hatt.
6 operator stückpreis ca. 2699.-  gesamtschaden: ca.16194.-
wenn er pech hatt zahlt die versicherung nicht und muß die kohle einklagen und das ist ein ziehmlich lander weg durch die instanzen!


----------



## Pure_Power (2. Mai 2012)

Netto HEK und brutto VK unterscheiden sich "minimal", grade bei Kona...

Trotzdem mies. Viel Erfolg bei der Angelegenheit mit der Versicherung.


----------



## puffreis (3. Mai 2012)

glaubst du den werner interessiert es, wenn sie dir dein bike aus dem keller klauen...


----------



## sic_ (3. Mai 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> absolut ******** was du vom stabel lÃ¤sst...
> Haste mit deiner versicherung bisher immer glÃ¼ck gehabt....hÃ¤?
> 
> gehen wir davon aus, das er die Bikes versichert hatt.
> ...



Glaub mir, ich hatte schon genug mit Versicherungen zu tun und der Gesamtschaden belÃ¤uft sich vlt auf 12000â¬.
Das sind jetzt nicht gerade die Summen bei denen eine Versicherung das zahlen verweigert.
Wirklich vor Gericht landen hÃ¶chstens 2% aller VersicherungsfÃ¤lle.

Ãber einen RA abgewickelt, dauert es maximal 4 Wochen bis das Geld Ã¼berwiesen wÃ¤re..
Einzig die Versicherung kÃ¶nnte ihn rauswerfen, was aber bei der Summe nicht wirklich zur diskussion steht.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. Mai 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich hatte schon genug mit Versicherungen zu tun und der Gesamtschaden beläuft sich vlt auf 12000.
> Das sind jetzt nicht gerade die Summen bei denen eine Versicherung das zahlen verweigert.
> Wirklich vor Gericht landen höchstens 2% aller Versicherungsfälle.
> 
> ...





du hörst dich eindeutig nach Vers.Vertreter an, du schwätzer...haste immer glück gehabt mit Versicherungen!
Ps die Versicherung wird erstma nach einem nicht zahlungweg suchen! Die gehen fast immer so vor und wenn die erstmal suchen finden die auch etwas zum verzögern und nicht zahlen zu müssen!


----------



## T.Theis (5. Mai 2012)

Hey,
fahre morgen wieder nach Beerfelden und hätte noch 3 Plätze frei.

Komme aus Richtung DÜW/NW, wer mit möchte, bitte melden.

Werd auch wieder paar Fotos knipsen und wehe es kommt keiner vorbei wenn ich mal wieder 15 Minuten am Bombenkrater warte. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ingeboarg (8. Mai 2012)

Ich denke wenn man bissl auf die gebraucht märkte achtet müssten zumindest die Rahmen doch irgendwann auffallen... jedenfalls miese, dass sowas passiert, wünsche viel erfolg bei der wiederbeschaffung. und um vllt die anderen, denen es nicht völlig wurst ist, mit einzubinden könnte man doch ma paar fotos von den leihbikes und detaillierte ausstattungen / markante datails hier posten. von uns gucken sicher viele regelmäßig in den bikemarkt, bucht, fahrradgebrauchtirgendwasmarkt... und lauter identische bikes zu verscherbeln fällt dann schon auf, denk ich jedenfalls... in einzelteilen dann schon schwieriger... 
PS: echt schade was mit dem Fred hier passiert is... früher gern gelesen, heute eher ne jeder schreibt ma auf was ihm nicht gefällt liste...


----------



## KonaBikerM (8. Mai 2012)

mal was vom vorletzten we
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20777


----------



## dh-noob (9. Mai 2012)

Auch hier mal die neue Strecke am Lift!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Mai 2012)

Kann mal jemand kurz was zum Streckenzustand heute sagen?
Nass, trocken am abtrocknen?

Danke


----------



## Sansarah (12. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Nass, trocken am abtrocknen?



Das triffts sicher ganz gut


----------



## .floe. (12. Mai 2012)

Auf der HP steht, dass morgen die Zufahrt zum Parkplatz von 10-11 gesperrt ist. Wenn ich 9:30 da bin, komm ich noch bis zum Parkplatz am Lift durch? Wie "pünktlich" wird da gesperrt? Weiß jemand was?


----------



## KonaBikerM (12. Mai 2012)

kein ahnung zur sperrung, aber der streckenzustand sollte morgen fast perfekt sein


----------



## .floe. (12. Mai 2012)

Kann man denn den letzten Abschnitt der roten Strecke (die ehemaligen Wiesentables) schon fahren? Die Fotos von gestern auf Facebook sahen noch sehr nach Baustelle aus...


----------



## USB (12. Mai 2012)

War heute schon perfekt 



KonaBikerM schrieb:


> kein ahnung zur sperrung, aber der streckenzustand sollte morgen fast perfekt sein


----------



## KonaBikerM (13. Mai 2012)

ausser der teil auf der roten, is zwar richtig nice ( 2 anlieger und table) aber mann fährt ca mit 30-40 sachen rein und kommt gerade so über den table  ,da der boden sowas von weich is.!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Mai 2012)

Wirklich komisches Material. Treibsand. Sollte schnellstens verfestigt werden und ggf. mit was ordentlichem abgedeckt..

Ansonsten Perfekte Bedingungen heute.


----------



## mac80 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## widdy75 (14. Mai 2012)

He geil,
Das bin ja ich!!!
;-)
Schön erwischt!


----------



## DAkka (14. Mai 2012)

@mac80: warst du derjenige, der gestern dort in beiger Hose und dunklem Kapu fotografiert hat ?


----------



## KaSc (14. Mai 2012)

gibts denn noch mehr pics von gestern?


----------



## mac80 (14. Mai 2012)

DAkka schrieb:


> @mac80: warst du derjenige, der gestern dort in beiger Hose und dunklem Kapu fotografiert hat ?



Genau 

Manche haben mal angehalten und nachgefragt ob bzw. wo ich die Bilder hochladen würde, ich sagte dass diese rein zu übungszwecken (Objektiv) sind und bis auf ein o. zwei bestimmt keine irgendwo hochgeladen werden...

ps.: Habe nicht geblitzt! Von daher dürfte es auch niemanden gestört haben. 

@KaSc:
Wenn Du/Ihr mir sagt welches Bike, Jersey u. Helm (Farbe) Du trugst kann ich mal schaun ob was dabei ist! Jedoch erwarte nicht zu viel, es gab eine Menge Ausschuss. Wie gesagt: ich bin am üben! 

@widdy75: 

Grz.


----------



## DAkka (15. Mai 2012)

Hab mich auch nicht gestört gefühlt 

Hast ne PN

Gruß


----------



## mac80 (15. Mai 2012)

Hab noch eins:



Grz.


----------



## DAkka (16. Mai 2012)

@mac80: fettes DANKE !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (20. Mai 2012)

am Do und gestern da gewesen und muss sagen das ich die neue Anlieger- Table Konstruktion auf der roten nicht gut finde. Kommst da wirklich fix an und dann so stark abgebremst, so dass man gerade so über den Table gerollt kommt und der letzte Anlieger ist meiner Meinung nach zu weit nach rechts gezogen. Hätte es besser gefunden, wenn man die beiden Tables etwas verlängert hätte und gut


----------



## widdy75 (20. Mai 2012)

Na dann Bau dir halt deine eigene Strecke, ganz nach deinen wünschen und Vorstellungen!


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2012)

is da was neu? gibts da bilder von?


----------



## MonsterJoe (20. Mai 2012)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Na dann Bau dir halt deine eigene Strecke, ganz nach deinen wünschen und Vorstellungen!



Find ich echt cool, dass mit Meinungen anderer so umgegangen wird


----------



## DerandereJan (20. Mai 2012)

Gesprächskreis?


----------



## mac80 (20. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> is da was neu? gibts da bilder von?



Da brauchst Du keine Bilder von! Find's auch abturnend was da gebaut wurde aber ich vermute einen Sinn dahinter: Entschleunigung! Da haben sich doch so manche übelst zerlegt in der Vergangenheit...

Grz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (20. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> is da was neu? gibts da bilder von?


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2012)

hmm ok.... naja... hast wohl recht mac


----------



## Mürre (20. Mai 2012)

Das mit der Geschwindigkeit wird definitiv der Hauptgrund sein. Ist auch vollkommen nachvollziehbar nur leider nimmt es doch etwas zu viel Geschwindigkeit raus.
Ja mit der Toleranz ist es bei manchen nicht so dolle....


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (20. Mai 2012)

Bringt halt nix wenn man jetzt bei voller Geschwindgkeit steckenbleibt und sich dann überschlägt. Ich habs oben schon geschrieben. Mal verdichten und mit ordentlichem Material arbeiten.


----------



## pfalz (20. Mai 2012)

Am Samstag waren wieder ein paar Knipser unterwegs, eventuell jemand hier, oder hat die Bilder irgendwo reingestellt?


----------



## ne0_ (20. Mai 2012)

Also der Sprung ist springbar  davor die line anscaun dann kann man straight on durch die anlieger durch 

Vebesserungsvorschlag : Anlieger nicht so eng bauen einen großen Table machen und den Table dannach auch länger ziehen.

Wer waren denn die zwei Knisper gestern?


----------



## Khakiflame (21. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Bringt halt nix wenn man jetzt bei voller Geschwindgkeit steckenbleibt und sich dann überschlägt. Ich habs oben schon geschrieben. Mal verdichten und mit ordentlichem Material arbeiten.



du redest hier gegen wände, man hört nicht auf die wünsche der benutzer des parks...ausserdem siehe oben, wenn du ne meinung hast behalte sie für dich, den baugöttern in beerfelden passieren keine fehler, das ist alles mit absicht so TOLL gebaut^^


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (21. Mai 2012)

Mürre schrieb:


> am Do und gestern da gewesen und muss sagen das ich die neue Anlieger- Table Konstruktion auf der roten nicht gut finde. Kommst da wirklich fix an und dann so stark abgebremst, so dass man gerade so über den Table gerollt kommt und der letzte Anlieger ist meiner Meinung nach zu weit nach rechts gezogen. Hätte es besser gefunden, wenn man die beiden Tables etwas verlängert hätte und gut




Hallo Mürre,

mich hat es am 30.04. genau an diesem Table zerissen, daher finde ich die Idee der Entschleunigung an dieser Stelle nicht schlecht.

MfG C.


----------



## honnel (21. Mai 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Am Samstag waren wieder ein paar Knipser unterwegs, eventuell jemand hier, oder hat die Bilder irgendwo reingestellt?



Hi, 
jap am Sa war ich unter andern dort, leider ist nicht so viel gelungen.. Kollege (mit den Blitzen) war glaub erfolgreicher.. 
Hier meine Bilder: https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/2762240/1/20120519_bikepark-beerfelden?h=7f56c5

Grüße
honnel


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. Mai 2012)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> du redest hier gegen wände, man hört nicht auf die wünsche der benutzer des parks...ausserdem siehe oben, wenn du ne meinung hast behalte sie für dich, den baugöttern in beerfelden passieren keine fehler, das ist alles mit absicht so TOLL gebaut^^


 
Jobbedingt rede ich eh viel gegen Wände 

An dieser Stelle braucht es keine Entschleunigung. Dort braucht es einen der Geschwindigkeit angepassten Table mit einem ordentlichen Shape!! Aber auch das erzähl ich hier seit 2 Jahren  Dort könnte ein schöner 6m Table stehen. 

Weiterhin kann man beruhigt sagen, dass man sich an allem kaputt machen kann! Die Frage ist nur ob man selbst dran Schuld hat. 
Wenn ich weis das der Shape bei den Dingern Müll ist, kann ich halt nicht drübergasen sondern muss schleichen. Man muss sich halt alles auch mal ansehen. Meine Philosophie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (21. Mai 2012)

Hätte man da nicht einfach einen größeren Table machen können und dahinter dann einen Anlieger auf ein gerades Stück und dann normal runter auf die Straße?
Die Variante hätte weniger Materialbewegung erfordert, wäre einfacher und schneller umsetzbar gewesen und wäre sogar Wartungsfreundlicher als das was man da auf den Fotos sieht.

Irgendwie kommts mir so vor als kämen mit jeder Bauaktion merkwürdigere und kuriosere Konstrukte als vorher.
Die Idee mit der Drop-Batterie ist gut und die Drops sind toll gebaut, nur die Landung ist etwas unglücklich proportioniert.

MIch hats btw. an den alten Tables auch schon zerlegt.
Sinnvoll geshaped hätte es da weniger Probleme gegeben.

Als kleiner Tipp am rande:
Benzinstampfer, Rüttelplatten und Walzen sind wunderbare Verdichtungsgeräte, wenn man sie auch einsetzt.
Mit einer Schaufel kann man nicht verdichten, drüberlaufen ist auch recht sinnfrei und nein, es fährt sich auch nicht fest 
Felsenkies, Wasser und ordentlich verdichten. Dann wird das Teil hart wie Beton und hält für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## pfalz (21. Mai 2012)

> Wenn ich weis das der Shape bei den Dingern Müll ist, kann ich halt nicht drübergasen sondern muss schleichen. Man muss sich halt alles auch mal ansehen. Meine Philosophie


 

Kann den Hügeln am Ende der roten Strecke auch nichts abgewinnen, also lass ich mich da ausrollen, die Landungen an der Dropbatterie sind auch nich wirklich prall (kurz und eher flach, bei den oberen beiden Drops eher bissl weit weg...), also nehm ich halt nicht den Dicke-Eier-Drop und fahr die flowige Linie... Es wird ohnhin nicht gelingen, es allen Recht zu machen...dafür gibts genu andere Stellen, die Spaß machen. Wenn man die rote Streccke sperrt, bis asich alles gesetzt hat un der Boden verdichtet wurde, ist auch wieder das Geplärre groß. Also fahrt einfach hin und habt Spaß, vielleicht wirds ja noch


----------



## sic_ (21. Mai 2012)

Das warten aufs setzen der Erde kann man sich sparen wenn man von Anfang an richtig verdichtet 

Ich halt denen aber einfach mal zu gute das sie das nicht wussten/durften oder einfach nicht das richtige Werkzeug dafür hatten.
Da steckt auch so viel Arbeit drin, was leider oft vergessen wird.
Im großen und ganzen machen die Jungs schon einen guten Job. Die Besucherzahlen zeigen ja auch das der Park recht beliebt ist.

Solange da niemand an der Currywurst mit Pommes herumpfuscht, kann gebaut werden was die wollen. Das Essen entschuldigt selbst für die schlimmsten Bausünden


----------



## mick_1978! (21. Mai 2012)

honnel schrieb:


> Hi,
> jap am Sa war ich unter andern dort, leider ist nicht so viel gelungen.. Kollege (mit den Blitzen) war glaub erfolgreicher..
> Hier meine Bilder: https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/2762240/1/20120519_bikepark-beerfelden?h=7f56c5
> 
> ...



Hey da bin ja ich dabei.....da konnt ich noch fahren. Direkt nachdem du mich im Holzanlieger vor dem Roadgap geknippst hast, hats mich ein paar Meter weiter zerlegt und ich hab mir die Schulter ausgekugelt.

Ist aber halb so wild. Selber wieder eingerenkt, RTW nach Eberbach röntgen...zum Glück ist nichts gebrochen.


----------



## Knorze (21. Mai 2012)

Wer hat den gestern Fotos gemacht?
Karma, oder? Aber da stand noch jemand und hat Bilder gemacht....
Würd mich freuen wenn die Bilder irgendwo auftauchen
Gruss​


----------



## anulu (21. Mai 2012)

Uhu dann mal gute Besserung! 
War mim honnel dort (aber als Fahrer) un hab nur mal den Krankenwagen rumfahren sehen un erzählt bekommen, dass sich jemand verletzt hat.

Hat viel Spaß gemacht am Samstag da rumzukurven und für das erste Mal im Bikepark hammer uns scheinbar was gutes rausgesucht 

Die anderen Bilder von unserem zweiten Fotografen kommen hoffentlich die Tage auch noch.


----------



## mick_1978! (21. Mai 2012)

Merci. Ist halb so wild und war bei mir nicht das erste mal mit der Schulter....aber das knirschende knacken war echt gruselig.


----------



## pfalz (21. Mai 2012)

> Solange da niemand an der Currywurst mit Pommes herumpfuscht, kann gebaut werden was die wollen. Das Essen entschuldigt selbst für die schlimmsten Bausünden



Dem bleibt nichts hinzuzufügen 

Hey, hab auch 'n Bild von mir gefunden, Danke!

@anulu
warst Du der mit dem silber-orangenen Torque?


----------



## anulu (21. Mai 2012)

@pfalz
Ähm nö... mein Bike siehste in meim Album 
Welcher von den 3 mit silbernen Torques meinst du?  Der Kollege von uns hat ein silbernes Rockzone welches man auf dem ersten Bild sieht. Aber da war noch jemand mit dem selben Bike (also auch '12er Rockzone) und scheinbar jemand mit nem 11'er Torque in silber mit orangnen Teilen.

Edit sagt: Ahh wo ich dein Bike sehe bist du wohl einer der 3 die mein Kumpel mim silbernen Torque vom Stabenberg oda so kannte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (22. Mai 2012)

Genau! Bin der mit dem blauen Ion. Ins Fotoalbum hab ich gar net geschaut, hehe...


----------



## anulu (22. Mai 2012)

Sache gibts 
Achja der nette Herr mim silbernen Bike nennt sich hier im Forum "Lewwerworschd"


----------



## racer01 (22. Mai 2012)

mick_1978! schrieb:


> Merci. Ist halb so wild und war bei mir nicht das erste mal mit der Schulter....aber das knirschende knacken war echt gruselig.



Hallo Mick,

bist am WE wieder am Start???

Gruß
D


----------



## Zottel23 (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich war auch letztes WE das erste mal dort und fands echt klasse.... wird nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein


----------



## Dr.A.Harper (22. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Wenn ich weis das der Shape bei den Dingern Müll ist, kann ich halt nicht drübergasen sondern muss schleichen. Man muss sich halt alles auch mal ansehen. Meine Philosophie




Tja das mit der Geschwindigkeit ist halt so ne sache, es war halt erst mein 4 bikepark Besuch, davon das 2te mal in Beerfelden, den Table bin ich an diesem Tag auch schon min. 6 mal gefahren bzw. gesprungen und
alles war prima.

Woran erkennt den der "gemeine bikepark noob" (so wie ich) einen schlechten Shape?


----------



## missmarple (22. Mai 2012)

Knorze schrieb:


> Wer hat den gestern Fotos gemacht?
> Karma, oder? Aber da stand noch jemand und hat Bilder gemacht....


Jou.  

Sichtung etc. dauert aber leider noch 'n bissl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz M. (22. Mai 2012)

wer hat denn alles am sonntag bilder gemacht? ich wurde öfters mal geblitzt.


----------



## mick_1978! (22. Mai 2012)

racer01 schrieb:


> Hallo Mick,
> 
> bist am WE wieder am Start???
> 
> ...



Hey D,

Bei mir ist für die nächsten Wochen erst einmal Essig mit biken. Erstens muss meine Schüler erst wieder fit werden, Zweitens hab ich nem neuen Job und das verträgt sich mit einer Verletzung nicht so doll, Drittens steht ne Immobilie ins haus, etc. pp..


----------



## Kaena (23. Mai 2012)

Ein paar Fotos meinerseits vom Sonntag sind schon online  Bin allerdings noch nicht ganz durch.


----------



## missmarple (23. Mai 2012)

Lorenz M. schrieb:


> wer hat denn alles am sonntag bilder gemacht? ich wurde öfters mal geblitzt.


Das mit dem Blitz war Kaena.


----------



## Zottel23 (23. Mai 2012)

sehr geile Bilder... da muss ich wohl noch ein wenig trainieren :-D


----------



## visionthing (23. Mai 2012)

Dr.A.Harper schrieb:


> Woran erkennt den der "gemeine bikepark noob" (so wie ich) einen schlechten Shape?



Überhaupt nicht. Das ist ja eben das Problem um die Probleme im Vorfeld zu erkennen ist Erfahrung notwendig und wenn man die hat stellt ein schlechter Shape kein so großes Problem dar. Solange man über die Tables nicht einfach drüber gefahren ist konnte man die Dinger auch vernünftig springen für Vollgas waren sie halt eindeutig zu kurz. Mal schauen wie es jetzt aussieht, bin den neuen kram noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## mac80 (23. Mai 2012)

Wieder feinste Bilder von Dir Linda


----------



## Sansarah (23. Mai 2012)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen...Top


----------



## Mürre (23. Mai 2012)

Den unteren Table kann man immernoch überspringen hat sich nix geändert und oben die Bremse reingebaut


----------



## missmarple (23. Mai 2012)

Hier ein paar Aufnahmen von mir vom Sonntag. Ein paar mehr gibt's noch im Album, der Rest schlummert noch auf der Festplatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2012)

alles feinste bilder  und ... WOW ... sogar Al Borland fährt in beerfelden


----------



## Intro (23. Mai 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> alles feinste bilder  und ... WOW ... sogar Al Borland fährt in beerfelden



XTREM stark fällt mir eben erst auf , du hast recht es ist AL auf dem erstn Bild

da sieht man dass das Fernsehn auch Al etwas dicker macht als er in echt ist


----------



## jatschek (24. Mai 2012)

@missmarple: Sehr schöne Bilder in vor allem super Qualität. Du beherrscht dein Handwerk.


----------



## Kaena (24. Mai 2012)

mac80 schrieb:


> Wieder feinste Bilder von Dir Linda



Mac, verzeih mir! Ich hatte dich ganz vergessen. Wie schauts mit dem We aus? Vielen Dank auch


----------



## missmarple (24. Mai 2012)

Danke!


----------



## mac80 (24. Mai 2012)

Kaena schrieb:


> Mac, verzeih mir! Ich hatte dich ganz vergessen. Wie schauts mit dem We aus? Vielen Dank auch



Das ist kein Problem, wäre sowieso nur rumgehumpelt und kann nicht richtig in die Knie gehen. Verg. Do./Vatertag bin ich dort auf der schwarzen aus der Kurve geschmiert, beim Versuch den noch zu fangen hab ich mir dann das re. Bein ganz doof verdreht bzw. überdehnt (war eine offene Rechtskurve). Der darauf folgende Tag nahmen die Schmerzen zu...

Aber es geht schon wieder etwas besser und ich kann mich über Deine und MissMarpels Bilder freuen 

Dieses We. werde ich das Bein noch schonen müssen (zudem am Bodensee). Beim nächsten Mal!!

Viele Grüße.


Marcus


ps.: 
@kaena: Das dritte ist mein Favorit (der hier gez.).
@missmarple: Besonders das erste (der hier gezeigten) finde ich pers. sehr gelungen.


----------



## missmarple (24. Mai 2012)

Danke, mac! 


Nachschub:


----------



## Lorenz M. (24. Mai 2012)

da hab ich wohl mit den Bilder kein Glück, bei all den schönen Bilder ist keins von mir dabei


----------



## xfauxpasx (24. Mai 2012)

Danke für das schöne Foto!



missmarple schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (24. Mai 2012)

Lorenz M. schrieb:


> da hab ich wohl mit den Bilder kein Glück, bei all den schönen Bilder ist keins von mir dabei


Ich hab noch 'ne Ladung auf der Festplatte... Bike / Klamotten??????
Ach so, wir waren allerdings erst nachmittags vor Ort. 



xfauxpasx schrieb:


> Danke für das schöne Foto!


Ahhh, gern geschehen. Dann ist das letzte obendrüber wohl offensichtlich auch von Dir - und von Winterberg hab ich auch noch eins (Nr. 97 Rookies Cup, oder?!), das hab ich aber noch nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## xfauxpasx (24. Mai 2012)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 'ne Ladung auf der Festplatte... Bike / Klamotten??????
> Ach so, wir waren allerdings erst nachmittags vor Ort.
> 
> 
> Ahhh, gern geschehen. Dann ist das letzte obendrüber wohl offensichtlich auch von Dir - und von Winterberg hab ich auch noch eins (Nr. 97 Rookies Cup, oder?!), das hab ich aber noch nicht hochgeladen.



Ah cool. Praktisch so eine Fotografin, die überall ist wo man gerade fährt 
Würde mich über das Foto vom RDC freuen. Ich schick dir mal meine eMail Adresse per PM.


----------



## blutrausch (24. Mai 2012)

Am Montag werde ich die Saison für mich auch mal einleuten...also bitte alle ne Portion Ruhe und mehr Zeit mitbringen


----------



## Kaena (25. Mai 2012)

mac80 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem, wäre sowieso nur rumgehumpelt und kann nicht richtig in die Knie gehen. Verg. Do./Vatertag bin ich dort auf der schwarzen aus der Kurve geschmiert, beim Versuch den noch zu fangen hab ich mir dann das re. Bein ganz doof verdreht bzw. überdehnt (war eine offene Rechtskurve). Der darauf folgende Tag nahmen die Schmerzen zu...
> 
> Aber es geht schon wieder etwas besser und ich kann mich über Deine und MissMarpels Bilder freuen
> 
> ...



So was dummes  Ich wünsche dir rasche und gute Besserung, Mac!!!!
Zum Glück ist nichts gebrochen!
Und viel Spaß am Bodensee 


noch ein bissel Nachschub vom Sonntag


----------



## missmarple (25. Mai 2012)

Palim palim... 

















Mehr im Album bzw. die Tage hier.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Mai 2012)

Herein.......

Hallo Marpelchen, hast Du eine Flasche Bilder für die Jungs dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (25. Mai 2012)

Ein kleines Fläschchen hab ich noch, Krötsche!


----------



## scottvoltage83 (25. Mai 2012)

also ich war am 20ten auch das erste mal da. en kumpel hat mich mitgnomme war echt geil ich fahr meisstens in Leogang und dafür das in Beerfelden nich viel höhnmeter sin ischs echt glunge richtig spassig. ich komm na öffters und bring noch andre kumpels mit darauf könnt ihr ein lasse Gruss Martin


----------



## Lorenz M. (26. Mai 2012)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 'ne Ladung auf der Festplatte... Bike / Klamotten??????
> Ach so, wir waren allerdings erst nachmittags vor Ort.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lorenz M. (26. Mai 2012)

Einen Kollegen hab ich schon gefunden 
Mich selbst aber noch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. Mai 2012)

Knorze


----------



## Zottel23 (26. Mai 2012)

Also will am montag wieder mit nem kumpel da sein. Freu mich schon.

Gruß zottel

Ps bin der langsame der im weg steht  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## missmarple (26. Mai 2012)

Lorenz M. schrieb:


> Einen Kollegen hab ich schon gefunden
> Mich selbst aber noch nicht.


Ich schon!  Allerdings muss ich die Bilder noch "webtauglich" machen...


----------



## missmarple (26. Mai 2012)




----------



## Lorenz M. (26. Mai 2012)

Danke missmarple


----------



## mr_seatgrab (26. Mai 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1131222
Der Tag heute war nicht so erquickend zum Fotografieren. Mein einziges schönes heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (27. Mai 2012)

loooool is des ne marzocchi 66?


----------



## PremiumNick (27. Mai 2012)

nein ne manitou travis..


----------



## Lorenz M. (27. Mai 2012)

PremiumNick schrieb:


> nein ne manitou travis..




richtig

btw: bin morgen wieder in beerfelden


----------



## Zottel23 (27. Mai 2012)

Bin morgen auch da...kumpel hat grad abgesagt :-( 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dh-noob (29. Mai 2012)

Hier auch mal Fotos von einer kurzen Knipsersession:





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1133429


----------



## Sansarah (31. Mai 2012)

Voten pls 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1134120


----------



## mac80 (2. Juni 2012)




----------



## DrMainhattan (3. Juni 2012)

Vadder & Sohn, sehr cooles Bild!


----------



## missmarple (3. Juni 2012)

Noch ein paar Bilderchen vom 20. Mai:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (3. Juni 2012)

Ach ja, an alle "Quereinsteiger" im Park die nach dem Liftausstieg nicht bis ganz hochschieben: wenn ihr schon die Strecke kreuzt guckt doch bitte wenigstens gründlich nach oben ob jemand angeschossen kommt - und falls keiner kommt beeilt Euch beim Kreuzen des Weges...... wär gestern fast 2x mit Leut zusammengekracht als ich von den Starttürmen oben den 1. Feldweg überqueren wollte und die da gemütlich genau auf der Strecke rumstanden..... mehr als ärgerlich!


----------



## jatschek (4. Juni 2012)

Wiedermal sehr lobenswerte Bilder Missmarple. Die Schärfe und Farben sind der Hammer. 

Glaub da muss ich doch mal wieder nach Beerfelden kommen...  

@DrMainhattan: Die werden es nie lernen, die gibts leider in jedem Park.


----------



## missmarple (4. Juni 2012)

jatschek schrieb:


> Wiedermal sehr lobenswerte Bilder Missmarple. Die Schärfe und Farben sind der Hammer.



Danke!


----------



## Habib (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo

Am 27.5 war auch ein Fotograf im Park und hat den ganzen Tag Fotos gemacht. Weiß irgendjemand wer das war? ich hab leider den namen und die HP von ihm vergessen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Juni 2012)

Wer ist am Donnerstag da auch wenn´s schiffen sollte?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. Juni 2012)

Werden Samstag hinfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (6. Juni 2012)

Bin Donnerstag mit aller Voraussicht da. Bring noch wen mit. 
Sollte kurz vorher die Welt untergehn, bitte ich um Nachsicht wenn ich es dann doch nicht schaffe!


555


----------



## -Itchy- (9. Juni 2012)

Hoffe bei dem guy mit der kaputten kniescheibe heute... ist soweit wieder alles ok... bzw. das es schnell wieder wird!
Sah übel aus ! 

Gute Besserung !


----------



## hergie (10. Juni 2012)

Gestern (Samstag) wurde unter anderem am Zielsprung geknipst, weiß jemand ob und falls wo man die Bilder sehen kann?


----------



## Funyy (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,
Habe fragen zum Bikepark.
Ich bin ziemlicher Anfänger und wollte mal in Beerfelden vorbei schauen.
Kann ich als Anfänger dort hin bzw. ist es fuer Anfänger geeignet?
Kann schon ganz gut springen usw.
LG Funyy


----------



## T.Theis (10. Juni 2012)

Hey,
schau dir die Strecke vorher gut an, übertreibs nicht und frag einfach mal ob jemand mit dir 2-3 Runden zum Eingewöhnen fährt, dann klappt das schon in Beerfelden. 

Du hast ausreichend die Möglichkeit die Chickenways zu benutzen, von daher, keine Panik.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## PremiumNick (10. Juni 2012)

Hey,

einmal wie Tobias schon gesagt hat: vorher die Strecken anschauen, dann passiert einem nichts. Was man sich nicht traut kann man immer umfahren. 

Ich würde noch ergänzen den "kleinen" Park nicht zu Unterschätzen.
Das ist mMn der Hauptgrund für Unfälle dort, und nicht etwa angeblich schlecht gebaute Strecken.

Wünsche viel spaß dort


----------



## Marc555 (10. Juni 2012)

Moinsen,
heute wurde gegen 14.00h an dem Wallride fotografiert.
Wäre schön wenn die Bilder von meinem Sproß was geworden sind (äääh meine natürlich auch....)
Blaues O´Neal Mayhem Jersey mit weißem Kona Bike und weißes Fox Jersey mit schwarzem Canyon Bike.
Viiiiieeeelen Dank schon mal.

Gruß
Nik und Marc


----------



## donnersberger (10. Juni 2012)

Hab heute zwischen 14.30-18.00 bissl auf der roten und schwarzen rumgeknipst
Klück müsch


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Juni 2012)




----------



## Zottel23 (18. Juni 2012)

am WE keiner Bilder gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juni 2012)

ne... profibildermacher waren bei uns in HD


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (18. Juni 2012)

Bittteeee Bittteeee Weg mit dieser neuen Verwirrten Dirtline Variationa uf der roten 

Absprung aus ner kurve, senkrechte landung, komische wellen... ??
Da war ja das alte noch schöner zu fahren..

Nicht böse gemeint. Aber 2 schöne Große Tables, mit ordentlichem absprung und Landung würden es doch super tun..


----------



## Mürre (19. Juni 2012)

Ja das meine ich auch. 2 schöne Tables und nicht sowas, aber jetzt wirds hier wieder losgehen...


----------



## USB (19. Juni 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bittteeee Bittteeee Weg mit dieser neuen Verwirrten Dirtline Variationa uf der roten
> 
> Absprung aus ner kurve, senkrechte landung, komische wellen... ??
> Da war ja das alte noch schöner zu fahren..
> ...


----------



## Menuett (19. Juni 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bittteeee Bittteeee Weg mit dieser neuen Verwirrten Dirtline Variationa uf der roten
> 
> Absprung aus ner kurve, senkrechte landung, komische wellen... ??
> Da war ja das alte noch schöner zu fahren..
> ...


----------



## grue (19. Juni 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bittteeee Bittteeee Weg mit dieser neuen Verwirrten Dirtline Variationa uf der roten
> 
> Absprung aus ner kurve, senkrechte landung, komische wellen... ??
> Da war ja das alte noch schöner zu fahren..
> ...


----------



## esmirald_h (19. Juni 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bittteeee Bittteeee Weg mit dieser neuen Verwirrten Dirtline Variationa uf der roten
> 
> Absprung aus ner kurve, senkrechte landung, komische wellen... ??
> Da war ja das alte noch schöner zu fahren..
> ...


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Juni 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bittteeee Bittteeee Weg mit dieser neuen Verwirrten Dirtline Variationa uf der roten
> 
> Absprung aus ner kurve, senkrechte landung, komische wellen... ??
> Da war ja das alte noch schöner zu fahren..
> ...



no offense intended


----------



## Cruise (19. Juni 2012)

Die Rechts-Links vor dem ersten Table ist fies zu fahren, zumindest war es im Regen so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floom (19. Juni 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bittteeee Bittteeee Weg mit dieser neuen Verwirrten Dirtline Variationa uf der roten
> 
> Absprung aus ner kurve, senkrechte landung, komische wellen... ??
> Da war ja das alte noch schöner zu fahren..
> ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2012)

build your park odda wat? 

gibbts das parkbuilding tool zum download??


----------



## evilesel (19. Juni 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bittteeee Bittteeee Weg mit dieser neuen Verwirrten Dirtline Variationa uf der roten
> 
> Absprung aus ner kurve, senkrechte landung, komische wellen... ??
> Da war ja das alte noch schöner zu fahren..
> ...


----------



## TheDon (19. Juni 2012)

Manche Liftbügel ham so nen unnötigen rießen drecks Hartplastiklumpen, der immer am Lenker reibt. Andere Bügel sind ok, so jeder 2te schätz ich.
Könnt ihr nicht einheitlich nur die gescheiten Bügel einbauen?

Hab mich saumäßig aufgeregt weil mein neuer Lenker jetzt Macken hat, hab dann halt immer die Hand dazwischen, aber die Macken warn leider schon zu tief zum rauspolieren.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Juni 2012)

TheDon schrieb:


> Manche Liftbügel ham so nen unnötigen rießen drecks Hartplastiklumpen, der immer am Lenker reibt. Andere Bügel sind ok, so jeder 2te schätz ich.
> Könnt ihr nicht einheitlich nur die gescheiten Bügel einbauen?
> 
> Hab mich saumäßig aufgeregt weil mein neuer Lenker jetzt Macken hat, hab dann halt immer die Hand dazwischen, aber die Macken warn leider schon zu tief zum rauspolieren.



eine runde mitleid ......   ooohhhhhh


----------



## schablone (19. Juni 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Bittteeee Bittteeee Weg mit dieser neuen Verwirrten Dirtline Variationa uf der roten
> 
> Absprung aus ner kurve, senkrechte landung, komische wellen... ??
> Da war ja das alte noch schöner zu fahren..
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (19. Juni 2012)

Wir würden gern am Samstag über Nacht bleiben falls das Wetter passt. Hat dort schonmal jemand was gegen ein kleines Zelt am Rand des Parkplatzes gehabt?  Beim BNNR sind ja so einige Zelte aufgebaut aber sonst?


----------



## hergie (20. Juni 2012)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wir würden gern am Samstag über Nacht bleiben falls das Wetter passt. Hat dort schonmal jemand was gegen ein kleines Zelt am Rand des Parkplatzes gehabt?  Beim BNNR sind ja so einige Zelte aufgebaut aber sonst?



Die letzten Jahre haben öfters auf dem Parkplatz Zelte gestanden. Vor kurzem hat der Bikepark aber via Facebook bekanntgegeben, dass das Zelten aufm Parkplatz (mit Ausnahme des BBNR) verboten ist.


----------



## Simbl (20. Juni 2012)

Ok dann lassen wir das. Gibts in Beerfelden nen Campingplatz?


----------



## hergie (20. Juni 2012)

> Campingmöglichkeiten gibt es in Beerfelden oder Hetzbach, genauere  Infos bei Touristik-Information Beerfelder Land, Tel.: 06068-930320


Auch vom Bikepark vie FB


----------



## Simbl (20. Juni 2012)

Ok danke


----------



## Sir_D (21. Juni 2012)

Servus Park-Nutzer,

das Ende der Roten wird weitergebaut und ist noch nicht im Endzustand!

Bei diesem Projekt war ich leider nicht dabei und konnte wie ihr nur das "Ergebnis" sehen 
Auch die Landungen der Drop-Battereie stehen noch auf´m Zettel für dieses Jahr! 
Keine Panik, ich sagte euch bereits...wir können nicht hexen!

Dazu kommt erschwerend das ich derzeit noch mit nem Kreuzbandriss zu tun habe und selbst nicht bauen kann und Werner sehr viel im Laden zu tun hat!
Also, Spritze aus´m Arm- stabile Seitenlage- gucken was der Ball macht!
Wir sind dran ! 

Ps. Auch das Problem einiger Liftbügel ist uns bekannt, und auch da wurde soweit ich weiß bereits mit "Doppelmayr" verhandelt( Lifthersteller) und was ins Rollen gebracht...

Ride on 
Chris


----------



## grue (21. Juni 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Servus Park-Nutzer,
> 
> das Ende der Roten wird weitergebaut und ist noch nicht im Endzustand!
> 
> Bei diesem Projekt war ich leider nicht dabei und konnte wie ihr nur das "Ergebnis" sehen



Vorschlag: Die neuen Anlieger wieder weg und einfach einen langen (3-4m "Tischfläche") Table mit schön geshaptem Absprung da hin. Dann kann man den Speed den man da hat auch "sinnvoll" einsetzen.



> Ps. Auch das Problem einiger Liftbügel ist uns bekannt, und auch da wurde soweit ich weiß bereits mit "Doppelmayr" verhandelt( Lifthersteller) und was ins Rollen gebracht...



Wobei da auch das gute alte Stück Schlauch am Lenker hilft. Das Problem mit scheuernden/kratzenden/schleifenden Bügelstangen hat eh jeder Bikepark mit Schlepper (zumindest jeder in dem ich bisher war).


----------



## Sir_D (21. Juni 2012)

grue schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Die neuen Anlieger wieder weg und einfach einen langen (3-4m "Tischfläche") Table mit schön geshaptem Absprung da hin. Dann kann man den Speed den man da hat auch "sinnvoll" einsetzen.



"Gefällt mir" !


----------



## Tribal84 (21. Juni 2012)

die neuen in wildbad sind ziemlich perfekt..werde beim nächstenmal dort ein wenig spicken..sollten wir genauso bauen und sind schon etwas größer


----------



## Menuett (21. Juni 2012)

grue schrieb:


> Wobei da auch das gute alte Stück Schlauch am Lenker hilft. Das Problem mit scheuernden/kratzenden/schleifenden Bügelstangen hat eh jeder Bikepark mit Schlepper (zumindest jeder in dem ich bisher war).



Das Problem sehe ich gar nicht darin das die Dinger den Lenker zerkratzten, weil da hilft wirklich die Stelle einfach abzukleben. Das viel größere Problem ist, das bei Rädern mit kurzen Radstand, dieser Kunstoffknubbel sich sehr gerne am Lenker verhagt und das aussteigen aus dem Lift zum Glücksspiel wird. Habe es nun schon öfter gesehen/gehört das sich Leute deswegen echt blöd abgelegt haben....:thumbdown: 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (21. Juni 2012)

sorry aber heul doch 
biste schon ind wildbad oder albstadt ankerlift gefahren? da brauchst noch technik oder kraft ! beerfelden hat den wohl einfachsten lift aller Zeiten..lern damit umzugehen fertig..


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Juni 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> Servus Park-Nutzer,
> 
> das Ende der Roten wird weitergebaut und ist noch nicht im Endzustand!
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal ein entspanntes Statement   Ich freu mich auf schön geformte Landungen an der Dreier-Drop-Batterie.

Gute Besserung für dein Kreuzband!


----------



## Cruise (21. Juni 2012)

Hmmm... Ich hatte noch nie Lenkerkontakt mit dem Anker, mach ich was falsch?
Ich halt den mit der rechten Hand fest und so ist der immer mind. 20cm vom Lenker weg.


----------



## Menuett (21. Juni 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> sorry aber heul doch
> biste schon ind wildbad oder albstadt ankerlift gefahren? da brauchst noch technik oder kraft ! beerfelden hat den wohl einfachsten lift aller Zeiten..lern damit umzugehen fertig..



Nein bin ich nicht, möchte ich dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht, weil ich in Beerfelden schon froh bin wenn ich den Lift oben abbekomme...
Und so dämlich kann ich mich auch nicht anstellen, denn ich bin bei weitem nicht die einzige die mit dem Knubbel massive Probleme hat


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juni 2012)

er wollt einfach nur mal ne frau dissen


----------



## Menuett (21. Juni 2012)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> er wollt einfach nur mal ne frau dissen



Na dann ist ja jetzt alles gut 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tribal84 (21. Juni 2012)

woher soll ich denn wissen das es weiblich ist 
was nichts daran ändert das meine freundin damit überhaupt keine Probleme hat..vieles ist da einfach Hausgemacht..


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Juni 2012)

muss trotzdem nicht bedeuten muss das andere deswegen auch keine haben, evtl kann dafür Menuett besser kochen....oder so


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juni 2012)

jaaa genau ...kochen... das wolltest du sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Juni 2012)

die Gedanken sind frei...


----------



## sic_ (23. Juni 2012)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich morgen nach Befe fahre oder nicht..
Auf große Wartezeiten wie am Anfang der Saison hab ich aber keine wirkliche lust. Ob der Besucherandrang durch das Nightbike-Event wohl geringer ausfallen wird?


----------



## widdy75 (23. Juni 2012)

Wenn du Zuhause bleibst isses schon mal einer weniger! ;-)


----------



## Simbl (23. Juni 2012)

Hat Spaß gemacht heute. Könnt öfters so lange aufhaben ;-)


----------



## Downhiller16 (24. Juni 2012)

Wer hatte den alles gestern beim nightride bilder gemacht ? da schon recht viele Fotografen , teilweise da waren  und es war wirklich gut , kann man echt öfter machen , wenn es sich für den Park gelohnt hatte )


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (25. Juni 2012)

Review zum Nightride, bin um kurz nach 18 Uhr angekommen, war noch recht viel los. Wurde dann Stunde um Stunde weniger. Anfangs noch eigentlich "ganz normales fahren" wurde es doch dann so gegen 21 Uhr interessant. die unebenheiten verschwanden im leicht dunklen wald, die fahrten wurden leicht langsamer,...war aber mal sehr interessant zu sehen wie es ist mit vollgas durch den doch schon fast dunklen wald zu fahren ist, ohne licht. die vorletzte fahrt ging nur noch weil ich die strecke gekannt habe und in etwa wusste was an schlägen und wellen kam. um 21.55 uhr startete ich dann die wirklich letzte fahrt, glücklicherweise muss ich sagen bin ich genau vor einem mit licht losgefahren, das war zufall und mein glück), obwohl ich anschlag gefahren bin war der mit licht immer am rad hinter mir dran und ich musste mich ehrlich bei ihm bedanken im ziel, ich hätte nichts mehr gesehen, es war stock duster auf der rennstrecke von 2011. das hätte ich nicht gedacht, nichts mehr gesehen, wahnsinn. vor mir fuhr mein riesiger schatten, total geil. ich würde es begrüßen wenn es eventuell mal bis 24 uhr geht, dann mit vorgabe jeder mit licht ab der Uhrzeit X. das wäre mal was cooles. aber so wars auch geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Juni 2012)

wird das mal wiederholt? ... hätt ich auch echt mal bock drauf


----------



## smarty281 (27. Juni 2012)

tribal84 schrieb:


> woher soll ich denn wissen das es weiblich ist
> was nichts daran ändert das meine freundin damit überhaupt keine probleme hat..vieles ist da einfach hausgemacht..




verlobte!!!!! Du bauer:d:d:d


----------



## Tribal84 (28. Juni 2012)

verlobte, freundin... ach alles das gleiche


----------



## Menuett (28. Juni 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> woher soll ich denn wissen das es weiblich ist
> was nichts daran ändert das meine freundin damit überhaupt keine Probleme hat..vieles ist da einfach Hausgemacht..



Frag mal deine Freundin wieviele am Ladys Open damit Probleme hatten...sofern sie es mitbekommen hat 

Außerdem ist deine Freundin auch schon wieder en Stückl größer als ich, vielleicht reicht das ja schon damit man keine Probleme bekommt


----------



## Marc555 (28. Juni 2012)

Gibt es denn wirklich nur  5 Bilder auf Facebook vom Nightride?
Nach der Anzahl der Fotografen müsste hier eigentlich der Topf am überquellen sein. Habt ihr alle die Speicherkarten verloren? 

555


----------



## jatschek (28. Juni 2012)

Menuett schrieb:


> Außerdem ist deine Freundin auch schon wieder en Stückl größer als ich, vielleicht reicht das ja schon damit man keine Probleme bekommt



Oder sie stellt sich einfach besser an.


----------



## el-loco (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,weiss jemand wie es dem Fahrer geht den sie heute mit dem Rettungshubschrauber abgeholt haben?


----------



## smarty281 (30. Juni 2012)

Rettungshubschrauber OMG!!!!


----------



## Asper (1. Juli 2012)

Hat auch jemand ne Ahnung was es mit den Polizisten auf sich hatte die den Trail entlang gerannt sind?... hoffe das es ist nicht allzu schlimm ist. 

Gute Besserung an denjenigen!


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (1. Juli 2012)

Jo wir haben die Ärtzte fast umgefahren .. War ziemlich viel los an der Roten Strecke 

Weiß jemand wo es die Bilder von gestern 3006.12 gibt ?
Währe nett, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enzu (1. Juli 2012)

Ich war der gestern mitm kaputten Arm, bin aber leider ein Anfänger was solche Fotos angeht und passende Equipment hat wohl auch gefehlt denk ich.
Ich bin auch lieber auf dem Rad, aber das ging ja nicht, deswegen sind sie jetzt nich so ultra gut und scharf, kann sie aber gerne hochladen.


----------



## el-loco (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo enzu,da haben wir uns untehalten,ich bin der mit dem Monsterhelm und dem weissen Canyon,mich hats gestern auch zerbroeselt (Wade brutal gezerrt  ) 

Her mit den Bildern


----------



## enzu (1. Juli 2012)

Hab alle Bilder nun oben, sind in meinem Fotoalbum, hab sie so gut es geht bearbeitet.


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (1. Juli 2012)

Leider keine von uns dabei, aber trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Mürre (1. Juli 2012)

Wo hatts denn einen so zerlegt, dass der Hubschraube kommen musst???? 
Von meiner Seite dann gute Besserung und alles Gute!!

Die Polizisten wollten bestimmt nur eine allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle oder Geschwindigkeitsmessung machen. Der Staat braucht Geld und Mountainbiker sind im Moment sowieso im Fadenkreuz!


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (1. Juli 2012)

Soweit ich weiß hats den am Northshore der so steil nach unten geht, (An der Kreuzung von Rot,Schwarz und Blau, da wo das Schild mim Toenkopf ist) unten rausgekickt ziemlich übel so wies ausgesehe hat ... Gute Besserung auch von mir ..


----------



## KonaBikerM (1. Juli 2012)

oooohhhh, gute besserung, aber das ist schon der zweite dens an der stelle so zerlegt das der heli kommen musste!!!!! beide anscheinen wegen eines nosedives. der andere hatte irgendwas im rücken und wurde glaube ich operiert


----------



## sic_ (1. Juli 2012)

Da gibts aber auch einen ordentlichen kick aufs Hinterrad..
Ist ein bekanntes "Problem" und wurde vor einigen Seiten schon komplett durchgekaut.

Es ist schade das sich immer wieder welche, aufgrund des merkwürdigen Shapes einiger Bauten, so zerlegen.


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (1. Juli 2012)

Man muss ziemlich weit rechts abspringen, sonst bekommt man den bekannten "kick" auf Hinterrad, ja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (2. Juli 2012)

Hasendraht scheint in Beerfelden auch Mangelware zu sein. Ich und auch andere haben das am Anfang der Saison schon bemängelt, bisher ist nichts passiert. Zu den Haufen hinten auf dem Feld wurde eigentlich auch alles gesagt.
Zum Glück bin ich nicht gezwungen nach Beerfelden zu fahren und gestern war auch vorläufig mein letzter Besuch, zumindest bis sich da was getan hat (würde ja auch selber mit anpacken, wenn das gewollt wäre? ).


----------



## EL Pablo (2. Juli 2012)

birk schrieb:


> hasendraht scheint in beerfelden auch mangelware zu sein. Ich und auch andere haben das am anfang der saison schon bemängelt, bisher ist nichts passiert. Zu den haufen hinten auf dem feld wurde eigentlich auch alles gesagt.
> Zum glück bin ich nicht gezwungen nach beerfelden zu fahren und gestern war auch vorläufig mein letzter besuch, zumindest bis sich da was getan hat (würde ja auch selber mit anpacken, wenn das gewollt wäre? ).



+1


----------



## Zottel23 (2. Juli 2012)

also ich als anfänger bin mit dem park zufrieden 

Werde wohl spätestens in zwei wochen wieder da sein.


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (2. Juli 2012)

Der Hasendraht hat mir besonders an der Wallride unten gefehlt...


----------



## Sansarah (2. Juli 2012)

Bitte helft alle mit 

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (2. Juli 2012)

Jup, sowas hatten wir auch letztens, wird noch dran gearbeitet in BW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (7. Juli 2012)

War schön leer heute. Waren zwei Fotografen auf der Strecke. Hoffe die beiden stellen ihre Bilder hier rein. Hab ein blau,gelb,rot,schwarz,weiß,goldenes Nicolai


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juli 2012)

sag doch einfach dein bike is augenkrebs bunt


----------



## Arthur27 (7. Juli 2012)

War heute nach über 2 Jahren Abstinenz mal wieder in Beerfelden. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, werde in Zukunft wohl öfter vorbeischauen.

Allerdings hätte ich da noch einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Könnte man nicht auf die Skipiste ne fette Dual Slalom Strecke zimmern ? Hätte auch nix dagegen wenn ein paar Skifahrer diese im Winter benutzen


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juli 2012)

hui da vote ich auch mal für


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2012)

Kurze Frage:

Wie war das Wetter heute und wie sind die Strecken? Also ehr nass, feucht oder trocken. Danke


----------



## Simbl (7. Juli 2012)

Der Boden war leicht feucht. War also ideal.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## tfdelacruz (11. Juli 2012)

Jemand morgen am Start?


----------



## hergie (11. Juli 2012)

Jop, entweder zu dritt oder zu viert.


----------



## luftleer (11. Juli 2012)

Hat es in Beerfelden eigentlich auch nen Hochdruckreiniger (für´s Bike ). Falls ja, kost der was?

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (12. Juli 2012)

ja hat, kostet nix ( es sei denn das hat sich im letzten Monat geändert)


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2012)

falls einer vom park hier mitliest... 

ich bin am 29.07 in der nähe nen marathon fahren und würde danach mit meinem junior mal vorbei kommen.
ist es möglich *EIN MAL* mit meinem junior (fast 6) zu testen ob wir zusammen den lift schaffen ohne gleich ne karte zu kaufen? wenn das klappt holen wir natürlich karten


----------



## jan84 (12. Juli 2012)

birk schrieb:


> hasendraht scheint in beerfelden auch mangelware zu sein. Ich und auch andere haben das am anfang der saison schon bemängelt, bisher ist nichts passiert. Zu den haufen hinten auf dem feld wurde eigentlich auch alles gesagt.
> Zum glück bin ich nicht gezwungen nach beerfelden zu fahren und gestern war auch vorläufig mein letzter besuch, zumindest bis sich da was getan hat (würde ja auch selber mit anpacken, wenn das gewollt wäre? ).



+1


----------



## Zottel23 (13. Juli 2012)

Ist die Strecke auch Donnerstags auf? Hab gedacht nur Samstag und Sonntag?


----------



## Arthur27 (13. Juli 2012)

Während den Sommerferien auch Do + Fr, ansonsten nur am WE


----------



## Zottel23 (13. Juli 2012)

das is ja klasse.... gut zu wissen


----------



## bikebuster90 (18. Juli 2012)

wer ist am freitag den 20.07.2012 in beerfelden am start? 
wetter scheint stabil zu bleiben


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (19. Juli 2012)

evtl am Sonntag vor Ort +2


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (19. Juli 2012)

Wir sind am Samstag 21. (übermorgen) zu 5. am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (19. Juli 2012)

;-)


----------



## Arthur27 (19. Juli 2012)

Was hat dich denn genau gestört ?

Meinst du die schwarze/graue ganz rechts ?


----------



## Mürre (20. Juli 2012)

Soll sie asphaltiert werden?
Finde eher schlimm das, speziell auf der schwarzen in den engen Kurven, wieder viel zu viel abgekürzt wird. Da lag mal was im Weg, damit gerade nicht einfach geradeaus gefahren werden kann....


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (20. Juli 2012)

Wir haben auch gehört das derzeit einiges ausgebessert werden sollte, fahren jetzt nach Lac Blanc am Sonntag


----------



## theREALope (20. Juli 2012)

Mürre schrieb:


> Soll sie asphaltiert werden?
> Finde eher schlimm das, speziell auf der schwarzen in den engen Kurven, wieder viel zu viel abgekürzt wird. Da lag mal was im Weg, damit gerade nicht einfach geradeaus gefahren werden kann....


 

nix neues in beerfelden, streckenpflege  der war gut


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Juli 2012)

problem ist einfach, legste was in den weg macht es der nächste wieder weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (20. Juli 2012)

Dann würde ich denjenigen die einfach etwas an der Strecke verändern einen sofortigen Verweis erteilen. Kann ja wohl nicht sein das irgendwelche Leute nur weil sie keine Kurven fahren können oder wollen sich in nem Bikepark ne eigene Linie bauen. 
Was ist denn das Problem an der Strecke neben dem Lift? Sie ist mittlerweile recht fest und fährt sich raus aber sonst ist die Strecke doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Juli 2012)

da haste recht !! 
war leider schon paar wochen nicht in bf um die streckenverhältnisse zu beurteilen aber meine verlobte geht morgen und berichtet mir


----------



## iRider (20. Juli 2012)

theREALope schrieb:


> nix neues in beerfelden, streckenpflege  der war gut



Deshalb ist Beerfelden auch nicht einer von den Parks wo die Kiddies auf ihren Dirt Hardtails an einem DH-Bike locker dranbleiben können. 

Das Letzte was ich in einem Park will ist eine Forstautobahn mit Anliegern und Sprüngen.


----------



## EL Pablo (20. Juli 2012)

das ist das eine. das problem ist aber eher, dass die linie inzwischen in teilen einfach nur noch geradeaus führt, weil jeder die kurven abgekürzt hat.


----------



## macmaegges (20. Juli 2012)

ich wollte eigentlich nicht, aber muss doch    no offense ! 



iRider schrieb:


> Deshalb ist Beerfelden auch nicht einer von den Parks wo die Kiddies auf ihren Dirt Hardtails an einem DH-Bike locker dranbleiben können. ...



Tues vs FR HT


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Juli 2012)

ok, das gilt nicht radde ist ein tier auf dem ht


----------



## macmaegges (21. Juli 2012)

das is nich radde...


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Juli 2012)

*Hat  zufällig jemand gestern abend das Kennzeichen des silbernen 3er BMWs gesehn,  der gegen 18:10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz hinten gedriftet ist? war wohl nen 330d e46.. hat nen kumpel das komplette heck/seite seines autos verballert mit steinschlag...bitte um mithilfe..anzeige gegen unbekannt usw. ist erstellt...hatte ein polnisches kennzeichen!
*


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Juli 2012)

macmaegges schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich nicht, aber muss doch    no offense !
> 
> 
> 
> Tues vs FR HT



geil


----------



## mr_seatgrab (23. Juli 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand Bilder vom Samstag?
Hab zwei Fotografen auf der Schwarzen gesehen, wär schön wenn die sich melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (27. Juli 2012)

Gestern war echt klasse. 20-30 Leute da max. Sonne ohne Ende...

Bisserl es gestern übertrieben. Kein Sturz, aber mal kurz Mantel von der Felge und mit rechtem Pedal aufgesetzt:


----------



## Zottel23 (30. Juli 2012)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> *Hat  zufällig jemand gestern abend das Kennzeichen des silbernen 3er BMWs gesehn,  der gegen 18:10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz hinten gedriftet ist? war wohl nen 330d e46.. hat nen kumpel das komplette heck/seite seines autos verballert mit steinschlag...bitte um mithilfe..anzeige gegen unbekannt usw. ist erstellt...hatte ein polnisches kennzeichen!*


 

sorry, hab auch leider nur gesehen, dass es ein polnisches Kennzeichen war.


----------



## LoffelderBuh (30. Juli 2012)

habe gehört der bikepark beer. verkauft  bikes.
weiß da jmd waas genaueres und vorallem wieviel die kosten.
danke im vorraus


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Juli 2012)

sind die net alle geklaut worden?


----------



## Kontragonist (30. Juli 2012)

Die Klamotten werden doch immer nach der Saison verhökert, oder? Da sind noch ein paar Tage Zeit


----------



## LoffelderBuh (30. Juli 2012)

stimmt


----------



## KonaBikerM (31. Juli 2012)

werner hatte doch neue bikes gekauft nach dem diebstahl und ja ich glaub die werden verkauft


----------



## LoffelderBuh (31. Juli 2012)

weißt du zufällig in welcher preiskategorie die sich bewegen?


----------



## hergie (1. August 2012)

LoffelderBuh schrieb:


> weißt du zufällig in welcher preiskategorie die sich bewegen?



Letztes Jahr haben die Kona DH'ler 1000 oder 1200 gekostet meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoffelderBuh (1. August 2012)

ok. danke!


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2012)

Ich war heute mal wieder vor Ort. Oh man, die Ausfahrt aus der Roten Strecke ist ja nun noch dümmer als jemals vermutet werden konnte. Was sind denn das für idiotische Hügel hinter dem ersten Table? Soll man die doublen? Irgendwann zerlegt es da mal einen. Ich muss sagen das der Rest vom Park ja ganz gut gemacht ist. Umso schlimmer das man dieses Ende einer Strecke nicht in den Griff bekommt. 2 ordentliche Speedtables und gut ist´s.  Man oh man. 

Interessant auch, dass jeder Depp auf der schwarzen Strecke sich seine eigene Linie fährt. Ich war völlig verwirrt von den ganzen Linien dort. Und wer keine Kurve fahren kann, fährt sich halt einfach ne Gerade in die Piste. Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. 

Ansonsten machts ja Laune. Curry und Himbeersahne waren lecker 

Ach ja, sobald die Kante vor dem Holzanlieger zum Roadgap 30cm hoch ist, könnte man die Anfahrt ja mal nachbessern.


----------



## sic_ (4. August 2012)

"Ganz gut gemacht" hat aber noch massig Spielraum nach oben.
Das Ende der Roten ist eine Klasse für sich. Der, der sich das ausgedacht hat, hat definitiv einen Preis verdient.
Der Streckenzustand ist im Allgemeinen ziemlich schlecht. Da reichts von Bremswellen die bald als Kicker durchgehen bis zur Steilabfahrt mit ihrem gekicke. Da gehört einfach so einiges richtig geshaped. Wirklich gut zu fahren sind nur die wenigsten Sachen.

Bei der schwarzen musste Ich aber auch staunen.
Da gibts alles von selbst reingefahrenen Linien bis zu massig Quereinsteigern.
Eigentlich traurig da man eigentlich etwas verbessern wollte, am Ende aber nur vieles verschlimmert hat.

Aber da kann man darüber hinwegsehen solange die Currywurst so bleibt wie sie ist


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (4. August 2012)

Massig Kritik gabs ja schon ewig. Angenommen wird auch nix. 
Egal, zum Glück gibt es ja Todtnau, Lac Blanc und Bmais


----------



## airgrabber (5. August 2012)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Ich war heute mal wieder vor Ort. Oh man, die Ausfahrt aus der Roten Strecke ist ja nun noch dümmer als jemals vermutet werden konnte. Was sind denn das für idiotische Hügel hinter dem ersten Table? Soll man die doublen?
> Ach ja, sobald die Kante vor dem Holzanlieger zum Roadgap 30cm hoch ist, könnte man die Anfahrt ja mal nachbessern. .....




Ich war gestern auch und hab das gleiche gedacht. Da war´s  ja davor noch besser. Entweder fehlen uns alle Skills für die Strecke oder sie is wirklich so schlecht?

Das soll jetzt nicht nur Kritik sein, denn manche Sachen sind auch gut, aber da sollte man echt was verbessern.


----------



## Dinner (5. August 2012)

Hi Leutz,

ich war jetzt die letzten drei Wochenenden in Folge da und mir gefällts immer besser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mal ne Frage zu den Bildern:
Wisst ihr, *wer am 22.07. und wer am 29.07. Bilder gemacht hat*?
Da hat es jeweils immer mal wieder hier und da geblitzt, aber ich bin nicht stehen geblieben, um mir ne V-Karte zu holen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ansonsten war ich gestern (am 04.08.) wieder da. Und diesmal bin ich  nach dem Wallride einfach mal abgestiegen und hab mir vom Fotografen ein  Kärtchen geholt.

Also Bilder Beerfelden Bikepark 04.08.2012 hier:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/dunkelbild/7711605436/in/photostream  (ab  dem 12.08. verfügbar)



Übrigens dazu:



Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> die Ausfahrt aus der Roten Strecke ist ja  nun noch dümmer als jemals vermutet werden konnte. Was sind denn das für  idiotische Hügel hinter dem ersten Table? Soll man die doublen?



ich bekomm es eigentlich ganz gut gebacken, den ersten davon voll weg zu  schlucken - das is halt schon fast "Arbeit", weil man so aktiv  mitfedern muss, dass man fast in den Lenker beißt - aber mir macht das  eigentlich Spaß. Und den zweiten kann man ja dann super springen.
Und danach kommen ja noch die zwei kleinen Hügel, da kommt man ja gut über beide drüber...

Ich denk halt, nicht jedes Hindernis findet jeder super perfekt. Die Mischung machts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. August 2012)

Die Ausfahrt auf der roten ist einfach unharmonisch. Man kann so schön Geschwindigkeit mitnehmen und wird dann durch solche Bauwerke sinnfrei eingebremst. Am Ende der schwarzen geht es doch auch ordentlich. Einfach 2 schöne Sprünge und gut is. Die ganzen Sprünge am Ende der Roten sind für gute Geschwindigkeiten einfach nicht. 

Man könnte einiges flüssiger und somit schneller bauen.

Auch dieses ständige kreuzen von Strecken  Kumpel hat sich gestern gelegt weil er geschaut hat ob er in die Strecke einfahren kann. Und das passiert ja nicht mit 5km/h. 

Die Anfahrt zum Double mit Holzlandung auf der roten war mal so genial und geschmeidig. Klar musste man seine Geschwindigkeit anpassen um nicht drüber zu fliegen, aber die war geil. Heute musste nen Haken schlagen. 

Ich muss aufhören, sonst fällt mir nochmehr ein. 
Ich geh jetzt mal mein Enduro bewegen.


----------



## Kontragonist (5. August 2012)

Joa mei, da Dinna 

Ich war letzte Wochen dort und hab noch mal ne Abnahme gemacht  
Ich find eigentlich immer noch alles geil, außer zwei Sachen:


Die "Wildwechsel" auf der schwarzen Strecke sollte man ggf. mal richtig zu mauern mit ein paar großen Findlingen oder wuchtigen Baumstämmen. Der Streckenverlauf ist mir da auch nicht immer klar 

Die zwei Buckel hinter dem ersten Table nach der roten Strecke könnte man vlt. etwas flacher machen, so dass man sie zum pushen benutzen kann. Im Augenblick komme ich auf den ersten so schnell drauf, dass das wegdrücken beinahe unmöglich wird und der zweite dann eher im Weg steht, als dass er noch mal Spaß macht. Lieber ein bisschen von den beiden abkratzen und nen dritten dahinter legen, dann hat man was zum Speed aufpumpen für Table #2 
Die Steilabfahrt kickt nicht! Wenn die wen kickt, dann liegt es am Fahrer  Bremswellen, lose Katzenköpfe, eingefahrene Kanten etc. gehören halt dazu. Neuer Hasendraht am Wallride wären möglicherweise noch ein nettes Gimmick 

Ach ja: das Nortshore-Gedöns am Anfang der Roten  weiß wer, warum das gesperrt ist? Das fand ich immer ganz witzig  Wenn es deswegen ist, weil man sich dann danach gegenseitig reinfährt, würde ich lieber den rechten, langweiligen Weg zu machen. Aber das ist wieder eine Frage des Geschmacks, funktionieren tut es ja.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (5. August 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Die zwei Buckel hinter dem ersten Table nach der roten Strecke könnte man vlt. etwas flacher machen, so dass man sie zum pushen benutzen kann. *Im Augenblick komme ich auf den ersten so schnell drauf, dass das wegdrücken beinahe unmöglich wird und der zweite dann eher im Weg steht, als dass er noch mal Spaß macht.* Lieber ein bisschen von den beiden abkratzen und nen dritten dahinter legen, dann hat man was zum Speed aufpumpen für Table #2


So isses 
Jetzt muss ich aber los.


----------



## -BenZi- (6. August 2012)

Bin ja Anfänger auf dem Gebiet Bikepark.. aber denke auch, dass Beerfelden mit etwas mehr liebe schön flowig zu fahren wäre... kann aber auch an meinen Skills liegen  Und zu dem Ende der roten bzw. blauen muss man ja nichts mehr sagen, also mich bremsen die beiden Steilkurven am Anfang so arg aus, dass ich über den ersten Table eigentlich nur fahre und die 2 "Hügel" schaff ich auch bei weitem nicht zu doubeln und somit fehlt auch wieder der Schwung für den 2ten Table-.-


----------



## Kontragonist (6. August 2012)

Das ist wie bei ner Bring-Your-Own-Party wo ich die Scheune und die Musik stelle und die Gäste Steaks und Bier mitbringen: Der Wald ist da, Flow muss man mitbringen 

Vorinstallierter Flow ist z.B. was für Pumptracks, Brechsandpisten und BMX-Rennen. Macht sicher auch Spaß, gehört aber nicht in den Wald. Sicher ist nicht alles perfekt, aber ich hab doch eigentlich immer meinen Spaß 

PS: Bitte keine neue Tiraden-Parade, in letzter Zeit kann man hier wieder mitlesen ohne, dass einem der Spaß vergeht


----------



## airgrabber (6. August 2012)

Alles schön und gut. Aber wenn so viele Leute ein und das selbe kritisieren, wird schon was dran sein, oder?


----------



## -BenZi- (6. August 2012)

Ich will ja keinen asphaltierten Weg, aber etwas Liebe würde die Strecke hier und da schon vertragen.. Spaß macht es aber 
Und klar ist es Wald, es handelt sich hier aber um eine angelegte Strecke bzw. Strecken. Sonst hätten sie sich das anlegen auch sparen können, den Berg zur verfügung stellen können und jeder fährt da runter wo es ihm gerade gelüstet. Kann halt nicht sein, dass die Strecke jedes mal iwie doch wieder anders ist. Meine Meinung


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (6. August 2012)

sei doch froh, wirds net langweilig


----------



## Intro (6. August 2012)

schreibt ihr eure verbesserungen eigentlich nur hier oder sagt ihr das auch mal den betreibern vor ort ???

ich les immer nur was ihr nicht so gut findet , hab aber noch gelesen das einer sag ok da wird was gemacht ??


----------



## Kontragonist (6. August 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> schreibt ihr eure verbesserungen eigentlich nur hier oder sagt ihr das auch mal den betreibern vor ort ???
> 
> ich les immer nur was ihr nicht so gut findet , hab aber noch gelesen das einer sag ok da wird was gemacht ??



Guter Einwand! Aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Verantwortlichen bzw. Beteiligten hier mitlesen und auch schon entsprechende Kommentare gelesen. Ist noch gar nicht so lange her, dass es in so einer Diskussion ziemlich heiß herging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poritz (6. August 2012)

hallo n kumpel von mir hat gemeint ,dass in beerfelden nach der saison die leihbikes verkauft werden...weis einer von euch da die modelle die zur "auswahl" stehen und auch die ungefähren preise ?


----------



## Cruise (6. August 2012)

Blätter mal 1-2 Seiten zurück


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (6. August 2012)

Hehe, oder 3-4 Beitrgäe zurück


----------



## sic_ (6. August 2012)

Die Grundaussage der Diskussion war doch ganz deutlich.
Alles ist perfekt gebaut, hat den idealen Shape da ja auf Shapeseminare gegangen wird und man soll einfach Fahren lernen oder es bleiben lassen.
Wirkte im großen ganzen halt schon recht Kritikressistent.

Lediglich die "Dirt-line" am ende der Roten hat man eingesehen und mit 2 Anliegern entschäft.
Ist aber ungefähr so als würde man ein Tempo 30 Schild aufstellen da die Straße massive schäden aufweist.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (6. August 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> schreibt ihr eure verbesserungen eigentlich nur hier oder sagt ihr das auch mal den betreibern vor ort ???
> 
> ich les immer nur was ihr nicht so gut findet , hab aber noch gelesen das einer sag ok da wird was gemacht ??


 
Hab das auch schon an den Bikepark geschickt. Entweder bekommste keine Antwort oder eine ehr unbefriedigende. Grundtenor hierbei ist, dass man keine Probleme sieht.


----------



## Asper (6. August 2012)

Kann hier einigen Leuten nur Recht geben, manche dinge gehören ausgebessert! Die Dirtline am Ende der Roten hat so viel Potenzial und dann klatscht man da so ne ******* hin . Jedoch bin ich froh überhaupt einen Bikepark in meiner Umgebung zu haben und Beerfelden ist da schon Ok nur wie gesagt gehören manche sachen etwas verbessert


----------



## Khakiflame (7. August 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Die Grundaussage der Diskussion war doch ganz deutlich.
> Alles ist perfekt gebaut, hat den idealen Shape da ja auf Shapeseminare gegangen wird und man soll einfach Fahren lernen oder es bleiben lassen.
> Wirkte im großen ganzen halt schon recht Kritikressistent.


----------



## Konaschaf (7. August 2012)

Ich lese hier jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit still mit und amüsiere mich köstlich...mal eine doofe Frage: Wenn ein Park so Kacke ist - wieso fahrt ihr dann trotzdem alle hin?
Ich für meinen Teil habe vor einem Jahr beschlossen genau das nicht mehr zu tun, eben weil einige Leute dort leider absolut kritikresistent sind und Argumente oder Vorschläge zur Verbesserung einfach ignoriert, oder konstant auf die lange Bank geschoben werden bis wieder was passiert.
Ist es weils der einzige Park in der Nähe ist?
Wegen der Wurst und dem Kuchen?

Ich will nicht sagen, dass gar nix passiert oder sich gar nichts ändert - aber wenn ich mir ansehe wer teilweise alles ein Mitspracherecht in Sachen Streckengestaltung hat wundert mich nix mehr.

Sicherheitsrelevante Sachen werden/wurden nur noch bedacht wenn es zu spät ist/war und bereits jemand auf der Fresse gelegen hat...
Regeln (Thema Seiteneinstieg) werden nur sporadisch durchgesetzt und wenn man andere auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinweist oder hinwies (mein letzter Besuch ist wie gesagt etwas her) bekam man blöde Antworten und gemaule....

Ich finde den Werdegang sehr schade und hatte vor 4 Jahren alle Hoffnung in diesen Park gesetzt...fuer manche (und damit meine ich nicht den Betreiber) scheint das Teil aber zu einer reinen Profilierungsgeschichte und Buehne zur Selbstdarstellung geworden zu sein.


----------



## EL Pablo (7. August 2012)

konaschaf schrieb:


> ...



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (7. August 2012)

hey leute, bitte gebt das per Email oder persönlich an die Betreiber weiter!
Schreibt es auf die Facebook-Pinwand des Parks!

Ich will hier garnicht wieder den ewigen diskussion beitreten nur soviel, ich finde das ende der roten auch sche-iße und fahr sie deswegen nicht! das dauernde abkürzen der Strecken speziell der neuen ist einfach super blöd! dank geht hier aber an die Dummbatzen die es tun! Der quereinstieg am Herzsprung ist genauso eine vollidioten sache!!
Hasendraht ist ne super Sache !!!


----------



## Kontragonist (7. August 2012)

Stop!







Reicht schon wieder mit dem Gejammer. Die "MissstÃ¤nde" sind ja jetzt (wieder) allen bekannt. Einfach beim nÃ¤chsten Besuch mal das _freundliche_ GesprÃ¤ch suchen und Anregungen abliefern. Mehr geht eh nicht â¦

PS: Kacke ist der Park ganz sicher nicht. Wieâs im Leben so ist kann aber eben nicht alles jedem gefallen


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (7. August 2012)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> ...mal eine doofe Frage: Wenn ein Park so Kacke ist - wieso fahrt ihr dann trotzdem alle hin?.


 
Ich fahre ca. 3x im Jahr hin. Ansonsten bin ich in Todtnau, lac BLanc oder Bmais. Aber man kann nunmal nicht immer so weit fahren und Wiesbaden liegt nunmal fernab von allem was zum biken Spaß macht.

Aber wie oben bereits gesagt, die Probleme sind bekannt. Damit is gut.


----------



## deimudder (7. August 2012)

Gebe Steppenwolf-RM Recht. Von uns aus sind viele Dinge recht weit und Beerfelden ist oft für uns kurzfristig zu planen bzw. organisieren. Spass habe ich da schon, da ich (also ich persönlich) den Park als relativ einfach vom Schwierigkeitsgrad sehe. Anspruchsvoll wird er nur durch zick eingefahrene Linien, ungepflegte oder merkwürdige Hindernisse. 

Die werden halt schon recht lange kritisiert, da wir den Park ja nutzen möchten, aber wenig oder nix geschieht...


----------



## Khakiflame (7. August 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Reicht schon wieder mit dem Gejammer. Die "Missstände" sind ja jetzt (wieder) allen bekannt. Einfach beim nächsten Besuch mal das _freundliche_ Gespräch suchen und Anregungen abliefern. Mehr geht eh nicht



vergiss es einfach, wie schon weiter oben ist die beratungsresistenz nunmal sehr ausgerägt, da hilft weder schreiben, posten oder reden. es wird einfach nicht auf "wünsch" oder vorschläge eingegangen, wird eh nur gemacht was die streckenbauer wollen...



> PS: Kacke ist der Park ganz sicher nicht.


wie das schaf ja schreibt, vor 4 jahren war der park super, dann ging es von jahr zu jahr bergab...


----------



## Tribal84 (7. August 2012)

was die streckenbauer wollen wird/wurde schon garnicht gemacht, hier ist alles in Absprache geschehen bzw. es wurde vorgeben. Ideen durften eingebracht werden !

und naja im Normalfall wird in jedem Park der Welt die Strecke nach gusto des Erbauers gebastelt 

aber gut, du bist genauso beratungsresistent wie die Streckenbauen, deswegen wie schon geschrieben, Parkbetreiber ansprechen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (7. August 2012)

wieso tauchst du eigentlich immer nur auf wenn ich was poste? du kannst echt nerven mit deiner stange halten...


----------



## Tribal84 (7. August 2012)

ich tauche gern auf, grund dafür bist halt einfach du  ich kann dich wohl nicht richtig leiden... ( nicht wirklich persönlich, finde dein Auftreten hier aber unpassend)..

lese meine posts vielleicht einmal richtig dann merkst du das da nicht viel mit Stange halten ist, sondern einfach das hier eure Kritik nicht gehört wird, bring deine Kritik direkt vor Ort oder im Facebook an! Telefonnr. steht auf der Homepage. Glaub sogar die Handynummer vom Parkbetreiber.. Mir scheint das man aber lieber hier die große Klappe hat, anstatt sich mal an die Richtigen zu wenden, evt mit Nachdruck!!

ich war nun schon längere Zeit nicht vor Ort und kann mir die Streckenverhältnisse nicht richtig vorstellen, werde aber samstag mal hingehen  und ja ich habe sogar die Eier einfach mit dem Besitzer zusprechen wenn was wirklich nicht gut ist !! bin dafür lieber hier auf leiseren Sohlen unterwegs..


----------



## Khakiflame (7. August 2012)

ich glaube ich lese deine posts so wie du meine 

wir haben es vor jahren schon probiert mit vorschlägen vor ort...und was ist nischt.

wurden noch nichtmal zum bauen eingeladen. oder gefragt ob wir helfen, ich bieder mich halt nicht 5 mal an.


----------



## -BenZi- (7. August 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Die Grundaussage der Diskussion war doch ganz deutlich.
> Alles ist perfekt gebaut, hat den idealen Shape da ja auf Shapeseminare gegangen wird und man soll einfach Fahren lernen oder es bleiben lassen.
> Wirkte im großen ganzen halt schon recht Kritikressistent.
> 
> ...


 
Versteh ich nicht.. warum wurde die entschärft? Die Anlieger nerven mich am meisten


----------



## Kontragonist (7. August 2012)

Hab Anfangs auch gedacht, dass die nerven, aber nach dem ich die ersten zwei, drei Mal durch gestolpert bin hab ich die richtigen Winkel gefunden und jetzt SpaÃ dran, mich vom ersten Anlieger in den zweiten zu werfen.

Ich nehme an, fÃ¼r jemanden, der da mit richtig Karacho durch presst ist die Anlieger-Kombi eher eine _Ver_schÃ¤rfung  Vielleicht schafft es so einer sogar, die Huckel dahinter als Double zu springen, aber so schnell bin ich leider nicht â¦


----------



## Konaschaf (7. August 2012)

Hey ich nochmal...bitte nicht persönlich werden...

Ich kann verstehen wenn man zu einer Location fährt weil es einfach die einzige weit und breit ist - was ich nicht verstehen kann sind Menschen die genau diese Situation entweder ausnutzen oder es Ihnen egal ist.

Zum Thema Streckenbau mal hier meine Meinung und ein paar Tatsachen die mich zugegebenermaßen heute noch ärgern:

1. Der Besitzer/Betreiber des Parks fährt selbst soweit mir bekannt eigentlich nicht selbst DH oder ähnliches
2. Aus diesem Grund hat man vor ca. 3 oder 4 Jahren die Zusammenarbeit mit einem Verein versucht (ich will hier nicht sagen, dass von Seiten der Mitglieder des besagten Vereins alles Supi war-manche haben sich daneben benommen)
3. Der Verein hat soweit mir bekannt versucht Streckenvorschläge zu machen und Designs durchzusetzen - die, leider nur teilweise umgesetzt werden konnten (die Rote wurde damals eigetlich von besagtem MTB-Verein begonnen)
- Grund innerhalb einer Woche waren die begonnenen Sachen, Sprünge und Abschnitte komplett umgemodelt, umgebaut und eingestampft.
4. Auf Hinweis an die "hilfsbereiten" Streckenbauer, dass dies bitte zu unterlassen sei kam ein "das ist unser Park und wir haben hier Baurecht"
5. Auf die Hinweise, dass diese Aenderungen kontraproduktiv seien kam entweder ein Tobsuchtsanfall oder die Antwort, dass man das erst mal sehen muesse, man wuerde die Bauwerke selbst schliesslich gar nicht fahren, weil zu hoch/schwierig.

Meiner Meinung kann jeder Betreiber in seinen Park bauen was er will - nur sollte er (oder das Team das fuer Streckenbau zuständig ist) hellhoerig werden und entsprechende Aenderungen unverzueglich vornehmen wenn es um die Sicherheit der Besucher geht...auch wenn diese sich (Thema Seiteneinsteigerei) teilweise selbst gefährden - da muss der Betreiber meiner Meinung nach alle Register ziehen um dieses zu verhindern (sei es mit Kartenentzug oder baulichen Massnahmen)

Gerade ein "Park" der sich als besonders Familientauglich bezeichnet hat die oberste Pflicht fuer eine Absicherung oder zumindest entsprechende Beschilderung zu sorgen und eben genau das passiert nicht oder viel zu langsam

Das *alles* in Absprache mit dem Betreiber geschah (bezieht sich auf alles bis vor einem Jahr) stimmt meines Wissen nach nicht. Wie es mitlerweile ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Ich kann nur Khaki's Eindruck bestätigen, dass Vorschläge (und seien sie noch so konstruktiv oder sicherheitsrelevant) oftmals Ignoriert, abgetan oder auf die lange Bank geschoben werden - wieso auch immer, aber das ist schade.

Ich glaube sehr wohl dass sich einige mit diesen Sachen an den Betreiber direkt gewandt haben - geändert wurde wenig, es wurden auch keine qualifizierten Leute um Hilfe oder Rat gebeten obwoghl das Angebot aus verschidenen Richtungen vorhanden war.


----------



## Sir_D (7. August 2012)

Aus eben diversen Gründen hab auch ich die Arbeit im Bikepark und für das Rennen vorrübergehend eingestellt...Ich bin nicht ganz konform mit der derzeitigen Richtung...aber das ist ja mein Bier  
Denn obwohl zumindest ich mir Tipps und Weiterbildung in Sachen Trailbau geholt habe, kommen auch meine Vorschläge nicht durch...
Durch DIMB und Co. hätten wir die Möglichkeit gehabt ne´zertifizierte "Flow" Strecke a la Stromberg im Park zu haben...Auch habe ich mit Pierre Eduard Ferry geschrieben - und er war begeistert von der Idee mal her zu kommen nach Deutschland und einen Park neu zu gestalten...einzig Spesen und Reisekosten wollte er haben...Kommentar war nur: Wer ist das ?  und brauchen wir den ? 
So wie aus diesen beiden Sachen wurden aus vielen Vorschlägen leider nichts.Ob Strecken oder Event- Planung
Ich nehem hier niemand in Schutz und bewerfe auch keinen mit Dreck...
aber ich werde wohl beim BBNR von Seiten der Orga nicht dabei sein.

Mittlerweile hab ich einfach meinen Glauben in den Park ein wenig verloren. Bagger gekauft, Erleichterung für Genehmigungen eingeholt, neue Strecken gebaut und und und....aber letztlich nach alter Manier...viel Pfusch wenig Gutes. 
Aber Jungs, ich reib mich nicht mehr dran auf....und das solltet ich auch net.
Da sitzen Leute die anders denken an entscheidenderen Postitionen als wir...und das könnt ihs hier und auf die Art schon gar net ändern.
Die Lesen das und grinsen sich einen...das weiß ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle  

"That´s life" hat schon good old Frank Sinatra gewußt  

@ Kona: " Leider viel Wahres dran" ---sag´s ungern aber ist so !

Grundsätzlich bleibt zu sagen, das wohl alles besser ist als KEINEN Park zu haben  also letzlich wären wir doch alle froh wenn er bliebe und besser würde---


----------



## sic_ (7. August 2012)

Und dann wundert man sich irgendwann über stagnierende Besucherzahlen, wachsende Kosten und Umsatzeinbußen.

Da fahr ich mein Geld lieber in den Schwarzwald oder direkt nach Frankreich. Der Fahrspaß dort entschädigt für die etwas längere Fahrzeit


----------



## Kontragonist (7. August 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Und dann wundert man sich irgendwann über stagnierende Besucherzahlen, wachsende Kosten und Umsatzeinbußen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das in absehbarer Zeit ein Problem sein wird. Trotz der in den letzten Beiträgen beschriebenen Politik sieht das eher nach Wachstum und Umsatzsteigerung aus: Lift, Leihbikes, gezimmerte Wurstbude, Waschalaach  um nur einiges zu nennen, das in den letzten Jahren dazu kam.

Bei entsprechender Nachfrage muss das Angebot sooo geil gar nicht sein damit es angenommen wird


----------



## Ope (8. August 2012)

Ich denke mit *den Grinsern* sind wohl "Ich kann alles, aber nix richtig Vokuhila" und der "ich weiss alles besser, mache es euch vor und fliege dann auf die Fresse Östereicher" gemeint 

Leider haben die wohl mächtig Einfluß auf Werner 

So ab und an werde ich wohl aber schon mal vorbei schauen, ich fahre sowieso am liebsten die schwarze und die neue Strecke, da ist ja nichts verunstaltet worden *bis jetzt*.

Den "ich fahre lieber nur geradeaus Fahrern" sollte man allerdings zentnerschwere Bäume in den Weg legen, wenn mir da einer querfährt fahre ich ihn einfach um. Wenn dann dumme Fragen kommen tunke ich ihn mit dem Gesicht in den richtigen Streckenverlauf bis er's lernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. August 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen.


----------



## Konaschaf (8. August 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> Ich denke mit *den Grinsern* sind wohl "Ich kann alles, aber nix richtig Vokuhila" und der "ich weiss alles besser, mache es euch vor und fliege dann auf die Fresse Östereicher" gemeint
> 
> 
> Leider haben die wohl mächtig Einfluß auf Werner
> ...


 - 

Zu 1.

What the Fu&& - wie kommst Du auf so infame Ideeen, Du machst immer alles kaputt!

Zu 2.

und wenn er fragt warum grad nochmal...


----------



## Kontragonist (8. August 2012)

Ei gude


----------



## Konaschaf (8. August 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Guten Tag zusammen.



nicht aufregen.....gaaaanz ruhig bleiben....denk an die Pumpe!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. August 2012)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> nicht aufregen.....gaaaanz ruhig bleiben....denk an die Pumpe!


 

Was meinst Du wohl warum ich nichts schreibe Schäfchen...........


----------



## visionthing (8. August 2012)

Ach das war echt schön damals, ich denk gerne an das Lagerfeuer zur Saisonerföffnung zurück. "...ich hätte da noch ne Tasse Benzin..." 

Der Anfangszauber kommt halt leider selten zurück. Es ist nicht alles schlecht was neu gebaut wurde, die neue Strecke neben dem Lift macht Laune und der Starthügel ist auch ok. Warum auf kompetente Hilfe und Anregungen nicht eingegangen wurde ist merkwürdig und teilweise ist der Zug nun einfach abgefahren.

Eine kleine Anregung: Die letzten 2 Wochen war ich in den Alpen unterwegs und da wurde mir klar das sicheres bauen im Bikepark oft bedeutet das Hindernisse auch wirklich gefährlich und schwierig aussehen.


----------



## Ope (8. August 2012)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> -
> 
> Zu 1.
> 
> ...



Zu 1. 
Wie? Kaputt? Die heile Welt? 

Zu 2.
Hab ich geschrieben _nochmal_? Öhhhm .... glaub du hast Recht, ja


----------



## Ope (8. August 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du wohl warum ich nichts schreibe Schäfchen...........



Aber schön dich zu lesen 
Hoffe es geht dir gut


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. August 2012)

Wieso......ging´s mir schlecht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (8. August 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wieso......ging´s mir schlecht ?



Natürlich nicht, so einen alten Elefanten haut so schnell nix um


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. August 2012)

Na ja.........da kam so ein Mäuschen und ich bin doch wirklich umgefallen.
Habe mich deswegen letztes Jahr beim BBNR auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke , der Schwarzen, verfahren.


----------



## raschaa (8. August 2012)

Ei Gerd, was machste für dinger?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. August 2012)

passiert eben.........


----------



## bikebuster90 (10. August 2012)

guten tag, wollte mal wissen wer noch so morgen samstag den 11.08.2012 in beerfelden am start ist?


----------



## frankensteinmtb (11. August 2012)

Weis jemand wer am Donnerstag (9.8.) Bilder in Beerfelden gemacht hat? Da waren immer welche hinterm Wallride oder nach nem Steilstück... Ich war der mit dem grünen Cotic Bfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (11. August 2012)

Ist jemand morgen in Beerfelden, der alleine dort fährt aber mehr Bock hat zusammen zu fahren?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. August 2012)

versteckte kontaktanzeige?


----------



## simdiem (12. August 2012)

Sehr kreativ, du solltest ernsthaft über eine Karriere als Komödian nachdenken


----------



## Ope (12. August 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sehr kreativ, du solltest ernsthaft über eine Karriere als Komödian nachdenken



Halloooooooooo, er hat einen Spaß gemacht ...
Einen guten sogar noch dazu  Dein Beitrag liest sich wirklich so. 
Oder wolltest du jemandem einen zweiten Platz auf nem Tandem anbieten?


----------



## simdiem (12. August 2012)

Nix da Tandem! Auf mein meine Rad fahr ich alleine  . Aber kein Witz irgendwo die Tage habe ich im Forum sogar ein Downhill Tandem gesehen xD. Sah richtig abgespaced aus!


----------



## rmfausi (12. August 2012)

Das grüne von User Joshua60?






Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Warpspinne (12. August 2012)

Wer hat am Samstag eigentlich Bilder am Wallride gemacht?


----------



## Yannick_ (15. August 2012)

hat jemand bilder vom sonntag, 12.08??


----------



## mtblukas (24. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal kurz fragen ob es rund um den Park auch ausgeschilderte Mountainbike Touren gibt, da ich mit einem Kumpel und seinem Vater hingehen wil. Sein Vater fährt aber nur ein normales AM. 
Gibt es da irgendwas?


----------



## johness (24. August 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir und meiner Freundin in Beerfelden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (24. August 2012)

@ mtblukas :

Man kann auch mim AM im Park Spaß haben ;-)


----------



## USB (24. August 2012)

In diesem Park auf jedenfall , ist ja auch nichts krasses & steil ist auch nichts . 



Fabian.Metzger schrieb:


> @ mtblukas :
> 
> Man kann auch mim AM im Park Spaß haben ;-)


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (24. August 2012)

Jo den fahren sie teilweise mit einrädern und MTB-Rollern runter ..


----------



## Kontragonist (24. August 2012)

Ja, in Befe kann nix passieren, ist alles Kindergarten und ein Tretroller reicht völlig  Leude, genau wegen dieser Haltung kommt hier so häufig das Blaulichttaxi und kehrt die Wirbelsäulen zusammen 

Man kann mit kleiner Motorisierung Spaß haben, Respekt bringt man bitte trotzdem mit. Wenn man entspanntes MTB gewohnt ist, schnuppert man bitte mal äußerst links auf "Blue Wave", dem Single Trail, rein und tastet sich langsam ran. Väter bleiben auch im Alter nützlich und sollten unbedingt funktionstüchtig gehalten werden


----------



## Osama (25. August 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Väter bleiben auch im Alter nützlich und sollten unbedingt funktionstüchtig gehalten werden


 

aber echt hey


----------



## USB (25. August 2012)

..das nichts passieren kann , steht ja wieder auf einem anderen Blatt . Sicherheitstechnisch ist der Park fÃ¼r mich teilweise eher" Flop als Top " - 

Gruss




Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ja, in Befe kann nix passieren, ist alles Kindergarten und ein Tretroller reicht vÃ¶llig â Leude, genau wegen dieser Haltung kommt hier so hÃ¤ufig das Blaulichttaxi und kehrt die WirbelsÃ¤ulen zusammen
> 
> Man kann mit kleiner Motorisierung SpaÃ haben, Respekt bringt man bitte trotzdem mit. Wenn man entspanntes MTB gewohnt ist, schnuppert man bitte mal Ã¤uÃerst links auf "Blue Wave", dem Single Trail, rein und tastet sich langsam ran. VÃ¤ter bleiben auch im Alter nÃ¼tzlich und sollten unbedingt funktionstÃ¼chtig gehalten werden


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2012)

Sorry, wenn es etwas zynisch rÃ¼ber kam. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass man die Gâschicht nicht unterschÃ¤tzen sollte


----------



## Stefan3500 (26. August 2012)

wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind: kann mal bitte jemand die Landungen der Drop Batterie auf der ganz rechten Strecke überarbeiten!

Die Dinger sind vieeel zu nahe am Sprung und zu kurz. Selbst wenn man langsam drüber fährt springt man ins Flat. Sorry das ist einfach nur Panne und Gefährlich. Der Sprung davor ist dafür eher zu lang (vor allem weil die Kurve davor hängt und zumacht). 

Über die "Dirt" Hügel  auf der ganz rechten Strecke schreib ich jetzt lieber mal nichts.

Ich finde Beerfelden toll (und gestern war es schön leer), aber ein bischen konstruktive Kritik muss erlaubt sein.

Kleine Frage am Rande: Fährt das Bauteam die Sachen eigentlich auch oder bauen die nur? Ist ernst gemeint


----------



## Ope (26. August 2012)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage am Rande: Fährt das Bauteam die Sachen eigentlich auch oder bauen die nur? Ist ernst gemeint



Vokuhila Oliba fährt wohl die wenigsten seiner Konstrukte selbst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J3RZY (27. August 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ja, in Befe kann nix passieren, ist alles Kindergarten und ein Tretroller reicht vÃ¶llig â Leude, genau wegen dieser Haltung kommt hier so hÃ¤ufig das Blaulichttaxi und kehrt die WirbelsÃ¤ulen zusammen
> 
> Man kann mit kleiner Motorisierung SpaÃ haben, Respekt bringt man bitte trotzdem mit. Wenn man entspanntes MTB gewohnt ist, schnuppert man bitte mal Ã¤uÃerst links auf "Blue Wave", dem Single Trail, rein und tastet sich langsam ran. VÃ¤ter bleiben auch im Alter nÃ¼tzlich und sollten unbedingt funktionstÃ¼chtig gehalten werden




xD. Meine Meinung. Nichts Ã¼berstÃ¼rzen ;-)



Andere Sache. wer ist Sonntag alles da? Bin neu und brauche das Geld Ã¤hhhhhhhhhhm suche Leute ;-D zum biken. Hab nen Freerider und ist quasi mein erstes jahr biken. Hab zwar vorkenntnisse vom MX und Supermoto. Aber das sind mal 2 paar schuhe ^^ wisst ihr ja (Rad ist viel leichter xD und deswegen auch irgendwie bockiger manchmal als mein Moped es war)


----------



## Zottel23 (27. August 2012)

sind die jungs mit den hardtales auch hier ma start?

Haben uns gestern kurz vor zufahrt grüne Strecke unterhalten?


----------



## frankensteinmtb (27. August 2012)

@Stefan 3500: Also das mit dem Drop und dem Mini Kicker (also dieser Holzabsprung) davor find ich auch so... War letztens mit dem Fr Hardtail da, und bin beim Drop und dem Holzabsprungdingens gleich mal viel zu weit bzw. Ins Flat gesprungen. Diese Holzdingens is ja so gebaut, dass man da mit nicht angepasster Geschwindigkeit gleich mal 3.5-4 m weit springt. An sich kein Problem, nur halt nicht so angenehm, wenn man dann in den Bremswellen mit dem Hardtail landet und auch noch um die Kurve muss (und das war noch der kleine!) Bei dem Drop bin ich auch nur den kleinen gesprungen, wahrscheinlich auch zu schnell, jedenfalls bin ich immer im fast-flat gelandet. Ich hatte auch mal auf den größeren daneben geguckt, aber da hatte ich dann keinen bock drauf mit genau der gleichen, flachen Landung:/
Na ja, ansonsten fand ich's cool, bis auf das vorzeitige ende des Tages nach einem Sturz von meinem Vater 

Noch ein paar Bilder:
besagter Drop:





Schlusssprung


----------



## Mr.A (27. August 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> Vokuhila Oliba fährt wohl die wenigsten seiner Konstrukte selbst ...



er weiß warum
ne Spaß beiseite, die Landungen der Dropbatterie find ich aber auch zu kurz.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (27. August 2012)

Haben von gestern mal ein kurzes Video zusammengeschnippelt! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sobzWeICvkY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## USB (28. August 2012)

...verstehe halt echt nicht. Landung ist ja so gut wie keine da. In 2 Std hätten wir mit der Grabschippe ne perfekte Landung da. Dort hab ich schon
Minibagger &&& gesehen. Verstehe ich echt nicht & der Scheiss ist schon so seit beginn der Strecke. Der Große Drop wird wohl erst 2015 eröffnet - Ne lustig finde ich es nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (28. August 2012)

Iwelche kefü empfehlungen fuern demo 8.1 aus 2012? Danke


----------



## Khakiflame (28. August 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Haben von gestern mal ein kurzes Video zusammengeschnippelt!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sobzWeICvkY&feature=youtu.be



danke für das video, hat mir gezeigt das ich dieses jahr nicht mehr nach bf muss, die strecken sind ja in einem unglaublich schlechten zustand, da ist ja die x-line nicht so zerbombt...


----------



## Uni560 (28. August 2012)

Khakiflame, du meinst die X-Line in Saalbach?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. August 2012)

wieviele kennst du denn?


----------



## Khakiflame (28. August 2012)

rischdisch, welche x-line den sonst?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. August 2012)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> danke für das video, hat mir gezeigt das ich dieses jahr nicht mehr nach bf muss, die strecken sind ja in einem unglaublich schlechten zustand, da ist ja die x-line nicht so zerbombt...



Gern geschehen!


----------



## Ope (28. August 2012)

am Roadgap vorbei um dann Euro's zu suchen  
 Andre


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. August 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> am Roadgap vorbei um dann Euro's zu suchen
> Andre



Hammer oder? 
War die erste Abfahrt und ich wollte einfach vorbei rollen.. Und dann...


----------



## Arthur27 (28. August 2012)

@ ROMMERZGHOST:
Wie gut ist denn dein Kumpel übers Roadgap gekommen ? Er hat ja quasi keinen Schwung über den "Holzanlieger" mitgenommen.
Dachte für das Teil muss man ordentlich Geschwindigkeit haben ?


----------



## Ope (28. August 2012)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> @ ROMMERZGHOST:
> Wie gut ist denn dein Kumpel übers Roadgap gekommen ? Er hat ja quasi keinen Schwung über den "Holzanlieger" mitgenommen.
> Dachte für das Teil muss man ordentlich Geschwindigkeit haben ?



Du kannst am Anlieger stehen und übers Roadgap springen, du musst nur bis zum Absprung treten das ist alles ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (29. August 2012)

+1
gerade wenns so nass ist lass ich den anlieger auch mal aus, der draht da drauf ist ja quasi nicht mehr vorhanden und somit sehr rutschig, wie Ope schon sagt, reintreten und ab dafür


----------



## Lynus (2. September 2012)

Kennt jemand zufällig den "Fotograf", der gestern mit Kompaktkamera und  Stativ Bilder gemacht hat? Ich glaub er hat mich beim Schlusssprung  recht gut erwischt, zumindest hat's geblitzt, als ich in der Luft war


----------



## Yannick_ (2. September 2012)

habt ihr ne bestätigung bekommen, wenn das geld fürs bbnr bei den veranstaltern angekommen ist??
hab das jetzt schon ne weile überwiesen und noch keine info bekommen...


----------



## Ope (2. September 2012)

Yannick_ schrieb:


> habt ihr ne bestätigung bekommen, wenn das geld fürs bbnr bei den veranstaltern angekommen ist??
> hab das jetzt schon ne weile überwiesen und noch keine info bekommen...



Wenn ich so die Teilnehmerzahlen ansehe wirds wohl ne Schlappe ....


----------



## DerandereJan (2. September 2012)

Du Ketzer!!

Alles ist gut, alles wird schön....


----------



## Ope (2. September 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Du Ketzer!!



Mir doch Wurscht


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. September 2012)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Haben von gestern mal ein kurzes Video zusammengeschnippelt!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sobzWeICvkY&feature=youtu.be



Hallo Andre´................alter Schisser...


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. September 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Hallo Andre´................alter Schisser...


----------



## Dome_2001 (6. September 2012)

Danke ans Bikeparkteam für einen super tollen Tag im Park. Beerfelden lohnt sich auf jedenfall wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (6. September 2012)

Heute hats mal wieder gepasst ( bis auf einen Sturz bei  brr) Strecken gingen gut zu fahren..Mal sehen evtl mächstes Wochenende wieder...


----------



## Sir_D (11. September 2012)

*Wundert mich nicht das einige Einrad-Fahrer das Rennen boykottieren wollen..wenn man mit Kinder und Kostüm Rennen startet^^
 Die Jungs fühlen sich nicht ernst genommen...zurecht wie ich  finde...waren sie doch ein Highlight und nicht Irgendwer sondern zum  Teil Europas Beste!*

Egal, allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß am Rennen...
Bleibt gesund !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (11. September 2012)

Hmmm.....................


----------



## EL Pablo (11. September 2012)

uiiii, einige einradfahrer wollen das rennen boykottieren. der anfang vom ende!


----------



## Khakiflame (11. September 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> *
> Die Jungs fühlen sich nicht ernst genommen...zurecht wie ich  finde...waren sie doch ein Highlight und nicht Irgendwer sondern zum  Teil Europas Beste!*



ui sowas aber auch...highlight? der war gut


----------



## EagleEye (11. September 2012)

auch wenn ihr es nicht wahr haben wollt, aber es war/ist so wie Sir_D sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (11. September 2012)

ausgerechnet die rahmenprogramm/ gaudi-einradfahrer beschweren sich über anderes rahmenprogramm?! dann sollte man sich eventuell überlegen, sich einfach wieder auf ein downhillrennen für fahrräder zu beschränken...


----------



## Badesjones (11. September 2012)

Bleibt eigentlich die Wertungsstrecke für das BBNR gleich wie im letzten Jahr?


----------



## Sir_D (12. September 2012)

ich gebe nur informationen weiter...
für deren Inhalt bin ich schließlich nicht verantwortlich...


----------



## der-tick.de (14. September 2012)

Willl morgen jemand mit nach Beerfelden? Geht von Neustadt über LU MA HD nach Beerfelden. Wenn ja, dann einfach ne PN mit Handynummer.


----------



## EL Pablo (17. September 2012)

Sir_D schrieb:


> ich gebe nur informationen weiter...
> für deren Inhalt bin ich schließlich nicht verantwortlich...



natürlich nicht, denn wer ist schon für den inhalt seiner posts verantwortlich?


----------



## Badesjones (20. September 2012)

*Bleibt jetzt die Wertungsstrecke beim Rennen gleich wie letztes Jahr oder nicht??*


----------



## Kontragonist (20. September 2012)

*Es wird in jedem Fall wieder oben anfangen und unten aufhören, links und rechts hängt so buntes Band, da kann man sich nicht verfahren *


----------



## Badesjones (20. September 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> *Es wird in jedem Fall wieder oben anfangen und unten aufhören, links und rechts hängt so buntes Band, da kann man sich nicht verfahren *


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. September 2012)

werd samstag wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder in befe sein ... muß ja auch mal wieder hin bevor ich das enduro rennen fahr 

darf ich eigentlich für umme fahren wenn ich jedes mal selber hochtret?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. September 2012)

Man bezahlt ja eigentlich nur für den Lift?! Aber ganz sich bin ich mir auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (21. September 2012)

Nein, man bezahlt für die Streckennutzung. Wie in jedem Bikepark ...


----------



## USB (23. September 2012)

hallo ,

wer ist den neuen Drop gesprungen ? Wie ist er ? 

Gruss


----------



## Ope (23. September 2012)

USB schrieb:


> hallo ,
> 
> wer ist den neuen Drop gesprungen ? Wie ist er ?
> 
> Gruss



Braucht man nicht runterspringen um zu wissen das dieses Teil für die Füße ist. Wer die Drops konstruiert und gebaut hat, hat keine Ahnung. Schade um die viele Arbeit.


----------



## Mürre (24. September 2012)

Als gutes Beispiel dieses Wochenende mal wieder Osternohe gesehen und was da sinnvolles gebaut wurde und auch wie es gepflegt wird 
War auch nur noch ca 5mal in Beerfelden dieses Jahr...


----------



## Tribal84 (24. September 2012)

sorry aber osternohe ist ein einziger holzverschwendungspark ... wie ich da war, war die pflege unter aller kanone, beerfelden war da super dagegen !! 

mag nun wieder alles anderst sein aber ist auch erst 10 wochen her oder so


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. September 2012)

Tach zusammen.......


----------



## Ope (24. September 2012)

Hallo Gerdche


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. September 2012)

................huch, gerade gesehen......du hast die Woffm´er verlassen.

Wie das ?


----------



## Ope (24. September 2012)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ................huch, gerade gesehen......du hast die Woffm´er verlassen.
> Wie das ?



Das is ja n alter Hut Gerdche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. September 2012)

Tach auch.
Wer von den " alten " Bekannten ist denn zum 6. BBNR vor Ort ?
Würde gerne mal wieder ein paar von Euch wiedersehen.
MfG Gerdi


----------



## Sansarah (27. September 2012)

Huhu 

Werden wohl auch da sein.
Diesmal als Zuschauer, denke mal Samstag und/oder Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. September 2012)

Sansarah schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Werden wohl auch da sein.
> Diesmal als Zuschauer, denke mal Samstag und/oder Sonntag



Alla Hopp......
Ich auch zum schauen.


----------



## donnersberger (28. September 2012)

Ich komm Samstag zum Knipsen, falls alle nur zum Zuschauen kommen werde ich dann halt eben nur Zuschauer knipsen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. September 2012)

..........dann ziehe ich meine Vereinsklamotten an.....die GrünOrangenen


----------



## donnersberger (28. September 2012)

Guuuut, dann find ich Dich auch gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (1. Oktober 2012)

Also ich find den neuen drop ganz gut,man sollte allerdings nicht mit mach 5 drüber knallen! ;-)


----------



## raschaa (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin Gerdi,

weisst ja das ich da sein werde... wenns nit schüttet


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Oktober 2012)

Alles klaa Ra


----------



## luftleer (1. Oktober 2012)

Zufällig jmd aus Karlsruhe beim Endurorennen dabei?

Fahre zum 1ten Mal und just4fun mit. Vlt gibts ja paar Leuts, die ebenso konditionsverweigernd unterwegs sind. Im Rudel fällt das dann weniger auf


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Oktober 2012)

weis einer obs irgendwo ergebnislisten gibt vom heutigen enduro rennen?


----------



## mac80 (4. Oktober 2012)

BeFe Enduro 2012 / Impressionen















Nachdem ich Krankheitsbedingt (Erkältung aus verg. WE - Dolos..) nicht mitfahren konnte wollte ich zumindest anwesend sein und startende Kumpels unterstützen und Fotografieren... vllt. ein, zwei Bier zuviel und Fotos zu wenig.

Nach Rücksprache hat es wohl gr. Spaß gemacht nur kamen manche mit der Streckenführung nicht gleich zurecht. Dennoch eine Lustige Veranstaltung  

An Thorsten: Schick mir mal Deine Email-Add. und nen Link zum Vid. 

Grz.


----------



## Cruise (5. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/documents/ergebnisse_super_enduro_2012.pdf


----------



## donnersberger (6. Oktober 2012)

Tachchen, hab heute beim Rennen geknipst und bin grad am Hochladen...


----------



## JackSlater (7. Oktober 2012)

Coole Bilder,und danke für's Knipsen!


----------



## RogerRobert (7. Oktober 2012)

Japp, sehr schön!!! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulrichB (8. Oktober 2012)

Beerfelder Buckel Nunner Renne 2012








Mehr bilder von euch auf meiner hompage:
http://www.ulrichberghaeuser.de/downhill/bilderdownhill.html


----------



## Kaena (8. Oktober 2012)

vom Samstag 

















und noch ein paar auf meiner Seite.


----------



## donnersberger (8. Oktober 2012)

schääää


----------



## Kaena (8. Oktober 2012)

Deine awwer ahhhh  Das Blitzseminar beim Olli hat viel gebracht


----------



## RaZzzor (9. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaaT1S7bsGg&feature=g-high-lik"]6. BBNR - Bikepark Beerfelden - YouTube[/nomedia]

Video vom 6BBNR!


----------



## KonaBikerM (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte nur noch mal was zum streckenzustand sagen weil viele diesen ja kritisieren, ich bin zwar der Meinung das vieles ausgebessert werden sollte,aber gerade die löcher und freigefahrenen wurzeln die sich erst mit der zeit herausgefahren haben, finden ich machen ja erst eine "Downhill" strecke aus, jedch bei den Sprüngen und Anliegern gebe ich euch voll Recht, so was muss nicht sein, es macht weder Spaß noch  ist es sicher oder Materialschonend. Deswegen werde ich nicht nur auf die Tastatur kloppen und Motzen, sondern imWinter der Crew helfen,sofern diese meine Hilfe und die Meiner Freunde annimt  Und zu dem gemotze wegen den Steinen die auf der strecke liegen, also für mich ist es normal das wenn an einer gefährlichen stelle ein stein liet,ich anhalten und diese/diesen entferne.  Ride on.


----------



## mtblukas (9. Oktober 2012)

...


----------



## mtblukas (9. Oktober 2012)

Auch ein Video von mir 
https://vimeo.com/51070615


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Oktober 2012)

Servus,
am Samstag will ich wenn es nicht gerade aus Eimern regenet mal wieder nach Beerfelden kommen. 
Was für eine Reifenempfehlung habt Ihr denn für die aktuelle Witterung? Dirty Dan, Muddy's oder Highroller? Oder reichen sogar Ardents noch aus? 
Was bis jetzt immer nur im trockenen da. Daher habe ich bei dieser Witterung keine Erfahrung in Beerfelden.
Wie ist der Streckenzustand? Sind die Strecken stark zerfahren?

Danke Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. Oktober 2012)

Wollen auch Samstag hin, für Freitag ist den ganzen tag regen gemeldet also wirklich abtrockenen wird die Strecke wohl nicht


----------



## Richi86 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ist beerfelden noch offiziell OFFEN ?! Also so richtig, mit Lift nutzung?!


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. Oktober 2012)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/index.php/oeffnungszeiten



> Der Bikepark Beerfelden ist von Anfang April bis Ende Oktober geöffnet. Alle Tage, an denen der Bikepark Beerfelden geöffnet hat, könnt ihr unten stehendem Kalender entnehmen, sie sind gelb markiert.


----------



## Richi86 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich glatt Ã¼bersehn ð³, dankÃ¶Ã¶


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Oktober 2012)

Dann also Schlammschlacht. Ich werde meine Matschreifen mal einpacken ...


----------



## kopfkissen (10. Oktober 2012)

kleiner zusammenschnitt vom sonntag: [ame="http://vimeo.com/51072630"]DH Race Beerfelden 7.10.2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (11. Oktober 2012)

Sind auch von Samstag bis Sonntag mitn paar Leuten in Beerfelden. Haben die Leute die da wohnen eventuell ein paar Tips wo man abends noch hingehen könnte, aufn paaar Cocktails oder so? Gerne auch per PM  LG


----------



## gabriel weber (11. Oktober 2012)

Das ist Beerfelden..., sprich tiefstes Outback. Ihr könnt in die Pension am Walde gehen und ne Milch trinken - mit ein wenig Glück auch n Bier. Ansonsten gibts da noch den EDEKA...


----------



## Warpspinne (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja cool. Warme milch und kekse, wie bei Omi  dachte mir das schon


----------



## cinemaniac (14. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

hat heute jemand vor nach Beerfelden zu düsen? Falls jemand aus Ludwigshafen mit will: Ich hab noch nen Platz frei, Abfahrt ca. 1300 Uhr.


----------



## rmfausi (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe heute meine Bikeparksaison für 2012 beendet. Es war heute wieder ein spassiger Tag, die Strecken waren zwar teilweise sehr matischig
aber noch gut fahrbar. Ich freue mich schon auf die 2013er Saison und dann mit Schaltung und auch Federung am Heck.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## cinemaniac (14. Oktober 2012)

Heut war´s echt klasse in Beerfelden, bis mein Dämpfer für mich die Saison beendete...


----------



## KonaBikerM (15. Oktober 2012)

fuuuuuuuuuu. was is den genau putt?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. Oktober 2012)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Heut war´s echt klasse in Beerfelden, bis mein Dämpfer für mich die Saison beendete...




Man du Ferkel, guck dir mal den Beifahrersitz an, mußt du dich mit den Schlammhosen da drauf setzen........


----------



## Tribal84 (15. Oktober 2012)

das ist nen stuck down..wahrscheinlich die dichtungen defekt und es ging luft in die flasche kammer und ält ihn nun unten  passiert manchmal


----------



## dh-noob (20. Oktober 2012)

Fotos von heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python69 (21. Oktober 2012)

So meiner erster Parkbesuch ohne Bike, dafür mit Cam.
Es war für mich das erste mal das ich fotografiert habe, hab die Cam erst seid 4 Wochen. Also macht euch bitte nicht allzu viel Hoffnung auf gute Bilder. Habe trotzdem mal viele hochgeladen, da sich ja im großen und ganzen jeder über ein Foto freut. So gehts zumindest mal immer mir.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.364348420313221.86606.100002141983646&type=3

Würd mich über ein paar Like freuen.

Hier für mich eins der besten Bilder






Greetz
Daniel


----------



## Jeronimo (21. Oktober 2012)

ey warum haste net hallo gesagt  hab dich nicht gesehn leider. muss aber gestehn ich kann mir eh gesichter und namen nicht merken...lerne immer wieder neue gleiche leute kennen.. sind ein paar schicke bilder dabei.


----------



## python69 (22. Oktober 2012)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> ey warum haste net hallo gesagt  hab dich nicht gesehn leider. muss aber gestehn ich kann mir eh gesichter und namen nicht merken...lerne immer wieder neue gleiche leute kennen.. sind ein paar schicke bilder dabei.



weil ich net weiß wie du aussiehst 
Ich hab zwar zwei Leute gesehen mit Dorado Carbon, aber die waren meist schneller als ich


----------



## Tribal84 (22. Oktober 2012)

kein geschnittenes Prachvideo, einfach nur ne Fahrt auf der Raceline von Samstag  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nuvc2L-e_zs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jeronimo (22. Oktober 2012)

HAHA verdammter Teufelskreis  die beiden MRD´s  waren ein freund und ich.




python69 schrieb:


> weil ich net weiß wie du aussiehst
> Ich hab zwar zwei Leute gesehen mit Dorado Carbon, aber die waren meist schneller als ich


----------



## python69 (22. Oktober 2012)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> HAHA verdammter Teufelskreis  die beiden MRD´s  waren ein freund und ich.



dann fährst du die deemax aber nimmer oder?


----------



## Jeronimo (22. Oktober 2012)

python69 schrieb:


> dann fährst du die deemax aber nimmer oder?



nee die gelben ultimates nimmer. die hab ich weggegeben. fahre übern winter wieder 823 und ab und an ultimate in silber vorne. nächste saison add pro´s .


----------



## python69 (22. Oktober 2012)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> nee die gelben ultimates nimmer. die hab ich weggegeben. fahre übern winter wieder 823 und ab und an ultimate in silber vorne. nächste saison add pro´s .



Hab nämlich noch geschaut. Schwarzes Demo und gelbe LRS mit Dorado hätte ich gewusst. Aber wenn du die Teile wie deine Unterwäsche wechselst kann ich das ja net wissen


----------



## Jeronimo (22. Oktober 2012)

python69 schrieb:


> Hab nämlich noch geschaut. Schwarzes Demo und gelbe LRS mit Dorado hätte ich gewusst. Aber wenn du die Teile wie deine Unterwäsche wechselst kann ich das ja net wissen



hahaha naja so oft nicht. wobei die ultimates waren oft defekt....da kam auch mal wieder ersatzkrams rein. dm ultis sind halt ein renn lrs den man nach jedem renenn besser wegwirft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python69 (22. Oktober 2012)

Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt


----------



## Supernoob (24. Oktober 2012)

Is das kommenende Wochenende das letzte für dieses Jahr?


----------



## Endurix (25. Oktober 2012)

Yep, guckst Du Homepage.


----------



## Supernoob (25. Oktober 2012)

Endurix schrieb:


> Yep, guckst Du Homepage.




Oh Sorry. Stand gestern noch nicht da


----------



## Endurix (25. Oktober 2012)

Nichts zu entschuldigen 

Könnte meinetwegen noch etwas länger geöffnet haben, zumindest für den Martini-Sommer. Aber man soll ja aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist.....


----------



## Supernoob (27. Oktober 2012)

Sieht ja richtig gemütlich aus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (28. Oktober 2012)

jetzt bräuchte man etwas mehr schnee denn wen schon dennschon und dan mit nem snowbike darunter


----------



## Osama (29. Oktober 2012)

denkst du den das der schnee die ach so schrecklichen bremswellen egalisieren kann und die fürchterlich verbauten drops besser macht???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ts ts ts..........aber Börnd, welch böse Worte.....


----------



## Osama (29. Oktober 2012)

nanana böse ist der der böses tut


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Oktober 2012)

Jo, da hast du auch wieder Recht.


----------



## KonaBikerM (25. November 2012)

kleiner trailer mit ein paar szenen aus beer


----------



## KonaBikerM (25. November 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24997 pls like und kommi


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (27. November 2012)

editierbutton un so


----------



## MM.Productions (28. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ein kleines Video  von beiden Rennen in Beerfelden diese jahr hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Dezember 2012)

schönes video  und wow ich bin ja auch zu sehen, sogar in slomo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MM.Productions (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke, bist du der mit dem Manual an den WUrzeln?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Dezember 2012)

jup genau der


----------



## KonaBikerM (28. Dezember 2012)

Sieht irgendwie nice aus der manuel


----------



## "Sebastian" (29. Dezember 2012)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nice aus der manuel



Wer ist der Manuel?


----------



## KonaBikerM (29. Dezember 2012)

Ouh verdammt Meinte Manual, das war die Swype erkennung, die ist Bikerfeindlich, verdammt


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. Dezember 2012)

Eh, was geht ab ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Dezember 2012)

alles was füße hat und net festgebunden ist


----------



## cinemaniac (30. Dezember 2012)

Tische und Stühle auch?


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Dezember 2012)

hajoooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (30. Dezember 2012)

F U C K wie soll ich jetz ruhig schlafen....


----------



## widdy75 (30. Dezember 2012)

Wasserfarbe geht auch wieder ab!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, ´n eingetrockneter Pickel geht auch ab.........


----------



## Cruise (30. Dezember 2012)

Bikeentzug? ^^


----------



## cinemaniac (30. Dezember 2012)

Neeein...Glaub eher das liegt an der Nonne mit den Kochtöpfen, ihr wisst schon, die die Tapeten verkauft.


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Dezember 2012)

achso DIE !!! .... die saß bei mir kürzlich auch im flur und machte topfschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happ (31. Dezember 2012)

@MM.Productions sau gut.Suche schon die ganze Zeit Bilder vom Rennen oder Video.Nun hab ich es endlich gefunden und die erste Szene is wie ich meine Freundin umarme.Sehr gut!!!!


----------



## Happ (31. Dezember 2012)

Gibts da noch mehr vom Enduro Rennen?


----------



## KonaBikerM (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues an alle und eine gute Saison 2013


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Januar 2013)

Danke dir, das gleiche wünschen wir auch.
Gesundheit und eine Portion Gelassenheit.
Gruß Kroete.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Januar 2013)

von mir natürlich auch ein FROHES NEUES


----------



## Pure_Power (21. Februar 2013)

Dimitri Lehner von FREERIDE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Betreiber ihre Bikeparks eher mit Hindernissen bestücken als mit spaßigen Features. Fallgrube statt Hüpfburg. Während ich in Kanada mit Lust und Spaß in den Bikepark starten kann, muss ich bei uns hoffen, den Tag unverletzt zu überstehen.



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02/21/bikeparks-in-europa-fallgrube-statt-huepfburg/

Bitte nehmt euch das wenigstens dieses Jahr vor Saisonstart mal zu Herzen und zeigt, dass man das besser machen kann


----------



## Dome_2001 (21. Februar 2013)

@Pure Power: Geh mal nach Wildbad, dagegen ist Beerfelden zucker!!

Wobei Beerfelden auch noch Luft nach oben hat


----------



## Pure_Power (21. Februar 2013)

OT: Ich finde Wildbad richtig geil!

Du scheinst den Artikel nicht gelesen zu haben. Es geht mir um die Parallelen zwischen der Diskussion vom letzten Jahr und "der Message" des Interviews/Artikels.


----------



## Dome_2001 (21. Februar 2013)

Von der Schwierigkeitsstufe ist Wildbad natürlich eine ganz andere klasse!! Da stimmeich Dir zu. Allerdings was die Pflege und anfängerfreundlichkeit angeht kann es Beerfelden nicht das Wasser reichen.

Okay, der IXS DH in Wildbad ist taff und soll so bleiben, aber der DH2 ist ja auch shcon im oberen Abschnitt sau schwer zu fahren und lieblos dahin geknallt, der aktuelle 4X ist aj nur noch zum heulen und die Freerides sind ja mit den Tables total verbaut worden. Oder haben Sie inzwischen das ganze etwas anfängerfreundlich gemacht?

Beerfelden hingegen muss ich sagen hat da mehr auswahl und ist schon mehr auf Anfänger ausgelegt. Mit mehr speed wird es dort ja auch znehmen lustiger


----------



## Pure_Power (21. Februar 2013)

Grade die DH2 finde ich extrem gut und spaÃig zu fahren. Auf der DH1 wurden letztes Jahr so viele LÃ¶cher gefÃ¼llt, das groÃe Steinfeld war danach ja nur noch eine "Kieselgrube".

2009/2010 war Beerfelden nee super Sache, danach wurde leider viel verhunzt! Das Schlimme ist, die EntscheidungstrÃ¤ger sind beratungsresistent!




			
				Dimitri Lehner von FREERIDE schrieb:
			
		

> Nur *wenige wissen*, was sie tun. Statt professionelle Trailbauer zu beauftragen, greifen die meisten Park-Betreiber auf erfahrene Freerider der Gegend zurÃ¼ck. Typen mit hohem FahrkÃ¶nnen, die sich dann *Stunts bauen*, die sie selbst haben wollen. Oft stehen sie auch unter dem Druck ihrer Peergroup, das treibt sie regelrecht dazu, heftige Mutproben und Leistungsbeweise zu bauen.
> ...
> Das sind zu hohe Drops mit Minilandungen, senkrechte Wallrides, schmale Double-SprÃ¼nge, meterlange Speed-SprÃ¼nge mit schlechten Anfahrten, haarige Gaps â kurz: Sie bauen viel zu anspruchsvolle, meist gefÃ¤hrliche Stunts, die 90 Prozent der Bikepark-Besucher Ã¼berfordern und deswegen frustrieren. Ich war dabei, als die maÃgeblichen Trailbauer aus Whistler bei uns Bikeparks checkten. Ihr Urteil: â*WÃ¼rden wir in Whistler solche Trails bauen, blieben die Besucher weg. Denn entweder sie wÃ¤ren komplett frustriert oder im Krankenhaus. Beides wahrscheinlich.*â Das ist ein hartes Urteil, doch zutreffend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (21. Februar 2013)

Gab es die strecke letztes Jahr noch? Ich kann mich an so einen schönen trail in Beerfelden gar nicht erinnern. 

Zum Thema Wildbad, und dann ist auch gut, Der DH2 ist nur am Anfang ätzend zum fahren, sobald man den überstanden hat ist er schon ganz lustig .. so ist es ja uach wieder nicht ...


----------



## sic_ (21. Februar 2013)

Die Diskussion gabs schonmal und das Ergebnis war nur das wir zu blöd sind um zu fahren.


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Februar 2013)

Der stete Tropfen â¦


----------



## Khakiflame (21. Februar 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Die Diskussion gabs schonmal und das Ergebnis war nur das wir zu blöd sind um zu fahren.





traurig aber wahr, beerfelden ist und bleibt beratungsresistent...naja sollen sie, gibt ja mehr und mehr schönere, besser gepflegte und richtig geshaped(t)e parks im umfeld.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Februar 2013)

Zum Beispiel welche?


----------



## sic_ (21. Februar 2013)

Bis auf ein paar Bausünden ist Wildbad richtig toll. Lac Blanc ist zwar schon etwas weiter weg, das Fahrerlebnis entschädigt aber für die lange Anreise.

Es gibt doch aber auch jede menge lokaler Projekte.
Stromberg ist super gebaut und die HD-FR Vereinsstrecke ist auch ziemlich geil. Gerade der HD-FR track ist doch das beste Beispiel was dabei rauskommt wenn man ein fähiges Bauteam hat und auch auf Kritik/Anregungen oder Wünsche von anderen eingeht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Februar 2013)

Wo ist HD? Heidelberg? Ist das öffentlich?


----------



## Khakiflame (21. Februar 2013)

wildbad, stromberg, boppard...alles einfach besser


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wo ist HD? Heidelberg? Ist das öffentlich?



Nope, das ist nicht öffentlich! Bei der Strecke am Königstuhl handelt es sich um die Trainingsstrecke des HD-Freeride e.V.  es gibt allerdings Tagesgastkarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Februar 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Grade die DH2 finde ich extrem gut und spaßig zu fahren. Auf der DH1 wurden letztes Jahr so viele Löcher gefüllt, das große Steinfeld war danach ja nur noch eine "Kieselgrube".
> 
> 2009/2010 war Beerfelden nee super Sache, danach wurde leider viel verhunzt! Das Schlimme ist, die Entscheidungsträger sind beratungsresistent!




Schön gefahren Eike.................
...ups, am Ende steht ja meine Doka....

Das Konzept stand Ende 2010 schon.
Leider hat der Betreiber sich nochmal " beraten " lassen und ist umgeschwenkt, das war auch der Grund meines Ausstiegs.


----------



## widdy75 (21. Februar 2013)

Wer war der Berater?


----------



## Pure_Power (21. Februar 2013)

Das sollte der grauhaarige Österreicher sein (aka. BF Supervisor). Bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher!


----------



## Tribal84 (22. Februar 2013)

hey leute, ich häng mich garnicht an alten sachen auf oder so..

lasst nen thread machen wo drin steht was sollte verbessert / ausgebessert werden, fein säuberlich ohne das übliche gedisse gegen bestimmte Leute...

ich denke sachliche, kompetente Kritik kann man auch ohne Beleidigungen formulieren und nein ich baue aus zeitlichen Gründen dieses Jahr nicht mir usw..

Ich denke diese Kritik / Verbesserung wird dann auch gehört (gelesen) und richtig interpretiert.

Gruß


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Februar 2013)

Landung Dopbatterie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2013)

@tribal: in so einem Thread würden die Beiträge spätestens auf Seite drei wieder den gewohnten Ton annehmen 

Die Lösung: mein eigener Bikepark  mit Black Jack und Nutten


----------



## Tribal84 (22. Februar 2013)

@ Kontragonist das befürchte ich auch
solange es in keinem vernünftigen ton abläuft würde ich persönlich auch nichts davon annehmen, bin ich ehrlich..

und einfach landung dropbatterie schreiben reicht dann halt auch nicht mehr..
ich denke ausformulierte Sätze sollten es sein.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Februar 2013)

ganze sätze? .... ich dacht wir sind im ibc


----------



## Tribal84 (22. Februar 2013)

sorry stimmt, dann sollten auch sachen als anwort gelten wie:

Alles
Sprünge
Landungen
Steine
Liftschlange
Wurst


----------



## sic_ (22. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich phänomenal.

Das was man verbessern müsste wird gelassen und die guten so geändert das es am Ende noch gefährlicher ist als vorher.

Mein persönliches Highlite ist aber immernoch das Anliegergeschwür auf der alten Dirtline.
Hätte man da einen großen Table hingesetzt wärs besser gewesen.


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2013)

Das AnliegergeschwÃ¼r hat mir zum Ende der Saison 2012 eigentlich SpaÃ gemacht! Wenn man es mal ausbaldowert hat, ist es ganz witzig â¦ Das flache DromedarhÃ¶ckerdoublegewÃ¤chs, das nach den beiden Tables kommt â das kÃ¶nnte man mal austauschen  Entweder mit drei Wellen zum pumpen oder mit einem dritten Table.

Alles in Allem freu ich mich eigentlich auf Bikeparkwetter! SpaÃ hatte ich noch immer in Befe.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Februar 2013)

Wetter passt doch


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2013)

Bin ne KÃ¤ltepussy, auÃerdem ist der Beginn von Bikeparkwetter an ein festes Datum gekoppelt â in diesem Fall ist das der 29. MÃ¤rz


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. Februar 2013)

Wildbad geht auch schon vorher wieder 
Aber ich will auch unbedingt mal nach Beerfelden. Wird das da zum Opening überfüllt sein, oder lohnt sich der Tag?


----------



## KonaBikerM (22. Februar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10343248#post10343248

So leut´s, ich habe mal die Idee von Tribal84 in die Tat umgesetzt und hier ist das Ergebniss, ich und auch bestimmt die anderen fänden es toll wenn wir hier bald eine Menge an Vorschlägen finden würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Februar 2013)

wie geht es denn euch so ?
gruß gerdi


----------



## Pure_Power (22. Februar 2013)

Ich will lieber hier weiter "haten" und "Leute beleidigen"

Och Gerd, soweit so gut


----------



## Khakiflame (22. Februar 2013)

gerdi, wie gehts dir so? ohne dich ist beerfelden einfach nicht mehr beerfelden


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Februar 2013)

Jojo Eike, lese immer wieder gerne deine Kommentare........


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Februar 2013)

Soweit so gut Henning´le...........bin dabei mich wieder herzustellen.
Ab 0402 wieder voll in Arbeit......


----------



## Pure_Power (22. Februar 2013)

Jede Wahrheit braucht einen Mutigen der sie ausspricht... (OMFG, ich glaube Bild hat damit mal geworben....)
Und die Wahrheit tut oft weh!
Vielleicht sollte ich mich in Pure_Truth umbennen lassen


----------



## Osama (22. Februar 2013)

oder naked_truth...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Februar 2013)

Sers Börnd..........alles senkrecht ?


----------



## Osama (23. Februar 2013)

ciao Gerda, do frägsch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Februar 2013)

Man weiß ja nie.........


----------



## cinemaniac (23. Februar 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls für den Fred. Denn in Beerfelden sind´s für mein Dafürhalten nur ein paar kleine Baustellen die den Spaß schmälern (teilweise die Idioten schuld, die mit ihren Enduros gewütet haben). Ein Beispiel dafür ist die Stelle vor´m Wallride; die "Kurve" bevor´s in den Graben runter geht. Weiterhin ist das kurze Stück auf der roten Linie, wo dieses "Northshoreversuchsgebilde" steht, eine Katastrophe.

EDITH SAGT: SORRY HAB NE SEITE ZU FRÜH GELESEN......


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich die Grüne Strecke noch.......den Bombenkratersprung,
Kroetenloch, step up Step down, Steinfeld.......?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich das hier so lese bin ich gespannt was ich da vorfinde...


----------



## KonaBikerM (23. Februar 2013)

@Kröte ja gibt´s noch


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Februar 2013)

Wird sie auch noch gefahren ?

wie sieht das Steinfeld aus.....los sag´ schon, war eines meiner Lieblingsprojekte.....alle einzeln besorgt, vor Ort gebracht und eingebuddelt......vielen Dank nochmal an meinen großen Bruder Eagleeye für die tatkräftige Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Februar 2013)

@ KonaBikerM

........das bin nicht ich.......


----------



## KonaBikerM (23. Februar 2013)

? woasn jetzt?   sagen wat mal so Bombenkrater nicht oft aber ab dem Triple schon öfters  Steinfeld ist halt immernoch Reifenkiller Number 1!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (23. Februar 2013)

Guuut..............


----------



## Supernoob (26. Februar 2013)

Gerade hab ich gesehen, dass die Eintrittspreise auch schon wieder angehoben wurden.

Letztes Jahr hat das Tagesticket 17â¬ gekostet und jetzt sind es 18â¬.

Auch wenn es nur 1â¬ ist, dann hoffe ich, dass die Strecken dieses Jahr ein bisschen gepflegter sind, gerade was das Thema Landung an der Dropbox, oder die komische Kombination am Ende der roten Line nach dem man aus dem Wald kommt.


----------



## Pure_Power (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## Deleted 130247 (27. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, Gaswerke haben auch schon wieder den Tarif erhöht.....immer noch die Sche*** alten Rohre inner Erde................


----------



## sic_ (27. Februar 2013)

Die vom Gaswerk verkaufen dir aber nicht die Löcher in der Leitung als Überdruckventil


----------



## Supernoob (28. Februar 2013)

sic_ schrieb:


> Die vom Gaswerk verkaufen dir aber nicht die Löcher in der Leitung als Überdruckventil


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Februar 2013)

hahaha


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab mir für 2013 geschworen, 1ein einziges Mal nach Befe zu gehen.
Nächtliegender Park -> BP Trippstadt, für umme, ohne Lift und tausendmal geiler  flowiger zu fahren 

Bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## widdy75 (28. Februar 2013)

Wegen mir musst du nichtmal das eine mal kommen,
Und viel Spaß in trippstadt! ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Februar 2013)

trippstadt is aber auch sowas von geil


----------



## Khakiflame (1. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir für 2013 geschworen, 1ein einziges Mal nach Befe zu gehen.
> Nächtliegender Park -> BP Trippstadt, für umme, ohne Lift und tausendmal geiler  flowiger zu fahren
> 
> Bin raus


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. März 2013)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Wegen mir musst du nichtmal das eine mal kommen,
> Und viel Spaß in trippstadt! ;-)


 
Hab aber nochn Gutschein für ne Tageskarte, den mir mal ein Kollege geschenkt hat


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. März 2013)

Irre!


----------



## sic_ (1. März 2013)

Ach, einmal im Jahr kann man schon nach Beerfelden fahren und sich über den Streckenzustand oder die Bau-fails aufregen.

Ist bei den 18 jetzt auch der Helikopter Erlebnisflug oder die Offroadfahrt mit dem LaLüLaLa drin?


----------



## esmirald_h (1. März 2013)

nein es geht direkt zum :http://www.metzgerei-rebscher.de/


----------



## Endurix (1. März 2013)

Man merkt, dass der Saisonbeginn näher rückt: Das Beerfelden-Gemaule geht wieder los.

Einfach wegbleiben! 'ne Schlange bis zur Straße braucht man eh nicht ;-)


----------



## widdy75 (1. März 2013)

So isses,wenn die Mauler Fernbleiben wird die Schlange erheblich kürzer.
Aber vermutlich wird es nicht so ausgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (1. März 2013)

Hehe wenn die Mauler wegbleiben haben diejenigen mehr spaß die gerne da fahren


----------



## Tribal84 (1. März 2013)

Endurix schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass der Saisonbeginn näher rückt: Das Beerfelden-Gemaule geht wieder los.
> 
> Einfach wegbleiben! 'ne Schlange bis zur Straße braucht man eh nicht ;-)


----------



## cinemaniac (2. März 2013)

Ich werde auch weiterhin nach Beefe fahren....ein paar Verbesserungen wären trotzdem nicht schlecht.


----------



## Warpspinne (2. März 2013)

Ich nehme die 130km Hin und Rückfahrt für Beerfelden gerne in Kauf. Klar, hier und dort sind zwar etwas "merkwürdige" Gebilde, aber der Park macht trotzdem sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. März 2013)

Eh Warpspinnchen............schreib mal hier rein wenn du nach Beerfelle fährst......kommsch auch.........


----------



## cinemaniac (2. März 2013)

Ist eigentlich jemand aus Ludwigshafen am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (3. März 2013)

Ich freue mich auch schon mega auf Beerfelden. Werde aber erst im April vorbei kommen. Hab ja einen kleinen Weg bis dahin ...


----------



## Supernoob (4. März 2013)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch schon mega auf Beerfelden. Werde aber erst im April vorbei kommen. Hab ja einen kleinen Weg bis dahin ...




April wird eh besser sein.

Ist am Anfang immer stark überlaufen, so wie alle Bikepark die in die neue Saison gehen. 

Freue mich trotzdem drauf, trotz der auch von mir genanten Kritikpunkten


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. März 2013)

Interessant erst motzen immer alle rum, dann gibt es einen Thread für konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge und keine Sau meldet sich! Dann meckert auch nicht rum!


----------



## Supernoob (4. März 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Interessant erst motzen immer alle rum, dann gibt es einen Thread für konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge und keine Sau meldet sich! Dann meckert auch nicht rum!



Und was bringt dieser Tread? Rein gar nix


----------



## cinemaniac (4. März 2013)

Supernoob schrieb:


> Und was bringt dieser Tread? Rein gar nix



Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. März 2013)

@Supernoob: Da hier in diesem Thread immer unübersichtlich gestänkert wurde, wäre das ein Platz für konstruktive Kritik gewesen und man hätte dann, da ich den Betreiber gut kenne, ihm das vorzeigen können!


----------



## Supernoob (4. März 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> @Supernoob: Da hier in diesem Thread immer unübersichtlich gestänkert wurde, wäre das ein Platz für konstruktive Kritik gewesen und man hätte dann, da ich den Betreiber gut kenne, ihm das vorzeigen können!



Habe Anfang letzten Jahres den Besitzer mal angesprochen und ihn darauf hingewiesen, das die Landung an der Dropbox viel zu flach sei und dass das Verletzungspotential recht hoch sei.

Leider ist das ganze Jahr nix passiert, deswegen sehe ich das ganze recht skeptisch dem gegenüber.

Die Idee ist trotzdem gut


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. März 2013)

Jap, genau da ist das Prob. wenn einer kommt wirkt´s nicht so wie wenn er eine Liste im IBC von vielen Usern/Nutzern des Parks sieht


----------



## cinemaniac (4. März 2013)

Also fleißig schreiben.... Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. März 2013)

Einer hat sich schon angeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (4. März 2013)

My two cent: Das wird nichts bringen. Dieser Thread ist dem Betreiber bekannt und beeinflusst die Bauweisen nicht. Auch persÃ¶nlich vorgebrachte VorschlÃ¤ge haben nach meinen Informationen nicht gefruchtet. Hier herrscht vollkommene Beratungsresistenz â und ich kann es auch ein stÃ¼ckweit verstehen: wenn mir den ganzen Tag vorgehalten wird wie ich alles falsch mach, dann schalt ich auch ab und mach was ich will.

Fazit: Die Bauten besichtigen, nach persÃ¶nlichem Fahrstil und -kÃ¶nnen beurteilen und nur befahren, wo man einen Haken drunter machen wÃ¼rde. So mach ich das jedenfalls und hab bisher noch immer SpaÃ in Befe gehabt


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. März 2013)

Woher willst du wissen das dem Betreiber der von MIR erstellte NEUE Thread bekannt ist?


----------



## sic_ (4. März 2013)

Wenn die Vorschläge aus dem Thread hier nicht berücksichtigt wurden, warum sollten sie dann ausgerechnet deinen Thread ernst nehmen?


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. März 2013)

Da MEIN Thread sich nur mit diesem Thema befast und darin konstruktie kritik und verbesserungsvorschläge zu finden sind


----------



## cinemaniac (4. März 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Da MEIN Thread sich nur mit diesem Thema befast und darin konstruktie kritik und verbesserungsvorschläge zu finden sind



So seh´ ich das auch. Ich würde irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Meckermäulern auch mit Ignoranz begegnen. Ordentlich formulierte Kritik mit dazugehörigen Verbesserungsvorschlägen, würde ich mir jedoch zu Herzen nehmen. 
******* brüllen kann jeder. Wer kann schon von sich behaupten noch nie sein Fahrrad oder eine Kurve beschimpft zu haben, ohne den Fehler bei sich selbst zu suchen.


----------



## Kontragonist (4. März 2013)

@kona: ich sprach davon, dass DIESER Thread bekannt und ohne Effekt ist. DEIN Thread wird nach MEINER Auffassungen beim BETREIBER nicht anders aufgenommen werden, als DIESER Thread und die von MIR beobachteten persönlich vorgebrachten Meldungen DRITTER 

Aber viel Glück, wir messen 2014, was die Aktion gebracht hat


----------



## sic_ (5. März 2013)

Der Thread hier hat doch erst ins Negative umgeschlagen als die großen Baumeister kamen und uns vollkommene Unfähigkeit unterstellt haben.


----------



## Tribal84 (5. März 2013)

http://instagram.com/p/WXDhWwMKhp/?...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582


----------



## cinemaniac (5. März 2013)

uiuiui da tut sich was. Feine Sache.

Zum Verbesserungsfred: Man sieht das sich die Vorschläge tatsächlich auf einige kleine Punkte beziehen die mit verhältnismäßig wenig Aufwand realisierbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel weber (10. März 2013)

Bin gespannt auf DIESE Saison - mal sehen ob sich an den Strecken etwas , bzw. mehr getan hat als in den vergangenen 2-3 Jahren...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. März 2013)

War Gestern mal da. Da waren die mit nem Bagger am bauen. Glaub das war am Ende der roten Linie. Quasi direkt auf der Wiese neben dem Hotel was da am Waldrand ist. Von unten gesehen auf der linken Seite.


----------



## Cruise (11. März 2013)

Ist Ausgang rote.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. März 2013)

Gut. Danke.


----------



## Birk (11. März 2013)

Da bin ich mal gespannt was es
dieses Jahr neues (verbessertes) gibt. 
Aber nachdem ich in Neuseeland gesehen  hab was man aus praktisch gleichem Höhenunterschied raus holen kann hab ich wenig Hoffnung das mich das überarbeitet Beerfelden überzeugen kann.
Verbesserungsvorschläge wurden ja nun schon von diversen Seiten immer wieder eingebracht und bisher konsequent ignoriert.


----------



## 19Freerider97 (11. März 2013)

hab gehört dass man jz das propain rage dort testen kann. muss man da extra etwas für zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. März 2013)

der neue tabelsieht schon gut aus aber bei so ner länge brauchts ne sichere landung weil - wenn man den komplet spring - mit zugeschalteten warbantrieb da runter kommt !!

Ich hab dem werner auch letztes jahr auf einige sachen aufmerksam gemacht nachden ich beim vorletzten tabel in der landung fast senkrecht eingescchlagen bin - bike hat es geschluckt, glück gehabt ! ich glaube es ist das beste wenn man sich, wenn möglich, bei bauarbeiten dort mit einbringt/hilft. zb rückbau kante/drop rot
e strecke vorden coner etc. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn er sich über einen helferzuspruch freuen wurde !


----------



## Pure_Power (11. März 2013)




----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. März 2013)

Hmm, lass mich mal überlegen, an der rinne ?


----------



## Pure_Power (11. März 2013)

Korrekt. Da war ich letztes Jahr öfter als in BF. (ca. Faktor 20)


----------



## Fr.th.13 (12. März 2013)

Sven lauer bist du es ?


----------



## Pure_Power (12. März 2013)

Nö. Der Sven "chillt" in Süd-Afrika.


----------



## mussso (14. März 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Hmm, lass mich mal überlegen, an der rinne ?



Interessant... egal ich verhöker mein Bike jetzt trotzdem aufgrund der Behördenunfähigkeit.

Alutech Pudel Team DH


----------



## EL Pablo (16. März 2013)

oh, das wird die behörde schwer treffen!


----------



## KonaBikerM (16. März 2013)

Wer war heute alles im B-Park Beerfelden bei den Ladies? Gibt´s schon Bilder? Bin gespannt  Bombe wär´s natürlich wenn sich eines von den Mädels hier melden und mal sagen würde was alles geändert wurde und wie´s ist


----------



## Menuett (18. März 2013)

KonaBikerM schrieb:


> Wer war heute alles im B-Park Beerfelden bei den Ladies? Gibt´s schon Bilder? Bin gespannt  Bombe wär´s natürlich wenn sich eines von den Mädels hier melden und mal sagen würde was alles geändert wurde und wie´s ist



Mir ist nur das Ende der roten Strecke aufgefallen. Da haben sie jetzt 3 oder 4 Tables aufgeschüttet. Die waren aber leider noch nicht fahrbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (18. März 2013)

Da stimme ich Menuett zu. 
Die Jungs haben sich voll Mühe gegeben, ein paar der Strecken für uns freizuschaufeln! Danke nochmal, an alle die mitgeholfen haben und hier mitlesen!!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (19. März 2013)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Menuett zu.
> Die Jungs haben sich voll Mühe gegeben, ein paar der Strecken für uns freizuschaufeln! Danke nochmal, an alle die mitgeholfen haben und hier mitlesen!!



Waren die strecken wie letztes jahr(natürlich die frei waren)? gruß an dominik!


----------



## Tesla71 (22. März 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Waren die strecken wie letztes jahr(natürlich die frei waren)? gruß an dominik!



Wie oben bereits geschrieben, das Ende der roten Strecke ist anders. Das fängt schon auf den letzten Metern im Wald an. 
Der Teil wurde abgeflacht, vorher konnte man da einen guten Satz hinlegen. Dahinter auf der Weide kommen dann drei große Table. 

Ansonsten muß ich gestehen, ist mir nix aufgefallen. Teilweise war es etwas zerbombt auf der schwarzen Strecke. War mir echt recht, daß ich diesmal mit dem Freerider und nicht dem Hardtail unterwegs war. 

Gab es auf der grauen Strecke nicht noch ein paar Gelegenheiten zu springen, außer der Dropbatterie?


----------



## gabriel weber (29. März 2013)

laut Aussage, wird der Park bis Anfang/Ende MAI bearbeitet statt in der Offseason - zu viel Regen, Schnee und Matsch...

Immerhin bedeutet das, dass Streckenabschnitte wohl gesperrt sein werden... befürchte ich.


----------



## widdy75 (29. März 2013)

Ist morgen jemand in Beer und hat zufaellig einen Bremsadapter für hinten pm - is für ne 203er Scheibe über???


----------



## gabriel weber (29. März 2013)

...für welchen Bremsenhersteller ?


----------



## widdy75 (29. März 2013)

Shimano


----------



## gabriel weber (29. März 2013)

Hab nur noch einen für vorne. Sorry. Ich werde morgen aber wohl da sein, es sei denn das Wetter wird richtig mieß...


----------



## widdy75 (29. März 2013)

Schade! ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxogen (29. März 2013)

Hallo, Beerfelden ist auch mir ein Begriff, habe letztes Jahr wieder richtig angefangen zu DHlern und war mit freunden in diesem Park.

  Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, die Strecken können auf die jeweilige Fähigkeiten ausgesucht werden und somit kann man sich nach und nach immer weiter steigern.
  Werde dieses Jahr zu 100% wieder dort fahren und eventuell eine Monats- oder Jahreskarte dafür mir zulegen.
  Vielleicht kann man sich ja auch dort treffen und besser kennen lernen und gemeinsam eins der besten Hobbys nachgehen das es gibt.

  Gruß Tox


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. März 2013)

wie isses im mom in befe? matsch schnee ...ok oder mies ???


----------



## cinemaniac (29. März 2013)

www.bikepark-beerfelden.de

Da gibts ne Webcam


----------



## Cruise (29. März 2013)

Sieht noch sehr leer aus


----------



## python69 (30. März 2013)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder vom 29.03.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.432868183461244.1073741825.100002141983646&type=1

Bin noch Neuling was die Fotografie angeht. Bitte um Verständnis.

Wer die Bilder in groß und etwas bearbeitet möchte soll sich bitte gerade melden.

Greetz
Daniel


----------



## DAkka (30. März 2013)

"Dieser Inhalt ist derzeit nicht verfügbar
Die von dir ausgewählte Seite kann derzeit nicht angezeigt werden. Es könnte sein, dass diese vorläufig nicht zur Verfügung steht, der von dir verwendete Link abgelaufen ist oder du nicht die erforderliche Genehmigung hast, um die Seite zu betrachten."

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (30. März 2013)

So Leut´s, heute das erste mal wieder in Beer gewesen dieses Jahr und ich muss sagen die neuen Anlieger auf der Schwarze sind HAMMER !  Die Tables auf der Roten funktionieren denke ich mal vom Prinzip her, aber es war so matschig das sich die Erde zu Spurrillen formte Als Tipp wäre da Willingen, IMMER befahrbar durch Brechsand oberfläche


----------



## Supernoob (30. März 2013)

Wie wahr der Ansturm die letzten 2 Tagen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. März 2013)

python69 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein paar Bilder vom 29.03.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.432868183461244.1073741825.100002141983646&type=1
> 
> ...



jup... geht nicht , mach mal bitte so das man reinschauen kann  DANKE


----------



## smarty281 (30. März 2013)

Wie waren den sonst so die Strecken? Arg matschig oder Nass?


----------



## ketis (30. März 2013)

Top waren sie. !!


----------



## smarty281 (30. März 2013)

Na dann kann's ja morgen los gehen


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. März 2013)

ja war super zu fahren , bin trotzdem um 13 uhr gegangen weil mir zu viel los war und SORRY zu viele "newbies" die im weg RUMSTANDEN ...
geschweige denn das warten an dem lift


----------



## widdy75 (30. März 2013)

Am Lift war auf einmal fast gar nix mehr los!
Und die Strecken waren auch gut gemacht,und die cörryworscht war genauso geil wie die letzten Jahre!;-)


----------



## smarty281 (30. März 2013)

Mhhhh Currywoscht. Ich freu mich wie Sau......


----------



## python69 (30. März 2013)

Sorry,

hatte ihn vorher noch versucht und bei mir ging er :-(

hier der neue

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741825.100002141983646&type=1&l=1201805732

greetz
daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (30. März 2013)

ja, war richtig gut heute! Erste mal da gewesen, morgen gleich nochmal und werden wohl noch öfters wiederkommen trotz längerer Anreise. Park ist super - und ich habe schon einige gesehen


----------



## bikebuster90 (30. März 2013)

war heute auch mal wieder in beerfelden und finde es richtig gut, was die parkbetreiber dort verändert haben, gute anlieger, linie ein wenig flowiger gestaltet & ein paar sprünge ausgebesser bzw. komplett neu gebaut  
wenn es so weiter geht, dann wird der park richtig gut


----------



## lattu82 (31. März 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57c6Gxq9VEc"]Bikepark Beerfelden ( 1 ) Black Wall 29.03.2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hier könnt ihr euch die Neuerungen auf der "Black Wall" mal anschauen.


----------



## ScareBraker (31. März 2013)

Waren auch am Samstag im Park und fanden die Erneuerungen sehr gut gelungen! Aufjedenfall entwickelt es sich in die richtige Richtung  Weiter so!


----------



## Sasse82 (31. März 2013)

Hier findet ihr ein paar wenige Fotos von mir gestern. Ich habe auch ein paar andere Fahrer fotografiert während ich meinen Kumpel und mich abgelichtet habe.
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand wieder. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58148


----------



## Khakiflame (31. März 2013)

lattu82 schrieb:


> Bikepark Beerfelden ( 1 ) Black Wall 29.03.2013 - YouTube
> 
> Hier könnt ihr euch die Neuerungen auf der "Black Wall" mal anschauen.



wo ist denn da was neues? weder auf dem video noch auf dem anderen habe ich was neues entdeckt...


----------



## lattu82 (31. März 2013)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> wo ist denn da was neues? weder auf dem video noch auf dem anderen habe ich was neues entdeckt...





Da sind bestimmt 5 oder 6 neue anlieger, dadurch wird es ein wenig flüssiger. Ein paar tiefere rillen haben sie wohl aufgefüllt beim letzten stück vor der wall. Gescheiten hasendraht an die wall. Das sind die sachen auf der black wall strecke Die mir aufgefallen sind. Sind zwar nur kleine verbesserrungen aber feine.


----------



## Pure_Power (31. März 2013)

Das Bikeparkteam sollte mal die ganzen Baumstämme/Würzelteile/Steine entfernen die *absichtlich platziert* werden/wurden. Ich sehe das als teilweise grob fahrlässig an bzw. ist der Vorsatz deutlich zu erkennen.

Es kann nicht sein, dass wenn ich durch einen Fahrfehler, die Strecke verlassen muss oder Stürze man in solche "Fallen" hineinfällt. 

Siehe z.B. hier (nach 3:55) 

Wenn ich mit der Hüfte auf den Stein bei 4:00 "klatsche", das macht bestimmt richtig Spaß! Oder ich mir mein Gabelcasting an so einer Schei$$e zerstöre.
Beerfelden ist voll mit solchen absichtlichen "Streckenbegrenzungen".
Würde mich mal interessieren, was das RP zu solchen Stolperfallen sagt


----------



## Mürre (31. März 2013)

Der Baum, wo ihr bei 3:40min drüberspringt wurde ja auch mit Vorsatz dort platziert- dient ja auch zur Stütze für den Anlieger!!
Ende letztes Jahr existierte eine gerade Linie durch die flachen Kurven auf der schwarzen. Ich denke nicht, dass dies Sinn einer Kurve ist gerade durchzufahren bzw. wie ihr über den Baum zu springen.....
Zum Stein: Klar ist es unschön, wenn da einer liegt. Aber meidest du dann auch Steinfelder  oder sollen die in Wildbad auch alle Steine weggeräumt werden? Sowohl auf als auch neben der Strecke? 
Leider ist es nunmal eine nicht ganz ungefährliche Sportart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. März 2013)

Leute Leute, was ist bloß los mit euch.............
Die Saison hat kaum begonnen und ihr meckert schon los als wenn wegen ein paar " Naturhindernissen " die Welt untergeht.
Fahrt auf den Strecken, schaut vorraus, umfahrt Stellen die euch zu gefährlich erscheinen bzw. verringert die Geschwindigkeit und habt einfach Spaß daran auf solchen Strecken fahren zu dürfen.
Wenn ich noch fahren dürfte wäre es mir Schittegal ob da ein paar Steinchen rumliegen oder Baumstämme im Weg lägen.
Sry, aber ich rege mich gerade etwas auf was ich eigentlich nicht dürfte da es gefährlich für mich ist.
Ironie gehört zu meinem Leben.

Wünsche euch eine schöne Saison, goile Strecken in noch goileren Parks und bleibt verletzungsfrei.

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Marc555 (31. März 2013)

Es fehlt wiedermal der "like-button"!







555


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (31. März 2013)

@Pure_Power,

wenn du dich an den Steinen und Stöcken gestört fühlst dann räum sie weg oder kauf dir ein Rennrad und fahr auf der Straße.
Solche unqualifizierten Beiträge sollte man löschen.
Jetzt wird schon was an den Strecken geändert und du bist immer noch am jammern. Die anlieger sind NICHT als Kicker gedacht.


----------



## Pure_Power (31. März 2013)

Hier noch ein paar besagte "Stöckchen" auf einer anderen Strecke.








			
				Pure_Power schrieb:
			
		

> Die Black Victor ist voll mit solchen Dingern, gerne werden auch hinter Anliegern ganze Berge von solchem Müll platziert, wenn du mal über einen Anlieger drüber hinaus fährst geht es direkt auf die Fresse. Mir ist das mit den Wildfahrern schon klar. Aber solche Fallen stellen geht halt auch gar nicht klar.


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (31. März 2013)

Wenn dich solche STÖCKCHEN stören dann brauchst du ja nicht mehr nach Beerfelden fahren.


----------



## widdy75 (1. April 2013)

Genau,bleib Zuhause,dann wird es für die die es dort gut finden am Lift schneller gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (1. April 2013)

Ich wünsche allen beim warten heute, in der (langen) Schlange, viel Spaß


----------



## visionthing (1. April 2013)

Sorry aber die Kritik ist echt lächerlich. Wenn es nach mir geht sollte man innen in den Kurven ruhig noch viel mehr hinlegen am besten setzt man da nen ganzen Stapel Holz hin damit keiner mehr nur im entferntesten auf die Idee kommt sich seine eigene Strecke zu suchen. Es ist pflicht der Betreiber den Verkehr auf der Strecke in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken und wie das mit den Anliegern gemacht wurde bin ich komplett einverstanden. Es passt einfach zum allgemeinen Charakter des parks. Wer meint alternativlinien zu suchen soll sich das halt vorher genau anschauen und muss dann auch mit den möglichen Konsequenzen leben und das mal ein Stein neben der Strecke liegt ist wohl auch unter die waldüblichen Gefahren einzuordnen, da sind die vielen Bäume am Wegesrand wohl das deutlich gefährlichere Hinderniss. 
Beefelden gestern war prima und das was geänert wurde macht zunächst nen guten Eindruck die neuen Tables müssten allerdings mal richtig verdichtet werden, die tiefen Rillen in Absprung und Landung gehen so garnicht.


----------



## Hagen3000 (1. April 2013)

Wer waren denn am Sonntag die Jungs mit den neongelben Westen, die im unteren Teil fotografiert haben und der etwas jüngere Kollege, der gegen Nachmittag bei den engeren Kurvenkombis geknipst hat?
Kann man die Fotos irgendwo sehen?


----------



## Fr.th.13 (1. April 2013)

watt soll des gejamer ander rinne siehts doch net anders aus!


----------



## "Sebastian" (1. April 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren, was das RP zu solchen Stolperfallen sagt



Jetzt halt aber mal wirklich den Ball flach..


----------



## Cruise (1. April 2013)

Jetzt hackt net so auf ihm rum, er hat sich bestimmt nur nen Nagel beim Sport abgebrochen und ist nun etwas zickig... ^^


----------



## palle68 (1. April 2013)

ist Alles noch im Aufbau es wird noch einiges passieren in beerfelden bis Die tables richtig fest werden dauert wol noch etwas wetterabhangig war Echt schwehr für uns bis zum opening Alles fertig zu bekommen da Der Winter so lange ging , zu den Leuten Die sich an Steinen und stöcken stören sollten besser Kein dh fahren. meine meinung ist seit bitte alle froh das mal etwas passiert im Park ist Echt nicht leicht es jedem Recht zu machen Aber wir geben uns mühe und fallen einauen wenn ich sowas hör könnte ich ausrasten so ein dummgeschwätz naja Will mich da auch nicht weiter zu äußern. und wenn jemand kretik an Der Strecke äußern will soll er bitte im Park Auf Werner Oder jemand vom bautrupp zukommen wir hören uns jeden verbesserungsvorschlag Gerne an Bin Auf jedenfall stolz Auf alle Die aktiv am bauen geholfen haben Echt Top war Echt schufterrei viele sehen gar nicht wieviel Arbeit das ist , und Wie gesagt es wird Die ganze saisong weitergebaut Also dan habt mal alle viel Spaß ride on Palle ;-)


----------



## widdy75 (1. April 2013)

Ich kann nur sagen ,Hut ab vor den arbeiten , die ihr trotz kack Wetter , bisher gemacht habt!


----------



## gabriel weber (1. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

manch einer hier im Forum weiß, wenn er die Diskussionen länger verfolgt hat, dass ich ebenfalls zu Denjenigen gehöre, die sich INTENSIV beschwert haben (Gruß an Werner ) ...
Ich war am Sonntag in Beerfelden und habe mir auch deshalb die Strecken sehr genau angesehen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Park stolz sein kann auf den aktuellen Bautrupp (und ich weiß wovon ich rede  ). Die Anlieger sind in sauberen Radien gezogen, die Linienführungen deutlich flowiger geworden und die geplanten Umbauten / Ereiterungen für dieses Jahr lassen mir den Sack platzen vor Vorfreude  ... 

Wenn die Strecken dieses Jahr ebenso mieß, ausgebombt gewesen wären wie die vergangenen Jahre, hätte ich meine Beerfeldenbesuche an einer Hand abzählen können - SO genieße ich die Saison und den Umbruch. Wohl erde ich mir wenn die Saison den Ersteindruck bestätigt, im folgenden Jahr wieder eine Saisonkarte gönnen.

So, nun aber genug !

LET THE GAMES BEGIN ! Viel Spaß euch allen in Beerfelden  und endschuldigt die vielen Smileys  

 Gabriel


----------



## 19Freerider97 (1. April 2013)

wer hat den heute fotos gemacht z.B.: am roadgap??? bzw wo kann man die sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (1. April 2013)

Also ich bin überrascht, die neuen Bauten sind wirklich gut gelungen und Pure_Power, deine Befürchtungen sind in meinem Augen unbegründet
Wenn an den Stämmen/Steinen jemand sich verletzt hat er vorher schon genug andere Probleme und um das zu verhindern müsste man den Sport verbieten 
Die Absprünge der Tables am Ende der Roten finde ich etwas zu steil, mitm Dirtbike sind die wahrschenlich super, aber für die langhubigeren Räder sind sie etwas zu steil.

Spannend wirds jetzt wie die Strecken unter der Saison gepflegt werden, aber bisher siehts gut aus


----------



## gabriel weber (1. April 2013)

DITO Kai...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. April 2013)

Y Gabriel.....Y.....


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. April 2013)

.................du warst dort IgelKay..............ohne mich............


----------



## Toxogen (1. April 2013)

So, bin am 14.04. (Sonntag) in Beerfelden mit ein paar Kumpels, mal sehen wie es dort so ist mit den neuen Sachen auf der Strecke und am Bike, freu mich schon voll drauf, hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter bis dahin.

  Vielleicht erkennen einige dort mein Bike wieder, Gruß Tox


----------



## EagleEye (1. April 2013)

ach du wolltest mit Krötchen?
Wir hatten heute noch gerätselt obs nicht zu hart für dich ist, da zu sein und nix machen zu können.
Aber dann denken wir das nächste mal an dich


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. April 2013)

EagleEye schrieb:


> ach du wolltest mit Krötchen?



....jaaahaaaaa..........

....ja ja ich weiß schon, nur weil ich im Moment (vllt auch länger) nicht darf, habt ihr mich schon abgeschrieben.


Alsdann, gleich geht es an die Geräte, Frust ablassen und Schei$$ auf die 120..........


----------



## EagleEye (2. April 2013)

dann packen wir dich beim nächsten mal ein


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. April 2013)

Ich bitte darum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL Pablo (2. April 2013)

aber aufpassen wegen den steinen!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. April 2013)

Steine machen mir nichts.....ich liebe Steinfelder.


----------



## Pure_Power (2. April 2013)

Grüße


----------



## -Itchy- (3. April 2013)

Ja stimmt... 

Steine sind echt ein ding der unmöglichkeit!
vor allem für uns gravity orientierte mtbiker... das ihr in beerfelden euch so eine frechheit erlaubt, uns über solch unmögliche hindernise fahren zu lassen... das grenzt ja echt schon fast an einem skandal !!!

jetzt mal aber im ernst...
am vergangenem ostermontag war ich mit meiner truppe im park... und wie ich schon in den ersten videos, die seit der eröffnung aufgetaucht sind, gesehen habe... hat der park auf jeden fall einen deutlichen schritt in die richtige richtung gemacht!
Die neuen anlieger auf der schwarzen line, machen die line deutlich flowiger!
Das in ein paar wochenenden (weis garnicht wann hier mit den buddel arbeiten begonnen wurde) nicht der ganze park, von grund auf neu angelegt bzw. umgestalltet, bzw. nach dem winter wieder auf vordermann gebracht werden kann, dass sollte doch jedem klar sein!

natürlich gibt es immer noch stellen, bzw. bauten die nicht wirklich toll sind aber ich denke, das die leute die da aktuell am machen sind, auf jeden fall auf dem richtigem weg sind!

Ein lob an die zuständigen leute also!
Und nicht von so ein paar wenigen, die motivation nehmen lassen!

Ich fand es toll am montag!





P.S.:
Das einzigste was an beerfelden wirklich stört, ist das fehlende gefälle  
alles andere kann (und ich denke auch das es das wird) verbessert und optimiert werden!


----------



## palle68 (4. April 2013)

Danke , ja es wird noch einiges passieren , gestern wurde alles neu geshapet also ich hoff das die tables das kommende wochenende überstehen waren echt noch zu weich letztes we , auserdem ist auf der race vorübergehend wieder die kleine s kurve nach dem road gap  ausgebessert und geöffnet, war nur wegen bauarbeiten eine lange gerade letzte  woche also ich hoff  da habt ihr jetzt auch erst mal wieder etwas mehr flow. ride on Palle  ah und der drop neben der steilabfahr ist auch wieder geöffnet


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. April 2013)

Klingt gut!!! Ich bin Sonntag da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (4. April 2013)

Klingt jut palle68  Was habt ihr an dem Drop neben der Steilabfahrt auf der roten geändert? Erde in der Landung aufgeschüttet?


----------



## palle68 (4. April 2013)

nein nur landung von laub befreit denk iss ok so wenn nicht ist da gleich etwas erde aufgeschüttet


----------



## Nightfly.666 (4. April 2013)

Hi Leute! Wie heißt denn der eine der am Sa fast den ganzen Tag mit der Kamera unterwegs war und Photos gemacht hat? Er hat mir gesagt er ist auch hier, habe aber den Nick vergessen. Irgendwas mit "S", "Q" und Doppel "P".
Danke!


----------



## KonaBikerM (4. April 2013)

@palle68: Ah ok, bin ihn schon lange nichmehr gesprungen, aber das letzte mal hatte er ziemlich reingehauen  Ich werde ihn demnächst mal machen und schreiben was ich mein 
Achja kann es sein das du ein Ghost DH fährst?
Wenn ja --->http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04...-downhill-rahmen-und-komplettbikes-2011-2012/ 
Mein Mitleid


----------



## Yannick_ (4. April 2013)

-Itchy- schrieb:


> Ich fand es toll am montag!



gude itchy, 

gibts da noch mehr bilder von anderen fahrern?

gruß yannick


----------



## -Itchy- (4. April 2013)

Hab dir eine PN geschickt

cheers


----------



## dh-noob (7. April 2013)

Die Veränderungen auf der schwarzen Strecke finde ich echt klasse. Der technische Anspruch sinkt etwas, aber es ist deutlich flowiger.
Was ich schade finde sind die Wellen am Ende der roten Strecke, die einfach verschwunden sind. Für Anfänger waren sie gut zum Durchrollen, für schnellere ein nettes Double. Allerdings sehe ich die 3 Table am Ende mit Freude. Endlich hat sich da etwas getan, wobei man entweder den Absprung (von mir bevorzugt) oder die Länge noch anpassen sollte.
Ich bin gespannt was sich dieses Jahr noch verändert. Weiter so!


----------



## PremiumNick (7. April 2013)

Ich suche Fotos von Heute, hat wer welche für mich?

Hatte mit einem Herrn Schmitt gesprochen, finde ihn aber nicht in Facebook...


----------



## NoX_Rider (8. April 2013)

Bilder sind im FB online, hier im Forum findest du ihn auch unter "steven1983" 
Wa schön zu fahren gestern!

Greez


----------



## widdy75 (8. April 2013)

Wo im FB,bzw. Bei wem???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (8. April 2013)

Ich habe meinen (deutschen) Saisonstart auch in Beerfelden hingelegt. 
Der Park ist bis auf die ein oder andere Bremswelle top in Schuss, die Leute sind wie immer nett und freundlich, alles in allem:

Saugeil wars!

Wir haben am Sonntag auch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Unsere beiden Fotografen waren aber eher auf unser Trüppchen fixiert...







Freue mich aber, wenn ihr ein bisschen weibliche Beerfelden-Action als Foto des Tages unterstützen wollt 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## Rotwild85 (8. April 2013)

War gestern das erste mal in Beerfelden und fand es auch ziemlich geil dort!


----------



## jatschek (8. April 2013)

Marina schrieb:


> Unsere beiden Fotografen waren aber eher auf unser Trüppchen fixiert...]



Ziemlich egoistisch sowas....bekommst dennoch ein Like.


----------



## PremiumNick (8. April 2013)

NoX_Rider schrieb:


> Bilder sind im FB online, hier im Forum findest du ihn auch unter "steven1983"
> Wa schön zu fahren gestern!
> 
> Greez




Danke sehr!

ja wars wirklich und sehr vielseitig: schnee --> Matsch --> super geil


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. April 2013)

PremiumNick schrieb:


> Danke sehr!
> 
> ja wars wirklich und sehr vielseitig: schnee --> Matsch --> super geil



schnee und matsch? echt? ... bei uns in heidelberg war morgens etwas weißer reif aber dann die komplette piste trocken und geil zu fahren...


----------



## PremiumNick (8. April 2013)

Ja, morgens lag noch ein bischen schnee, der ist dann geschmolzen und alles war ein wenig Feucht. Über Mittag sind die Strecken dann aber getrocknet...


----------



## simdiem (10. April 2013)

War letztes We in Beerfelden und war eigentlich positiv überrascht. Es hat sich schon ein wenig getan. 

Aber, wenn ich mir die Tables am Ende der roten Strecke ansehe, muss man sagen, dass die alten da noch angenehmer zu springen waren. Der Absprund der neuen ist zu steil. Der unterste letzte Table geht ja noch. Aber die anderen beiden sind nichts. 

 @palle68

Eine Sache macht mich aber wirklich stinksauer. Was habt ihr euch eigentlich dabei gedacht, den Absprung am Roadgap so aufzuschütten, dass es eine richtig nach oben kickt? 
Was soll denn dieser Blödsinn in Verbindung mit der eh schon recht flachen Landung? 

Wenn ihr dort schon Material auftragt, dann doch bitte so, dass es eine Rampe mit sachter linearer Steigung ist, so wie sie letztes Jahr auch war. Dies ermöglicht eine wesentlich bessere Kontrolle über den Absprung! 

Und im übrigen bin ich nicht der einzige, der diese Meinung vertritt. Also bitte bessert das aus oder gib mir ne Schaufel, dann mach ichs selber. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## KonaBikerM (10. April 2013)

@simdiem: Finde jetzt nicht das das Roadgap kickt!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (10. April 2013)

Kann mir keiner auf meine Frage auf der letzten Seite antworten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (10. April 2013)

Ich habe nichts von einem kickendem Absprung gemerkt. Das Roadgap hat sich für mich wie letztes Jahr angefühlt. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## PremiumNick (10. April 2013)

Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass es jetzt kickt


----------



## jatschek (10. April 2013)

Irgendwas ist dran gemacht worden, man fliegt um einiges weiter wie sonst. 
Die Landung ist halt Beerfelden like etwas stumpf. Aber auch nicht schlimmer wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## KonaBikerM (10. April 2013)

Ja klar "kickt" er höher, aber er "kickt" positiv, also nicht so das man Noselastig landet, sofern man keinen Scheiß baut


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (10. April 2013)

Zu den neuen Tables am ende der roten Strecke: die ersten 2 sind flacher geshaped als der dritte. Nur weil einige leute nicht drüber kommen heißt es nicht das sie zu steil geshaped sind. Sie sind nur länger geworden. Die alten tables warn steiler. Neue Herausforderungen brauch man auch. 

Zum Roadgap: ja auf dem Absprung wurde neue Erde verteilt, aber ca 5cm, nur um den unebenen Boden auszugleichen. Die landung kann man nicht steiler machen da es in Felden kein größeres Gefälle gibt. 

Natürlich kann man es nicht jedem recht machen aber ich denk es wurde für jeden etwas getan. Der Ausbau ist in arbeit. Es wird auch noch einiges gemacht(in planung)

Ride on Martin


----------



## Kompostman (10. April 2013)

Das Road Gap ist klasse so wie es ist. Landung passt meiner Meinung nach auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (11. April 2013)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Das Road Gap ist klasse so wie es ist. Landung passt meiner Meinung nach auch.



Sehe ich anders. Beim alten Absprung ließ sich viel besser voraussagen, wie sich das Rad in der Luft verhalten wird, da die Steigung beim Absprung linearer war. 
Unebenheiten waren beim alten Absprung nicht vorhanden. Ich hab mir das sehr genau angesehen. 

Wenn man Unebenheiten ausbessern sollte, dann vor und nach dem Anlieger in der Kurve vor dem Absprung, damit man dort mehr Speed mitnehmen kann!!


----------



## visionthing (11. April 2013)

Hmm, dann war ich wohl einfach nur zu lange nicht mehr da. Bis auf die etwas arg flache Landung finde ich es gut wie es ist. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## widdy75 (11. April 2013)

Versuch es doch mal mit nem Rennrad auf der Bundesstraße!


----------



## Pure_Power (11. April 2013)

Versuche du es doch mal mit ein wenig mehr Toleranz für Meinungen anderer.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. April 2013)

Ruhig bleiben Jungs! Ich glaub der Simon meinte das nicht böse. Ein wenig konstruktive Kritik sollte jeder vetragen können.


----------



## Pure_Power (11. April 2013)

Ich kann dieses möchte gern Totschlagargument "Fahr doch Rennrad" nicht mehr hören/lesen...

Im übrigen schaut mal wer auch Rennrad fährt:


----------



## widdy75 (11. April 2013)

Es wurde auch nie behauptet das Rennradfahren eine Schande ist!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. April 2013)

meckern meckern meckern....... ich hasse bremswellen in kurven und anlieger aber da das unsere fartechnik-legastheniker unter uns die verursacher sind, bemerkt das keiner! begreifen diese nubs nicht - oder des beste - steine und wurzeln beseitig haben wollen .... hmm die fahren bestimmt auch ein DH-bike bei strassen rennen !!! PS des gab kickt nicht !!bin dieses jahr an k-freitag drübergerauscht und ? bis jetzt muss ich sagen das der park auf einen guten weg ist! ps ab und zu sollte man sein farwerks-einstellung der strecken verhältnissen an passen !


----------



## Kontragonist (11. April 2013)

Och kommt schon! Die Themen Rennrad, Bremswellen, Stöcke, Steine und Bäume im Wald  die sind doch alle zu genüge behandelt. Wenn euch das immer noch interessiert, benutzt doch bitte die Suchfunktion 







And party on dudes!


----------



## Tribal84 (11. April 2013)

beim ersten hüpfer übers gap kam es mir auch anders vor wie letztes jahr..es kickt nicht wirklich aber man hat schon ne andere lage in der luft..
auf der black viktor gehört mal die landung der sprünge vor den drops von dem baumstamm / steinen befreit ... die black viktor gehört eh mit flatterband abgesperrt soviele lines usw.
sonst guter weg, es tut sich was...

was aufgefallen ist (war freitag und sonntag da) keine ahnung wer es ist aber ein teil sind wohl auch im bautrupp..am kiosk und an den sitzplätzen fliegen immer wieder ein haufen räder rum und man muss sich da druchkämpfen..und naja evt klingt das krass aber der bautrupp repräsentiert auch den Park mit seinem Auftreten und Benehmen.

fühlt euch nicht gleich wieder aufn schlips getreten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (11. April 2013)

Locals was meint ihr - steht man am We nach dieser feuchten Wochen in Beerfelden bis zur Naben im Schlamm oder gibt es nur lustigen Rutschboden ?? 
Im Sauerland ist aufgrund der Schneeschmelze entweder noch Schnee da, oder Nabentiefer Schlamm.
Würde Samstagabend mit dem Camper kommen, um dann die Sonntag Sonne bei euch zu genießen


----------



## visionthing (11. April 2013)

Der Boden ist eigentlich immer recht fest in Beerfelden. 

»von unterwegs mit tapatalk«


----------



## Marina (12. April 2013)

Ein bisschen Schmierschicht oben drauf, aber absolut kein Matschreifen notwendig.


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (12. April 2013)

War heute da. Rad komplett versaut. Hatte Dirty Dan drauf.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. April 2013)

BigAir02 Maddin schrieb:


> War heute da. Rad komplett versaut. Hatte Dirty Dan drauf.





schmierseife??


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (13. April 2013)

Ja an manchen stellen Schmierseife aber am anderen stellen gehts.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. April 2013)

hauptsache spass hats gemacht!


----------



## KonaBikerM (13. April 2013)

wie sah es heute dort aus?


----------



## Toxogen (14. April 2013)

War sehr geil heute, die Strecke wurde immer besser zum Mittag/Nachmittag und man konnte wunderbar die Bremse offen lassen, die "Neuheiten" waren auch gut und ich hatte heute wirklich Spaß im Park.

Schöne Arbeit und ein fettes Lob an die Menschen die dort arbeiten wo wir unseren Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. April 2013)

Auch seit langem wieder einmal in Börfelle.
Leider nicht zum fahren aber dafür habe ich mal wieder alte Freunde getroffen.

Schade eigentlich daß der Bombenkratersprung und das Steinfeld nicht mehr gefahren werden.
Krötenloch ist auch zugeschüttet worden.
Ein, zwei Anlieger müßten nicht sein aber sonst soweit ganz gut.


----------



## jatschek (14. April 2013)

Was ist das Krötenloch?


----------



## Pure_Power (14. April 2013)

Beim Double und Tripple auf der Grünen, war/ist es rechts die Umfahrung.


----------



## jatschek (14. April 2013)

Ahhhh ja ich erinnere mich. Noch NIE gefahren.


----------



## Kompostman (15. April 2013)

Wer hat denn heute Bilder gemacht?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (15. April 2013)

Hatte gestern meinen besten Tag in Beerfelden bis Dato, trotz der ewigen Schlange am Lift.
Der Boden war Perfekt, das Wetter toll, die Leute nett !
Wunderbar !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (15. April 2013)

Seit wann macht Beerfelden Freitags erst um 14 Uhr auf?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2013)

jatschek schrieb:


> Was ist das Krötenloch?


@ Jatschek´ele..........
Wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren auf der Grünen diesen ominösen Triple gebaut, da benötigten wir eben Erde .
Also begann ich neben der Strecke Erde zu ernten......mehr und mehr.....
die anderen Bauhelfer schrien ..." mehr Erde Gerdi ".....also schaufelte und schaufelte ich, iwan stand ich bis über den Bauchnabel in einem Loch.
Langsam begann ich müde zu werden, Erde wurde auch keine mehr benötigt so kauerte ich mich etwas auf den Boden und döste vor mich hin.
Nach einer Weile wurde ich von den anderen gesucht, wer mich fand und wer dann sagte ..." gugge mohl die Kroete im Loch....." weiß ich nicht mehr, so entstand der Name der Chikenway Umfahrung, Krötenloch.
Ich fand Gefallen daran und baute eine Ein und Ausfahrt mit Latten damit man nicht im Schlamm durchfahren mußte.
ein kleines Steinfeldchen baute ich auch noch davor.
Genutzt wurde das kleine Steinfeldchen, wie ich meine , noch letztes Jahr zum Rennen.

So Jatschek, nun kennst du die Geschichte.


Will eventuell noch jemand die Geschichte vom Bombenkratersprung oder dem großen Steinfeld....oder vom Step Up/Step down...oder der Umfahrung des großen Steinfeldes hören ?


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Jatschek´ele..........
> Wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren auf der Grünen diesen ominösen Triple gebaut, da benötigten wir eben Erde .
> Also begann ich neben der Strecke Erde zu ernten......mehr und mehr.....
> die anderen Bauhelfer schrien ..." mehr Erde Gerdi ".....also schaufelte und schaufelte ich, iwan stand ich bis über den Bauchnabel in einem Loch.
> ...



Ist ja wie bei Kikaninchen... "Geschichte, Geschichte, erzähl uns eine Geschichte....! "
Dann sollen wir jetzt wohl noch unser Geschichtekissen holen????




555


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ist ja wie bei Kikaninchen... "Geschichte, Geschichte, erzähl uns eine Geschichte....! "
> Dann sollen wir jetzt wohl noch unser Geschichtekissen holen????
> 
> 
> ...




Wer mich etwas fragt bekommt Antwort.
Ganz einfach, wenn daraus eine Geschichte entsteht...auch gut.


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2013)

Na dann hau mal aus´m Nähkästchen!







555


----------



## Deleted 130247 (15. April 2013)

Eine wahre Geschichte pro Tag reicht aus.


----------



## Cruise (15. April 2013)

der Tag ist ja in 61 Min. um ^^


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. April 2013)

Diese Woche wird es nicht mehr klappen, zuviel zu tun.


----------



## Lorenz M. (18. April 2013)

wer hat denn am sonntag bilder gemacht?


----------



## Sansarah (19. April 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> @ Jatschek´ele..........
> Wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren auf der Grünen diesen ominösen Triple gebaut, da benötigten wir eben Erde .
> Also begann ich neben der Strecke Erde zu ernten......mehr und mehr.....
> die anderen Bauhelfer schrien ..." mehr Erde Gerdi ".....also schaufelte und schaufelte ich, iwan stand ich bis über den Bauchnabel in einem Loch.
> ...



Die Geschichte dazu kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (19. April 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Eine wahre Geschichte pro Tag reicht aus.



Dann freu ich mich schon auf die nächste... Go, Krötsche go!


----------



## jan84 (20. April 2013)

Freitag hatten glaubich 2 leute gelegentlich fotografiert, jemand zufälligerweise den typ auf dem roten Speci Enduro oder auf dem schwarzen Torque mit blauem Lenker erwischt ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Simbl (20. April 2013)

Wie sind denn die derzeitigen Bodenverhältnisse in Beerfelden? Hats viel geregnet?


----------



## KonaBikerM (20. April 2013)

Also ich war heute zwar nicht zum fahren da, schätze sie aber als gut ein  Ausser am Endkicker direkt vor dem Absprung haben sich ein zwei schöne Bremswellen aufgeschoben, bei den etwas fixeren hat man sehen können das die an der Bremswelle direkt vor dem Absprung abgehoben waren, es zwar das Vorderrad über den eigentlichen Absprung schafte, aber das Hinterrad hängen blieb. Als ich das meinem Kumpel einfach nur kurz wie eben erklärte wieso der Schepp gelandet war bekahm ich von einem Typ diesen Dummen Zwischenruf "Du kannst nur nicht springen" 
Solche Leute sind natürlich immer die Besten! Da ich ohne Bike da war konnte er mich ja noch nie springen sehen!? Idiot!


----------



## Sasse82 (20. April 2013)

Also ich fand die Verhältnisse heute insgesamt super!
Am Anfang war es trocken, dann hat es ein paar Stunden genieselt, so dass der Boden leicht feucht und super griffig wurde.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. April 2013)

Ich fahre morgen ab Stuttgart und habe noch Plätze frei. Treffpunkt Hbf 8:15. Will noch jemand mit? Dann schickt mir ne PM mit Nr.


----------



## hZti (21. April 2013)

Ich habe sowohl heute als auch letzten Sonntag Bilder gemacht, falls jemand welche sucht  KLICK (Habe den Fred erst gerade gefunden )


----------



## PremiumNick (22. April 2013)

hZti schrieb:


> Ich habe sowohl heute als auch letzten Sonntag Bilder gemacht, falls jemand welche sucht  KLICK (Habe den Fred erst gerade gefunden )


----------



## schablone (22. April 2013)

Bilder vom Sonntag (21.04.2013):

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58809


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Freerider97 (23. April 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27954
wurde am 20. gefilmt. 
vielleicht sieht sich ja einer


----------



## prof.66 (26. April 2013)

Ist morgen jemand in Beerfelden ?

Wie ist dort der Boden wenns wirklich mal ordentlich geregnet hat ?


----------



## DerandereJan (26. April 2013)

Nass.... 

Sorry


----------



## prof.66 (26. April 2013)

dacht ich mir fast, aber ich denke man weis was genau ich meine


----------



## Deleted 130247 (26. April 2013)

Aaaalso, kurz nach nem Regen glitschig wie Flitzek****, 1h nach dem Regen und 100 Fahrer drüber klebrige Pampe, 1h später und 200 Fahrer drüber.........1 A Boden mit saumäßig Grip in den nicht vorhandenen offenen Kurven.......ok ok, eine gibt es noch auf der Schwarzen.


----------



## DasLoch (28. April 2013)

Möchte noch mal ein Lob an den Bikepark Beerfelden loswerden!
Bin am Freitag mit einem Kollegen das erste Mal dort gewesen. Schöne Strecken, nettes Liftpersonal und ein "4h-Ticket", das von 13:30 bis 19:00 gültig ist, hat den Besuch sehr angenehm gemacht (auch wenns ab 17:00 geregnet hat...).
Nachdem sich das Rad meines Freundes nach 4 Abfahrten zerlegt hat (Schraube am Trackflip seines 2012er Canyon Torque gebrochen :/), dachte ich der Tag wäre gelaufen. 
Aber der nette Betreiber hat ihm ein Kona für den Rest des Tages angeboten, ganz umsonst! "Schließlich sind wir ganz aus Karlsruhe gekommen". Sowas ist man ja heutzutage garnicht mehr gewohnt.
Dafür nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön und ne Empfehlung an den Bikepark Beerfelden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (29. April 2013)

@DasLoch: Schön zu hören  Und der Werner is noch einer von der Sorte die es ganz selten gibt  Habe ich selber so auch erlebt mit meiner Bremse, die war kaputt und ich durfte mir für eine Woche eine vom Leihrad abmachen  Deshalb ist er auch mein Stammhändler


----------



## Marc555 (29. April 2013)

Hey Schildkröte, ist es nicht mal wieder Zeit für ´ne Geschichte?

 

555


----------



## Cruise (29. April 2013)

Stimmt da war noch was!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. April 2013)

Mist, jetzt habt ihr mich.....was mache ich auch das Maul soweit auf......

Alla hopp.............

heute mal die Gschicht vom Step up Step down auf der Grünen .

Es war wieder einmal vor ein paar Jahren und ich der Pate der grünen Strecke......nun ja, nicht nur von der Grünen allein.....aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.

Also vor ein paar Jahren.
Eigentlich wollte ich den Step up Step down mit Erde bauen, Werner´le war dagegen.
Dazu muß man sagen daß wir damals sehr mit Gegnern des Parks zu kämpfen hatten und vorsichtig mit schwerem Gerät im Wald sein mußten.
Damals gründete ich auch aus diesem Grund die IG Beerfelden......aber auch das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.....
Weiter, Werner war also dagegen mit schwerem Gerät und antransportierter Erde im Wald zu werkeln.
Ich hatte mir was in den Kopf gesetzt und mußte es iwi umsetzen.....ihr müßt wissen daß ich ein Sturkopf bin..........aber auch das eine andere Geschichte.
Also weiter, was blieb mir anderes übrig als das Werk aus Holzgedöhns zu bauen, wer mich kennt weiß was ich eigentlich von Holzkonstruktionen auf einer Naturstrecke halte.......aber auch das......
Gut, die Entscheidung war nun gefallen.
Da ich ein gutes Sück weit weg von Beerfelden wohne und nicht jeden Nachmittag von  Zwingebersch nach Beerfelle fahren wollte, mußte ich die ganze Konstruktion zu Hause in meinem Garten bauen.
Nun denn, Paletten und Bretter usw. fand ich nachmittags nach der Arbeit bei uns in der Firma im Holzcontainer.
War ja klar daß mich mein Scheff eines Tages fragte was ich mit dem Holz wolle.......nun, ich erzählte es ihm............kopfschüttelnd und mit zuckenden Schultern wendete er sich ab und murmelte vor sich hin...:" der Kerle wird wohl nie erwachsen...:"......achja....nein besser nicht, auch das ist eine andere Geschichte.
Nun denn, Holzpaletten, Bretter usw. hatte ich jetzt ausreichend zu Hause.
Am zweiten Abend des zimmerns wurden die Nachbarn neugierig, nichts neues...
Friedel und Jakob fasten sich ein Herz und fragten was das wird wenn es fertig ist.
Ich stand also Rede und Antwort..............ich sah Erleichterung in ihren Mienen und freudig wünschten sie mir gutes Gelingen.
Ich muß kurz einwerfen das ich so einiges auf meinem Gründstück schon gebaut und getan habe........Feuergefäße ausprobiert....Katzenabwehr anlagen gebaut und getestet....selbstgebaute Dampfpfeifen getestet.....Fahrradschläuche platzen lassen uvm......aber auch das sind  andere Geschichten.

Sie waren also erleichtert das es nichts Gefährliches ist.
Am dritten Abend waren nun die 5 Teile fertig.
Wie teste ich die Teile nun........kurz überlegt und ein Feld meines Gartenzaunes demontiert, ich brauchte eine gescheite Anfahrt und einen Auslauf falls etwas schief ging.
Die Anfahrt ging schräg aus meiner Hofeinfahrt auf die Straße.
Die erste Anfahrt auf die Rampe stoppte ich ziemlich schnell noch vor der Auffahrrampe da mir die Entfernung zwischen Rampe und Tisch etwas zu weit erschien, ich hatte nicht gemessen und einfach nach Augenmaß und gutem Aussehen die Teile gestellt ( was bei jedem zurechtrücken eine Heidenarbeit ob des Gewichtes war )
Ich nahm kurzerhand den Meter und maß......ok, 3,5m Abstand sind für mich einfach zuviel.....( Schisser......)
Nach ein paar mehr Anläufen war ich bei 1m Abstand als für mich ausreichend angekommen.
Jetzt nahm ich allen Mut zusammen....( ich hasse Holzgedöhns......die Wall in Beerfelle mein  Roller und ich.....auch ne andere Geschichte...)
....Anlauf die Straße runter quer durch den Hof auf die Rampe gepoltert auf den Tisch gehopst und runter auf die Landung...........heyyyyy, das Teil funzt.....
Ein Sack voll Steine fiel mir vom Herz..........auch ne andere Geschichte.
Gut gelaunt baute ich das Gartenzaunfeld wieder ein und rückte die Holzteile etwas zur Seite damit ich wieder mitm Auto aus der Hofeinfahrt konnte.
Der Freitag kam und ich wuchtete die ganzen Holzkonstruktionen auf die Doka und verzurrte alles so gut es eben ging.
Die Sau packte ich kurzerhand in die Kabine und ab Richtung Beerfelle................

Sodele, das war Teil 1, den Aufbau vor Ort und was dann noch alles passierte und warum ich mir 2 Rippen brach erzähle ich euch morgen, jetzt geht es noch ein bischen weg......Paaaartyyyy..........

Gruß Gerdi


----------



## Cruise (30. April 2013)

Sehr schön Formuliert!
Kommen die 10 erwähnten anderen Geschichten auch noch zur Sprache?


----------



## Kontragonist (30. April 2013)

Was ist aus den Rippen geworden, Onkel Gerdi â ich kann Ã¼berhaupt nicht schlafen und bin morgen furchtbar quengelig, wenn ich die Geschichte nicht zu ende erzÃ¤hlt kriege


----------



## EagleEye (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Mai 2013)

hmmmm jetzt bin ich aber auch  sowas von neugierig


----------



## donnersberger (1. Mai 2013)

soll ich noch wach bleiben, bis Teil 2 der Guten8geschichte kommt und wenn ja wie lange?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2013)

So Leute, Teil 2 des Step up Step down kann weitergehen.

Wie schon geschrieben...ab nach Beerfelle..........
Ich fuhr also von Zwingebersch über Bensem und Reischeboach weiter über Linnefels, dann de Buckel nunner durch die schönen Kurven.........wer schon einmal das Vergnügen hatte ein VW Transporter der älteren Art fahren zu können weiß, daß die Teile herrlich durch die Kurven gingen, hat etwas damit zu tun daß man auf der Vorderachse saß und etwas später in die Kurven einlenken mußte.....abenteuerlich.... @_EagleEye_ weiß was ich meine @_Ope_ auch, bergab klebte ich direkt an seinem damaligen Benz Transporter.....wir hatten immer viel Spaß........auch ne andere Geschichte.
Also ich fuhr nun Richtung Wegscheide, schön die Kurven ausgefahren und immer dieses schöne Rubbelgeräusch der Reifen unter mir.
Ok letzte Linkskurve vor der Geraden runter zur Wegscheide............ich sah sie just in diesem Moment..... K o n t r o l l e ....... ....
nun sahen sie mich anrauschen, schon ging die Kelle hoch begleitet vom hektischen Winken zweier Vollzugsbeamten.
Ok dachte ich, hier endet die Fahrt, Überladen...Ladung nicht richtig gesichert, fehlende Bordwände usw.......tausend Sachen schoßen mir durch den Kopf.
Also rauf auf den Parkplatz, grinsend und kopfschüttelnd ob meiner Ladung wies mich einer der Beamten ein.
Nun stand ich hier, das schlechte Gewissen ins Gesicht geschrieben, Motor aus und Scheibe runtergeleiert......." Guten Tag, allgemeine Personen und Verkehrskontrolle, ihren Führerschein und Fahrzeugschein, steigen sie bitte aus ihrem Fahrzeug.
Während ich nervös nestelnd die Papiere aus meiner Geldbörse zog überlegte ich krampfhaft welche Ausreden ich anbringen könnte.
Derweil lief ein zweiter Beamter meine Ladung und die Sicherung argwöhnisch beäugend um die Doka.
Nach 2 min des Schweigens beider Beamter und weiterer 4 die  das Geschehen beobachteten bekam ich meine Papiere mit der Äußerung..." alles in Ordnung Herr Gerd......., wir wollen uns doch noch  einmal ihre Ladungssicherung anschauen" .
Es wurde gezerrt , geruckelt und der Überhang gemessen .
Was das den sein soll was ich da transportiere, omG...wenn ich jetzt erzähle was das sein soll binden die mich fest.
Was solls, ich erzählte es ihnen.
Natürlich schweifte ich etwas aus.......ich rede auch gerne und viel....auch viele andere Geschichten.
Die Gesichtsausdrücke der Beamten entspannten sich zusehends und ein freundliches Grinsen trat hervor.
Nach ein paar Minuten und das Grobe erzählt, wünschten sie mir eine gute Weiterreise und gutes Gelingen bei dem anstehenden Vorhaben.
Sichtlich gut gelaunt verließ ich die Kontrollstelle und kam ohne weiteren nennenswerten Vorkommnissen in Beerfelle an.
Unten am Platz kurz mit´m Werner das Ding begutachtet und die Freigabe für die Aufstellung bekommen.
Gut, den Waldweg neben den Tables auf der Roten raufgefahren, oben die Sicherungsgatter beseite geschoben, ja damals hatten wir Sicherungen an den Waldwegen, und den Kram abgeladen.
Wer mir nun half den Kram vor Ort zu schleppen und beim Aufbau , weiß ich nicht mehr genau, ich denke einmal der Eaglekay war dabei ?
Nun denn......es wurde gemessen, überlegt....wo genau die Auffahrt, der Abstand zwischen den Teilen usw.
Endlich hatten wir die Fixpunkte, Stahlanker wurden in den Boden getrieben, die Auffahrt, den Tisch und die Abfahrt gestellt und befestigt.
Mittlerweile versammelten sich einige Fahrerinnen und Fahrer um das ominöse Bauteil, es wurde beäugt, teils argwöhnisch...teils belustigt...Kommentare und Verbesserungen zum Besten gegeben, mit Schritten die Anfahrt und die Landung sowie den Auslauf ausgemmessen, die Teile durch besteigen und darauf herumhüpfen auf Stabilität getestet.
Nach einigen berechtigten Einwänden bzgl. des Auslaufes und der darauf folgenden rechten Anliegerkurve wurde nun noch etwas mit Erde geshapt.
So, flugs noch die kleinen Teile direkt rechts von der Auffahrrampe drangezimmert und die neue Attraktion des Bikeparks Beerfelden konnte eingeweiht werden.
Einweihen, wer traut sich als Erster, ok eigentlich der Erbauer....wie aber schon erwähnt hasse ich normalerweise Holzgedöhns, ich konnte also alle Aufforderungen erfolgreich abwehren doch den Step up Step down als erster zu fahren.
Zum Erstauner aller, in erster Linie den wirklich guten Fahrern die Butter vom Brot nehmend und ohne Gemecker waren die Mädels die ersten die dieses Bauwerk bezwangen, allen voran Pathy und Katrin.
Wer von den anderen Mädelz noch dabei war ist mir entfallen.
Das ging zack, zack zack und die Mädelz waren drüber und weiter Richtung Steinfeld unterwegs.......Steinfeld, auch ne längere Geschichte, @_EagleEye_, soll ich als nächste die Gschicht von unserem Steinfeld erzählen ?
Nun denn, das Teil war eingeweiht....etwas später sah sich auch noch Werner und Gunter das Teil an, Gunter war damals Mitbetreiber des Parks........auch eine andere Geschichte.
Es fanden sich immer mehr von den damaligen Locals ein und es wurde diskutiert , das Risiko eingeschätzt wie der Step up Step down am besten zu bewältigen sei.
Von den HD-Freeridern, zu denen ich auch voller stolz gehöre.....auch ne andere Geschichte...waren neben einigen anderen auch der @_Guru_ dabei.
Auch er bezwang das neue Bauteil mit Bravour.
Viele andere Locals ebenfalls.
Jetzt erwachte nun doch der Ergeiz in mir und ich entschloß mich nun doch dieses Teil zu bezwingen.
Wieviele Anfahrten ich benötigte weiß ich nicht mehr genau, aber es waren einige.
Die Idee einiger war nun , ich solle mich an einen Train hängen und mitziehen lassen.
Gesagt getan, ich fuhr nun als letzter Richtung Step up Step down.....letzte Linkskurve...noch 2 mal pedalieren....rauf auf die Rampe...auf den Tisch gehoppelt die Abfahrt anvisiert........da war sie, eine für mich echt häßliche Wurzel erst schräg und weiter verlaufend geradeaus verlaufend nach der Landung.
Während ich dies sah und dachte befand ich mich jedoch schon genau vor besagter Wurzel.....traf sie auch genau verkehrt wie ne Sekunde zuvor ausgemahlt was passiert wenn ich die verkehrt erwische.....mir verschlug es den Lenker nach rechts.....ab über den Lenker nach vorne rechts.
Wer die Stelle kennt, weiß um den Baum der rechts vorne steht und wirklich nicht im Gefahrenbereich.
Egal, ich kontaktierte ihn mit meiner Brust und der linken Helmseite.
sofort blieb mir die Luft weg, irgendetwas gab in meiner Brust nach und sofort setzte ein stechender Schmerz ein.
Jetzt lag ich vor dem Baum......die Locals sofort bei mir und ich um Luft ringend, welche Geräusche ich von mir gab kann ich nicht mehr sagen, sofort wurde ich auf das Beste umsorgt.
Nach einer Weile ging es mir besser, ich bekam wieder Luft und äußerte mich auf Nachfragen einiger positiv ob meines Befindens.
Einige wollten den Krankenwagen rufen und ich solle hier liegen bleiben.
Kommt nicht in Frage, dachte ich mir schwang mich trotz Einwänden einiger meiner Freunde aufs Rad und rollte rechts neben der Schwarzen Richtung Werners Verpflegungsstation.
Anmerken muß ich noch daß bei jeder Bewegung der Arme und des Oberkörpers etwas in der linken Brustseite knirschte und sogleich schmerzte.
Unten angekommen und auf die Frage hin ob mein Kaffee fertig sei, was sogleich von Corinna bejaht wurde, nahm ich diesen und ein Stück herrlicher Himbeersahne zu mir.
Was passiert war bzw. was ich mir zugezogen hatte konnte ich mir an den Fingern abzählen.
Egal, ich brachte den Tag mit Gesprächen und einiger weiterer Kaffees zu Ende und verließ den Park Richtung Heimat.
Ich muß bemerken daß mich mein Scheff schon damals gewarnt hat, zumal ich zu dieser Zeit auch an Rookies Rennen des IXS teilnahm, Montagsmorgen zur Arbeit zu erscheinen habe.......Unfälle bzgl meiner Freizeit Aktivitäten läßt er nicht gelten.
O-Ton....." wer sich so einen Sport aussucht hat egal wie , Montags zur Arbeit zu erscheinen sonst gibt es Ärger.
Diesen Satz im Ohr und einer unruhigen fast schlaflosen Nacht begab ich mich am nächsten Morgen zur Arbeit.
Den Vormittag brachte ich noch einigermaßen hinter mich, ab ca. 1400Uhr ging nichts mehr.
Also ab zum Arzt und geröngt.
Zwei Rippen waren glatt gebrochen, nichts dramatisches.
Nach langem hin und hergezeter mit meinem Arzt bekamm ich einen festen Verband und ging weiter arbeiten, mit zusammen gebissenen Zähnen.
Mittlerweile wußen aber meine Meister und einige anderen Bescheid was los war.
Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich einen Arbeitskollegen den ich auch zum DH-Fahren gebracht hatte , wie einige Andere ........auch mehrere Geschichten....
dieser hatte natürlich nichts besseres zu tun als das Geschehene kundzutun.

Nun denn Leute, das war die Gschicht vom Step up Step down auf der Grünen Strecke.



Gruß Gerdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (1. Mai 2013)

Ich wusste gar nicht das es hier nen Märchenthread gibt, cool


----------



## KonaBikerM (1. Mai 2013)

gute sach Gerd! weiter so


----------



## Kontragonist (1. Mai 2013)

â¦ und heut nacht kann ich auch wieder beruhigt mit einer zu Ende erzÃ¤hlten Geschichte schlafen gehen. Nachdem ich mich vergangene Nacht bloÃ von einer Seite auf die andere geworfen und mich gefragt hab, wieâs wohl weiter geht


----------



## Osama (1. Mai 2013)

Ich muß schon sagen Gerd,
Dein Schreibstil ist ausgesprochen fesselnd und sehr eloquent.

Besser als es jeder Ghostwriter jemals für Dich schreiben könnte


----------



## Cruise (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe es gibt noch viel mehr so storys. Wäre das net schon ne eigene Rubrik auf der Page vom Bikepark wert?


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Mai 2013)

Den Rippenbruch am Step-Up Step-Down habe ich auch live miterlebt, war nicht schön


----------



## Kompostman (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe heute auf der äußerst rechten Strecke (in Fahrtrichtung) unterhalb des rechten, ersten Holzsprungs ein schwarzes Handy gefunden. Kann beim Kartenkiosk abgeholt werden.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Mai 2013)

Danke euch allen, wenn es so gefällt mache ich demnächst weiter.

Sers Eike, wußte garnicht mehr daß auch du dabei warst.
Ich werde alt.


----------



## ratte (2. Mai 2013)

Krötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EagleEye (2. Mai 2013)

Kröterich, beim Aufstellen  war ich noch nicht dabei
ich bin er aufgetaucht als er schon in der 1. Version stand


----------



## guru39 (2. Mai 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Danke euch allen, wenn es so gefällt mache ich demnächst weiter.



oh ja... bitte weiter machen 




schildkroete58 schrieb:


> O-Ton....." wer sich so einen Sport aussucht hat egal wie , Montags zur Arbeit zu erscheinen sonst gibt es Ärger.



Mein Scheff hat früher immer gesagt: Wer Schaffen kann, kann auch saufen


----------



## VOLCOM259 (4. Mai 2013)

Gestern war mal wieder richtig geiler Boden 

... mal schauen wies morgen wird, nach dem ganzen regen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Mai 2013)

Eben war es sehr matschig.


----------



## VOLCOM259 (4. Mai 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Eben war es sehr matschig.



jetzt hat es ja endlich aufgehört zu regnen. Bis morgen wird das noch etwas abtrocknen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Mai 2013)

Gut. Ich kann leider erst wieder nächste Woche. 
Euch allen aber viel Spass!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (4. Mai 2013)

geht mal bitte mit den handtüchern über die strecken,ich will morgen im trockenen fahren ^^


----------



## Zottel23 (6. Mai 2013)

Samstag war gute Schlammschlacht....


----------



## Cruise (6. Mai 2013)

gestern auch noch. wurde aber zunehmend trockner


----------



## Ope (6. Mai 2013)

Leute, bitte ..... Beerfelden war noch nie richtig schlammig


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## Cruise (6. Mai 2013)

doch. am 3.6.2012 ^^ da ham se mich im anschluss mit dem hochdruckreiniger vom schlamm befreit ^^


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2013)

gelegentlich kommts vor


----------



## Pure_Power (11. Mai 2013)

3 Minuten kosten jetzt 50Cent!?!


----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Mai 2013)

@Pure_Power: Kann es sein das du dich über alles in Beer aufregst?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Mai 2013)

Heute irgendwer Photos gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich!


----------



## lattu82 (11. Mai 2013)

da waren einige an der strecke !!! zweien habe ich meine email adresse gegeben  aber waren noch mehr. überall hat es geblitzt.

manche veröffentlichen ihre bilder in der facebookgruppe, wenn wir glück haben stellt der ein oder andere da die bilder rein.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/178297182188041/


----------



## airgrabber (11. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal is die Webcam am Lift gerade eingefroren oder liegt es an meinem Rechner?
Ich seh schon seit Tagen immer das selbe Bild vom 5. Mai.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Mai 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ich!



Her damit  Video ist witzig


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Mai 2013)

Bin dran!
Aber erst mal steht Futtern auf der Tagesordnung!


----------



## lattu82 (11. Mai 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Bin dran!
> Aber erst mal steht Futtern auf der Tagesordnung!



guten hunger


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Mai 2013)

Danke! 

Es ist aber doch etwas mehr Arbeit als ich dachte. Ich mach sie morgen fertig!


----------



## Sasse82 (11. Mai 2013)

Aber einen netten Schnappschuss habe ich dann doch noch. 





Wer auch immer das war, ich glaube das nächste Mal wäre etwas mehr Luft in den Reifen angebracht. ;-)


----------



## Pure_Power (11. Mai 2013)

Das sind die Rahmen die am Steuerrohr abreissen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04...-downhill-rahmen-und-komplettbikes-2011-2012/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (11. Mai 2013)

Jap Bevor der Reifen in die Knie geht bricht der Rahmen ;D


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Mai 2013)

Oftmals reissen die Rahmen bei Landungen ins Flat............

Ja ja, Landungen nach Sprüngen sind immer ein Thema in Bikeparks.
Oftmals werden die krassesten Sprünge gebaut aber keiner macht sich Gedanken über gescheite Landungen.

Alles gut, allen die fahren dürfen einen schönen Tag und viel Spaß.
Gruß von de Gerdi


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Mai 2013)

Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59376

Es sind überwiegend Bilder von mir und meinen Kumpels, aber ein paar andere Fahrer habe ich auch erwischt, vielleicht findet sich ja einer.
Gemacht habe ich die Fotos am Nachmittag so ca. zwischen 3 und 4.


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Mai 2013)

Was ich aber schon länger fragen wollte (Sven wird mich gleich auslachen )...
Wo ist eigentlich der Einstieg zur gelben Linie (Yellow Viper?).
Gibt es die überhaupt?
Ich habe es bislang noch nicht geschafft irgend eine Strecke zwischen Grün und Rot zu finden. Falls es die gibt, würd sie mich durchaus mal interessieren. =)


----------



## lattu82 (12. Mai 2013)

Die kommt nach dem herzsprung bevor es dann in den anlieger geht links wenn ich mich nicht irre!


----------



## Sasse82 (12. Mai 2013)

Was ist der Herzsprung?
Ist das der erste Sprung auf der Schwarzen nach dem Querweg zwischen den beiden Bäumen durch?
Dann weiß ich welchen vermeintlichen Einstieg du meinst? Den Verdacht hatte ich auch mal, bis wir dann zu dritt mitten im Wald standen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (12. Mai 2013)

Techniker und Geographie


----------



## Cruise (12. Mai 2013)

Wann kommt eigentlich die nächste Geschichte?


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Mai 2013)

Ui, mein Bild wurde ganz überraschend in die Wahl zum Bild des Tages nominiert!
Ein Vote für Beerfelden bitte! ;-)


----------



## donnersberger (13. Mai 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Was ist der Herzsprung?
> Ist das der erste Sprung auf der Schwarzen nach dem Querweg zwischen den beiden Bäumen durch?



Genau, hier siehst du auch, woher er seinen ursprünglichen Namen her hat:
http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/galerie/item/875/asInline


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Mai 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Genau, hier siehst du auch, woher er seinen ursprünglichen Namen her hat:
> http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/galerie/item/875/asInline



Jetzt wird es mir klar, danke! =)

Du weißt aber auch nicht wo die gelbe Linie ist, oder? 
Komisch, dass die niemand kennt.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

zwischen rot und schwarz... mehr weis ich auch net


----------



## bikebuster90 (13. Mai 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es mir klar, danke! =)
> 
> Du weißt aber auch nicht wo die gelbe Linie ist, oder?
> Komisch, dass die niemand kennt.



guten tag, um die frage wegen der gelben linie zu beantworten, die geht links am herzsprung vorbei & anstatt, den rechtsanlieger zu fahren, fährt man leicht links & kommt links neben dem bombenkratersprung raus, fährt dort ebenfalls wieder links, später kommt man dann rechts von der roten linie raus


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Mai 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> guten tag, um die frage wegen der gelben linie zu beantworten, die geht links am herzsprung vorbei & anstatt, den rechtsanlieger zu fahren, fährt man leicht links & kommt links neben dem bombenkratersprung raus, fährt dort ebenfalls wieder links, später kommt man dann rechts von der roten linie raus



Also als ich das letzte Mal dort entlang bin stand ich mitten in der Pampa und bin irgendwie über Waldboden auf die grüne Linie hinüber gestolpert.
Aber vielleicht habe ich auch den richtigen Einstieg übersehen.
Ich schaue es mir das nächste Mal einfach nochmal an. =)


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

liteville901 schrieb:


> guten tag, um die frage wegen der gelben linie zu beantworten, die geht links am herzsprung vorbei & anstatt, den rechtsanlieger zu fahren, fährt man leicht links & kommt links neben dem bombenkratersprung raus, fährt dort ebenfalls wieder links, später kommt man dann rechts von der roten linie raus




genau so ging auch einer der strecken beim letzten enduro race


----------



## Cruise (14. Mai 2013)

Wir sind die Gelbe letztes Jahr mal bei nem Fahrtechniktraining gefahren, aber gefunden hab ich sie dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr  ich wusste nur das ich auf der Schwarz/Grünen (recht weit oben schon)kurz nach dem ersten Waldweg irgendwo links abbiegen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (14. Mai 2013)

was ihr meint ist doch die orangene...


----------



## bikebuster90 (14. Mai 2013)

soweit mir bekannt, gibt es keine orangene....
http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/images/stories/bikepark/streckenplan-gross.jpg
es gibt die yellow viper, das ist eine enduro-strecke, wenn man die nicht findet hat man auch nichts verpasst, ist nicht besonders interessant


----------



## Deleted 130247 (14. Mai 2013)

Osama schrieb:


> was ihr meint ist doch die orangene...


 @Osama ..............

Aaaalter, du bist farbenblind, pink ist die........pink, mensch Börnd.


----------



## Osama (14. Mai 2013)

Geeard die is' orosch...


----------



## Ope (14. Mai 2013)

Ich find die Strecken haben alle die gleiche Farbe ... so erdfarben bis sandfarben ...


----------



## Osama (15. Mai 2013)

Meine Frau und ich sahen auch schon mal Holzfarbene Strecken in Beerfelden...


----------



## 19Freerider97 (16. Mai 2013)

beer video 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TavzuUNh9Eg"]Bikepark Beerfelden #1 // FHFreerideProduction/GoPro Edit. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## donnersberger (16. Mai 2013)

Cooles Video !

Zum vorherigen Thema:
Ohne GPS-Gerät mit Digitalkarte am Lenker iss ma in Befe eh völlig verloren!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. Mai 2013)

Jo Döner.......auch sind die Hinweisschilder zu den Strecken abhanden gekommen.
Keine schwarzen, grünen, gelben, blauen, oroschene, pinke und holzfarbene Schilder mehr.
Da brauchste wirklich en Navi.......war neulich dort mitm Sextanten, hat leider net gefunzt...........das Wasser hat gefehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama (17. Mai 2013)

Wasser hätte man aber lassen können...


----------



## MCRider (17. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

habe heute eigentlich vor nach Beerfelden zu fahren:
Allerdings hat es ja die letzten Tage etwas geregnet und heute soll es auch noch ein bisschen tröpfeln.
Wie ist der Streckenzustand in Beerfelden bei nassem Wetter? Sehr Matschig?
Habe auch keine Matschreifen/Regenreifen oder so, fahre VR/Kaiser HR/Baron, beides 2,5.

lg

MC


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Mai 2013)

Einfach fahren. Egal welche Reifen


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2013)

in befe gibts keinen matsch nur feuchten boden


----------



## Tribal84 (17. Mai 2013)

keine ahnung ob ihr von dem beerfelden redet wo ich beim letzten regen war..
aber da wäre ein wetscream sehr sehr sinnvoll gewesen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn du in " dem " Beerfelden warst wo es die bunten Strecken gibt warst du richtig Tribal´che.    

Und ja, da hast du schon recht, ein Schlammreifen macht schon Sinn wenn es richtig naß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MCRider (17. Mai 2013)

Naja...werde jetzt  losfahren. 
So wie es jetzt aussieht, müsste ich noch lange auf schönes Wetter warten.

Trotzdem danke an alle.


----------



## DeStorch (17. Mai 2013)

hallo...hier ein paar bildchen aus dem holzanlieger vom 10.05.2013.
vielleicht seht ihr euch ja...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59479


----------



## prof.66 (17. Mai 2013)

@MCRider, kannst mir ja mal sagen wie der Boden momentan so ist, wir wollten morgen auch hin fahren.


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (17. Mai 2013)

Ab halb 12 sind wir auch am Start


----------



## Matrahari (17. Mai 2013)

War heute auch drüben.
Alles Matschig, aber kein tiefer Matsch, allerdings wären mir mit richtigen Reifen einige Stürze erspart geblieben.
Pfützen nur im oberen Teil nach dem Startturm.

Aber seht selbst:


----------



## prof.66 (18. Mai 2013)

Hab mich heute in Beerfelden auch lang gemacht. Hand verstaucht,Rippenbrellung und ne 
schmerzende Wade.

Hat sich gelohnt ...


----------



## MCRider (18. Mai 2013)

Matrahari schrieb:


> War heute auch drüben.
> Alles Matschig, aber kein tiefer Matsch, allerdings wären mir mit richtigen Reifen einige Stürze erspart geblieben.
> Pfützen nur im oberen Teil nach dem Startturm.
> 
> Aber seht selbst:



Genau da am Ende hats mich auch lang gemacht, zum glükc nichts passiert bis auf zerkratzte Waden. 
Wie waren die Strecken heute in Beerfelden bei 20 Grad?


----------



## Mrjojo (18. Mai 2013)

MCRider schrieb:


> Genau da am Ende hats mich auch lang gemacht, zum glükc nichts passiert bis auf zerkratzte Waden.
> Wie waren die Strecken heute in Beerfelden bei 20 Grad?




Heut Morgen wars noch sehr matschig und im laufe des Tages wurde es richtig gut!


----------



## cinemaniac (18. Mai 2013)

Also mich hats heute am letzten table gewickelt... Gehirnerschütterung Rippen geprellt beide Füße verstaucht diverse Schürfwunden und die komplette Wirbelsäule geprellt. War wohl ein klein wenig zu schnell und bin ca. 3 m über die Landung hinaus geschossen.... Helm muss neu, der ist Totalschaden.


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Mai 2013)

Das klingt übel, gute Besserung!

Das nächste Mal vielleicht doch auch mal bremsen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prof.66 (18. Mai 2013)

den Krankenwagen haben wir gesehen als wir heim gefahren sind. Das Rad hat nich gerade gut ausgesehen das neben dran lag


----------



## Mrjojo (18. Mai 2013)

Da warste glaub nicht alleine heute...
Jetzt steht auch nen Schild vorm letzten Table mit der Warnung Langsam oder Slowly drauf.


----------



## Mrjojo (18. Mai 2013)

prof.66 schrieb:


> den Krankenwagen haben wir gesehen als wir heim gefahren sind. Das Rad hat nich gerade gut ausgesehen das neben dran lag


 
Das was Du  meinst war jemand anderes.


----------



## prof.66 (18. Mai 2013)

achso ok, nach seiner beschreibung hätte der Krankenwagen dazu gepasst


----------



## cinemaniac (19. Mai 2013)

Ne bin selbst ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Ihr wisst ja wie das mit den Schmerzen ist... Die kommen dann erst später. Gab dann auch gleich volles Programm: CT, röntgen, Ultraschall und Neurologie. Nächste Anschaffung wird definitiv ein Neckbrace sein, mein Nacken ist nämlich ganz schön hinüber...
Das Schild hab ich weder beim Sturz noch bei den Fahrten vorher gesehen.


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (19. Mai 2013)

Genau am letzten Table hats mich auch verspult. Hab mich überschlagen, aber zum Glück ist nichts weiter Passiert. Konnte mich noch mim rechten Bein und beiden Händen abbremsen und danach zur Seite wegspringen.


----------



## prof.66 (19. Mai 2013)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Ne bin selbst ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Ihr wisst ja wie das mit den Schmerzen ist... Die kommen dann erst später. Gab dann auch gleich volles Programm: CT, röntgen, Ultraschall und Neurologie. Nächste Anschaffung wird definitiv ein Neckbrace sein, mein Nacken ist nämlich ganz schön hinüber...
> Das Schild hab ich weder beim Sturz noch bei den Fahrten vorher gesehen.



Also ein schild hab ich auch nicht gesehen, aber ein Leatt werd ich mir auch zulegen und ne weste mit richtigen rippenschutz.


----------



## Mrjojo (19. Mai 2013)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Also ein schild hab ich auch nicht gesehen, aber ein Leatt werd ich mir auch zulegen und ne weste mit richtigen rippenschutz.




Das Schild wurde erst nach dem zweiten Sturz aufgestellt. 




			
				Fabian.Metzger schrieb:
			
		

> Genau am letzten Table hats mich auch verspult. Hab mich überschlagen,  aber zum Glück ist nichts weiter Passiert. Konnte mich noch mim rechten  Bein und beiden Händen abbremsen und danach zur Seite wegspringen.



da hast echt nochmal Glück gehabt! 

Anhand Deinem Bild würde ich aber behaupten dass er nicht optimal gesprungen wurde. Das eigentliche Problem ist dass der Sprung zu kurz ist und die Landungen oft ins Flat rein gehen. Dein Glück war dass Du in die Landung rein bist. In der Position wie auf dem Bild ins Flat... da wirds knifflig. 

Gruß


----------



## cinemaniac (19. Mai 2013)

In der Position wie auf dem Bild ins Flat... da wirds knifflig. 

Gruß[/QUOTE]

Das war mein Problem.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian.Metzger (19. Mai 2013)

> da hast echt nochmal Glück gehabt!
> 
> Anhand Deinem Bild würde ich aber behaupten dass er nicht optimal  gesprungen wurde. Das eigentliche Problem ist dass der Sprung zu kurz  ist und die Landungen oft ins Flat rein gehen. Dein Glück war dass Du in  die Landung rein bist. In der Position wie auf dem Bild ins Flat... da  wirds knifflig.
> 
> Gruß



Ja stimmt, da hab ichs übertrieben und hab nicht drauf geachtet das Vorderrad oben zu halten wie bei den anderen malen.


----------



## donnersberger (19. Mai 2013)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Ne bin selbst ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Ihr wisst ja wie das mit den Schmerzen ist... Die kommen dann erst später. Gab dann auch gleich volles Programm: CT, röntgen, Ultraschall und Neurologie. Nächste Anschaffung wird definitiv ein Neckbrace sein, mein Nacken ist nämlich ganz schön hinüber...
> Das Schild hab ich weder beim Sturz noch bei den Fahrten vorher gesehen.



Bitter. Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## cinemaniac (19. Mai 2013)

Danke


----------



## Mürre (19. Mai 2013)

Die neuen Tables taugen meiner Meinung nach noch weniger. Hätten lieber die vom letzten Jahr verlängert und gut wärs


----------



## Cruise (20. Mai 2013)

Und wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, wars die Badehose...
Wie wäre es einfach mal den Fahrstil an die Strecke anzupassen anstatt zu fordern das die Strecke an den Fahrstil angepasst wird?


----------



## Matrahari (20. Mai 2013)

Cruise schrieb:


> Und wenn man nicht schwimmen kann, wars die Badehose...
> Wie wäre es einfach mal den Fahrstil an die Strecke anzupassen anstatt zu fordern das die Strecke an den Fahrstil angepasst wird?



Wenn aber viele an der gleichen Stelle stürzen, dann sollte man als Bikeparkbetreiber eine Änderung des Tables in Erwägung ziehen.

Videos der Woche - Top 3 Video Nr.2: Stürzt bei 2:01 an der gleichen Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaBikerM (20. Mai 2013)

Die Tables sind eigentlich richtig gut,bis halt auf den letzten!


----------



## Cruise (20. Mai 2013)

Gefallen wird überall auch mehrmals...
Aber stimmt, wenn manche ihre Fahrweise nicht ändern wollen ist es einfacher der Betreiber passt sich an.
Ob dann die vielen anderen 100 fallen die bisher super da durch kommen weil der Table auf einmal länger ist?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Mai 2013)

Es liegt leider sehr oft an der Absprunglänge und vor allem am Winkel.........
was fast immer außer acht gelassen wird ist eine ausreichende Landezone, sollte....muß immer länger mit angepaßter Steilheit sein, gerade für die Mosher.......
Was nutzt es mich wenn ich nen Dabbel von 10m habe und Absprung/Landung jeweils nur 2m.........das gibt gerade bei den ungeübten immer aua.
Aber es ist wie immer im Leben--------erst anguggen, dann fahren.
Wenn einem der Sprung nicht liegt, einfach weglassen.
Wenn alles so gebaut wird das jeder einzelne es perfekt schafft, hätten wir vom letzten Table so geschätzt........öhhm.....ca. 2o53 Versionen.


Ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen.......fahrt/springt das was euch liegt und vor allem sicher meistern könnt.
Und jetzt haut rein und habt Spaß.......


----------



## Mrjojo (20. Mai 2013)

Stimmt schon. Man sollte den Fahrstil der Strecke anpassen. sehe ich genau so. 

Allerdings täuscht das ganze etwas. Und zwar den letzten Table bei dem man die höchste Geschwindigkeit drauf hat ist zugleich aber der kürzere. Wenn man den letzten mit dem ersten Table tauschen würde wäre es Top.

Wenn man das weiß dann wird vor dem letzten halt etwas Geschindigkeit rausgenommen. Um das zu wissen sollte man halt die Strecke einmal locker abfahren.


----------



## Osama (20. Mai 2013)

beim letzten table kann man auch nicht mehr richtig bremsen
weil die total heißgebremst sind und faden...


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (20. Mai 2013)

@Osama. 

Also wenn du da fading hast würde ich die bremsen tauschen. Oder welche strecke fährst du damit  man so schnell wird damit die bremse nicht mehr funktioniert?


----------



## prof.66 (20. Mai 2013)

ich glaube so wirklich ernst gemeint war das nicht


----------



## Fabian.Metzger (20. Mai 2013)

Ironie level: Ninja


----------



## Richi86 (21. Mai 2013)

Mrjojo schrieb:


> Wenn man den letzten mit dem ersten Table tauschen würde wäre es Top.



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke!!


----------



## KonaBikerM (21. Mai 2013)

oder den letzten von den Dimensionen her an die anderen anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $$$ trial $$$ (26. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,
war gestern in Befe unterwegs an der rechten line die wo am Lift runtergeht stand ein recht junger Fotograf der mir erzählt hat er stellt die Bilder hier ins Forum oder schickt sie per Mail...könnt ihr mir verraten wo ich die Bilder shen kann...

Gruß


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juni 2013)

Wo habt ihr eigentlich euren großen Föhn versteckt? 
Nach dem Dauerregen trockene Strecken, einfach sensationell!


----------



## UncleCharles (4. Juni 2013)

Fußbodenheizung...


----------



## simdiem (6. Juni 2013)

Mürre schrieb:


> Die neuen Tables taugen meiner Meinung nach noch weniger. Hätten lieber die vom letzten Jahr verlängert und gut wärs



Sehe ich ganz genauso. Wobei ich weniger das Problem beim letzten sehe, als vielmehr bei den ersten beiden.

Die Fahrgeschwindigkeit der Strecke anzupassen finde ich auch richtig, ABER kann es so schwer sein, vernünftige Tables zu bauen? Nein ist es nicht und ich sage nur Whistler! Absprung lang und nicht zu steil, und eine lange weite Landung mit gemäßigtem Gefälle. 

Das Roadgap mit neuem Absprungkicker habe ich mitlerweile getestet. Es ist nicht ganz so dramatisch wie es aussieht. Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass es durch den neuen Absprung für Fahrer die sich an das Roadgap rantasten wollen, denkbar ungünstig ist!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Juni 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das Roadgap mit neuem Absprungkicker habe ich mitlerweile getestet. Es ist nicht ganz so dramatisch wie es aussieht. Dennoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass es durch den neuen Absprung für Fahrer die sich an das Roadgap rantasten wollen, denkbar ungünstig ist!



Fand ich nicht


----------



## simdiem (8. Juni 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Fand ich nicht



Glückwunsch Sven 

Nach der Kritik auch mal ein dickes Lob an die BauCrew. Der neugeshapte Absprung und die Landung am Zielsprung ist richtig geil geworden!!! Da kann man richtig schön Bikefliegen betreiben 

Ansonsten ist ja auf der Black Wall einiges überarbeitet/ nachgearbeitet worden. Alles richtig prima geworden!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Juni 2013)

+1


----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2013)

beerfelden ist nicht Whistler...bei perfekten strecken verhältnissen mit dem begrensten gefälle würde es langweilig werden !!


----------



## Khakiflame (18. Juni 2013)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> beerfelden ist nicht Whistler...bei perfekten strecken verhältnissen mit dem begrensten gefälle würde es langweilig werden !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.th.13 (18. Juni 2013)

Khakiflame schrieb:


>





nee back to the roots ungefedert mit clicks.....


----------



## DerandereJan (18. Juni 2013)

Wir hatten auch mächtig Spaß am Samstag!!

Fettes Lob an den Bautrupp, es tut sich was! 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29227

Grüße
Jan


----------



## python69 (23. Juni 2013)

Moin, 

Gestern war ja der Night Ride und es waren bestimmt 10 Fotografen da. Weiß wer wo ich die Bilder finde? 

Greetz


----------



## simdiem (23. Juni 2013)

python69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Gestern war ja der Night Ride und es waren bestimmt 10 Fotografen da. Weiß wer wo ich die Bilder finde?
> 
> Greetz



Einer hat schon gepostet: https://www.facebook.com/groups/178297182188041/?fref=ts


----------



## python69 (23. Juni 2013)

So hab jetzt meine auch hochgeladen.

hier der Link.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741826.100002141983646&type=1&l=a730af950c


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juni 2013)

Ein Video vom 22.06. (Bikenacht).

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZIKEa4dx3s"]Chasin' Simon - YouTube[/nomedia]

Dabei interessiert nicht das Video sonder vielmehr nur das Bild zur Zeit "2:00".
Wer ist der Fotograf rechts hinten, ich hätte gerne das Bild!
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (23. Juni 2013)

python69 schrieb:


> So hab jetzt meine auch hochgeladen.
> 
> hier der Link.
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741826.100002141983646&type=1&l=a730af950c



Coole Bilder!  Kann man da eins in Originalgröße bekommen? Die 153?


----------



## Bodenprobe (23. Juni 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Die Fahrgeschwindigkeit der Strecke anzupassen finde ich auch richtig, ABER kann es so schwer sein, vernünftige Tables zu bauen? ... Absprung lang und nicht zu steil, und eine lange weite Landung mit gemäßigtem Gefälle.



Jepp, längere und etwas flachere Auffahrt, dasselbe für die Ladezone schööön lang und den Table. Dann werden die Dinger rund, und alle haben Spass. 
So sind sie einfach nur unrhythmisch und eckig, kein Fluss drin...egal wie angepasst oder nicht man unterwegs ist.

PS: Und wenn man sich mal danebenstellt, sehen die Sprünge auch alle krampfig aus, egal ob Anfänger oder Crack.


----------



## python69 (23. Juni 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Coole Bilder!  Kann man da eins in OriginalgrÃ¶Ãe bekommen? Die 153?



Klar kein Thema. Schick mir einfach ne pm im Facebook. ð


----------



## simdiem (24. Juni 2013)

python69 schrieb:


> Klar kein Thema. Schick mir einfach ne pm im Facebook. ð



Super Klasse Vielen Dank! PM ist raus


----------



## Toxogen (24. Juni 2013)

Wer hat schöne Bilder vom 23.06, es warn ein Paar Fotomacher da, vielleicht gibt es ja ein Paar schöne


----------



## hergie (25. Juni 2013)

Weiß jemand wo der Fotograf mit dem weißen TShirt von Samstag (Bikenacht) seine Bilder veröffentlicht? Oder seinen Namen? Ich hatte mich mit ihm noch kurz unterhalten und er meinte er würde sie hochladen.


----------



## rmfausi (30. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte mich hier bei allen vom Freitag bedanken die mir geholfen haben. Ich war der mit dem Hardtail. Falls mir jemand sagen kann wie es passiert ist würde ich mich über eine PN freuen. Bin gestern wieder nach Hause gekommen. 

Vielen Dank nochmal, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Simbl (30. Juni 2013)

Hört sich nicht gut an  Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung


----------



## Guent (30. Juni 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich hier bei allen vom Freitag bedanken die mir geholfen haben. Ich war der mit dem Hardtail. Falls mir jemand sagen kann wie es passiert ist würde ich mich über eine PN freuen. Bin gestern wieder nach Hause gekommen.
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmal, Gruß rmfausi.



Wasn los, Rainer?!?


----------



## fatisyourchance (30. Juni 2013)

Erste Fototests vom heutigen Tage; noch in der Erprobungsphase!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60762


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. Juli 2013)

Cool!

Auch zwei von mir


----------



## lattu82 (1. Juli 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7zMWIqcwHs"]Bikepark Beerfelden ( 3 ) Latu @ Blue Pump 30.06.2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sWnKT80C5k"]Bikepark Beerfelden ( 2 ) Latu @ Black Wall 30.06.2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

mal 2 videos vom sonntag einmal von der blue pump und einmal black wall


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juli 2013)

Am Sonntag habe ich zwischendurch ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Ihr findet den ersten Teil hier:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.555916781116979.1073741840.139068936135101&type=1

Bisher sind alle vom Roadgap online, die Tage folgen dann noch Fotos vom Wallride und Zielsprung.
Viel Spaß mit den Fotos! =)


----------



## MonsterJoe (1. Juli 2013)

War seit langen mal wieder da gewesen...
Freut micht, dass sich endlich was tut und einiges verbessert wird.

Was ich jedoch am "Zielsprung" vermisst habe, ist der Kick. Iregendwie fährt man da drüber und es kommt nichts bei rum 


Grüße!


----------



## Sasse82 (1. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag habe ich zwischendurch ein paar Fotos gemacht.
> Ihr findet den ersten Teil hier:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.555916781116979.1073741840.139068936135101&type=1
> ...



Teil 2 (Wallride) ist jetzt auch schon online.
Am Zielsprung waren es dann wieder deutlich mehr Fotos, daher schaffe ich das erst bis morgen oder Mittwoch.


----------



## Freerider7 (2. Juli 2013)

Foto vermisst - hat zufällig jemand eine "CASIO EXILIM high speed" (braun,leicht abgegriffen) gefunden ?
Habe sie vermutlich am So im Bereich vom Kiosk verloren. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Sasse82 (2. Juli 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag habe ich zwischendurch ein paar Fotos gemacht.
> Ihr findet den ersten Teil hier:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.555916781116979.1073741840.139068936135101&type=1
> ...



Dritter und letzter Teil ist jetzt online!


----------



## LukasL (6. Juli 2013)

Weiß einer ob der Park heut erst um 17 Uhr zur Sommerparty aufmacht oder wie sonst auch ab 10 geöffnet ist??


----------



## Simbl (6. Juli 2013)

Mach mir keine Angst, wollt um 11 losfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MM.Productions (7. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein kleines Fail Bild von heute! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1415851


----------



## Mrjojo (7. Juli 2013)

Servus,

hab hier mal meine Bilder von gestern 06.07.2013 hochgeladen. Vllt findet sich ja der ein oder andere...  Sind leider nicht sehr viel Bilder übrig geblieben. Muss noch bisschen üben 

Falls jemand sein Original Bild haben möchte dann mich kurz anschreiben.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60931


----------



## Deleted 269841 (7. Juli 2013)

Wer hat denn heute Fotos gemacht?


----------



## hZti (8. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild von der großen Pfütze bei der Querstraße: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1416074?in=potdPool


----------



## 19Freerider97 (9. Juli 2013)

abendstimmung 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1417813?in=potdPool


----------



## Xah88 (10. Juli 2013)

Mein Bruder und ich waren Samstag auch da ...und ich habe mal ein kleines Video draus gemacht....

Wenn es gefällt, wäre ein Like natürlich klasse !

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29671

Beste Grüe & Ride on,

Alex


P´s bei den Samstag Fotos habe ich uns leider nicht gefunden  Falls da jemand noch etwas hat, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Freerider97 (10. Juli 2013)

kleiner zusammenschnitt von bikenacht und letztem samstag 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIO-DSnmFBs"]Bikepark Beerfelden #2 // FHFreerideProduction/GoPro Edit. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2013)

das erste mal dieses jahr in befe gewesen... wenn man länger nicht da war macht es doch wieder spass


----------



## widdy75 (12. Juli 2013)

Stell mal dein Plattenspieler etwas langsamer!


----------



## -Itchy- (12. Juli 2013)

Thx @MM.Productions


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2013)

widdy75 schrieb:


> Stell mal dein Plattenspieler etwas langsamer!



mir gefällt das lied so aber besser  ...und passt auch besser zum vid


----------



## Deleted 130247 (12. Juli 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> das erste mal dieses jahr in befe gewesen... wenn man länger nicht da war macht es doch wieder spass



Kuul.............


----------



## Rottatan (15. Juli 2013)

Wer hat am Samstag 13.07.2013 Bilder gemacht? bis jetzt sind die noch nirgendwo aufgetaucht


----------



## MM.Productions (15. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein kleines Video von uns! 
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/29805


----------



## Ope (15. Juli 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Wird sie auch noch gefahren ?
> 
> wie sieht das Steinfeld aus.....los sag´ schon, war eines meiner Lieblingsprojekte.....alle einzeln besorgt, vor Ort gebracht und eingebuddelt......vielen Dank nochmal an meinen großen Bruder Eagleeye für die tatkräftige Hilfe.



Sorry der späten Wortmeldung  .... die Steine fürs Steinfeld haben wir mit'm Quad vom Gunther in mühsamer Handarbeit zusammengesammelt. Und ohne s Kroetche mit'm Bobcat wäre auch nicht viel gegangen 
Nur mal so nebenbei.

Bei allem geflame und gehate hier, es gibt auch viel nettes in Beerfelden. Gute Versorgung mit leckerem Kuchen etc. immer nen Schraubenschlüssel falls nötig etc. . Also macht euch nicht verrückt.
Sicher gibt es Dinge die wirklich übel sind und dringend überarbeitet werden müssen. Dropbatterie ohne Landungen(die ist wirklich ein böser Scherz), Tables am Ende der Roten Strecke (Absprünge zu kurz und zu steil, Landungen zu kurz) und die Steilabfahrt, wo früher mal ein klasse Naturdrop war ..... Aber alles in allem ist doch alles toll. Ein ordentlicher Starthügel wurde gebaut, Die Strecken sind nicht total ungepflegt. 
Was leider immer noch ein dickes Problem ist, dieser Streckenwildwuchs, Da kann aber der Betreiber nichts dazu. Da fahren manche Dussel wie sie gerade Bock haben und zimmern immer wieder völlig neue Linien in die Botanik weil sie zu doof sind auf den vorhandenen Strecken zu bleiben. Ich kann nachvollziehen das dann Baumstämme in den Weg gelegt werden.
Demnächst schau ich mal wieder vorbei und guck' wie's ausschaut.


----------



## prof.66 (16. Juli 2013)

Was ist den an den Drops so schlimm ? Ich find die landungen ok, sind zwar weiter unten extrem viele Bremswellen aber ansonsten ist es ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (16. Juli 2013)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Was ist den an den Drops so schlimm ? Ich find die landungen ok, sind zwar weiter unten extrem viele Bremswellen aber ansonsten ist es ok.



Weil sie für den Mangel an Gefälle zu hoch sind. Fahr den hohen Drop mal mit normaler Geschwindigkeit ohne groß zu bremsen. Da überfliegt man direkt die Landung. Gerade für Anfänger gefährlich, denn zu langsam heisst schnelles absacken des Lenkers. Zudem geht eine so flache Landung ordentlich auf das Material da die Aufprallenergie zu gering in Geschwindigkeit umgewandelt wird.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Juli 2013)

Am Gelände kann man wirklich nicht viel machen in Beerfelden. Mag die Landungen der Drops persönlich auch nicht so sehr. Aber generell find ich den Park schon ziemlich gelungen. Bin auf die neue Strecke gespannt, die ersten Teile die Samstag zu sehen waren haben schon Lust auf mehr gemacht


----------



## 19Freerider97 (16. Juli 2013)

abendstimmung in beer 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1422715


----------



## Heiko1860 (16. Juli 2013)

Hammer !!!.........muß ich unbedingt mal hin.......


----------



## Cannonfire (16. Juli 2013)

Habe in meiner Galerie ein Paar Bilder vom Sonntag 14.07.2013

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61203


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (17. Juli 2013)

19Freerider97 schrieb:


> abendstimmung in beer
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1422715



die seite hier is bestimmt bald voll dann kannstes auf der nächsten auch nochmal posten.....


----------



## KonaBikerM (17. Juli 2013)

@Re4lJuNgLiSt : Wenn du schon dabei bist scheiß die anderen auch gleich an die einen Link posten........... Spießer :kotz:


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (18. Juli 2013)

wer in pro fred 5 mal gepostet wird mach ich das


----------



## bikebuster90 (22. Juli 2013)

kennt jemand den herrn, der gestern auf der ganz rechten schwarzen strecke die am lift langläuft, fotos gemacht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhiller16 (24. Juli 2013)

wer ist den alles am freitag 26.07.2013 da ?


----------



## bikebuster90 (24. Juli 2013)

leider nicht, bin morgen den 25.07.2013 da, wer ist dort noch anzutreffen?


----------



## prof.66 (24. Juli 2013)

wäre abends länge auf würde ich auch ma unter der woche kommen, aber so lohnt sich das nich


----------



## bikebuster90 (27. Juli 2013)

wer kommt denn morgen alles nach beerfelden?


----------



## UncleCharles (27. Juli 2013)

Ich war vergangenes Wochenende zum ersten Mal in Beerfelden, und wollte mal mitteilen, dass es ziemlich Laune gemacht hat. Für Anfänger ist das da wirklich super! Ich komm bestimmt irgendwann nochmal wieder.


----------



## prof.66 (27. Juli 2013)

Ich werd morgen mit einem Kumpel dort sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott Freerider (12. August 2013)

Hi,

hier ein paar Bilder vom Samstag
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61940


----------



## meivin123 (16. August 2013)

Also ich find Beerfeldne ist jetzt kein guter Bikepark.
Die Sprünge sind alle unpassend gebaut, die Strecke ist nicht richtig gepflegt und viel zu flach.
Man fährt kriegt nen fetten Schlag ab und muss erstmal ewig reintreten um wieder richtig
Speed zu bekommen.
Oft kommen auch mitten auf der Strecke kleine Baumstümpfe vor die nicht richtig markiert sind.


----------



## UncleCharles (16. August 2013)

Der Berg ist nicht steiler als das.


----------



## prof.66 (16. August 2013)

Ich find Beerfelden gut, momentan wird dort sehr viel gemacht und umgebaut bzw erweitert. Die Strecken sind ok und das es nicht so steil ist find ich persönlich gut.

Aber man muss eben auch ma die Augen aufmachen und drauf achten was so auf der strecke rum steht oder liegt


----------



## widdy75 (16. August 2013)

Da hilft nur fern bleiben! ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2013)

jap... ganz weit  weg


----------



## rmfausi (16. August 2013)

Da freue ich mich schon wieder auf Sonntag, in dem schlechten Park zu sein.  
Dann hoffe ich auch mal das ich mal alleine bin und die ganzen Motzbacken hier endlich zu Hause bleiben. 

Ich bin gerne in Beerfelden und man sieht das wieder erweitert wird. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. August 2013)

du gehst sonntach? ich überleg auch schon ob ich für nen vormittag bis 14 uhr den schlechten park besuche


----------



## UncleCharles (16. August 2013)

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber bei manchen Bäumen hätt ich mir schon gedacht, dass sich da so eine von diesen gelben Wickelmatten ganz gut machen würde.


----------



## UncleCharles (16. August 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (16. August 2013)

Ich bin morgen im schlechtesten aller Bikeparks.... Einfach nur weil ich Geld zu viel hab.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sicher gibt es Kritikpunkte; Spaß machts trotzdem!


----------



## prof.66 (17. August 2013)

Ich werd am Sonntag auch dort sein


----------



## rmfausi (17. August 2013)

@HeavyBiker
Ja, bin am Sonntag dort, von 10-14Uhr zum Fahrtechniktraining und anschließend noch etwas rumrollern.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)

ich weiß ja nicht was ihr pienztanten immer an dem park auszusetzen habt aber mir macht es immer wd spaß dort.
war gestern mal wd mit der Kamera dort


----------



## PremiumNick (17. August 2013)

Ich finde es nicht die Diskussion wert, sich mit einzelnen Leuten auseinander zu setzen, die den Park schlecht finden. Diese Leute könnten sich ja sich konstruktiv beteiligen, aber meistens sind es nur subjektive Aussagen, die zu nichts führen.  Komischerweise kommen ja "ein paar Leute" mit den Bedingungen anscheinend besser klar und haben Spaß..


----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2013)

19Freerider97 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was ihr pienztanten immer an dem park auszusetzen habt aber mir macht es immer wd spaß dort.



es ist definitiv besser geworden, aber es werden halt immer wieder neue Dinge gebaut statt alte Probleme zu beseitigen, wie die Tables am Feld, mittlerweile springen sie sich genauso mies wie die alten ....


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)

ich glaube die tables findet fast jeder ******* 
aber gerade auf der schwarzen hab ich nichts auszusetzen


----------



## Ope (17. August 2013)

Die Tables am Ende der roten Strecke sind das Einzige was wirklich großer Käse ist.


----------



## Ope (17. August 2013)

meivin123 schrieb:


> Also ich find Beerfeldne ist jetzt kein guter Bikepark.
> Die Sprünge sind alle unpassend gebaut, die Strecke ist nicht richtig gepflegt und viel zu flach.
> Man fährt kriegt nen fetten Schlag ab und muss erstmal ewig reintreten um wieder richtig
> Speed zu bekommen.
> Oft kommen auch mitten auf der Strecke kleine Baumstümpfe vor die nicht richtig markiert sind.



Ich empfehle dir ein Fahrtechnikkurs für Einsteiger bei RidingStyle http://www.ridingstyle.de/ .
Dann hast du auch in einem so einfachen Park wie Beerfelden Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (17. August 2013)

Fahrtechnik hilft


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. August 2013)

Bei allen anderen hilft...... mehr Federweg.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (17. August 2013)

Hei Kei.....hei Ope´le

Alles gut ?


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)




----------



## EagleEye (17. August 2013)

kla Kröterich


----------



## Ope (18. August 2013)

Ja *Kroetchen*, alles gut hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PremiumNick (19. August 2013)

Anmeldung fürs bbnr ist übrigens freigeschaltet


----------



## MonsterJoe (19. August 2013)

wann wird der streckenteil nach dem roadgap fertig?


----------



## cinemaniac (19. August 2013)

...angemeldet...


----------



## Freerider7 (19. August 2013)

*Gestohlen*​ *Zwischen 16-18.08.2013 wurde mein *​ *CANYON Torque Trailflow 7.0 *​ *aus unserer Garage in Schrozberg gestohlen*​ *Schwarz pulverbeschichtet mit blau eloxierten Felgen, Pedal und Griffenden sowie Ventildeckel*​ *DAKINE Aufkleber auf Oberrohr*​ *Rahmen Nr GBR110663L*​ ​ 
​ *Finderlohn 100*​ *Tel 07935/722614 oder 0151/58045318*​


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (22. August 2013)

meivin123 schrieb:


> Man fährt kriegt nen fetten Schlag ab und muss erstmal ewig reintreten um wieder richtig
> Speed zu bekommen.


 

Geil alter. das is so beim Bergabfahren, jetzt weißt du auch warum einige so fette Oberschenkeln haben und die besten Downhillfahrer auch in einem Cross Country Rennen mithalten können
So schlecht kann es ja nicht sein wenn als so viel los ist. Aber vieleicht is es die gute Höhenluft.


----------



## pinkebanane (22. August 2013)

fahren können hilft!- nothing more to say!


----------



## 19Freerider97 (23. August 2013)




----------



## 19Freerider97 (23. August 2013)

wer ist denn morgen alles da?


----------



## Torque2009 (24. August 2013)

Hast du die Fotos am Wallride gestern gemacht?

P.s.: Ist hier der Gerwin,Oli oder Dennis vom Freitag aktiv?

Hier mal ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt: 
http://youtu.be/haZjqOBq-iw


----------



## 19Freerider97 (29. August 2013)

nöö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mick_1978! (31. August 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaahhhh.......hat wer einen Startplatz fürs BBNR übrig??  Mein Kumpel hat den Anmeldetermin verpennt und sucht jetzt dringend nen Startplatz. Wenn ihr was anzubieten hat, meldet euch bitte.


----------



## Freedom-Rider (1. September 2013)

Mir gehts genauso hätt nicht gedacht das 1 monat davor die anmeldung schon geschlossen ist. Bräuchte noch 3 Startplätze für mich und 2 Kumpels wär echt fätt wenn sich einer melden würde ...


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (4. September 2013)

Freedom-Rider schrieb:


> *fätt *


----------



## UncleCharles (4. September 2013)

Na, bei aller Liebe, ich glaube nicht, dass eine Fatty die richtige Wahl fürs BBNR ist...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. September 2013)

Ist die neue Strecke hinter dem Road Gap eigentlich schon fertig?


----------



## smarty281 (5. September 2013)

Nö


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. September 2013)

Na ob das dieses Jahr noch was wird...


----------



## mitchdreizwei (8. September 2013)

moin, jemand ne ahnung wer der fotofraf gestern in beerfelden war? wollten email adressen tauschen ... hatten ihn dann aber nicht mehr gefunden. 
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?!

gruss
michael


----------



## prof.66 (8. September 2013)

würde mich auch Interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (9. September 2013)




----------



## Torque2009 (10. September 2013)

Haste noch mehr von der Gruppe mit dem 4 Canyon FRX? ( 3 mal Grau und 1 mal Weiß )


----------



## dh-noob (10. September 2013)

Leider nein! War nur 30 min kurz mit der Kamera an der Strecke. Im Train fahren ist schlecht, weil der Blitz sich nicht so schnell aufläd


----------



## FreedxX (12. September 2013)

Hi, 
weiß jemand was die Bestzeit/Siegzeit beim bbnr letztes Jahr war?
Würde mich mal interessieren 

gruß stephan


----------



## KonaBikerM (12. September 2013)

pfuuh Vlt so um 1:40:00 oder so aber kannst du eh nicht als referenzzeit nehmen da die Strecke nur am Rennen zu fahreb ist und jedes Jahr geändert wird


----------



## FreedxX (12. September 2013)

ah okay, danke trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Freerider97 (16. September 2013)

würden uns über rückmeldung freuen!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31392


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. September 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCovvxwbQgE

Hier mal meine ersten Gehversuche Anfang des Jahres im Park 
Bei der Bewertung bitte bedenken das ich sowohl beim Fahren als auch beim Video bearbeiten noch Anfänger bin


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. September 2013)

Weiß jemand ob der neue Streckenteil auf der DH am wochenende ready sein wird ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. September 2013)

Mir wurde letzte Woche gesagt sollte eine Woche vor dem Rennen fertig sein. Am Samstag sah es noch nicht ganz so aus.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (17. September 2013)

Alles klar. 
Danke


----------



## Sess (22. September 2013)

Ich werde versuchen am Rennsonntag alle anzufeuern, mal sehen ob die Stimme hält.
Und ja, ihr müsst Alle an mir vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. September 2013)

Da bin ich aber einmal gespannt.


----------



## KaBiker612 (23. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KR_9iWlZTdI"]Bikepark Beerfelden 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Cruise (23. September 2013)

KaBiker612 schrieb:


> Bikepark Beerfelden 2013 - YouTube



Das ist aber die Black Wall und nicht die Red Bridge


----------



## KaBiker612 (23. September 2013)

Hast Recht Cruise. Habs verwechselt. War noch nicht so oft in Beerfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (23. September 2013)

hallo. kann mir jemand sagen was mich genau beim enduro rennen in bf erwartet bzw. wie war es letztes jahr?


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. September 2013)

war cool und hat spass gemacht


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (28. September 2013)

An die die heute da waren:

Trocken oder Feucht ?


----------



## donnersberger (28. September 2013)

Bärfekt (also halbtrocken)


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. September 2013)

in befe is das wetter doch egal... geht immer 

hab grad video von der neuen raceline gesehen ... könnte meine neue lieblingsline werden


----------



## Tribal84 (29. September 2013)

wo ist das video ?


----------



## Cruise (29. September 2013)

Ja nicht nur gucken... POSTEN 

EDIT: Hier ist es:


----------



## Richi86 (29. September 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31618


----------



## Lorenz M. (29. September 2013)

Weis einer wer Gestern Bilder machte und wo man die sehn kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (29. September 2013)

Hoffe die Raceline wird noch an den schönen neugeshapten Zielanlieger angeschlossen und von den kleinen Drops getrennt ;-)


----------



## prof.66 (29. September 2013)

Ich finds eigentlich gut das sie an die Drops angeschlossen ist, da ich das alte stück vor den Drops nicht so pralle fand.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. September 2013)

jup


----------



## cinemaniac (29. September 2013)

Das ist richtig. Mein Anliegen war nur den großen fürs Rennen freizugeben.


----------



## Mrjojo (29. September 2013)

So, meine Bilder von heute 29.09. sind alle hochgeladen. Viel Spass beim suchen... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63351


----------



## Wenzel79 (29. September 2013)

@_Mrjojo_: cool 


Resümee zum Bikepark Beerfelden:
- sehr geile und fast flowige schwarze (DH-)Strecke. Das lange Roadgap mittendrin ist super und man kann einfach nicht schnell genug sein. 
- die Tables am Ende von der roten Line sind ganz ok aber bisserl zu schmal.
- die Drop-Batterie ist noch ausbaufähig. Der mittlere Drop hat überhaupt keine wirkliche Landung, der 'große' Drop hingegen ist zwar super gebaut ABER irgendwie doch zu niedrig. Es gibt leider keinen wirklich _hohen_ Drop in dem Park, was sehr schade ist. 
- der Lift hat viel zu wenig Kapazität!

Alles in allem 7/10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ketis (30. September 2013)

Willst du dir nen Bügel teilen ? ....Verdopplung der Kapazität ohne großen aufwand.....top


----------



## Sput (1. Oktober 2013)

Am letzten Samstag (28.9.) hat eine Frau Fotos gemacht. Werden die noch iwo hochgeladen oder kann man die schon iwo im Netz finden?
Danke und Cheers


----------



## donnersberger (1. Oktober 2013)

Guck mal bei >> Kaena 

Bzw. der Fred:
AW: Püfftreffen 2013 wann und wo wäre es euch recht
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10984241


----------



## hochschieben (2. Oktober 2013)

wenn jemand noch einen Startplatz abgeben möchte (DH) würde ich den gerne nehmen.

einfach PN an mich, danke


----------



## cinemaniac (3. Oktober 2013)

Beerfelden 22.09.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lmye2yKi_M"]Beerfelden 22.09.13 II - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcqKEDs3o8E"]Beerfelden 22.09.13 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Wenzel79 (4. Oktober 2013)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Beerfelden 22.09.
> 
> Beerfelden 22.09.13 II - YouTube
> 
> Beerfelden 22.09.13 - YouTube



Tipp: die Kamera nächstes mal nicht so stark nach unten neigen, dann sieht man mehr als nur den Boden...


----------



## XLS (5. Oktober 2013)

hallo.
wo finde ich denn die ergebnisse von 7.bbnr-enduro rennen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

...ich glaub das würden noch viel mehr leute gerne wissen


----------



## Ope (5. Oktober 2013)

XLS schrieb:


> hallo.
> wo finde ich denn die ergebnisse von 7.bbnr-enduro rennen?



Die Richtigen oder die Falschen? 
Man hört da ja viele unzufriedene Stimmen was die Zeitmessung angeht ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

egal... hauptsche irgendwelche ergebnisse... für die richtigkeit befragen wir dann ein okkultes orakel 

zeitnahme fand ich auch net sooo pralle, vor allem die dadurch entstandenen staus 

...durch das hoch fahren und oben dann verschwitzt 30 min oder mehr rumstehen bei dem kalten wind haben zum schluss doch sehr viele
leute in der schlange gehustet und die nase hoch gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (5. Oktober 2013)

die staus waren wirklich gesundheitsgefährdend! man hätte die 2 und 3 (4?) gruppe viel später hochschicken können.ansonsten war es ganz ok.die ersten zwei runden waren ganz gut ,doch die überraschungsei-runde hab ich verkackt-stand plötzlich  mit höchsten gang vor dieser drecks steigung.also kann man sich noch berechtigte  hoffnung auf das preisgeld in höhe eines faust alkfreies weizen ,eins iso-drinks oder einer packung mit zwei trüffeln machen!?


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (5. Oktober 2013)

Das noch keine Zeiten veröffentlicht wurden ist mittlerweile lächerlich ... Die Internet Präsenz von denen scheint eh gegen null zu tendieren ,da kommt wirklich garnichts ...


----------



## XLS (5. Oktober 2013)

ich bin nach dem rennen recht zügig nach hause,da ich keine lust hatte noch zu warten bis endlich alle unten waren.gab es dann eigentlich keine "siegerehrung",oder was sagte der veranstalter?nicht das ich jetzt der profi-fahrer bin aber meine platzierung würde mich doch interessieren.


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (5. Oktober 2013)

XLS schrieb:


> ich bin nach dem rennen recht zügig nach hause,da ich keine lust hatte noch zu warten bis endlich alle unten waren.gab es dann eigentlich keine "siegerehrung",oder was sagte der veranstalter?nicht das ich jetzt der profi-fahrer bin aber meine platzierung würde mich doch interessieren.



Die ersten zehn wurden noch "geehrt" d.h. Zeiten müssten da sein ,müsste dann also nur noch ums veröffentlichen gehen ,deshalb versteh ich auch nicht das da nix kommt ...???


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

STIMMT , eine liste MUSS da sein sonst auch keine "siegerehrung"
es kann ja nicht so schwer sein einfach nen screen vom pc auf dem es aufgelistet wurde z.b. bei FB zu posten.... unglaublich


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (5. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht gibts Probleme ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

mich würds wundern wenn es bei DER zeitnahme keine probleme gegeben hätte...


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (5. Oktober 2013)

Hab grad mal dort angerufen . Aussage : Liste lag den ganzen Tag im Bikepark aus und wird noch veröffentlicht , Zeitpunkt unbekannt ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

na dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

naja auf jeden fall hats spass gemacht


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

ha ha ha ... das das mit der zeitmessung so wird hab ich mir gedacht...
der kollege mit dem ich da war und ich wir haben unsere zeiten zusätzlich selbst gestoppt, das ist zwar auch net so wirklich genau aber auf 5-10 sek. schon!

laut ergebnissliste ist mein kollege 45 plätze vor mir mit ü 3 min. vorsprung 

aber wie gesagt ich reg mich deswegen jetzt NICHT auf da ich auch eigentlich damit gerechnet hab...
ich komm nächstes jahr wieder, dann geht die zeitnahme so : jeder zählt beim runterfahren die sek. und teilt es dann unten mit


----------



## Bikerli (5. Oktober 2013)

http://freepdfhosting.com/b8e67b559b.pdf

..das hatte der Bikepark heute auf Facebook gepostet!


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (6. Oktober 2013)

Bikerli schrieb:


> http://freepdfhosting.com/b8e67b559b.pdf
> 
> ..das hatte der Bikepark heute auf Facebook gepostet!


Cool ;Na endlich ! Jetzt will ich noch Fotos sehen ... wer weiss was ?


----------



## Osama (6. Oktober 2013)

an all die
"meine Zeit war aber sicher fünf sekunden schneller" greiner
(zu denen ich mich evtl auch gezählt hätte, wäre ich dabei gewesen)

legt doch nächstes jahr zusammen und mietet dies hier für den Veranstalter
zusammen mit einem Team das was davon versteht...
http://www.mandigo.de/index.php?id=3726


----------



## Ope (6. Oktober 2013)

Osama schrieb:


> an all die
> "meine Zeit war aber sicher fünf sekunden schneller" greiner
> (zu denen ich mich evtl auch gezählt hätte, wäre ich dabei gewesen)
> 
> ...



Die Miete für das gescheite Zeitnahmesystem könnte man ja auch einfach noch auf das Startgeld obendrauf packen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (6. Oktober 2013)

Fand heute das Fotografieren mit Schirm gar nicht so einfach, wobei es sicherlich 100fach einfacher war, als das Rennen heute zu fahren.. Kompliment an die, die sich's getraut haben und so abgegangen sind!
Hier ein paar Pics von heute:


----------



## B.assi (7. Oktober 2013)

Die Zeiten des SuperEnduro Rennens stimmen doch hinten und vorne nicht! 
Und ich meine nicht ein paar Sekunden, fast eher Minuten!!!

Die Zeitmessung war wirklich eine Katastrophe. Das es da zu Fehler und verwechslungen kommt is auch nicht verwunderlich.

Nur mal kurz als Bsp.: 
Ein Kumpel is dort sein erstes Radrennen überhaupt gefahren. Aleine in der ersten Stage war ich 50sec. schneller.
In der dritten hab ich sogar zwei Leute überholt. In der Gesamtwertung war er dann auf einmal etwa 1:30 Min. vor mir gewertet. 

Also liebe Beerfeldener, für das nächste mal Bitte eine professionellere Zeitnahme oder legt einfach fest welche Stage zuerst gefahren werden muss. Dann kommts auch nicht zu so einem durcheinander. Wäre doch schade wenn durch sowas die gute Streckenwahl und das Enduro Rennen an sich immer wieder einen negativen Beigeschmack bekommen. 

Gruß Bassi


----------



## cinemaniac (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja die Zeitnahme war nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Beim DH kommt es auf ein paar Hundertstel an die sich aus der Verzögerung durch das Telefon und der Reaktion der Dame ergeben die bei GO die Uhr angeworfen hat. Vor mir sind noch 3 andere Fahrer mit der selben Zeit und keiner weiß ob die tatsächlich vor mir sind.
Trotz allem war´s spaßig.


----------



## Cartel29 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich alles nicht gut an. Habe 2010 und 2011 beim BBNR teilgenommen und fand alles super. Da gabs aber normale Zeitmessung und eine halbwegs coole Strecke.


----------



## DrMainhattan (7. Oktober 2013)

Was ich nicht versteh: wenn man schon "real time" mit der Hand stoppt - wieso tut man sich das mit dem Handy an?! Da bricht einmal die Verbindung ab und dann haste die Vollkatastrophe! Funkgerät wär effektiver...


----------



## EagleEye (7. Oktober 2013)

Die Zeitmessung ist doch schon Streitthema Nr.1 in Beerfelden seit meinem ersten Rennen da und das war vor 4 Jahren


----------



## raschaa (7. Oktober 2013)

ja, das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....


----------



## Frictionstinks (7. Oktober 2013)

korrekter footplant to wall hit


----------



## Deleted 130247 (7. Oktober 2013)

War auch mal wieder seit langem dort, heißer bin ich immer noch etwas.

Alle Achtung an die Leute die gefahren sind.       
Fand es wie immer eigentlich super, vor allem der Leute wegen.
Und wenn der alte Herr nichts dagegen hat bin ich auch nächstes Jahr wieder vor Ort, mit Rad.
Mit dem Fähnchen wackeln und ins Micro gröhlen ist doch nicht so meine Welt.


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (7. Oktober 2013)

Also ich fands brüdalst, brudaaalst anstrengend
Ja zum lachen wars nicht, noch nie bin ich beim Bergabfahren trotz pedallieren stehen geblieben, das war krank man.

Ansonsten wars super. Donnerstag Rad kaputt, dachte schon das wars, Kumpel sein EnduroRad, dass ging gar nicht. Vom Werner Rad bekommen, Freitag 3 Std. Teile umgebaut, Samstag trainiert wie ein Depp. Dann gings. Herrlich, VIELEN DANK WERNER!!! Ohne das wäre ich nicht mitgefahren, ein echt feiner Zug.
Zur Strecke: Geilste Strecke ever. Schön war oben neben Herzsprung die Wurzelpassage, guter Einstieg
Wetter, naja, war ja für jeden gleich, beschissen halt.
Zeitnahme. Jo, 36 Euro. Letzt Jahr waren es 50 oder 55, was ein tamm tamm. Also wie man es macht isses nix. Kostet es mehr, beschwert man sich, kostet es weniger, isses auch wieder nix.
Mir hats gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. Oktober 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> War auch mal wieder seit langem dort, heißer bin ich immer noch etwas.
> 
> Alle Achtung an die Leute die gefahren sind.
> Fand es wie immer eigentlich super, vor allem der Leute wegen.
> ...




Da freut sich der alte Ope und is dann auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Oktober 2013)

Na das wäre doch mal wieder was, alle Alten von Früher mal wieder vor Ort.
Schönes Wetter werden wir haben, ist schon geklärt.


----------



## Osama (8. Oktober 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Na das wäre doch mal wieder was, alle Alten von Früher mal wieder vor Ort.
> Schönes Wetter werden wir haben, ist schon geklärt.



Na dann komm ich aber auch!!!


----------



## Frictionstinks (8. Oktober 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31876


----------



## Mrjojo (8. Oktober 2013)

Frictionstinks schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/31876



Geht nicht :-(


----------



## Frictionstinks (8. Oktober 2013)

***


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Oktober 2013)

ha ha cool


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. Oktober 2013)

Osama schrieb:


> Na dann komm ich aber auch!!!


 

Du bist notiert Börnd, Ope auch. Schaun mer mal wer von den Alten, also die 2007/2008 er Truppe, alles kommt.


----------



## Ope (8. Oktober 2013)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Du bist notiert Börnd, Ope auch. Schaun mer mal wer von den Alten, also die 2007/2008 er Truppe, alles kommt.



2004 und früher liebes Kroetchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (15. Oktober 2013)

http://www.wnoz.de/index.php?&kat=125&artikel=110432361&red=27&ausgabe

Warum ein Rennen mit Zeitnahme veranstalten? Soll doch jeder nach Lust und Laune runterfahren und seinen Run dann selbst bewerten.... es geht ja schließlich ums gemeinsame Erleben!


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Oktober 2013)

aha also sozusagen ein ganz normaler park tag


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Oktober 2013)

Morgen wer in Beerfelden? Bin ab zehn da.


----------



## mitchdreizwei (20. Oktober 2013)

wir waren auch da... bis auf den pedalbruch gegen ende wars sehr geil. die neue raceline is super!! wer hatte da eigtl bilder gemacht?


----------



## hömma (23. Oktober 2013)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> wer hatte da eigtl bilder gemacht?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Am Samstag hat's mehrmals geblitzt. Vor allem an dem Kicker auf der schwarzen, wo man so eng zwischen den Bäumen durchspringt, hat mich jemand glaub ich richtig gut im Flug erwischt. Da, wo die ganz faulen immer direkt nach dem Lift einsteigen.


----------



## mr_seatgrab (23. Oktober 2013)

Das war Jürgen Albrecht.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.175615512641659.1073741883.146800825523128&type=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

weiß jemand wer am Samstag (26.10) Bilder gemacht hat bzw. ob man die irgendwo sehen kann?

Danke.


----------



## rider09 (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei dieser Frage würde ich mich grade anschliessen....


----------



## KaBiker612 (2. November 2013)

Gestern waren wieder ein paar Leute unterwegs und haben Bilder gemacht. Weis jemand wo es die gibt bzw wer die Bilder gemacht hat?


----------



## prof.66 (2. November 2013)

Einer davon war auch wieder der oben genannte Jürgen Albrecht, die Bilder sind
bei FB Online.


----------



## FrankRizzo (17. November 2013)

War heute in Bikepark und es gab ein paar Jungs die Bilder gemacht haben. Weiß jemand wer die sind oder ob sie die Bilder online veröffentlichen?


----------



## Richi86 (29. November 2013)

Kann mir schnell hemand sagen ob da park am WE offen hat??
Dankö


----------



## Deleted 130247 (29. November 2013)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/

 @_Richi86_     Guckst du...............


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## FreedxX (9. Januar 2014)

hi, 
habe ne kurze Frage ist der bikepark  jetzt am Wochenende (11.1) offen?
der Website trau ich nicht so ganz...

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. Januar 2014)

Offen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreedxX (9. Januar 2014)

ah okay,  vielen Dank


----------



## jan84 (11. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen, 

wurde heute von einigen Leuten wg. Fotos angesprochen. Ich hab einfach mal alles was die Speicherkarte hergab hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65847 in kleiner Form hochgeladen. Die meisten Bilder sind von der Schärfe her eher mäßig, wollte vorwiegend mim neuen Objektiv rumexperimentieren . Die Bilder lasse ich ca. ne Woche online. 
Wer nen Bild in voller Auflösung haben will schickt mir bitte seine eMailadresse per PN. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## jan84 (12. Januar 2014)

Und eins davon ist auch in der FdT Auswahl gelandet .


----------



## mitchdreizwei (13. Januar 2014)

war echt gut gestern in beerfelden! super das der park mal in der offseason offen hatte, vielleicht klappt das ja noch eins zweimal im frühjahr.
kann es sein dass das roadgab bissl kickt!? is doch etwas steiler der absprung, als noch in 2013!? oder?
is auf alle fälle cool nur die anfahrt war ganzschön zerbombt...


----------



## Carcass (15. Januar 2014)

Das Roadgap wurde etwas höher gemacht in 2013 aber schon


----------



## mitchdreizwei (16. Januar 2014)

gibts Bilder vom Sonntag?? Dankeee


----------



## Tribal84 (20. Januar 2014)

bilder von gestern...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66046


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ist an den Öffnungstagen ausserhalb der regulären Bikeparksaison eher viel oder eher wenig los?

Vielen Dank!


Viele Grüße


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (21. Februar 2014)

Eher weniger. Keine langen Wartezeiten am Lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (21. Februar 2014)

BigAir02 Maddin schrieb:


> Eher weniger. Keine langen Wartezeiten am Lift



Danke Dir für die Auskunft!


----------



## ruhigblut (24. Februar 2014)

gestern war es voll


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (24. Februar 2014)

ruhigblut schrieb:


> gestern war es voll


Gut, dass ich mich gestern für Bad Wildbad entschieden habe.


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Februar 2014)

Gestern (23.02.) lag gegen 15:15 / 15:30 Uhr ein Fotograf in Verlängerung der Landung des unteren Wallrides auf dem Bauch und hat Fotos vom Wallride gemacht.
Weiß jemand wer das war? Falls es Fotos (von mir) gibt, fände ich es toll, wenn ich sie irgendwo finden könnte.


----------



## 19Freerider97 (3. März 2014)

das könnte ich gewesen sein


----------



## 19Freerider97 (3. März 2014)

ups, war ich doch nicht. war zu der zeit eher in der nähe vom herzsprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19Freerider97 (3. März 2014)

hab gerade erst gesehen dass der beitrag etwas älter ist.. dann war ich es nicht. war nur gestern dort


----------



## ruhigblut (3. März 2014)

wer hat Bilder am 1.3 gemacht


----------



## duise (3. März 2014)

Bei der Frage würde ich mich anschließen. Wir waren am 01.03. und 02.03. unterwegs. Einmal wurde ich am großen Wallride vor der Brücke erwischt und gelegentlich weiter oben im Wald in den Anlegern/Kickern. Kurze Info, wer dort geknipst hat wäre super. 
Danke vorab und frohes Schaffen.


----------



## 19Freerider97 (3. März 2014)

gestern waren felix u. und ich da


----------



## 19Freerider97 (3. März 2014)

bilder werden übrigens tag für tag hier hochgeladen:
https://www.facebook.com/hmfotografie
könnt aber auch hier auf ibc schauen.
dürft die bilder von euch gerne weiter verwenden wenn ihr meine fb seite verlinkt!


----------



## duise (5. März 2014)

19Freerider97 schrieb:


> bilder werden übrigens tag für tag hier hochgeladen:
> https://www.facebook.com/hmfotografie



Hi, hast Du Bilder vom großen Wallride, bzw. weisst Du wer dort war? Ich war auf einem schwarz-weißen Enduro unterwegs. Schwarzer Helm, weißes Trikot, grüne Hose und die üblichen 661 Knie.

Info wär nett. Danke vorab und frohes Schaffen.


----------



## 19Freerider97 (5. März 2014)

bist leider nicht dabei


----------



## duise (5. März 2014)

OK, danke für die schnelle Info. 
lg


----------



## Tribal84 (17. März 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67155
bilder vom wochenende


----------



## kleinerHai (17. März 2014)

Hi,
meine Freundin macht am WoE vom 29./30.3. Fahrtechnikkurs im Bikepark. Da aber während des "ladies open" Wochenendes keine Männer "zugelassen" sind (ich fühl mich diskriminiert und unterdrückt), werd' ich wohl eine kleine Tour fahren müssen. Falls mir also jemand in der Nähe vom Bikepark ein paar Trails oder eine schöne Tour empfehlen kann, oder 'nen GPS-Track hat wär das super! danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (12. April 2014)

An den verunglückten Kollegen der heute, Samstag 12.4. auf der Green Viper am Roadgap gegen Mittag schwer gestürzt ist:
Erstmal Gute Besserung!!!!!
Und: Falls Du Fragen zum Sturz hast, kannste mir gerne eine PN schreiben, ich stand ja quasi nur 1-2 Meter daneben und hab (leider) alles ganz genau gesehen…

Also, kannst Dich ja melden wenn Dir ein Stück Film "fehlt"…
Deine Sachen und Dein Rad wurden mit dem Minitrecker an die Liftstation gebracht, aber Dein Kollege der vor Dir gestürzt ist (auch Dir gute Besserung!) weiss ja auch Bescheid…

So long, alles Gute und schönen Gruss aus Heidelberg!

Günt


----------



## Simbl (12. April 2014)

Ja gute Besserung auch an den Orange Fahrer wo sich anscheinend den Arm gebrochen hat.

Weiß jemand wer heute am Wallride Fotos gemacht hat?


----------



## Sasse82 (15. April 2014)

Servus!
Ich habe Sonntag ein paar Fotos gemacht und können hier angeschaut werden:
https://www.facebook.com/digitizedreality


----------



## Toxogen (21. April 2014)

Das schaut echt gut aus......


----------



## doko (22. April 2014)

Wer hat denn am Ostersonntag, 20.04.14, Fotos gemacht?


----------



## ScareBraker (23. April 2014)

Würde auch gerne wissen, ob es die Fotos vom 20.04.14 online gibt


----------



## Frhof (25. April 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67884
Bilder vom 20.04.2014 könnt ihr hier sehen.


----------



## darkrider23 (28. April 2014)

Frhof schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67884
> Bilder vom 20.04.2014 könnt ihr hier sehen.



danke dir! ist sogar eins von mir dabei!!


----------



## doko (29. April 2014)

Frhof schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67884
> Bilder vom 20.04.2014 könnt ihr hier sehen.


Merci  Mich haste auch zwei mal abgelichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (29. April 2014)

ist dieses komische Konstrukt nach dem Herzsprung weg?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. April 2014)

ja


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (2. Mai 2014)

Kann jemand n Update über den Streckenzustand und Boden heute oder morgen geben ?
Wollen Sonntag evtl. Fahren, solang es keine matschpartie ist.


----------



## Noggi (3. Mai 2014)

Boden war heut ziemlich gut bis auf ein paar Matschlöcher. 
Weiß jemand wer heute Bilder an den Anliegern gemacht hat?


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2014)

Hat der Park denn am Vatertag auf? 29.05!


----------



## bikebuster90 (15. Mai 2014)

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/de/	hier sind die öffnungszeiten einzusehen


Habe noch 3 plätze in meinem auto frei, fahre von 63579 freigericht los richtung beerfelden am samstag den 17.05.2014
mitfahrinteressenten können sich bei mir per PN melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi_G (15. Mai 2014)

@LarsLipp 
Geöffnete Tage sind im Kalender gelb markiert

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/de/


----------



## LarsLipp (15. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info: den Kalender hatte ich nicht gesehen...


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Mai 2014)

Falls jemand weiß, wer die ganzen Fotografen heute waren (17.05.) und wo es deren Fotos zu sehen gibt wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Didi_G (18. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich habe gestern in Beerfelden Bilder gemacht. Eine kleine Auswahl findet ihr bei Fotos/Kategorien/Freeriding
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/22


----------



## cinemaniac (20. Mai 2014)

Hat am Sonntag jemand fotografiert?


----------



## Roflkoppter (24. Mai 2014)

hi, ich wollte morgen eigentlich nach beerfelden. wäre mein erstes mal. hab gesehn Das es heut regnet und morgen soll es leicht bewölkt sein.

meint ihr es lohnt sich? oder lieber auf besser Wetter warten?


----------



## Arthur27 (24. Mai 2014)

Kommt ganz darauf an, ob du dich im Matsch wohl fühlst 
Ich finde es auch bei Regen sehr spassig, das Bike rutscht halt etwas mehr, aber dafür schult es die Fahrtechnik 
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass es bei Regen nicht so voll ist und man mehr Abfahrten zusammen bekommt.


----------



## Roflkoppter (24. Mai 2014)

also ich find schlammschlacht schon cool. aber nur wenn die Strecke passt. z.b. flowtrail stromberg find ich bei Regen nicht so geil zum fahren.

und ich hab keine speziellen schlammreifen. fahre minion... aber du sagst Mann kann auch bei Schlamm/nasse dort Spaß ham?


----------



## Arthur27 (24. Mai 2014)

Spass haben kann man auf jeden Fall, würde mich nicht von ein bisschen Nässe abschrecken lassen 
Ich war schon oft bei Nässe dort und fands top. Einfach mal hinfahren und ausprobieren 

Richtige SChlammreifen sind nicht zwingend notwendig, die Minions tuns auch.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Mai 2014)

Und wirkliche Schlammreifen braucht man in Beerfelden nicht wirklich. Macht Spass da, aber nicht wirklich schwer. Egal ob Regen oder Sonne. Mining passt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrjojo (25. Mai 2014)

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/68577

Wenn jemand das Bild unkomprimiert oder unbearbeitet möchte dann einfach mich anschreiben.

Gruß


----------



## Roflkoppter (26. Mai 2014)

Hi,

gestern hat jemand in dem großen anlieger am ende noch Fotos gemacht.

Sind die Irgendwo online?


----------



## SonsOfGravity (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde mich auch mal an die Frage nach dem Streckenzustand wg.Wetter dranhängen. Soll ja diese Woche noch stark regnen, hatte evtl. vor am Freitag oder Samstag nach Beerfelden zu fahren. Von daher wenn jetzt jemand vom letzten Wochenende schon berichtet, dass es über die Maßen matschig war, würd ich es mir ggf.überlegen...

Danke!


----------



## Mrjojo (26. Mai 2014)

Wochenende soll doch schön werden...

Am letzten Samstag hats in der Nacht stark geregnet und morgens noch etwas, ab Mittags wars dann schon wieder super zu fahren. Die Strecke trocknet ziemlich schnell ab wenn nix mehr von oben kommt.


----------



## Bukk (26. Mai 2014)

Hey hey,
also am Sonntag war der Boden bis vielleicht auf ein/zwei kleine Stellen quasi perfekt. Geregnet hatte es glaube ich Samstag morgen das letzte mal. Zwei Wochen vorher hatte es Samstag Mittags gegen 14 angefangen zu regnen. Bis es mir dann etwas zu matschig wurde wars dann aber auch schon nach durchregnen 17:00. Man muss sich also nicht all zu sehr vor Regen fürchten wie beispielsweise in Albstadt wo man dann nicht mehr unten ankommt weil das Kaugummi einem den Hobel zukleistert. 

Grüße


----------



## SonsOfGravity (26. Mai 2014)

Super, danke!

Ja hab grade gesehen, Freitag und Samstag soll ganz ordentlich werden vom Wetter her!


----------



## Roflkoppter (27. Mai 2014)

Also wie gesagt ich war am sonntag das erstemal da. Und fnd die Strecke perfekt zu fahren. War gut abgetrocknet, aber nicht zu trocken.


----------



## Cruise (2. Juni 2014)

Hat gestern jemand zufälligerweise Bilder gemacht?


----------



## deimudder (2. Juni 2014)

Wir waren Samstag da. Nach 2 Jahren BF Abstinenz muss ich mal ein kleines Lob aussprechen. Kleiner feiner Park. Kleines Video

http://videos.mtb-news.de/35985


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleCharles (3. Juni 2014)

Oha, das sind ja bedeutend mehr Northshoreteile als wie ich das letzte mal gesehn habe... Fleissig am Bauen gewesen?


----------



## ScareBraker (8. Juni 2014)

Wer hat den gestern, 07.06, Fotos gemacht? Und gibt es diese online?


----------



## Edmonton (8. Juni 2014)

Hi! 
Habe in meinem Fotoalbum ein paar Fotos von Heute!


----------



## JohVir (9. Juni 2014)

eins von heute keine Ahnung wer das war.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleCharles (9. Juni 2014)

Gute Besserung dem armen Kerl den sie heute mit dem Quad aus dem Wald gezogen haben... das klang ja nicht so schön...


----------



## JohVir (9. Juni 2014)

Habe da nur den Krankenwagen gesehen. Was ist da passiert? Naja hoffentlich kommt der wieder schnell auf die Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edmonton (9. Juni 2014)

Habe noch ein paar Fotos vom 07.06 in meinem Fotoalbum hochgeladen!


----------



## LarsLipp (10. Juni 2014)

Hi,

will hier jemand eventuell sein DH Bike loswerden? Suche was um die 1300 Euro... Größe s/m.

Gerne PN an mich. Wollte am Samstag vor Ort sein.


----------



## cinemaniac (10. Juni 2014)

@Edmonton und die anderen netten Fotografen: Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es bei mir am 08.06. ein paarmal geblitzt hat. Falls was aussortiert wurde ich war mit schwarz/gelbem Alpinstars Trikot und grün karierter Short unterwegs.
Danke.


----------



## Edmonton (10. Juni 2014)

@cinemaniac
Habe noch nicht alle Fotos durch, wenn ich was dabei habe lade ich es in meinem Fotoalbum hoch!


----------



## cinemaniac (10. Juni 2014)

Um nochmal die Schlammdiskussion aufzugreifen: Schlamm in Befe ist toll, Staub hingegen nicht.


----------



## Edmonton (15. Juni 2014)

Habe Fotos von Heute in meinem Fotoalbum!


----------



## deimudder (22. Juni 2014)

Gestern waren ja mehr Fotografen als Fahrer im Park. Wurde gestern öfters mal geblitzdingst. Würde mich über paar Bilder freuen. Schwarzes nukeproof mit deemax. Schwarzer Helm und schwarzes Gravity pilots t shirt.


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## Sasse82 (22. Juni 2014)

Mich würden auch Bilder vom Donnerstag interessieren, da war auch der eine oder andere Fotograf unterwegs. ;-)


----------



## LarsLipp (22. Juni 2014)

Habe auch Interesse an den Bildern... In Facebook leider nichts gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (22. Juni 2014)

Suche Bilder vom Samstag (21.06.14)
Der Fotograf wollte sie hier posten.


----------



## Jogi (23. Juni 2014)

Am Freitag war ich etwas verwundert, dass der Lift pünktlich um 18:00 die Beförderung einstellte. Hatte ich doch im Hinterkopf die Öffnungszeiten für Freitag von 11:00 bis 19:00 Uhr (Klick)
Ich war mir dann aber doch nicht mehr ganz sicher, so dass ich mir ein Nachfragen verkniffen hatte.

Was stimmt denn jetzt? Die Angaben auf der HP (11:00 - 19:00) oder was?


----------



## Arthur27 (24. Juni 2014)

Die Angaben auf der HP stimmen doch, siehe Kalender auf der linken Seite. Freitag der 20.06 war ein Brückentag, da ist es normal dass der Park um 18 uhr schliesst.
Nur an "normalen" Freitagen ohne Feiertag, Brückentag, Ferien etc. hat der Park bis 19 uhr geöffnet


----------



## Jogi (24. Juni 2014)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Die Angaben auf der HP stimmen doch, siehe Kalender auf der linken Seite. Freitag der 20.06 war ein Brückentag, da ist es normal dass der Park um 18 uhr schliesst.
> Nur an "normalen" Freitagen ohne Feiertag, Brückentag, Ferien etc. hat der Park bis 19 uhr geöffnet


Ah ok, auf den Kalender hatte ich nicht geklickt 
...again what learned


----------



## Sandy-G86 (26. Juni 2014)

Ich wäre auch an Fotos vom 21.06. interessiert. Waren ja echt viele da. Hat jemand welche oder weiß, wo man die findet? Und hat jemand Fotos vom 31.05. oder 01.06.?


----------



## deimudder (27. Juni 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/search?q=beerfelden


----------



## Sandy-G86 (27. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Link! Da hatte ich auch schon geguckt...aber dachte, vielleicht hat noch jemand eigene Seiten oder so, wo er seine Fotos online stellt.

Es hat immer so oft geblitzt und alles war voller Kameras, aber leider ist hier im Forum nix dabei. Vor allem am 21.06., dachte da findet sich noch was schönes von mir und meine Freunden. Schade!


----------



## cinemaniac (30. Juni 2014)

Ist hier eigentlich jemand aus Altrip am Start?


----------



## han (30. Juni 2014)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand aus Altrip am Start?


ich wohne in Altrip und war schon ein paarmal in BF. Leider sind meine freien Tage zur Zeit durch Familie und Häusle ziemlich verplant :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cinemaniac (1. Juli 2014)

Fährst du zufällig nen weißen Smart mit lustigem MTB Aufkleber?


----------



## han (2. Juli 2014)

cinemaniac schrieb:


> Fährst du zufällig nen weißen Smart mit lustigem MTB Aufkleber?


nein


----------



## dario88 (7. Juli 2014)

weiß jemand wer die bilder am 6.7. gemacht hat?


----------



## Didi_G (8. Juli 2014)

Gude dario88,
die Anwort ist doch ganz einfach: ICH.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/photos/307790
Und ich stelle noch weitere Bilder ein.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## dario88 (8. Juli 2014)

Das wäre Super, würde gerne mein Bild am Road Gap sehen 
( grau weißes fox Jersey und grüner kali Helm mit klarem Visier )
Danke!


----------



## Gulaschmeister (13. Juli 2014)

Sind irgendwo Fotos vom 12.07. zu finden? An einem Wallride hat es ein paarmal geblitzt bevor dann das Wetter nachmittags den Bikeparktag bei den meisten beendet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (16. Juli 2014)

Paar Kollegen und ich wollten die nächste Zeit mal nach Beerfelden. Reicht da ein evoc mit Rückenprotektor aus oder muss es ein "echter" Rückenprotektor sein?


----------



## dario88 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich würde schon einen richtigen Protektor empfehlen, besonders wenn man das erste mal dort ist. Es kann immer was passieren und der Krankenwagen ist öfter da. Zur Not vor Ort was leihen


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (16. Juli 2014)

Bestellt hab ich die Protektorenweste schon, kommt aber wohl nicht rechtzeitig. Das es besser ist nen richtigen Protektor zu tragen ist klar, wollt nur wissen ob man  mitm evoc darf. Hab gerade die Antwort aus Beerfelden bekommen, man darf mit Protektorenrucksack fahren.


----------



## SonsOfGravity (19. Juli 2014)

So mein Foto des Tages:

Schön nach knapp
einem Jahr Beerfelden-Abstinenz das Roadgap übersehen und viel zu langsam drüber gefahren...

Muss aber sagen dass ich so ne krasse Verformung bei den ZTR Flow nicht erwartet hätte.

Das restliche Rad ist zum Glück noch heil.


----------



## Carcass (20. Juli 2014)

Ne ZTR Flow hält auch nich viel aus. Hauptsache dir is nix passiert?


----------



## SonsOfGravity (20. Juli 2014)

N paar Prellungen und blaue flecken, aber nicht der Rede wert.

Ja das hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt, mich wundert dann nur warum doch einige die Felge sogar an ihren Downhillern fahren?

Aber gut vielleicht fahren die so sauber, dass da nichts passiert...


----------



## dario88 (20. Juli 2014)

das ist es. ich könnte die auch niemals fahren (dh), weil ich nie die sauberste linie wähle bzw. materialschonenste linie wählen kann bei schnellem fahren. außerdem will ich auch das es ballert


----------



## Joshua60 (20. Juli 2014)

Lenker zu schräg bei der Landung?


----------



## SonsOfGravity (20. Juli 2014)

Ja kam sicherlich auch noch dazu, aber mit "Landung" hatte das eher weniger zu tun, mehr mit "Sturz" ;-)


----------



## Badesjones (21. Juli 2014)

Mal eine andere Frage.
Wie kann man eigentlich das Roadgap übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (21. Juli 2014)

SonsOfGravity schrieb:


> So mein Foto des Tages:
> 
> Schön nach knapp
> einem Jahr Beerfelden-Abstinenz das Roadgap übersehen und viel zu langsam drüber gefahren...
> ...



Tippe eher auf ungleichmäßige speichenspannung, gepaart mit "unglücklicher" landung... so ein Kartoffelchip gibts eigentlich nur wenn die spannungsverteilung nicht gut war...


----------



## SonsOfGravity (21. Juli 2014)

Badesjones schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage.
> Wie kann man eigentlich das Roadgap übersehen?



Ganz leicht, indem man drauf zu fährt den Absprung für nen normalen Kicker hält und dann die
Geschwindigkeit nicht passt.
Da ich nicht wöchentlich in Beerfelden unterwegs bin und da kein richtiges Schild auf das Roadgap
hinweist, kam das eine zum anderen.

Ging/geht wohl aber mehreren Leuten so, da mir einige am Samstag noch die Story von
ihrem Sturz dort erzählt haben.


----------



## UncleCharles (21. Juli 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Tippe eher auf ungleichmäßige speichenspannung, gepaart mit "unglücklicher" landung... so ein Kartoffelchip gibts eigentlich nur wenn die spannungsverteilung nicht gut war...


Kann natürlich sein, muss aber meiner Meinung nach nicht sein. Ich hab meine Vorderradfelge auch schon mal in so eine Form gebracht, und bin mir praktisch sicher dass die Speichen alle ziemlich gleichmässig gespannt waren.


----------



## deimudder (22. Juli 2014)

Badesjones schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage.
> Wie kann man eigentlich das Roadgap übersehen?


 
Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber gut, dass dir nix passiert ist.

Aber da fällt mir eine Aussage eines weisen Mannes ein: " Immer erstmo gugge..."


----------



## raschaa (22. Juli 2014)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber gut, dass dir nix passiert ist.
> 
> Aber da fällt mir eine Aussage eines weisen Mannes ein: " Immer erstmo gugge..."



Spy before you fly...


----------



## Arthur27 (26. Juli 2014)

SonsOfGravity schrieb:


> Ganz leicht, indem man drauf zu fährt den Absprung für nen normalen Kicker hält und dann die
> Geschwindigkeit nicht passt.
> Da ich nicht wöchentlich in Beerfelden unterwegs bin und da kein richtiges Schild auf das Roadgap
> hinweist, kam das eine zum anderen.
> ...



Da ich gestern mal wieder in Beerfelden war, war ich mal so neugierig und hab am Roadgap angehalten.
Und da hängt tatsächlich kurz vor dem Absprung auf der rechten Seite ein gelbes Warnschild mit Totenkopf und der Aufschrift "Achtung ! Roadgap nicht abrollbar" rum.
Da das Schild schon etwas verwittert ist, hängt es wahrscheinlich schon länger rum 

Aber gut dass dir nichts passiert ist, bei so einem stumpfen Einschlag kann man sich richtig eklig wehtun ...


----------



## SonsOfGravity (27. Juli 2014)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Da ich gestern mal wieder in Beerfelden war, war ich mal so neugierig und hab am Roadgap angehalten.
> Und da hängt tatsächlich kurz vor dem Absprung auf der rechten Seite ein gelbes Warnschild mit Totenkopf und der Aufschrift "Achtung ! Roadgap nicht abrollbar" rum.
> Da das Schild schon etwas verwittert ist, hängt es wahrscheinlich schon länger rum
> 
> Aber gut dass dir nichts passiert ist, bei so einem stumpfen Einschlag kann man sich richtig eklig wehtun ...



Echt? Ok muss ich mal drauf achten, beim nächsten Besuch dort, ist mir beim vorbeifahren kürzlich nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Juli 2014)

Bei allem nötigen Respekt, wie kann man eine Strecke fahren ohne sie sich vorher angeguckt zu haben? Egal ob Profi oder Anfänger.

Schilder sind schön und gut, aber man muss ja auch etwas den GMV Faktor (Gesunde Menschen Verstand) beachten. Ich will hier keinen angreifen, bloß nicht wieder direkt falsch verstehen, aber bei so einem Sport ist das mehr als grob fahrlässig wenn man einfach mal so irgendwo runter fährt.


----------



## SonsOfGravity (29. Juli 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bei allem nötigen Respekt, wie kann man eine Strecke fahren ohne sie sich vorher angeguckt zu haben? Egal ob Profi oder Anfänger.
> 
> Schilder sind schön und gut, aber man muss ja auch etwas den GMV Faktor (Gesunde Menschen Verstand) beachten. Ich will hier keinen angreifen, bloß nicht wieder direkt falsch verstehen, aber bei so einem Sport ist das mehr als grob fahrlässig wenn man einfach mal so irgendwo runter fährt.




Ich habs bereits mehrfach erwähnt, ich war schon öfters in Beerfelden und kenne auch das Roadgap. Es war das erste Mal in diesem Jahr und ich hatte nicht vor die Strecke mit dem Roadgap zu fahren. Ich hab zwischendurch irgendwo kurz die Orientierung verloren, bin zu weit links gefahren und hab dann am Roadgap vor Schreck falsch reagiert.
Ich fahre nirgends ungesehen runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeee (30. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte morgen nach Beerfelden, frage mich aber momentan ob nach dem wirklich sehr starken Regen der letzten Tage und auch am heutigen Tag auch morgen geöffnet ist?! 
Und wenn ja, wie schnell trocknet es dort? Kann man fahren obwohl es die Tage vorher wirklich viel geregnet hat? Machen Schlammreifen Sinn?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. August 2014)

Schlammreifen brauchst du da nie  Hab ich noch nie erlebt. Kannst du ruhig hinfahren. Sollte schnell trocken sein.


----------



## doko (3. August 2014)

servus wer hat denn heute fotos gemacht? ein fotograf stand auf der black wall und später am kleinen wallride


----------



## PremiumNick (3. August 2014)

doko schrieb:


> servus wer hat denn heute fotos gemacht? ein fotograf stand auf der black wall und später am kleinen wallride



Der Jenige ist wohl kaum schon um 16 uhr daheim..


----------



## Warminator (3. August 2014)

Aber mittlerweile müsste er das sein oder ? ;D


----------



## UncleCharles (3. August 2014)

Hm, der Vorteil eines Forums ist unter anderem, dass der Adressat die Nachricht auch noch später lesen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warminator (5. August 2014)

Hat schon irgendwer wegen den Bildern was rausgefunden ?


----------



## PremiumNick (5. August 2014)

Schaut mal in die Beerfelden Facebook-Gruppe, da hat jemand Fotos.


----------



## Warminator (5. August 2014)

Meinst du die die auf mtb-news hochgeladen wurden ? 
Da bin ich nämlich nicht drauf /D


----------



## BillMeyer (15. August 2014)

hi @ all,

ist hier jemand aus Edingen oder Neckarhausen oder vielleicht auch HD am start?


----------



## Hardtail94 (17. August 2014)

Schicke Strecke habt's ihr hier!
Die Anlieger fetzen!


----------



## AngelovEmil (20. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum und im Hobby, mich würde interessieren ob der Bikepark auch für Anfänger geeignet ist und ob es andere Downhiller aus Darmstadt gibt? Was werden meist für Fahrräder gefahren, gibt es auch welche die Enduros fahren?


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. August 2014)

Hallo 

Der Bikepark ist absolut auch für Anfänger geeignet! Bitte bitte überschätzt euch aber nicht, der Helicopter ist nicht gern gesehen.
Wird auch genug Biker aus Darmstadt und Umgebung geben, die öters nach Beerfelden fahren, ist ja nicht weit weg.
Lift und Strecken sind für alle Mountainbikes geeignet. Selten sieht man auch welche mit Dirt-Bikes, das stell ich mir persönlich aber ein bisschen arg ruppig vor.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Viele Grüße und bis bald im Park

Hardtail94


----------



## Simbl (20. August 2014)

Besser kann man's nicht sagen!


----------



## PremiumNick (31. August 2014)

Würde höchstens noch ergänzen, dass mit der Geschwindigkeit auch der Anspruch nach belieben gesteigert werden kann und somit auch nicht so schnell langweilig wird.


----------



## Frhof (15. September 2014)

Kleine Auswahl an Bildern vom 14.09.2014 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/70890


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (15. September 2014)

Weltklasse Bilder! Respekt. Schade das ich nicht da war


----------



## Freerideschaf (22. September 2014)

Unser Fotograf Dan hat am Samstag, den 20.09.2014 einige Fotos geschossen, die er Euch gerne zur Verfügung stellt...

http://img.gg/U6To9Hq

Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Cruise (25. September 2014)

@AngelovEmil: Ich bin bisher immer mitm Freeride Hardtail gefahren. also ist komplett Endurotauglich.
Gruß aus Weiterstadt!


----------



## Thebike69 (26. September 2014)

Ist am 27-28.09 ein Event in Beerfelden?


----------



## BillMeyer (26. September 2014)

Der Bikepark hat ne ganz gute Homepage die immer aktuell ist:
http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/de/

und laut Homepage ist kein Event.


----------



## Frhof (2. Oktober 2014)

Ein kleine Auswahl vom Sonntag 29.09.2014

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71208


----------



## Thebike69 (2. Oktober 2014)

Frhof schrieb:


> Ein kleine Auswahl vom Sonntag 29.09.2014
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71208


sportlich & schön bunt


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte an dieser Stelle mal ein dickes DANKE an die Mädels und Jungs vom Park aussprechen!

Im Park hat sich ne Menge zum Positiven verändert, die Strecken machen richtig Laune und sind in gutem Zustand... 

In letzter Zeit mehrfach von Defekten genervt, haben wir immer sehr unkompliziert geholfen bekommen....gestern z.B. hat sich ein Kollege das Hinterrad zerbröselt, kurz gefragt gabs aus einem Leihrad ein passendes Hinterrad umgebaut, der Tag war gerettet. Der 5er in die "Kaffeekasse" war hierfür mehr als nur fair!

Das Angebot im Biergarten ist perfekt, die Preise durchaus zivil, die Atmosphäre, quasi "Mitten im Lift" zu sitzen hat was.. 

Kurzum, wir sind sehr gerne bei Euch und hoffen, dass Ihr weiterhin der Geheimtip bleibt, der ihr für uns seid!

Auf bald wieder 
Jan


----------



## ruhigblut (2. November 2014)

hi,
wer hat bilder gemacht am samstag und kann mir ein link geben 
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaBiker612 (2. November 2014)

Link zu Bildern von Heute?


----------



## BillMeyer (2. November 2014)

Bilder von meiner Freundin kommen morgen - Sortierung läuft


----------



## BillMeyer (3. November 2014)

so hier die Bilder von gestern:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71843?page=1


----------



## Sasse82 (3. November 2014)

Ich würde gerne wissen wer gestern noch Fotos gemacht hat. Ich wurde bestimmt 3-4 Mal mit Blitz abgelichtet, immer auf der "Black Wall".

- Zielsprung
- "Mini-Drop" in Senke direkt vor Zielsprung
- Kicker zwischen Brücke und Wallride

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## ruhigblut (3. November 2014)

und vom Samstag hat da jemand welche


----------



## BillMeyer (3. November 2014)

hier gibt es welche von Samstag:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.396174673868205.1073741834.260704364081904&type=1

bzw. sollte der Link nicht funktionieren hier:

https://www.facebook.com/mtb.stoney.racing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruhigblut (3. November 2014)

danke


----------



## Frhof (4. November 2014)

Bilder vom Samstag 01.11.2014 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71805
und Sonntag 02.11.2014 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71869


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. Februar 2015)

Ist jemand momentan fahren? Hab total Lust auf biken und da unser Homesport platt ist überleg ich mir ob sich die 3 stunden Anfahrt überhaupt lohnen würden..


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Februar 2015)

aktuell is skibetrieb...


----------



## FrozenSmoke (10. Februar 2015)

Auf der HP steht, dass der Bikepark geöffnet ist, wenn im Winter gutes Wetter ist?

* Aktuelle Öffnungszeiten *
Bei gutem Wetter öffnet der Bikepark auch im Winter. Damit ihr besser planen könnt haben wir Tage, an denen wir vorhaben den Bikepark zu öffnen, im Kalender eingetragen. Sie sind grün hinterlegt. Wir geben immer zwei Tage vorher bekannt, ob der Bikepark dann tatsächlich auch öffnen wird. Tage an denen geöffnet ist sind im Kalender gelb hinterlegt. Geöffnet ist dann immer von 10:00 - 16:00 Uhr.

*Ride On!*


----------



## dario88 (10. Februar 2015)

im januar war 1-2 mal offen. momentan ist es aber matschig und nass. wird noch 3-4 wochen dauern..


----------



## mitchdreizwei (10. Februar 2015)

letzte woche war noch ski... ich war auch schon 2 mal diesen winter in beer. .. wird bestimmt bald wieder auf machen... musste bei fb checken...da wird immer aktuellens bekannt gegeben.


----------



## JoshX (1. März 2015)

Wie siehts denn mit den Protektoren aus, auf der HP steht Rückenprotektoren und Helm sind Pflicht. Genickschutz also nicht?


----------



## BillMeyer (1. März 2015)

Genickschutz ist keine Pflicht.


----------



## rmfausi (2. März 2015)

Mein Eindruck ist etwas anders, wenn ich mir teilweise die Pflichtausrüstung so mancher Fahrer anschaue, das soll aber nicht mein Problem sein.
Ride on.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (2. März 2015)

Teilweise die Pflichtausrüstug?
Nur weil viele mit Neckbrace fahren, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es vorgeschrieben ist.

Bin das ganze letzte Jahr ohne gefahren und habe mir für dieses Jahr eines geholt, da man ja auch immer schneller wird.

Gruß


----------



## rmfausi (2. März 2015)

Damit meinte ich das bei der Pflichtausrüstung auch schon mal was zu Hause vergessen bzw. nicht angezogen wird. Wie geschrieben, soll nicht mein Problem sein. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sasse82 (2. März 2015)

Ich denke jeder sollte selbst für sich überlegen wie sehr ihm seine Gesundheit wichtig ist.
Wenn man die Pflicht des Betreibers nicht erfüllt muss man damit rechnen nicht fahren zu dürfen. Alles Zusätzliche liegt im eigenen Ermessen.
Ich persönlich fahre lieber mit mehr als mit weniger Schutzausrüstung.


----------



## rmfausi (2. März 2015)

Das sehe ich genau so. Es sollte jeder mit sich entscheiden wie er fahren möchte.
Ich gehe dann mal nachher Radfahren (ins Geschäft). Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Hagen3000 (2. März 2015)

JoshX schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit den Protektoren aus, auf der HP steht Rückenprotektoren und Helm sind Pflicht. Genickschutz also nicht?



ja, richtig.


----------



## Eule- (7. März 2015)

An alle die später vom Biken Beer zurückkommen: morgen lieber was matschfestes aufziehen? hab auf der Webcam gesehen dass noch Schnee abtaut


----------



## shield (7. März 2015)

Eule- schrieb:


> An alle die später vom Biken Beer zurückkommen: morgen lieber was matschfestes aufziehen? hab auf der Webcam gesehen dass noch Schnee abtaut


danke für den tipp.

heisst das, dass es total matschig ist oder einfach ein wenig feucht?
war sehr viel los heute?


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (7. März 2015)

Barons oder Minions morgen ?

Edit: sehr matschig ?
Falls ja bleib ich gemütlich daheim.


----------



## enzu (7. März 2015)

War leicht feucht, eher Trocken. Kam mit meinen KaiserProjekt gut zurecht die eher fürs trockene sind.
Schnee ist nur bei dem Lift hoch oder war

*Edit
Hab viele mit Minion gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (7. März 2015)

@Eule- @enzu 

war sehr viel los heute?
hab schiss dass so viel los ist, dass man in 4 Stunden nur 5 Abfahrten schafft wie schonmal


----------



## enzu (7. März 2015)

Das maximale was ich anstehen durfte waren 1 min, wenn überhaupt.
Aber ob es auch so morgen wird


----------



## shield (7. März 2015)

enzu schrieb:


> Das maximale was ich anstehen durfte waren 1 min, wenn überhaupt.
> Aber ob es auch so morgen wird


das is schonmal info genug - vielen dank!
dann lassen wir uns morgen überraschen


----------



## Lorenz M. (8. März 2015)

Wer hat denn heute alles Bilder gemacht? Waren ja doch einige Fotografen da.


----------



## Eule- (8. März 2015)

War enooorm viel los! Hab nur 9 Abfahrten geschafft sehr scheiße..


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. März 2015)

Ich hatte trotzdem nen richtig nicen Tag. Reg mich da gar nicht drüber auf, Spaß hatte ich sowieso.

Guter Saisonstart mit den Jungs.

Wir waren die mit dem überladenen Forester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (8. März 2015)

Ich war gestern knipsen, hatte ein paar Schwierigkeiten mit dem Licht.
Paar Pics werd ich die Tage hochladen:


----------



## bestmove (9. März 2015)

Eule- schrieb:


> War enooorm viel los! Hab nur 9 Abfahrten geschafft sehr scheiße..


Da lohnt sich wohl schon bald ein E-Bike für Beerfelden


----------



## Eule- (9. März 2015)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da lohnt sich wohl schon bald ein E-Bike für Beerfelden


Aber nur die ersten Wochenenden  öffnen auch die anderen Parks gleicht sich das wieder an


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. März 2015)

komisch ... wir sind um 12 gekommen bis 17 uhr dabei hab ich selbst 7 fahrten gemacht und mit meinem junior (8 jahre alt) nochmal 6 fahrten zusammen...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (9. März 2015)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ich hatte trotzdem nen richtig nicen Tag. Reg mich da gar nicht drüber auf, Spaß hatte ich sowieso.
> 
> Guter Saisonstart mit den Jungs.
> 
> Wir waren die mit dem überladenen Forester.




 Man Andre´, das nächste Mal schreib´ mir ´ne PN dann komme ich auch hin. Hätte dich gerne mal wieder gesehen.
Gruß Gerdi


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. März 2015)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Man Andre´, das nächste Mal schreib´ mir ´ne PN dann komme ich auch hin. Hätte dich gerne mal wieder gesehen.
> Gruß Gerdi



Ja na klar sehr gerne !
Freu mich drauf !
Gruß


----------



## shield (14. März 2015)

wäre klasse wenn jemand von heute berichten könnte wie voll es war?!

mir war letztes WE zu viel los... daher die frage.


----------



## Sasse82 (14. März 2015)

Samstag ist fast immer weniger los als Sonntag. Du wirst von heute keine Rückschlüsse auf morgen ziehen können.


----------



## shield (14. März 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Samstag ist fast immer weniger los als Sonntag. Du wirst von heute keine Rückschlüsse auf morgen ziehen können.


fragen darf man ja


----------



## svenson69 (14. März 2015)

Heute war allerhöchstens 10min warten und das auch nur zu bestimmten Zeiten.
So 5min warten durchschnittlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (16. März 2015)

Viel zu lang!


----------



## Nothing85 (19. März 2015)

Hi,
Komme aus dem Harz und wollte dieses Jahr mal ein paar andere Parks abklappern. Würde gern einen Freitag und Samstag mal in Beerfelden fahren. Da mein Auto aber nicht zum schlafen ausreicht bräuchte ich eine Unterkunft. Bin da sehr anspruchslos Hauptsache Bett und Dusche. Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch mal einen Tipp geben für eine Jugendherberge oder ähnliches. Vielleicht hat ja noch einer der mitlesenden ein ähnliches Problem. 
In diesem Sinne erstmal schönen Abend noch...


----------



## KaBiker612 (19. März 2015)

Am WE  ist soweit ich weis Ladies Open. Also nur für Frauen offen.


----------



## JohVir (20. März 2015)

Jup, da kommst Du nur Perücke und Korb am Lenker rein  
Osternohe ist dieses Wochenende die Alternative.


----------



## Nothing85 (20. März 2015)

Na ich sprach nicht von diesem we. War nur allgemein eine Frage 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## rmfausi (20. März 2015)

In Erbach gibts eine Jugendherberge, in Beerfelden selbst gibts auch kleine Hotels/Pensionen, da hatten in einem schon Freunde von mir übernachtet. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nothing85 (20. März 2015)

Ok danke. Kannst ja mal fragen wie das hieß wenn sie zufrieden waren. 
Hat der Park unter der Woche zu wenig Zulauf, dass sie nur am Wochenende auf haben?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## stephan- (20. März 2015)

KaBiker612 schrieb:


> Am WE  ist soweit ich weis Ladies Open. Also nur für Frauen offen.



Meinen die das eigentlich ernst? Ich kann das immernoch nicht glauben. Aber auf der Homepage steht es auch.


----------



## Sasse82 (20. März 2015)

Klar meinen die das ernst. Dieses Event gibt es schon seit Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (20. März 2015)

Vielleicht ist meine Sichtweise einfach zu beschränkt, aber kann mir jemand einen Grund dafür nennen, dass ein Bikepark für Männer gesperrt wird? Dazu noch für ein ganzes Wochenende?


----------



## rmfausi (20. März 2015)

Weil die Frauen dann entspannter sind und ihre Ruhe haben vor ihren/den übereifrigen Jungs/Männern. Ist doch logisch. Ich finde es gut so. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. März 2015)

maaaaan weil es ladys open heist und weil dann keine möchtegern racer und sonstiges zwischen
den mädels ihr unwesen treiben .... außerdem gibts es das schon seit jahren und is ne super sache.
brauchst ja den park net besuchen wenn dir net gefällt das die sowas machen !


----------



## Rico-65468 (29. März 2015)

Wer hat denn gestern die Bilder gemacht?


----------



## Khakiflame (29. März 2015)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> maaaaan weil es ladys open heist und weil dann keine möchtegern racer und sonstiges zwischen
> den mädels ihr unwesen treiben .... außerdem gibts es das schon seit jahren und is ne super sache.
> brauchst ja den park net besuchen wenn dir net gefällt das die sowas machen !



schön gesagt oder geschrieben, ich hätte auch gerne mal ein wochenende ohne idioten in bf aber das ist eher unmöglich...


----------



## BillMeyer (30. März 2015)

gibt es irgendwo schon bilder von Samstag 28.03. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. März 2015)

Wars wieder so voll?


----------



## BillMeyer (30. März 2015)

ging so. Wartezeit am Lift zu Stoßzeiten max. 20min. War ok & hat Spaß gemacht. Wenn jetzt nur noch die Bilder auf tauchen würden


----------



## spunited83 (4. April 2015)

Hi, war heute jemand im Park?
Wie sind die Strecken denn aktuell?
Noch gut fahrbar oder die reine Schlammschlacht?


----------



## Roflkoppter (5. April 2015)

ich war am Freitag da und die strecke war TOP!

Nur die neu gebauten Anlieger sind etwas schlammig


----------



## atze-ndh (6. April 2015)

Servus,wer hilft beim auffinden von Bildern vom 6.4.15 ?
Danke


----------



## Xah88 (9. April 2015)

atze-ndh schrieb:


> Servus,wer hilft beim auffinden von Bildern vom 6.4.15 ?
> Danke


Würde mich auch sehr interessieren


----------



## shield (9. April 2015)

fährt jemand morgen (freitag) aus dem raum Karlsruhe in den bikepark und hat evtl noch ein plätzchen frei?


----------



## mikeee (9. April 2015)

Bin morgen auch im Park, aber leider nicht aus Richtung Karlsruhe - SRY


----------



## KaBiker612 (1. Mai 2015)

Weis jemand wie heute das Wetter war? Nur Dauerregen?
Habe Morgen vor hin zufahren


----------



## Yoshimura (1. Mai 2015)

Würd mich auch interessieren.... Beerfelden steht bei uns morgen auch auf dem PLAN ,)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn jemand weiß, wer gestern (Samstag 9.5.) die Fotos mit der mobilen Blitzanlage gemacht hat, bitte melden!
Danke!


----------



## bikebuster90 (13. Mai 2015)

Morgen den 14.05.2015 ist Lifttag in Frammersbach, schaut vorbei, sehr geile strecken dort


----------



## DantexXx (21. Mai 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand weiß, wer gestern (Samstag 9.5.) die Fotos mit der mobilen Blitzanlage gemacht hat, bitte melden!
> Danke!



das ist der Fotograf
http://www.frahoffoto.de/bilder/beerfelden-09-05-2015/


----------



## O.Springer (22. Mai 2015)

Servus, Ich war am 10.5 (Vatertag) dort und wurde ein paarmal geblitzt. Weis nur nicht von wem.... Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Dire-Wolf (1. Juni 2015)

So, heute Dauerregen, was meint ihr wie es am Donnerstag bezüglich der Streckenbeschaffenheit aussehen wird? Wird es bis dahin wieder trocken sein oder immer noch schlammig?


----------



## Mürre (1. Juni 2015)

Das hängt doch ganz davon ab ob es die Tage weiterregnet


----------



## PremiumNick (1. Juni 2015)

Ich schau mal schnell in meine Kristallkugel.


----------



## Dire-Wolf (1. Juni 2015)

Wie laut Wetterberichten zu entnehmen ist wird es die nächsten Tage nicht mehr regnen, da braucht es keine Christallkugel.
Wie schnell trocknet die Strecke? Ist ja eher ein Lehmboden dort, der nicht so schnell trocknet.


----------



## Osama (1. Juni 2015)

Ja, genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn du richtigen Lehmboden suchst muss du nach Osternohe


----------



## donnersberger (5. Juni 2015)

Moin, hab am Dönerstag ein bissl auf der "black wall" geknipst, hier bzw. im Album, der erste Schwung. Viel Spass


----------



## shield (5. Juni 2015)

Super geile Fotos!


----------



## donnersberger (5. Juni 2015)

Danke


----------



## Kaena (6. Juni 2015)

Döner 
von mir gibt's vom Donnerstag auch mal die ersten, weitere kommen noch.


----------



## svenson69 (6. Juni 2015)

Wo ist denn der Sprung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (6. Juni 2015)

Auf der schwarzen Line, nach der unteren Forstwegquerung. Man kann auch links daran vorbeirollen.


----------



## svenson69 (6. Juni 2015)

Der ist aber auch relativ neu,oder?
das ist doch da wo die komischen Steine im Boden sind?


----------



## Simbl (6. Juni 2015)

Jap, soll da eigentlich links daneben noch was hinkommen?


----------



## rmfausi (6. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich meine seit diesem Jahr, vorher konnte man da mehr oder weniger runterrollen. Danach kommen zwei Stufen und links gehts dann in eine Senke. Ich meine Steine liegen in dem Bereich auch.


----------



## donnersberger (6. Juni 2015)

Klasse Linda!

hab auch noch welche ...





Rest im Album oder kommt noch..


----------



## Kaena (7. Juni 2015)

und noch ein paar.... 









die anderen bei meinen Fotos.


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2015)

Servus,

mein Bruder und ich wurde am 05.06. (Freitag) von einer Mutter geknippst, welche eigentlich ihren Sohnemann fotografierte. Sie wollte uns die Fotos via Email zukommen lassen, was aber leider nicht geschah. Sollte hier also die Knippserin oder der Sohnemann mitlesen -> wir würden uns über die Fotos sehr freuen !

Ride on,


Alex


----------



## Arthur27 (16. Juni 2015)

Ich war auch am Freitag da, hab aber leider niemanden mit Kamera gesehen. Solltest du die Fotos bekommen und dort jemanden mit rotem Trikot auf Speci Enduro erkennen, würde ich mich über ne Info freuen 

Allgemein finde ich, dass sich Beerfelden in eine tolle Richtung entwickelt. Die Strecken werden immer besser, das Team macht dort einen tollen Job !


----------



## NewK (20. Juni 2015)

Servus zusammen,

ist jemand morgen da, der mir ´ne 30.9er Sattelstütze ausleihen könnte?
Näheres gerne per PN.
Danke!


----------



## Dimi82 (26. Juni 2015)

Könnt Ihr mir einige Infos zu Sprüngen in Beerfelden geben? Bin das dritte mal am WE dort. Ich würde gerne mal den Roadgap oder den rechten großen Sprung auf der Black Victo springen.
Wie kann man die Sprünge so einschätzen? Sehr schwierig, gibts irgendwelche kniffelige Stellen bei diesen Sprüngen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arthur27 (26. Juni 2015)

Ist eben die Frage, wie geübt du im springen bist bzw. generell auf dem Bike.
Die Sprünge sind nicht schwer, aber man kann sich ganz schön wehtun wenn man es vermasselt.

Vor dem Roadgap ist ein Holzanlieger. Den sollte man schon mit viel Schwung mitnehmen und eventuell noch 1-2 mal reintreten um schön weit springen zu können. Wenn man zu kurz kommt, scheppert es ganz ordentlich. Auslauf hat man in der Landung genug.

Vor dem Großen auf der Black ist eine Rechts/Links Kombi, die man auch sauber nehmen sollte für genug Schwung. Nach dem Sprung kommt direkt ein Linksanlieger. Durch den Sprung hat man viel Speed und muss den Anlieger sauber treffen, um nicht drüber zu schiessen 

Mein Tipp: Erst mal auf den Tables der Black Wall / bzw. den "halben" Tables nach den Roadgap üben. Erst wenn man da sauber ! und stabil in die Landung kommt, sollte man sich an Gaps/Doubles wagen. Eventuell auch von einer Person ziehen lassen der man vertraut und weiß wie dieser fährt. Es gibt Leute die springen sehr aktiv und brauchen wenig Speed, andere regeln die Sprünge allein über Geschwindigkeit und springen eher passiv ab


----------



## Dimi82 (1. Juli 2015)

Danke nochmal für die gute Beschreibung Chef#27.
Hab mich am So nach reichlich Überlegung noch gegen die beiden Sprünge entschieden. Auf den großen der Black Victor hätte ich Lust gehabt aber der Anlieger danach war durch den Regen am Vortag total schlammig und auch so schon nicht einfach.

Die Sprüngen nach dem Roadgap wurden mir nicht empfohlen, weil man dazu den Speed vom Roadgap braucht, hat mir einer erklärt.

Welche Tables meinst Du bei der Black Wall?
Nächstemal kommt auch der Sprung auf der Black Wall vor dem links/rechts Anlieger dran.


----------



## jan84 (3. Juli 2015)

Also ich war vollkommener Sprunglegastheniker (fast alles über 40-50cm Drop war nen Problem), bin mittlerweile nurnoch mäßiger Sprunglegastheniker , habe aber ansonsten ne sehr sichere Fahrweise, ordentliche Gewichtsverteilung und ne stabile Position auffm Rad. 
Hab mich letztes Jahr mal übers Roadgap, die beiden Sprünge danach und auch den großen auf der Strecke am Lift ziehen lassen und das war alles ziemlich entspannt. @Chef #27 hat eigentlich alles wichtige gesagt. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mürre (3. Juli 2015)

Wobei man hinzufügen muss, dass du ziemlich flott unterwegs bist Jan!!


----------



## darkrider23 (7. Juli 2015)

Sind diese superschmalen Boner Logs eigentlich mittlerweile freigegeben? mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele sich da schon übelst zerlegt haben!


----------



## KaBiker612 (7. Juli 2015)

Die waren letzten Freitag als ich da war noch gesperrt


----------



## Yoshimura (8. Juli 2015)

Da kommen doch eh noch Querbretter drüber....


----------



## darkrider23 (10. Juli 2015)

Ups..peinlich...logisch kommen die noch drauf...


----------



## Guent (27. Juli 2015)

Gude!
Fotos vom Samstag, 25.7. gibt's hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76484


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Juli 2015)

Hmmm .............. so laaangsam könnte es wieder ´mal ein Rennen in Beerfelle geben .............. 

dumdidum didum ...........


----------



## Badesjones (28. Juli 2015)

Hat da jemand Insider-Infos


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Juli 2015)

...........................


----------



## Huuuch (28. Juli 2015)

Hier die Fotos vom 25.07.15 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76529
Viel Spass!


----------



## Badesjones (30. Juli 2015)

Um nochmal auf das Rennen zurückzukommen.
Es gab doch ein Testtag für ein Dual-Rennen als Rennmodus. 
Wird das so jetzt auch umgesetzt? Jemand etwas mitbekommen?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Juli 2015)

Öhhmmm ............. kopfkratz ..... nun ja, durchgespielt wurde es ja schon ..... 
Man könnte , also wenn man alles durchdenkt, meinen daß es so kommen könnte ........ 

Jaja, hmm .... Dualrennen, so etwa auf zwei getrennten Strecken .... sollten dann schon mehrere Läufe pro Fahrerin/Fahrer sein.
Also auf jeden Fall mehr wie zwei ...... so mindestens 4, besser 6 oder eher 8 Läufe pro Fahrer.
Ne , funzt net, müßten eigentlich ein paar mehr sein um ein gerechtes Ergebnis zu bekommen.

 ............. ich sag´ nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (30. Juli 2015)

12/24 Stunden Rennen !


----------



## Deleted 130247 (31. Juli 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> 12/24 Stunden Rennen !



Wäre auch mal was ...... aber nix mehr für mich, einfach zuu lang.

Nächste Woche wird der Termin, 12/13 Sept. offiziell auf der  und dieses auch  Webseite bekanntgegeben.
Und ja, ihr werdet mich hören ......... also beim Rennen.

In den Ferien ist auch Donnerstags geöffnet.


----------



## Kaena (9. August 2015)

Habe gestern ein bissel den Wald und so geknipst.... 
Weitere kommen noch.












@schildkroete58 : super, freu mich auf das Rennen


----------



## Guent (9. August 2015)

Huhu!
Hier was von gestern aus Berfelden...





...die restlichen Bilder sind im Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76700

Gude!


----------



## Guent (12. August 2015)

Huhu!
Hier die Bilder von meiner Freundin:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76754

Schallömmchen!


----------



## bikebuster90 (19. August 2015)

diesen sonntag den 23.08.2015 ist lifttag in frammersbach, vorbeikommen lohnt sich auf jeden fall, sehr geile strecken
für jeden ist was dabei: endurostrecke; downhillstrecke mit steinfeld, schräghangkurven, drops, etc.; freeridestrecke mit anliegern und doubles; und was sonst kein bikepark hat eine wiesenstrecke mit kickern
sehr spaßig zu fahren
ich werde am dem tag wieder bilder machen


----------



## XLS (20. August 2015)

hallo! sehe ich das richtig, das 8.BBNR RENNEN ist ein reines DH -RENNEN!? oder kommt da noch was mit ENDURO ?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. August 2015)

XLS schrieb:


> noch was mit ENDURO ?


Ist nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## TrueSpirit78 (20. August 2015)

Guden dach, auch mal wieder hier
Aus der Ausschreibung werde ich nicht schlau. Gibt es dieses Jahr kein Fahrerlimit?
Je ein Fahrer auf einer Strecke gegen den anderen Fahrer, wenn man dann unten ist geht's gleich wieder hoch zum Wechseln der Strecke gegen den selben Fahrer, das ganze dann 6 mal, also gegen maximal 6 Fahrer fahre ich dann oder wie? also fahre ich 12 mal, gegen einen oder immer gegen den selben Gegner, ich werde daraus nicht schlau. Hab ich Glück und fahre gegen einen "langsameren", wie wird dann die Platzierung ermittelt im Gesamtfeld?
Kann da jemand helfen?
Besten Dank und Grüße...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. August 2015)

TrueSpirit78 schrieb:


> Guden dach, auch mal wieder hier
> Aus der Ausschreibung werde ich nicht schlau. Gibt es dieses Jahr kein Fahrerlimit?
> Je ein Fahrer auf einer Strecke gegen den anderen Fahrer, wenn man dann unten ist geht's gleich wieder hoch zum Wechseln der Strecke gegen den selben Fahrer, das ganze dann 6 mal, also gegen maximal 6 Fahrer fahre ich dann oder wie? also fahre ich 12 mal, gegen einen oder immer gegen den selben Gegner, ich werde daraus nicht schlau. Hab ich Glück und fahre gegen einen "langsameren", wie wird dann die Platzierung ermittelt im Gesamtfeld?
> Kann da jemand helfen?
> Besten Dank und Grüße...



Hi J., komme doch einfach am SA nach Beerfelle, dann erkläre ich es dir. Es ist etwas verwirrend geschrieben in der Ausschreibung.
Wenn ich jetzt meine Ausführungen poste ergibt das noch mehr Verwirrung .......... 
Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht so das ihr immer gegen den selben fahrt.
Ich denke mal spätestens nach dem Briefing weiß jeder Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrueSpirit78 (20. August 2015)

Servus. aha, naja...Samstag bin ich nicht da, irgendwann mal wieder. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, wäre schön.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. August 2015)

..........BBNR ...............


----------



## Guent (23. August 2015)

Schallömmchen!
Hier gibts ein paar Bilder vom Samstag, 22.8.15

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/76873

Viel Spass!


----------



## Edmonton (12. September 2015)

Hi, in meinem Fotoalbum sind Fotos von heute (12.09.15)!


----------



## bikebuster90 (14. September 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/77296
bilder vom 13.09.2015


----------



## der_H (14. September 2015)

Danke fürs Bilder machen! 

Es gab gestern noch einen zweiten Fotografen..
Der Stand lange an den Anliegern! 
Weis zufällig jemand ob man die Bilder auch irgendwo finden kann?


----------



## Mrjojo (19. März 2016)

Hiho,

hab hier im Album meine Ausbeute vom heutigen "Ladies Open" hochgeladen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/79759

Große Auflösung gebe ich natürlich gerne auf Anfrage raus. 

Gruß


----------



## NewK (20. März 2016)

Beerfelden-32... das is´ doch gar keine Lady 
Erkennt man doch ´nen Bart zwischen Goggle und Helm


----------



## DerandereJan (20. März 2016)

Man soll nicht über die Sexualität anderer Menschen urteilen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrjojo (20. März 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Beerfelden-32... das is´ doch gar keine Lady
> Erkennt man doch ´nen Bart zwischen Goggle und Helm



Glaub mir, die angesprochene Ladie No.32 lässt 90% der Männer auf dem Rad alt aussehen.


----------



## Mrjojo (21. März 2016)

Hier die Bilder von Tag 2

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/79800

Gruß


----------



## bobbycar (21. März 2016)

Hast mich auch erwischt. Merci!


----------



## NewK (21. März 2016)

Mrjojo schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die angesprochene Ladie No.32 lässt 90% der Männer auf dem Rad alt aussehen.


Mag sein und dann Hut ab... aber darum ging´s mir ja auch nicht 


Beerfelden-51... da hätte ich gerne mehr Details 

Und was ist bei/mit -13 los


----------



## bobbycar (22. März 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Beerfelden-32... das is´ doch gar keine Lady
> Erkennt man doch ´nen Bart zwischen Goggle und Helm


Wo siehst Du da nen Bart?


----------



## canecorso (24. März 2016)

Gibt's in Beerfelden bzw. in der Nähe einen Bike-Shop  der Protektoren und Plattform Pedale hat ? Alternativ noch nach irgendwas auf dem Weg von Dieburg nach Beerfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinZweitaccount (27. März 2016)

canecorso schrieb:


> Gibt's in Beerfelden bzw. in der Nähe einen Bike-Shop der Protektoren und Plattform Pedale hat ? Alternativ noch nach irgendwas auf dem Weg von Dieburg nach Beerfelden.



Falls es noch nicht zu spät ist: Du kannst dir doch auch da Protektoren ausleihen. Und die Pedale bekommt man ja in jedem Shop.


----------



## canecorso (28. März 2016)

Nee, war zu spät, konnte mir aber von nem Kollegen ein paar Pedale leihen und mein Rucksack it Protector reichte auch. Aber trotzdem Danke. 

Ansonsten wars am Samstag zwar teilweise etwas rutschig / matschig aber mit dem super Wetter hats trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## Kadauz (5. April 2016)

Kann jemand sagen, wann die neue Strecke in Beerfelden öffnet?


----------



## NewK (5. April 2016)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du da nen Bart?






Es kann auch ein Schatten sein 
War jetzt auch nicht sooo ernst gemeint...


----------



## rider09 (6. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,heute war ich im Bikepark Beerfelden. Jetzt ist mir was blödes passiert, beim einladen habe ich meine Steckachsen auf dem Parkplatz liegen gelassen. Es wäre schön wenn sie einer findet und sich meldet. Viele Grüße


----------



## fatisyourchance (6. Mai 2016)

Airline ist jetzt offen!


----------



## airgrabber (6. Mai 2016)

@rider09:

Du kannst dich als Glückspilz sehn, ich hab deine Steckachsen.

Schreib mir'ne pm, dann machen wir den Rest klar.


Sascha


----------



## osarias (8. Mai 2016)

Hi,

waren am Samstag 07.05 in Beerfelden. Wer sind denn da bzgl Fotos die üblichen verdächtigen? Hab leider keinerlei Name / Kontakte / Visitenkarten von den netten Leuten die dort knipsen.

Grüße

Seb


----------



## donnersberger (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo Halli, 
war am Donnerstag bissl in Befe knipsen, leider ohne Blitz (Akku leer), hier schon mal der erste Schwung: 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/80836 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## BJ80 (16. Juni 2016)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Hallo Halli,
> war am Donnerstag bissl in Befe knipsen, leider ohne Blitz (Akku leer), hier schon mal der erste Schwung:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/80836
> Viel Spaß!



Hi, wann kommt denn der nächste Schwung von dem Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (16. Juni 2016)

Der kam schon, mehr gibt's net


----------



## xyzHero (16. Juni 2016)

Wie sind eigentlich aktuell die Bedingungen in beerfelden?  Plane am Samstag vorbei zukommen, habe aber keine Lust auf nass.


----------



## NewK (17. Juni 2016)

Die Aida bietet doch momentan Touren nach Beerfelden an


----------



## Kadauz (17. Juni 2016)

Selbst wenn es jetzt aufhören sollte zu regnen, und das tut es nicht, wirds dort ziemlich matschig sein. Beerfelden bleibt relativ lange nass, da viele Streckenabschnitte eben sind. Man sollte sich also auf Matsch und eine langsame Strecke einstellen, wenn man am Samstag hingeht.


----------



## Guent (10. Juli 2016)

Gude!
Hier n paar Pics vom Sonntach...viel Spass!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81377


----------



## Badesjones (17. August 2016)

Gibt es dieses Jahr eigentlich kein Rennen? BBNR?


----------



## NewK (28. September 2016)

Wer hat den letzten Samstag, den 24. Fotos geschossen?
Gibt´s da welche online?


----------



## Lamima (4. Oktober 2016)

Am Sonntag (2.10.) waren ja wieder einige mit Kamera unterwegs - gibts die Bilder zufällig irgendwo?


----------



## doc_snyder (25. November 2016)

Fährt jemand dieses WE aus Richtung Pfalz nach Beerfelden und hat  npch Platz im Auto? Ich könnte in Lautern oder Mannheim zusteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hetorider (14. April 2017)

Hat jemand eine Info, aus Erfahrung der letzten Jahre, wie voll es an Ostern am Lift/ bikepark ist?
Lg Tom


----------



## Free_Rider94 (14. April 2017)

hetorider schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Info, aus Erfahrung der letzten Jahre, wie voll es an Ostern am Lift/ bikepark ist?
> Lg Tom


Prinzipiell kannst du davon ausgehen das am Saisonanfang bzw. wenn noch sehr wenige andere Parks geöffnet haben und gutes Wetter ist man doch durchaus mal 15-20min oder mehr warten muss da einfach jeder im Park ist.. da das Wetter die nächsten Tage scheinbar schlechter werden soll könnte ich mir vorstellen das es nicht ganz so extrem wird mit dem warten.. als vergleich Winterberg war heute bei bewölktem aber trockenem Wetter auch gut voll wartezeit rund 10-15min.


----------



## enzu (15. April 2017)

Beer Wartezeit war gestern ca. 15-30Min zur Mittagszeit ( 12-16 ) danach wurde es immer kürzer und so ab 17 Uhr gab es fast keine mehr.


----------



## darkrider23 (23. Juli 2017)

Wer hat denn heute in Beerfelden Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Barcode (29. März 2018)

Werde am Samstag wahrscheinlich Bilder in Beerfelden machen. Wenn Ihr nen Typen mit einer schwarzen Kappe, einer Kamera und nen dicken rot/blauen Rucksack seht sprecht micht einfach an wenn Ihr Bilder wollt


----------



## Lorenz M. (31. März 2018)

Wer hat denn gestern bilder gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fubbelz (22. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen! Jemand am Wochenende (07.09.18 - 09.09.18) in Beerfelden unterwegs? Bin das Wochenende über allein dort und würde mich über ein wenig Gesellschaft freuen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. April 2019)

Servus, 
Wie ist im Moment die Wartezeit am Lift?


----------



## Mirror78 (21. April 2019)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Servus,
> Wie ist im Moment die Wartezeit am Lift?


Aktuell geschlossen...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. April 2019)

Ja schon klar. Meinte so allgemein.


----------



## Itekei (21. April 2019)

Am Karfreitag ging die Schlange fast bis runter auf die Straße. Das ist natürlich nicht üblich.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. April 2019)

Puh wird morgen nicht besser sein.


----------



## jjom (22. April 2019)

Ostersonntag war nichts los. Zwischen 13 und 18 Uhr habe ich insgesamt keine 5min am lift warten müssen.


----------



## hardtails (28. Oktober 2019)

Zeugen gesucht









						Junge stirbt bei "tragischem Sportunfall" in Bikepark Oberzent
					

Ein 13 Jahre alter Junge ist laut Polizei am Sonntag im Bikepark in Oberzent (Odenwaldkreis, Hessen) verunglückt. Er war dort mit dem Rad gestürzt und erlag seinen Verletzungen. An der Ausrüstung hat es wohl nicht gelegen.




					www.swr.de


----------



## Osama (28. Oktober 2019)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid und viel Kraft für die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Igetyou (28. Oktober 2019)

Sehr traurig.
RIP !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlphaDave (7. November 2019)

Ist der Park jetzt eigentlich für den gesamten November geschlossen?

Gruß
D.


----------



## Knacki1 (10. November 2019)

Würde mich auch interessieren.

Bezüglich Helmpflicht. Ist auch ein offener Helm gestattet oder ist Fullface Pflicht?


----------



## AlphaDave (10. November 2019)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Helmpflicht. Ist auch ein offener Helm gestattet oder ist Fullface Pflicht?



Offener Helm ist überhaupt kein Problem!

Gruß
D.


----------



## Mirror78 (13. November 2019)

AlphaDave schrieb:


> Offener Helm ist überhaupt kein Problem!
> 
> Gruß
> D.


Aber nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## sharky (15. November 2019)

Mirror78 schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu empfehlen...


warum? es gibt genug strecken, die nicht mehr als wellige waldtrails sind. da find ich auch das safety jacket übertrieben
wenn man deiner empfehlung folgt, darf man im gesamten wald nur mit fullface fahren


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. November 2019)

Kommt halt drauf an, was man fährt. Für die Sprünge usw. ist ein Fullface sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. November 2019)

Muss jeder selbst entscheiden was er trägt... Generell ist ein FF sicherer und somit in Punkto Sicherheit empfehlenswerter.


----------



## Mirror78 (21. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> warum? es gibt genug strecken, die nicht mehr als wellige waldtrails sind. da find ich auch das safety jacket übertrieben
> wenn man deiner empfehlung folgt, darf man im gesamten wald nur mit fullface fahren


Auf diese Grundsatzdiskussion gehe ich jetzt nicht ein... für mich gehören Bikepark und Fullface einfach zusammen, weil das Risiko im Bikepark definitiv größer ist! Aber jeder wie er will, mein Kiefer bleibt jedenfalls heil.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Januar 2020)

Jawoll ja ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

